# مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية



## رزق حجاوي (24 مارس 2008)

سأبدأ بفتح موضوع تحت عنوان مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول .....؟؟؟!!!!
من خلال اطلاعي على عدد من المواضيع التي يتم نقشها او السؤال عنها في هذا المنتدى او غيره من المنتديات ان هناك مواضيع ومشاكل يتم طرحها ونجد حلول ممن واجه هذه المشكله وقام بتنفيذ حل لها او ان هناك مهندسين يقترحون حل معين لهذه المشكله .
هذا يكون ذو فائدة عظيمة عندما يكون الحل يتبع الحل الهندسي المبني على اساس الخبره والاطلاع على مراجع علمية ومن خلال مشاركة اكثر من مهندس وليس حلا فرديا قدر الامكان.
سأبدأ في مشلكة تحدث كثير في المواقع وهي وجود تعشيش ( فراغات في صب الخرسانة) وقد تكون في عمود خرساني او نقطة التقاء الجسور مع الاعمدة او في الجسر نفسة او في البلاطات.
وردت المشكلة التالية من أحد المهندسين 

"ما ذا يفعل مهندس التنفيذ في حالة انه وجد اثناء فك جوانب فرم احدي الكمرات ذات البحر الكبير او الفريمات بوجود تعشيش كبير او وجد فراغ كبير بين منطقة اتصال الكمره بالعمود
اا نا شخصيا واجهت هذه المشكله وذلك كان مع فريم بحره كان 17 متر وفي نهايته كابولي طوله 3 امتار , فوجئت بعد حل جوانب الكمره في اليوم الثالث ان منطقة اتصال العموم بالكمره من اسفل به فراغ بارتفاع 25 سم بين نهاية سطح العمود اي الخرسانه القديم والخرسانه الجديده وذلك في المنطقه التي يوجد بها كابولولي وذلك بمعني انه في حالة حل باقي الشده الخشبيه سوف يقوم الفريم بالدوران نتيجة الهبوط بمقدار 25 سم في النهايه وبالتالي سوفي يحدث كسر في الجهه الاخري من اتصال العمود بالكمره نتيجة العزم ا لذائد والضخم جد نتيجة حمل الفريم الضخم" ؟؟؟؟؟

حل الذي تم عموما قد قمت في هذه الحاله بمجرد رؤية هذا الفراغ بالتنبيه علي المقاول بعمل حقن لهذا الفراغ بمادة الجراوت grout الغير منكمشهnon shrinkage وايضا الالتزام بالفتره ا لمحدده لفك الفريم حتي لا يحدث اي اثار جانبيه للفريم نتيجة هذا الخلل وبالفعل تم ذلك ولم تحدث اي مشاكل بعد ذلك مع العلم انه تم فك باقي الشده بعد فتره 21 يوم مع ان الفريم كان قد تم تحميله بالاحمال الميته وهي كانت عباره عن فريمات معدنيه تم تجليدها بخشب موسكي والفريمات المعدنيه بلغ وزنها لوحدها 9 طن.

والان ماذا ريكم بهذا الحل ؟؟؟
- هل ما تم من حل للمشكله صحيح ؟
- ما هو رايك بالحل الافضل لو كنت مكانه ؟؟
هذا ليس للاختبار وانما للمنفعة العامة وتبادل الخبرات من الان اقول كل الحلول صحيحة وفي نهاية النقاش نحاول نتفق على الحل الامثل من خلال جميع المناقشات .
بعد غد ان شاء الله نلتقي ونقرأ اراء الاخوة المهندسين 
والسلام عليكم

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بشمهندس / رزق ...... تحيه من القلب 
أسأل عن عمق التعشيش ومدى ظهور حديد التسليح وعدد الأسياخ الظاهره وهل التعشيش نافذ للجه الأخرى أم لا وأعتقد بالطبع أنه غير نافد لسببين 
الأول : اننا بصدد موقع مهندسه م. رزق 
الثانى : الحل الذى عرضته سيادتكم 
وإن كنت أرى أن من الأكيد أن لا أستطيع المشاركه بأى حلول فوق حل سيادتكم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مارس 2008)

تـــــــــــو ضــــــــــــــــــــــــــيح :
أنا نقلت السؤال وطريقة حل المشكله من أحد المهندسين في احدى المواقع والطريقة المقترحة تعود لهذا المهندس.
من خلال قراءة المشكله كما وردت في طرح المشكله ان التعشيش نافذ من الجهتين وانه حاصل في منطقة الاتصال بين العمود والجسر .
لذا اقتضى التنويه


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (26 مارس 2008)

غالباُ مايكــــــــــون التعشيش من كثرة حديد التسليح في هذة المنطقة تقابل عمود مع الكمرات 

لاكن الحداد يجب ان يكون على اعلى مستوى من المهارة في التنفيذ واجزم ان لايحصل تعشيش اطلاقن 


مساعد مهندس


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (26 مارس 2008)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
*اشكر لكم هذا النوع من المشاركات ويستفيد منها الجميع*
*لقد قرأت كل المشاركات السابقة لهذه المشلكه ولكن هناك حقيقة مشكله اكبر في هذه الحلول وهي ان ليس من المؤكد ان كل المهندسين لديهم نفس الخبره لتصور حل مشكله مثل هذه او ان الحل الذي قام به الاخ المهندس هو الحل الافضل وخصوصا انه في نهاية الحل للمشكله قال ان تم صب grout ولم تحدث اي مشكله وبالتالي يعتقد البعض ان هذا هو الحل السحري لمثل هذه المشاكل واذا صادف نفس المشكله يقوم بحلها بنفس الطريقة وهنا تكمن الخطوره في ذلك فطريقة الاصلاح تعتمد على حجم المشكله ومكانها .*
*والحل الافضل الا يكون الحل فرديا واعتماد ذلك على خبرته السابقة واحب هنا ان اطرح طريقتي لحل مثل هذا النوع من المشاكل حيث يجب ان يكون الحل الاني هو التدعيم وان يكون المنشأ امنا وليس التفكير السريع بالحل للمشلكة وتغطيتها.*
*اتفق معك على حدوث مشاكل مفاجئة في الموقع ولكن لتقليل مثل هذه المشاكل يعود للخبره السابقة واتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة اثناء التنفيذ والطريقة الامثل في ذلك ان يكون هناك بموذج للاستلام يتم فيه التقديق على كل مرحلة من مراحل التنفيذ ومنها :-*
*1- الخلطة التصميمية واكبر حجم للزلط (الفوليه) course Aggregate وعلاقة ذلك بالتباعد بين القضبان وسماكة التغطية للحدبد Cover*
*2- اجراء فحص Slump Test لكل سيارة قبل البدء بالصب.*
*3- التأكيد على المراقب عند منطقة التداخل بين حديد العمود والجسر وخصوصا في الجسور الساقطة ان الخرسانه تدخل بين القضبان وان يتم الرج الجيد لها وان يتأكد المراقب بنفسه ان ذلك تم وعدم مغادرة مكان الصب وخصوصا عند صب العقدات.*
*4- ان يتم فك جوانب الجسر اولااااااااااااااااااااااا قبل البدء بفك الدعم او التخفيف منه تحت الجسور حيث يظهر مباشره اي عيوب بالصب.*
*5- عند حصول مشكله يتم دراستها ووضع العلاج لها حيث تكون طريقة الاصلاح امنه تحت ظروف العمل للاصلاح.*
*وأعود الان للمشلكة التى طرحها الاخ المهندس فمن وجهة نظري يكون التصرف كما يلي :-*
*-1- اولا قبل الاستمرار بالفك يجب مباشرة تدعيم الجسر والكابولة Cantileaver والبلاطة المجاوره للجسر والكابوله من الجانبين قبل اتخاذ اي طريقة للعلاج.*
*-2- وضع طريقة للاصلاح Method statement of repair واعتمادها من المهندس المشرف بحيث توضح طريقة الاصلاح والمواد التي ستستخدم وبعد الاتفاق على الاصلاح واخذ الموافقة عليها يتم البدء بالاصلاح واقترح الطريقة التالية.*
*- ازالة كافة الخرسانة التي بها عيوب وتفريغ الخرسانه في منطقة التقاء العمود مع الجسر مع الكابولةبحيث تكون مفتوحه بالكامل من الاعلى ليتم الصب منها ومراقبة عملية الصب.*
*- الغسيل الجيد للخرسانة وحديد التسليح ودهان الخرسانة بمواد خاصة تساعد على الالتصاق*
*- تسكير جوانب الجسر وتدعيمها.*
*- استخدام مواد Non shrinkage material ذات مقاومة عالية وذات صفة self compacting ( مع العلم بأن الاصلاح في مثل هذا النوع من المواد له مشاكل اخرى وهي ان عامل التمدد لها يختلف عن عامل التمدد للخرسانة وبالتالي تحدث مشاكل في المستفبل حيث ان افضل طريقة للاصلاح هو استخدام نفس المواد المسخدمة في المنشأ اي خرسانة عادية بشروط خاصه)*
*- التأكد من ان الخرسانة قد اغلقت جميع الفراغات.*
*- ابقاء الدعم تحت الجسر والكابولة والبلاطة الملاصقة للجسر والكابوله حتى الحصول على القوة التصميمة للخرسانة.*
*- فك جوانب الجسر والدعم.*
*- اجراء فحص التحميل للمنطقة التي حدث فيها مشكلة بالصب حسب الكود المعتمد بالتصميم وتوثيق ذلك والتأكد من أن طريقة الاصلاح لم تؤثر على قدرة التحمل لكل من الجسر والكابولة.*

*والسلام عليكم*

*م. رزق حجاوي*


----------



## ماجدان (27 مارس 2008)

وفعلا هو خطا ليس بالأمر الصعب ولكن يجب معالجته بطريقه صحيحه 

للعلاج 
1 - بأستخدام الأجنه والمطرقه ( الربع ) يتم تكسير جزء التعشيش وهو كل الركام الضعيف المعزول تماما بدون ماده لاحمه ( الماده الأسمنتيه ) حتى يظهر لك الركام الكبير شديد التماسك فى منطقة التعشيش وذلك من خلال صنيعى نحات وتأكد أنه شديد التماسك واللحام بالخرسانه 
2 - يتم بأستخدام كمبريسور هواء تنظيف المكان جيدا من مخلافات التكسير والأتربه العالقه بالتسليح
3- يتم سنفرة الحديد الظاهر تماما وجيدا بواسطة سنفره عاديه (يدويه ) أو صاروخ
4 - يتم رش مكان التعشيش هذا بالماء جيدا حتى - يبرق - باللهجه المصريه 
5 - يدهن حديد التسليح بماده برايمر جيدا 
6 - يتم عمل خلطه خرسانيه بنفس نسب خلط الخرسانه المصبوبه فى الموقع 
7- يضاف ماده أيبوكسى أو أديبوند ( ده فى مصر وآسف انى غير مطلع على السوق السعودى بس أعتقد أن أكيد هتلاقى المواد دى فى مكاتب توكيلات المعالجه بالكيماويات ) إلى الخرسانه للحام الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده ويتم الصب أو بمعنى أسهل يتم ملىء مكان التعشيش لأنه باطبع سيكون صغير وغير نافذ خلال العمود إذ لم يسمى تعشيش حين أذ وننصح بتكسير العمود فى هذه الحاله 
ولم أ تطرق لمعنى التعشيش وأسبابه لأن الأخوه المهندسين سبقونى مشكورين 
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت فى أفادتك 
والله أعلى وأعلم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 مارس 2008)

*2 -تنفيذ خزان دائري ؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم
من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول ؟؟؟
اطرح مشكله ثانية تحصل في الواقع كثير وهي تنفيذ خزان دائري كبير مع امكانيات محدوده 
في احد الشاريع كان هناك محطة تنقية بقدرة 850 متر مكعب باليوم وكان خزان التهوية دائري بقطر 44 متر حسب المواصفات التلية :-
1 سماكة القاعده بحدود 0.5 متر وعليه تكون كمرية الخرسانة للقاعده 800 متر مكعب.
2- الجدران بارتفاع 6 متر والدار متغير الارتفاع اول 1.5 السماكة (من 1متر الى 0.35 متر) وباقي الارتفاع للجدار (4.5 متر) بسماكة 0.35 متر اي ان كمية الخرسانة للجدار بحدود 360 متر مكعب.
3- طول الخزان بحدود 138 متر.
4- قدرة الصب في الموقع بحدود 80 متر مكعب /لليوم.
والسؤال الان 
1- كيف يمكن الصب في ظل هذه الامكانيات واين ستكون فواصل الصب في القاعده والجدار ؟؟؟.
2- هل يحتاج الى فواصل تمدد ؟؟؟ والخزان دائري وكيف ستكون هذه الفواصل .
3- اذا تم تنفيذ فواصل فهل يستمر حديد التسليح الدائري في الفاصل ام يجب الا يستمر الحديد الافقي في الفاصل؟؟؟.
4- بعد انتهاء اعمال الصب هل يتم فحص الخزان بالماء ؟ حيث يحتاج الى 9120 متر مكعب ؟؟؟

اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة وابداء الراي في طريقة الحل 
ان شاء الله بعد ثلاث ايام اطرح كيف تم حل هذه المشكله ؟؟؟؟
السلام عليكم

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
هناك تعليق بخصوص المشاركات في الموقع وقد يؤيدني البعض فيها
1- المواضيع التي تحتاج الي مشاركه قليل من يشارك فيها او حتى يبدي برأيه ؟ واذا شارك يكون بالمدح والثناء ؟؟!! واعتقد ان من يطرح مواضيع عامه لا ينتظر الشكر على مشاركته ولكن ينتظر التقويم وابداء رأي هندسي .
2- المشاركات التي فيها تحميل للبرامج او الكتب تجد عدد المهتمين بها كثير مع انه من وجهة نظري ان الفائده محدوده في ذلك ولا يستفيد منها الا من هو بحاجة اليها اما البقية فهي حمل زائد على جهاز الكمبيوتر لديه.
3- المشاركات التي بها تبادل للخبرات قليل جدا المشاركه بها .
4- معظم الزوار وللاسف الشديد المشاركة لديهم سلبيه فهو يطلع على الموضوع او يحمل البرامج والكتب ويخرج دون اعطاء اي جهد للملتقى .
5- قد يكون هناك حرج لدى البعض ان يشارك خوفا من ان تكون افكاره خاطئة ولكن من خلال خبرتي المتواضعة افضل الف مره من تشارك برأيك حتى لو كان خطأ من الا تشارك فمن خلال المشاركه تعرف ان الرأي الذي تحمله والخبره التي تعتقد انك اكتسبتها صحيحة ربما تكون خاطئة 100% وهذا حقيقة ما يجده من لديه الخبره والاطلاع والدراسة والمتابعة ان المستوى الهندسي وخصوصا في وطننا العربي في هبوط بالمستوي الهندسي بارغم من ان جميع الوسائل متاحه لهم.

مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
حسب وعدي لكم بأن اناقش موضوع البحث رقم (2) الخاص بنتفيذ خزان قطر 44 متر ولكن للاسف كان عدد المشاركات = صفر وهذا طبيعي ولا يوجد لدي اي تعليق 
ويبقةى هذا الموضوع مفتوحا .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أبريل 2008)

*(3) تصميم وتنفيذ اطار Farme*

السلام عليكم
المشاركة الثالثة من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية اقدم لكم المشاركة التاليه :-

طلب من احد المهندس تصميم قاعة او هنجر خرساني وبعد دراستة لقدرة تحمل التربه bearing capacity of soil والمتطلبات المعماريه للمالك والمخططات المعمارية قام بتصميم عقدة القاعه slab بجمله انشائية عبارة عن اطار رئيسي Main Frame طول بحره span = 17 m ومحمل عليه جسور عرضية drop beam 600*200 mm وبلاطة مصمتة في اتجاه واحد One Way Solid Slab 150 mm وقاعده خرسانية Isolated Foundatio 4.5*5*0.4 m ( الارتقاع غير واضح في المخططات ) وطريقة الاتصال بين القاعدة والاطار نوع مفصل بسيط Hing Support وتم تنفيذ هذا المفصل hing من خلال قضبات حديد [email protected] مم بطول 1 متر في الاطار والاطار مستند على صفحية من الرصاص Lead Plate 350*500*25 mm ( سماكة الصفحية بحاجة لتعديل حيث انه 25ملم وليس 250 ملم - خطأ طباعه). وكل هذه التفاصيل موجوده في الملف المرفق 
والسؤال ؟؟؟
1- اذا كنت مهندس تصميم 
هل تصمم اطار Frame باستناد مفصلي ؟ وما هي السبب اذا كان نعم أو لا ؟
2- اذا كنت مهندس تنفيذ 
هل تقوم بتنفيذ هذا النوع الاطارات frame ام تبدي ملاحظات عليه وما هي ؟؟؟.
3- اذا كنت مهندس اشراف supervision
هل تشرف على التنفيذ ام لديك ملاحظات على مثل هذا النوع من التصميم ؟

انتظر مشاركات من الجميع ونلتقي ان شاء الله يوم الاحد 



كان عدد المشاركات السابقة = صفر

العدد الاجمالي لهذه الموضوع =210


م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## مياه سعودية (2 أبريل 2008)

الله بعطيك العافية


----------



## ماجدان (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بشمهندس رزق واحده واحده علينا 
بعد إذنك نكمل الموضوع التانى الأول 
وبجد أنا أحيك على هذا موضوع مشاكل تنفيذيه بس نخش فيه بمنقشات بجد وأنا اتمنى تثبيته 
جزالك الله خيرا

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لموضوع الخزان واضح من المواصافات اعلاه انه خزان عالى
بالنسبة لفواضل التمدد : يفضل صب الخزان بكامل قطره بدون فواصل تمدد فأعتقد من خلال خبرتى الضئيله جدا باعمال الرى والهيدروليكس والخزانات انه يفضل الصب فى الخزانات الدائريه كلها مره واحده خصوصا حتى قطر 45-50 م أعتقد أن القطر ده مش حكايه كبيره عشان نعمل فواصل وأرجو التصحيح عند الخطأ
وإن كان هناك فواصل تمدد فأعتقد انه بدون كلام مكنش المفروض تسألنا عن الحديد فواصل تمدد يا هندسه يعنى فواصل انشائيه يعنى فصل فى الحديد ولا ده اختبار من حضرتك ؟
وبالنسبه لتجربة الخزان 
ملهاش غير تحميله بالفول كابستى طبعا 
دحنا المفروض بنملاه حتى النهايه بعد سد كل المهارب ليص لأعلى أرتفاع للمياه ( الفول كابستى ) واللى مفروض ما يحصلش فى الطبيعه 
بجد أنا خبرتى ضعيفه فى أعمال الرى والخزانات فأرجو المناقشه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس سالدان اهتمامه ومشاركاته في هذا المنتدى.
المقصود في هذا الباب " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول " ان يكون النقاش حواري من لديه معلومات ومرت عليه المشكله ان يشارك بها او من يعتقد ان الحل يمكن ان يكون باسلوب معين ان يطرح افكاره لمناقشتها وليس ان يكون هذا الباب مثل كراسات التعليم فالموضوع يتحدث عن خبرات ومهارات تنفيذية وليس هدف تعلميمي مدرسي .
فمن وجهة نظري الاسلوب الحواري في التعليم يكون افضل كثيرا من اسلوب التلقين في الهندسه.
واعود الان لما طرحتة من حل 
احب ان انوه هنا في البداية ان هذه المشكلة ليست من وحي الخيال وانما من واقع خبره عملية حيث تم تنفيذ المشروع عام 1996- 1997 والظروف للعمل كانت كما اوضحت ( اقتضى التنويه وشكرا )

من الكلمة الاولى في مشاركتك "بالنسبة لموضوع الخزان واضح من المواصفات أعلاه ان خزان عالي ) ولنناقش هذه الجمله 
1- هل من الممكن ان يكون خزان تهويه Aeration Tank لمحطة تنقية treatment Plant ان يكون خزان عالي Elevated Tank ????.
2- لو حسبنا تقريبا وزن هذا الخزان من المعطيات أعلاه نجد
وزن الماء = 9120 طن
وزن خرسانة = (800+ 360)*2.5=2900 طن
وعليه يكون وزن الخزان الكلي ( عدا المعدات والانابيب)= 9120+2900=12020 طن
فهل يمكن رفع هذا الخزان بهذا الوزن ؟ وما الفائده اذا كان مرفوعا.
اكيد الجواب لا يمكن الا ان يكون ارضيا فخزانات محطات التنقية دائما ارضية وخزان بهذا الحجم والوزن حتى لو كان للشرب لا يمكن ( او على الاقل من الصعوبه) ان يكون مرتفعا واحتمال بعيد جدااا عن التفكير.
- بخصوص صبه القاعدة مرة واحده هناك مشكلتان 
الاولى ان امكانية الصب في الموقع لا يمكن ان تزيد عن 80 متر مكعب باليوم (كما كان موضح سابقا) فلا يوجد خلاطة مركزيه لها القدرة على صب كميات كبيره والمكان كان بعيد عن اقرب خلاطة مركزية بحدو 120 كم.
الثانية ان صب الارضية (بمساحة تقريبية 1600 متر مربع) اكيد راح يعمل مشاكل بالخرسانه shrinkage انكماش وتشققات لا سباب مختلفة والكودات لا تسمح بصب ارضيات بهذه المساحة مره واحده.
- بخصوص ان الحديد عند الفاصل يجب الا يستمر ( يتوقف عند الفاصل)
هناك بخصوص الخزانات الدائرية قوى شد محوريهCircular Tension تكون على طول الجار ( مكن الرجوع الى تصميم الخزانات الدائرية) وبالتالي فاذا تم وقف حديد التسليح الدائري (حلقى) فيكيف يمكن التغلب على اجهادات الشد المحوري وعليه لا يمكن وقف حديد التسليح الحلقي في الخزان الدائري.
- بخصوص تعبئة الخزان مره واحدة full capacity من الناحية العملية خطر لانه اذا حصل تسرب للمياه تحدث مشكله بالمعالجة وكذلك لا ننسي ان كمية المياه المطلوبة للخزان 9120 متر مكعب وهي غير قليلة في منطقة صحراوية وهناك قلة بالمياه .
واخيرا اشكر لك اهتمامك 
ويبقى النقاش مفتوحا وبخصوص اجابتي الله اعلم تحتمل الصح والخطأ وبانتظار من يمكل النقاش 

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أولا : اعذرنى م.رزق واعذرونى جميعا على الخطأ بالكتابه الغير مقصود لموضوع " خزان عالى " يظهر أنى سرحت فى الخزانات الإليفيتد وأنا بكتب ......:67: :68:
بس على فكره انا متوقعتش أنه خزان ارضى ألا من موضوع انه محطة تنقيه وليس انه كبير أو ثقيل الوزن ......... أينعم خبرتى فى الخزانات ضئيله للغايه لكنى اعتقد أنه على الاقل نظريا ليس هناك ما يمنع عمل خزان عالى بهذا الحجم الضخم .

ثانيا : بالنسبه لموضوع الفواصل 
فى مبدأ بنقول عليه " First class " يكون ضمن طائلته موضوع الخزانات وهو مبدأ الممنوعات 
ممنوع أى حاجه ممنوع ممنوع ثم ممنوووووووووووووع 
بالنسبه لفواصل التمدد فى الجدار لا يوجد لأنه خزان والقطر لا يتعدى ال 50متر وأحنا مبنعملش خزان بقطر أكبر من 50م عشان خاطر موضوع فواصل التمدد ده 
اما انا اقصد عموما ( فاصل تممد = فاصل إنشائى = فصل حديد التسليح بكامل المبنى ) وأعتقد أن دى معليهاش خلاف 
أما فى الخزانات لا نستخدم فواصل التمدد تقريبا " أبدا " 
أما لفواصل الصب هذا ممكن الإستاعانه به طلاما لا يمكن الصب بكامل القطاع أو المسطح فى اليوم الواحد ولكن فى الخزانات يجب مراعاة الفواصل بكل الطرق الأكثر من ممتازه فى لحام الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده وهذه لها أكثر من مواصفه ممتاذه يجب اتباعها لضمان عدم نفاذية الخرسانه للمياه 
وبالنسبه للقاعده فماذا تقصد بالأرضيه ( ارجو تحديد نوع الأساس بالضبط ) على فكره أحنا بنتكلم دون رسومات 
أما بالنسبه للكود المصرى فيقول أكثر من طول 45 م نبدأ فى عمل فواصل تمدد وانكماش 
وفى الخرسانات العاديه يمكن صب الأرضيات الكبيره بطريقة الشرائح وعمل فواصل التمدد بين الشرائح وبعضها 
*-* وقد قمت أنا قى احد المشاريع " برج سكنى " بصب بلاطه فلات إسلاب بمساحة 1600 م2 دون اللجوء لأى فواصل تمدد وأنما فى الأدوار أبتداء من السابع كنا نلجأ لفواصل الصب كون بزيادة الارتفاع يقل معدل الصب .
وبخصوص قوى الشد المحورى ليس لى تعليق بشأنها " بس هعمل سرش فى الموضوع ده وهرد قريب " حيث اننا لا نتعرض للفصل الإنشائى فى الخزانات .
وبالنسبه للفول كابستى انا اعلم أنا كميه المياه كبيره ولا كن انا لا اريد تعين نفاذية الخرسانه ولكن أريد تحميل الخزان ومعرفة هل يتحمل اللود كامل أم لا فلذلك يجب تحميله فول كابستى فأنا اريد تعينى الضغط على كامل جوانب الخزان" الجدار" فكيف لى بغير المياه .
لو تم أستخدام الرمال فسوف يتم تحميله بلود أكبر من المصصم عليه والذى يتحمله فى وجود الماء إذ أن كثافة الماء اقل النصف تقريبا من كثافة الرمل وذلك فى حالة ما تم استخدام الرمل فى الفول كابستى 
حتى وإن تم تعين وزن الرمل المكافىء لوزن الماء ستجد حجم الرمل أقل من سعة الخزان الكليه فسوف لا يتم التحميل الكامل لجوانب الخزان .
هل تود التحميل بالطرق الهيدروليكيه والمكابس ........ حقيقه لم أتعرض لها ولكن أعتقد انها مكلفه للغايه واعتقد أيضا أن ظروف الموقع لا تسمح بها وهل يمكن مع خزان دائرى ؟؟؟
ام تريد التنويه لشغل المعامل وأختبارات الخرسانه فى الضغط مثلا .أم أن لديك معلومات عن تقنيه حديثه مثل آشعة الألتراسونك ...... الخ 
والله أعلى واعلم 

الكلام ده واقع دراسه وخبره ضئيله للغايه فى أعمال الخزانات .

أنتظر المناقشه من باقى المهندسين حتى نتفق على الرأى الصحيح ونتبعه من هنا فصاعدا 
للمره الثانيه أحيك يا بشمهندس رزق على الموضوع الأكثر من ممتاز . وأرجو له التثبيت 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتكم واهتمامكم بالمشاركة ولكن اسمح لي ان ارد عليك على المشاركة الثانية 
1- على حد علمي لم يتم ينفيذ خزان خرساني بهذا الحجم عالى وهذا ليس المهم في موضوعنا .
2- كما تم ذكره سابقا ان كمية الخرسانة للقاعده 800 متر مكعب وقدرة الصب في الموقع 80 متر مكعب باليوم وهذا يعني ان علينا صب القاعده على عشرة مراحل ونحتاج بين كل مرحلة واخري مانع تسرب water stop وتفصيله خاصة ومعالجة خاصه لكل مرحله ( اتوقع متفقين بقى على هذه النقطه )
والسؤال الان : كيف يمكن توزيع هذه الفواصل ؟؟؟ ( تحتاج الى رسم دائرة ومحاوله التوزيع للمراحل العشره للصب ).
ومن الناحية التنفيذية ايضا وحسب متطلبات الكود يفضل ان يستمرفاصل الصب في الجدران لنستخدم نفس قطعة الفاصل للتتسرب water stop .
3- بخصوص فواصل التمدد ليس لها علاقة بقطر الخزان بل لها علاقة بطول الجدار للخزان فطول الخزان اذا حسبته لقطر 44 متر بحدود 138 متر وهي اكبر بكثير من 45 او 50 متر المذكوره في الكود.
4- في خزانات المياه المربعة والمستطيله يتم تنفيذ فواصل تمدد حسب الكود ولكن الخزانات الدائرية فقط لا يتم عمل فواصل تمدد بسبب الشد الحلقى Circular Tension .
5- بخصوص الرسومات لم توضح مواقع فواصل التمدد او الصب وكانت عباره عن مقطع للقاعده ومقطع للجدران
-وقبل البدء بالتنفيذ تم دراسة المخططات والمعطيات المتوفره من قدرة المقاول ( حسب ما تم ذكره في بداية الموضوع ) وللامانه فقد اعلن مهندسي المقاول انه ليس لديهم الخبره في مثل هذا النوع الخزان دائري بقطر 44 متر وان الخبره كانت لديهم في المستطيله والمربعه ( في الخليج) وعن كيفية تقسيم مراحل الصب وطلب ان يتم اخذ رأي المصمم بهذا وللامانه اقول كان الكلام خلى المقاول يقدم اقتراحة وحساباته وبعد ذلك يدرسها المصمم ويعلق عليها وبصراحه يعني كان لا المصمم ولا المقاول ولا المشرف عندهم فكره عن طبيعة التنفيذ كيف ستكون ؟؟؟.
-وهذا ما يحصل وللاسف من قبل المصمم والاستشاري ان يطلب الحل والمخططات التنفيذية ومخططات تفيل حديد التسليح من المقاول وهو بدوره يقوم بالتشييك عليها ؟؟.
- مع العلم باني عملت مع شركات اجنبية في دول اجنبية كان من مسؤولية المصمم ان يقدم مخططات Shop drawing كامله بتفريد حديد التسليح وفتحتات التكييف والكوابل والصرف الصحي واذا تأخر المصمم بها يقدم المقاول claim ( في مشاركات لاحقة ساقوم بتنزيل مخططات تبين ذلك).
- وفي الخليج كان من شروط العطاء ان يسمي المقاول استشاري (مصمم) للمشروع تكون من وظيفته تدقيق المخططات فنيا وحسابيا ويقدم مخططات shop drawing باسمه وتوقيع المقاول ؟
6- وبسبب المشكله الوارده في البند 5 بعدم القدره عن تصور طريقة تنفيذ الخزان فقد تم الاتفاق على ما يلي تحديد المنافشه في
* هل يمكن صب القاعده والجدران على مراحل نعم ام لا ؟ واذا كان نعم فأين تم تنفيذ ذلك او ما هو المرجع العلمي الذي يقول بامكانية الصب على مراحل.
* اذا كان يمكن الصب على مراحل فكيف سيتم توزيع هذه الفواصل ؟ز
* هل يتم تنفيذ فاصل تمدد ام لا ؟ ام يجب ان تكون كل الفواصل من نوع فاصل تنفيذي construction Joint 
وبدا البحث في كل هذه النقاط ؟ التي هي مطروحة للنقاش .
7- بخصوص فحص الخزان نناقشها اخر شيء بعد الاتفاق على طريق التنفيذ .

مع تحياتي للجميع ومحاوله المشاركة ولا يكون النقاش ثنائي فقط ولا نخجل من المشاركة فالفائده للجميع وهذا النوع من المشاريع ليست شائعة وبالتالي تكون الفائدة بالمشاركة وطريقة النقاش لها فائه كبيره للجميع.


م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## الغانم برهام (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا ليست عندى خبره كافيه فى هذا المجال ياسيدى ولكن.............

من الواضح انكم قمتم بعمل هذه الفواصل ومن الطبيعى ان نقول انها ممكن استخدمها
وممكن استخدام هذه الفواصل كل10متر تقريبا
ومن وجهة نظرى انه من الممكن استخدام فواصل للتمدد
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ماجدان (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أسمح لى ان اقول " رد ممتاز ومثالى وصحيح مئه بالمئه " 

* اتفق مع سيادتكم فى بند 1 ووضع اختلافى قلة تنفيذى لمثل هذه المشاريع إذ اكبر خزان قمت بتنفيذه كان بشركة مطاحن الخمس نجوم فى مدينة السويس بجمهورية مصر العربيه وكانت سعة الخزان مايقرب من 80 طن على ما اتذكر 
*وأتفق أيضا مع حضرتك بدون أدنى شك فى بند 2
* فعلا بند 3 صحيح فعلا المتاثر هو المحيط وقد اخطات التعبير بلفظ قطر فأخطأت الحساب ولكن يمنعنا بند 4 وأيضا متفقين 
أما بالنسبه للبند 5 فاعتقد انه يمكن التنسيق مع الإستشارى والمصمم أماكن تنفيذ فواصل الصب على الرسومات 
وأخيرا نبدا بمناقشة بند 7
عندى إحساس هندسى كبير وعميق أننى سوف أستفيد كثيرا من بند 7 .......... رجاءا لا تخيب ظنى يا هندسه 

وفعلا أنا اضم صوتى لصوت المهندس رزق ننتظر المشاركات من الزملاء للإفاده العامه وشكرا 
وجزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس على الموضوع والخبره 
نفعك الله بها ونفعنا بها إنشاء الله 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرااا خاص للمهندس سالدان على اهتمامه بالمشاركة وشكر للجميع من اضطلع على موضوع المشاركة تحب باب " مشاكل تنغيذبة وحلول " واعود الان لموضوع الخزان الخرساني الدائري ذي قطر 44 متر وارتفاع جدرانه 6 متر اقدم ما تم تنفيذه لهذا الخزان لتكون تجربه في مجال العمل الهندسي 
كما تم ذكره في عدم وجود خبره كافيه في تنفيذ مثل هذا النوع من المنشأت والاجابه على الاستفسارات التي كانت مطروحة وفي تلك الفتره 1997-1998 لم يكن هناك شيء اسمه انترنت كما هو الان الذي فتح افاق المعرفة وسهوله الوصول اليها فلم يكن هناك مجال الا الي الرجوع للمصادر الاصليه في العلم وهو الكتاب وبتوفيق من الله فقد وجد صوره لخزان محطة تنقيه قطر 45 متر منفذ في كوريا وذلك في مجله لاعمال الطوبار form work وكان الحل كما يلي :-
1- بخصوص فواصل الصب Construction Join 
لقد كانت الفواصل على شكل قطاع Sector ( ينطلق من المركز) وفي حالتنا 360 / 10=36 degree ( لتخيل ذلك افضل ان ترسم دائره وتعمل بها قطاعات كل واحد بمقدار 36 درجه) ولحل مشكله تلاقي مانع التسربWS ( water stop ولمنع ان تكون الصب في البداية من المركز بشكل مدبب فقد تم عمل دائره بقدر 2متر يتم وقف الصب بها ويكون ws على محيط هذه الدائرة وتنهني عنده كل فواصل Ws للقطاعات العشره وعند محور الجدار تم تنفيذ ws على كامل المحيط وبعد صب كامل القطاعات تم صب الدائرة الداخليه التي تم عملها بقطر 2 متر.
( لو فكرنا بعمل فواصل الصب على شكل شبكه افقي وعمودي نجد ان هناك تقاطعات كثيره في WS وصعوبع في تنفيذ ذلك .
2- بخصوص صب الجدران فقد تمت على مراحل وكما تم ذكره سابقا فقد كانت فواصل صب CS ولا يوجد اي فاصل تمدد بالرغم من ان طول الخزان 138 وقد تم التنفيذ كما تم ذكره سابقا في مشاركة للمهندس حسان2 في حالة عدم تنفيذ فواصل تمدد ( المتوقع حدوثها نتيجة صب أطوال كبيرة نسبيا في وقت واحد بسبب التقلص والانفعالات الحرارية . وينصح بها حتى لو وجدت فواصل تمدد بمسافات ضمن الحدود المقبولة وتتواجد بين فواصل التمد
أما شريحة الصب التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة "pore strip " فهي ينصح بها للبلاطات "SUSPENDED SLABS " التي تزيد المسافة فيها بين فواصل التمدد عن الحدود المنصوح بها في الكود أو بدون فاصل تمدد لطول كبير جدا للبلاطة , بحيث تقسم البلاطة الى جزئين أو أكثر "حسب طولها" تفصل بينهما شريحة الصب "PORE STRIP" بحيث يتم صب جزئي البلاطة وتأجيل صب الشريحة بينهما لمدة طويلة قد تزيد عن 50 يوما " حسب طول الأجزاء وطريقة الدراسة " للسماح للبلاطتين بالحركة الناتجة عن الانفعالات الحرارية بحرية ومن ثم تصب الشريحة المذكورة وتكون النتيجة النهائية بلاطة واحدة متصلة بشكل كامل وذات طول كبير جدا وقد تم التقليل من أثر الانفعالات الحرارية لهذا الطول الكبير" .
وكما تم ذكره انه في الخزانات الدائرية لا يمكن تنفيذ فواصل تمدد Expansion Joint لانه لا يمكن وقف حديد التسليح الدائري بسبب وجود اجهادات شد حلقيه .
وفي وقتنا الحاضر يتم تنفيذ الخزانات الدائرية ذات القطر باستخدام Prestressed Concrete or Precast concrete على مراحل او بقطع مسبقة الصنع ثم يتم عمل شد للابلاطات ويمكن الاطلاع على هذه التكنولوجيا في الموقع التالي http://www.dyk.com/index1024.html

3- يفضل في الخزانات دهان حديد التسليح وخصوصا في منطقة فواصل الصب وان يتم معالجة فواصل الصب بطريقة صحيحة .
4 بخصوص طريقة فحص الخزان ؟؟؟
قبل ان اوضح طريقة فحص الخزان اريد ان اوضح الجدوى وطريقة فحص العناصر الانشائية والمنشأت لانه هناك عدم وضوح لدى بعض المهندسين 
* فمثلا للا ساسات foundation والاعمده يتم التأكد منها من خلال طلبات التدقيق واخذ عينات فحص الخرسانه ( عند الصب) وحديد التسليح ( عند التوريد للموقع) فاذا كانت مطابقة للمواصفات فهى مقبوله والا تزال(يتم تكسيرها) فهي لا يمكن فحصها.بالتحميل 
* الاوتاد piles بالاضافة لاخذ العينات للخرسانه والتدقيق على الاعمال وعلى خرسانه الوتد من خلال اجهزة الفحص فلا بد من عمل فحص التحميل موقعيا والتأكد من ان قدرة تحمل البايل اكبر من الحسابات النظرية لتحمل العمود ويتم الفحص لعدد من البايلات حسب المواصفات فلا يكتفى بالعينات والتدقيق النظري او بالاجهزة .
* والان بخصوص الخزانات يتم الفحص بالماء للتأكد من الخزانه والفواصل كتيمة tight no leakage وليس للتأكد من السلامه الانشائية للخزان وان الجدران لها القدره على تحمل ضغط الماء عند ملئ الخزان بالكامل فالتاكد من ذلك يكون من مطابقة المواد ( الخرسانه وحديد التلسليح) للمواصفات
ولفحص الخزان بالماء وخصوصا الكبيره منها يتم على مراحل وليس دفعه واحد وذلك لوحد تسرب للمياه يتم تنزيل منسوب الماء ومعالجة مكان التسرب من الداخل والخارج ( وليس من الخاج فقط).
لذلك يتم مثلا ملئ الخزان حتى منسوب 50سم لانه مثلما ذكر سابقا ان يوجد water stop بين القاعدة والجدار لذلك يتم التأكد من المياه لا تترب من منطقة فاصل الصب ومن واقع الخبره معظم تسرب المياه يكون في منطقة فاصل الصب فاذا نجحت اول مرحلة ننتقل لمنسوب اكثر مثلا 1م وهكذا حتى نصل لكامل الارتفاع للخزان .

اتمنى ان اكون بهذه المشاركه قد اوضحت طريقة حل صب خزان دائري قطر 44 متر على مراحل وطريقة الفحص له 
وهذا لا يعني ان الحل الذي قمنا به هو الحل الوحيد والافضل ولكن هذا ما اجتهدنا عليه ليكون طريقة التنفيذ وللعلم فان الخزان قد نجمح باختبار فحص الماء والمشروع لتحاريخة لا زال يعمل .

شاكرااا للجميع اهتمامهم من خلال المشاركة او الاطلاع على هذا الباب وقد بلغ عدد المشاهدين حتى كتابه هذا الرد=364 مشاهد.

والى اللقاء في التعليق على المشاركه الثالثه وهي " تصميم وتنفيذ Simply hinged Frame متمنيا على من له خبره في التصميم او التنفيذ او الاشراف في مثل هذا النوع من المنشأت الهندسية المشاركة بها.

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## zeree (5 أبريل 2008)

المهندس رزق شكرا على المواضيع المهمة ونضرا لقة خبرتي في المواضيع المطروحة لااستطيع ابداء راي 
ولكن بكل تاكيد انا مهتم وغيري ايضا بقراءة ابداعك في حلول المشاكل وطرحها على الاخوة المهندسي امل من الله ان لا تحرمنا من المشاكل والحلول التي واجهتك بالمواقع بغض النظر عما اذا كان هناك تعليق من الاخوة الزملاء شاكرا لك جهودك 
أخوك محمد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أبريل 2008)

*تصميم وتنفيذ اطار مفصلي Simply Hinged Frame*

السلام عليكم
المشاركة الثالثة من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية اقدم لكم المشاركة التاليه :-

طلب من احد المهندس تصميم قاعة او هنجر خرساني وبعد دراستة لقدرة تحمل التربه bearing capacity of soil والمتطلبات المعماريه للمالك والمخططات المعمارية قام بتصميم عقدة القاعه slab بجمله انشائية عبارة عن اطار رئيسي Main Frame طول بحره span = 17 m ومحمل عليه جسور عرضية drop beam 600*200 mm وبلاطة مصمتة في اتجاه واحد One Way Solid Slab 150 mm وقاعده خرسانية Isolated Foundatio 4.5*5*0.4 m ( الارتقاع غير واضح في المخططات ) وطريقة الاتصال بين القاعدة والاطار نوع مفصل بسيط Hing Support وتم تنفيذ هذا المفصل hing من خلال قضبات حديد [email protected] مم بطول 1 متر في الاطار والاطار مستند على صفحية من الرصاص Lead Plate 350*500*25 mm ( سماكة الصفحية بحاجة لتعديل حيث انه 25ملم وليس 250 ملم - خطأ طباعه). وكل هذه التفاصيل موجوده في الملف المرفق 
والسؤال ؟؟؟

1- اذا كنت مهندس تصميم 
هل تصمم اطار Frame باستناد مفصلي ؟ وما هي السبب اذا كان نعم أو لا ؟

2- اذا كنت مهندس تنفيذ 
هل تقوم بتنفيذ هذا النوع الاطارات frame ام تبدي ملاحظات عليه وما هي ؟؟؟.

3- اذا كنت مهندس اشراف supervision
هل تشرف على التنفيذ ام لديك ملاحظات على مثل هذا النوع من التصميم ؟




م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص الشاركة رقم (3) فهو مشروع لم ينفذ بعد وقد تم تصميمة .

اتمنى من له خبره في تصميم الاطارات frames ان يعلق على هذه المشاركة وكذلك طلبة كليات الهندسه بخصوص التحليل الانشائي ؟؟Hinged Faram


----------



## حسان2 (6 أبريل 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الشاركة رقم (3) فهو مشروع لم ينفذ بعد وقد تم تصميمة .
> 
> اتمنى من له خبره في تصميم الاطارات frames ان يعلق على هذه المشاركة وكذلك طلبة كليات الهندسه بخصوص التحليل الانشائي ؟؟Hinged Faram


الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
قبل أن أبدأ تعليقي على موضوع الاطارت "frames" لابد لي من التعبير عن تقديري للمواضيع التي تطرحها في هذا المنتدى ولمنهجية طرحها ومناقشتها, وآسف لعدم مشاركتي في الكثير منها لسباب متعددة أهمها ضيق وقتي في الأيام الماضية
وعودة على موضوع الاطارات "frames" أرى أنه لابد لي من البدء بنظرة عامة على اسساسيات الدراسة الانشائية كما أراها , فهي من وجهة نظري "ونظر معظم الانشائيين" اضافة لهدفها الساسي اللدي يقوم على الالتزام بمتطلبات الاستثمار والتصميم المعماري ترتكز على ثلاثة أسس رئيسية هي:
1- تحقيق الأمان " safety"
2- الاقتصاد " 
3- مدى كونها قابلة للتنفيد ضمن الامكانيات المتاحة " مواد وآليات و....."
وفي الاطارات "frames" تطرح امكانية استعمال المساند المفصلية انطلاقا من تحقيق الأسس الثلاثة السابقة من حيث المبدا.
فعندما نواجه تربة تأسيس للاطارات قابليتها للهبوط كبيرة نسبيا تبرز أمامنا مشكلة الضغط شبه المنحرف الدي ستتعرض له هده التربة بسبب وجود العزم اضافة للحمولة الشاقولية في حال استعمال مسند موثوق في التصميم "fixed support" والدي قد يسبب مشكلة في دوران الأساس في حال تربة قابليتها للهبوط عالية , وهنا يبدأ المصمم في التفكير في ايجاد الحلول المناسبة لتفادي التوزيع غير المنتظم للاجهادات تحت الأساس ومن الحلول الشائعة اللجوء الى الاستناد المفصلي لالغاء العزوم وابقاء الحمولات الشاقولي فقط
ويمكن دراسة امكانية الابقاء على استعمال المسند الموثوق "fixed supports" في حال كون جميع تراكيب الحمولات المختلفة تعطي قيم متقاربة لنسبة العزم الى الحمولة الشاقولية " اللامركزية eccentricity" وبالتالي يمكن استعمال أساس مركزه لا ينطبق مع مركز الاطار بحيث يتم تعديل العزم الناتج عن الاطار بالاتجاه المعاكس والحصول في النهاية على توزيع أقرب ما يكون للانتظام للاجهادات تحت الأساس
كما يمكن للمصمم اختيار نسب مختلفة للصلابات النسبية بين عمود الاطار والجسر المرتبط به للحصول في النهاية على عزوم أصغر عند الأساس لتسهيل التعامل معها
كما يمكن دراسة حلول اخرى مختلفة والمقارنة بينها واضعين نصب أعيننا المبادئ الثلاثة السابق دكرها
وفي النهاية الاجابة على الأسئلة الثلاثة المطروحة من قبل الأخ الكريم رزق مرتبط بتقييم كل حل ومن ضمنها حل المفصل وفق الأسس المدكورة, وبكلام آخر لايوجد اجابة واحدة لأسئلة السابقة لكل الحالات والظروف وتبقى خبرة المصمم والظروف التي تحكم تحقيق الأسس السابقة للاطار المدروس حسب معطياته الخاصة .
هدا باختصار شديد ما يمكنني قوله في هدا المجال , على أمل أن أكون قد أضفت ما يغني الموضوع المطروح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس حسان الاهتمام لاطلاعة على هذا الباب في المنتدى ولهذه المشاركة القيمه .
بخصوص هذه المسأله طرحت في هذا المنتدى وفي منتدى أخر وكان الاخ المهندس يطلب المساعده في طريقة صب الاطارات Frames واماكن توقف الصب Construction Joint فأشرت اليه بطريقة صب الاطارات بشكل ( وكان كل تفكيري بالاجابة ان الاطار Fixed Frame) 
لتحديد اماكن توقف الصب في الاطارات Frames يجب الرجوع للمخططات الانشائية والتي توضح تفاصيل تفريد حديد التسليح حيث يظهر بالتفصيل اماكن التوقف لحديد التسليح وبالتالي اماكن الصب ( افضل ان ترسل المخطط الانشائي للاطارات) ولكن بشكل عام يمكن تحديد اما توقف الصب كما يلي
1- المرحلة الاولى يكون على منسوب صب الاساسات للاطار مباشره ويجب الانتباه هنا الى طول حديد التشريك للاعمده بحيث يكون طول القضيب التسليح مستمر الىاسفل منسوب منطقة الوصل حيث يتم بعدها التوصيل لحديد التسليح.
2- المرحلة الثانية تختلف حسب حالات التصميم الانشائي للاطار ويؤخذ المنسوب الاقل للحالات التالية:-
- حتى منسوب اسفل الجسر beam اذا لم يكن هناك حديد تسليح من الاطار يدخل في العمود.
- او حتى منسوب اسفل الشطفة ( التغير في مقطع العمود) اذا كانت موجوده
- او حتى منسوب اسفل حديد التسليح للطار والداخل في المود ( وهو بحدود ربع ارتفاع العمود).
اتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت على طلبك ولكن اكرر من الافضل الاطلاع على المخططات لتحديد ذلك بشكل دقيق
وقد قام مشكورا بارسال هذا المخطط ( وهو مرفق في المشاركة) وارسلت اليه ما طلب 
اطلعت على صورة الإطار المرسل وهناك الملاحظات التالية 
1- اتصال الإطار مع القاعدة من النوع المفصلي simply supported
2- العمود للإطار من النوع المتغير المقطع changed section من 100 الى 150 سم.
ولتنفيذ هذا الإطار هناك الخطوات التالية
المرحلة الأولى

1- يتم صب النظافة (ووضع طبقة عزل اذا كان مطلوب حسب المواصفات).
2- تنفيذ حديد تسليح القاعدة وتسليح المفصل ( [email protected] )
3- وتركيب صفيحة الرصاص المثقبة والتي يمر من خلالها حديد تسليح المفصل وان يتم تثبيها على المنسوب.
4- صب الخرسانة للقواعد وجسور الربط ( الجسور الأرضية )حسب المناسيب والمخططات 
المرحلة الثانيه

· تركيب حديد التسليح للعمود حسب التفصيلة الوارده ( [email protected] mm عدد 4 طبقات)
· صب العمود حتى منسوب 3.0 + أي يكون طول العمود 3.6 متر ولكن يجب الانتباه إلى بقاء الطوبار والدعم للعمود لأن العمود لا يكون متزانا not staible لوحده فالربط مع القاعده مفصلي أي لا يتحمل اية عروم ونلاحظ من خلال تفصلية العمود انه اذا تم صبه لوحده انه يتعرض لعزوم مقدارها
M= 0.5*0.5*3.6*2.4(0.5/3+0.5)=1.44 ton.m ولذلك يفصل بقاء الطوبار والدعم حتى الانتهاء من كامل الاطار مع العقده وبعدها يتم فك الطوبار.
· او ان يتم فك الطوبار وعمل تدعيم بالاتجاهات الأربعة للعمود بعد الفك مباشره لأي جنب وعدم وضع السلم على العمود من قبل العمال للمساعدة في الفك .
المرحلة الثالثة
طوبار الجزء الافقي من الاطار مع الجسور العرضية والبلاطة وتنفيذ حديد التسليح حسب المخططات.

هذا ما افضل ان يتم تنفيذه مع العلم بان هذا النوع التصميم لدي تحفظات عليه حيث يعتمد في توازنه على المفصل بين القاعده والاطار

وقام المهندس مشكورا وطلب مني التعليق على التصميم بناءا على تحفظاتي 
"وشاكر جدا علي معلوماتك القيمه وياريت لا تبخل عليا وتخبرني عن تحفظاتك علي هذاا التصميم
علما باني المهندس المصم وسبب طرحي للسؤال هو انه من المحتمل ان اكون انا المشرف علي التنفيذ"

وهذا ما دعاني لان اضع هذه المشاركة لأنني أؤمن بالحل الجماعي واعتماد المناقشة في الامور الهندسية غير المعتاده وقد كانت تحفظاتي على التصميم ما يلي

قبل الخوض في طريقة الصب والانشاء او الدخول في الحسابات الانشائية هناك قاعده مهمه قبل البدء بالتصميم هل الجملة الانشائية مستقره( متزنه) ام لا IS THE STRUCTURE STABLE OR NOT ??
هذا برأيي السؤال الاهم الذي يجب الاجابة عليه فاذا كان الجواب
- نعم " نكمل الملاحظات على التصميم الانشائي وطريقة الصب (وتعديل اخطاء الطباعة التي تم التنويه لها في المخطط) والملاحظه على طريقة تنفيذ المفصل Hing بهذه الطريقة.
- لأأأأأا فيجب اعادة الجملة الانشائية واعادة التصميم بالكامل 

فمن وجهة نظري انا الجملة الانشائية Hinged Frame IS NOT STABLE وذلك لان اتصاله بالقاعده من الجهتين مفصلي hinged وبالتالي فأي قوة افقية Horizantal Force ( احمال الرياح او الزلازل) لا يوجد ما يقاومها (يمكن رسم مخطط يدوي للاطار وتحليليه ووضع حموله حية وميته وافقيه Horizantal force & Dead load, Live Load وبالتالي فهي هذا الاطار غير مستقر.
اذا اتفقنا على هذه النقطة وضرورة التعديل نناقش تفصيلة المفصل Hing Design
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت وجهة نظري والله اعلم
"اللهم لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا"

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## حسان2 (7 أبريل 2008)

الأخ الكريم رزق
مع تقديري الكامل لكل الآراء التي تفضلت بها في موضوع الاطارات في مشاركتك السابقة, لي تعليق مرتبط بكون الاطار غير مستفر اذا كان مفصليا, فأنا لا أتفق معك بهذا الراي, فالمفصل بالتعريف هو مسند قادر على مقاومة القوى الشاقولية والأفقية بالاتجاهين وغير قادر على مقاومة العزوم بشكل عام, واذا كانت دراسة المفصل تحقق متطلبات مقاومة القوى الشاقولية والأفقية "كما هو من المفترض أن يكون" فأرى أن الاطار مستقر وقادر على مقاومة الحمولات الأفقية والشاقولية بمختلف أنواعها "طبعا بفرض أن التحليل والتصميم تم بمراعاة متطلبات التصميم والكود"


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس حسان بخصوص التعليق ان الاطار مستقر frame is stable وهذا صحيح فانا اخطأت قي انه غير مستقر وقد عدت الى مرجع للدكتور محمد هلال " تصميم القاعات البيتونية ج 1" حيث اورد نفس المثال.
- بخصوص طريقة تفصيل افضل نوع مسناجر (الخرسانة حول الحديد تؤمن للحديد ) او المفصل الحديدي وهذه وجهة نظر اما التفصيله في المخطط فهي صحيحة .

لذلك اقتضى التنويه شاكراا للجميع حسن المتابعة

والى اللقاء في المشاركة رقم (4) اذا كان لدى البعض اي اهتمام بهذا الموضوع فيمكنه وضع مشاركته ومناقشتها

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## مطلك سليمان (7 أبريل 2008)

*مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول*

تحية للاستاذ م.رزق حجاوي والاستاذ م.سالدان ولجميع الزملاء
اود المشاركة في مناقشة موضوع معالجة التعشيش الحاصل في نقطة اتصال العمود بال(cantilever) ولو ان المشاركة جاءت متأخرة ولكن لابأس افضل من عدمها
في البدء قبل الخوض في موضوع المعالجة اود ان اطرح عدة ملاحظات علها تكون مفيدة لمن يطلع ويشارك في هذا الموضوع (لمقترح هذه الزاوية اجمل تقدير) كما لاانسىان اطلب من زملائي ما يرونه يستوجب من ملاحظاتي 
-1-لتنفيذ اي منشأ او جزء منه هناك عدة اجراءات يتوجب الالتزام بها لضمان التنفيذ السليم وبدون مشاكل انشاء الله
-a- اجراءات ما قبل الصب:-يتوجب على المهندس المنفذ التأكد من متانة القالب الخشبي والربط الصحيح لحديد التسليح والابعاد والمناسيب للجزء المنوي صبه وكذلك ان يكون الوصول الى نقطة صب الكونكريت سهلا بحيث يتمكن المهندس والمراقب وعامل هزاز الكونكريت من الحركة بسهولة ليتمكن كل منهم من تأدية المهمة المطلوبة لضمان التنفيذ الصحيح
وهنا اؤيد ما ذهب اليه الاستاذ رزق بخصوص المقاس الاكبر للركام الخشن (max.aggregate size)وملائمته لاضيق الابعادالمطلوب صبها
-b-ان يكون طريق وصول ناقلة الكونكريت والمضخة الى منطقة الصب سالكا 
-c-ان يكون لديه احتياط جاهز من هزاز الكونكريت وملاحظة قطر خرطوم الهزاز بحيث يكون ملائما لكثافة حديد التسليح
-d-تهية متطلبات المحافظة على الكونكريت بعد الصب وحسب الظروف الجوية السائدة ---شتاء--صيف---الخ
-e-تهية مخروط قياس هطول الكونكريت وكما ذكر الاستاذ رزق ضروري جدا لمعرفة قابلية التشغيل للخلطة الخرسانية والمحتوى المائي لها وتجنب اضافة ماء للخلطة لان ذلك له مردود سلبي على قوة تحمل الكونكريت وكذلك يؤدي حصول انعزال في مكونات الكونكريت وبالتالي حصول ما يسمى (honny comb)في الكونكريت والذي يتطلب معالجة ايضا
-f-وضع خطة لتنفيذ عملية الصب وتجنب ان يكون العمل عشوائي وانما على اساس حسابات دقيقة لتجنب حصول (cold joint)
الاجراءات خلال عملية الصب
قبل البدء بالصب يتوجب ترطيب الارض اذا كان الصب مباشرة عليها--وكذلك الرش الخفيف بالماء للقالب وحديد التسليح دون ترك ماء راكد وخاصة في الايام الحارة
وفي حالة الصب فوق صب قديم --يتوجب ان يكون الصب القديم خشنا ويضاف الى سطحه شربت السمنت بنسبة خلط مع الماء 1:1 وبسمك 1.5 سم قبل وضع الكونكريت الجديد--بعدها تتم عملية الصب
اجراءات ما بعد الصب
تشمل عملية انضاج الكونكريت والمحافظة غليه

بعد ماورد اعلاه ساناقش موضوع التعشيش
ان طرق المعالجة تعتمد على موقع الخلل بالنسبة للمنشأ ونوعية الاجهاد الذي يتعرض له وعلى اساس ذلك يتم وضع خطة المعالجة
من خلال مافهمته من العرض الذي قدمه الاستاذ رزق فان التعشيش هو في الجزأ الاسفل لل(cantilever)وفي منطقة اتصاله بالعمود-وكان بودي ان يشير الاستاذ رزق الى عمق ال(cantilever)والجسر المستند على العمود للاستفادة منه توضيح رأيي بالموضوع ومع هذا
اود القول ان الكونكريت في الجزء الاسفل من ال(cantilever) والجسر في منطقة الاتصال بالعمود 
يتعرض الى اجهاد ضغط وهذا يسهل كثيرا عملية المعالجة حيث ان المطلوب في هذه الحالة هو املاء الفراغات بنفس نوعية الكونكريت واستخدام مضافات لضمان التصاق الكونكريت بحديد التسليح والكونكريت المصبوب ---ورأي في الموضوع هو عدم ازالة الجزأ العلوي من الصب كون هذه المنطقة هي المنطقة الحرجة بالنسبة لقوة القص وانما عمل قالب بعرض اكثر من اسفل الجسر في منطقة التعشيش مع المحافظة على السندوجعل جوانب القالب بنفس ارتفاع الجسر وتكون الزيادة في العرض بما يكفي لادخال خرطوم الهزاز --وباجراءات التنظيف التي ذكروها الزملاء
وفي اليوم التالي يتم فتح جوانب القالب وازالة الزيادة في الكونكريت باستخدام الكوسرة وحجر الجلي

تحياتي للجميع
م,سليمان


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أبريل 2008)

*الشاركة (1) وجود تعشيش بالجسر*

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس مطلك اهتمامه ومشاركته , بخصوص حالة الجسر التي سألت عنها كما ذكر المهندس في مشاركته "بعد حل جوانب الكمره في اليوم الثالث ان منطقة اتصال العموم بالكمره من اسفل به فراغ بارتفاع 25 سم بين نهاية سطح العمود اي الخرسانه القديم والخرسانه الجديده وذلك في المنطقه التي يوجد بها كابولولي وذلك بمعني انه في حالة حل باقي الشده الخشبيه سوف يقوم الفريم بالدوران نتيجة الهبوط بمقدار 25 سم في النهايه وبالتالي سوفي يحدث كسر في الجهه الاخري من اتصال ا لعمود بالكمره نتيجة العزم ا لذائد والضخم جد نتيجة حمل الفريم الضخم" اي انه كبير وكان اعتراضي على طريقة الحل المقترحه ان ركز بالاول على تغطيبة العيب بالجسر قبل الاهتمام بالامان له وثانيا طريقة الاصلاح التي قام بها.
بخصوص مشاركتك فانني اوافقك عليها باستثناء نقطة واحده فقط وهي 
" وفي حالة الصب فوق صب قديم --يتوجب ان يكون الصب القديم خشنا ويضاف الى سطحه شربت السمنت بنسبة خلط مع الماء 1:1 وبسمك 1.5 سم قبل وضع الكونكريت الجديد--بعدها تتم عملية الصب
اجراءات ما بعد الصب
تشمل عملية انضاج الكونكريت والمحافظة غليه"
فهذه الطريقة الشائعة بالمواقع غير صحيحة وبدلا من استعمال هذه الطريقة " روبه grout " لانها تعمل طبقة فاصله بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديده ولذلك يفضل ان يتم زياده المحتوى الاسمنتي للخطلة الاولي وزياده slump وان يتم الرج حتى الوصل الى طبقة الخرسانة القديمه .

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2008)

*المشاركة (4) دعم الطوبار للعقداتForm work*

السلام عليكم
هذا هو الموضوع رقم (4) من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول وهي عن دعم الطوبار ( الشدات والفرم والركائز) Form work للعقداتSlabs؟

طلب احد المالكين من المكتب المصمم ان يقوم بتصميم ثلاث طوابق اضافية فوق مبنى قائم ( الاعمده تقريبا 5* 5 متر )وذلك ضمن الشروط التاليه:-
1- ان تكون الطوابق الاضافية بدون اعمدة داخلية open space ولذلك لتستخدم كمكاتب.
2- هناك شك بان قواعد واعمده المبنى يمكن الا تتحمل ثلاث طوابق اضافية.
3- ان يستمر العمل في المكاتب في الطوابق القائمة ( عدد2) تعمل بدون توقف.
وضمن هذه الشروط قام المصمم بوضع التصاميم بحيث تحقق الشروط اعلاه وهي استخدام نظام القبعة cap design وهي ان يقوم بعمل اطار متعدد الطوابق frame multistories كل 3متر بينهما بلاطة باتجاه واحد one way solid slab وتكون الاعمده والقواعد له خارج البناء القائم فكان البحر لهذا الاطار span= 18 m .
تم تنفيذ اول طابق الطابق الاول الاضافي بحيث كان الطوبار form work for slab على العقدة القديمة القائمةExsiting old Slab وتم اخذ عياتSamples من الخرسانه وكانت مطابقة للمواصفات وتم فك الطوبارForm Work بعد 21 يوم.
بعد ذلك تم عمل طوبار العقدة Second Slab الثانية الجديده ونظرا لان العقدهLower Slab ذات الجسور (اطار frame )لها بحر كبير spane =18m قام المقاول بوضع دعم لها ( جك طوبار -دعامة- ركائز(قوائم) support )تحت الجسور كل 6 متر .
والسؤال الان هل ما قام به المقاول بدعم الجسور (span 18 m) كل 6 متر( جك طوبار- ركيزة قائمة) للعقدة الجديده رقم 1 وذلك كدعم اضافي لها نتيجة حمل القعده رقم 2 التي سيتم صبها ؟؟
هل هذا صحيح ام خطأ ؟ ولماذا

متمنيا على الجميع الاشتراك


----------



## ماجدان (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ما المقصود ب العقده والقعده وكمان " جك طوبار " 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجد الحربى (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين يا شباب


----------



## مطلك سليمان (8 أبريل 2008)

الاستاذ رزق المحترم
احييك من الاعماق ---ولكن ما ارجوه من حضرتك هو الكتابة بمصطلحات مفهومة ويفضل استخدام العربية الفصحى


----------



## مطلك سليمان (8 أبريل 2008)

الاستاذ رزق --تحية طيبة
اذا كان ممكنا الرسوم التوضيحية حتى نتمكن من النقاش بشكل واضح وكما تعرف حضرتك الرسم لغة المهندس
تحياتي للاستاذ ابي بكر(نعم الاسم والكنية)


----------



## mazen khanfer (8 أبريل 2008)

*موضوع الخزان*

السلام عليكم
بدلية الف شكر للمهندس رزق حجاوي على مواضيعه المميزة
معلش بدي ارجع لموضوع ( خزان ماء قطره 44 م )
ارجوا توضيح المقصود بقولك ( ( لو فكرنا بعمل فواصل الصب على شكل شبكه افقي وعمودي نجد ان هناك تقاطعات كثيره في WS وصعوبع في تنفيذ ذلك .) 

لانه بالامكان تقسيم عملية الصب باتجاه واحد ولكن لن تكون مساحات الصب متساوية وبذلك لن يوجد تقاطع في water stoper و ايضا دون تجاوز كمية الصب بالمكانيات المتوفرة 

وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس مازن اهتمامه والمشاركه في هذا الباب مع تمنياتي له بالمشاركة في المواضيع الاخرى
والان ننقاش الفكره التي قلتها فقد تم منافشتها في حين التنفيذ 1996-1997 وتم استثناء هذا الحل للاسباب التالية
1- عرض شريحة الصب ستكون متغيره حسب قربها او بعدها هن مركز الدائرة .
2 - اذا اخذنا الشريحة بالوسط نجد ان طولها سيكون (45 * 1.8 متر تقريبا) وكما تلاحظ ان صب الطول 45 غير مفضل ويحتاج الى فاصل صب construction joint
3-في الطريقة التي تم تنفيذها وشرحها سابقا نجد ان طول الشريحة للصب ( 45-2 )/2=21,5 متر وهو ثابت لكل قطاعات الصب.

هذه وجهة نظري والله اعلم 
واترك طريقة التنفيذ للمهندس والقناعه التي لديه فيما لو واجه مثل هذه الحاله ( مع العلم بان هذه الايام صب 800 متر مكعب باليوم ليس مشكله في ظل توفر الخلاطات المركزيه وسيارات نقل الخرسانة).

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## مطلك سليمان (9 أبريل 2008)

تحية للاستاذ رزق
اؤيدك بدون اي تحفظ على اسلوب تنفيذ الخزان الارضي --سواء عملية الصب وتقسيم القطاعات او طريقة فحص الخزان بالماء
بودي ان اشير الى ملاحظة لاتتعلق بموضوع الخزان ولكن لورود استخدام المانع المائي(water stop)ان هناك كاوية خاصة للحم التوصيلات --حيث ان بعض الاخوان يلجأ الى استخدام (overlap)مما يؤدي الغاء فعالية العازل المائي
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص ًWater Stop أؤيد ما قلته بخصوص طريقة الوصل يجب ان تتم بطريقة اللحام واستخدام القطع الخاصة ( وفي المنشأت المهمه مثل السدود يتم فحص وصل اللحام على الشد ويجب الا تقل عن 1/10 من قدرة WS على الشد)اما طريقة التراكب over lap فهي مرفوضه وان شاء الله في مشاركات لاحقية سيتم عرض السؤال التالي للمناقشة
ايهما افضل ما نع التسرب العادي water stop ام القابل للانتفاخفي الفواصل للخزانات ؟
وكيفية اخيتار Water Stop للفواصل ؟ حيث يوجد انواع واشكال مختلفة واماكن تركيبها ؟
Which is Better Traditional Water Stop or Selling Bar for Joints in Wter Tanks ?


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أبريل 2008)

*أفضل موقع لتنزيل الكتب الهندسية ؟*

السلام عليكم
تصفح هذا الموقع وستجد افضل موقع لتنزيل الكتب الهندسية

http://eng4ever.en.funpic.de/


م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2008)

*المشكلة رقم 4*

السلام عليكم
أستكمالا لما ورد في المشاركة رقم 4 ارفق لكم صورة للمبنى حيث يظهر الطوابق القائمة والطابقيين الاضافيين والذي تم قبل صب بلاطة الطابق الاخير تدعيم جزئي للاطارات الرئسية Main Frame Span = 18 m وذلك باستخدام Steel Props كل 6 متر .
وسؤال هذه المشكله هل الدعم للطابق(بلاطة السفلى) السلفي كان ضروريا لانه لا يوجد اعمده داخلية والبحر للاطار 18 متر مع العلم بانه قد مضى على صبهذه البلاطة 21 يوم ونتائج الخرسانة مطابقة للمواصفات؟
الدعم الجزئي للجسور الرئيسية للطابق السفلي كل 6 متر هل كان صحيحا ؟

بأنتظار المشاركات ممن عندهم اراء بهذا الخصوص 
مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## حسان2 (15 أبريل 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أستكمالا لما ورد في المشاركة رقم 4 ارفق لكم صورة للمبنى حيث يظهر الطوابق القائمة والطابقيين الاضافيين والذي تم قبل صب بلاطة الطابق الاخير تدعيم جزئي للاطارات الرئسية Main Frame Span = 18 m وذلك باستخدام Steel Props كل 6 متر .
> وسؤال هذه المشكله هل الدعم للطابق(بلاطة السفلى) السلفي كان ضروريا لانه لا يوجد اعمده داخلية والبحر للاطار 18 متر مع العلم بانه قد مضى على صبهذه البلاطة 21 يوم ونتائج الخرسانة مطابقة للمواصفات؟
> الدعم الجزئي للجسور الرئيسية للطابق السفلي كل 6 متر هل كان صحيحا ؟
> ...



الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
السؤال المطروح: هل الدعم كل ست امتار كان صحيحا أم لا يطرح عدة أسئلة أخرى
فمن حيث المبدأ دعم الطابق ذو الاطارات ضروري في حال كون الحمولات المنقولة اليه اثناء الصب تزيد عن الحمولات التصميمة لعناصره المختلفة وفي هذه الحال الدعم يلزم لكل العناصر التي تتلقى حمولات تزيد عن طاقتها التصميمة, وهل كل ستة أمتار دغمة؟ وما هو مقطع هذه الدعمة؟ كل هذا يتوقف على نتيجة الحسابات التي ذكرتها
كما أن الدعم في حال استعماله ينقل الحمولات الى اللبلاطة التي تدنوه مباشرة والتي يجب التأكد أنها قادرة على المشاركة في نقل الحمولات التي تزيد عن طاقة طابق الاطارات ومن المحتمل أن تكون بحاجة للدعم هي الأخرى
وهكذا عملية تدقيق الحاجة للدعم ومداه تتداعى من طابق لآخر حسب الحمولات المطبقة بالمقارنة مع الحمولات التصميمية في زمن الانشاء
وهذا باختصار عملية واجبة بشكل عام لكل بناء متعدد الطوابق بالتنسيق مع برنامج التنفيذ وطريقته ولعله لا يقل أهمية عن تصميم البناء الأصلي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أبريل 2008)

*المشكلة رقم 4*

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس حسان اهتمامه والمشاركة وكذلك لجميع المهندسين المتابعين لهذا الباب " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول".
نعود الان للمشكلة رقم 4 والتي تحدث :-
1-عندما يكون هناك سرعة بالتنفيذ ونلاحظ ذلك في ابنية الاسكان المتعددة الطوابق الطوابق حي يلاحظ فك جزئي للدعم العمودي Steel props (جك طوبار- تم ارفاق صورة لها في السابقة)قبل انتهاء المدة اللازمة لفك الطوبار (الشده) Form work بسبب الحاجة اليه في العقدة التي تليها.
2- عندما يكون لدينا مجازات كبيرة للجسور Long Span for Beams حيث يتم دعم جزئي له بجكات طوبار(SP= Steel props (قدرة التحمل للجك عادة اقل من 1 طن).وهنا تكمن الخطورة حيث ان الجك S P يعمل مثل المسند support اي كعمود وهوا لا يتحمل اكثر من 1 طن .وبالتالي يتحول الجسر beam بدلا من يكون one span beam to 3 spans beam (continuos Beam
ففي المثال الذي تم طرحه (تم وضع جك sp كل 6 متر ) اذا حسبنا الاحمال على هذا الجك فقط من البلاطة التي سيتم صبها نجد أن
- حمل ميتDead load من وزن البلاطة المدعومة (0.15*4*6*2.5 =9 طن (التباعد بين الجسور كل 4 متر )
-وزن الجسر الساقط (1*0.4 m)
1*0.4*6*2.5=6 طن
مجموع الاحمال الميتة Total dead load =15ton وهي اكبر بكثير من الحموله المسموحة للجك (1 طن)
واذا اضفنا وزن الطوبار form work وجزء من الخرسانة للبلاطة المدعومه نجد انه لا يمكن ان يتحمل الجك وبالتالي سينهار 
وهذا ما حدث فأثناء صب البلاطة سمع صوت قوي وانفجار للدعم حتى شك جميع من على البلاطة (مهندسين وعمال)اثناء الصب ان الدعم قد انهار وعند التأكد من المشكلة تبين أن الطوبار والدعم للبلاطة التي يتم صبها لا يوجد بها اي مشكلة وانما كانت المشكلة في جك Steel props للبلابطة التي اسفل منها حيث تكسرت بالكامل.
وارفق صورة تبين الانحناء Buckling للدعم .
صورة للدعم لمباني متعدد الطوابق حيث يلاحظ ان الدعم لاربعة طوابق كاملة .

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## حسان2 (15 أبريل 2008)

الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
الوصف الوارد في مشاركتك الأخيرة لانكسار الدعم تحت الاطارات يدل على :
أولا: أن طابق الاطارات غير قادر وحده على تحمل الحمولات المطبقة خلال تنفيذ الطابق اللذي يعلوه
ثانيا : أن الدعم المستعمل تحت الاطارات أيضا غير كاف لتحمل الحمولات المفترض أن يحملها خلال عملية تنفيذ الطابق العلوي "بدليل انكساره
*-هنا يرتفع مباشرة تساؤل مهم للغاية : ماذا حصل لطابق الاطارات بعد انكسار الدعم؟؟؟؟ من البديهي انه تعرض على الأقل لسهم "deflection" كبير وعلى الغالب لتشققات مختلفة بسبب الحمولات التي تفوق قدرة تحمله وانكسار الدعم اللذي كان من المفترض أن يعوض نقص القدر
*-والسؤال اللذي يلي: هل تم اجراء أية فحوصات لتحدي الأضرار التي حصلت في طابق الاطارات وربما في بلاطة الطابق العلوي الجديدة؟؟؟؟ ما هي اجراءات المعالجة للأضرار التي حصلت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لاهتمام المهندس حسان لم يحصل اي شيء للطابق الاخير ( في مشاركة سابقة تم وضع صورة المبنى) لان بلاطة الطابق كانت قادرة على حمل الطوبار وخرسانة الصب للطابق الجديد ام بخصوص انكسار الدعم السفلي فيعود الى عدم قدرته على الحمل الناتج من الطابق العلوي .
حيث ان عملية دعم للجسور او البلاطات يؤدي مباشرة لنقل الاحمال للدعم لانه في هذه الحالة يكون الدعم يعمل support والدليل على ذلك اكمال الصب بدون اي دعم اضافي حيث كانت الحسابات للجسور حسبت من الاحمال الناتجة من ( الطوبار والخرسانة والحمل الحي ) للطابق العلوي اما الدعم الاضافي للطابق الذي تم صبه فقد كان خطأ من المقاول والمهندس المشرف حيث اعتقدوا ان هذا الدعم يعمل كعامل امان للجسور الطويله long span .
وهذا هو المقصود من بحث هذه المشلكة ان الدعم الجزئي للجسور والعقدات خطأ ويجب ان يكون الدعم كاملا ( كما تم توضيحة في صورة المينى المتعدد الطوابق حيث كان الدعم لاربع طوابق كاملة) اذا كان في هناك حاجة اليه او عدم وضع دعم جزئي في حالة عدم الحاجة.

والله أعلم
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## حسان2 (15 أبريل 2008)

أخي الكريم رزق
ان مجرد انكسار الدعم يعني انه تم نقل الحمولات اليها وهذا يعني حصول سهم "deflection" اضافي للاكارات بعد تطبيق حمولات التنفيذ, والسؤال اللذي يطرح نفسه: هل السهم المذكور ضمن حدود السهم المتوقع من حملات التصميم للاطارات؟ أم أكبر منها وبالتالي فان الحمولات المطبقة تزيد عن حمولات التصميم؟؟ ولهذا السبب أرى أنه يتوجب فحص الاطارات للتأكد من عدم حصول شقوق تزيد عن المقبول بسبب السهم الزائد "فيما لو حصل"


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس حسان اهتمامه بخصوص الدعم تحت الجسر المنفذ فان الجسر ينقل مباشرة الاحمال منذ لحظة التحميل لان الدعم يمنع حدودث التشوه diflection للجسر وبالتالي ]اخذ الحموله .ولتوضيح ذلك نأخذ النثال التالي
لنفرض لدينا جسر beam with span 12 m حيث يوجد عمودان في نهاية الجسر سيكون هذا الجسر بفتحة واحدة one span والان اذا وضعنا جك طوبار Steel prop ( ركيزه معدنية) عدد 2 على مسافات متساوية في الوسط سيكون لدينا في هذه الحالة continous beam with three span every span =4 m اي يتغير نوع الجسر من جسر بفتحة واحدة الى جسر بثلاث فتحات وعند تحمل الجسر سينتقل الحمل مباشره للجكات (ععد2) وتعمل هنا كعمود خرساني لانها تمنع الحركة للجسر فاذا كان الحمل ضمن الحدود المسموحة للجك فلا يتأثر والا سيحدث به تحنيب كبير buckling ثم الانهيار.
اتمنى ان تكون الفكره قد وصلت 
وشكرا مرة اخرى لاهتمامك
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## حسان2 (15 أبريل 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس حسان اهتمامه بخصوص الدعم تحت الجسر المنفذ فان الجسر ينقل مباشرة الاحمال منذ لحظة التحميل لان الدعم يمنع حدودث التشوه diflection للجسر وبالتالي ]اخذ الحموله .ولتوضيح ذلك نأخذ النثال التالي
> لنفرض لدينا جسر beam with span 12 m حيث يوجد عمودان في نهاية الجسر سيكون هذا الجسر بفتحة واحدة one span والان اذا وضعنا جك طوبار Steel prop ( ركيزه معدنية) عدد 2 على مسافات متساوية في الوسط سيكون لدينا في هذه الحالة continous beam with three span every span =4 m اي يتغير نوع الجسر من جسر بفتحة واحدة الى جسر بثلاث فتحات وعند تحمل الجسر سينتقل الحمل مباشره للجكات (ععد2) وتعمل هنا كعمود خرساني لانها تمنع الحركة للجسر فاذا كان الحمل ضمن الحدود المسموحة للجك فلا يتأثر والا سيحدث به تحنيب كبير buckling ثم الانهيار.
> اتمنى ان تكون الفكره قد وصلت
> ...



الأخ الكريم رزق
أشكر اهتمامك بالحوار, ولعل ما دفعني للتوسع في مناقشة هذا الموضوع هو حساسيته وأهميته الكبرى في ظل حما الأبنية المرتفعة والمطلوب تنفيذها بسرعة وقلة اهتمام بعض الأخوة بدراسة هذا الموضوع بشكل متأن وجدي يتطلب من وجهة نظري اهتماما لا يقل عن دراسة البناء في الأصل.
والفكرة التي شرحتها والتي تود ايصالها هي نفس ما قصدته بمشاركتي ولتوضيح ما قصدته أكثر أن الحمل يبدأ بالانتقال الى الدعم لحظة بدء الجسر بالحركة وتتعلق قيمة الحمولات المنقولة الى الدعم بمدى صلابة الجسر وقدرته على مقاومة الحركة "ويمكن القول أنه لن تنتقل أي حمولة طالما الجسر قادر على تحمل الحمولات دون حصول سهم "deflection" وهذا يتعلق بصلابته وبالتالي فان بدء انتقال الحمولات الى الدعم لن يكون فوريا وانما مرتبط بصلابة الجسر ومقدار الحمولات المطبقة عليه , وبالنتيجة فان الدعم لن يتلقى كل الحمولات المطبقة فعليا وانما ما يزيد عن طاقة الجسر عن تحمله قبل البدء بالحركة, وفي النتيجة ما قصدته أنه من الأفضل التأكد أن الحمولات الاجمالية المطبقة على الجسر والتي أدى انتقال جزء منها الى الدعم لكسره لم تسبب تشوهات "deflection" تزيد عن الحدود المسموح بها , آخذين بعين الاعتبار أن الفشل الانشائي لا يعني بالضرورة الانهيار الكامل وانما يعني تجاوز الحدود المسموح بها لأي من الحدود التي تم التصميم عليها


----------



## حسان2 (15 أبريل 2008)

الأخ الكريم رزق
لاستكمال الحوار وتوضيح الوضع الانشائي للحالة التي نناقشها من وجهة نظري أود أن اضيف الآتي:
الدعم من حيث المبدأ مرتكز على بلاطة أخرى تدنو جسور الاطار وهي تنقلالحمولات المنقولة عبرها الى هذه البلاطة "قبل انكساره الدعم" وهذه البلاطة تتشوه بدورها بسبب الحمولات المنقولة اليها , وبالتالي يجب دراسة الجملة الانشائية بشكل متكامل والتي تعمل معا تبعا لصلابة عناصرها النسبية "بلاطة الاطار + الدعم +بلاطة السند" وعندما ننظر لعمل هذه الجملة المشترك يمكن الفهم بشكل أوضح أن بعض الحمولات المطبقة تقاوم بواسطة الدعم وليست كلها والبعض الآخر يقاوم مباشرة ببلاطة الاطارات وبعض البعض بالبلاطة السفلية, أما بعد انكسار الدعم فان الحملات كلها تطبق على بلاطة الاطارات وهنا قد تكون هذه الحمولات في هذه اللحظة سببت تجاوزا في التشوهات للحدود المسموح بها والتي أنصح بتدقيقها
ولعل دافعي لشرح هذا الموضوع بشكل مفصل اضافة لما ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة هو تجاربي الطويلة في دراسة موضوع الدعم للأبنية المتعددة الطوابق والتي تنفذ بسرعة كبيرة خلال مراحل التنفيذ المختلفة ومصادفة حالات تكون فيها نوعيات البلاطات الحاملة والمحمولة عبر الدعم بأنواعه المختلفة من نوعيات وسماكات مختلفة . والطرق المتبعة في التنفيذ التي قد تؤدي لتوزيع للحمولات لم يكن المصمم الأصلي للبناء قد توقعه "خاصة في الأبنية البرجية ذات الأشكال غير المنتظمة والطوابق غير المتشابهة"


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس حسان اهتمامه والاستفاضة في الشرح الذي يبدو للبعض غير ذي اهمية وذلك لان معظم الابنية باستثناء منطقة الخليج بشكل عام لا يواجه مثل هذه المشكله وهو تنفيذ طابق او طابيقين وربما اكثر قبل ان يكون قضى مضى على اسفل بلاطة المدة اللازمه لفك الطوبار (الشده)Form work ( وقد ارفقت صورة توضح هذه الفكره)اما بخصوص الجسور ذات البحر الطويل Long Span فهي حقيقة قليلة في الابنية متعددة الطوابق واكثر ما تكون في الكباري .
وحقيقة هذه المشكله حصلت في احدى المواقع وتم اخذ رأيي في سبب الانهيار الذي ادى في الدغم الجزئي وتم الكشف على كامل الجسور للبلاط التي تم صبها والتأكد من البلاطات انه لا يوجد اي تشققات وكذلك الـاكد من منسوب اسفل الجسر بعد فك الطوبار وانهاء تشطيب الارضيات وتركيب قواطع الجبس ولم يكن هناك اية مشكله.
وتم ارفاق صورة للمبنى بعد انهاء كافة الاعمال.

شاكرااا للجميع الاهتمام واللمتابعة
والى اللقاء في مشاركة رقم 5


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (16 أبريل 2008)

بخصوص المشكلة الاولى(التعشيش) فان ماذكره الاخ سالدنصحيح جدا ونستخدمه في العراق وباستخدام مادة الايبوكسي


----------



## rami_eng (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيروجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جمال السيد (16 أبريل 2008)

أحييك يا باشمهندس رزق على الموضوع والفكرة ولى اقتراح أن تعرض المشكلة وتطلب الحلول وتتركها لفترة محددة ولا تتعجل الرد حتى تتيح المجال لأكثر عدد من المهندسين للبحث والمراجعة وعرض الحلول وبهذا تحدث الفائدة المرجوة وأنا الآن فقط قرأت المشكلتين الأولى والخاصة بالتعشيش وأتفق تماما معك عند قولك أن لكل مشكلة ظرفها وحلها بناء على المعطيات الآنية لها ولكن هناك مباديء أساسية لطرق الحل لا يختلف عليها أحد ومنها ما ذكره المهندس الحبيب سالدان وأتفق معه تماما فيما قاله ووجدته ما كنت سأفعله بالضبط من تصليب وتدعيم ثم نظافة الخرسانة والحديد ودهان الحديد ودهان الخرسانة بمادة ايبوكسية لاحمة بين الخرسانة الجديدة والقديمة ثم الصب والمعالجة وانتظار الفترة المطلوبة للفك طبقا للكود 00الخ أما الخزان فهو بالطبع كبير ولا يفضل عمل الفواصل الإنشائية بالحوائط لعدم تسرب السائل وبالتأكيد الصب يكون على مراحل في حالة الاضطرار مع استخدام موقفات الماء ( Water Stop ) والإضافات مع الخرسانة لتأخير زمن الشك وذلك لبعد محطة الخلط عن الموقع وهكذا 000وهذا رأي سريع لما قرأته الآن وأرجو طرح المواضيع للمناقشة والصبر عليها 00واخيرا أكرر إعجابي بهذه الفكرة الرائعة والله نسأل أن ينتفع بها الجميع 00وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (16 أبريل 2008)

أرجو من إدارة الملتقى الكريم تجميع خلاصة هذه المشاركات ووضعها على ملف كامل للتحميل والاستفادة من جميع المشتركين وجزاكم الله خيرا وهذا مجرد اقتراح أرجو أن تتحملمونا وتصبروا علينا وهذا عهدنا بكم 00


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
أشكر للمهندس جمال مشاركته ولجميع الاخوة المهندسين في العادة اطرح المشلكة وانتظر المشاركة لمدة اسبوع وبعدها ابدء بوضع المقترح لحل المشكلة ولا اخفيك اخي ان عدد المشاركين قليل ( 53 مشاركة مقابل 985 مشاهد =5%)ويعود برأيي الى ان هناك عادة من الخجل في الكتابة لدى عدد من المهندسين خشية أن يكون رأية خطأ وهذا اعتقاد غير صحيح فالهدف هو تبادل الخبرات والمنفعه وكذلك تصحيح المفاهيم الخطأ لدى المهندسين من خلال مهندسين لهم خبره في هذا المجال واتمنى من اكبر عدد ممكن المشاركة لان طرح الافكار ومناقشتها يزيد من الفائدة للجميع.
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص المشكلة 5 في سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية انتظر من احد الاخوة المهندسين ان يضع مشاركته لمناقشتها وذلك حتى تكون الشاركات من جانب واحد فقط .
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أبريل 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 5*

السلام عليكم
من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية أطرح المشلكة التنفيذية التالية حسب ما اوردها الاخ المهندس سالدان ( التنفيذ من الالف الى الياء ):-

"اتذكر أنى قد نفذت مشروع مدرسه بإشراف من المالك " هيئة الأبنيه التعليميه " بجمهورية مصر العربيه فرع مدينة الإسماعيليه وكان لسوء الحظ أن الموقع يقع بين ترعه من جانب والمصرف من الجانب اللآخر والترعه " ترعه فرعيه " يعنى ترعه كبيره ومصرفها بردو كبير وكان رشح المياه بالموقع مستمر تماما لدرجة مينفعش الوقوف فى أرض الموقع وكنت ببدل بمكنات السحب 
اللى تقريبا شبه شغاله 12 ساعه وراحه أربعه 
واخرى تكمل 12 ساعه وراحه أربعه وهكذا 
وبعد صب العاديه : لبشه بمساحة الموقع وأثناء تنفيذ القواعد المسلحه تعطل المشروع حوالى 2-3 أيام 
فلم أنزل الموقع وكنت أتابع بالتليفون مع الغفير ومقاول الماكينه ولمدة يومين أختلف الغفير مع مقاول الماكينة قتم وقف عملية سحب المياه دون أخبارى ولم أعلم إلا عندما ذهبت للموقع ووجدت المياه بإرتفاع سمك العاديه 30سم وأعلى من سمك حديد المسلحه بإرتفاع 60سم
يعنى تقريبا بإرتفاع 1م 
فكان منى إلا أن أمرت بعدم سحب المياه إلا فى معاد أحدده أنا قبل بدأ صب المسلحه بساعات وكانت فكرتى هو جعل الحديد مغطى بالماء وعدم تعرضه للهواء الجوى لعدم تمام الأكسده ومن ثم يتعرض للصدأ
واتذكر عندما أتى المالك وهو الأستشارى للمشروع : هيئة الأبنيه التعليميه قال سوف نغير حديد القواعد وكان قد يكلفنا وقتها ما يقرب من 61 ألف جنيه مصرى لكنى صممت أن الحديد بدون صدأ بإذن الله وفعلا بعد سحب المياه وأستلام الحديد تبين أن ما عليه هو قشرة فقط ملوثه من المياه وتم تنظيف الحديد والصب الفورى"

والسؤال الان 
1- هل كان من الافضل عندما علم بالمشكلة بان المياه غطت حديد التسليح ان يقوم بنزح المياه ام الانتظار لحين الصب ؟
2- هل يكفي نزح المياه وتنظيف حديد التسليح من اثار الماء والطين والصب ؟
3- هل الاجراء رقم 2 كفاية ام ان هناك كانت حاجة لتدقيق منسوب الخرسانة ( النظافة) Blinding Concrete ؟
4- اذا لم يقم بالاجراء رقم 3 ماذا حصل بعد الصب للخرسانة المسلحة Foundation Concrete ؟
بانتظار المشاركات من الاخوة المهندسين 
مع الشكر الجزيل للمشاركين والمتابعين لهذه الزاويه من 
مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ​


----------



## احمد822 (18 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيكم العاقية 
ويبارك لكم في عقولكم وعلمكم


----------



## ماجدان (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أولا لحساب قوه دفع الماء للخرسانه العاديه = وزن الماء فوق الخرسانه العاديه 
= 0.6 * 1 = 0.6طن 
وأما وزن العاديه = 0.3 * 2.25 = 0.675 = 0.7 طن 
و وزن حديد المسلحه = 0.100 * 0.6 = 0.06 طن
أذن


----------



## ماجدان (18 أبريل 2008)

إذن فإن الأوزان المقابله لقوة دفع الماء على الخرسانه العاديه = 0.7 + 0.06 = 0.76 = 0.8 طن > 0.6 طن "دفع الماء "
وإن لم تخوننى ذاكرتى فإن من الممكن أن تكون العاديه بسمك 0.5 متر أى أنها سيف من بدرى 
وأيضا إذا فرضنا أن قوة الماء أكبر من الأوزان فسيحدث تغير لمنسوب العاديه للأعلى ولكن مليمترات لا تكون ملحوظه وعند سحب الماءوصب الخرسانه المسلحه فور السحب ننتظر فتره قبل تحميل الأساسات بشغل الأعمده حتى تعود المناسيب كما كانت أى ننتظر ( ترييح الأساسات ) كما كانت عليه ( هذه المده تتراوح من واقع خبرتى الشخصيه ما بين 2-3 أسابيع )
أنتظر المشاركات وسوف أوافيكم بما حدث فعليا بالموقع ................... 
والله أعى وأعلم

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (18 أبريل 2008)

ملحوظه :

* أرتفاع الماء فوق العاديه = 0.60 متر تقريبا 
* أرتفاع الماء من وش تربة التأسيس = 0.30 + 0.60 = 0.90 متر 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس سالدان المشاركة
بخصوص المشكله الخامسه من خلال ما ذكرة الاخ المهندس نلاحظ ما يلي 
1- ان الماء فوق الخرسانة العادة للاساسات وبالتالي يكون وزن الخرسانة العادية وحديد التسليح اكبر من من قوة دفع الماء لانه في حالة ان قوة دفع الماء اكبر من وزن الخرسانة العادية وحديد التسليح ففي هذه يحصل تعوييم Float (الطفو) ان الخرسانة تكون طافية فوق الماء مثل السفينة( وليس بضع ملم ترتفع عن منسوب الحفر) لذلك اتوقع ان تكون الخرسانة العادية اكبر من 30 سم ( وهو كما ذكرت 50سم ) وفي هذه الحالة يكون لدينا 

1- نحسب القوة المؤثرة على وحدة المساحة 1 م2 فيكون لدينا 

قوة دفع الماء للاعلى = (0.5+0.6)* 1=1.10 طن للاعلى ( يتم اخذ ارتفاع الماء من اسفل منسوب الخرسانة العادية وليس من فوقها لذا اقتضى التنويه).

قوة الدفع للاسفل 
وزن خرسانة النظافة = 0.5 *2.2 =1.10طن للاسفل
وزن حديد التسليح = 0.120 * 0.6= 0.07 طن للاسفل ( واذلك بافتراض ان سماكة الخرسانة المسلحة 0.6 م وحديد التسليح 120 كغم /م3
وعلية يكون قوة الدفع للاسفل = 1.10+0.07=1.17طن <1.10 طن قوة دفع الماء
وعليه لن يحصل التعويم للبلاطة.
2- هل كان كفاية نزح الماء وتنظيف الحديد ؟
من وجهة نظري كان من الافضل التدقيق على منسوب الخرسانة العادية لان ارتفاع منسوب الماء قد يؤدي الى حصول هبوط( غير متساوي) في الخرسانة العادية وان يتم تحديد ارتفاع الاساسات من خلال جهار level وليس باخذ القياس من ظهر الخرسانة العادية حيث يعطى لمنسوب ظهر الاساسات منسوب ثابت لا يتأئر بمنسوب وحالة الخرسانة العادية ( هناك خطأ شائع في المواقع يتم استخدام المتر لتحديد سماكة الاساس بدلا من استخدام جهاز level وهذا خطأ كبير حيث تنقل الاخطاء الوارده في الخرسانة العادية الى الخرسانة المسلحة).
3-من خلال هذا المثال نلاحظ مدى اهمية متابعة العمل من قبل جهاز مؤهل وعلى مدار الساعه لمرابقة عملية نزح المياه وتسجيل القياس لمنسوب المياه على مدار الساعه من خلال ابار السحب او ابار المراقبة او المنسوب في اقنية الحفر وبئر السحب لها.


----------



## ماجدان (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا بشمهندس رزق على التحليل الجيد 
بس فعل احنا بنعمل لفلينج للمسلحه بحيث تكون ميه واحده مع المبنى واحنا طالعين طبعا عشان ميبقاش فى أختلاف مناسيب دى مش عايزه كلام 
اما موضوع الشريط اعتقد محدش بيستخدمه قوى ( إلا إذا استلم العاديه وضمن أفقيتها ).

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ye.eng (18 أبريل 2008)

لان خبرتي لا تتجاوز السنة ... اعذورني على عدم المشاركة ... لكن انا طبعت المشاكل ورح اقراها بهدوء وارد قريبا


وبصراحة عاجز عن الشكر... واتمنى ان تستمر مثل هذه المواضيع يا بش مهندس رزق....


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ورد هناك خطأ في المشاركة السابقة بخصوص التقدقيق على تعويم الاساسات حيث تم تجاهل وزن الماء فوق الخرسانة العادية وهذا خطأ والصواب ان يتم حساب هذا الوزن لذلك اعيد الحل من جديد
- نحسب القوة المؤثرة على وحدة المساحة 1 م2 فيكون لدينا 

قوة دفع الماء للاعلى = (0.5+0.6)* 1=1.10 طن للاعلى ( يتم اخذ ارتفاع الماء من اسفل منسوب الخرسانة العادية وليس من فوقها لذا اقتضى التنويه).

قوة الدفع للاسفل 
وزن خرسانة النظافة = 0.5 *2.2 =1.10طن للاسفل
وزن حديد التسليح = 0.120 * 0.6= 0.07 طن للاسفل ( واذلك بافتراض ان سماكة الخرسانة المسلحة 0.6 م وحديد التسليح 120 كغم /م3 
وزن الماء فوق الخرسانة = 0.6 * 1 = 0.6 طن
وعلية يكون قوة الدفع للاسفل = 1.10+0.07+ 0.6=1.77طن <1.10 طن قوة دفع الماء
وعليه لن يحصل التعويم للبلاطة

ولاعطاء مثال على حالة التعويم ( الطفو) Float
نفرض لدينا مبنى مساحة الاساس Raft Foundation 50*50*1 m وجدران محيطة حول المبنى بارتفاع 4 متر وسماكة 0.4 م وكان يتم سحب المياه خلال عملية صب الاساس والجدران ونتيجة لتعطل مضخات السحب submersible Pump ارتفع منسوب المياه الى + 3.5 متر فوق منسوب الاساس 
المطلوب حساب حالة الاتزان للاساس Stability Foundation ؟؟؟

حساب القوى المثبتة ( للاسفل)
وزن الاساس = 50*50*1*2.5=6250 طن للاسفل
وزن الجدران =(50*4)*4*0.4*2.5=800 طن للاسفل
مجموع القوى المثبتة = 6250+800 =7050 طن للاسفل

حساب القوى الرافعة (ضغط الماء للاعلى)
قوة الرفع للاعلى = (3.5+1)*50*50*1=11250 طن للاعلى

نلاحظ ان قوة الدفع للاعلى أكبر من قوى التثبيت وبالتالي فأن الاساس سيعوم Float (مثل السفية)

لذا اقتضى التنويه 
مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## aalmasri (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكر الاخوة رزق وسالدان وكل من ساهم هنا على الفائدة التي يقدمونها للاخوة المهندسين
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

تعقيبا على المشاركة الاخيرة للاخ رزق, اقول لسنا بحاجة لحسابات التعويم للقواعد العادية (المنفردة او المزدوجة), حيث ان وزن القاعدة على المتر المربع تساوي سماكة القاعدة ضرب 2.2 (كثافة الخرسانة), بينما قوة دفع الماء للاعلى تساوي فرق الضغط بين السطح العلوي والسطح السفلي للقاعدة , والذي يساوي بدوره سماكة القاعدة, وهكذا نرى ان وزن القاعدة دائما اعلى من قوة دفع الماء للاعلى

الحالة التي يجب علينا حساب قوة الطفو لها هي وجود جدران متصلة بالقاعدة (مثل الخزانات الارضية) بحيث لا يدخل الماء على السطح العلوي للقاعدة. في هذه الحالة فرق ضغط الماء بين السطح العلوي والسفلي قد يصبح كبيرا بحيث يرفع القاعدة بشكل كامل كما ذكر الاخ رزق (سيعوم مثل السفينة)

دمتم بخير


----------



## مطلك سليمان (19 أبريل 2008)

*مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول----المشكلة --رقم-5-*

الاساتذة الكرام السلام عليكم
ان اكثر حالة تستوجب التدقيق في حالة الغمر الوارد ذكرها هي:
وضع التربة تحت الاسس---هل هي انتفاخية--هل حصل فيها نزول غير منتظم-ويمكن التأكد من ذلك من خلال تدقيق المناسيب باستخدام جهاز ليفل
اؤيد ترك الحديد مغمورا بالماء ولحين تهيئة متطلبات صب الخرسانة لتجنب حصول الاكسدة ولكن يجب الانتباه الى ضرورة تنظيفه من الرواسب الطينية وغيرها:18:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أبريل 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 6*

السلام عليكم
من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية اطرح المشكلة التالية والتي تحدث خلال مرحلة التصميم .

هناك مبنى مؤلف من ستة طوابق وكل طابق يحتوي على اربعة شقق والمطلوب ما يلي :-

1- ما هي المخططات الهندسية الازمة لتصميم بلاطة السطح Roof Slab ؟

2- ما هي الحمولات التي يجب (تعداد فقط) اخذها بعين الاعتبار عند تصميم بلاطة السطح Roof Slab ؟

وان شاء الله بعد ثلاثة ايام نناقش هذا الموضوع واتمنى من كل الاخوة المهندسين وطلاب السنوات الاخيرة في كلية الهندسة المدنية المشاركة خطيا مع الشكر لكل المتابعين لهذه الزاوية .

تحياتي للجميع 

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم..

أولاً - بالنسبة للمخططات، فإننا نحتاج لمسقط معماري الطابق الأخير وذلك كي نعرف ما هو شكل سقف هذا الطابق، سواء كان نفس الطابق المتكرر أو كان حاوياً على تراجع... إلخ. وبلا شك فإننا نحتاج أيضاً لمخطط إنشائي يبين سقف الطابق أسفل الطابق الأخير حتى يتبين مكان الأعمدة..
ثانياُ - بالنسبة للحمولات:
1- الحمولات الميتة: وزن ذاتي - حمولة تغطية (حسب الكود المعتمد في الدراسة، حيث أنها في الكود العربي السوري تكون نفسها للطابق المتكرر ولا تقل عن 300 كغ/م2.
2 الحمولات الحية: هي الأكبر بين الحمولة المذكورة في الكود المعتمد وحمولة الثلج.


----------



## مطلك سليمان (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
1-استاذ رزق ---عنوان النقاش هو مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول وليس موضوع تصميم
2-المخططات المطلوبة --هي التي لها علاقة بتوزيع الفعاليات فوق السطح---خزانات المياه وغيرها--وكيفية عزل السطح--بلاطات كونكريتية وتراب تهوير--او طريقة اخرى---هل السطح من نوع فلات سلاب ام لا
3-الاحمال--الميتة--الوزن الذاتي--وزن مواد عزل السطح--اية احمال ثابتة اخرى
4-الاحمال الحية--وزن الثلوج في حالة كون المنشأ في منطقة تسقط فيها الثلوج---وزن الافراد المحتمل استخدامهم للسطح لاغراض الصيانة وغيرها 
5-في حالة كون السطح جملون اوسطح مائل ثمة حسابات مختلفة تدخل في الموضوع
6-يؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار تاثير الرياح
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## معصوم (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للفقرة الاولى وهي المخططات اللازمة يتطلب ارسال المخططات الهندسية المعمارية لكي يتم على غرارها رسم وتخطيط المخططات الانشائية امابالنسبة للحمولات فهي الاحمال الميتة ومنها وزن السقف نفسه ووزن فقرات التسطيح وحسب نوعه والاحمال الحية


----------



## ماجدان (20 أبريل 2008)

أوافق المهندس مطلك من حيث أننا فى باب مشاكل تنفيذيه وليس مشاكل تصميميه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر جميع من ساهم وتابع الحلقة السادسة من مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية.
اتفق فع الاخوة بان هذا باب للمناقشة في موضوع مشاكل تنفيدية ولكن هل يمكن اغفال الخطأ في فهم المخططات والمشروع في مرحلة التصميم عن مرحلة التنفيذ ، العمل الهندسي وحدة متكاملة (تصميم تنفيذ اشراف) واذا اجمتع الاخطاء الثلاثة يحصل الانهيار شبة المؤكد للمنشأه الهندسية( لا سمح الله ) وان الخطأ في مرحلة التصيم لم يكتشف والتنفيذ والاشراف أخذ ذلك من المسلمات التي لا يتم تدقيقها وسيتم توضيح ذلك في الحلقات اللاحقة .
ومن وجهة نظري يجب ان يكون لدى مهندس التنفيذ والاشراف الحس الهندسي والقدرة على التدقيق الانشائي ولو بشكل تقريبي .
ولا زال باب المشاركة مفتوح لكل الاخوة المهندسين وطلبة السنوات الاخيرة في كلية الهندسة المدنية
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ماجدان (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
غريب جدا منى أنى مررت على الموضوع ولم أرى آخر تعليقين على موضوع الطفو منك يا هندسه ومن المهندس المصرى .............. وكنت جاى اقول ان ليه أحنا الأثنين أهملنا وزن الماء فوق الخرسانه مع انه مثبت الخرسانه العاديه ..................
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولكنى لقيت ردك واضح وحاسم مهندس رزق والذى أظن أنى لم انتبه له إلا الآن وكمان رد م. المصرى مع اننى مررت وشاركت بموضوع رقم 6 
وكنت ناوى اتكلم فى موضوع فرق الضغوط على القاعده مثل فكرة تصميم الصومعه الشهيره والتى يمكن حدوث التعويم بها لأنها لا تحمل الماء بداخل الصومعه 
ولكن سبقتونى ايها الأساتذه جزاكم الله خيرا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس سالدان انتباهه واهتمامه
بخصوص حالة التعويم (الطفو) float تحصل عندما يكون لدينا قاعدة على شكل (لبشة=حصيرة=raft=Mat ) وجدران محيطية ومياه جوفية منسوبه منسوبه اعلى من منسوب القاعدة ( قوة الدفع للاعلى اكبر من الاوزان للمنشأ) ومثال على ذلك
1- خزانات المياه (الحالة الحرجة عندما تكون فارغة).
2- الابنية التي تحوي طوابق قبو (تسوية) basement floors
3- الصوامع ( الحبوب - الاسمنت ) الحالة الحرجة عندما تكون فارغة.
4-الهويس .
5- احواض التهدئة بالسدود Stilling Basen ( التثبيت يكون عن طريق مرابط بالارض على عمق كبير Anchor ).
6- محطات التنقية التي تكون مطمومة بالكامل ( الحالة الحرجة عندما تكون فارغة).

ملاحظة المشاركة السادسة لا زال النقاش بها مفتوحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجدان (20 أبريل 2008)

الف ميت مليون شكر يا هندسه 
وشكرا للمتابعات والمناقشات والأستفادات القويه 
ويارب كده علطول أيه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس سالدان اهتمامة ومتابعته 
واذكر الاخوة المهندسين وطلاب السنوات الاخيرة في كلية الهندسة المدنية بالمشاركة في الحلقة السادسة وهي 
1- ما هي المخططات الهندسية الازمة لتصميم بلاطة السطح Roof Slab ؟

2- ما هي الحمولات التي يجب (تعداد فقط) اخذها بعين الاعتبار عند تصميم بلاطة السطح Roof Slab ؟

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ماجدان (22 أبريل 2008)

1 - * رسومات معمارى الأخير 
* محاور الأعمده 
* رسومات تفصيليه ( تفصيلة شخشيخة السلم - تفصيلة غرف الأسانسير والخزانات ........ إلخ )

2 - * أما الأحمال فهى احمال السقف بطريقة التغطيه المتفق عاليها والمعتمده فى الكود 
* أحمال الغرف الإضافيه ( غرف الأسانسير - الخزانات ) أحمال الخزانات نفسها وطرق تحميلها 
* أحمال كل التفاصيل المتفق تواجدها فى نوعية المبنى 
* طبعا حمل حي تبع الكود المعتمد حسب نوع المنشأ 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 أبريل 2008)

طبعا ياهندسه لوحات الكهربيه والصحيه
وكمان لوحات التهويه والتكيف واللوحات الميكانيكيه للأسانسيرات ( المصاعد ) إن وجدت 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 أبريل 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 6*

السلام عليكم
في البدارية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر كل من ساهم في هذه المشاركة وكذلك المتابعين لهذا الباب من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية وقد كانت هذه المشاركة تبحث في موضوع تحديد الاحمال على الاسطح والمخططات اللازمة لها وحقيقة من السهولة التي عليها تبدو فيها المشاركة الان عدد المشاركات كان = 4 وعدد المشاهدين بحدود 370 ؟؟؟.
والان اعود لموضوع المشاركة 
هناك مبنى مؤلف من ستة طوابق وكل طابق يحتوي على اربعة شقق والمطلوب ما يلي :-

1- ما هي المخططات الهندسية الازمة لتصميم بلاطة السطح Roof Slab ؟
- المخططات المعمارية 

مسقط السطح Roof Plan (لبيان موقع فتحات الخدمات -المناور = Shaft
المقاطع العمارية (توضح ارتفاع التصوينة- تفاصيل العزل- احواض الزاعة اذا كانت موجوده ).
التفاصيل المعمارية.
- المخططات الانشائية

بلاطة الطابق قبل الاخير (لبيان ابعاد الاعمدة )
- المخططات الميكانية
وهي برأيي اهم المخططات لتحديد الحمولات حيث ان الاحمال الناتجة من الاعمال الميكانيكية اكبر وفي بعض الحلات اكبر بكثير من مجموع الاحمال (الميتة والحية Dead & Live Load ) .

مخطط السطح لخزانات المياه ومواقعها ( وهنا تختلف اوزان الخزانات حسب حجمها فمنها يعطى 1 طن/م2 او 1.5طن/م2 (حسب الصورة الاولى المرفقة ) او 2 طن/ م2 .
مخطط موقع الشلرات Chillers التكييف المركزي (اذا كان هناك تكييف مركزي) وهي تحتاج بالاضافة لوزنها قاعدة خرسانية سماكتها 30 سم بالاضافة لتفصيلة خاصة بالعزل للصوت.
ومن خلال المخططات السابقة يمكن البدء بحديد الاحمال 
2- ما هي الحمولات التي يجب (تعداد فقط) اخذها بعين الاعتبار عند تصميم بلاطة السطح Roof Slab ؟
1- الوزن الذتي للبلاطة(Dead Load( own weight (بلاطة مصمتة او هوردي او فطرية Solid slab ,Ribbed Slab,Flat Salb 
2-وزن اعمال العزل للسطح (حسب التفاصيل المعمارية وجدول الكميات).
3- الوزن الحيLive Load او وزن الثلج Snow load ( في المناطق التي يسقط فيها الثلوج ويؤخذ سماكة الثلج حسب الارتفاع عن سطح البحر )ايهما اكبر 
3- وزن التصوينة للسطح .ووزن التربه الزراعية اذا وجدت.

**** 4 - اوزان الاعمال الميكانيكية 

وزن خزانات الماء ( حسب ما تم توضيحة سابقا بخصوص الحمل فلو فرضنا ان كل شقة سيكون لها 4م3 ماء وعلية يكون الحمل من وزن الخزانات = 4*24=96 طن )وتوزيعها ( وهي عادة حول منطقة فتحة الخدمات ) _لذلك يجب ان يكون هناك تصميم خاص للبلاطة والجسور في هذة المنطقة ويجب ان تكون تسليحها اكبر من البلاطات التي تحتها وخصوصا في الابنية السكنية_ .
وزن وحدات التبريد Chillersوتحديد موقعها (لانها ذات وزن عالي ) وتحتاج الي قاعدة مسلحة مفصوله ومعزوله عن بلاطة السطح.
وفي النهاية اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت ما هو المطلوب في تصميم الاسطح ومن خلال خبرتي العملية لاحظت كثيرا عدم الانتباه للاحمال الميكانيكية لانها عادة في التصميم تأتي في مرحلة متأخرة او لا يتم التنسيق بين الاقسام الهندسية وخصوصا ان الاحمال الميكانيكية لا تؤثر فقط على تصميم بلاطة السطح وانما تؤثر على كامل الحمولات للمنشأ الخرساني ( الاعمدة والاساسات).

_مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق_

_والى القاء في المشاركة رقم 7_

_م. رزق حجاوي_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس رزق اشكرك علي موضوعك القيم ومشاركاتك الممتعه كما اشكر المهندس سالدان والمهندس حسان وجميع الاخوة الافاضل المشاركين في الموضوع .
بالنسبه للمشاركه رقم 6 وبخصوص المخططات المطوبه لتصميم بلاطة السطح اتفق معك فيما اوردته حيث ان المخططات الميكانيكيه مهمه جدا في تصميم تلك البلاطه واحب ان اضيف انه لا حاجه الي بلاطة الطابق قبل الاخير (لبيان ابعاد الاعمدة ) حيث انه من المفروض التنسيق بداية مع مهندسي الاعمال الميكانيكيه والكهربائيه لتحديد اماكن تلك الخزانات ووحدات التبريد وليس من الضروري وضعها بجوار الفتحات حيث انه من الممكن وضعها فوق الاعمده قدر الامكان لتجنب تحميل البلاطه بتلك الاحمال العاليه لكي نحصل علي بلاطه مصممه اقتصاديا قدر الامكان ( حيث ان الحمل في النهايه لابدوان ينتقل الي الاعمده فما الداعي لوضعه علي البلاطه )ثم من المفروض اننا نبدء التصميم للمبني من الاعلي الي الاسفل اي اننا من احمال تلك البلاطه علي الاعمده نحصل علي رد الفعل الناتج من العمود ونضيفه الي رد الفعل من باقي اليلاطات في الادوار المختلفه حتي نصل الي الحمل الكلي علي العمود وبعد ذلك يتم تصميم العمود ومن ثم الحصول علي ابعاد الاعمده يعني المقصود ان نبدء بالبلاطه الاخيرة ثم التي تليها لاسفل وهكذا حتي نصل الي الدور الاول ( المتصل بالاساسات ) وهنا نبدء تصميم الاعمده وبعد الاعمده نبدء في تصميم الاساسات اما البلاطات فمن الممكن تصميمها كوحده مستقله بمجردمعرفة احمالها في اي مرحله سواء قبل او بعد الاساسات المهم هو الحصول علي ردود الافعال والاحمال المؤثرة علي كل عنصر قبل تصميمه 
واكرر شكري العميق لجميع الساده المهندسين وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أبريل 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس رزق اشكرك علي موضوعك القيم ومشاركاتك الممتعه كما اشكر المهندس سالدان والمهندس حسان وجميع الاخوة الافاضل المشاركين في الموضوع .
> بالنسبه للمشاركه رقم 6 وبخصوص المخططات المطوبه لتصميم بلاطة السطح اتفق معك فيما اوردته حيث ان المخططات الميكانيكيه مهمه جدا في تصميم تلك البلاطه واحب ان اضيف انه لا حاجه الي بلاطة الطابق قبل الاخير (لبيان ابعاد الاعمدة ) حيث انه من المفروض التنسيق بداية مع مهندسي الاعمال الميكانيكيه والكهربائيه لتحديد اماكن تلك الخزانات ووحدات التبريد وليس من الضروري وضعها بجوار الفتحات حيث انه من الممكن وضعها فوق الاعمده قدر الامكان لتجنب تحميل البلاطه بتلك الاحمال العاليه لكي نحصل علي بلاطه مصممه اقتصاديا قدر الامكان ( حيث ان الحمل في النهايه لابدوان ينتقل الي الاعمده فما الداعي لوضعه علي البلاطه )ثم من المفروض اننا نبدء التصميم للمبني من الاعلي الي الاسفل اي اننا من احمال تلك البلاطه علي الاعمده نحصل علي رد الفعل الناتج من العمود ونضيفه الي رد الفعل من باقي اليلاطات في الادوار المختلفه حتي نصل الي الحمل الكلي علي العمود وبعد ذلك يتم تصميم العمود ومن ثم الحصول علي ابعاد الاعمده يعني المقصود ان نبدء بالبلاطه الاخيرة ثم التي تليها لاسفل وهكذا حتي نصل الي الدور الاول ( المتصل بالاساسات ) وهنا نبدء تصميم الاعمده وبعد الاعمده نبدء في تصميم الاساسات اما البلاطات فمن الممكن تصميمها كوحده مستقله بمجردمعرفة احمالها في اي مرحله سواء قبل او بعد الاساسات المهم هو الحصول علي ردود الافعال والاحمال المؤثرة علي كل عنصر قبل تصميمه
> واكرر شكري العميق لجميع الساده المهندسين وجزاكم الله خير


 
صحيح 100 %


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (23 أبريل 2008)

نحتاج فقط الى حساب الاحمال الميتة والحيةوالمخططات المعمارية للطابق الذي اسفل منه اما الخزانات والتبريد المركزي فيمكن تغادي اوزانها على بلاطة السقف


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندسين المشاركة واتفق معهم بخصوص بعض ما طرحوة واختلف معهم فيما يلي
1- بخصوص توزيع الخزانات لا يمكن توزيعها على كامل السطح ومن غير المنطقي ان ابحث على كل عمود واضع فوقة خزان ورغم ذلك فان هذا الحمل سيعود بالتحميل جزئيا على البلاطة والجسور الحاملة وكذلك توقع ان يقوم السكان بوضع خزانات جديدة فوق السطح وهذا ما يحدث فعليا في البلاد التي تعاني من شح المياه (مرة واحد بالاسبوع او الاسبوعين) وقد افرقت صورة بالمشاركة السابقة توضح تكدس الخزانات في منطقة واحدة .
2 اما بخصوص المشاركة من المهندس فاضل اقترح عليك اعادة دراسة الاحمال وعدم اهمال حمل خزانات المياه ووحدات تبريد _فوزن الخزانات للماء اقلها يعطى 1 طن / م2 وهذا الحمل اكبر بكثير من الحمل الحي 0.2 طن/م2 في الابنية السكنية والابنية العامة وهذا باقصى الحالات فكيف بالله عليك يمكن اهمال 1طن/م2 واخذ الحمل الحي مع العلم بان هناك انواع خزانات جديد اسطوانية الشكل من البلاستيك تعطي 2 طن /م2 وهذا الحمل اضعاف الحمل الحي_ _والميت_ اما بخصوص وحدات التربد فوزنها اكبر من وزان الماء ويعتمد على قدرتها ولا يمكن اهمالة( وكذلك هناك قاعدة خرسانية سماكتها لا تقل عن 30 سم اي 0.75 طن/م2 فيكيف يمكن اهمالة)؟؟!!!!..
واكرر هنا مرة اخرى ان كمية الحديد في بلاطة السطح اكبر منها للطوابق السكنية( هذا للتدقيق السريع على صحة مخطط البلاطات في الابنيةالتي عليها خزانات مياه ) واذا لم يؤخد احمال الخزانات ووحدات التبريد فان ذلك خطأ تصميمي كبير حيث لو اعيد التصميم على هذه الاحمال قتكون البلاطة قد فقدت معظم عوامل الامان في التصميم وتراكم الاخطاء في تحديد الاحمال يؤدي الي انهيار شبة مؤكد ( لا سمح الله ولو بعد فترة).
واذكر هنا انني تابعت حالة انهيار فندق على ما اظن في الصين او كوريا كان السبب في ذلك كما تم توضيحة ان المصمم اهمل الوزن الحي على اعتبار انه قليل ؟؟!!!.
لذلك من وجهة نظري يجب ان يعمل المهندس حديث التخرج فعليا ( وليس تسجيل بمكتب كما يحدث وللاسف في بعض الدول) تحت اشراف مهندس (رئيس اختصاص) لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات بعدها يعمل فحص اختصاص للتصميم حتى يتم اعتمادة رسميا وهذا مثل بقية المهن( الطب ،الصيدلة، المحاماة.....)اما ما يتم من فوضى التصميم والافتاء في الهندسة المدنية فهذا غير معقول ولا يقبله منطق .
راجيا من اكبر عدد ممكن المساهمة وطرح افكارة لان ذلك يرفع من مستونا العلمي جميعا وتصحيح الاخطاء والتي نعتقد انها_ صحيحة._

_مع تحياتي للجميع_
_م. رزق حجاوي_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس رزق
انا ذكرت في موضوع توزيع الخزانات عند الاعمده ان يكون ذلك قدر الامكان وطبعا سيؤثر جزئيا علي البلاطه والكمرات وده ها يكون احسن من اني اخد هذة الاحمال في منتصف البلاطه مما يؤدي الي زيادة قطاع وتسليح البلاطه والكمرات الحامله لها وبعد ذلك الاعمده 
الفكرة اخي الفاضل ان تتم الدراسه مع التنسيق بين المهندسين في جميع التخصصات بمعني ان كل مهندس يضع اقتراح لاماكن هذة الخزانات والوحدات وتتم المناقشات للحصول علي افضل مكان اقتصاديا ولا يؤثر علي الناحية الفنيه لكل تخصص وعلي الناحية الجماليه للمعماري 
هو طبعا من سرعة الشغل والاستعجال تجد ان كل مهندس شغال مع نفسه نظرا لضيق الوقت وده بيؤدي الي تكلفه اكبر للمنشأ وممكن يؤدي الي مشاكل في التنفيذ 
وشكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ماجدان (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ... مهندسينا الكرام 
أوافق على ماهو اعلاه 
ولى ملاحظه يمكن الأستغناء عن اللوحه الإنشائيه للدور الأخير مقابل لوحة محاور الأعمده على ان تشتمل اللوحه ( أكيد ) على جدول قطاعات الأعمده وحديد التسليح وذلك فى مرحلة التنفيذ حتى نستطيع تحطيط حطات الأعمده إذا لم تكن الأعمده صبت بعد لسقف الأخير وتحيد أماكن رقابى الأعمده مع سقف الأخير ومعرفة قطاعات العمود بعد تقليل القطاع وعلى أى المحاور يتم التقليل وهكذا وطبعا فى الغالب يكون التقليل فى الطول وليس العرض ليصل بنا العرض ل 25 سم أو 20 سم احيانا 
وأنوه أن 
* العمود 20x20 سم وبه أربع اسياخ فاى 12 مم (4 لينيه ) فى الألزون ( أركان الكانه الأربعه ) يمكن أن يتحمل حتى 46 طن تقريبا 
* العمود 30x30 سم وبه أربع اسياخ فاى 12 مم ( 4 لينيه ) فى الألزون يمكن أن يتحمل حتى 89 طن تقريبا 
والتقريب ناتج من أختلاف أستخدام الخاصيه المميزه للخرسانه من بين المصممين Fcu والحديد من 3600 إلى 4000
وذلك تبعا لمعادلات تصميم الأعمده القصيره للكود المصرى 

يعنى الموضوع سيف إنشاء الله وميخوفش بس طبعا لا يعفى من التصميم 
بس أنا عايز أقول ان ساعتها بيبقى تصميم كتشيك بدون أهمال الأوزان طبعا ...( مش عارف أوصلكم فكرى أزاى )
هيا حس هندسى .... أرجو أن يكون المهندسين فهموا أنا أقصد ايه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
عناية المهندس سالدان يرجى توضيح مشاركتك فأنا لم افهم منها شيئا ومعذرة على ذلك

مع التحية


----------



## ماجدان (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس رزق ................. تحيه طيبه 
آسف إذا كنت أستخدمت أسلوب أو كلمات غير مفهومه وأوضح 
أعتقد اننا لا نحتاج للرسومات الإنشائيه للطابق قبل الأخير وإنما نحتاج للوحة محاور الأعمده والمبين بها جدول قطاعات الأعمده والتسليح لكل دور وتفصيلة الكانات المستخدمه لتحديد قطاعات الأعمده 
أما بالنسبه لموضوع أحمال الخزانات والتكيفات ....... إلخ فإن 
* العمود 20x20 سم وبه أربع اسياخ فاى 12 مم (4 لينيه ) فى الألزون ( أركان الكانه الأربعه ) يمكن أن يتحمل حتى 46 طن تقريبا 
* العمود 30x30 سم وبه أربع اسياخ فاى 12 مم ( 4 لينيه ) فى الألزون يمكن أن يتحمل حتى 89 طن تقريبا 
والتقريب ناتج من أختلاف أستخدام الخاصيه المميزه للخرسانه بين المصممين Fcu والحديد من 3600 إلى 4000
وذلك تبعا لمعادلات تصميم الأعمده القصيره للكود المصرى 
فلو قارنا بين ما يتحمله عمود قطاعه (20x20 سم ) وعمود المبنى موضع النقاش والذى قد يصل قطاعه إلى ( 30x50 ) على سبيل المثال فأننا نجد أن الموضوع سيف فى الأعمده بالنسبه لأحمال ( الخزانات والتكيفات ..... ) إلى آخره وان اعمدة المبنى تتحمل ولا يسعنا إلا تصميم البلاطه ولكن هذا لا يمنعنا بتاتا من أخذ كل الأحمال عند التصميم وأعتقد ان هذا ما يقصده الأخ المهندس فاضل 
يعنى موضوع أحمال الخزانات ميخوفش 
ده كان قصدى والله اعلى وأعلم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (23 أبريل 2008)

يعنى زى ما بيقول م.محى لو قدرنا نضع الأحمال على الأعمده قدر الإمكان لكان افضل بكثير حيث موضح درجة مقاومة العمود لما يستطيع أن يتحمله من Pu أعلاه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر جميعا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس سالدان 
المفروض ان انا ها احدد الاعمده بعد ما احصل علي الاحمال الناتجه من توزيع تلك الوحدات يعني مش محتاج للاحمال القصوي للاعمده طبعا ده في حاله ان المشروع في مرحلة التصميم .. اما اذا كان المشروع قائم بالفعل ومطلوب اضافة تلك الوحدات له كاحمال اضافيه في تلك الحاله يجب اختيار اماكنها ومعرفة الاحمال الناتجه علي الاعمده ومقارنتها بالحمل الاقصي للعمود وطبعا يجب الا تتعدي جميع الاحمال علي العمود بما فيها احمال ميته وحيه .............. الخ الحمل الاقصي للعمود 
وشكرا اخي الفاضل وجزا الله القائمين علي هذا المنتدي كل خير


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
مع احترامي الشديد لاراء الزملاء اود المداخلة بناء على واقع تنفيذي اعايشه ( وارجح هنا راي المهندس رزق ) .
الاوزان من وحدات التكييف من الصعب اخذها بعين الاعتبار اثناء التصميم وذلك لاعتبارات الاعتماد لنوعية التكييف والتي تخضع لقيمة هذا البند وراي المالك والاستشاري والذي قد يتغير من وقت لاخر اثناء التنفيذ ( وهذا من ناتج خبرة لعدد كبير من البنايات التي نفذتها ) وبالتالي فان اوزان هذه الوحدات تختلف من شركة لاخرى وبالذات في التكييف ( ducting split units) والتي قد تتجاوز عدد الوحدات الخارجية(compressor) فيها 100 وحدة اكثر او اقل حسب عدد الشقق ,وبالتالي تغطية اكثر من 50% من مساحة السطح ... اي حمل اضافي على السقف الاخير بلا شك 
وعليه ايضا" يفضل ان تصمم الاسقف لتكون اما هوردي ( على المهندس الاستشاري هنا ان يراعي وضع قواعد وحدات التكييف بالشكل الذي يناسب اتجاه الاعصاب ) او ان تكون البلاطة flat slab .
اما خزانات الماء ففي الكثير من المشاريع ( البنايات وليست المنازل وذلك لصحة رأي المهندس رزق ) يتم بالفعل تحديد اماكن الخزانات ورفع عدد من الاعمدة مسافة 60 سم تقريبا" وربطها بجسور بشكل يتناسب مع ابعاد الخزان والذي تقدر مسبقا" حسب عدد الشقق . 
ومع ذلك ففي حالات اخرى نضطر الى تعديل في توزيع اماكن الخزان لظروف موقعية ووضعه على قواعد خرسانية مباشرة على السطح ... اي حمل اضافي .
اما قاعدة المصاعد فلها خصوصية وذلك لان لها غرفة منفصلة وداخل هذه الغرفة هنالك تفصيلة لقواعد المكن والتي تاتي بمنسوب اعلى من السطح العادي وبشكل منفصل يدرس مسبقا" اثناء التصميم.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أبريل 2008)

اخي الفاضل المهندس محمد زايد 
معني كلامك ان اماكن تلك الوحدات غير معروف وكذلك عددها وفي هذة الحاله يجب ان يكون السقف مصمم كله علي انه يتحمل احمال تلك الوحدات في جميع اماكنه ودي تكلفه عاليه جدا . وانت تعلم معني اني اصمم بلاطه علي انها متحمله احمال تعادل 1.5 طن لكل متر مسطح بكامل المسطح فذلك سيؤدي الي زيادة في تكلفه البلاطه والكمرات والاعمده 
وحضرتك تعلم ان عدد الشقق معروف مسبقا اثناء تصميم المبني وكمية المياه المطلوبه للمبني ككل معروفه وكذلك وحدات التكييف الخ 
وايه المانع ان الموضوع يتم دراسته مسبقا من جميع الزوايا لتوفير في التكلفه وبعدين ليه يتم تغيير مكان الخزان في حين اني ممكن اثبت مكانه ويتم التعديل في اطوال المواسير واتجاهاتها ونفس الكلام لوحدات التكييف 
وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
م. محى 
نعم أفهم ماذا تقصد ولكنى أتكلم عموما وأنا مع رايك فى المشاركه الأخيره 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس سالدان


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز م. محي :
وحدات التكييف وكما اسلفت الذكر فهي تخضع للنوع وبالتالي الشركة الموردة ( Train , york,carrier,LG...)
والتي تحدد اثناء التنفيذ , اما 1.5 طن فهي مبالغ فيها لان الوحدات الخارجية معدل وزنها لا يتجاوز 250 kg ويبقى وزن القاعدة والتي تخضع لمقاس الوحدة . 
ولكن تعقيبك على الموضوع خصوص زيادة الكلفة : هل هنالك حل لوحدات التكييف والتي كما تم ذكره سابقا" تغطي اكثر من 50% من مساحة السقف ؟؟ وفي المشاريع التي اتكلم عنها فرق الكلفة الناتج من اوزان هذه الوحدات لن يشكل الفارق الذي تتوقع فدراسة الجدوى الخاصة بهكذا مشاريع تدرس بشكل جيد بحيث لن تكون اهمية لمثل هذه الزيادة الضرورية .
اما خزان الماء فكما تم ذكره في المشاركة السابقة , في اغلب الحالات يتم تحديد المكان ورفع الاعمدة وعمل جسور ولكن اقول انه في بعض الحالات القليلة التي نضطر فيها الى تعديل مكان الخزان ( بطلب من الدفاع المدني او عند تعارضها مع متطلب آخر طارئ )


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس محمد
انا ما قلتش ان وحدات التكييف وزنها 1.5 طن انا اقصد بكده وزن خزان المياه لان في خزانات ارتفاع المياه بها 1.5 متر وده بيتحدد حسب كمية المياه كلها للمبني ومقاسات الخزانات اللي بيقترحها مهندس اعمال اليكترو ميكانيك والمفروض ان الرسومات الكهربيه والميكانيكيه تكون معتمده من الدفاع المدني قبل الشغل ومن حيث تعارضها مع متطلبات اخري ده معناه ان الدراسه كان فيها قصور ولم تراعي جميع المتطلبات في اثناء الدراسه وده طبعا خطأ
في النهايه كل ما اقصده اخي الفاضل هو عدم الاستعجال في الدراسه ومراعاة التنسيق بين جميع التخصصات اثناء التصميم مع الحصول علي موافقه الجهات الحكوميه والهيئات التي لها متطلبات خاصه زي الدفاع المدني وهيئة الكهرباء .... الخ لان تعديل او تغيير الرسومات اهون بكتيير من تعديل في الموقع من ناحية السلامه الانشائيه والتكلفه وتنفيذ المتطلبالت المعماريه 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز محي :
قد اوافقك الرأي بخصوص خزان الماء وضروة تحديد مكانه مسبقا" واخذ الحمولة بعين الاعتبار .
اما التكييف فلابد من زيادة حمولته على السطح بالكامل لاسباب التي ذكرت سابقا" 
وشكرا" على التواصل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع المشاركة بخصوص وحدات التبريد التي لها ويؤثر بشكل حقيقي على تصميم البلاطات والجسور هي التي تسمى chillers (وتسمى وحدات التبريد ) وهي تستخدم في التكييف المركزي فهدة الوحدات عادة تكون كبيره حسب قدرة التبريد فمثلا 2000طن تبريد تكون ابعاد جهاز الشلر (2.5* 6.5 م) الوزن بحدود 12 طن وتحتاح الى قاعدة مسلحة 3*7*0.35 م وعلية يكون الوزن الناتج من وحدة التبريد (12/2.5*7+0.35*2.5=1.5 طن/م2 )لذلك يتم تحديد موقع الشلر بالتنسيق مع المخططات الميكانيكية .
اما الوحدات التي تعمل على الغاز split unite فهذه عادة قليلة الوزن ولا يتعدى وزنها 20-40 كغم وتثبت عادة على قاعدة معدنية على الجدار او السطح.

_مع تحياتي للجميع_

_م. رزق حجاوي_


----------



## ماجدان (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام على الجميع 
أرى اننا والحمد لله جميعا متفقين من الناحيه الجوهريه للموضوع بان جميع الأحمال المذكوره أعلاه سوف تكون واقع الدراسه والبحث والتصميمم 
ولكن نختلف أختلاف طفيف لأحمال التهويه والتكيفات إن كانت قبل التصميم ام بعد التصميم وقبل التنفيذ وفى الحالتين يمكننا التعامل بالطبع 
ولكن لى مداخله يعنى نقدر نقول ان الاحمال دى فى الغالب تكون فى البنايات الأكثر من 12-18 متر يعنى من 6 أدوار متكرر تقريبا ويمكن فى الأبراج العاليه الأكثر من ذلك يعنى بيبقى التصميم فيها دقيق شويه ويراعى فيها الأحمال والرسومات والدراسات جيدا فى التصميم زى مثلا ناطحات السحاب والأبراج العاليه والفنادق الكبيره والمولات بيتم التصميم وأخراج لوحات معماريه وإنشائيه على اعلى مستوى ولا ينتظر بها شىء لمرحلة التنفيذ إلا ما هو بسيط من رأى المهندس المنفذ لطريقة أخراج اللوحات لأرض الموقع وذلك بالرجوع للإستشارى والمصمم 
شكرا للجميع على المناقشه الفعاله والمجديه 
حياك الله م. محمد زياد وم. محى والجميع 
والسلام عليكم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لجميع المهندسين على هذه المشاركات وكذلك كافتة المهندسين المتابعين لهذه السلسلة من مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ويسعدني اي مشاركة في هذا الباب لمنقشتها من الناحية العلمية والهندسية
والى اللقاء في المشاركة السابعة
مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أبريل 2008)

السيد الفاضل مهندس رزق 
احنا كمان شغوفين جدا وفي انتظار المشاركه السابعه .............. وربنا يوفقك ويزيدك علم وخبرة
وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (25 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
م. محى كيف الحال 
اعتقد أن م. رزق مستنى من أحد الأعضاء وضع المشكله وإن كان ذلك فلما لا تبدأنا بمشكله ولا أنت ياهندسه معندكش مشاكل وكلو تمام ..........................
وعندى فكره قد عرض احد الأعضاء صور لكبرى منهار بكوريا كما قال وقد شاركنا فيه جميعا لما لا ننقل الموضوع إلى هنا ونناقش الموضوع من جديد بإستفاضه أكثر فالموضوع مهم جدا " أنهيار فى مشروع قومى " 
ما رايكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وتحياتى للجميع والله وحشتنا مناقشاتكم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 أبريل 2008)

*المشاركة رقم*

السلام عليكم جميعا
اشكر للمهندس محي والمهندس سالدان (احمد جليدان) ومثل ما قال المثل "كرمال عين تكرم مرج عيون" فلاجل عيون المهندس احمد الذي اكن له كل احترام وتقدير اسرع في المشاركة السابعة ولكن انوه هناااااااااااااااا انه هذا الباب " مشاكل وحلول هندسية" هي مشاكل حدثت معي كلها وانما من خلال الدراسة والمتابعه وبعضها من مهندسين طلبوا الحل منى لذلك اضع معرفتي في هذا المجال لتعم الفائدة واصحح ما اعتقد انه صحيح .
في احد المشاريع تم تصميم منشأ معدني فراغي Steel Space Structrure وقد تم اخذ الحمولات للتكيف المركزي في الحسابات التصميمية( وزن دكت الهواء Ductووحدات دفع الهواء Air Handing Unite وكذلك مواسير الماء المعذية للوحدات) وبعد ان قامت الشركة المنفذة للاعمال المعدنية وتسليمها مبدئيا بدأت اعمال تركيب الاعمال الميكانيكية (الدكت وحدات دفع الهواءوانابيب الماء) وقد قام الماول لاعمال التكييف ولسهولة العمل والتركيب بتحميل كافة لوزام التكييف على المنشأ المعدني في عناصر المنشأ Fixing point on members والتي كانت عبارة عن مواسير 1.25 انش وبعدما اكمل التركيب حصل انهيار كامل في المنشأ المعدني ؟ فلماذا حدث ذلك ومن المسؤول (المسئول) عن ذلك ؟؟؟

ونلتقي ان شاء الاسبوع القادم باذنه تعالى

_مع تحياتي للجميع_

_المهندس رزق حجاوي_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أبريل 2008)

السيد الفاضل مهندس رزق اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي جهدك المثمر والمفيد وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
واشكر السيد المهندس احمد سالدان اما بالنسبه للمشاكل يا باشمهندس احمد انا طبعا عندي مشاكل ولكن لا ترتقي لمستوي المشاركات في هذا الباب الممتع ولكن لا يهم من صاحب المشكله او المشاركه ولكن المهم ان نجد ماده او موضوع لتبادل المعلومات واثراء المناقشه العلميه 
وبالنسبهللمشاركة السابعه فانا شايف انها بتؤكد ما توصلنا اليه في المشاركه السادسه وهو ان العنصر لابد وان يكون مصمم لتحمل الاحمال التي سيتعرض لها في الطبيعه طبقا للنظام الانشائي الذي تم اختياره والتصميم علي اساسه 
حيث ان المنشا واضح انه جمالون ( truss ) وكلنا يعلم ان هذا النظام يتكون من عناصر ذات تحمل لقوي محوريه فقط سواء ضغط او شد يعني لا يتحمل اي عزوم لي او انحناء ( كل عنصر علي حده ) فعندما تم تغيير وضع واماكن الاحمال حدثت المشكله وهي ان العنصر تعرض لقوي انحناء ( عزوم ) وبالتالي تم نقل تلك العزوم الي الوصلات وهي غير مصممه لتحمل ذلك . وطبعا لابد وان ينهار النظام الانشائي كله لان بالبلدي كده الحسابات في وادي والتنفيذ في وادي اخر 
وطبعا دي مسئولية التنفيذ لان المفروض ان مكان الدكت وخلافه يكون متحدد من مهندس التكييف المصمم وتم ابلاغ مهندس التصميم الانشائي بتلك الاماكن اثناء التصميم لاخذ الاحمال الناتجه عنه في الاعتبار 
وأعتذر ان كنت اطلت عليكم وشكرا للجميع ​


----------



## hany fraag (27 أبريل 2008)

*axial load only*

فى البدايه اود ان اتوجه بالتحيه والشكر للمهندس رزق حجازى على هذه الفكره الرائعه ورأى هو......لو المهندس رزق حجازى يقصد ان المقاول قام بتحميل احمال وحدات التكييف مباشرة على اعضاء الجمالون فأنا مع المهندس محى فى رأيه حيث ان الاعضاء الجمالونيه تتحمل احمال فى مستوى الاعضاء فقط واى حمل فى غير مستواها يتسبب فى تولد عزوم والطالب فى اولى مدنى يعرف ان الجمالون لايتحمل عزوم بل قوى محوريه axial load only فلا ادرى كيف اخطاء المقاول هذا الخطاء القاتل والمسؤليه يتحملها المهندس المنفذ والمهندس المشرف .

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ماجدان (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 

والله لا أجد كلمه واحده تعبر عن مدى الشكر والإمتنان للكلمات الرقيقه التى اخجلنى بها الأستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوى 
واشكر للمهندس محى حسن المتابعه 
وبالنسبه للمشاركه السابعه 
لا اتخيل حقيقة العمل بالموقع 
هل المقاول غير اماكن التكيفات وتم تثبيتها على ذلك ام واعتقد ان هذا الذى حدث حمل الأحمال مؤقتا على الميمبرس لرفعها لتركب بأماكنها 
لو أمكن صوره للمنشأ طبعا قبل الأنهيار طبعا هههههههههههههههه او حتى تحديد الأماكن التصميميه لتثبيت الحمولات والمكان الخاطىء الذى وضعت به ؟؟
وأفاق المهندس محى وم. هانى إذا كان الحمل فوق link members فعلا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## hk-irq (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ..... تحية كبيرة للاستاذ حجاوي على هذا الموضوع الفريد والمفيد واتمنى ان يستمر بعطائه.... اشعر بالمتعة عند قراءة الموضوع ولكن للاسف لم ارد لحد الان وسارد على المشاركات عندما يتسنى لي هذا, بالنسبة للخزان في محطة التنقية قمت بتنفيذ خزان تهوية بقطر 60 م كان فوق سطح الارض لان الحدران كانت معدنية walls are galss lined steel plates fixed by bolts , glass lined is anew technique ,used as protection layer for the steel
الفواصل كانت بشكل قطري اذ تكونت )8(sectors وتمت عملية الصب طبعا مع دائرة كاملة في center وحتى السكتر قسمناه نصفين وتم الصب باستعمال ال truck mixer + chuts فقط وبعد 16 يوم وهو عدد المقاطع التي تم صبها صعدنا بال truck mixer فوق اول مقطع وصببنا الدائرة الوسطية,كان ممكن الاختصار باستعمال pump ولكن الامكانيات كانت محدودة>استعملنا waterstop strip في الفواصل مع mesh لحجز الخرسانة,,,,


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 مايو 2008)

فينك يا باشمهندس رزق وحشتنا......... نسال الله ان يكون سبب تاخرك عنا خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## مطلك سليمان (7 مايو 2008)

نأمل ان تكون استراحة محارب لااكثر ---عسى ان يكون المانع خيرا --يا استاذ رزق


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (8 مايو 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس 
وجزاك الله خيرا
:1:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعاااااااا 
اشكر للجميع المهندسين الذين سألوا عن احوالي وعلى متابعة هذا الباب
وابدي اسفي للانقطاع السابق وذلك بس الانشغال بالعمل الجديد حيث لا يتوفر الانترنت لدي مما منعني من المشاركة المستمرة وان شاء الله تحل هذه المشكله واعود لهذا البيت الذي اجد فيه الاخوة والاخوات اللذين اشتفت اليهم جميعا


----------



## مطلك سليمان (8 مايو 2008)

حياك الله وحمدا له على سلامتك --وعودا محمودا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مايو 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 7*

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس محي على هذه المشاركة والتي كانت تحليل سبب انهيار منشأ فراغي Space Frame تحت تأتير الاحمال الميكانيكيةHVC والتي تم التحميل عليها في منطقة Member (العناصر الرابطة بين العقد Joint). بالرغم من أن المنشأ مصمم لهذه الحمال.
فالنسبة للمنشأت الفراغية او الجمالونات Space Frame or Truss من المهم جدااااااااااااااا ان يكون التحميل في منطقة العقد فقط Joint لان نظام التحليل الانشائي والتصميم يعتمد على ان العناصر في المنشأ Members تتعرض لاحمال محورية فقط ( شد او ضغط) Axial Loadf Tension or Compression وبالتالي عندما تم التحميل على العناصر member اصبح العنصر يتعرض عوزم انحناء وقص Moment & Shear مثل اي جسر ( جائز) Beam وكان الخطأ برأيي من الجهاز المشرف لان في العقود المتعددة والتي لا يوجد بها مقاول رئيسي ومقاولين فرعيين تتنقل المسؤوليه لجهاز الاشراف فمقاول الااعمال الامعندسية انها العمل وسلمه حسب الاصول ومقاول أعمال الميكانيك في العادة لا وليس لدية القدرية لمعرفة ان الخطأ في مكان التحميل يؤثر على سلامة المنشأ مع ان ذلكم لا يعفية من المسؤولية لاانه المسبب لها وتعود مثل هذه الاخطاء الى عدم تقديم مخططات تنفيذية تفصلية لاعمال الميكانيك وطرق التثبيت (التعليق) واخذ الموافقة عليها من القسم الانشائي لانه الاقدر على تحديد اماكن التحميل ومدى خطورتها .
وكذلك تعود المسؤولية ولو من الناحية الادبية لجهاز الاشراف بعدم مراقبة الاعمال والحس الهندسي بالتصميم الانشائي للمنشأت المعدنية واماكن التحميل في المنشأ الفر اغي والجمالونات.

والى اللقاء القريب ان شاء الله في مشاركة اخري
مع تكرار اسفي لهذا الانقطاع
وعتبي على المهندس سالدان لانه يعرف انني قد التحقت بعمل جديد

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
حمدا لله على السلامه أستاذى الفاضل 
والله العظيم لم أدخل السايت لفتره كبيره ....... والله كنت أسأل نفسى عنك سيدى 
ونعم والله كنت أنوى أن أحى حضرتك فى موضوع جديد أشكر الله فيه على وصولك سالما لأرض المملكه وتوليك العمل الجديد وأدعو الله أن يتمك بالصحه والسعاده والتوفيق الناجح دائما 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## مشاري (9 مايو 2008)

سوف استغل موضوع زميلى المهندس رزق 
لأعرض عليكم صورتين 
بصراحه لم تقابلنى فى حياتى المهنيه القصيره مشكله مثل هذه المشكله
عرض علينا ترميم وكتابة موصفات لترميم جامع ووقفت عند ميلان المناره حائراً
انظرو الى المناره كيف مايله وعندما شاهدت ارضيت المناره وجدت انه حصل للارضيه هبوط 
مالحل ؟
والطرق الحديته لاعادة المناره لوضعيتها 
بصراحه شى يخوف 
جلست اقلب الامر فى راسى كيف اجعل المناره تعاد الى المستوى الرأسى الصحيح بدون ازاله 


اليكم الصور(اضغط على الصور)


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2008)

نشكر الله علي عودتك لنا سالما اخي الفاضل المهندس رزق ونسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك في عملك الجديد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 مايو 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 8*

السلام عليكم جميعا
في البداية قبل ان ابدأ هذه المشاركة اكرر اسفي للتـاخر في هذه المشاركة وافدم جزيل الشكر للامتنان لكل من سأل عني ولكفاة المهندسين والمهندسات المتابعين لهذه السلسلة العملية في مجال الهندسة المدنية وهي " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية".
في هذه المشاركة الثامنه اطرح المشكلة التالية وهي كثيرا ما تحدث في المشاريع 
في احد المشاريع وبعد ان قام مهندسين التنفيذ بتسليم الاعمال حسب الاصول قرر التأكد من صحة معايرة الخلاطة المركزية للاوزان ( هناك طريقة سهله جدا وهي بعد ان تضع المواد في في بوكت التوزين - وعاء- تقف داخل الواعء ومن خلال معرفة وزنك المسبق يمكن ان تحدد ان الزيادة في قراءة الميزان صحيحة ام لا - وخصوصا اصحاب الوزن الثقيل 100 كغم فبكل سهول يتأكد) وجد ان ان القراءة للميزان غير صحيحة حيث اعطى ان الوزن يعادل نصف الوزن الحقيقي اي ان نسبة الخطأ 50% ولم يكن في الموقع فرقة صيانة في هذه الحالة ماذا يعمل ؟
- هل يؤجل العمل حتى يتم اصلاح الميزان ( يعمل على الزمبركات springوساعة عليها مقدار الوزن)؟؟
- هل يعمل معايرة للميزان بنفسة ؟
- هل يسكت على ذلك ويصب وكان الامر غير موجود؟
- هل يضاعف كمية الاسمنت ؟
ما يعمل في رأيكم

والى اللقاء في مشاركات قادمة 
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (13 مايو 2008)

يتم تأجيل العمل بالطبع حتى تتم الصيانه إذا سمح العمل بذلك 
وأعتقد ان لا يفعل المعايره بنفسه إذ أنها تحتاج لمتخصص ذو خبره على ما اعتقد 
وبالطبع لا يسكت على ذلك ولا يتم زيادة كمية الأسمنت 
وذلك حسب خبرتى المتواضعه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص الحلقة الثامنه من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسة بخصوص الخطأ في قراءة الميزان ؟
بعد التأكد من انا هناك خطأ في قراءة الميزان حيث يتم وضع اوزان معرفة الوزن سابقة وليكن في العادة في المشاريع اكياس الاسمنت حيث وزنها محدد ( 50 كغم / كيس = شكاره) حيث يتم وضع الاوزان التأكد منها من خلال عدد الاكياس والقراءة على ساعة الوزن حتى نصل الوزن الكلي للخلطة ( قدرة الخلاطة) واذا وجد خطأ كبير فهناك طريقة سهله يمكن عملها في المشاريع البعيدة والتي يوجد صعوبه في احضار قسم الصيانه وذلك كما يلي
1- يتم فك الغطاء الزجاجي عن ساعة القياس وكذلك عقرب المؤشر .
2 يتم وضع كرتونه بيضاء دائرية بنفس قطر الساعه وثبيتها فوق لوحة القارءة.
3- يتم تركيب عقرب المؤشر.
4 في البداية يكون وعاء المواد (البوكت) فارغ ومكان ما يشير مؤشر القاره يتم وضع اشارة على الكرتونه ورقم صفر.
5- وضع 2 كيس اسمنت الى 100 كغم يتحرك المؤشر ونضع اشارة على الكرتونه في موقع المشر ونكتب 100 كغم.
6 نكرر الخطوة 5 ويكون المشر على 200 كغم
وهكذا حتى نصل للوزن النهائي 
وللتاكد من صحة العمل بنقرغ الوعاء من اكياس الاسمنت ويجب ان يعود لنتفس القراءات


----------



## مطلك سليمان (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل الاحترام لرأي الاستاذ رزق --ولكن ما ذكرته لايفي بالغرض في كثير من الاحيان اذ ربما الخلل في الزمبركات 
وقد تعمل بشكل صحيح مرة او مرتين ولكن لايعول عليها اذ ربما بسبب تقادم الزمن وكثرة الاستعمال يجعل الاستطالة والعودة غير دقيقة واتفق تماما مع الاستاذ سالدان


----------



## ماجدان (15 مايو 2008)

متشكرين جدا أستاذ م. رزق 
معلومه جديده وقويه 
جزاك الله خيرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## Abo Fares (15 مايو 2008)

شكراً م. رزق، ولكنني أتفق مع م. مطلك سليمان... إذ أنه على مستوى الميزان المنزلي العادي فإنه وعندما يفقد النابض مرونته شيئاً ما فإن وزن الشخص الواقف يختلف بين مرة وأخرى...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 مايو 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 9 ( منشأ معدني)*

السلام عليكم
سأعود في هذه المشاركة الى المنشات المعدنية واخطاء التنفيذ والتصميم بها 
في احد المشاريع للالعاب السياحة كان هناك صالة مغطاء بمنشأ معدني بنظام space truss وطلب المالك ان تيم تركيب لعبة الارجوحه على شكل سفينة حيث كان ارتفاع العمود الحامل ( الساري) اعلى من السقف بحوالي 7 متر مما تطلب رفع السقف في هذه المنطقة للاعلى على شكل خيمة ( 8 باللغة العربية) ام بقية السقف فكان مستوي وتم الرفع عند الاعمدة وتم تصميم كامل السقف slab على حمل الثلج بسماكة (30سم) ولكن الذي حدث عندما سقط الثلج (سماكة قريبة من 30سم) انهار السقف بالكامل ؟
والان ما هي اسبتب الانهيار في رأيكم ؟؟
والى اللقاء بعد اسبوع
متمنيا من الجميع المشاركة في ذلك
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس رزق حجاوي / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه للمشكله المطروحه اعتقد ان سبب الانهيار هو تحمل الجزؤ المستوي من السقف لحمل ثلوج اكبرمن سمك 30 سم . حيث ان الجزؤ المائل لا يسمح باستقرار الثلوج عليه مما ادي الي انزلاق هذة الثلوج الي الجزؤ المستوي وبالتالي فقد تم تحميل الجزؤ المستوي باحمال قد تصل الي ضعف الاحمال المصمم عليها للثلوج وبالتالي لابد وان ينهار 
وشكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص المشاركة 9 
اشكر للمهندس محي مشاركته وكما افدت بشكل مختصر السبب كما دكرت فعند تصميم الاسطح على حموله نعتمد ان الحمل موزع بانتظام على كامل السطح ولكن ه>ه الحالة ليس صحيحة في حالة وجود هرم في الوسط فان دلك يؤدي الى تجميع الثلج بارتفاع اعلى من بقية السطح من جهة هبوط الثلج اما من الناحية المقابلة فلا يكون هناك ثلج وهنا تكون المشكله ان الحمل اكبر من التصميمي وكدلك غير متوازن حيث مناطق لا يوجد عليها والمشكله الثانية التي تحدث وتسبب الانهيار هي دوبان الثلج حيث يؤدي دلك الى انزلاق كتلة الثلج على الهرم مما يولد حركة افقة تؤدي الى حدوث قوة افقية على سطخ المنشأ المعدني مما يؤدي الى انهيار وقد حدث هجه الحادثة فعلا في احدى مواسم الثلوج.

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي 

والى اللقاء في مشاكة قادمه
انتظرووووووووووهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجدان (25 مايو 2008)

فعلا اختلاف توزيع الاحمال وعدم الدقه فى التحميل اثناء التصميم
فى أنتظار القادم 
شكرا مهندس رزق

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ابو العلياء (25 مايو 2008)

]بسم الله 
بالفعل ف المشكلة الاولى اعتقد ان الحل الامثل هو استخدام المواد الكيميائيةوليس الخرسانة لأن الواقع اثبت عدم امكانية التصاق الخرسانة ببعض واعطاء نفس قوة التماسك لانها بالفعل تنكمش وايضا عدم استخدام المواد اللاصقة في كثير من الاحيان بشكل سليم لان الشركات لا توفر طرق الاستخدام في كتيبات وافية الشرح وافضل الحل بالجروت وانا اؤيدك في موضوع المشاركات السلبية وانا واحد من هؤلاء للاسف بس عندي عذر انا معنديش نت بشكل مستمر لظروف ما ولهذا ادخل لاحصل ع معلومات وخلاص ولكن ساحاول ى قدر طاقتي



> تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للذين لا يريدون علوا ف الأرض ولا فسادا والعاقبة للمتقين


----------



## ابو العلياء (25 مايو 2008)

اعتقد اخي م رزق في سؤال الخزان انك لم تورد اي شئ يقول ان الخزان عالى وبالفعل عند قراتي كنت متوقعا بان يكون خزان ارضي كشي بديهي ولهذا بعدت عن الحل الذي قصدت انت بعد ذللك ولكن هناك الكثير من المعلومات المستفادة


----------



## ابو العلياء (25 مايو 2008)

هناك ايضا مشكلة وبصراحة عاوز حل 
شوف ياسيدي مشروع عبارة عن مجمع للفلل بمنطقة ليس بها صرف وبعد فترة من تشغيل المشروع على الخزانات الارضية وجد ان ارتفاع منسوب المياه الارضية ارتفع بشكل ملحوظ لدرجة امتلاء غرف المحابس بالمياه والسؤال هل هذا ممكن يؤثر على اساسات المباني وثانيا كيف يمكن التحكم في مناسيب المياه الجوفية كيف يمكن معرفة اذا كان هناك تسريبات ف شبة التغذية بدون وقف المشروع لانه مؤجر بالكامل وهو حوالى 170 فيلا و30 عمارة راجو مناقشة موضوع المياه الجوفية وكيفية التعامل معها عند مناقشة الحل بشكل عام واضافة حاللات من المشاكل والحلول مع المياه الجوفية


----------



## ابو العلياء (25 مايو 2008)

ابو العلياء قال:


> هناك ايضا مشكلة وبصراحة عاوز حل
> شوف ياسيدي مشروع عبارة عن مجمع للفلل بمنطقة ليس بها صرف وبعد فترة من تشغيل المشروع على الخزانات الارضية وجد ان ارتفاع منسوب المياه الارضية ارتفع بشكل ملحوظ لدرجة امتلاء غرف المحابس بالمياه والسؤال هل هذا ممكن يؤثر على اساسات المباني وثانيا كيف يمكن التحكم في مناسيب المياه الجوفية كيف يمكن معرفة اذا كان هناك تسريبات ف شبة التغذية بدون وقف المشروع لانه مؤجر بالكامل وهو حوالى 170 فيلا و30 عمارة راجو مناقشة موضوع المياه الجوفية وكيفية التعامل معها عند مناقشة الحل بشكل عام واضافة حالات مختلفة من المشاكل مع المياه الجوفية وكيفية اتعامل معها بشكل سليم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابو العلياء اشكر لك مشاركتك واسف على التاخير
بخصوص المشكله التي ذكرتها قبل البدء بالتفكير في حل المشسكله يجب معرفة سبب هذه المشكله وذلك من خلال
1- هل كان عند تنفيذ المشروع مياه جوفيه ؟.
2- نوع الابابيب في الشبكة المستخدمه
2- هل تم فحص الشبكه بعد تمديها ؟؟؟
وللتاكد من ان التسريب يتم من الشبكه فيكون ذلك باستخدام الخزان نفسه بالحفص فمن خلال حديثك فهمت ان كميه التسرب كبيره وهذا عادة يكزن بسبب كسر بالخط وليس تسرب من الوصلات وعلى كل اذا كان هناك مخطط للشبكة فيمكن توضيح ذلك على المخطط ويكون سهلا
والطريقة باختصار ان يتم فحص كل خط لوحدة وفي الليل فتره عدم استخدام المياه
هناك اجهزة يمكنها تحديد اماكن التسرب جيث يتم فحص كامل الشبكه.
واذا لم يكن هناك مشكله بالخطوط بعد التأكد منها فحل منسوب المياه الجوفبه يكون عمل بئر في اخفض منطقة قربه من غرفة المحابس ثم يتم تركيب مضخات سحب تعمل على 24/7 (24 ساعه ولكل ايام الاسبوع) حيث تبقي المنسوب منخفضا حسب المطلوب.
ومشكله ارتفاع المياه الجوفيه يؤثر على الاساسات حسب نوعية التربه ومدى تأثر والمشكله الاخرى اذا استمر ارتفاع المياه الجوفيه ان تدخل المياه لغرفة المحابس مما يؤدي الى تلف لوحات التحكم control panel والمضخات pumps.
اتمى ان ترسل المزيد من المعلومات لتكون الاجابة اوضح ويمكنك ان ترسل ذلك على العنوان الخاص rhijjawijo at hottttttmai
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 مايو 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 10*

السلام عليكم
في سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية نتعرف الان على مشكله جديد وطريقة حلها وهذه المشاركة متخصصه في المنشأت البحرية وطرق الصيانه حيث ان ظروف العمل صعبه وتحتاج الى معرفة باكثر من موضوع في الهندسة المدنية والبحرية والخرسانه المتخصصه.
في احدى المشاريع طلب القيام بصيانة اسفل بلاط رصيف للميناء Jetty Deck slab وكانت سماكة thickness = 800mm وحديد تسليح على ثلاث طبقات علوية ووسط وسفليه وكان حديد التسليح السلفي 32mmDia @ 100mm في الاتجاهين وكانت الخرسانة لهذه البلاطه متأكله بشكل كامل من الاسفل بسبب الامواج ( عمق المياه تحت الرصيف بحدود 20 م) حيث ان طبقة الحديد السفلية متاكله بنسبة كبيرة تصل الى 60% وظاهره .
وكانت وثائق العطاء قد تم اعدادها قبل 5 سنوات من طرح العطاء وحين تم الدراسة كان التاكل في الخرسانه بشكل جزئي وطلب ان تتم اعمال لصيانة بطريقة الخرسانه المقذوفة shotcrete وان يتم استبدال الحديد التالف وازالة الخرسانه المتضررة وكانت السماكة الكلية للخرسانه المقذوفه 200ملم وقوة الكسر للخرسانه 40 نيوتن /مم2 (القوة المطلوبه للكور من core من الخرسانه المقذوفة).
وبعد طرح العطاء والبدء بالعمل تم عمل مسح servey لكامل البلاطه لرصيف الميناء وتبين ان المطلوب اصلاح بلاطة الرصيف بالكامل وليس جزئيا كما هو في العطاء وتم عمل عينات للخرسانه المقذوفة على جدار خارجي وكانت ناحجة ولكن عندما تم البدء بالعمل تحت الرصيف لاصلاح البلاطه كانت التجربه فاشلة 100% ولا تطابق الشروط التعاقدية من حيث
1- حدوث ظلال shadow خلف الحديد ( اي وجود فراغات وعدم وصول الخرسانه لاسفل الحديد ).
2- تساقط نسبة كبيره من الخرسانه وعدم قدرتها على التماسك.
وتم اعادة التجربه اكثر من مره الا انها فشلت

والسؤال الان ما ما هو سبب هذا الفشل 
- من الخرسانه وطريقة القذف
- من كثافة حديد التسليح الذي منع الخرسانه من الدخول 
واذا كانت طريقة الاصلاح بالخرسانه غير صحيحه فما هي الطريقة الافضل وكيف يمكن ان تتم ؟؟

بخصوص الاصلاح بالمواد التي تحتوي مواد كيماويه ( اوبوكسي ) او المواد الجاهزة فهي لا تصلح في مثل هذه الحالات لان الصلاح المطلوب اصلاح انشائي وليس تجميلي structural repair not cozmatic repair

بانتظار المشاركات من الجميع 

مع تحياتي للجميع


م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 مايو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس رزق / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل علي الموضوعات الرائعه التي تتفضل بفتح نقاش حولها ونسال الله العلي القدير ان تعم الفائده بها لجموع المهندسين وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
بخصوص المشاركه رقم 10 وبخصوص اسباب فشل ترميم البلاطه بالخرسانه المقذوفه فاعتقد ان هذا الفشل يرجع للاسباب الاتيه :

اولا استخدام الخرسانه المقذوفه في ترميم البلاطات من اسفل غير عملي ويؤدي الي زيادة نسبه الهالك في الخرسانه حتي لو تم استخدام مواد رابطه بين القديم والجديد من الخرسانه وخاصة ان سمك الجزؤ المراد عمله بالخرسانه المقذوفه حوالي 200 مم كما ذكرت وهذا يؤدي الي تكلفه عاليه جدا بسبب الهالك ( والخرسانه الساقطه لا يمكن الاستفاده منها لانك تعمل في رصيف بحري هذا اولا وثانيا لان المدخلات من المكونات لتلك الخرسانه في الماكينه يجب ان تكون جافه 

ثانيا  شبكة الحديد كثيفه جدا مما يجعل المسافه الخالصه بين كل سيخين متجاورين اقل من 7 سم في الاتجاهين وهذا يجعل من الصعب دخول الخرسانه بين الاسياخ بنظام الخرسانه المقذوفه 

ثالثا يجب عمل شبكه حديد جديده كامله واعاده تصميم القطاع علي انه 100 سم مثلا ومعرفه الحديد المطلوب لهذا القطاع الجديد ويجب تزريع اشاير من الحديد في البلاطه لتعليق الشبكه الجديده عليها او تثبيتها في دعامه تلك البلاطه لضمان ان القطاع الجديد يعمل كوحده واحده بعد انتهاء الترميم للبلاطه 

رابعا  الطريقه المثلي لعمل ترميم للبلاطه من اسفل هو الاستخدام اليدوي ( العنصر البشري ) بمعني ان يتم ذلك عن طريق مبيضين ويتم تلبيش البلاطه من اسفل بعد نظافه الحديد جيدا ودهانه بماده مانعه للصدء ودهان سطح الخرسانه بماده كيماويه لاحمه بين الخرسانه القديمه والجديده ويتم عمل التلبيش علي مراحل بمعني ان يتم تلبيش اول طبقه بسمك لا يزيد عن 4 سم مثلا يدويا مع ضمان ملئ الفراغات بين الحديد جيدا ثم تركه يوم او اتنين حتي يجف ثم دهانه بماده لاحمه بين القديم والجديد وعمل الطبقه الثانيه بنفس السمك وترك تلك الطبقه حتي تجف يوم او يومين وهكذا حتي يتم عمل الطبقه بالسمك المطلوب 

وطبعا لابد من الاستعانه بالشركات المنتجه للمواد الكيماويه والايبوكسيه ومواد تزريع الاشاير .........الخ لتقديم عروض فنيه وماليه لمعرفه افضل المواد واقلها لتكلفه في انهاء تلك الاعمال 
وعلي فكرة ان نفذت مشروع ترميم حوائط واسقف بدروم المتحف المصري بالقاهرة عام 2001 وكانت الاسقف خرسانيه واستخدمنا فيها الخرسانه المقذوفه وكانت مكلفه جدا واتجهنا بعد ذلك للترميم اليدوي اما الحوائط فكانت من المباني الحجريه وتلك لها قصه اخري في ترميمها حيث يتم استبدال الحجر التالف فقط 

وشكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ محي اشرك جدااااا من صميم قلبي للاهتمامك ومشاركتك الدائمة في هذا الموضوع
وبخصوص ما ذكرته باسباب فشل الخرسانه المقذوفة صحيح .
اما بخصوص الطريقة اليدية فهي مع كل احترامي لك ليست عمليه للمنشأت البحريه حيث تتعرض لعوامل مياه البحر والامواج وهس لا تفي باعطاء خرسانه 40 نيوتن/ مم2
وتم حل المشكله بطريقة اعتقد افضل من ذلك
وبانتظار المشاركات
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس رزق / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه للمنشآت البحريه فانا لم اتشرف بالعمل في هذا المجال فلا استطيع ان افتي في ما لا اعلم اما من جهة ان الخلطة اليدويه لا تعطي خرسانه ذات اجهاد 40 نيتن / مم2 فلما لا اذا كانت الخلطة مصممه جيدا ويتم الخلط حسب التصميم والكميات ونسبة المياه ونسبة الاسمنت والخ بالاضافه الي المواد الكيماويه التي تعمل علي زيادة اجهاد الخرسانه 
وعموما انا في انتظار الحل الذي قمتم بتنفيذة واكيد ها نستفيد من تلك الخبرات 
وشكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. 
تحياتي مهندس رزق على مجهودك الرائع في هذه المشاركات المفيدة وبعد... 

اكيد انه لا خلاف على سبب فشل التجربة وهو كثافة حديد التسليح . 
لكن ارجو توضيح التالي :
ما هي مساحة البلاطة ( الجزء المراد صيانته ) . مع ايضاح لطريقة استنادها , لاني حسب ما فهمت فهي مكشوفة من الاسفل للبحر ( الصورة ليست واضحة بالنسبة لي ) . 
وعلى ضوء الاجابة على هذا الاستفسار هل كان بالامكان عمل shuttering من الاسفل .

2-


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس محي والمهندس محمد الاهتمام في هذاالموضوع
بخصوص التاكل في الرصيف فقد كان على كامل مساحة الصيف وعلى ما ذكر انه كان بابعاد 70*450 متر وكانت بحيث كانت البلاطه باتجاه واحد بعرض حوالي 7.5 م * 450 متر ومحمله على جسور مستمر وهذه الجسور محموله على بالات معدنيه وكان عمق الماء تحت الرصيف بحدود 18 متر.
وحقيقة كان التاكل كبير جداا في الاحديد والخرسانه من الاسفل حيث كان يمنع التخزين فوقها بسبب التأكل.
وان شاء اله في اقرب فرصه اعرض بعض الصور لحالة الخرساه وحديد التسليح
وبانتظار المشاركات بهذا الخصوص
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بانتظار المشاركات من الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (1 يونيو 2008)

م.رزق حجاوي 
تحية طيبة , وكيفك يا هندسة .
بس انا فعلا" محتاج اشوف الصور ام امكن ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2008)

*المشاركة العاشره*

السلام عليكم
اسف لهذا التأخير بخصوص وضع الصور 
الابعاد كانت 5.5 م * 540 متر للبلاطة الواحده محمله على جسور طوليه واكن هناك غواصل تمدد (حسب الصور المرفقه) ويلاحظ مدى التأكل في الخرسانة وحديد التسليح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2008)

استكمال للصور بخصوص التاكل في الخرسانة والحديد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 10*

وكما تم ذكره سابقا فقد فشلت عملة shotcrete الخرسانه المقذوفة ( حسب الصور المرفقه)
في الصوره الاولى تبين التجربه التي كانت خارج منطقة العمل على الجدار ويلاحظ مدى التجانس والشكل النهائي للخرسانه ومكان core sample العينات للخرسانه وكانت مطابقة للمواصفات.
اما الصور التاليه فتبن مدى عدم القابلية للعمل.
والسؤال كان للمشاركه ؟
اين كانت المشكله هل هو بسبب حديد التسليح الكثيف ؟
ام الخلطة للخرسانه ؟
ام طريقة العمل ؟
واذا كان لا يمكن العمل بهذه الطريقة Shotcretr فكيف يمكن اجراء هذه الصيانة ؟

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالمشاركة والمتابعة لهذا الباب من " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية "

واللقاء مرة اخرى

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
يبدو ان ان موضوع المشاركة رقم 10 والخاصه بطريقة صيناة Slab Deck متخصصه جدااا وان شاء الله في اقرب فرصه سأقدم شرحا وافيا لهذا الموضوع بالصور والمخططات بشكل مبسط لتعم الفائدة على الجميع لما فيه من فائدة حيث ان اعمال صيانة الموانئ في معظم مراحله اعداد المواصفات والمخططات والتنفيذ ما تتم عادة من قبل شركات اجنبية متخصصه وليس من السهل الحصول على مثل هذه الخبرات منهم.
واللقاء القرب باذن الله
مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (6 يونيو 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يبدو ان ان موضوع المشاركة رقم 10 والخاصه بطريقة صيناة Slab Deck متخصصه جدااا وان شاء الله في اقرب فرصه سأقدم شرحا وافيا لهذا الموضوع بالصور والمخططات بشكل مبسط لتعم الفائدة على الجميع لما فيه من فائدة حيث ان اعمال صيانة الموانئ في معظم مراحله اعداد المواصفات والمخططات والتنفيذ ما تتم عادة من قبل شركات اجنبية متخصصه وليس من السهل الحصول على مثل هذه الخبرات منهم.
> واللقاء القرب باذن الله
> مع تحياتي للجميع
> ...



تحياتي م.رزق , شو الاخبار وانشاء الله متوفق بعملك الجديد .

صحيح اخي فالموضوع متخصص جدأ" وااويدك في طرح الموضوع بشكل موسع وان امكن مع الصور والمخططات كما ذكرت سيكون رائع . 
ففي مثل هذه الحالات نفكر في وضع حلول من ناتج خبراتنا العملية ولا عيب في قول ان هذه الحالة او مثيلاتها لم تكن من ضمن هذ الخبرات. 
ولكن ما يثير الفضول هو ,,, الحس الهندسي ؟ 
وبصراحة اغلب هذه الحالات تحل بطريقة الخرسانة المقذوفة والتي ذكرت حضرتك انها لم تنجح للاسباب التي تم نقاشها في المشاركات السابقة .
كما وانه من الواضح ان هذا الحس خاننا هنا .
ففي كثير من الاحيان فكرت : مثلا" بهيكل معدني من الجسور والصفائح ولكن..... لم انسى امر الكلفة الكبيرة ,,,,,,,, عداك عن ان المنشأة ,مائية .
ثم فكرت بشدة خشبية من الاسفل بشكل شرائح طرفية مرتكزة على الجسور ومن ثم شرائح وسطية ,,,,, ولكن كيف ستتم عملية الصب ... هل من الممكن عمل فتحات من الاعلى بغاية الصب ,,,,,,,,,, ولكن اليس هذه العملية معقدة عملية فسماكة السقف كبيرة مساحة الميناء شاسعة .....فالتغت الفكرة تماما" وفورا".
والعمل بالطريقة اليدوية ليس فعالا" ولن يجدي نفعا" ........ 

م.رزق بانتظار طرحك للطريقة المتبعة لحل لمثل هذه الحالات .


----------



## ماجدان (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم الأساتذه الكبار جميعا 
هذه المره لن أقول تبعا لخبرتى القليله وأنما لعدم وجود خبره نهائيا بمواضيع شغل الموانى والمنشآت المائيه الكبيره 

* أرى أن كانت المشلكه بسبب حديد التسليح فيمكن أستخدام الخرسانه ذاتية الدمك وذلك لتفادى صغر القطاعات التى صنعتها كثافة حديد التسليح 
* وإن كانت المشكله فى طريقة العمل فمن رأى أن الخرسانه المقذوفه هى أصلا أعدت لمثل هذه الترميمات والأعمال المائيه والأنفاق .... إلخ فمن رأى هى أحسن أسلوب

يمكن الجمع بين الخرسانه ذاتية الدمك والخرسانه المقذوفه بأستخدام إضافات تحسين اللذوجه وذلك فى الخرسانه ذاتية الدمك للتغلب على كثافة الحديد وأستخدام أضافات زيادة الشك فى الخرسانه المقذوفه للتغلب على ظروف الموقع 

ولضمان العمل بطريقه صحيحه وسليمه ناجحه يجب :

1- أستخدام عماله ماهره جدا جدا .
2- تكون فوهة القاذف عموديه على السطح المقذوف ولاتتعدى ميل أكثر من زاويه قدرها 45 درجه .
3- ان تكون المسافه بين القاذف والسطح فى حدود 0.6 إلى 1.8 متر .
4- أفضل انا شخصيا طريقة الخلط على الجاف ودفع الخلطه بإستخدام ضغط الهواء خلال القاذف ثم إضافة الماء عند فوهة القاذف ويدفع الجميع إلى السطح .

لى أحتمال آخر ولكن بعد مناقشة ماهو أعلاه إنشاء الله
وأعتذر عن عدم الخبره

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس سالدان على هده المشاركة والتفكير في الحل.
وان شاء اتمكن غدا من طرح الدي تم وهو ان بدا معقد فسيجد الجميع انه حل سهل بالنسبة للحلول الاخرى.
ويعتمد دلك التفكير الهندسي للحل .
وان شاء الله اضع ما لدي من صور خصوصا انني في السعودية ومعظم ما لدي في الاردن.
مع تمناتي للجميع
م.رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اعتذر لجميع الاخوة المهندسين المتابعين لهذا الموضوع للمشاركة رقم 10 وذلك بسبب عطل في الجهاز الذي عليه المعلومات وقد طلبت المساعده لحل مشكلة network من الاخوة في المنتدى ذوي هذا الاختصاص حيث انني افقد الشبكة بعد اغلاق الجهاز واتمنى ان تحل المشكله في اقرب وقت واجد المساعدة من الاخوة في المنتديات الانترنت والشبكات والبرامج الهندسية المساعده في ذلك
وشكراا للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## Ayman (7 يونيو 2008)

و لا يهمك يا باشمهندس 
لا نملك الا الانتظار ....جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجدان (7 يونيو 2008)

الله معاك وأعانك بإذن الله 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (7 يونيو 2008)

مع أنى كنت ناوى أناقش الترميم بالخرسانه البلاستيكيه 
بس يظهر فى مفجأه فى حل المشكله 

نحن فى الأنتظار 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يونيو 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 10*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
في البداية ابدي اعتذاري عن هذا التأخير واشكر جميع الاخوة المهندسين المتابعين والمهتمين بهذه السلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية واخص بالشكر هنا المهندس سالدان والمهندس محي والمهندس محمد زايد.
بخصوص المشاركة العاشرة والتي كانت عن صيانة بلاطة الميناء من الاسقل Sofit deck Jetty
فاعود بالمسألة قليلا للتوضيح وزيادة المعرفة والايضاح كانت الدراسة الميدانية للميناء قبل خمس سنوات تقريبا من بدء التنفيذ وكانت الدراسة جينها قد تمت من قبل شركة هندسية متخصصه في تصميم وصيانة الموانئ وقد اعطت الدراسة ان تصليح سيكون جزيئا ( من خلال المخططات التصمصمية) واستخدام طريقة الخرسانه المقذوفة shotcrete واستبدال الحديد التالف وكذلك تكسير الخرسانة المتضررة لمسافة لا تقل عن 4-5 سم خلف الحديد.
الا انه عند البدء بالتنفيذ تم عمل مسح لكامل بلاطة الرصيف Condition survey وكانت النتيجة ان نسبة عالية لا تقل 85% من مساحة الرصيف تحتاج الى صيانة ( الرصيف عبارة عن بلاطات باتجاه واحد كل بلاطة غبارة عن 5.6 م * 540 متر وعدد الصفوف كان سته ومناطق اكثر ومناطق اقل وكل 5.6 م كان هناك جسر ساقط محمول على steel pile كل 7.5 م )
ام تجربة الخرسانه المقذوفه ولكنها فشلت كما ذكرت وارسلت صور توضح ذلك ولاخذ القرار من اي كانت المشكله كان لا بد من الاستعانة بخبراء في مجال صيانة الموانئ والخرسانه المقذوفه ومن خلال الاتصال بأكثر من مرطز بحث علمي وشركات في كندا امريكا وسويسرا تأكد ان الخطأ ليس من الخرسانه او طريقة العمل ( بسبب ان الكادر لم يكن لديه اي خبرة مسبقة سوى ساعات العمل التجريبية وهي لا تزيد عن 15 ساعه) حيث اكد ان معظم اعمال التصليح التي تتم بالخرسانه المقذوفة تكون بمواد خاصة وليس خرسانه عادية كما هو مطلوب في العطاء . وللامانه اقول ان المكتب المصمم عندما تم ابلاغه بمساحة الاصلاح وحديد التسليح وكثافتة ان هذه المعطيات لم تكن ايام الدراسة وتم في طلب الموافقة اعتماد طريقة اخرى للصيانه وهي موضوع البحث هنا.
الطريقة بكل بساطة ان تيم التعامل مع صيانة البلاطة كبلاطة جديد ليتم صبها وهي كالتالي
1- بعد تكسير الخرسانه وازالة الحديد المهترئ ( المتاكل) ووضع حديد جديد ومعالج.
2- عمل مرابط Anchors مثنته في سقف البلاطه ليتم حكل الطوبار عليها.
3- عمل الطوبار بنظام المتحرك على عجلات ( حسب المرفق) والاستفادة من الجسور للبلاطة للتثبيت.
4- وهذه النقطة الاهم عمل كورات من ظهر الرصيف لكامل سامة البلاطة 80 سم كل 2.5م وذلك لاستخدامها في التهوية والصوب.
5- عمل خلطة خرسانية خاصة قوة 50 نيوتن \ مم2 بحيث تكون self compacted Fluild concrete .
6 كان يتم الصب من الاعلى باستخدام فتحة واحده فقط ويجب ان تخرج الخرسانه من باقي الفتحات وبالتالي يتم التأكد ان كامل الخرسانة قد وصلت لكامل الطوبار حسب الصور المرفقة
كان يتم صب البلاطات بابعاد 5.6 * 6 متر تقريبا.
اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت طريقة عمل الصيانة وحل مشكله كانت صعبه ولكن الحمدلله تمت بنجاح.
والى اللقاء في المشاركة رقم 11 
وهي عن الجسور للطرق
كع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي
متمنيانيا من الجميع المشاركة والمتابعه حتى تستمر هذه السلسله وتعم الفائدة.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يونيو 2008)

*استكمال الصور*

استكمال الصور


----------



## ماجدان (9 يونيو 2008)

والله بجد يا بشمهندس مش عارف أشكر حضرتك أزاى على عضويتك بالمنتدى بجد أنا سعيد لمجرد أنى بس بقرأ مشاركات حضرتك 
بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 

بشمهندس حضرتك كنت فى هذا العمل الجبار ؟

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 يونيو 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي م.رزق , شو الاخبار وانشاء الله متوفق بعملك الجديد .
> 
> صحيح اخي فالموضوع متخصص جدأ" وااويدك في طرح الموضوع بشكل موسع وان امكن مع الصور والمخططات كما ذكرت سيكون رائع .
> ففي مثل هذه الحالات نفكر في وضع حلول من ناتج خبراتنا العملية ولا عيب في قول ان هذه الحالة او مثيلاتها لم تكن من ضمن هذ الخبرات.
> ...



تحياتي عزيزي المهندس .رزق / 
بالطبع المجهود الذي تبذله في هذه المشاركات لا يخفى على احد ولا نملك تجاهه سوى ان نقول ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ,,,, والله يعطيك الصحة العافية .

طريقة جميلة وخلاقة وفيها افكار جديدة من الرائع التعرف عليها . وبلا شك ان الاحتكاك في متخصصين من دول متقدمة يضيف الكثير الكثير . 

م.رزق , من خلال اطلاعي على المشكلة وقبل ان تضع حضرتك الحل ,,,,,, شعرت بالاحباط نوعا" ما تجاه عدم ادراكي للحل ,,,,,,
وكما ذكرت في المشاركة المقتبسة اعلاه , ,,, تسائلت 
اين الحس الهندسي لدي , ولماذا خانني هذه المرة ,,,,,

ولكن ,, بعد وضعك المشاركة الاخيرة ,, تلاش شعوري بالاحباط وعادت ثقتي بحسي الهندسي ,,

فهل تؤيدني : في ان مشاركتي الاخيرة ,, جائت مقاربة بافكارها للحل الذي اتبع مع اختلاف في طريقة التفيذ ,, ؟!!؟

والجديد في الحل والذي اعتبره اضافة هو استخدام قالب متحرك. بالفعل اضافة جميلة للغاية .

من الرائع التواجد مع زملاء امثالك عزيزي وهم ليس بالقليل في هذا الملتقى المميز 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وبانتظار مشاركاتك الفعالة ,, وشكرا"


----------



## ماجدان (9 يونيو 2008)

نعم عزيزى م. زايد 
اتذكر كويس أن حضرتك قولت هنصب عادى خالص وعمل فتحات من أعلى وسألت إذا كان هناك أمكانية عمل فتحات لصب الخرسانه من أعلى وأقترحت عمل الشده ... بالفعل 
مش قولتلكم بجد أنا سعيد بالتواجد مع أمثالكم والله 
بارك الله فيك م. محمد زايد 
وإلى لقاء آخر أنا وحضرتك مع م. رزق وحس هندسى آخر تكون فيه أو لنا للحل 
وعلى فكره فعلا المهندس رزق كبر الموضوع لدرجة أنه خلانى أتجه إلى الخرسانه الراتنجيه والمقذوفه وذاتية الدمك وكنت كمان ناوى أتناقش معاه فى الخرسانه البلاستيكيه لأنها تستخدم فى مثل هذه الترميمات 
وأنوجه بالشكر للمهندس رزق بالفعل على هذا الموضوع والخبره والنقاش 
والسلام عليكم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 يونيو 2008)

م.احمد ( سالدان ) / 
شاكر لك تعقيبك ووالله يشرفني مشاركتكم هذا الملتقى , فانت من الزملاء العزيزين والذي افخر بزمالتهم.
( حلوة " وحس هندسي آخر " )


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
\شكر للمهندس محمد زايد والمهندس سالدان والتي تربطني من خلال المنتدى صداقة اعتزبها ولا ننسى انكما لكما المشاركات القيمة في هذا المنتدى وانا من المتباعين لها ولما اجد الفرصه في المشاركة اشارك بها.
نعم كما قلتما كانت لديكما الفكره ولكن نبلورها مع الواقع وتحويل الفكره الى الى عمل كانت هنا المشكله .
اتمنى ان يكون الشرح كان وافيا ومفهوم لان هذا المشروع له حوالي عشرة سنين وان تكون الصور والمخطط اوضح الفكره. 
وعلى فكره كل الحلول التي ذكرتوها كانت في مرحلة الدراسة حيث تم وضع جميع الاقتراحات والحلول واختيار الافضل منها والمناسب من الناحية العملية والتنفيذية . وكان الحل الذي ذكرته هو الحل الامثل وهو ليس جهد شخصي وانما جماعي . لان الحلول الهندسية لا تكون فردية ومن الممكن ان يكون الفكره فردية ولكن بلورتها وتحويلها الى عمليه تحتاج الى جهد جماعي.
وللعلم الذي قام باعمال الصيانة شركة محلية اردنية وليست اجنبية كما يظن.
ومثل هذا النوع يسمى صيانة انشائية Structural Repair وليست صيانة مؤقته( تجميلية) Cosmetic 
Repair
والتي تكون عاده موقتة .
وان شاء الله في المرة القادمة ستكون من نوع اخر في مجال الجسور الانشائية للطرق 
مع تجياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## Ayman (9 يونيو 2008)

على الرغم من اني لم اشارك بفاعلية في هذه المشاركة الا اني احد القراء المتابعين بشغف كل ما ينشر..
كلمات الثناء تقف عاجزة امام هذا المجهود
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يونيو 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 11*

السلام عليكم
من سلسلة " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" اقدم المشاركة رقم 11 وهي تتعلق حقيقة بخطأ مركب تصميمي تنفيذي اشراف في وقت واحد .
في احد الفنادق طلب ان يتم تصميم ممر Cat Walk بين طوابق في المبنى للبمنيين متقابلين حسب الشكل المرفق مع العلم بأن القاعه الارضي loopy مخصصة للاحتفالات .
قمام المصمم بتصميم الممر بطريق تعليق الممر على قضبان (على شكل برغي Bolt )بحيث يتم التثبيت بالسقف ومنه ينزل قضبان مسننه وذلك لتعليق للمرين العلوي والسفلي حسب التفصيلة المرفقه رقم 1
[ولكن عند التنفيذ وجد المقاول ان لتعليق الممر العلوي يحتاج الى تسنين threading all the bar from bigging to level of upper bass القضيب من البداية حتى منسوب الممر العلوي وذلك ليتمكن من ادخال Nut الى مكانها فقام بتقديم تفصيلة معدلة للمهندس المشرف الذي اعطى عليها موافقة دون الرجوع للمهندس المصصمم؟
والاسئلة الان 
1- ما هي الاحمال التي يجب ان يأخذها المصصم بعين الاعتباربخصوص الممرات المعلقة Cat Walk
2- هل التفصيلة التي طرحها المصمم عمليه كان يمكن تنفيذها ؟
3- هل الاقتراح الذي قام بها المقاول والمكتب المشرف بالموافقة عليه صحيحا ؟ نتفق جميعا انه كان يجب اخذ موافقة المصمم ولكن هل التفصيلة بذاتها صحيحة ام لا ؟
اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (12 يونيو 2008)

تحياتي م.رزق ..

لن اخوض كثيرا" في طرح وجهة نظري المتواضعة لدخول وقت الفجر , وبالتاكيد ساقوم لاحقا" بمتابعة الموضوع والمشاركة فيه مع الزملاء الافاضل والاستفادة من ارائك وارائهم ,, 
لكن بشكل سريع اتوقع الاتي :
- الحمولات : الوزن الذاتي , الحمولات الحية , ,, واعتقد وبما ان الصالة الارضية للاحتفالات هذا سيؤثر على الممرات بسبب الاهتزازات التي تسببها مثل هذه القاعة والتي ستؤثر على العقد في الممر المعدني .
-التفصيلة التصميمية : برايي كان الاصح اللجوء الى الجمالونات trusses فهو في الوضع الراهن اعتمد كليا" على العقدة للبراغي مع السقف لحمل الممرين , مما يجعل من التصميم ركيك .
- المقترح :تسنين القضبان يضعفها ويؤدي الى خلل خطير في تحمل الاوزان التصميمية المفترضة لها .


----------



## aalmasri (12 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرحبا م.رزق
سأشارك برأيي المتواضع بما اعلمه ان شاء الله
قبل كل شي, لم اجد اقتراح المقاول في المشاركة, فقط وجدت التفصيلة الاصلية...
بالنسبة للحمولات, فالقضبان بالشكل الحالي ستتحمل الممرين العلوي والسفلي (الوزن الذاتي + الحمولات الحية على شكل حمل ميت كما لو كان الممرين ممتلئين بالبشر, والتي غالبا ما تكون هي الاحمال الحرجة مقارنة بالاحمال الناتجة من خطوط التأثير) . كما يجب اخذ اهتزازات الممرين بعين الاعتبار, فنحن لا نريد ممرات تتأرجح يمينا وشمالا, مما يعطي احساسا بعدم الامان للسائر عليها, رغم انها قد تكون امنة انشائيا. وهناك برامج لحساب مثل هذه الاهتزازات على البلاطات اعتقد انه يمكن استخدامها للممرات مع تعديل بعض المدخلات.
بالنسبة للتفصيلة التي طرحها المصمم, فهي غير عملية وغير اقتصادية. التفصيلة غير عملية (كما ذكر المقاول) لان تسنين القضيب يجب ان يكون من طرفه حتى تدخل به الصامولة. اما كونها غير اقتصادية, فلأن القضيب يحمل في نصفه الاعلى حمل ممرين, بينما يحمل الممر الاسفل فقط في نصفه الاسفل. الحل العملي و الاقتصادي والامثل في مثل هذه الحالة هو استخدام قضيبين, الاول يحمل حمل الممرين ويعلق من السقف حتى الممر العلوي, والاخر يحمل الممر السفلي ويعلق من الممر العلوي الى الممر السفلي, ويكون اصغر مقطعا من القضيب العلوي. وبهذا ايضا يسهل تسنين القضبان وادخال الصواميل بها. ينبغي الانتباه عند استخدام الخيار الاخير (قضيبين بدلا من قضيب مستمر) الى تولد بعض العزوم التي يجب ان تاخذ بعين الاعتبار على المفصل الرابط بين القضيبين كونهما ليسا على نفس الامتداد
اخي المهندس محمد زايد اقترَح استخدام الجملونات, لكن اعتقد انها لن تكون اقتصادية. شخصيا اؤيد استخدام القضبان لكن باستخدام التفصيلة المناسبة
والله اعلم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس محمد والمهندس المصري بهذه المشاركة 
- بخصوص طبيعة المبنى فهو فندق وقد ذكرت ذلك وليس صالة رياضية.
- لم يكن هناك اي مشكله في نظام التعليق في السقف فهو امن.
- المطلوب هنا الاحمال الحية فقط Live Load .
- الاخ المصري التفصيلة المقدمة من المقاول موجوزد في المرفقات وقد تأكدت من ذلك ( التفصيلة المعدلة......).
واجدد الشكر للمشاركة
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (12 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أستاذى ما شاء الله على حضرتك وعلى الإخوه المشاركين فى هذا الباب 
الباب واسع النطاق يحتاج لخبرات أستشاريين اعمال ضخمه وأجد دائما خبرتى ضعيفه أما المشكلات المطروحه وامام خبرات الأخوه الزملاء والأساتذه الكبار فى هذا الباب أمثال حضرتك وم. محى وم. محمد زايد .

بالنسبه للممرات المعلقه والكومبوزيت سيكشن تحتاج خبره ودرايه بتنفيذها مسبقا للنقاش ولكن 
من معلوماتى البسيطه وخبرتى الضئيله فى هذا الموضوع 

يمكننى القول : 
* فعلا الطريقه المعلقه هى أفضل الطرق المستخدمه على عكس الجامالون كما ذكر م. محمد زايد إذ تكلفه وتعقيد لا داعى له فى ممر بسيط داخل فندق 
* بالنسبه لمخططات التصميم صحيحه إذا كان المصمم أخذ معامل البرى " الخرط بواسطة مخرطه لتركيب الصاموله " إذا كان هذا هو المقصود بالتسنين على حد فهمى لللفظ وذلك للتصميم على قدرة تحمل القضيب ومقاومته للأحمال المصمم عليها 
فمن المعلوم أنه عن التصميم وخرط القضيي يأخذ معمال = 0.8 فى معادلات التصميم وذلك عند الأطراف 

* بالنسبه للأحمال - لمعرفة التحميل يجب دراسة مسار الحمل والتصميم للقطاعات بالتتابع وليس تصميمم كل قطاع على حدى 
أى أنه إذا تحمل القضيب قوى محوريه شد فإنه يعمل كهنجر شايل شد ناتج تحمله لأحمال الممر السفلى والعلوى والذى يأخذ بدوره تلك الاحمال وينقلها للبلاطه أعلاه أو الكمر حسب الجمله الإنشائيه 
إذن فإن القضيب ينقل حمل الممر السفلى آخذ معه حمل الممر العلوى وينقل جملة الأحمال إلى الأعلى 
فالأحمال الحيه هى أحمال الحيه وفقا لأكواد التحميل المستخدمه بالإضافه إلى قو الأهتزازات الديناميكيه وفقا للتحميل الديناميكى للأحمال الناتجه من الحركه على الممر .

* بالنسبه لتفصيلة المقاول تمشى إذا أخذ فى الإعتبار المسافه المسموح بها بين المسامير والتى تبقى على مساحة المقطع آمن وايضا مراعاة العزوم المتولده لعدم مركزية القطبان مع بعضها 
ومع المقاول فإن مسار الأحمال يبدأ من الممر السفلى وينقله القضيب بشد إلى القطاع وهو الممر الأعلى ثم يأتى دور القضيب العلوى منفصل لنقل جملة الأحمال مجمعه من الممر الثانى لإستكمال مسار الحمل 

هذا مالدى بتواضع ضعيف جدا لضعف الخبره فى تنفيذ مثل هذه الأعمال 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لجميع حسن المتابعة والمشاركة وحقيقة في بداية المشاركة احب ان اوضح انني قد نسيت ان ابين ان المشروع الذي نبحث في هذه المشكله هو فندق حياة رجنسي من امريكا عام 1981 حيث توضح الدراسة ان الاخطاء لا تحصل فقط في الدول العربية وانما الاخطاء تحصل في اي مكان .
وللفائدة من هذا الموضوع طرحته للمناقشة والمشاركة وان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم سأضع الدراسة ووجهة نظري بخصوص هذه المشكله التي ادت الى خلل كبير في التصميم الانشائي.
مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (13 يونيو 2008)

م. رزق اما كانت مشاركتى ضعيفه لدرجه لا تستحق حتى مناقشة الخطأ بها 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس الدان المشاكة واسف لعدم التعليق على المشاركة ليس لانها ضعيفة او لا تستحق فانت ما شاءالله لديك الخبره ولكن اجلت التعليق عليها لحين الحصول المزيد على المشاركات وانت تعرف مدى الاحترام الذي اكنه لك.
بخصوص الاحمال فهي كما ذكرت تكون حسب الكود مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الاحمال الاهزازت ولكن اي اهتزازات.
قد يتبادر للذهن ان الاحمال تكون حسب الاحمال الوارده في الكود وهي 400 كغم/م2 وهذا صحيح في الاحوال العادية ولكن كما تم ذكره فان فان المبنى فندق وان القاعه في الطابق السفلي loopy تستخدم كقاعة احتفالات والذي يحصل عادة في الاماكن العامة وخصوصا الممرات والشرفات انها تستخدم ايضا في الاختالات وخاصة عندما تكون مطلة على قاعة الاحتفالات ولذلك يجب حساب الحمل الحي على الممر على اساس االاحمال في قاعة الديسكو حيث يتم اخذ الاحمال الديناميكية بعين الاعتبار.
اما بخصوص القضيب وتسنينة فيم اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار عند حساب الاحمال حيث تؤخذ المساحة الصافية.
ولتقريب الحل في المشكله التركيز على التغيير في الوصلة فهي كانت من الاسباب الرئيسية للانهيار ؟؟؟؟؟.
فالاطلاع اكثر على التفصيلة للتحميل بين الحل المقدم من قبل المصمم والاقتراح من قبل المقابل ؟؟؟
وان شاء الله ساشرح بالتفصيل هذه النقطة والحسابات الانشائية الخاصة بذلك والحل الهندسي لمشكلة تسنين القضيب بدلا من حل المقاول المقترح.
والى اللقاء في مناقشة مشاركة اخرى
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## إسلام علي (13 يونيو 2008)

رغم إن المشاكل اللي حضرتك بتعرضها ثم تحلها م رزق ــ بالنسبة لقدراتي الهندسية و خبرتي حديثة الولادة ــ لا تثير شغفي حالياً ....... إلا إني بشعر بإطمئنان هندسي لما بلاقي إسم حضرتك في قائمة المتواجدون حالياً في المنتدى ومشكور على الموضوع القوي اللي نزلت محتواه بالكامل عندي والحمد لله ومشكورين الأخوة اللي بيتجاوبوا مع حضرتك


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (13 يونيو 2008)

سالدان قال:


> م. رزق اما كانت مشاركتى ضعيفه لدرجه لا تستحق حتى مناقشة الخطأ بها
> 
> سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات



م.احمد , انت عزيز علينا وعلى المهندس رزق , لكن انت تعلم جيدا" مدى انشغال استاذنا المهندس رزق , 
ومدى تفانيه ودعمه لجميع الاعضاء .

" فين الروح الرياضية التي عودتنا عليها يا هندسة "


----------



## Abo Fares (13 يونيو 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك م. رزق..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (13 يونيو 2008)

تحياتي م. رزق ,,, 
وكانني في تحدي دائم مع المشاكل التي تطرحها ,,, لا ادري ما السبب هل هو رفض فكرة " لا اعلم " ام فضول العلم ,,, 
ولكن وعلى اية حال وبعدما امعنت النظر في الصور المرفقة .... ومع اني لست ذو خبرة كبيرة في المنشآت المعدنية ,, وعليه سادلو بدلوي ... لعل وعسى ... 

المقترح المقدم من المقاول :

هنا تكمن المشكلة : فقد قام بتغيير كلي لالية نقل الاحمال .
فبدلا" من ان يكون القضيب الرئيسي المحمل على السقف العلوي (الرووف),, متحمل للممر الاول (العلوي ) والممر السفلى بشكل مستمر مرورا" بالجسر المعدني في الممر العلوي ... 

اوقف هذا القضيب في الجسر المعدني للممر العلوي .... ومن ثم تم تركيب قضيب آخر في نقطة مختلفة في الجسر بطريقة ربطه بال Nut ( مجاور للقضيب الساقط من السقف ) ليتحمل احمال الممر السفلي ...
 وينقلها بدوره الى الجسر المعدني الذي سينقلها الى القضيب الاساسي المربوط بالسقف .

وباعتقادي هنا يكمن سبب الانهيار وهو : ان الجسر المعدني المحمل عليه الممر العلوي ,,, صمم فقط لاحمال الممر العلوي ,,,
ولكن في هذا التعديل ,,اصبح متحمل للدور العلوي والدور السفلي معا" ,,, مما سيتسبب بالتاكيد لانهيار الممر العلوي .

المفترض : وكان المفترض الرجوع للمصمم لدراسة احدى الحالتين : 
1) لنفس المقترح والتاكد من امكاني الجسر المعدني وطريقة تثيبته بالقضيب من تحمل اوزان الممر السفلي بشكل اضافي . .. او 
2) في حال تسنيين القضيب الرئيسي لكامل طوله ,, والتاكد من ان قطر القضيب المسنن قد اخذ بعين الاعتبار في التصميم .

هذا ما لدي وقد افرغت ما بجعبتي ,,, والحل ,,, عند صاحب الحل ,, 
وتقبل فائق احترامي عزيزي المهندس رزق والاخوة المشاركين ,, بانتظار الردور .


----------



## ماجدان (14 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم أحبائى 
والله اشتأتلكم كتير 

- مهندس رزق شكر جدا على التواصل والتقدير الذى هو بمثابة شهاده اعتز بها 
شكرا على الكلمات الرقيقه والمجامله الفواحه من سيادتكم 

- فعلا تم ذكر الإهتزازات الناتجه من الحركه فى اللوبى فى مشاركة المهندس محمد زايد ولكن حضرتك لم تشير أليها وكمان ذكرت أنها ليست غرفة ألعاب رياضيه 
ولذلك لم أكرر كلام المهندس محمد زايد وأتجهت بالنقاش للإهتزازات التى يسببها الحمل ناتج التحميل الديناميكى حيث أننا نتحدث عن قطاعات معلقه عليها احمال حيه متحركه 

-اعتقد أن الأهتزازات المنقوله من قاعة اللوبى تكون ضعيفه إذا تم تصميم القطاعات الأساسيه على مقاومتها وطبعا ده بيعتمد على حجم الصاله وكبفبة أستخدامها 

نحن فى النتظار مهندس رزق وحقيقه بارك الله فيك وانا فعلا أعلم ما تكنه لى من محبه وتقدير وشكرا على التواصل 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (14 يونيو 2008)

اه والف أه يا عزيزى م. محمد زايد 

أوافقك الفكره إذ انه هو ما أشرت له مسبقا فى مشاركتى ولذلك فسرت مسار أنتقال الأحمال 

*-* أما بالنسبه للروح الرياضيه .................... هو فى أكتر من كده روح لما نعدل على الامريكان 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## هادى كناريا (14 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ونسال الله العظيم ان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتكم

اللهم امين:55:


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (14 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع الاهتمام والمشاركة والمتابعه
في البداية اشكر للمهندسين محمد وسالدان على التوصل لسبب من الاسباب التي ادت للانهيار.
فالذي حدث ان بتاريخ 17-7-1981 قامة ادارة الفندق بعمل حفل الافتتاح وكان الاحتفال باقامة قاعة للرقص في بهو الفندق ( المدخل الرئيسي= Loopy) واثناء تواجد المشاركين في قاعة الاحتفال كان هناك حضور فوق الممرات يستخدمون الممرات للرقص ( وهذا ما لم يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار في مرحلة التصميم) حيث ان المعظم يصممة على اساس ممر وليس قاعة للرقص حيث تصمم قاعة الرقص على احمال حية ويضاف لها حمل الحركة Imposed load & Live load والذي حدث ان احد الممرين انهار فيه الممر العلوي على السلفي مما ادى الةى مقتل 140 وجرح عدد كبير ( سأقوم بوضع الصور للانهيار).
والاسئلة الان 
1- هل كان عدم اخذ الاحمال بعين الاعتبار هو السبب ؟ واذا كان كذلك فلماذا انهار ممر واخد ولم ينهار الممر الثاني.
مع العلم بأن الاحمال حسب الكود تكون للمرات مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار تأثير الحركة ام ان ادارة الفندق تتحمل المسؤولية لسماحها باستخدام الممرات كقاعة رقص ؟؟؟ وهذا بالتأكيد لم يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار في مر حلة التصميم ؟.

2- هل كان السبب تعديل التفصيلة لتحميل الممرات حيث ان التفصيلة المقدمة من قبل المصمم تحتاج الى تسنين Threaded للقضب Rod مسافة 30 قدم ( بحدود 10 متر) وذلك ليتمكن من ادخال Nut للممر العلوي وهي مكلفة وصعبة التنفيذ وغير عملية ؟
هل الاقتراح المقدم من قبل المقاول كان السبب وما هو التغيير الذي حصل في هذه التفصيلة ؟ 
3- ما هو برايك الاقتراحات الممكن ان تستخدمها بدل من تفصيلة المصمم والمقاول ؟
والى المويد من المشاركة والمتابعة
ملاحظة تم شرح المشلكة بشكل متسلسل لتوضيح ام ان الاخطاء في مرحلة التصميم ومن ثم مرحلة التنفيذ تمر على المهندسين بدون انتباه والكل يبدأ بالتحلي
ل الهندسي المن\قى بعد حدوث المشكلة حيث تصبح من السهل تحديد الاسباب؟
وللحديث بقية في تحليل اسباب الانهيار عدا الاحمال والتفصيلة الجديدة ؟ من وجهة نظري 
مع تحياتي للجميع
م.رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يونيو 2008)

*صور الانهيار*

السلام عليكم
ارفق لكم صورة الانهيار


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يونيو 2008)

*صور الانهيار*

السلام عليكم
نرفق لكم صور الانهيار.


----------



## ماجدان (15 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أشكر المهندس رزق حجاوى شكرا عميقا للهذا الباب وهذه المواضيع القيمه 
وأشكره ثانيه على حسن التواصل مع أضيق الظروف والأوقات كان الله فى العون 

الآن بعد مشاركة م.رزق فنحن نسير على خطى صحيحه 
ونداء منى 
" فلنكمل سويا عزيزى م. محمد زايد الحس الهندسى " طبعا إلى جانب جميع الأخوه فى المنتدى 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 يونيو 2008)

تحياتي اخي المهندس رزق ,, وعزيزي المهندس احمد ( سالدان ) / 

عدم اخذ الاحمال الحية ساعد على انهيار الممر العلوي ولكن ... 
- الشرح الذي قمت به في المشاركة السابقة لي ,, وضحت فيها ان التفصيلة المقدمة من قبل المقاول عملت ان يتحمل الممر العلوي ... وزن الممر السفلي ايضا" .......... 

وعندما زادت الاحمال الحية على الممرين سوية , ,, اصبح الممر العلوي عليه احمال حية غير متوقعة بالاضافة الى وزن الممر السفلي عليه ,,,, وهذا ادى الى انهياره .
اما الممر السفلى لماذا لم ينهار ,, فتوقعي ,, لان فرق الاحمال الحية الاضافي عليه ,,, قد يعوضه عامل الامان safty factor 
اما للمر العلوي فهذا لم يجدي نفعا" لان الاحمال الاضافية عليه ( الحية + وزن الممر السفلي ) اكبر من ان يحميه عامل الامان . 

هذا والله اعلم بانتظار الاراء !!


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لكل المتابعين لهذه المشاركة فكما افاد المهندس محمد زيادة الاحمال على جسر الممر العلوي بحيث اصبح يحمل حمل الممر العلوي والسفلي معا نتيجة تغيير التفصيلة .
مما ادى ذالك الى انهيار الممر العلوي فوق السلفي ومن ثم انهيارهما معا فالممر السفلي معلق بالعلوي.
واذا لاحظت في الصور التي بعثتها للانهيار كان الممر المستقل على يسار الصورة كما هو حيث استطاع حمل الاحمال الزائدة.
وان شاء الله المرة القادمة اشرح بالتفصيل الية الانهيار الذي حدث ولماذا حدثت وفي اي جزء بدأ الانهيار 
هل بدأ بالجسر ام بالصامولة Nut الحاملة للجسر العلوي ولماذاكان الانهيار ؟
ساقدم التفصيلة المعدلة التي كان ممكن الا تسبب الانهيار وتحل مشكلة تسنين الرود threaded rod جيث كان يتطلب لتثبيت nut للممر العلوي عمل تسنين بمقدار 30 قدم .
وللعلم فقد تم اجراء العديد من المحاضرات والبحوث في النقابات الهندسية والجامعات لهذة المسالة وكل ابدى الاسباب بطريقتة والاقتراح لحل مثل هذة المشكلة
مع تحياتي للجميع
وقريبا ان شاء الله اقدم الشرح الوافي لالية الانهيار 
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (15 يونيو 2008)

1 - لم يكن عدم أخذ الاحمال هو السبب لأنه عند التصميم يصمم القطاع بما هو يستخدم من أجله 
وإلا فما فائده أكواد الأحمال وحالات التحميل التى تختلف حسب نوع المنشأ والغرض من أستخدامه 

واما لماذا العلوى ؟ 
فهو كما أوضحت بالمشاركه السابقه لكيفية نقل الحمل فى حالة تنفيذ تفصيلة المهندس المصمم وفى حالة تنفيذ تفصيلة المقاول والاخيره فيها يتحمل العلوى أحماله واحمال الممر السفلى حيث أن القضيب يعمل منفصلا تماما عن القضيب الذى تحته فلذلك لم يتحمل الممر العلوى الأحمال الذائده من الوزن الحى لعميل الفندق بالإضافه إلى قيمة وزن الممر السفلى الزائده بالفعل ناتج عدم التصميم عليها فى حالة تنفيذ تفصيلة المصمم 

أما السفلى فإما ان الأحمال لم تكن زائده بقدر الإنهيار او أنها تحت حماية الفاكتر أف سيفتى 

* من الآخر 
كان المفروض على البروفسير المقاول لما يحب يتفزلك ( يعمل فاهم ) كان اعاد تحميل الممر العلوى وتغير القطاع وتسليحه 
_وده الفرق بين المقاول والمهندس_ 

وطبعا الأداره تتحمل المسؤليه مع من وافق على التنفيذ ( مهندس الموقع التنفيذى ) أو أستشارى الموقع 
فالأخير سمح بحدوث الخطأ والاول من فعل الخطأ والإثنان يسألا قانونيا ودينيا 

2 - يشمل الرد فى (1) على النقطه (2) 

3 - عدم تنفيذ مثل هذه المشاريع يمنع الإقتراحات ......... ولكن تبعا للحس الهندسى " كما اشار م.زايد "

أ - إن فرضنا أن القضيب الأستيل يكون مثبت من طرف وحر من طرف آخر بحيث يكون مثبت من الأعلى وحر من الأسفل فيتم وضع الصاموله التى تربط أعلى القضيب بالسقف ثم يتم أدخال القطاع الأستيل للمر العلوى وبعده الصاموله التى تربطه ثم الممر السفلى وصمولته بحيث تكون الصواميل حرة الحركه على طول القضيب وتمسك فى نهايته بطريقة القلاووظ 
أو
ب - يتم أستخدام القضبان المركبه اى قضبان تركب داخل بعضها لزيادة طولها طبعا مع مراعة التصميم اللازم وطرق اللحام المختلفه التى تأمن تراكب القضيب مع بعضه على نفس الأستقامه 

( اى يتم الصنع والتنفيذ فقط لهذا المشروع ) - بالهجه المصريه " القطاعات تصنع عموله لهذا المشروع "

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يونيو 2008)

*المشاركة 11 " انهيار ممرات في فندق"*

السلام عليكم
في البداية اوجه الشكر الجزيل لادارة هذا المنتدى القيم وجميع القائمين عليه وجميع المنتسيبن اليه واتمنى من كل اخ مشترك في هذا المنتدى ان يدعو اكبر عدد ممكن المهندسين بجميع خبراتهم للانضمام لهذا المنتدى لما فيه من فائدة قيمة له ويمكن ان يفيد غيره من المهندسين من خبرته.
اشكر للجميع من مشاركين ومتابعين لهذه السلسلة من " مشاكل هندسية وحلول هندسية" في هذه المشاركة رقم 11 والخاصة بانهيار ممرين في فندق حياة رجنسي عام 1981 في امريكا.
It was July 17, 1981 when the guests at the brand new Hyatt Regency Hotel in Kansas City witnessed a catastrophe. Approximately 2000 people were gathered to watch a dance contest in the hotels state of the art lobby. While the majority of the guests were on the ground level, some were dancing on the floating walkways on the second, third and fourth levels. At about 7:05 pm a loud crack was heard as the second and fourth level walkways collapsed onto the ground level. This disaster took the lives of 114 people and left over 200 injured. 

 ولما في من فائدة هندسية لتجنب الخطأ الهندسي في جميع مراحلة التصميم والتنفيذ والاشراف ولتوضحيح هذه الاخطاء التي كانت سأقوم بالتحليل لكل مرحلة من المراحل مع التعليق عليها وما هو الحل الافضل ( من وجهة نظري ) لتفادي هذه المشكلة وبالتالي تكون لدينا مشاركة كاملة لعلها تفيد ويستفيد منها اكبر عدد من المهندسين المتابعين فلله الحمد وصل عدد المطالعين لهذا الباب بحدود 4600 ولكن بكل اسف وحرقة اقولها بصدق ان عدد المشاركين في جميع المشاركات السابقة قليل جدا ( وفيهم الخير والبركة) وهم تقريبا نفسهم في كل مرة ويعود الى عدة اسباب في وجهة نظري ومنها عقدة الخجل لدى الكثير من المهندسين وذلك خشية ان يدلي برأية ويكون غير صحيح وسبب اخر الى قلة خبرة عدد كبير من المهندسين المنتسيبن لهذا المنتدى اي انهم من حديثي التخرج وفي المقابل فان عدد كبير من المهندسين ممن لديهم الخبرة الكبيرة ليس لهم الاهتمام بالوسائل الحديثة سواء استخدام الكمبيوتر او الانضمام لمنتديات هندسية لانه يعتبر ذلك مضيعة للوقت ولا فائدة منه ولن اعلق اكثر من ذلك واعود لموضوع هذه المشاركة وهو الاهم بالنسبة لي.
Basic Walkway Design
• Three walkways, on the second, third,
and fourth floors, span the atrium.
• The third floor walkway was designed
for higher traffic than the other
walkways, and was consequently wider
and offset from the other walkways.
• The third and fourth floor walkways
were suspended from the atrium roof,
with the second floor walkway
connected to the fourth floor walkway.​​من خلال المرفقات السابقة اعود للتصميم الهندسي المقدم من قبل المصمم فهذا التصميم له حسنات وله عيوب
- حسنات هذا التصميم
سهوله الجملة الانشائية للتصميم فهي سهلة التحليل وانتقال الاحمال بين العناصر سهل يمكن فهمه بسهوله.
- سيئات هذا التصميم
اولا :- تنفيذ قضبان التحميل Rod بهذا الشكل غير عملي فلتركيب الصامولة Nut للممر في الطابق العلوي تحتاج الي تسنين الرود من البداية حتى مستوي الممر العلوي وهذه المسافة طولها 30 قدم مما خلق مشكلة كبيرة لمقاول التصنيع للهيكل المعدني .
ولحل هذه المشكله ( من وجهة نظري) كان اما ثلاثة حلول 
1- ان يتم فصل قضبان التحميل للممر العلوي عن السفلي .
2- ان يتالف الضب من قطعتين فبعد ان يتم تركيب الممر العلوي (الجزء الاول) يتم لحام weld joint مع الجزء السلفي للقضيب تحت مستوى الصامولة Nut وبالتالي نحتاج تسنين threaded الجزء الاول من القضيب عند مستوي السقف والنهاية السفلى عند مستوى الممر العلوي وعادة تكون بطول 6 انش ومن ثم الجزء الثاني من القضيب( الفسفلي) يكون مسنن من جه واحدة فقط والسفلية لتحميل الممر بطول 6 انش. والجهة العلويه منه يتم لحامها مع الجزء الاول للقضب.
3- نفس الحل في البند 2 ولكن باستخدام الوصل الميكانيكي وذلك باستخدام (socket or Muff ) Coupling System تكون مسننة ( مثل المفة المستخدمة في وصل الانابيب) .
واذا ناقشنا الحلول الثلاثة المقترحة نجد ان الحل رقم 1 يزيد عدد قضبان العليق للضعف ويحتاج الى تفصيلة خاصة عند تفاطع قضبان التعليق للممر السلفي مع الممر السفلي وهذا الحل لست افضلة.
اما الحل2 الثاني التلحيم يؤدي الى تشوه منظر قضبان التعليق ويحتاج الةى مهاره في اللحام وفحص الوصلة للتاكد من قدرتها.
اما المقترح رقم 3 فهو الافضل فالوصلة لا تشكل اي تشوية لمنظر القضيب وذلك سهلة التنفيذ فيتم تركيب الممر العلوي ومن ثم تركيب Socket ومن ثم الجزء الثاني من القضيب وحتاج فقط الى تسنين القضيب للجزء الاول والثاني من طرفية بمقدار 6 انش. وبالتالتي نحل المشلكة التي كانت في تسنين القضيب وبالتالي لا نحتاج الى تغيير الوصلة.
ثانيا : ظريقة تنفيذ الجسر الحامل للممر من قطعين من U Channel بطريقة Toe to Toe اي القدم بالقدم وهذا واضح في التفاصيل التي وضعت سابقا وهذا الوصل برأيي ضعيف حيث يتم بعد لحام القطعين ( على شكل box ) الى ثقب drilled وبالتالي يضعب مقطع التحميل ( وهذا كان السبب الرئيسي للانهيار وليس Nut كما يعتقد) ويؤدي الى انهياره وسيأتي الشرح له لاحقا.
وكان من الافضل ان يتم اللحام بطريقة Back to Back حسب الصورة المرفقة ويتم عمل فراغ space بين القطعتين بمقدار قطر قضيب التحميل وبالتالي عند التحميل فان الضغط كله يكون web of U channel وليس على الجناح (القدم)Flange of U channel وهي ضعيفة .
 واتوقع ان المصصم لم يقم بالتدقيق على الاجهادات الناتجة عن التحميلBunching Shear على قدم U Channel .
ثالثا : الخطأ كان في تقدير الاحمال من حيث ان الحمل على الممر يحسب على احمال قاعات الديسكو وليس حمل الممرات كما هو في الكود 
The Kansas City Building Code requires a minimum support value of 151 kN. The
original design was capable of supporting 90 kN. With the design changes made during
construction, the walkways would be supporting double that amount, or 180 kN,​assuming the walkways were loaded at the maximum recommended weight limit.

والان نعود للاقتراح الذي تقدم به المقاول لحل مشكلة الصعوبة التنفيذية في تسنين قضيب التحميل بمقدار 30 قدم فمن خلال تركيز المقاول مع المصنع على حل مشكل تسنين قضيب التحمل والتفصيلة التي وجودها والتي كانت بالنسبة اليهم الحل السحري لهذه المشكله غاب عن تفكيرهم ان يتم اعادة التدقيق الانشائي للوصله فكل التركيز كان ان قطر القضيب للجزء العلوي والسفلي لم يتغير وبالتالي اعطيت الموافقة عليها من المشرف والمصمم ( موافقة المصمم كان شفهيا بواسطة التلفون ولكنه انكر ذلك في التحقيق وان الموافقة من مهندس جديد كانت وليس من المصمم مباشره) .
ومن خلال تعديل التفصيلة للتحميل للممر العلوي فان التصميم الانشائي لنظام التحميل قد تغير 100 % وذلك من خلال 
1- في التصميم الاصلي كانت الجسور للممر العلوي تحمل فقط الاحمال على هذا الممر اما التفصيلة المعدلة فان الجسور تحمل حمل الجسر العلوي والسفلي ( حسب المرفق).
2- تولد عزوم على نهاية الجسر ناتجة عن لا مركزية الحمل للممر العلوي والسفلي ( وهذا الذي ادى الى انهيار الممر ) وهو العزوم Moment ادث الى اجهادات مضاعفة على Toe of U Channel والتي هي بالاصل ضعيفة ( كما تم شرحة سابقا حيث كان يفضل ان يكون التلحيم Back to Back ) حسب الصور المرفقة توضح الانهيار كيف حصل .
3- تولد احمال مضاعفة على الصامولة Nut للممر العلوي ورغم ذلك تحملت هذه الاحمال والانهيار حصل في Toe of U Channel وقد ادى هذا الحمل الى انزلاق الصوموله من مكانها حسب الصور المرفقة.
4- من خلال الصور السابقة للانهيار نلاحظ ان الممر ( للطابق الرابع) والذي يخدم طابق واحد لم يحصل انهيار بالرغم من الاحمال الزائدة ولكن لا يوجد احمل عزوم Moment .
ومن خلال هذه المشكلة يتضح ان التعديلات التي تتم موقعيا ولا يتم فيها اعادة الحسابات الانشائية ولا يتم فيها التواصل مع المهندس المصمم وكذلك قلة خبرة المصمم في طرق التنفيذ والتفكير فقط في الحل الهندسي دون التفكير بأن هذا الحل ممكن تنفيذة من ناحية عملية كل ذلك يؤدي الى حصول الاخطاء والتي قد تصل الى انهيار المنشأ بالكامل كما حدث في مثالنا هذا حيث كان عدد القتلى 114 والجرخى يزيد عن 200 .


----------



## ماجدان (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور جدا مهندسنا الكريم على التحليل القيم المفيد 
جزاك الله خيرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## body55 (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله لك صدقة جارية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الشطر للمهندس سالدان والمهندس بودي على التحية والدعاء


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 يونيو 2008)

*تحية تقدير واجلال*

صديقي الاستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوي ,,, المحترم . 
تحية طيبة وبعد...

في بادئ الامر سأقتبس من مشاركتك الاخيرة هذه الفقرة ://


ولما في من فائدة هندسية لتجنب الخطأ الهندسي في جميع مراحلة التصميم والتنفيذ والاشراف ولتوضحيح هذه الاخطاء التي كانت سأقوم بالتحليل لكل مرحلة من المراحل مع التعليق عليها وما هو الحل الافضل ( من وجهة نظري ) لتفادي هذه المشكلة وبالتالي تكون لدينا مشاركة كاملة لعلها تفيد ويستفيد منها اكبر عدد من المهندسين المتابعين فلله الحمد وصل عدد المطالعين لهذا الباب بحدود 4600 ولكن بكل اسف وحرقة اقولها بصدق ان عدد المشاركين في جميع المشاركات السابقة قليل جدا ( وفيهم الخير والبركة) وهم تقريبا نفسهم في كل مرة ويعود الى عدة اسباب في وجهة نظري ومنها عقدة الخجل لدى الكثير من المهندسين وذلك خشية ان يدلي برأية ويكون غير صحيح وسبب اخر الى قلة خبرة عدد كبير من المهندسين المنتسيبن لهذا المنتدى اي انهم من حديثي التخرج وفي المقابل فان عدد كبير من المهندسين ممن لديهم الخبرة الكبيرة ليس لهم الاهتمام بالوسائل الحديثة سواء استخدام الكمبيوتر او الانضمام لمنتديات هندسية لانه يعتبر ذلك مضيعة للوقت ولا فائدة منه ولن اعلق اكثر من ذلك واعود لموضوع هذه المشاركة وهو الاهم بالنسبة لي. 


واعلق عليها كالاتي // 
استاذنا الكريم سلامتك من الاسف والحرقة ,,,,,, فما تقدمه في هذا الموضوع يجب ان يقابله كل فخر واعتزاز ,,,وليس اسف ,,وحرقة !! 

هذا ليس من باب المجاملة ,,,,, بل هو من باب شكر النعمة / لاني اعتبر ان ما تقدمه هو بالفعل نعمة لكل مهندس ذو خبرة , طالب هندسة او خريج جديد ..... . 

ويا ليت اخواننا في هذا الملتقى سواء الخريجيين منهم او الذين ما زالوا على مقاعد الدراسة ,,, يدركوا اهمية مثل هذه المشاكل التي تطرح في هذا الموضوع ,,, ,,,, لحياتهم العملية ,,, سواء كان اتجاههم للتصميم ,, او في مجال التنفيذ ............ 

فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر ,, المشاركة في مثل هذه المواضيع تعمل على الاتي : // 

- تدريب عقولنا على التفكير بطرق هندسية مختلفة عن التي نعتاد عليها اثناء الدراسة الجامعية .

- ترتيب المعلومات الهندسية التي امتلكناها اثناء الدراسة // وتركيزها في سبيل حل احدى المشاكل المطروحة . 

- طرح مثل هذه المشاكل ,, يقدم لنا خدمة كبيرة الا وهي وضعنا امام حالات واقعية وعملية قد نتعرض لها بالحياة العملية /// وبالتالي عرضها بهذا الشكل يجنبنا الوقوع في حالات مماثلة .

- ليس من الضروري ان تتكرر نفس المشاكل المطروحة لنا في الحياة العملية /// ولكن المهم ان نستفيد منها قدر الامكان ,,, والقياس عليها ,, واستغلال حسنا الهندسي الذي ياتي بالخبرة والاحتكاك بالاضافة الى نتاج الدراسة .

هذا قليل من الفائدة الجمة التي يحققها طرح هذا الموضوع وهذه المشاكل وحلولها ,,, وخصوصا" لان طريقة عرضها وتدعيمها بالصور , وتبادل الاراء فيها ,,,, يجعل منها مادة سلسة ومشوقة .

واخيرا" م.رزق .. اتمنى منك الاستمرار بنفس القوة والعزيمة والحرفنة ,,, ,,, بانتظار المشاركة القادمة ,,,, 

واعتقد انك لا تمانع بان يقوموا الزملاء بطرح بعض المشاكل التي مروا بها او سمعوا عنها ؟؟؟؟ 


مع املي بان يقوموا مشرفو الموقع بتثبيت هذا الموضوع لما فيه من اهمية​


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور علي الموضوع


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يونيو 2008)

بالنسبة لموضوع الخزان أعتقد انه يمكن الصب علي مراحل ولا نجعل فاصل الصب علي مستوي او خط واحد ويتم وضع حديد أضافي بتفصيلة معينة لفاصل الصب ليمنع التشقق وفي الغالب يتم غزل الخزانات بمواد عازلة من الداخل ونفس الشئ ينطبق علي الجدار ولكن نحاول قدر الامكان الوصول او القرب من منطقة ثلث الارتفارع ويتم عندها فاصل الصب وبعد ذلك يتم فحص الخزان تدريجياً


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يونيو 2008)

بخصوص الاطار انا افضل ان يكون من النوع المفصلي حتي لاتتولد عزوم انحاء عالية علي التربة اما من الناحية التنفذية فيجب تدعيم الاطار من الجوانب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكر لكل من المهندس محمد والمهندس عزيز المشاركة.
بخصوص ما ذكرة المهندس محمد فاقول ليس من باب الفخر او التباهي ولكن هذا مما علمني ربي بان المشاكل والحلول الهندسية هي نتاج سنوات من الخبرة يدعمها مراجعات ودراسات وابحاث طويله اخذت الجهد والوقت والكثير .
فالمهم هو التحليل الهندسي المنطقي لاي مشكله هندسية ومن ثم وطع الحلول ومناقتشتها ومن ثم اختيار المناسب منها وتطويره خلال العمل.
فكما ذكرت سابقا فليس كل ما اطرحة قد مرت علي مشكتله فمنها ما سمعته من بعض الاصدقاء او منتديات اخرى او من خلال الدراسة والبحث.
والذي دفعني للكتابه في هذا الباب حل لمشكله وضعها اخ مهندس في احد المنتديات ثم ذيل مشاكته بان هذا هو الحل وللاسف لم يكن صائبا وقد رددت عليه واوضحت له اي الخطأ لان الذي يكتب في المنتديات او الخبرات المنقوله من الاخرين هو سلاح ذو حدين فاذا كانت الخبره هندسية وصحيحة يتستفاد منها ام كانت العكس فهي مشكله ووتتقال الخبرة بهذه الطريقة وبشكلها الخاطئ جيل بعد جيل وكثير من الممارسات سواء في الموقع او في التصميم ليس لها اساس هندسي وعلمي وانما توارث بالخبره " ان شاء الله احضر موضوعا بهذا الخصوص ".
فالمواضيع الهندسية التي تطرح في هذا المنتدى وهي على سبيل االمثال لا الحصر
1- التنفيذ من الالف للياء للمهندس سالدان.
2 - تنفيذ البايل للمهندس محمد زايد
برأيي الشخصي والهندسي هي من افضل ما قرأت فهي تثري المهندس بخبره لا تقل عن عشر سنوات فعليه في التنفيذ وهي اكثر فائدة من الكتب الهندسية التي تعطي المعلومة الهندسية ولا تعطي الخبره العملية.
وهناك من المواضيع التي تطرح وتعطي الخبره نادرا ما تجد مهندس يعطيك هذه الخبره على طبق من ذهب وبالمجان.
اذا هنا على سبيل المثال خبرة تنفيذ البايل ومن المشاركات في هذا الباب طرق صيانة بلاطة رصيف من اسفل فهذا الحل وطريقة الصيانة لا تجده في اي موقع او كتاب وللعلم ايضا هو من اختصاص شركات اجنية هندسية متخصصه في الموانئ وتم دفع ملايين الدولارات لاعداد الدراسة لصيانة الموانئ.
واعرف مدى الجهد الذي يحتاهة اعداد مشاركة واحدة فقط .
واهو الان لمشاركة المهندس عزيز
بالنسبة للصب قاعدة الخزان فكما تم شرحة بالمشارات السابقة فقد كان الصب على مراحل ولكن كان السؤال كيف نحدد او نقسم القاعدة للخزان وقد تم ذكر الحالات الثلاث الممكنه
1- التقسيم بشكل شبكة ( بالاتجاهين )
2- التقسيم بشكل قطاعArch Secor مع عمل دائرة في المنتصف.
3- التقسيم بشكل طولي .
بحيث يكن كل قسم مطلوب صبه Puring Concrete له لا تزيد الكمية عن 80 متر مكعب وتم مناقشة الحلول الثلاث 
1- التقسيم بشكل شبكي الى تقاطع فواصل الصب وبالتالي الي تقاطع water stop وهي معقدة تنفيديا وتسبب مشاكل وكذلك تخلق مشكله مع الفاصل مع الجدار حيث يكون الطول قصيرا.
2- بشكل طولي يكون طول قسم الصب 45 ويحتاج الى فاصل بالوسط ويكون العرض له قليل وعليه يكون طول من الجدار المطلوب صبه قليل حيث يفضل ان يستمر الفاصل للقاعده والجدار معها.
3- وكان الحل الامثل هو على شكل قطاع ( جزء من دائرة) وهنا لا يكون الا تقاطع واحد مع الدائرة في الوسط ويكون جميع اقسام الصب متساوية وطول الجار من الفاصل للفاصل مناسب.
يمكن الرجوع بالتفصيل للمشاركة ( افضل ان يتم الرسم للخزان باليد ودراسة الحلول المقتلاحة حتى يتم فهم المسألة بشكل افضل.
بخصوص المشاركة الخاصة بالاطار فكما تم ذكره في حينهاكان الاتصال مع القاعده مفصلي hing ولكن لا ينصح باستخدام مثل هذا النوع من المفاصل في المناطق الحارة والرطبه حيث ان اي تأكل في حديد المفصل يؤدي الى الانهيار.
وستكون باذن الله المشاركة القادمة عن جسور الطرق والتي تعتمد على توازنها على المفاصل Hing .

واعود


----------



## مسلم (21 يونيو 2008)

موضوع اكتر من رائع ....... و برجاء المساعدة فى حل هذه المشكلة 
بلاطة بها ترخيم كبير 
فما هو الحل 
فكرت فى شد كمرة اسفل منتصف البلاطة و لكنى فكرت فى العزم السالب المتولد اعلى البلاطة حيث انها بلاطه مصمته اى انه لا يوجد بها شبكة علويه تقاوم العزم السالب 

فما الحل


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (21 يونيو 2008)

بايل قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع ....... و برجاء المساعدة فى حل هذه المشكلة
> بلاطة بها ترخيم كبير
> فما هو الحل
> فكرت فى شد كمرة اسفل منتصف البلاطة و لكنى فكرت فى العزم السالب المتولد اعلى البلاطة حيث انها بلاطه مصمته اى انه لا يوجد بها شبكة علويه تقاوم العزم السالب
> ...



اخ بايل / 
للوقوف على حل المشكلة يجب معرفة المعطيات التالية :
- ابعاد البلاطة .
-سماكة البلاطة.
- تسليح البلاطة الرئيسي + التسليح العلوية عند الاعمدة ( وطول حديد التسليح هنالك ان امكن ) وابعاد الاعمدة وعددها . 
- طبيعة المبنى ( سكنى , مكاتب ,,,, ) .

والمهم ايضا " / هلى الترخيم الذي تتكلم عنه , اكتشف بعد الصب مباشرة , او بعد فك الطوبار ,, او بعد مضي فترة على فك الطوبار ,,, وهل تم تحميل البلاطة باحمال معينة مما نتج عنه الترخيم ,,,,,,,,, اي ارجو تلخيص الحالة التي نتج عنها الرخيم .
وما هو مقدار الترخيم . 
وهل قمتم بعمل فحص التحميل لاكتشاف مقدرة تحمل البلاطة للاحمال التصميمية ام لا . 

ارجو توضيح الصورة لنتمكن ( الزملاء ومن ثم انا ) من محاولة وضع الحلول لهذه المشكلة .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس بايل هذه المشاركة
اضافة لما ذكرة المهندس محمد من توضيحات فان هناك توضيحات اخرى مطلوبه
1- هل البلاطة لوخدها ام مستمره ايي هل يوجد بلاطات مجاورة لها ومن جهة.
2- نظام التحميل للبلاطة هل هو على جسور ساقطة drop beams او جدران حاملة.
3- سبب الهبوط هلى هو التحميل الزائد.
4- هل يوجد تشققات في اعلى سطح البلاطة.
5- هل البلاطة طابق اخير ام يوجد فوقها طوابق
وعلى العموم اذا توضحت الاجابة فالحل سهل باذن الله.
لانه ليس المهم اعادة البلاطة للاعلى لتقليل الترخيم deflection وانما المحافظة على وضعيتها بعد رفعها؟.
نحن بانتظار ردك
يفضل ارسال مخطط انشائي للبلاطة واذا كان هناك صور


----------



## ماجدان (22 يونيو 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> فالمواضيع الهندسية التي تطرح في هذا المنتدى وهي على سبيل االمثال لا الحصر
> 1- التنفيذ من الالف للياء للمهندس سالدان.
> 2 - تنفيذ البايل للمهندس محمد زايد
> برأيي الشخصي والهندسي هي من افضل ما قرأت فهي تثري المهندس بخبره لا تقل عن عشر سنوات فعليه في التنفيذ وهي اكثر فائدة من الكتب الهندسية التي تعطي المعلومة الهندسية ولا تعطي الخبره العملية.
> وهناك من المواضيع التي تطرح وتعطي الخبره نادرا ما تجد مهندس يعطيك هذه الخبره على طبق من ذهب وبالمجان.


 
والله ما اجد من كلمات التعليق شيئا ولا حتى حرف لأشكر المهندس الكبير الكريم رزق حجاوى 
على تقيم حضرتك لموضوع التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء 
وأعد هذه الكلمات من سيادتكم هى مجامله لطيفه منكم إلينا وليس الحقيقه لكون الموضوع وكاتبه لا يستحق تلك العبارات القويه 
وجزاك الله خيرا ووفقنا جميعا مع إدارة المنتدى للإفاده 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يونيو 2008)

الدعم كل 6 امتارغير صحيح


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يونيو 2008)

اولا بالنسبة لمنسوب صبة النظافة لن يتغير لان صبة النظافة غير غازلة للماء واما بالنسبة لحديد التسيح فكان من الافضل سحب المياة قبل بيوم من الصب حتي تتمكن من تنظيف التسليح وما اسفلة من الشوائب


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يونيو 2008)

المخطاطات هي صحية وتكيف 
اما بالنسبه للاحمال حمل الميت +حمل حي حسب الكود+أحمال مكاينات التكيف ومراح الشفط المركزية وقواعدها ان وجدت + الخزانات + المصاعد ان وجدت


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يونيو 2008)

هناك مخططات تنفذية يمكن عملها لتوزيع مكاينات التكيف والخزانات والي اخرة


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يونيو 2008)

بخصوص المشاركة رقم 

Steel Space Structrure 


توصيل لوازم التكيف بطريقة Fixed وتم نقل عزوم علي المنشاء وحصل الانهيار في امكان الوصلات حيث انها غير مصممه لنقل عزوم عالية نتبجة حركة مكاينات التكيف


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يونيو 2008)

بخصوص المشاركة رقم 8 
عرف معامل التصيحيح يستكمل عملة ويضيف علي الاوزان معامل التصحيح مثالاً قراءة الميزان 50 كغم فإن الوزن الحقيقي هو 100 كغم وتكون هذه العملية تحت اشراف مهندس


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يونيو 2008)

بخصوص المشاركة رقم 9 ( منشأ معدني )

ان ماحصل هو تراكم الثلج حول المنطقة المرتفعة في الاسفل (المعدلة علي شكل خيمة) نتجية الميول الحاد وزيادة وزن الثلج في المنطقة المجاورة مما ادي الي انهيار المنشاء


----------



## azeez3500 (24 يونيو 2008)

ابو العلياء قال:


> ابو العلياء قال:
> 
> 
> > هناك ايضا مشكلة وبصراحة عاوز حل
> ...


----------



## azeez3500 (24 يونيو 2008)

بخصوص المشاركة رقم 10 
تساقط الخرسانة المقذوفه نتجية استخدام اسمنت عادي ويجب استخدام اسمنت سريع التصلد


----------



## azeez3500 (24 يونيو 2008)

بخصوص المشاركة رقم 11

الاحمال هي حمل ميت وحمل حي وحمل دينامكي

اما بالنسبة للتفصيلة فانا افضل عمل 2 من Nut + وردة (وشره)


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس عزيز على هذه المشاركات بالجمله وان شاء الله في اقرب وقت احاول الرد عليه بالتجزئة 
وشكرااا للجميع


----------



## ghreebeldar (25 يونيو 2008)

بخصوص التعشيش المذكور فى المشكلة الأولى أضيف :
بخصوص اقتراح سالدان :
1 ـ لااوافق على دهان حديد التسليح بالبريمر لأنه لايوجد صدأ حالى ولا مستقبلا
والبريمر مادة عازلة تقلل تماسك الحديد مع الخرسانة
2 ـ يلزم دهان سطح الخرسانة ( فاصل الصب ) بادة ربط ايبوكسية 
3 ـ عمل جوانب من النجارة لحفظ المادة المصبوبة
4 ـ ثم صب جميع الفراغ ( التعشيش ) بعد تكسير الرايش أو الأجزاء الخرسانية الغير متماسكة بالكامل بالجروت لسببين :
ا ـ لقوة صلابته ب ـ لأنه غير قابل للانكماش 
بالتوفيق للجميع
مهندس / مدير دعم جودة التنفيذ بالمقاولون العرب


----------



## ghreebeldar (25 يونيو 2008)

بالنسبة للمشكلة رقم 2 :
1 ـ لابد من استمرار الصب للخرسانة فى هذه الحالة24 ساعة وحتى ينتهى الجزء الفاصل بين الخرسانات الأفقية والرأسية والتى تكون على ارتفاع من ظهر حديد التسليح الأفقى يساوى نصف الووتر ستوب والذى يسمى بالمصرى الكيكر
2 ـ أى يلزم عمل فاصل صب بين الأفقى والرأسى بارتفاع رأسى حوالى 10 ـ 12 سم ( الكيكر ) مع وضع ووتر ستوب عند فاصل الصب وهذا لازم وضرورى.
3 ـ لابد من اختبار الخزان بملئه بالماء مهما كانت الكمية ثم تحديد أماكن التسرب ان وجدت وعلاجها بعد تفريغ الخزان
4 ـ ولايخفى على حضراتكم أن الخرسانة يضاف اليها مادة مانعة للنفاذية مع مادة مؤخرة للشك وفى نفس الوقت تساعد على سهولة التشغيل وتسهيل عملية الفرمجة .
5 ـ بعد ذلك يتم صب خرسانة الميول بالأرضية .
6 ـ يتم بعد ذلك عزل أرضيات وجوانب الخزان بمادة عازلة ( وتكون غير مضرة للمياه فى حالة خزانات مياه الشرب ) 
7 ـ ثم يتم ملئ الخزان بالمياه مرة أخرى لاختبار التسرب 
8 ـ واذاوجدـ لاقدر الله ـ تسرب يعالج بالحقن بمادة مانعة للتسرب 
وهذا هو الحاصل دائما فى مثل هذه الحالات
وبالله التوفيق وأنا تحت أمر الجميع ان كان عندكم أى استفسار 
مهندس / مدير دعم جودة التنفيذ بالمقاولون العرب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس غريب مشاركته وان شاء الله في اقرب فرصة اردن عليه.
وفي هذه الايام مشغول بالتحضير للمشاركة رقم 12 
فانتظروووووووووووووووها
في موضوع جسور الطرق.

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
انتظر من الاخوة في المنتدى وضع اي مشكلة تنفيذية تحتاج الى حلول هندسية او اي خبرة سابقة في ها الموضوع لنشر الفائدة بين المهندسين.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## مسلم (2 يوليو 2008)

برجاء تثبيت الموضوع حتى يتسنى لمهندسي التنفيذ حديثي التخرج الإستفادة ............


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس اهتمامه ولكن لا اطلب تثبيت الموضوع لان التثبيت معناه التجميد.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
للمهندس غريب " حياك الله اخى الكريم "
أولا ... ليه غريب أنت مش فى مصر ؟

ثانيا 
أولا نتفق على أن الحديد يصدأ بمجرد ملامسته للماء وتعرضه للهواء الجوى حتى وإن كان الناتج قشرة صدأ خارجيه ضعيفه 
بالنسبة لى أنا أسمى صدا الحديد " سرطان الحديد "
فالكنسر بالإنسان ورم يزيد داخل الجسم ويسبب دمور الخلايا 
بينما الكنسر فى الحديد تآكل وهو مايلبس إلا أن يزيد ويتزايد حتى لا نجد بالسيخ ما يتحمل الأحمال ويسبب دمور الأسياخ

عموما البرايمر المستخدم ليس المقصد به البرايمر الأحمر الذى يستخدم لطلاء القطاعات المعدنيه لحمايتها قبل دهنها مثل الكريتال 
ولكنى اقصد المواد المشبعه بالزنك والتى تعمل على حماية الحديد وتساعد وتقوى من الإلتصاق بينه وبين الخرسانه الجديده أما الماده الإيبوكسيه تعمل على تسهيل وتقوية اللحام بين الخرسانه القديمه والجديده 
يمكنك متابعة متطلبات الكود المصرى للخرسانه لعلاج التعشيش رقم 203/2007
والآن لى طلب من سيادتكم 
إذا أمكن عمل موضوع عن أختبارات ضبط الجوده بالمعمل والموقع حتى يستفيد أخواننا حديثى الخبره لأنه طلب منا أكثر من مره ومنى شخصيا فى مثل هذه المواضيع والتى تحتاج لخبير ومتخصص وممارس مثل سيادتكم
وجزاك الله خيرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس سالدان مشاركته واشتياقي له.
ان شاء الله في اقرب فرصه ابدأ بالكتابة في طلبك Quality Control 
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ماجدان (9 يوليو 2008)

والله العظيم انا اكثر أشتياقا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## شبراويات (9 يوليو 2008)

انا بحييك يا زق حجاوي كلامك منطقي جداا

1-ياريت ياجماعه حد يقولي ليه بنحط ساعات شبكة حديد علوي في القواعد عايز اعرف ايه السبب الهندسي؟؟
2-باكيه فلات وباكيه سوليد بينهم كمره..توقيف الحديد عند الكمره شكله ايه؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يوليو 2008)

شبراويات قال:


> انا بحييك يا زق حجاوي كلامك منطقي جداا
> 
> 1-ياريت ياجماعه حد يقولي ليه بنحط ساعات شبكة حديد علوي في القواعد عايز اعرف ايه السبب الهندسي؟؟
> 2-باكيه فلات وباكيه سوليد بينهم كمره..توقيف الحديد عند الكمره شكله ايه؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس شبراويات على التحية والمشاركة
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول اعود بالسؤال بصياغة اخرى " اين نحتاج الى حديد التسليح في القواعد ؟؟"
الجواب حسب ما تعلمناه ان الحديد التلسيح= reinforcement steell= Rebar (للاستفادة بشكل اكبر احاول حسب معرفتي وضع المصطلح باكثر من تعبير حسب استخدامه في كل دوله ) يوضع في منطقة الشد Tension Zone للخرسانه =concrete وكذلك يوضع في منطقة الضغط compretion Zone للخرسانه اذا كان الضغط على الخرسانه اكبر من المسموح به .
وبناءا على ما سبق ففي قواعد الابنية لا يمكن ان يحصل اجهادات شد على القاعدة من الاعلى ( ووضع حديد التسليج في اعلى القاعدة ليس له اساس هندسي).
بخصوص سؤالك الثاني فاعتذر عن الاجابة لانني لم استطع فهم سؤالك.
متمنيا مزيد المشاركة
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي المهندس رزق حجاوي / 
قد يكون السائل في المشاركة الاخيرة يستفسر عن القواعد بشكل عام ومنها المشتركة او الرافت combined or raft footing ,, وكما تعلم ففي كلا الحالتين بالغالب يكون هنالك نقاط انقلاب للعزوم بالاخص بين الاعمدة وبالتالي لا بد من شبكة التسليح العلوي في مثل هذه الحالة حتى لو كانت في الحد الادنى من التسليح المطلوب ( حسب قيمة العزوم ) 

ففي مشاركتك ذكرت انه في قواعد الابنية لا يمكن ان يكون هنالك اجهاد شد من الاعلى ,,,, ولكن ماذا لو كانت قواعد الابنية مشتركة لتتداخل القواعد وقرب الاعمدة ...الخ ؟


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم.. 

مرحباً م. رزق حجاوي، م. محمد زايد.. إضافة لما تفضل به م. رزق، وعقبه م. زايد، فإنه تجدر الإشارة أيضاً إلى التسليح في القواعد المنفردة المتوضع تحت العمود والذي يكون مرفوع بشكل إترية كاملة، بحيث تكون عدد قضبانه عادة نصف عدد القضبان الموجودة تحت العمود وبحيث لا تقل عن قضيبين..


----------



## ماجدان (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

إلى الأخ شبراويات

* لا يصح مناداة أستاذ وكبير مهندسين بأسمه كده ( رزق حجاوى ) حتى وإن كنت أكبر منه سنا 
وإن لم تكن تعرفه وتعرف أعماله وأنه من كبار مهندسين الشرق الأوسط فيكفى أنه على الأقل من كبار مهندسين السايت الذين تواجدوا عليه من نشأته حتى الآن على الأقل م.رزق حجاوى 

1 - بخصوص سؤالك الأول فكما اجاب المهندس محمد زايد يوضع حديد علوى فى حالة القواعد المشتركه كحاله عامه يأتى من وراها القواعد الشريطيه واللبشه المسلحه وتأكد انه
فيما اى قطاع وجد تسليح علوى فتأكد أنه يقاوم إجهادات شد تولد عزوم سالبه وتحدث إنقلاب فى العزوم من العزوم الموجبه فى الأسقل إلى العزوم الموجبه فى الأعلى 

أو كما قال المهندس رزق حجاوى لا يوجد فى القواعد حديد علوى ( القواعد المنفصله ) وليست مشتركه مثلما موضح أعلاه 

2 - وسؤالك الثانى لا يلزم توقف الحديد بين النظامين هذا للعلم كمنهج هندسى والتنفيذ يكون حسب المخططات المصمم عليها 
وعند التصميم حسب الرغبه وإن كنت تريد توقف الحديد فأينما وجد سيخ حديد تريد إيقافه يقف عند نقطة أنتهاء عمله مضاف إليه طول التماسك 
وانوه مرارا وتكرارا لا يوجد وقف لحديد التسليح عند نقطة انتهاء عمله دون أضافة طول التماسك ( مفيش حاجه كده فى الهندسه المدنيه أبدا ) 
يعنى يقف بعد سنتر لاين الكمره بمسافة طول التماسك والذى يجب أن يستند على حافة الكمره النهائيه حتى لا يحدث تحريك او إزاحه أو إنحناء فى الأسياخ ناتج عمليات تنفيذ الصب للخرسانه 
والله أعلى وأعلم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس رزق - الاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بخصوص موضوع ان القاعده المنفصله لا يجب ان يكون بها تسليح علوي اسمحلي اختلف معاك في هذة النقطه لان ممكن تشغل حديد علوي في القطاع كعنصر لتحمل الضغط ليساعد مع الخرسانه كما تفضلت وده ممكن يحصل في حاله انك تكون محكوم بمنسوب حفر معين لا يجب الا تتعده ( لاي اسباب فنيه خاصة بالتربه ) وعندك منسوب معماري للبدروم يجب ان يحترم ايض فتضطر الي ان تكون محكوم بارتفاع معين للقواعد يجب الا تتعداه وعندك عمود مثلا عليه حمل كبير نوعا ما بحيث انالحد الاقصي للقطاع الذي يجب الا تتعداه لا يفي بمتطلبات الامان للخرسانه . ففي هذة الحاله ستضطر الي استخدا م قطاع مسلح من الجهتين لتستكمل الفرق بين مقاومة الخرسانه والمقاومه الواقعه علي القطاع - وطبعا ها نيجي لمشكلة القص والاختراق ودي ممكن نشيلها علي تسليح القص طبقا للكود البريطاني والامريكي اما الكود المصري فلا يحدث ذلك حيث انه لا يسمح بمقاومه القص والاختراق الا عن طريق سمك القطاع الخرساني فقط 
طبعا الموضوع ده ما حصلش معايا قبل كده بس انا باقول هذا الكلام بناءا علي تفكير منطقي ومش عارف ايه رايك وراي الاخوة الزملاء في في تلك الحاله وشكرا


----------



## حسان2 (10 يوليو 2008)

الأخوة الكرام
وجدت من المناسب أن أدلي بدلوي في موضوع التسليح العلوي في الأساسات اذ أنه لقي ىراء متعددة ومختلفة, مع احترامي لجميع الآراء التي وردت لكل الأخوة يجب أن أنوه أن التسليح العلوي يلزم للأساسات في بعض الحالات اضافة للأساست المشتركة أذكر اهمها:
1- حالات الأبنية المعدنية التي تكون أوزانها عادة خفيفة وتتعرض لحمولات شد من الرياح "uplift" تكون عادة كبيرة مقارنة مع الأوزان الذاتية للمنشأة ويتم عادة تأمين التوازن باضافة أحمال اضافية كوزن التربة "بتعميق الأساسات قليلا "أو تكبير حجم الأساسات أو أي طريقة أخرى, في هذه الحالات تشترط كل الكودات تسليح علوي للساسات بسبب توزيع الاجهادات غير المنتظم تحت الأساسات" غالبا مثلثي" وقد يكون جزء من الأساس في بعض حالات التحميل محايدا "بسبب الشد"
2- أساست الجدران الاستنادية : حيث يكون الشد في أحد جوانب الأساس من الأعلى ويتطلب تسليح علوي
3- أي أساس يتعرض لقوى أفقية كبيرة تفرض توزيع اجهادت مثلثي تحت الأساس أو أن بعض حالات التحميل تجعل جزء من الأساس محايدا
4- تشترط معظم الكودات في حال تعرض الأساس لقوى شد حتى لو كانت محصلة القوى النهائية ضاغطة وجود تسليح علوي
وهناك حالات خاصة أخرى تتعلق بظروف كل منشاة
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## إنشائي طموح (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، ولو أن مشاركتي جاءت متأخرة فأرجع ذلك لفرط استمتاعي بما تم عرضه في هذا الموضوع وردود أساتذتي وإخواني المهندسين الأجلاء بارك الله فيهم ، وأرجو من الأخوه الاستمرار بنفس العزيمه والنشاط ، وأن يلتمسوا العذر لمن لم يشارك فأنا أجزم أن المستفيدين من غير المشاركين لا يعدون ولا يحصون ، وأنا واحد منهم ، فجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mnci (10 يوليو 2008)




----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لجميع ااخوة على المشاركة واخص بالذكر هنا المهندس سالدان (لا داع للعتب بخصوص الالقاب فلست ممن يتأثر بذلك ).
بخصوص ما ذكرته كان في قصدي للقواعد المنفصلة في الابنية حيث يلاحظ بعض عدد المصممين يرفع نصف كمية الحديد السفلي وبالاتجاهين وهذا الذي لم اجد اي كود يشترط ذلك.
اما بخصوص وضع حديد التسليح فكما تم التنويه له في بداية التعريف ان الحديد يوضع في مناطق التي تتعرض للعزوم moment (منطقة الشد) وفي منطقة الضغط عندما تزيد الاجهادات للضغط في الخرسانه عن الحد المسموح به فعندها يتم التصميم على اساس تسليح ثنائي =Doubly reinfroced concrete ( اما انه هذه الحاله تنطبق على القواعد المنفصلة isolated foundation or single foundation فحقيقة لم تمر معي خلال فترة عملي اما في القواعد المشتركة cobined foundation او الحصيرة raft or mat foundation فكانت تحصل بالعادة).
واكرر شكري لجميع الاخوة على التوضيح والتصحيح .
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ماجدان (10 يوليو 2008)

والله يا جماعه فعلا مناقشه أكثر من رائعه وتداخل وتشابك للأفكار مفيد جدا ومحدثكم أولهم 
مهندس محى فعلا ......... ولكن دى حالات خاصه للمنشأ أعتقد أننا نناقش الحاله العامه ونوافق أو على الأقل أوافق حضرتك كما ذكر م. حجاوى Doubly reinfroced concrete 
وبالطبع ايضا ما اشار إليه المهندس حسان2
على فكره يا بشمهندس محى لو لم تذكر موضوع الكود المصرى لكنت ذكرت بالفعل أنه يعتمد فى الأساسات على السمك وليس التسليح لمقاومة القص الثاقب ,غن كنا جميعا فى القطر المصرى نستخدم أحيانا التسليح العلوى الإضافى أحياننا بدلا من زيادة العمق d ولكن أعتقد أنه ليس أتباعا للكود البريطانى وانما للعلم الهندسى الطبيعى والمنوه عنه فى الكود المصرى بالفعل فى حالة البلاطات المسطحه 
والله أعلى وأعلم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يوليو 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لجميع ااخوة على المشاركة واخص بالذكر هنا المهندس سالدان (لا داع للعتب بخصوص الالقاب فلست ممن يتأثر بذلك ).
> بخصوص ما ذكرته كان في قصدي للقواعد المنفصلة في الابنية حيث يلاحظ بعض عدد المصممين يرفع نصف كمية الحديد السفلي وبالاتجاهين وهذا الذي لم اجد اي كود يشترط ذلك.
> اما بخصوص وضع حديد التسليح فكما تم التنويه له في بداية التعريف ان الحديد يوضع في مناطق التي تتعرض للعزوم Moment (منطقة الشد) وفي منطقة الضغط عندما تزيد الاجهادات للضغط في الخرسانه عن الحد المسموح به فعندها يتم التصميم على اساس تسليح ثنائي =doubly Reinfroced Concrete ( اما انه هذه الحاله تنطبق على القواعد المنفصلة Isolated Foundation Or Single Foundation فحقيقة لم تمر معي خلال فترة عملي اما في القواعد المشتركة Cobined Foundation او الحصيرة Raft Or Mat Foundation فكانت تحصل بالعادة).
> ...


 
السلام عليكم..
شكراً لك م. رزق حجاوي ولجميع الأساتذة الكرام..
ربما يقصد المهندسون المذكورون بالحديد المرفوع، أي مد نصف الحديد، ورفع النصف الآخر لا ليشكل إترية كاملة، ولكن ليشكل حرف U في صندوق الأساس، فالعديد من المهندسين كما تفضلت يقوم بذلك.. رغم أن اشتراطات الكود العربي السوري في هذا الموضوع (الملحق 3: ملحق الرسوم) تشترط بأن يتم وضع التسليح في الاتجاهين ليشكل حرف U حيث أن الجناحين اليميني واليساري بطول H/2 أو 30سم أيهما أكبر، وأيضاً يجب رفع نصف التسليح الموجود تحت العمود (على الأقل قضيبين) ليشكل إترية كاملة..


----------



## aalmasri (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بعد اذن اخي المهندس رزق, اود اضافة هذه المشاركة المتواضعة في هذا الموضوع القيم وهي المشاركة رقم 12 على ما اعتقد. الموضوع هنا عن انهيار جملون معدني truss بسبب بعض الاخطاء

العنصر الاساسي هنا هو جملون معدني (الشكل 1: مسقط افقي) مكون من طابقين (الشكل 2: واجهة) ويحمل سقف مركب (حديد وخرسانة). تحليل الجملون تم بشكل اعتيادي لايجاد القوى المحورية في العناصر المختلفة. المقاطع كانت عبارة عن مقاطع مربعة مفرغة مجمعة من مقطعين L .









بعد فحص المنشأ بعد الانهيار, تبين ان هناك عدة اسباب قد تكون ساهمت في هذا الفشل:
عند تحليل وتصميم المنشأ, يظهر انه تم اهمال لامركزية القوى بشكل كامل, وعلى هذا يجب ان تمر جميع القوى في مراكز ثقل العناصر الحديدية (كما هو موضح في الشكل 3). رغم ذلك, قام المقاول بتفسير المفصل B حسب الشكل 4, والذي يسبب لامركزية في القوى وبالتالي تشكل بعض العزوم.









هذا الانزياح بمقدار 15 سم سيؤدي لتكون عزم مقداره 390 كيلو نيوتن.م والذي سيتم توزيعه على المفصل B . لو ان هذا العضو الانشاءئ مصمم على اعلى اجهاد من الممكن ان يتحمله, فان اضافة اي عزم قد يؤدي الى المشاكل. المشكلة الاكبر ان التنفيذ كان بشكل اسوأ كما هو موضح بالشكل 5 و6 
مشكلة مشابه حدثت عند النقطة A, كما هو موضح في المخططات في الشكل 7












سؤالي هنا للاخوة المهندسين باختصار: لو كنت انت المقاول, وجائتك مخططات من هذا القبيل, ماذا تقترح لتفادي العزوم الناتجة من لامركزية محاور العناصر الانشائية عند النقطة A؟ 

سأضع اقتراحي بعد اعطاء الفرصة للاخوة لابداء اراءهم ان شاء الله

ملاحظة لاخي رزق: اعانك الله على اعداد مثل هذه المواضيع, فهي تحتاج الى وقت وجهد وتحضير ليس بالهين...جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس المصري على هذه المشاركة القيمة في هذا الباب واشكرك مرة اخرى على تقديرك للجهد الذي يبذل في مثل هذه المواضيع( بعض المواضيع احتاج الى ثلاثة اشهر للاعداد في البحث والدراسة وتقديم الحل الهندسي الامثل من وجهة نظري بعد الاطلاع على كافة المشاركات والبحوث التي تمت لهذا الموضوع) وحاليا اقوم بتجميع المعلومات عن دراسة لجسر حدث به خطأ تصميم ( حسب اعتقادي ) وان شاء الله عندما يجهز اطرحة للمناقشة..
بخصوص مشاركتك يرجى ارسال الصور في مرفقات للمشاركة حيث انها غير ظهارة ولم استطع فتحها (الشكل 5.6. 7)
من خلال الاطلاع الاولي على التفصيله المقدمه والتي يظهر فيها بوضح لا مركزيه Eccentricityمما تولد عزوم Moment وهي تخالف المبدأ الاساسي للمنشأت Truss جيث ان جميع القوى في العناصر محور Axial load وجميع العقد Joints لا تتعرض لعزوم.
ولزيادة قدرة التحمل joint نتيجة الامركزية يتم عمStiffeners للعقده ( من خلال الرسم اتوقع ان تكون العناصر للترس من H Or I Beam ) وعليه فعلى امتداد الاجنحة Wings للعنصر الشاقولي Vertical member يتم وضع 2 Stiffeners للعنصر الافقي وكذلك للعنصر المائل.

بانتظار الصور لاستكمال المشاركة.
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## azeez3500 (15 يوليو 2008)

الصور لم تظهر علي جهازي ؟؟


----------



## aalmasri (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك اخي رزق على ردك السريع, واعتذر بشدة عن عدم ظهور الصور لديك رغم انها ظاهرة لدي. قد يكون السبب استخدامي ل Firefox بدلا من internet explorer
على كل حال, الشكل 1 و 2 و 3 في المرفقات


----------



## aalmasri (15 يوليو 2008)

الشكل 4 و 5 و 6


----------



## aalmasri (15 يوليو 2008)

واخيرا الشكل 7


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للمهندس المصري على الاستجابة
الخطأ القاتل والمصيبة الكبري في الصورة رقم 6 و7 فالعنصر الافقي الواصل بين العقدتين (عند العمود) يتعرض لقوى محورية تولد قوى عزم moment وقوى قص shear وهذا حتما سيؤدي للانهيار في منطقة العمود الا اذا تم اعادة التصميم بالكامل لهذا العنصر حيث ان التدعيم stiffeners على استقامة العمود لا تكفي.
ومن خلال الرسومات المرفقة فان الانهيار سيبدأ من منطقة التقاء العمود مع الترس بس قوى القص .
ويمكن التقليل من تأثير العزوم moment والقص Shear بوضع صفائح تدعيم حسب الصور الموفقة. وقد قمنا بوضع هذه الصفائح في مشروع صالة رياضية حيث كان clear span = 70 m وتم استخدام نظام Mansard Frame وهو شبية الى حد كبير بالترس في هذه المشاركة .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يوليو 2008)

استكمال للمشاركة


----------



## azeez3500 (15 يوليو 2008)

جاري التحقيق


----------



## aalmasri (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اشكرك اخي رزق على المشاركة....ولي عليها استفسار:

كيف يمكنك التأكد هندسيا وحسابيا من ان صفائح التدعيم كافية لمقاومة العزوم الناتجة من اللامركزية؟ هل هناك حسابات معينة تعتمد عليها في ايجاد كمية التدعيم اللازمة؟ مع ملاحظة ان المقاطع كما ذكرت في المشاركة الاولى هي مقاطع مستطيلة مفرغة مكونة من تجميع مقطعين L.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يوليو 2008)

aalmasri قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اشكرك اخي رزق على المشاركة....ولي عليها استفسار:
> 
> كيف يمكنك التأكد هندسيا وحسابيا من ان صفائح التدعيم كافية لمقاومة العزوم الناتجة من اللامركزية؟ هل هناك حسابات معينة تعتمد عليها في ايجاد كمية التدعيم اللازمة؟ مع ملاحظة ان المقاطع كما ذكرت في المشاركة الاولى هي مقاطع مستطيلة مفرغة مكونة من تجميع مقطعين L.


 
اشكرك على التوضيح ان المقطع Tube
سأقوم باذن الله بالرجوع للمراجع بخصوص حسابات Stiffener ولكن كنا نأخذها بشكل عام بنفس سماكة المقطع المطلوب تدعيمة وتكون بعرض flang وبطول Web هذا في مقاطع I Column or I Beamاما في حالة Tube فسوف اعيد المشاركة من جديد لانه كان في ظني ان المقاطع I Beam And I Column
وشكرااااا


----------



## حيدر احمد (8 أغسطس 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء لقد واجهتني مثل المشكله المطروحه وقمت بمعالجتها كالتالي 
تكسير مكان التعشيش لحين الوصول الى المنطقه الاكثر صلابه ثم تنظيف المكان بالماء ثم تنشيفهباستخدام بلور هواء او تركه لحين ان يجف ثم استخدام مادة الايبوكسي المتكونه من عجينتين وخلطهما بصوره صحيحه ثم استخامها بالمكان المطلوب
وشكرا.....اخوكم مهندس حيدر


----------



## samersss (15 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس رزق حجاوي

نحن بانتظار مساله الجسر 


( بعض المواضيع احتاج الى ثلاثة اشهر للاعداد في البحث والدراسة وتقديم الحل الهندسي الامثل من وجهة نظري بعد الاطلاع على كافة المشاركات والبحوث التي تمت لهذا الموضوع) وحاليا اقوم بتجميع المعلومات عن دراسة لجسر حدث به خطأ تصميم ( حسب اعتقادي ) وان شاء الله عندما يجهز اطرحة للمناقشة..

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## عاطف عبدالجليل (15 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة لحديد التسليح يستمر كما هو بالمخططهت دون فصل او قطع اما بالنسبة لامكانية الصب المحدودة فيتم تقسيم ارضية الخزان الىشرائح طولية ويتم عمل Construction Joint عند نهاية كل شريحة على ان يتم صب الشريحة بالكامل خلال نفس اليوم وذلك للحد من استخدام Water Stopper ومعلوم لدى سيادتكم كيفية عمل الفاصل الانشائى ,وذلك فى نهايةلكل يوم صب اما اختبار الخزان فيمكن فحصة باستخدام Ultra Sonic ولو فى تسريب بعد كدة يوجد مواد ايبوكسية يتم استخدامها فى وجود الماء لسد المسامات اما بالنسبة للفاصل بين الجدار والارضية فيتم وضع Water Stopper فوق حديد الارضية على ان يتم صب 10 سم من الجدار مع الارضية على ان يتم تسليح هذة المسافة (10سم) من الجدار مع الرضية ويتم تشكيل الحديد بحيث يكون ال Stopperرأسى وبوسط عرض الجدار .هذا رأى واللة اعلم


----------



## عبد المعبود (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أغسطس 2008)

عاطف عبدالجليل قال:


> بالنسبة لحديد التسليح يستمر كما هو بالمخططهت دون فصل او قطع اما بالنسبة لامكانية الصب المحدودة فيتم تقسيم ارضية الخزان الىشرائح طولية ويتم عمل Construction Joint عند نهاية كل شريحة على ان يتم صب الشريحة بالكامل خلال نفس اليوم وذلك للحد من استخدام Water Stopper ومعلوم لدى سيادتكم كيفية عمل الفاصل الانشائى ,وذلك فى نهايةلكل يوم صب اما اختبار الخزان فيمكن فحصة باستخدام Ultra Sonic ولو فى تسريب بعد كدة يوجد مواد ايبوكسية يتم استخدامها فى وجود الماء لسد المسامات اما بالنسبة للفاصل بين الجدار والارضية فيتم وضع Water Stopper فوق حديد الارضية على ان يتم صب 10 سم من الجدار مع الارضية على ان يتم تسليح هذة المسافة (10سم) من الجدار مع الرضية ويتم تشكيل الحديد بحيث يكون ال Stopperرأسى وبوسط عرض الجدار .هذا رأى واللة اعلم


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس عاطف على هذه المشاركة.
بخصوص تقسيم ارضية الخزان بشكل طولي ( اتمنى ان تعود للمشاركة مرة اخرى حيث تم مناقشة هذا الاقتراح بشكل مفصل) فهو غير عملي 
1- لتكون كمية الصب موحدة في هذه الحالة يجب ان يكون عرض الشرائح غير متساوي وهذا غير عملي.
2- الشرائح القريبه من الوسط يكون طولها 42 متر وهذا كبير كما تعلم وتحتاج الى فاصل صب لذلك سنتضطر الى استخدام فاصل عرضي وبالتالي تقاطع water Stop على شكل + وهذا غير مفضل.

بخصوص فحص خرسانه الخزانات للتاكد من كتامتها ضد التسرب بواسطة Ultrasonic فحقيقة ليس لدي علم بأن هذا الفحص يستخدم للتأكد من كتامة الخرسانه ضد التسرب ( والذي اعرفة ان هذا الفحص يستخدم في تحديد قوة الخرسانه اوتجانس الخرسانه للاوتاد) 
ولمزيد من التفاصيل في هذا الخصوص يمكن الرجوع لهذا الموقع
http://www.qualitest-inc.com/concretendt.htm#3
فاذا كان لديك نشرات بخصوص ما ذكرت اتمنى عليك ان ترسلها.

مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## رضاسعد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد مش عارف اشكركم ازاى انا دفعة 2006 ودخلت الجيش تلت سنين بس بجد انتوا عملتوا رفريش لكل اللى درستة وجزاكم اللة خيرا وادعولى اخلص جيش على خير


----------



## Majid Hamed (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ان معالجة المناطق التي يظهر فيا تعشيش تكون كلاتي * تكسير كل الاجزاء الخرسانية التي ظهر عليها التعشيش لحين الوصول الى النطة القوية من الخرسانة ويفضل عمل تيست تحميل الخرسانة في الموقع ويقارن مع التيست الماخوذ عند صب الخرسان التيست المعمول بالموقع يجب ان لا يقل عن 75% من التيست المعمول للخرسانة عند الصب بعدها ينظف الجزء الخرساني بواسطة ضاغطة الهواء الكمبريسر ثم يغسل بالماء النظيف مع تنظيف حديد التسليح جيدا ثم عمل خلطة خرسانية بنفس النسب القديمة والقيام بصب الجزء الذي حدث فية التعشيش مع مراعات تثبيت القالب بشكل جيد يمنع خروج الجزء الجديد عن مسارة يفضل اضافة مادة الايبوكسي لتماسك الخرسانة الجديدة بالجزء القديم وكذلك اضافة بعض المضافات الخرسانية كقشور رماد الرز هذا عندنا في العراق او المضافات المعجلة للتصلب او المبطئة ....... بعد تماسك الخرسانة الجديدة بشكل جيد وفتح القالب يفضل عمل تيست تحميل في الموقع للجزء الجديد المصبوب ويجب ان تكون النتائج مشابهة للتيست المعمول للجزء القديم اي يجب ان لا تكون اقل ....مع الشكر 

م . ماجد


----------



## Majid Hamed (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اشكر جميع الزملاء على هذة الحلول الجميلة


----------



## خالد قدورة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## إسلام علي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
نداء للمهندس الكريم م رزق حجاوي
حرام والله الموضوع الجميل ده يموت 
أرجو الإستمرار على نفس النهج 
للفائدة العامة
شكراً


----------



## العطياني (22 أكتوبر 2008)

والله انا كان نفسي اشارك بالنقاش - اللي انا بعتبره هام كتير - بس انا لسا طالب سنة تانية و ما بعرف كتيييييييييير بالموضوع 

الف شكر للمهندس رزق على المواضيع الشيقة .....


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*Collapse of Flying Formwork During Concrete Placement*

السلام عليكم
في البداية كل الشكر للمهندس بشر ولكل الاعضاء في المنتدى على الاهتمام في مثل هذه المواضيع الجادة ومنها " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " واحاول فيها شرح الاخطاء التي تحصل في المواقع وطريقة تحاشي مثل هذه الاخطاء وتجنبها لما في ذلك من سلامة للعاملين في المشاريع الهندسية اولا وحماية للمنشأ من الانهيار واستكمالا للمشاركات السابقة ساقدم في هذه المشاركة دراسة لانهيار أعمال الطوبار ( الشدة الخشبية ) Formwork اثناء عملية الصب( حدثت في احدى الدول الغربية) .
Collapse of Flying Formwork During Concrete Placement
كان هناك مبنى متعدد المناسيب والجزء الاكبر من المبنى عبارة عن Structural Steel Frame منشأ معدني على شكل اطارات والبلاطة لهذا المنشأ عبارة عن Composite Concrete And metal deck بلاطة من الواح الصاج عليها طبقة من الخرسانه تسمى بالعادة Deck slab . والجزء الاخر من المبنى عبارة عن بلاطة معصبة بسماكة 130 سم ) Waffle Slab محملة على اعمدة خرسانية وجدران محيطية Peripheral reinforced walls وخلال عملية الصب Initial Placement of Concrete for the waffle slab للبلاطة المعصبة حدث انهيار للدعامات الحاملة للطوبار ( الشدة ) supporting Formwork حسب الصورة المرفقة (1)






البلاطة المعصبة ابعادها 138 *59 متر حسب الصورة المرفقة (2)





 وطريقة الدعم للسقف حسب الصورة (3)





ووطوبار ( الشدة) للبلاطة المعصبة يحتوي على ( طوبار معلق = طائر) flying Forms ( هذا النظام مستخدم لكثير من الشركات المتخصصة باعمال formwork مثل دوكا او ويكون عبار عن نظام متكامل يتم رفعة بواسطة الكرين لمكان الطوبار ). وقد تم تدعيم الجسر الحامل للطوبار عند منطقة العمود بواسطة الدعم الجانبي (Flying Supported كما هو موضح في الصورة رقم 4





( لاحظ اعمال الدعم بالخشب اسفل العمود المعدني الحامل للطوبار صورة رقم 6 )
 و 5 ( لاحظ التثبيت الجانبي على العمود الخرساني ).





صورة رقم 6 لاحظ الدعم بالخشب تحت العمود المعدني











 ( لاحظ التثبيت الجانبي على العمود الخرساني ).

وقد قام المزود لاعمال الطوبار بتقديم مخططات أعمال الطوبار والتصميم للدعم الطائر flying supported

او ( الطوبار الطائر كما يسمية البعض ).وقد تم التكريب من قبل جهاز فني متخصص من قبل مزود الطوبار .
الحالة قبل الانهيار 
بدأت عملية الصب من الزاوية في الجهة الجنوبة الغربية وبدء بصب الخرسانه باتجاه الشمال في المنطقة ( محور 5 وحور 6 ) كما في الصورة رقم 2 .
حصل الانهيار عند الوصل الصب الى المحور رقم 6 وبعرض حوالي 19 متر ( نحو الشمال ) كما هو موضح في الصورة رقم 8





وقد حصل الانهيار عندما تم تحميل العمود المعدني بالخرسانه ؟؟.
والان ما هي الاسباب التي ادت الى عدم قدرة العمود المعدني على تحمل وزن الخرسانه ؟؟؟؟

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## إسلام علي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً م رزق على هذه المواضيع التي لا يسهل إيجادها والإستفادة من مثلها إلا بمساعدة مهندس مثل م رزق 
وأنا حقيقة لم أتخيل جيداً الوضع ربما لعدم تنفيذي لمثل هذه الشدات ولكن من فهمي المشوش أعتقد أنه السبب حدوث عزم فتل لم يكن بالحسبان على العمود والشدة مما حصل لها torsional buckling على ما أعتقد


----------



## Ayman (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
احيي الاخ الفاضل رزق على مواضيعه المفيده جدا و ابارك للتميز..
اسمحلي ان اعلق ..
اعتقد ان السبب هو احد الاسباب التالية:
1-لا يوجد تثبيت للاعمدة الحديدية في الاتجاه العرضي من اسفل (عند الخشب)في حين ان ارتفاعه كبير نسبيا.. فربما عند الصب من جهه دون اخرى انزلق العمود من اسفل و تتالى الانهيار.
2-التثبيت لدعامة العمود من اعلى Roller اي انها لا تقاوم في الاتجاه العمودي على العمود (في اتجاه المقطع) 
3- تثبيت الfixture support بالعمود الخرساني لم يكن كافيا ..فربما انهار احدهم و تتالى الانهيار..

هذا ما اعتقده من نظرة قاصرة ..
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## إسلام علي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

توضيحاً لما قلت
أن مكان بدء الصب غير موفق لأنه سبب فتل وربما كان يجب البدء بشكل متماثل أو من مكان آمن ضد حدوث الفتل


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يبدو انني سأميل لموافقة مهندس أيمن في رأييه بأن العمود كان يجب أن يثبت من أسفل في الإتجاهين ليصبح Fixed أو Hinged في الإتجاهين


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

والله انا من مرشحي تثبيت هذا الباب لانه ذو اهميه كبيره اي يكون هذا الباب لحل المشاكل الهندسيه في الموقع ممايتيح للجميع المشاركه وايجاد الحلول من الاساتذه ذو الخبره
مع تحياتي


----------



## خلف حسن محمد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مع التحيات


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يبدو أن باقي الأعضاء لم ينتبهوا للموضوع الجديد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نشكر المهندس رزق علي هذا المجهود الكبير المبذول في تلك المشاركات ونسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

بالنسبه لسبب الانهيار في العمود المعدني والذي ادي الي عدم تحمله الاحمال الواقعه عليه هو الدعم الخشبي الذي لايمكن ان يتحمل الاحمال الواقعه علي العمود الحديد لان مقاومة الحديد للضغط اكبر بكثير من مقاومة الخشب مهما كان نوعه - وبالتالي فالعمود الحديد كان قادرا علي تحمل الاحمال الواقعه عليه ولكن عند نقل تلك الاحمال الي الارض اصبحت مركزة في منطقة الدعم الخشبي - ولو حسبنا الاحمال اللي علي العمود سنجدها تفوق بمراحل قدرة الخشب علي تحملها - كما ان هذا الخشب مرتكز علي سطح الارض وليس علي قاعده خرسانيه فمن الممكن ان يكون الانهيار حصل بسبب غوص الخشب في التربه لعدم وجود مساحة توزيع كافيه لنقل الحمل الي الارض هذا لو افترضنا ان الخشب استطاع تحمل الاحمال المنقوله اليه 

يعني الانهيار بسبب حاجتين الاولي هي ان الخشب انهار بسبب حمل العمود الحديدي والثاني هو انهيار التربه تحت العمود الحديد والدعم الخشب الخاص به 

وكان من المفروض توزيع حمل العمود الحديد علي التربه بان يتم دعم العمود الحديد بكمر حديد يلامس لسطح التربه - يعني عدم تركيز الحمل كله علي منطقة واحده اللي هي منطقه الدعم الخشبي 

وسبب اخر هو ان طريقة دعم العمود الحديد جانبيا غير كافيه - حيث ان الحمل الناتج عن الخرسانه بسمك 130 سم يعني المتر المربع يتحمل اكثر من 3 طن لمساحه مربعه 6 متر * 6 متر تقريبا ولايمكن باي حال من الاحوال ان يتم تحميله علي 4 مسامير قطر كل منها واحد بوصه - خاصة ان الاحمال دي ستؤثر بالقص علي تلك المسامير 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخوانا جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا
ولكن نرجوا التركيز على جانب الوقوع في المشكلة
وماذا نفعل اذا وقعت فعلا
اما عن جانب تجنب المشاكل والطريقة المثالية للتنفيذ فتكتظ بها الكتب
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> يا اخوانا جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا
> ولكن نرجوا التركيز على جانب الوقوع في المشكلة
> _ وماذا نفعل اذا وقعت فعلا_
> اما عن جانب تجنب المشاكل والطريقة المثالية للتنفيذ فتكتظ بها الكتب
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم يا اخ ابراهيم 

اذا وقعت فعلا سيتم اعادة العمل كله من جديد علي اسس سليمه بعد ان يتم دراسة اسباب وقوع المشكله وبالتالي تجنب تلك الاسباب 

وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*Collapse of Flying Formwork During Concrete Placement*

السلام عليكم
في البداية نيابة عن كل المهندسين المشاركين والمتابعين لموضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" اشكر الادارة المشرفة على قسم الهندسية المدنية في ملتقي المهندسين العرب على تثبيت هذا الموضوع مع تمنياتي لكل المهندسين ممن لديهم مشاكل في التنفيذ او لديهم الرغبه في الاسهام بمواضيع مشابه لهذا الموضوع ان يتم طرحها هنا لتكون مرجعا لكل اعضاء المنتدى يسهل الرجوع اليها وبذلك تكون اكثر فائدة وكذلك اتمنى على الجميع بالمشاركة الهادفه بالموضوع لتثري النقاش والتقليل قدر الامكان من مشاركات الشكر والتنهنئة وانا وجميع المشاركين نطمح للمشاركة الفعالة وان تكون في ميزان حسناتنا ولا نبتغبي شيئا اخر .

والان نعود لموضوع انهيار اعمال الطوبار Collapse of Flying Formwork During Concrete Placement

فالاسباب التي ذكرها الاخوة 
- المهندس بشر
- المهندس ايمن
- المهندس محيي
كلها اسباب تؤدي الى انهيار الدعم اسفل الطوبار formwork الشدة وبالتالي انهيار الطوبار باكمله الواقع فوق الدعم.
ولدراسه الاسباب التي الى الانهيار بطريقة هندسية من خلال الصور والرسومات المرفقة نعود للدراسة قبل البدء بالصب وطريقة الانهيار وشكل الانهيار وهذا كله يعطينا توجه نحو معرفة الاسباب للانهيار وبعد تحديد الاسباب التي ادت الى ذلك . ما هي الدروس والعبر من ذلك واين كان الخلل ؟.

اولا- تحديد مكان بدء الانهيار ؟
من الصور الاولى نجد ان بدء الانهيار بدأ على المحور ( باللون الاحمر).






وكذلك حصول تحنيب = الالتواء= Bucklin وهذا بسبب الانهيار وليس بسبب الاحمال فكما نلاحظ ان كمية الصب لم تكمتل وكانت عبارة عن جزء من الاعصاب rib .
وفي الصورة الثانيةموضح عليها الاماكن التي تم صبها وخط الانهيار في الدعم







ومن خلال المقطع لنظام الطوبار نلاحظ ان العمود المعدني W14X22 وانه تم تدعيم العمود لمنع التحنيب Buckling بسبب الاحمال الجانبية lateral Force والناتجة عن التحميل اللامركزي Eccentric load والمناطق المدعمة ( الشكل البيضاوي) بقضبان قطر 5/8 انش عدد 2 وعلى مستويين( بحدود ثلث الارتفاع من الاعلى والاسفل).
ومن هنا نجد ان المخططات التنفيذية لاعمال الطوبار formwork قد تمت دراستها لكافة الاحمال والاحتمالات وبينت الدعم الجانبلي المطلوب لمنع التحنيب .

ورغم ذلك حدث الانهيار لهذا العمود وتحت احمال اقل بكثير من المصمم عليه ؟ فما هو سبب الانهيار.











1. اذا نظرنا الى الدعم اسفل العمود المعدني وبسبب عدم صب الارضية ( كما كان مطلوبا في المخططات التصميمية للطوبار ) فتم اللجوء في الموقع( من قبل المتعهد الفرعي ) الى وضع قطع من الخشب وعلى طمم backfilling وليس المدة الارضية concrete ground slabكما هو مطلوب في المخططات. 





وتحت تأثير الاحمال بسبب الخرسانه ادى الى نقل الاحمال الى الخشب ومنها الارضية وبسبب عدم قدرتها لتحمل الضغط الناتج ادى الى هبوطها وهناك قوة عزم moment تؤثر الى الربط الجاني العلوي بسبب لامزكزية التحميل ، ولكن هناك الدعم الجانبي ( قضبان التسليح قطر 5/8 انش عدد 4 ) وكما يعلم الجميع فان هذه القضبان لها قدرة تحمل على الشد وليس لا القدرة الكافية على تحمل قوى القص Shear force وبالتالي حدث انحناء لها اول ومن ثم القطع وهذا حدث للرابط العلوي للعمود المعدني في البداية ونتيجة لها الحمل الناتج عن العزم ادى الى انهيار الرابط الجانبي السفلي . 
2. اذا حدث انقطاع في الدعم الجانبي فالذي نتوقعه ان يحصل هبوط في التربه ومن ثم العمود المعدني والطوبار ( وهذا ما يحدث عادة في البلاطات الطابق التسوية او الارضي والتي يتم تنفيذ الدعم post فيها على مواد طمم backfilling وليس على ارضية خرسانية) ولكن الذي حصل هو حركة للدعم( افقية ) تحت الطوبار ؟؟ فما هي القوة التي ولدت هذه الحركة الافقية بدلا من الحركة العمودية بسبب الحمل الرأسي Vertical Load
3. نعود للمخططات فنجد ان التحميل على العمود المعدني ليس عموديا لان نقل الحمل من الطوبار formwork يتم من خلال الدعم الطائر وهو موضح في الصورة رقم 5 





حيث ان هذا النوع من التحمل يكون لا مركزيا وبالتالي يكون الضغط على التربه اسفل العمود لا مركزيا وبالتالي يولد قوى عزم moment على الرابط الجانبي العلوي وكذلك يولد الضغط اسفل الخشب غير متساوي مما يولد حركة نحو على شكل منحنى curve نحو الخارج مما يؤدي الى اندفاع الخشب من اسفل العمود المعدني وبالتالي انهياره وانهيار اعمال الطوبار .
ومن خلال هذه الدراسة يتضح ما يلي:-
1- ضرورة وضع الدعم post لاعمال الطوبار formwork على ارضية خرسانية صلب وليس على اعمال الطمم backfilling او بيس كورس لان قدرة تحمل على الضغط اقل بكثير من الخرسانه وخصوصا اذا وصل الماء لاعمال الطمم. واذا كان لابد من الدعم فوق الطمم فيجب استخدام نظام الالواح وليس القطع.
2- التأكد من ان التحميل على الدعم post ان يكون مركزيا Axial load واذا كان التحميل لا مركزي eccentricity load فيجب تأمين الدعم الجاني ضد التحنيب buckling والتأكد من قدرة المرابط على تحميل قوى الشد والقص Tension & Shear Force الناتج عن لامركزية التحميل.
3- تنفيذ اعمال الطوبار formwork حسب المخططات التصميمية وفي حال اختلافها عن الواقع مراجعة المصمم وعدم اتخاذ القرار بنفسة ( الدعم اسفل العمود المعدني لم تكن موضحة بالتفاصيل).
4- في البلاطة ذات الطبيعة الخاصة من حيث السماكة تحتاج الي التدقيق الكامل للحسابات الانشائية لنظام الطوبار والتأكد من جميع التفاصيل الخاصة بالدعم .
4- ان يقوم المصمم او من ينوب عنه ( ممثل المصمم) بالتدقيق على اعمال الطوبار ولا تترك للمقاول الفرعي فقط.
وفي الختام اكرر شكري لكل من شارك وتابع هذا الموضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " وبانتظار من الاخوة المساهمه في هذا الباب بمواضيع تهم كافة المهندسين.
تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي
والى اللقاء في مشاكرة قادمة​


----------



## omar25 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شطرا على الأفاده


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 أكتوبر 2008)

من م.محمد زاهر الحجاوي الى
القريب 
م.رزق الحجاوي 
فرصه سعيده نتلاقى في نفس المنتدى
جزاكم الله خيرا ع المعلومات الصراحة اني استفدت جدا منكم
ياريت التبادل الثقافي يضل مستمر


----------



## omar25 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجدان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عاى حضرتك م. رزق 
برافوووووووووووووو
ولكن ليس الهندسه .......... فحضرتك أستاذ لا يختلف على ذلك أحد منا 
ولكن برافو 
من أجل الموضوع وأهتمام سيادتكم بطرح مثل هذه المواضيع القيمه 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
وأنا أتشرف دائما أن أول صديق لى من هذا الصرح العظيم كان_ الأستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوى_


----------



## إسلام علي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

سلمت يمينك م رزق فهم دقيق لم يخطر ببالي على الإطلاق 
ولكن كيق حضرتك ألممت بالموضوع مع أنه حدث بدولة أجنبية هل حضرتك كنت تعمل هناك ؟
شكراً على الإفادة وأعتقد أنه كل من شاهد هذا الموضوع لن تنهار منه شدة مماثلة إن قدر له الله التعرض للتعامل معها 
شكراً جزيلاً 
بالنسبة لمشكلة قابلتني أن حداد ومقاول كانا يعملان على بناء عمارة سكنية صغيرة على مساحة 130 م2 ولم يكرب الحداد التسليح العلوي فوق الكمرات ولا حتى وضع حديد علوي في مكانه المحدد وإكتفى بشبكتين فوق بعض تماماً أي أن الغطاء الخرساني العلوي 10 سم على إعتبار سمك البلاطة 15 سم كمرية طبعاً
فما العمل وقد تم الصب فعلاً وهل ستظهر مشاكل خطيرة


----------



## حليم العوادي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس حجاوي 
تحية نشكر جهودكم وارائكم في طرح مثل هذا الباب والمواضيع التي طرحت او ستطرح فيه لان المشاكل الهندسية لا تحدث الا عند التنفيذ وليس ما يمكن ان يسرد في الكتب 
واذا حدثت اية مشكلة اثناء التنفيذ لابد من وجود حل لها لكي يستمر انجاز العمل 
اعتقد اننا سوف نجد الكثير من المشاكل والحلول الصحيحة لها من خلال الخبرات المتراكمة لدى المهندسين والمنفذين والمشرفين والتي نحن في حاجة ماسة لها 
تحياتي للجميع 
تحياتي مره اخرى


----------



## بومكحلة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وفقكم الله إخواني المهندسين في هذا الموضوع لأنه عملي فهو يعتمد على التجربة أود المشاركة لكني لا أستطيع لأنني من الجزائر ودرست بالفرنسية فلا يمكنني فهم ما تناقشونه لأن المصطلحات التي تستعملوتها غريبة بالنسبة لنا كالكمرة أوالفريمات أو التعشيش .....إلخ.وفقكم الله .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بومكحلة قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وفقكم الله إخواني المهندسين في هذا الموضوع لأنه عملي فهو يعتمد على التجربة أود المشاركة لكني لا أستطيع لأنني من الجزائر ودرست بالفرنسية فلا يمكنني فهم ما تناقشونه لأن المصطلحات التي تستعملوتها غريبة بالنسبة لنا كالكمرة أوالفريمات أو التعشيش .....إلخ.وفقكم الله .


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركت ولكن ما تعانية معظمنا يعانية عندما يتم الكتابة المصطلحات باللهجة المحلية ومن ناحيتي كما تلاحظ احاول ان اكتب المصطلح باكثر من معنى وبالقدر الذي اعرفة واكتبه ايضا في اللغة الانجليزية وقد يكون الاسهل بالنسبة لك ان تأخذ المصطلح الانجليزي وتجد ما تقابله في القاموس باللغة العربية وقد يكون الافضل من الانجليزية للغة الفرنسية. 
واتمنى عليك المثابرة بالاطلاع واذا واجهت مشكلة فهناك العديد من الاخوات من الجزائر ولدهم معرفة هندسية جيدة في هذه المصطلحات ويمكن ان تطلب تحديد المفهوم الهندسي وان شاء الله ستجد كل مساعدة.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## asd314 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أود أن اشارك معكم فى هذا الباب الممتع بحق
واجهتني مشكلة وأود ان تشاركوني الحل فيها 
أتي الي أحد الاشخاص عنده منزل مكون من دور واحد فقط ... الصالة عنده طولها 9 متر فى عرض 5 متر .. الطول فيه 3 اعمدة على كل محور اى واحد فى اول الصالة وواحد فى المنتصف والاخير فى نهايتها وبالطبع موجودين فى جدران الصالة ..... المشكلة انه بمجرد مرور الشخص سيرا فوق سطح الصالة اى على السقف من فوق يحث اهتزاز للبلاطة الانشائية واذا قام بالقفز فوق تلك البلاطة قفزا يسيرا يحدث اهتزاز ملحوظ بشدة ... ما الحل من وجهة نظركم لتلافي تلك المشكلة مع العلم ان سمك البلاطة تقريبا 16 سم بدون كمرات beams ساقطة وأشك حتى ان هناك كمرات مدفونة
للعلم توصلت لحل ما سأقوم بتنفيذه بمشيئة الله ولكن أود ان تشاركوني الرأي فقد أصل لحل أفضل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

asd314 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أود أن اشارك معكم فى هذا الباب الممتع بحق
> واجهتني مشكلة وأود ان تشاركوني الحل فيها
> أتي الي أحد الاشخاص عنده منزل مكون من دور واحد فقط ... الصالة عنده طولها 9 متر فى عرض 5 متر .. الطول فيه 3 اعمدة على كل محور اى واحد فى اول الصالة وواحد فى المنتصف والاخير فى نهايتها وبالطبع موجودين فى جدران الصالة ..... المشكلة انه بمجرد مرور الشخص سيرا فوق سطح الصالة اى على السقف من فوق يحث اهتزاز للبلاطة الانشائية واذا قام بالقفز فوق تلك البلاطة قفزا يسيرا يحدث اهتزاز ملحوظ بشدة ... ما الحل من وجهة نظركم لتلافي تلك المشكلة مع العلم ان سمك البلاطة تقريبا 16 سم بدون كمرات beams ساقطة وأشك حتى ان هناك كمرات مدفونة
> للعلم توصلت لحل ما سأقوم بتنفيذه بمشيئة الله ولكن أود ان تشاركوني الرأي فقد أصل لحل أفضل


السلام عليكم
كما فهمت المسألة منك فان ابعاد البلاطة slab سيكون من النوع بلاط فطرية solid flat slab وسيكون ابعادها 9*5 متر وبالتالي يكون span = 5 m وان سماكة البلاطة thickness=16 cm وانه لا يوجد جسور ساقطةحول محيط البلاطة drop beams او في الوسط بين العمودين الوسطيين.
من خلال الوصف السابق ستكون البلاطة عبارة عن بلاطة فطرية Flat slab مرتكزة ( محمولة ) على ستة اعمدة وليس كما يعتقد one way sloid slab ( لان البلاطة المصمته solid slab تحتاج الى جسور ساقة drop beam في الاتجاه القصير على الاقل لتنقل الحمل ).
والان تصبح المسألة انه يوجد بلاطة Flat slab with dimension 9 by 5 m محملة على سته اعمدة column وبحساب مبدئي نجد ان السماكة 16 سم لا تكفي باي حال من الاحول وسيكون البهوط او السهم Deflection تحت تأثير الاحمال الحية live load كبيرا ويشعر اي شخص به على شكل اهتزاز ( مثل الضرب على الطبل حين يرتج الغشاء) .
لحل هذه المشكلة
1- عمل جسر drop beam خرساني في وسط البلاطة ( بين العمودين الوسطيين) 
2- يمكن استخدام جسر معدني I beam بين العمودين الوسطيين وتثبيته على العمودين .
3- ازالة البلاط وزيادة سماكة البلاطة مع وضع شبكة تسليح علوية وعمل تشريك بين البلاطتين dowels .
4- هناك حل اخر وهو عمل compossite section في وسط البلاطة بتثبيت صفحية معدنية مع خرسانة البلاطة بواسطة طرق خاصة ( تم عمل هذا الحل في احد الفنادق حيث تم الغاء عمود وتقوية الجسر الخرساني بهذه الطريقة ( وهي مكلفة ).
اذا كان فهمي للمشكلة غير دقيق يرجى عمل سكتش بالصالة.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي.


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> حداد ومقاول كانا يعملان على بناء عمارة سكنية صغيرة على مساحة 130 م2 ولم يكرب الحداد التسليح العلوي فوق الكمرات ولا حتى وضع حديد علوي في مكانه المحدد وإكتفى بشبكتين فوق بعض تماماً أي أن الغطاء الخرساني العلوي 10 سم على إعتبار سمك البلاطة 15 سم كمرية طبعاً
> فما العمل وقد تم الصب فعلاً وهل ستظهر مشاكل خطيرة


لم تظهر حتى الآن شروخ لكن مع التحميل هل ستظهر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> سلمت يمينك م رزق فهم دقيق لم يخطر ببالي على الإطلاق
> ولكن كيق حضرتك ألممت بالموضوع مع أنه حدث بدولة أجنبية هل حضرتك كنت تعمل هناك ؟
> شكراً على الإفادة وأعتقد أنه كل من شاهد هذا الموضوع لن تنهار منه شدة مماثلة إن قدر له الله التعرض للتعامل معها
> شكراً جزيلاً
> ...


السلام عليكم
حاولت اكثر من مرة فهم المشكلة ولكن للاسف لم استطع يرجى رسم مخطط كروري (يدوي) توضح مكان الاعمدة والجسور وحديد التسليح.
وبانتظار المعلومات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكلة حفر ارض مبنى وتدعيم الحفر ؟Ecavation & Shoring system*

السلام عليكم
من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية سأطرح اليوم مشكلة تحدث عندما يطلب انشاء مبنى في قطعة ارض محصورة بين أبنية قائمة وعمق الحفر كبير والتربة من النوعية سهلة الانهيار وهناك مياه جوفية.
لدينا مبنى حسب الشكل المرفق وهو عبارة عن مبنى برجي بارتفاع 32 طابق فوق الارض وطابقين تحت الارض basement floor حيث يلاحظ ان محاط من جهتين بأنية ( لها اقبية Basement floors مشار لها بسهم احمر) اما الجهتين الاخرتين فهي على شوارع مكتظة . وقد تقرر ان يتم تنفيذ الاساس من raft foundation supported on piles





​ 




​ 





اما خواص التربة فهي متغيرة بين sand to silty sand وكان هناك مياه جوفية بسبب قربها من البحر كما في الشكل المرفق





كان معدل منسوب الارض الطبيعية بحدود 5 م اما منسوب الحفر فكان متغير واقلها -4.0 متر وبالتالي يكون عمق الحفر 9 م.
والسؤال الان كيف يمكن حفر الاساسات للمبنى دون ان نؤثر على اساسات الابنية المحيطة وكذلك الشوارع والتي تحوي خدمات.
ما هو نظام دعم الحفر الممكن استخدامة shoring system ؟؟
بانتظار المشاركات باقتراح الحلول وسيتم التعليق على كل طريقة حل وفيما بعد ساقدم الحل الذي تم تبنيه في التصميم ومن ثم تم تنفيذة والصور المرفقة للمبنى بعد تنفيذة.(8134)
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبحان الله خطر ببالي خوازيق سند الحفر المسلحة/غير مسلحة بالتقاطع والتبادل لاول وهلة وقمت بالبحث داخل حافظة الكتب عندي لكن لم أجد المحاضرات بها وزعلت جداً لأني حبيت تكون محاولتي للإجابة دقيقة لكن سبحان الله في منتدى آخر وبالصدفة وجدت موضوع طازة يشرح هذا النوع من سند التربة بالصور كمان !! وها هي 
صورة للخوازيق التي تصب على عمق أكبر من عمق الحفر وهي خوزايق مرة مسلحة ومرة ليست مسلحة لعمل جدار ساند مستمر ويتم دراستها وتحديد تسليحها وقطرها حسب الظروف وهي ناجحة في ظروف المياة الجوفية العالية المنسوب وأيضاً أماكن العمل الضيقة ولا تحتاج لنزح مياه مستمر لكامل المنطقة وهي تصب أولاً لكامل الموقع ثم نبدأ بالحفر 




صورة بعد الحفر





مقطع للخوازيق




صورة لمكن الحفر






وهي تصلح للتربة الغير متماسكة 
وهذه شركة تعمل على ما أعتقد في هذه الأعمال www.softecegypt.com
وأرجو أن تكون الإجابة صحيحة 
وعلى هذا النحو يجب أن أقول أن الجواب منقول وشكراً للمهندس محمد شبانة
بالنسبة لسؤالي الأول
هذا رسم للمشكلة 




الرسم الأول للتفصيل الصحيح للتكريب بالبلاطة والغطاء الخرساني 2.5 سم كما هو معلوم 
الرسم الثاني يوضح ما قام به الحداد أي أنه لم يكرب التسليح في البلاطة إطلاقاً أي لم يضع حديد علوي وتم الصب فما المتوقع حدوثه
وشكراً


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أشكر للمهندس بشر على هذه المشاركة ويسمى هذا النوع من الاوتاد Secant Pile walls 
ننتظر المزيد من المشاركات وطرح الافكار والتفكير اكثر والانتباه للصور حيث يوجد بناية ملاصقة وارتفعها بحدود 10 طوابق.​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لسؤال المهندس بشر ونظرا لعدم وضع حديد علوي فوق الجسر للبلاطة المصمته solid slab فالذي سيحدث انه ستتشكل تشققات على جانبي الجسر وتكون موازية لطول الجسر حتى تشكل مفصل لدن plastic hing وعند هذه الحالة ستعمل البلاطة على اساس simply supported slab بدلا من بلاطة مستمرة continous slab وهذا يحدث بعد التحميل وكذلك من المتوقع ان يكون الهبوط deflection أكبر ويجب اعادة التصميم على اساس ان البلاطة ذات مجاز واحد one span وحديد التسليح وفق ما تنفيذة بالموقع والتأكد من قدرتها على تحمل الاحمال التصميمية والتأكد من الهبوط هل هو ضمن الحدود المسموح بها ام لا ؟.





اتمنى ان اكون وفقت في الاجابة على استفسارك
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاركات الفعالة
إيهاب عبد المجيد


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً م رزق
لكن هذه المشكلة حدثت في كل السقف وليس في كمرة واحدة
فما المتوقع حدوثه ؟ وما الحل ؟


----------



## asd314 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> سلمت يمينك م رزق فهم دقيق لم يخطر ببالي على الإطلاق
> ولكن كيق حضرتك ألممت بالموضوع مع أنه حدث بدولة أجنبية هل حضرتك كنت تعمل هناك ؟
> شكراً على الإفادة وأعتقد أنه كل من شاهد هذا الموضوع لن تنهار منه شدة مماثلة إن قدر له الله التعرض للتعامل معها
> شكراً جزيلاً
> ...



لا تقلق يا باشمهندس بشر 
طالما السقف كمري تقوم كانات الكمر برفع حديد الشبكة للبلاطات تلقائيا بدون تكريب حيث انه من المفترض ان ارتفاع كانات الكمرات اقل 2.50 سم على الاكثر من نهاية منسوب صب البلاطة وعليه فلن يحدث اى تشققات او مشاكل مستقبلية فالتكريب يستخدم لجعل الحديد السفلي للشبكة يشتغل علوي فى منطقة column strip وهذ ما تقوم به كانات الكمرات


----------



## asd314 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بداية استغرقت 3 ايام فى قراءة واستيعاب كل ما دار فى هذا الباب من بدايته وقد هالني كم الخبرات التي يتمتع بها رواده وعلى رأسهم صاحب الباب م / رزق ... جزاه الله كل الخير عما يقوم به 
بخصوص المشكلة الاخيرة فقد تعرضت لها شخصيا وكان الحل بحفر المبنى وترك مسافة من 2 -3 متر بدون حفر مؤقتا بجانب الجار مع تثبيبت جوانب الحفر جيدا باستخدام الواح راسية لسند جوانب الحفر لمنع انهياره كما تستخدم مثبتات على جوانب الحفر تمنع نفاذية الماء حتى يقل الماء النازح من تحت اساس الجار والقيام بكل اعمال الاساسات المطلوبة فى الجزء المحفور ثم يتم حفر الجزء المتبقى ونقل الواح السند بجوار اساسات الجار مباشرة واستكمال الاساسات فى منطقة الفاصل المتروك سابقا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً م رزق
> لكن هذه المشكلة حدثت في كل السقف وليس في كمرة واحدة
> فما المتوقع حدوثه ؟ وما الحل ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام 

كما تفضل المهندس رزق ان البلاطات ها تتحول الي ان تكون بسيطه الارتكاز متجاوره - يبقي المهم يا باشمهندس بشر انك تعمل تشيك علي التسليح الموجب اللي في نص البلاطه انه مناسب ويتحمل الاحمال الواقعه علي اعتبار ان الباكيه بسيطه الارتكاز وده بيكون لكل باكيه علي حده - بان يتم حساب العزوم وبعد ذلك مراجعة التسليح وابعاد قطاع البلاطه مع تلك العزوم - ويجب ان يكون امن ومقبول انشائيا - لان احنا عارفين ان دراسة الكمر علي انه مستمر بيقلل العزوم الموجبه عما لو كانت الكمرة بسيطه - وطبعا هي دي الحاله الاسؤ المتوقع حدوثها بسبب تلك المشكله بالنسبه للعزوم الموجبه 

وبالنسبه للعزوم السالبه التي فقدت التسليح الخاص بها بان تم ازاحته لاسفل مما ادي الي زياده الغطاء الخرساني فكما افاد الزميل المهندس asd314
فهذا المفهوم يساعد نوعا ما في الحل بالاضافه الي ان العزم السالب يقل متاثرا باحمال المباني عند تلك المنطقه ( اعلي الكمرات ) لان حمل تلك المباني بيؤثر لاسفل مما يقلل العزوم السالبه عند الكمرات - ولو ما اثرتش فعلي اسؤ الفروض سيحدث ماتفضل به المهندس رزق وهنا يبقي العزوم تعتبر بصفر عند تلك التقطة والمهم ان حديد التسليح يتحمل العزوم الموجبه الناتجه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

أهلاً م محيي 
حديد السقف م محيي 7 قطر 10 مم / م والأحمال عادية أعتقد يكفي لكن خوفي من البلاطة فوق الكمر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> أهلاً م محيي
> حديد السقف م محيي 7 قطر 10 مم / م والأحمال عادية أعتقد يكفي لكن خوفي من البلاطة فوق الكمر


 السلام عليكم
كما ذكرت لك سابقا وكما افاد ايضا المهندس محي يجب التدقيق على البلاطات على اساس انها single span وان تعلم كم سماكة البلاطة وقوة الخرسانه وحديد التسليح وكذلك المجازات span لكل بلاطة وبالتالي تتاكد وتنام وانت مرتاح لانو في الهندسة مافي شيء اسمه اعتقد انه يكفي ؟؟ الذي يؤكد او ينفي الحسابات
1- تحب الاحمال الفعليه على المتر المربع ( الحمل مضروبا في مربع المجاز مقسوما على 8)
ومنها نحسب العزم =moment=w*l2/8
2- نحسب قدرة تحمل البلاطة وذلك باخذ القيمة الاصغر
- قدرة تحمل الخرسانه
-قدرة تحمل الحديد
3 نقارن العزم في 1 مع العزم في 2 فاذا كان العزم في 2 اكبر فهذا يعني ان الوضع امن وذا كان اقل نحسب نسبة الانخفاض فذا كانت اقل من 10-15 % فيمكن قبوله ولكن هذا يقلل من عوامل الامان ( باعتبار ان معادلات التصميم فيها عوامل امان من تصعيد للحموله وتخفيض الاجهاد المسموح بها لكل من الحديد والخرسانه عن المسموح به).
4 نتحقق من الهبوط
هذه هي الطريقة الهندسية في التحقق اما "اعتقد انه يكفي " فهذا لم اجده في اي مرجع هندسي وشكرا لك
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> أهلاً م محيي
> حديد السقف م محيي 7 قطر 10 مم / م والأحمال عادية أعتقد يكفي _لكن خوفي من البلاطة فوق الكمر_



اهلا بيك يا باشمهندس بشر 

وايه اللي يخوفك من البلاطه اللي فوق الكمر - ها اجيبهالك بطريقه تانيه !!!!!!!!!

خلينا بنصمم السقف ده من جديد مش احنا بناخد شريحة طوليه واخري عرضيه ونحسب الاحمال وبالتالي العزوم ونصمم القطاعات الحرجه - علي افتراض ان الشرائح ده مستمرة الارتكاز ,,,,,,,,, صح ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ صح طبعا لان البحور مستمرة الارتكاز اكثر اقتصاديه في الاعتبار من بسيطة الارتكاز بشرط ان يتم تنفيذ البواكي متصله ببعضها ومستمرة فعلا بان الحديد يتعمل زي ما انت كنت عاوز 
صح لحد كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعتقد صح 

طب ما ممكن مهندس تاني يصمم السقف ده كل باكيه لوحدها - وساعتها الحل نفسه لا يفترض وجود عزوم سالبه لان مافيش استمراريه للبواكي وبالتالي كل المطلوب هو ان الحديد يركب الكمرة بس ومش مطلوب ان يكون هناك تسليح علوي زي ما انت كنت عاوز - لان كل باكيه محسوبه علي انها بسيطة الارتكاز يعني العزوم الموجبه اكبر شويه من لو انها محسوبه مستمرة الارتكاز 

وهو ده الحل اللي انت وصلتله دلوقتي - بس كل الفرق بين الحلين هو انك تتاكد ان التسليح السفلي في منتصف البحر ممكن يتحمل العزوم علي اعتبار ان تلك العزوم ناتجه من كمرة بسيطة الارتكاز 

والتسليح اللي انت ذكرته لازم يتشيك مع سمك البلاطه والبحر في الاتجاهين - لان ممكن التسليح ده يبقي امن لو البحور صغيره او غير امن لو كبيرة وكذلك سمك البلاطه كم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لانه هايفرق,,, والاحمال ,,,,,,,,, وهكذا 

يبقي الخلاصه ما تخافشي من العزوم العلويه 

لان اللي يتخاف منها وعليها هي العزوم الموجبه بعد تغيير التنفيذ عما هو مصمم عليه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كما ذكرت لك سابقا وكما افاد ايضا المهندس محي يجب التدقيق على البلاطات على اساس انها Single Span وان تعلم كم سماكة البلاطة وقوة الخرسانه وحديد التسليح وكذلك المجازات Span لكل بلاطة وبالتالي تتاكد وتنام وانت مرتاح لانو في الهندسة مافي شيء اسمه اعتقد انه يكفي ؟؟ الذي يؤكد او ينفي الحسابات
> 1- تحب الاحمال الفعليه على المتر المربع ( الحمل مضروبا في مربع المجاز مقسوما على 8)
> ومنها نحسب العزم =moment=w*l2/8
> ...


المجازات 3.5 م ولا تتعدى 3.8 والبلاطة 16 سم والحمولات عادية جداً بل وأبسط من العادية وكنا نضع شبكة 5 قطر 10 تكون آمنه جداً فإعتقدت أنه 7 قطر 10 تبقى آمنة من وجهة نظر حسابية بمجرد النظر 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا بيك يا باشمهندس بشر
> 
> وايه اللي يخوفك من البلاطه اللي فوق الكمر - ها اجيبهالك بطريقه تانيه !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


فهمت أيوة فهمت صح الكلام ده قابلنا قبل كده في سكشن لكن كان كلام عالماشي ما لحقتش أفهمه كويس بس فهمت وفعلاً الوضع هنا طلع آمن بالكاد شكراً م رزق و م محيي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في البداية اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ةكذلك المتابعين لهذه الاسلسلة من " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية".


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *سبحان الله خطر ببالي خوازيق سند الحفر**المسلحة/غير مسلحة بالتقاطع والتبادل لاول وهلة وقمت بالبحث داخل حافظة الكتب عندي**لكن لم أجد المحاضرات بها وزعلت جداً لأني حبيت تكون محاولتي للإجابة دقيقة لكن**سبحان الله في منتدى آخر وبالصدفة وجدت موضوع طازة يشرح هذا النوع من سند التربة**بالصور كمان !! وها هي*
> 
> *صورة للخوازيق التي تصب على عمق أكبر من عمق الحفر وهي**خوزايق مرة مسلحة ومرة ليست مسلحة لعمل جدار ساند مستمر ويتم دراستها وتحديد**تسليحها وقطرها حسب الظروف وهي ناجحة في ظروف المياة الجوفية العالية المنسوب**وأيضاً أماكن العمل الضيقة ولا تحتاج لنزح مياه مستمر لكامل المنطقة وهي تصب أولاً**لكامل الموقع ثم نبدأ بالحفر*




*اذا تأملنا شروط العمل نجد ان الاوتاد المتلاصقة **Secant Pile Wall** لوحدها لا تكفي للحل وحدها هنا فهذه الاوتاد تحمل جسر كابولي مثبت بالارض **Cantilever Beam** وطول 9 م **span** ونتيجة الضغط من التربه والمياه الجوفية اساسات المبنى الملاصق نجد ان سيكون قطر الاوتاد كبيرا وغير اقتصادي .*


> بداية استغرقت 3 ايام فى قراءة واستيعاب كل ما دار فى هذا الباب من بدايته وقد هالني كم الخبرات التي يتمتع بها رواده وعلى رأسهم صاحب الباب م / رزق ... جزاه الله كل الخير عما يقوم به
> بخصوص المشكلة الاخيرة فقد تعرضت لها شخصيا وكان الحل بحفر المبنى وترك مسافة من 2 -3 متر بدون حفر مؤقتا بجانب الجار مع تثبيبت جوانب الحفر جيدا باستخدام الواح راسية لسند جوانب الحفر لمنع انهياره كما تستخدم مثبتات على جوانب الحفر تمنع نفاذية الماء حتى يقل الماء النازح من تحت اساس الجار والقيام بكل اعمال الاساسات المطلوبة فى الجزء المحفور ثم يتم حفر الجزء المتبقى ونقل الواح السند بجوار اساسات الجار مباشرة واستكمال الاساسات فى منطقة الفاصل المتروك سابقا.


*اذا تألمنا الصور وتقرير فحص التربه نجد ان هذا الحل لايمكن تطبيقة في حالتنا للاسباب التالية*
*1- **التربه من نوعية **silty sand **وكما يعلم الجميع فان هذه التربه سهلة الانهيار وغير متماسكة في وجود المياه الجوفية.*
*2- **المنبى المراد انشاؤه والمبنى المجاور متلاصقين تماما كما هو واضح في الصمر *
*لذلك نحتاج الى افكار اخرى لحل هذه المشكلة وباانتظار المشاركات في هذا الموضوع.*
*م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي*​


----------



## hanymusica (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أخويا العزيز رزق تحية طيبة و بعد

بالنسبة لسؤالك الخاص بالتعشيش 
هناك طريقة و عن تجربة شخصية لمعالجة ما حدث عن التعشيش و هو كالاتي

أستخدم المواد الخصوصية الاتيه و هى متوافرة فى دول الخليج
1- مادة دهان الحديد basf zincrithch
2- مادة دهان الخرسانة المصبوبة قديما basf 1414
3-مادة الجراوت basf s88 او basf s66 و كلاهما اذا خلطت جيدا تعطي مقاومة ضغط تقدر بى 700 kg/ cm2
و خطوات التنفيذ كلاتي 

1- تكسير المناطق الضعيفة حتي تصل الى المناطق القوية من الخرسانة 
2- تنظيف حديد التسليح جيدا و دهانه بمادة مقاومة للصدأ مثل مادة ال zr التى سبق ذكرها اعلاه
3- دهان سطح الخرسانة القديمة بواسطة فرشاة رفيعة لتفادي التسليح بمادة 1414 او اى مادة Bonding agent و هى مادة ممتازة لاصقة و وظيفتها لصق الخرسانة القديمة بالجديدة
4- الخطوة الاتية تنقسم الى فرعين يتم استخدام احدهما 
أ- فى حالة استخدام مادة الجروت s88 و هى تشبة مونة المساح (خلطة اسمنتيه) بمعني ان فرمجي او مساح بواسطة المسطرين و البروة يقوم بفردها و مسحها على المناطق المصابة لتعويض التعشيش 
ب- فى حالة استخدام مادة ال s66 و هى اشبة بالخرسانة تماما و لكن عند خلطها تكون مثل السائل تماما لضمان سهولة مشغوليتها اثناء الصب فى المناطق الدقيقة و ضمان عدم التعشيش من جديد و تحتاج الى فورمة نجار لانها تصب و لا تمسح كالمادة الاولي المذكورة فى البند أ

و تأكد تماما من ان هذه المواد معتمدة و رائعة و تمتاز بمقاومة ضغط 7خخ كجم \ سم2 و لكن اتبع نسب الخلط بالماء المذكورة و هى تقريبا كل شكارة تحتاج الى اربعة لتر ماء فقط و الخلط بواسطة مضرب ألى او mixer و هى مضرب يركب على اى دريل و ان مدة الخلط و المسح او الصب لا يتخطي ال 20 دقيقة و ذلك لسرعة شك تلك المواد 

أرجو ان اكون قد اوفيت فى الشرح و انا تحت امرك فى اى شىء


----------



## إسلام علي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

هلا م رزق
أنا أقترح عمل تثبيت لهذه الخوازيق Secant عن طريق الـ Ties المائلة وهي أن تزرع كابلات في التربة ثم تحقن بمادة كيميائية تنتفش داخل التربة وتحت أساسات الجار مكونة رابط متماسك يقلل من تأثير الكابولي الطويل 
وهناك فكرة أخرى لكن لم أرها من قبل وهي تدعيم الخوازيق من منتصف طولها المعلق بكمرات حديدية مائلة ترتكز على التربة المحفورة 
حل ثالث ( بس ده خيالي شوية ههههههههه) ربط رؤوس الخوازيق الساندة بأساسات المبنى المجاور بأي طريقة ممكنة


----------



## newart (31 أكتوبر 2008)

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم​ 


> بالنسبة لسؤالك الخاص بالتعشيش





> هناك طريقة و عن تجربة شخصية لمعالجة ما حدث عن التعشيش و هو كالاتي​
> 
> أستخدم المواد الخصوصية الاتيه و هى متوافرة فى دول الخليج
> 1- مادة دهان الحديد basf zincrithch
> ...


 
اشكر للمهندس هاني على هذه المشاركة بخصوص استخدام المواد الخاصة في معالجة عيوب الخرسانه ليست الحل الافضل دائما .

الحل الافضل دائما هو متع حدوث العيوب من اساسها من خلال اتباع الطرق الهندسية في العمل .
اما مشكله المواد الخاصة فكما ذكرت ان قوة الكسر لها اعلى بكثير من قوة كسر الخرسانه وكذلك معامل التمدد لها مختلف لذلك نجد بعد مدة حصول تشقق شعري hair crack بين الخرسانه الاصليه والخرسانه المعالجة .
ولكن اتفق معك انه لو حصل تعشيش segregation او بعض الفقاعات الهوائية وليس في مناطق انشائية رئيسية فلا مانع من المعالجة بها اما ان تتم معالجة اي عيوب في الخرسانه قبل الكشف من مهندس له خبرة وتقدير العيوب فهنا تقع المشكله والذي وللاسف يحصل في الموقع بعد فك الطوبار formwork يقوم عامل بتغيه عيوب الخرسانه قبل قيام المهندس بالكشف عليها واجراء الاصلاح حسب الاصول.


> أنا أقترح عمل تثبيت لهذه الخوازيق Secant عن طريق الـ Ties المائلة وهي أن تزرع كابلات في التربة ثم تحقن بمادة كيميائية تنتفش داخل التربة وتحت أساسات الجار مكونة رابط متماسك يقلل من تأثير الكابولي الطويل






> وهناك فكرة أخرى لكن لم أرها من قبل وهي تدعيم الخوازيق من منتصف طولها المعلق بكمرات حديدية مائلة ترتكز على التربة المحفورة
> 
> حل ثالث ( بس ده خيالي شوية ههههههههه) ربط رؤوس الخوازيق الساندة بأساسات المبنى المجاور بأي طريقة ممكنة​


 
فاسرد على طريقتك

الاقراح الاول
هههههههههههههههههه مش قابل للتنفيذ لانه يوجد مباني محيطة والتربه ضعيفة وعليه عملية ربط البلات وتثبيها بواسطة anchor غير وارد وتم استثناؤه عند وضع الاقتراحات بخصوص الحل.
الاقتراح الثاني 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صحيج هوا ده كان الحل بشكل عام ولكن كان التدعيم بالاساسات للمبنى فالتربة ضعيفة لا يمكن الدعم بها وان شاء الله المشاركة الجاي اوضح الطريقة بالتفصيل وبالمخططات فانتظروا المشاركة.
الاقتراح الثالث
هههههههههههه لم يخطر ببالي هذا الحل لانه من الناحية القانونية لا يمكن فعل ذلك وهناك جهات اخرى عليها شوراع رئيسية لا يمكن تنفيذ هذا الاقتراح​


مع تحياتي الخاصة لك اخ بشر وبرافوا على الاقتراح الثاني
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## المهندس خالد انعام (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك لله حيرا واريد ان ادرس هذه المشاكل بالتفصيل لكي اجيبك عنها بصورة جيدة


----------



## إسلام علي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*الموضوع يستحق العناء*

السلام عليكم
شكراً م رزق لقد أعدت البحث في المحاضرات التي علاها التراب حتى توصلت إلى هذه الحلول 
1- ندق ستائر لوحية بمحاذاة الجار تماماً ثم ندعمها بعد الحفر كما بالشكل لكني لا اعلم هل يمكن تنفيذ اللبشة الخازوقية مع وجود هذه الدعائم بالموقع ربما الجزء الذي ننفذه منها نخلي المكان حتى إذا شكت الخرسانة نعيد التثبيت واحدة واحدة حتى نكمل المنطقة الحرجة 





2- أو نستخدم الإحاطة الحلقية التي تعمل كفرام أكشن كما بالشكل لا اعلم هل تتحمل احمال الجار أم لا




3- أو نعمل تدعيم للستائر بواشدة أربطة تايز لكن أيضاً لا أعلم هل يمكن إدخال هذه الأربطة داخل التربة تحت الجار وكيف نثبت التاي لأنه لابد له من شيء يتمسك به وكما بالشكل 




واخيراً 4- نبدأ بحفر الجزء المجاور للجار ثم ندعمة بالطريقة المبسطة ثم نصب الخوازيق واللبشة جزئياً ثم نردم الجزء ثن نحفر باقي الموقع ونكمل العمل (خيال مش كده ههههههه) كما بالشكل 




أرجو ان يكون الحل من بين هذه الإجتهادات الضعيفة 
ولازلت أبحث >>>>>>>>>>




​


----------



## إسلام علي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> ولكن كان التدعيم بالاساسات للمبنى فالتربة ضعيفة لا يمكن الدعم بها​



هلا م رزق لم أفهم الحقيقة بس الحمد لله طلعت الفكرة صح :16: :68:


رزق حجاوي قال:


> هههههههههههه لم يخطر ببالي هذا الحل لانه من الناحية القانونية لا يمكن فعل ذلك وهناك جهات اخرى عليها شوراع رئيسية لا يمكن تنفيذ هذا الاقتراح


 :68: :68: بس ينفع ولا لأ ؟؟ :68: :5:
آسف مشاركتي المصورة الأخيرة جاءت قبل ما أرى مشاركة حضرتك الأخيرة 
ومنتظرين الجواب الشافي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جهد مشكور مهندس بشر بس الحل sheet pile ما بينفع في وضعنا وخليك على الفكرة الاولى Secant pile wall مع دعمها لان المبنى حدوده متلاصقة مع المبنى القائم كما في الصورة في بداية الموضوع اي ان البايل سيتم استخدامها للبناء في المستقبل.
انتظر وستجد الحل من العاب الليغو .
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## بلسم باسم (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الذين شاركوافي هذا الموضوع لقد كنت ابحث في النت عن هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ رزق والله انت المواضيع اللي كاعد تطرحها جدا ممتازة


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

استاذنا واخونا المهندس رزق اشكرك جزيل الشكر بالنسبة للمشكلة المتعلقة بالخزان كما تفضلتم والانسة سالدان لا يمكن صبه مرحلة واحدة ةللاسباب التي عرفتموها
بانسبةللفواصل فلا يمكن عمل الفواصل التمددية في الجدار وذلك للضغط الكبير المسلط من الماء بس الوزن الكبير للماء البالغ 9120طن وبانسبة لحديد التسليح فيجب مده لكي يتحمل tention load


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لموضوع القاعة التي يتم تنفيذها باطار مفصلي


لا اصمم هذا النوع من البلاطات عن طريق الربط المفصلي لان الربط المفصلي لا يمكن من نقل العزم بين البلاطة والاطار ولا انفذه ولا اوافق علبه في حالة الاشراف


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

لا اصمم هذا النوع من البلاطات لان الربط المفصلي لا ينقل العزم بين البلاطة والاطار ولا انفذ هذا النوع ولا اوافق عليه في حالة الاشراف


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم في حالة حدوث امطار اثناء صب السقف فما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة ارجو من الاخ رزق والزملاء حل هذه المشكلة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم في حالة حدوث امطار اثناء صب السقف فما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة ارجو من الاخ رزق والزملاء حل هذه المشكلة


السلام عليكم
في فصل الشتاء وقبل صب الخرسانه المعرضة للجو ( اساسات- ارضيات - اسقف) يجب ان نوفر في الموقع لفائف الناياون polytheline sheet وعلى الاقل بسماكة 250 ميكرون ( يفضل 500 ميكرون) وعند الشعر بانه ستكون امطار يتم تغطية الخرسانه بالنايلون.
وللعلم فقط فان الامطار اذا لم تكن غزيرة فانها تؤثر فقط على الطبقة السطحية للخرسانه بعمق لا يزيد عن 1-1.5 سم لذلك لا يكون خوف من تأثر الخرسانه بالماء.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخ رزق 
المقصود هنا انه في حالة حدوث الامطار فسوف تزداد نسبة المياه في الخلطة مما يؤدي الى اضعاف المقاومة فهل هناك حل كتغيير نسب الخلط او حل كيمياوي


----------



## rawan_200699 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للمهندس رزق للإفادة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## rawan_200699 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للمهندس سالدان للحلول الهندسية المفيدة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> شكرا اخ رزق
> المقصود هنا انه في حالة حدوث الامطار فسوف تزداد نسبة المياه في الخلطة مما يؤدي الى اضعاف المقاومة فهل هناك حل كتغيير نسب الخلط او حل كيمياوي


 السلام عليكم
كما ذكرت لك سابقا الافضل هو تغطية الخرسانه فهي افضل وسيلة لحماية الخرسانة وبالتالي لن تتغير قوة الخرسانه .
اما الصب اثناء نزول الامطار الخفيفة فلا مشكله بالصب في هذه الاجواء اما الامطار العزيزة فيجب التوقف عن الصب وتغطية الخرسانه.
واذا كان من الضروري الصب في اجواء المطر فيمكن بتعديل التصميم بايادة قوة الكسر للخرسانه للتعويض عن زيادة الماء بسبب المطر وتغطية الخرسانه بعد الصب مباشرة.


----------



## جمال السيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

فتح الله عليكم جميعا


----------



## yasser1964 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
_انا صديق جديد من مصر و اريد منكم مساعده فى بعض المعلومات_


----------



## حسن ابوعمر (6 نوفمبر 2008)

كل مشكلة ولها حل باذن الله


----------



## إسلام علي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

yasser1964 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> _انا صديق جديد من مصر و اريد منكم مساعده فى بعض المعلومات_


مرحباً بك ضع سؤالك في موضوع خاص بالقسم


----------



## مطلك سليمان (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ان عملية صب الكونكريت خلال الامطار الغزيرة ممكنة اذا كان الجزء المراد صبه ليس ذو مساحة سطحية واسعة 
اعني اذا كان جدار او عمود او ما شاكل ذلك , ولكن لايمكن صب المساحات السطحية الواسعة كالسقوف او الطرق
او الساحات حيث ان الامطار الغزيرة تؤدي الى غسل وجه الخرسانة وبالتالي ضعف السطح واذاكان لابد من الصب 
فعلينا تغطية المنطقة بما يشبه الخيمة لمنع تأثير مياه الامطار ولاننسى ان لهذه المياه قوةاصطدام مؤثرة تجعل لها 
القابلية على عمل حفر في الخرسانة.


----------



## محمد سلامه الجمال (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ثانيا بالنسبة الى المشكلة التى واجهت الاخ الزميل م رزق حجاوى بإكتشافه وجود تعشيش فى الجزء الواصل بين العامود والكمرة وحلها
1- لايمكن اعتبار حل المشكلة والتى قام السيد المهندس بإتباعها هو الحل الامثل لكل الحالات المشابهة .
2- المشاكل التى تحدث بالموقع لايمكن حلها او الحكم على حلها عن طريق الرسائل حيث ان الرسائل لا تصف الواقع بدقة فربما هناك تفاصيل صغير لم ينتبه إليه مهندس الموقع تغير طريقة المعالجة لذا نرجو من المشاركين والراغبين فى طرح مشكلة ان يتم إرفاق صور فتوغرافية واضحة وذلك حتى يتم الحكم على حجم المشكلة وطريقة الحل ففى حالة مشابهة تم تكسير الكابولى وجزء من الكمرا حتى ربع البحر ( حسب حالة الكمره هل هى مستمرة او غير مستمرة ) ثم تم اضافة مادة لربط الخرسانة القديمة بالجديدة وتم صبها مرة اخرى .
نفعنا الله بما علمنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكر المهندس بشر والمهندس على مشاركته ومحاولته لطرح الحلول الممكنه لهذه المشكله والتي تصادفنا كثيرا في الحياة العملية وخصوصا في منطقة الخليج.
ان اهدف من هذه السلسلة هي المشاركة الفاعلة في محاولة وضع الحلول الممكنه لاي مشكله هندسية ومن ثم مناقشة هذه الحلول ومدى امكانية تنفيذها حتى يتم التوصل للحل الافضل من الناحية الهندسية وطرح مثل هذه المواضيع هي مجاولة لنشر مفهوم التحليل المنطقي للمشكله ومن ثم طرحها ومناقشتها بشكل جماعي . لذلك اترك وقت كافي بين طرح المشكله والحل لها بانتظار المشاركات الفعالة ولكن للاسف يكون العدد قليل جدا ولا يتجاوز اصابع اليد الواحدة هذا هو الجانب المظلم في هذه الزاوية اما الجانب المضيئ فعلا فهو عدد المطالعات لهذا الباب فقد كانت بحدود 917 اي بمعدل 100 مطالعة في اليوم. وهذا معدل مرتفع ولا يسعني هنا الا ان اشكر ادارة المنتدى جميعا لما يبذلوه من نشر الفائدة لدى اكبر عدد من المهندسين وكان ذلك من خلال تثبيت هذا الموضوع ووضع اعلانات تشير له من خلال اللوحة المتغيره للمواضيع المهمه.
اعود الان للمشاركة موضوع البحث 
لكي اذكر قليلا بمعطيات الموضوع
- المبنى Tower Building بارتفاع 32 طابق floor
- المبنى محاط من جهتين بمباني واحدى الجهات المبنيان متلاصقان بالاساسات.
- التربه من النوع السلتي الرملي sitly Sand
- منسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفع وقريب من سطح الارض.
- عمق التأسيس –9.00 م من منسوب الارض الطبيعية.

المطلوب تنفيذ المبنى ضمن هذه الشروط ؟
1- قبل البدء بالعمل في الحفريات تمت عملية نزح المياة الجوفية Dewatering وذك من خلال عمل عدد من الابار Wells وتركيب شبة تصريف تصل بين هذه الابار ومن ثم تصريفها الى شبكة مياه الامطار في المنطقة المحيطة حسب الصورة المرفقة .







2- المرحلة الثانية تنفيذ Secant Pile Wall
نظرا للعمق الكبير للحفر فان تنفيذ الاوتاد المتداخلة بدون دعم لا يمكن ويكون الدعم بالعادة بواسطة Anchor Tie Rod ( كما في الصورة المرفقة )










 ولكن مثل هذا النوع من الدعم كان من غير الممكن تنفيذه بسبب نوعية التربه وقرب اساسات المباني والخدمات من ارض المشروع لذلك اقترح حل اخر وهو موضوع المناقشه لهذه المشكلة وساتي اليه بالتفصيل. 






وقد تم تنفيذ secant pile wall على كامل محيط الارض كما في الصورة المرفقة





 أعمال تنفيذ Piles في الموقع





3- طريقة الدعم Secant Pile Wall
للتلغب على مشلكة ضغط التربه والاساسات على secant pile ونظرا لعدم امكانية عمل Anchoring لها تم وضع اسلوب تنفيذ قاعدة المبنى Raft Foundation على مراحل 13 Segments (Stages) وان يتم الدعم في كل مرحلة حسب الصور المرفق.






4- عملية الحفر المرحلة Excavation كانت حسب الترتيب التالي.






5- عملية الصب والدعم support كانت حسب الترتيب التالي.











Support Method For Secant Pile Wall






صب المرحلة الاولى من Raft











Plan for Final support to Secant Pile Wall
وبهذة الطريقة تمت عملية الدعم عند الانهاء من صب Raft Foundation تم ربط Secant Pile Wall عند منسوب البلاطات Slab level وبعد ذلك ازالة الدعم .
اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت طريقة استخدام الدعم المرحلى بالقواعد للتنفيذ مبنى على تربة ضعيفة بجانبها ابنية ملاصقة.





صورة للمبنى بعد انتهاء التنفيذ
والى اللقاء في مشكلة تنفيذية اخرى وحلول هندسية لها.
اتمنى ممن لدية مشكله تنفيذية او واجهة مشكله تنفيذية وتم الحل لها بطريقة هندسية ان يفيدنا بخبرته في هذا المجال لنشر المفهوم الهندسي المنطقى لحل المشاكل التنفيذية.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - أخوتي المهندسين
لدي مشكلة صغيرة واجهتني في الموقع وهي 
أثناء حفر أساسات أيزوليتيت فوتوتنق وجدت تحت أحد الاساسات بئر لتصريف مياه السبتك تانك قديمة مدفونة قديما بتربة لووس lose فما هو التصميم المناسب لعلاج المشكلة او كيف نتصرف معاها هل بتغيير التصميم أم حفر البئر ودفنها بتربة مختارة ام صبها خرصانة ام هناك حل آ خر أفيدوننا يا أهل الخبرة اثابكم الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المشاركة*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو حسن المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - أخوتي المهندسين
> لدي مشكلة صغيرة واجهتني في الموقع وهي
> أثناء حفر أساسات أيزوليتيت فوتوتنق وجدت تحت أحد الاساسات بئر لتصريف مياه السبتك تانك قديمة مدفونة قديما بتربة لووس lose فما هو التصميم المناسب لعلاج المشكلة او كيف نتصرف معاها هل بتغيير التصميم أم حفر البئر ودفنها بتربة مختارة ام صبها خرصانة ام هناك حل آ خر أفيدوننا يا أهل الخبرة اثابكم الله


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم ثقتكم.
بخصوص المشكله هناك عدة حلول
1- تنظيف البئر من الاتربة والاوساخ حتى الوصول الى التربة الصلبه صالحة للتأسيس.
2- اذا حجم البئر غير كبير فيمكن استخدام الخرسانه ( درجة 200 كغم / سم2 )ولا مانع من استخدام الدبش small stone مع الخرسانه بحيث يكون القطر عن 100 ملم ونسبة الدبش ( الحجارة =الزلط) عن 30 % من حجم الخرسانه.
3- اذا كان الحجم كبيرا او رغبت بالتوفير فيكون باستخدام الطمم = الدفان back fill بمواد مناسبة base coarse وعلى طبقات كل طبقة 30 سم وتكون درجة الدك حسب بروكتور المعدل لا تقل عن 90-95%.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## إسلام علي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله جزاك الله كل خير م رزق
وربنا يزيدك وننتظر المزيد ...بشغف


----------



## asd314 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اود ان اتقدم بخالص شكري وتقديري اليك باشمهندس رزق 
حقيقي المشاركة الاخيرة بتاعة الاساسات دي فوق الممتازة واستفدت منها كثيرا
لي بعض الاستفسارات عن اشياء لم افهمها ربما لقلة خبرتي في هذا المجال
حضرتك بتقول ان ( للتلغب على مشلكة ضغط التربه والاساسات على secant pile ونظرا لعدم امكانية عمل Anchoring لها تم وضع اسلوب تنفيذ قاعدة المبنى Raft Foundation على مراحل 13 Segments (Stages) وان يتم الدعم في كل مرحلة ) ايه سبب عدم امكانية عمل انكور للبايلات .. يا ريت توضيح اكتر لتلك النقطة
بردو حضرتك بتقول ( فى الرسم قاعدة الدعم ) ايه هي بالضبط قاعدة الدعم دي وايه مواصفاتها وفائدتها 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 نوفمبر 2008)

asd314 قال:


> اود ان اتقدم بخالص شكري وتقديري اليك باشمهندس رزق
> حقيقي المشاركة الاخيرة بتاعة الاساسات دي فوق الممتازة واستفدت منها كثيرا
> لي بعض الاستفسارات عن اشياء لم افهمها ربما لقلة خبرتي في هذا المجال
> حضرتك بتقول ان ( للتلغب على مشلكة ضغط التربه والاساسات على secant pile ونظرا لعدم امكانية عمل Anchoring لها تم وضع اسلوب تنفيذ قاعدة المبنى Raft Foundation على مراحل 13 Segments (Stages) وان يتم الدعم في كل مرحلة ) ايه سبب عدم امكانية عمل انكور للبايلات .. يا ريت توضيح اكتر لتلك النقطة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك على اهتمامك .
ساوضح لك اكثر لم يكن هناك امكانية عمل Anchrage لمجموعة secant pile wall بسبب ان وجود طوابق تسوية وكذلك اساسات المباني المجاورة اما جهة الشوارع فقد كان هناك خدمات الصرف الصحي والمطر وكان هناك خوف من تقاطعها وكذلك بسبب ضعف التربه لذلك كان الحل بسند هذا الجدار من الاوتاد المتداخلة عن طريق دعمها بقاعدة المبنى والتي كانت عبارة عن حصيرة = رافت raft foundation ولكن في تنفيذ القاعدة مرة واحده كانت مشكلة ايضا لانها ستلاصق الجدار لذلك تم تقسيم صب القاعدة الى عددة مراحل 13 وكذلك بعد انتهاء كل مرحلة صب دعم الجدار بالجزء المصبوب كما تم شرحة بالمخططات.
وكما ذكرت بان مثل هذه المشاكل بالتنفيذ والحلول لها تحتاج الى خبرة طويلة بالتنفيذ ومعرفة كاملة باصول التصميم والعكس صحيح كما في حالتنا حيث تم اخذ طريقة التنفيذ في مرحلة التصميم حيث كان من واجب المصمم ان يقدم المخططات التنفيذية shop drawing بالاضافة للمخططات التصميمية وحقيقة هذا غير معمول به في بلادنا العربية حيث يعتمد على المخططات التنفيذية على المقاول وليس المصمم كما هو في البلاد الغربية حيث من واجب المصمم عمل كافة المخططات وحتةى مخططات تفريد حديد التسليح وعمل التطابق بين كافة المخططات المعمارية والانشائية والكهروميكانيك وتقديم مخططات تفصيلية تبين نقاط التقاطع وطريقة الحل لها.
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## خالد طاهر2000 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
ارجو الافاده من الساده المهندسين

انا اعمل مهندس مقاومل و قد و اجهتتنى مشكله باحد الفيلا التى اقوم بتنفيذها و هى ان بعد صب احد الادوار واثناء فك رقاب الاعمده و جدت احد الاعمده و الخرسانه منفصله به تماما بارتفاع 10 سم و بكامل عرض العمود و نافذه من الناحيتين حيث ان حديدالكمر بهذه الرقبه كان كثيف لدرجه انه منع الخرسانه من النزول الي الرقبه فقمنا بعمل حقن بالجروت لهذه الرقبه طبقا طبقا للطريقه المرفقه بالنشره مع شكائر الجروت سؤالى هو هل هذا الحل كافى و سليم او لا 
و اذا كان لا فما هو الحل الصحيح لهذه الرقبه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد طاهر2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> ارجو الافاده من الساده المهندسين
> 
> انا اعمل مهندس مقاومل و قد و اجهتتنى مشكله باحد الفيلا التى اقوم بتنفيذها و هى ان بعد صب احد الادوار واثناء فك رقاب الاعمده و جدت احد الاعمده و الخرسانه منفصله به تماما بارتفاع 10 سم و بكامل عرض العمود و نافذه من الناحيتين حيث ان حديدالكمر بهذه الرقبه كان كثيف لدرجه انه منع الخرسانه من النزول الي الرقبه فقمنا بعمل حقن بالجروت لهذه الرقبه طبقا طبقا للطريقه المرفقه بالنشره مع شكائر الجروت سؤالى هو هل هذا الحل كافى و سليم او لا
> و اذا كان لا فما هو الحل الصحيح لهذه الرقبه ؟؟؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك
بخصوص سؤالك في البداية افضل ان نمنع حدوث مثل هذه الحالة وهي طريقة سهله وبذلك بتحديد منسوب الصب للاعمدة ( مع منسوب اسفل الجسر) وبهذه الطريقة نضمن حصول التعشيش ( فراغ اعلى العمود) اتوقع انه تم صب الاعمدة مع البلاطة في ان واحد وهذا خطأ لان مشاكلة كثيرة والطريقة الثانية هي التأكد من ابعاد القضبان السفلية عن بعضها البعض بحيث لا تقل عن 1.5 مرة قطر اكبر حجم حصويات ( ركام) مستخدم.
اما الطريقة المثلى للاصلاح في مثل هذه الحالة
1- دعم الجسور والبلاطة المحيطة بالعمود قبل البدء بالعمل.
2- تكسير كل الخرسانه في منطقة الفراغ ( التعشيش) حتى الوصول للخرسانه الصلدة.
3- استخدام مواد تساعد على التماسك بين الخرسانه ةالحديد حيث يتم الخرسانه والحديد.
4- تسكير جوانب الاعمدة بالكامل للمنطقة التي تم تكسيرها.
5- عمل فتحتين جانبيتين للعمود ( من كل جهة فتحة).بحيث يكون اعلى الفتحة اعلى من منسوب اعلى العمود.
6- الصب من خلال الفترة باستخدام مواد non shrinkage حتى تخرج الخرسانه من الجهة المقابله ولمنسوب اعلى من الصب للعمود ( اعلى من منسوب التقاء اسفل الجسر للعمود) للاننا بهذه الطريقة نضمن انا الخرسانه ( grout ) قد وصلت لكامل الفراغ وحصل التماسك.
وبعد فك جوانب الطوبار formwor; نتأكد من عدم وجود اي فراغ بين الخرسانه الجديدة والقديمة.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## المساعد 1 (12 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## أسامة الداية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*دمشق -مزة*

السلام عليكم :
الزميل رزق حجاوي فيما يخص موضوع الخزان ...
1- يمكن عمل فواصل بالأرضيات ( تمدد + هبوط ) و من ثم ملؤها بمواد خاصة ( يتم وضع طبقة pvc ) بداية تحت الأرضية .
2- يمكن عمل إن لزم فاصل شاقولي بالجدار بإنشاء عامودين على طرفي الفاصل ومن ثم تعبئته بمواد لدنه 
3- يمكن عمل وصلات بين العمودين بواسطة حديد التسليح الأفقي بحيث يكون القضيب المثبت بالعمود الأول حرا من
الطرف الآخر ويدخل ضمن جوان أفقي في العمود الثاني وبالتناوب بين العمودين .
المعذرة فهذا رد سريع لما تصورته عن المطلوب !!!!


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لموضوع الفواصل ارجو من حضراتكم التفصيل فيه فهو مسالة في غاية لاهمية فهل من الممكن عمل فواصل في خزان بهذا الوزن الهائل والضغط العالي المسلط على الجدران ارجو ممن يملك الخبرة الوافية في هذا المجال الرد وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع الفواصل ارجو من حضراتكم التفصيل فيه فهو مسالة في غاية لاهمية فهل من الممكن عمل فواصل في خزان بهذا الوزن الهائل والضغط العالي المسلط على الجدران ارجو ممن يملك الخبرة الوافية في هذا المجال الرد وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك اهتمامك ومشاركتك في هذا الموضوع
اذا قرأت بتمعن المشاركة بخصوص الخزان الدائري فستجد انه لم يتم عمل فواصل تمدد Expansion Join ( والتي فيها يتم وقف حديد التسليح) وانما الذي استخدم في الخزان سواءا الارضية او الجدران فهي من نوع Construction Joint ( والذي يستمر فيه الحديد داخل الفاصل ) والسبب في ذلك ان الخزان يتعرض لقوي شد محور Axcial Force Tension لذلك كان لا بد من استمرار حديد الصب وللتغلب على مشكلة التمدد Expansion بسبب ان طول الخزان ( المحيط )بحدود 138 متر تم تقسيم الصب على مراحل كما تم شرحة سابقا بالتفصيل.
اما بخصوص سؤالك
[QUOTE]فهل من الممكن عمل فواصل في خزان بهذا الوزن الهائل والضغط العالي المسلط على الجدران[/QUOTE]
نعم يمكن عمل فواصل تمدد ايضا Expansion Joint وقد تم عمل فواصل تمدد في السد الذي عملت به حيث كان ارتفاع ماء اما السد 70 متر وطول السد بحدود 250 متر حيث تم عمل فواصل تمدد والسد من نوع الخرسانه المدحولة Rooler Compacted Concrete
أما بخصوص طلبك



> [ارجو من حضراتكم التفصيل فيه فهو مسالة في غاية لاهمية/QUOTE]





> فيمكنك الرجوع لمشاركاتي السابقة في هذا الخصوص حيث تناولتها بالتفصيل في المشاركات التالية
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-11.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-14.html
> اما بخصوص طلبك
> ...


----------



## rwmam (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
من خلال خبرتي في مجال صب الخزانات الكونكريتيه وبالنسبه لسؤال الاخ رزق حجاوي حول تنفيذ خزان دائري بامكانيات محدوده سوف اوضح مايلي
1 - اذا كان لابد من عمل مفصل خلال صب الجدار الدائري فيجب ان يكون الامر مدروس من قبل المصمم الانشائي وبحيث يحدد المناطق التي يتم التوقف فيها عن الصب للاسباب المذكوره وتكون هذه المفاصل بارتفاعات محدده من قبل المصمم ويتم وضع water stop فيها من الجهه الداخليه للجدار اي من جهة الخزن للماء بحيث تكون خلف حديد التسليح من جهة الماء لكي لا تؤثر على الحديد واذا كانت هذه المنطقه ستكون ضعيفه باعتبارها مفصل فان ذلك لايؤثر على الخزان لان من يتحمل قوى الشد هو الحديد وليس الكونكريت وخلاصة ما جاء ان المصمم الانشائي يحدد ارتفاع الصب للجدار حسب امكانية المنفذ في تجهيز الكونكريت ويجب ان اذكر ان طريقة تثبيت ال water stop تكون مدروسه ودقيقه بحيث لاتتحرك عن مكان تثبيتها ويمكن ذلك بعمل frame من الحديد واستعمال مواد لاصقه لضمان عدم حركته
2_ بالنسبه للقاعده للخزان فانه نعمل بنفس المبدأ وهو استشارة المهندس المصمم لتحديد مكانات التوقف بالصب ضمن امكانية المنفذ واحب ان انبه ان ال water stop هنا يتم تثبيتها بشكل افقي في صبة القاعده 
ولكم مني السلام وارجو ان اكون قد اعطيت رأيا صحيحا 
المهندس التنفيذي rwmam


----------



## rwmam (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
1-اؤيد عدم سحب الماء الا قبل الصب وذلك لضمان عدم حصول الاكسده لحديد التسليح وبالتالي الصدأ 
2-بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني فلاتعليق
3-طبقة النظافه هي اصلا يتم عملها من اجل ان يتم العمل على مكان نظيف وكذلك لتأمين منسوب متساوي يتم وضع حديد التسليح عليه وطبقة النظافه هذه تمكن عمال التسليح من العمل وفق القياسات المطلوبه وعليه ومما سبق فان طبقة النظافه ينتهي دورها بعد اتمام عملية التسليح ولاحاجة الى تنظيفها الا اذا كانت بسمك يؤثر على ال cover للحديد من الاسفل وبالنسبه لتدقيق منسوب طبقة النظافه فانا اعتقد انه يجب التدقيق خوفا من حدوث اضرار فيه في بداية ارتفاع منسوب الماء ( اسفل طبقة النظافه ) 
4- اذا لم يتم تدقيق منسوب طبقة النظافه وكانت فعلا قد تضررت بسبب ارتفاع منسوب الماء اسفلها وقبل ان يرتفع المنسوب ويصبح اعلى منها ومن ثم تم صب الاساسات فان وزن الاساسات سيعمل على هطول صبة النظافه فيما بعد سحب الماء وهذا يؤدي الى تضرر صبة الاساسات لاحقا 
والله اعلم اخوكم مهندس rwmam


----------



## rwmam (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه لموضوع سحب الماء في المدرسه احب ان اعلق على اسئلة الاستاذ رزق المحترم
1 - أؤيد سحب الماء قبل الصب 
2 - يتم التنظيف للحديد وكذلك ارضية طبقة النظافه اذا امكن لضمان cover للحديد من الاسفل حسب المصمم له 
3 - لابد من تدقيق منسوب صبة النظافه لانه قد يكون قد حصل لها اضرار نتيجة ارتفاع منسوب الماء خاصة في بداية ارتفاع المنسوب للماء اي قبل ان يعبر مستوى الماء فوق صبة النظافه للتأكد ان ضغط الماء من الاسفل على صبة النظافه لم يتسبب بحصول اي ضرر فيها 
4 - اذا لم يتم تدقيق منسوب صبة النظافه وكانت فعلا قد تضررت بسبب ضغط الماء من الاسفل فان ذلك سيؤدي الى حصول ضرر في صبة الاساسات لاحقا اي بعد مرور فتره زمنيه سيلاحظ حصول تشققات بالاساسات وحسب اماكن تضرر صبة النظافه وبالتالي فان ذلك سوف يؤثر على المنشأ ايضا فيما بعد
والله اعلم مهندس rwmam


----------



## Eng-spring (16 نوفمبر 2008)

زميلي م.رزق
فيما يتعلق بالتعشيش إليك هذه التجربة , من خلال اشرافي على أحد المشاريع ظهرت معي حالة تعشيش في أحد الأعمدة الطرفية الذي يشكل مسند وسطي لفتحتي جائز على جانبيه تبلغ كل فتحة 10 أمتاروكان هناك فراغ 20 سم بين الجائز والعمود وقام المهندس المنفذ بمعالجته خلسة وذلك بتحشية الفراغ بالمونة الاسمنتية ومن ثم قام بتغطية كامل العمود بالطينة إلى حين اكتشافي لهذه المخالفة وكان العلاج بالحقن بمادة الغراوت المحسنة وتم الأمر على الرغم من أن هناك سلبيات عدة وهي مايلي وبرأيي المتواضع:
إن منطقة الاتصال درست على انها مسند وسطي وبعزم سالب بالتالي عند انفصال هذه المنطقة ألغي العزم السالب وازداد العزم الموجب وبالتالي نصل لحالة وكأن الجائزين هما جائز بمجاز 20 متر ما يشكل سهم (ترخيم) كبير قياسا لما هو مدروس وهذا ما لاحظته من خلال تحنيب القضبان المكشوفة . بالاضافة الى أن التسليح لم يعد كافيا لحمل 20 متر كمجاز مستند على الحديد المكشوف بالتالي هذه المعالجة لم تحل المشكلة جذريا والحل برأيي هو قياس للانحناء باستخدام النيفو او اي جهاز مساحي ومن ثم دراسة امكانية استخدام روافع هيدروليكية ترفع الجائز بتشوه حدي مسموح دون كسر المادة او تخلخلها ومن ثم القيام بالحقن وإلااااااااااااا
أزل الجائز وأعد صبه من جديد.
أما فيما يتعلق باستناد الاطار بالنقطة الثانية فإن ما يحدد الاستناد وطبيعته هو نوع التربة فلو أتت الدراسة كوثاقة على تربة ضعيفة قابلة للانتفاخ أو الهبوط فإن هذه التغيرات قد تؤدي إلى كسر الوثاقة بسبب حدوث ورانات غير متوقعة وبهذه الحالة نفذ الاستناد المفصلي لأنه يسمح بالدوران والعكس بالعكس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

Eng-spring قال:


> زميلي م.رزق
> فيما يتعلق بالتعشيش إليك هذه التجربة , من خلال اشرافي على أحد المشاريع ظهرت معي حالة تعشيش في أحد الأعمدة الطرفية الذي يشكل مسند وسطي لفتحتي جائز على جانبيه تبلغ كل فتحة 10 أمتاروكان هناك فراغ 20 سم بين الجائز والعمود وقام المهندس المنفذ بمعالجته خلسة وذلك بتحشية الفراغ بالمونة الاسمنتية ومن ثم قام بتغطية كامل العمود بالطينة إلى حين اكتشافي لهذه المخالفة وكان العلاج بالحقن بمادة الغراوت المحسنة وتم الأمر على الرغم من أن هناك سلبيات عدة وهي مايلي وبرأيي المتواضع:
> إن منطقة الاتصال درست على انها مسند وسطي وبعزم سالب بالتالي عند انفصال هذه المنطقة ألغي العزم السالب وازداد العزم الموجب وبالتالي نصل لحالة وكأن الجائزين هما جائز بمجاز 20 متر ما يشكل سهم (ترخيم) كبير قياسا لما هو مدروس وهذا ما لاحظته من خلال تحنيب القضبان المكشوفة . بالاضافة الى أن التسليح لم يعد كافيا لحمل 20 متر كمجاز مستند على الحديد المكشوف بالتالي هذه المعالجة لم تحل المشكلة جذريا والحل برأيي هو قياس للانحناء باستخدام النيفو او اي جهاز مساحي ومن ثم دراسة امكانية استخدام روافع هيدروليكية ترفع الجائز بتشوه حدي مسموح دون كسر المادة او تخلخلها ومن ثم القيام بالحقن وإلااااااااااااا
> أزل الجائز وأعد صبه من جديد.
> أما فيما يتعلق باستناد الاطار بالنقطة الثانية فإن ما يحدد الاستناد وطبيعته هو نوع التربة فلو أتت الدراسة كوثاقة على تربة ضعيفة قابلة للانتفاخ أو الهبوط فإن هذه التغيرات قد تؤدي إلى كسر الوثاقة بسبب حدوث ورانات غير متوقعة وبهذه الحالة نفذ الاستناد المفصلي لأنه يسمح بالدوران والعكس بالعكس


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركتك وثقتك بهذا القسم لتطرح مشكلة تنفيذية .
ساركز اجابتي على موضوع موضوع الجسر المستمر Continous beam
1- في الجسور التي يزيد فيها المجاز عن 7 م يفضل عمل سهم معكوس(هبوط معكوس)diflection in opsit direction بمقدار السهم المتوقع من الاحمال واتعقد ان ذلك لم يتم قبل الصب حيث يتم رفع الطوبار = الشدة =formwork من المنتصف نحو الاعلى.
2- نتيجة التعشيش voides والمعالجة الخاطئة حيث يجب ان تتم العالجة قبل فك الطوبار الحامل للجسر وبطرق صحيحة لنضمن من ان الخرسانه المعالجة قد ملأت كامل الفراغ .
3- يجب اعادة التدقيق على الحسابات الانشائية للجسر والتأكد من مقدار الهبوط المتوقع.
4- عمل قياسات لمنسوب الجسر بدأ من طرف العمود وعلى كل مسافة 1 م ولكامل طول الجسر .
5- الـتأكد من مقدار الهوبط الناتج عن الوزن الذاتي ( بدون احمال حية live load) ومقارنة هذه النتيجة بالهبوط المتوقع بالحسابات الانشائية تحت تأثير الوزن الذاتي own weight
6- اذا كان الهبوط في الواقع أكبر مما هو متوقع من الحسابات الانشائية فعندها يجب القيام بفحص التحميل وهو يساوي مرة ونصف الحمل التصميمي.ومن خلالها التأكد من الهبوط الكلي ويجب ان يكون اقل من المسموح به.
7- اذا كانت النتائج لا سمح الله غير مطابقة فعندها يكون الحل بالازالة او تدعيم الجسر وهذا القرار من حق المالك بالقبول او الرفض.
8- اتمنى عليك ان تقوم بتصوير الجسر في منطقة اتصاله بالعمود من الاسفل والاعلى وساقوم بدراستها بالتدقيق مع حسابات الهبوط في الموقع ومن الحسابات الانشائية.

ملاحظة
لجميع الاخوة الراغبين بالمشاركة في المواضيع المطروحة سابقا ان يقوم بنقل( copy paste ) للمشكلة التي يرغب في مناقشتها حتى اتذكر الموضوع بالكامل .

مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## احمدمدني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بخصوص مشكلة التعشش في الخرصانه وعلاجها بال(grut)
نعم ان القراوت نوع من انواع المضافات ولكنه ليس من المضافت التي تضاف للخرصانه بعد تصلبها ولذالك فاعتقد ان كل مشكله يتتطلب علاجها اضافه خرصانه جديده الي خرصانه قديمه فالحل الناجع والامن هو ان تضاف احدي المضافات الخاصه والتي تقوم بعملية اللحام بين الخرصانتين وذلك مثلما يحدث تماما عندما نريد زيادة المقطع لعمود خرصاني قديم مثلا


----------



## احمدمدني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الهندسة المدنية*



احمدمدني قال:


> بخصوص مشكلة التعشش في الخرصانه وعلاجها بال(grut)
> نعم ان القراوت نوع من انواع المضافات ولكنه ليس من المضافت التي تضاف للخرصانه بعد تصلبها ولذالك فاعتقد ان كل مشكله يتتطلب علاجها اضافه خرصانه جديده الي خرصانه قديمه فالحل الناجع والامن هو ان تضاف احدي المضافات الخاصه والتي تقوم بعملية اللحام بين الخرصانتين وذلك مثلما يحدث تماما عندما نريد زيادة المقطع لعمود خرصاني قديم مثلا


لتحمل وزن جديد


----------



## احمدمدني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور كتير يااستاذ حجاوى علي اثارة موضوع مهم زي دا
واسال الله ان تعشعش في قلوبنا المحبه
ولكن اعتقد ان ال ((grout) ليس من المضافات التي تضاف للخرصانه حينما يكون الغرض صنع لحام بين خرصانتين قديمه وجديده لان ال grout يحتفظ بتماسكه لوحده اويزيد من قوة التماسك في حالة اضافته قبل الجفاف واثناء الخلط 
لذلك في حالة التعشش بفراغ كبير كماذكرت فينبغي ان تعالج الخرصانه في هذه الحاله باحدي المضافات الخرصانيه المتخصصه عمليه اللحام بين خرصانتين قديمه واخري جديده 
كمايحدث تماما عندما نريد زيادة مقطع عمودخرصاني قديم ليتحمل وزن جديد مثلا كاضافة طابق جديدمثلا
وشكرا


----------



## rwmam (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
قرأت وتابعت موضوع تصميم البنايه ست طوابق وشكرا لكل المهندسين المشاركين وخاصة رزق حجاوي وسالدان واتمنى من الله عزوجل ان يوفق الجميع 
وشكرا لهذا المنتدى الرائع اخوكم مهندس rwmam


----------



## rwmam (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اتفق مع الاخ سالدان بوجوب تصايح الميزان وعدم زيادة كمية السمنت ولكن
اذا كان لابد من استمرارية العمل لاسباب معينه فما هو الحل 
من خلال خبرتي في مجال التنفيذ اعتقد انه من الافضل الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار عطل الخباطه المركزيه في اي وقت ولاي سبب كان وبذلك لايكون هناك مشكله عند عطل الخباطه المركزيه ومن البدائل المؤقته ما يلي : استعمال الهوبر وهو يعتمد على الاحجام للرمل والحصو واما السمنت فيعتمد على الوزن لان وزن الكيس الواحد معروف وبذلك يمكن مواصلة العمل لحين تصليح الخباطه المركزيه
ولكم مني كل التقدير


----------



## rwmam (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لم اتشرف بالعمل في المنشآت البحريه وانا اتابع معكم للاستفاده من خبراتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
مهنس rwmam


----------



## rwmam (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين والله ان الطريقه جميله وبسيطه وتعطينا تصور كبير لحل مشكلات اخرى قد تحصل في النشآت الغير بحريه
شكرا لطارح المشكله ولكل من ساهم ولو بالمتابعه فقط
مهندس rwmam


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخ مهندس رزق على هذه المواضيع الممتازة وارجو ان ترفدنا باي معلومات من موقع العمل والتي تزيد من خبرة لمهندس المشرف المتخرج حديثا ويكون له تصور للمشاكل وحلولها


----------



## ايمن دندوش (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤال
هل الافضل ان نقوم بتصميم الخزان الارضي كجزء من القبو علما انه سيعزل 
ام ان يكون بعيد عن اساسات المبنى


----------



## خالد أوزقان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*اعمدة مبني حديثة الصب حدث بها تعشيش او فراغات عند اتصالها بالارضية بالاسفل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبني دورين بعد صب اعمدة الدور الارضي لوحظ وجود تعشيش او بمعني اخر فراغات عند اسفل الاعمدة عند اتصالها ببلاطة الارضية التعشيش بدرجات متفاوتة وارتفاع المنطقة التي بها تعشيش تتراوح من 5 الي 15 سم من الارض من ارتفاع العمود و بالفحص السريع وعمل ثقب حتي 2 سم كانت ايضا الخرسانة معششة مع ملاحظة قلة المونة في هذه المنطقة السفلية التعشيش كان احيانا في جانب واحد قرب الاركان واحيانا كان في اكثر من جانب
والسؤال هو
هل يمكن ان يحدث التعشيش عمليا بكامل او في اجزاء كبيرة من قطاع العمود في المنطقة المعيبة ام هو في ناحية الغطاء الخارجي
ما هي الاسباب هل قلة الدمك ام زيادته ام عيب بالخلطة
ما هي الحلول
هدم الاعمدة ام علاجها
طبعا بالنظر من بعيد لن تجد فراغات كبيرة لكن بالقرب تلاحظ بسهولة موضوع التعشيش
واذا تيسرت الصور ساحملها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن دندوش قال:


> سؤال
> هل الافضل ان نقوم بتصميم الخزان الارضي كجزء من القبو علما انه سيعزل
> ام ان يكون بعيد عن اساسات المبنى


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك من حيث المبدأ لا يوجد مشكله بتنفيذ الخزان كجزء من القبو ويطبق عليها نفس شروط الخزانات من حيث التصميم الانشائي والميكانيكي والمتطلبات الخاصة بتنفيذ الخزانات ( يمكنك الرجوع الى المشاركة في باب الفواصل الانشائية"
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-14.html
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد أوزقان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مبني دورين بعد صب اعمدة الدور الارضي لوحظ وجود تعشيش او بمعني اخر فراغات عند اسفل الاعمدة عند اتصالها ببلاطة الارضية التعشيش بدرجات متفاوتة وارتفاع المنطقة التي بها تعشيش تتراوح من 5 الي 15 سم من الارض من ارتفاع العمود و بالفحص السريع وعمل ثقب حتي 2 سم كانت ايضا الخرسانة معششة مع ملاحظة قلة المونة في هذه المنطقة السفلية التعشيش كان احيانا في جانب واحد قرب الاركان واحيانا كان في اكثر من جانب
> والسؤال هو
> هل يمكن ان يحدث التعشيش عمليا بكامل او في اجزاء كبيرة من قطاع العمود في المنطقة المعيبة ام هو في ناحية الغطاء الخارجي
> ...


 
بعد إذن الأستاذ المهندس رزق 
الموضوع إنشاء الله سهل 



والسؤال الأول نعم يمكن 
والثانى قله وعيب فى الخلطه بالإضافه لأسباب أخرى 

والحلول 
وأنصح بإتباع نفس الحلول المذكوره فى أول مشاركه بهذا الموضوع والتى كانت تخص التعشيش


----------



## حلم حياتي ..؟ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اضافه صغيره بعد اذن الاساتذه(موضوع التعشيش اسفل الاعمده)
وهي مشكله شائعه جدا ومن اسبابها الرئيسيه عدم الانتباه لارتفاع سقوط الخرساته داخل العمود اثناءالصب مما يسبب فصل بمواد الخرساته
ارجو ان تكون معلوماتي بمستوى النقاش


----------



## م0شمس (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احب اضيف اواستفسار على المشكله الاولى في حالة وجود فراغات 
اذا كنا قد استعملنا الفابريشن او الهزاز في حالة صب الاعمده بعد شنو السبب الي يخلي وجود فراغات ؟
مشكورين على طرح المشاكل والحلول


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على حسن التفاعل والمشاركةوالمتابعة في هذا الموضوع من " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ).
بخصوص استفسار المهندس خالد لا زلت بانتظار الصور للاعمدة حتى اتمكن من اعطائك الرد المناسب لذلك وكذلك عمق منطقة الفراغ وابعاد العمود .


> هل يمكن ان يحدث التعشيش عمليا بكامل او في اجزاء كبيرة من قطاع العمود في المنطقة المعيبة ام هو في ناحية الغطاء الخارجي
> ما هي الاسباب هل قلة الدمك ام زيادته ام عيب بالخلطة





> اذا كنا قد استعملنا الفابريشن او الهزاز في حالة صب الاعمده بعد شنو السبب الي يخلي وجود فراغات ؟
> مشكورين على طرح المشاكل والحلول


بخصوص اسباب وطرق منع حدوث تعشيش او فراغات في الخرسانهhoneycombed & segeragtion فيعود ذلك :-
1- التدرج الحبيبي للخلطة Seive Analysis حيث يكون التدرج للحصويات او الركام aggreateغير مطابق للمواصفات ويلاحظ عدم تجانس الخرسانه ولحل هذه المشكلة يجب عمل تحليل منخلي seive analysis لكل مكونات الخلطة واختيار نسب الخلط حسب المواصفات واجراء الاختبات الدورية للمواد الموردة للموقع .
2- زيادة نسبة الماء في الخلط او نقص الماء ويمكن الـتأكد من ذلك من خلال فحص التهدل Slump Test ويحدد مقدار التهدل من الخلطة التصميمية واذا كان لا بد من زيادة مقدار التهدل فيكون باستخدام المضافات التي تزيد من قابلية التشغيل للخرسانه..
3- كثافة حديد التسليح حيث لا يسمح للخرسانه بالمرور بين الحديد وتلاحظ هذه الحالة عن تقاطع الجسور فوق الاعمدة ولكل هذه المشكلة ( استخدام خرسانه ذات تدرج اقل ، التقيد بالماسافة المحدد بين قضبان الحديد، توزيع الحديد على طبقات، استخدام اقطار اكبر للحديد، استخدام حديد شد عالى بدل العادي ، زيادة ابعاد المقطع ، زيادة قوة الخرسانه .....) ويمكن استخدام خرسانه ذاتية الانضغتط Self Compacting Concrete اذا لم يكن هناك امكانية لعمل المتطلبات السابقة.
4-صب الخرسانه من ارتفاع عالي يؤدي الى حدوث التعشيش لذلك حددت الكودات الحد الاقصى للصب الخرسانه 1.5 متر عن منطقة الصب.
5- عدم استخدام الهزاز او زيادة الاستخدام او الاستخدام الخاطئ Vibrator .
6- عدم التأكد من وصول الخرسانه الى كامل المقطع وخصوصا في الجسور العميقة او الجدار او الاعمدة ويكون ذلك بالطرق على الطوبار formwork من الخارج ومن خلال الخبرة يمكن التمييز في الصور بين ان يكون هناك خرسامخ ام لا .
7-عدم تنظيف منطقة فاصل الصب من الخرسانه السابقةللفاصل ولحديد التسليح من الخرسانه.
8 - استخدام الميول الزائد عند استخدام المزاريب shotts
9- استخدام اللودر او الدنمبر في نقل الخرسانه مما يؤدي الى الفصل للخرسانه لذلك يجب اعادة الخلط اليدوي للخرسانه قبل صبها عند استخدام هذه الاليات في النقل.
10 - زيادة مدة الخلط في سيارات نقل الخرسانه وبدء حدوث الشك للخرسانه ( اكثر من 40 دقيقة عن بداية الخلط).
11- اضافة الماء للخرسانه بعد مضي المدة المحددة عليها .
12- استخدام طوبار formwork غير مناسب من حيث وجود كسر به او ثقوب او تاكل حيث يلاحظ عدم كتامة الطوبار مما يودي الي خروج روبه = المونه grout=motar الخرسانه وبقاء الحصويات فقط وخصوصا عند استخدام الرجاج.
13- قلة عرض المقطع الخرساني ( اقل من 12 سم) كما في بلاطات الهوري او الوفل ( القوالب)
هذه هي الاسباب الرئيسية التي تؤدي الى حدود التعشيش seggregation & Honeycombedفي الخرسانه.

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ماجدان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> اشكر للجميع على حسن التفاعل والمشاركةوالمتابعة في هذا الموضوع من " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ).
> بخصوص استفسار المهندس خالد لا زلت بانتظار الصور للاعمدة حتى اتمكن من اعطائك الرد المناسب لذلك وكذلك عمق منطقة الفراغ وابعاد العمود .​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل 
حضرتك بتحرجنى كده 
عشان متكلمتش فى الموضوع .................. بس والله حضرتك عارف إنى مش بخيل 
بس انا بسأل عن 
ما المقصود من الذى تحته خط والفائده منه تحديدا ؟؟؟؟

او سؤال بصيغه اخرى ماهو الحديد العادى ؟ هل هو الطرى ؟
وماهو العالى ؟؟ عالى المقاومه ؟؟

وهل يستخدم الحديد الطرى فى التسليح إلا فى الكانات ؟؟؟

وشكرا دائما استاذنا م. رزق حجاوى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
> حضرتك بتحرجنى كده
> عشان متكلمتش فى الموضوع .................. بس والله حضرتك عارف إنى مش بخيل
> بس انا بسأل عن
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك اولا واعتذر عن استخدام مصطلحات محلية في التعبير
نعم الحديد العادي = الحديد الطري =Grade 40=2800kg/cm2
نعم يستخدم الحديد الطري في حديد تسليح الكانات ويمكن استخدامة في حديد التسليح الانشائي للجسور والبلاطات ............ ولكن للتوفير في كمية حديد التسليح فقد شاع منذ 10 سنوات استخدم حديد عالي الشد Grade 60=Fy 4200 kg/cm2للتسليح الرئيسي واستخدام الحديد الطري للكانات وذلك لتقليل تكلفة الحديد في المشاريع.


----------



## ماجدان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك متابعتك اولا واعتذر عن استخدام مصطلحات محلية في التعبير
> نعم الحديد العادي = الحديد الطري =grade 40=2800kg/cm2
> نعم يستخدم الحديد الطري في حديد تسليح الكانات ويمكن استخدامة في حديد التسليح الانشائي للجسور والبلاطات ............ ولكن للتوفير في كمية حديد التسليح فقد شاع منذ 10 سنوات استخدم حديد عالي الشد Grade 60=fy 4200 Kg/cm2للتسليح الرئيسي واستخدام الحديد الطري للكانات وذلك لتقليل تكلفة الحديد في المشاريع.


 
مشكور م. رزق 
لكن الحديد عالى المقاومه 52 و 60 هو الذى يستخدم دائما فى التسليح 
ولا يستخدم الحديد الطرى إلا فى الكانات 
مع أن الكودات تنص على أستخدامه كاسياخ منيمم فى التسليح 

وعموما لك جزيل الشكر ونحن متفقون


----------



## خالد أوزقان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوتي واخينا م رزق
هذه هي صور لبعض الاعمدة التي حدث بها تعشيش


----------



## خالد أوزقان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

وهذه مجموعة اخري


----------



## خالد أوزقان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

وهذه هي الاخيرة


----------



## خالد أوزقان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مع العلم ان قطاعات الاعمدة كانت 20x40 والحديد هو 6 اسياخ قطر 16 مم وان المشكلة حدثت في معطم اعمدة المبني اي حواي 80 في المائة من الاعمدة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز دكتور م خالد / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

هل تلك الصور قبل المعالجه ام بعدها ؟ لان انا شايف انها وكما تكون تم معالجتها - لان لو الصور دي قبل المعالجه فده لا يعتبر تعشيش - ده واضح انه نتيجة وجود فرق منسوب عند اسفل العمود مما ادي الي عدم تقفيل النجارة عند فرق المنسوب جيدا وبالتالي حصل هروب للخرسانه من اسفل وعند تدارك الامر وتقفيل تلك المنطقة حصل هروب للباني مما ادي الي ظهور الركام الكبير - وانا من وجهة نظري انه موضوع بسيط يتم علاجه سطحيا بمونة الجراوت - الا اذا كان هناك مناطق من العمود تحتوي علي خرسانه هشة فيجب ازالتها ومعالجتها حسب الحاله وكما تفضل الاخوة 

لكن عموما من الصور اعتقد ان الموضوع بسيط 

والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## خالد أوزقان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لا لا يو جد معالجة ولكن طبعا المقاول غطي العيوب بمونة اسمنت في بعض الاعمدة لكن التعشيش موجود لان الخرسانة يسهل تكسيرها يوجد فراغات كما لو كان ما فيش مونة اسمنتية هي المشكلة ان المشكلة حدثت في عدد كبير من الاعمدة وقبل البدء في صب السقف يعني من البداية وانا عارف ان العلاج ممكن لكن اريد راي الاخوة ربما يوجد اراء اخري من خلال التجارب والخرسانة اللي هربت بس في عمود واحد والخطورة هنا حتي بعد العلاج تكمن في الاحمال الافقية فلو حدث زلزال منطقة العلاج ستكون ضعيفة


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد كانت الفواصل على شكل قطاع Sector ( ينطلق من المركز) وفي حالتنا 360 / 10=36 degree ( لتخيل ذلك افضل ان ترسم دائره وتعمل بها قطاعات كل واحد بمقدار 36 درجه) ولحل مشكله تلاقي مانع التسربWS ( water stop ولمنع ان تكون الصب في البداية من المركز بشكل مدبب فقد تم عمل دائره بقدر 2متر يتم وقف الصب بها ويكون ws على محيط هذه الدائرة وتنهني عنده كل فواصل Ws للقطاعات العشره وعند محور الجدار تم تنفيذ ws على كامل المحيط وبعد صب كامل القطاعات تم صب الدائرة الداخليه التي تم عملها بقطر 2 متر.


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا خ رزق لقد كانت فكرة ذكية بالنسبة لتقسيم الخزان الى10 قطاعات بزاوية36 وهذا هو مجال تخصص عملي ولكن اريد منك خدمة بسيطة وهي ان تزودني بكل ما تعرف عن مادة الwaterstop وكل ما تعرفه عنها من تفاصيل لاني اسمع بها ولا اراها


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة المشاركين ان يعطوني معلوات عن اي برامج في مجال الهندسة المدنية وشكرا


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى م محمد جاسم الفهداوى ما ذكرته اعلاه عن شرح قطاعات فواصل الصب فى الخزان ، اكثر من رائع فقط لكى يكتمل الفهم نحتاج لرسم توضيحى او صور تنفيذية ....كذلك اتمنى من استاذنا رزق حجاوى  شرح هذا الموضوع لنا باسلوبه الشيق وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم بعلمكم وجعله فى موازين حسناتكم


----------



## rwmam (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الى استاذنا الفاضل رزق حجاوي ( موضوع التعشيش في الاعمده )
هل لك استاذي العزيز ان تبين لي فيما اذا كان من الضروري تنظيف اسياخ ( حديد تسليح الاعمده) من الكونكريت الذي قد يكون ملتصق بها وهو التصق بالحديد عند صب الاسس 
وماهي افضل الطرق للتنظيف حيث ان الطريقه اليدويه باستعمال الفرش الحديديه صعبه عمليا ولاتضمن التنظيف الجيد خاصة اذا كان عدد الاعمده كبير بالاضافه الى انه يأخذ وقت طويل 
علما ان محاولة التنظيف بعد الصب بوقت كافي ليباس وجفاف الصب قد تؤثر على الكونكريت 
هذا ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد أوزقان قال:


> لا لا يو جد معالجة ولكن طبعا المقاول غطي العيوب بمونة اسمنت في بعض الاعمدة لكن التعشيش موجود لان الخرسانة يسهل تكسيرها يوجد فراغات كما لو كان ما فيش مونة اسمنتية هي المشكلة ان المشكلة حدثت في عدد كبير من الاعمدة وقبل البدء في صب السقف يعني من البداية وانا عارف ان العلاج ممكن لكن اريد راي الاخوة ربما يوجد اراء اخري من خلال التجارب والخرسانة اللي هربت بس في عمود واحد والخطورة هنا حتي بعد العلاج تكمن في الاحمال الافقية فلو حدث زلزال منطقة العلاج ستكون ضعيفة


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك وارسال الصور.
قبل ان اطرح الحل اسمح لى ان اعلق على الصور التي ارسلتها
1- من الملاحظ ان هناك سوء مصنعية في اعمال الطوبار Fromwork وذلك في المنطقة السفلية عند منسوب الارضية حيث يلاحظ هروب كمية كبيرة من الخرسانه والمونه paste مما ادي الى حدودث التعشيش segregation بلاسفل ولنع حصول هذه الحالة بعد انهاء الطوبار يجب اغلاق جميع الفتحات بالاسفل ( ليس بالورق او اكياس الاسمنت )بواسطة خلطة من الاسمنت والماء ( مثل خلطة البياض او بناء الطوب) motar وبذلك نمنع هروب الخرسانه.
2- يلاحظ زيادة نسبة الماء في الخلطة slump اكبر من المسموح به وهذا اثر على قوة الخرسانه حيث يلاحظ على بعض الاعمدة .
3- التأكد من قوة الكسر للخرسانه بعد اسبوع ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات.
4- الصب تم من ارتفاع عالى اي من اعلى العمود بحدود 3 متر .
5 -اذا لم يكن الصب موقعيا فعلى الاغلب تم اضافة الماء للخلطة ( اذا كان الصب بالمضخة)حيث يلاخظ ان بعض الركام aggregate قد غسلت من مونه الاسمنت بالماء.
6- يلاحظ استخدام الخيش الرطب لعمل curing وفي هذه الحالة يجب الاستمرار في سقاية الخيش بالماء لانه في حالة جفاف الخيش سيمتص الرطوبه من الخرسانه لذلك افضل طريقة لعمل curing هي تغليف الخيش بالنايلون وترطيب الخيش ففي هذه الحالة تبقى الخرسانه في جو رطب وبعيد عن اشعة الشمس المباشرة ومحمي من من الرياح وسرعة التبخر العالي.
7- الكفر cover الحديد لبعض الاعمدة ليس كافيا حي يلاحظ ان يقل عن 2.5 سم ( بعد الكانه link= strirrups ) مما ادى الى حجز الحصويات .
-8 قيام المقاول باخفاء عيوب الخرسانه وليس اصلاحها.

لحل هذه المشكلة
1- ازالة التغطية التي قام بها المقاول حتى الوصول للخرسانه الصلبه اي بازالة الخرسانه المتعششة.
2- اتوقع عمق التعشيش سيكون في منطقة الغطاء الخرساني cover اي انه لن يزيد عن 4 سم ولكن اذا تبن ان عمق الخرسانه معيبا ومن جميع الجهات ولعمق كبير فيجب ازالة العمود ( يمكن ملاحظة ذلك انه بعد التكسير للخرسانه من جميع الجهات اذا كان كبيرا انه من السهوله هز العمود).
3- تنظيف الحديد من الخرسانه بواسطة الفرشاه 
4- دهان الخرسنه بمادة تساعد على الالتصاق للخرسانه adhesive bond
5- استخدام مادة الايبوكسي بدلا من الخرسانه المعيبة مع الضغط عليها عند التعبئة بالمالج trowelحتى نتأكد ان الخرسانه قد وصلت لكامل المقطع ولا يوجد فراغات .
6- عمل curing لها لمدة لا تقل عن 3 ايام
يمكن استخدام منتجات Seka or Basef مع اتباع تعليمات الشركة الصانعه.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي

اما لحل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> اخى م محمد جاسم الفهداوى ما ذكرته اعلاه عن شرح قطاعات فواصل الصب فى الخزان ، اكثر من رائع فقط لكى يكتمل الفهم نحتاج لرسم توضيحى او صور تنفيذية ....كذلك اتمنى من استاذنا رزق حجاوى شرح هذا الموضوع لنا باسلوبه الشيق وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


 السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس ياسر والمهندس محمد على التفاعل والمشاركة.
بخصوص طلبك شرح طريقة تنفيذ الفواصل للخزان اتمنى عليك ان تعود للمشاركات الاولى في هذه الباب حيث ستجد شرحا وافيا لطريقة صب الخرزان بقطر 44 متر وارتفاع 6 متر وكيف تم تقسيم الارضية والجدران والصب على مراحل وكيف تم التفكير في طريقة التقسيم حتى تم التوصل الى ان يتم بشكل قطري وعمل دائرة داخلية لوصل Water Stop عليها وستجد بان الله الشرح الكافي والذي ستتمتع به من حيث اسلوب حل هذه المشكلة.
اتمنى على جميع الاخوة الذين يرغبون في المشاركات القيمة ان يرفق في مشاركته المشاركة الاصليه حتى يتذكر الجميع المسألة ويعرف الجميع عن ماذا تتحدث فليس الكل اطلع على المشاركات السابقة .

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

rwmam قال:


> الى استاذنا الفاضل رزق حجاوي ( موضوع التعشيش في الاعمده )
> هل لك استاذي العزيز ان تبين لي فيما اذا كان من الضروري تنظيف اسياخ ( حديد تسليح الاعمده) من الكونكريت الذي قد يكون ملتصق بها وهو التصق بالحديد عند صب الاسس
> وماهي افضل الطرق للتنظيف حيث ان الطريقه اليدويه باستعمال الفرش الحديديه صعبه عمليا ولاتضمن التنظيف الجيد خاصة اذا كان عدد الاعمده كبير بالاضافه الى انه يأخذ وقت طويل
> علما ان محاولة التنظيف بعد الصب بوقت كافي ليباس وجفاف الصب قد تؤثر على الكونكريت
> هذا ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


 السلام عليكم
اسهل طريقة لتنظيف اسياخ حديد التسليح هو ان يتم مباشرة بعد انتهاء الصب مباشرة باستخدام قطعة قماش مبلله بالماء او بعد حوالى 20 دقيقة من الصب باستخدام فرشاة السلك حيث تتم الازالة للخرسانه بسهولة اما اذا ترك ايام فعندها من الصعب تنظيفة وعندها يكون بواسطة القذف الرملي ويجب الانتباه عند استخدام هذه الطريقة.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسهل طريقة لتنظيف اسياخ حديد التسليح هو ان يتم مباشرة بعد انتهاء الصب مباشرة باستخدام قطعة قماش مبلله بالماء او بعد حوالى 20 دقيقة من الصب باستخدام فرشاة السلك حيث تتم الازالة للخرسانه بسهولة اما اذا ترك ايام فعندها من الصعب تنظيفة وعندها يكون بواسطة القذف الرملي ويجب الانتباه عند استخدام هذه الطريقة.
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


 
ماهى طريقة القذف الرملى ؟؟؟
وأكون مشكورا


----------



## خالد أوزقان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخوتي و شكرا اخي رزق وكان رايي لصاحب المشكلة تماما كما ذكرت انت ولكن وجد اناس اخرون لهم اراء اخري حيث قالوا العلاج غير مهم فهو مبني احماله خفيفة واثارة المشكلة في المنتدي لمعرفة اراء الاخرين مهمة وليتعلم منها ايضا اخرون ربما تواجههم مشاكل مشابهة وانا ان كنت ميال لهدم معظم الاعمدة عقابا للمقاول علي عدم التزامه


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكلة تبليط*

السلام عليكم 
انا مشرف حاليا على اعمال تبليط وواجهتني مشكلة لم اعرف لها حل لحد الان (لكون خبرتي قليلة في الطرق) الطبقة هي تبليط اساس (ستبلايزر) سمك 10 سم المشكلة هي ظهور شقوق عرضية منتشرة في جميع سطح الطبقة (عمودية على اتجاه الطريق) بعد اعمال الحدل اريد سبب وحل المشكلة رجاء لكل اهل الخبرة


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد على الاخ السبعاوي*



عيدان السبعاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مشرف حاليا على اعمال تبليط وواجهتني مشكلة لم اعرف لها حل لحد الان (لكون خبرتي قليلة في الطرق) الطبقة هي تبليط اساس (ستبلايزر) سمك 10 سم المشكلة هي ظهور شقوق عرضية منتشرة في جميع سطح الطبقة (عمودية على اتجاه الطريق) بعد اعمال الحدل اريد سبب وحل المشكلة رجاء لكل اهل الخبرة


 السلام عليكم اخي وزمكيلي العزيز
هناكثلاث اسباب لهذه الحالة
الاول./ان تكون نسب الخلطة الركامية غير صحيحة 
الثاني./ان تكون نسب الاسفلت في الخلطة غير متوازنة
الثالث./ ان تكون درجة الحرارة للاسفلت قد تجاوزت الدرجة القصوى اي قد تعدى120درجةمئوية


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخ ياسر الفكرة التي كتبتها هي للمهندس رزق جزاه الله خيرا وانا فقط بينت رايي فيها واشكرك اخ ياسر للمشاركة والمتابعة واشكرك للتذكير بالرسوم التوضيحية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> ماهى طريقة القذف الرملى ؟؟؟
> وأكون مشكورا


 السلام عليكم
القذف الرملي Sand blasting الة تستخدم بشكل رئيسي لتنظيف الحديد Steel Structure ( يمكن مشاهدة ذلك في المصانع التي تنفذ المستوعات المعدنية ) واجهات العمارات الحجرية لتنظيف الحجر وكذلك يستخدم كنوع من Texture للواجهات الخرسانية لازالة طبقة الخرسانه السطحية فتظهر فقط الحصويات = الركام والمادة الرابطة بينها وتعطي منظر جمالى وكذلك يمكن ان تستخدم في تنظيف الحديد ( ان شاء الله اذا تمكنت سارسل صور بذلك ).
والة القذف الرملي تتكون من كمبرسر لضغط الهواء ( نفس المدة التي تستخدم لتكسير الصخور ولكن هنا يستخدم فقط ماكنه ضغط الهواء ) ووعاء يوضع به الرمل (ناعم خاص يسملى كوارتز quartiz ) و Nozzel وفي النزل يكون هناك بايبن الاول فيه هواء مضغوط والاخر الرمل وبواسطة الهواء المضغوط يندفع الرمل بسرعه عالية ويستفاد منه بالتنظيف .
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من المهندس رزق ان يعطينا مخطط الsection للاعمدة لكي يكتمل لدينا التصور


----------



## rwmam (24 نوفمبر 2008)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rwmam 

 
_الى استاذنا الفاضل رزق حجاوي ( موضوع التعشيش في الاعمده )
هل لك استاذي العزيز ان تبين لي فيما اذا كان من الضروري تنظيف اسياخ ( حديد تسليح الاعمده) من الكونكريت الذي قد يكون ملتصق بها وهو التصق بالحديد عند صب الاسس 
وماهي افضل الطرق للتنظيف حيث ان الطريقه اليدويه باستعمال الفرش الحديديه صعبه عمليا ولاتضمن التنظيف الجيد خاصة اذا كان عدد الاعمده كبير بالاضافه الى انه يأخذ وقت طويل 
علما ان محاولة التنظيف بعد الصب بوقت كافي ليباس وجفاف الصب قد تؤثر على الكونكريت 
هذا ولك كل التقدير والاحترام_

السلام عليكم
اسهل طريقة لتنظيف اسياخ حديد التسليح هو ان يتم مباشرة بعد انتهاء الصب مباشرة باستخدام قطعة قماش مبلله بالماء او بعد حوالى 20 دقيقة من الصب باستخدام فرشاة السلك حيث تتم الازالة للخرسانه بسهولة اما اذا ترك ايام فعندها من الصعب تنظيفة وعندها يكون بواسطة القذف الرملي ويجب الانتباه عند استخدام هذه الطريقة.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


كل يوم يزيد تقديري لك يا استاذ حجاوي 
مهندس rwmam


----------



## ماجدان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> القذف الرملي Sand Blasting الة تستخدم بشكل رئيسي لتنظيف الحديد Steel Structure ( يمكن مشاهدة ذلك في المصانع التي تنفذ المستوعات المعدنية ) واجهات العمارات الحجرية لتنظيف الحجر وكذلك يستخدم كنوع من Texture للواجهات الخرسانية لازالة طبقة الخرسانه السطحية فتظهر فقط الحصويات = الركام والمادة الرابطة بينها وتعطي منظر جمالى وكذلك يمكن ان تستخدم في تنظيف الحديد ( ان شاء الله اذا تمكنت سارسل صور بذلك ).
> والة القذف الرملي تتكون من كمبرسر لضغط الهواء ( نفس المدة التي تستخدم لتكسير الصخور ولكن هنا يستخدم فقط ماكنه ضغط الهواء ) ووعاء يوضع به الرمل (ناعم خاص يسملى كوارتز Quartiz ) و Nozzel وفي النزل يكون هناك بايبن الاول فيه هواء مضغوط والاخر الرمل وبواسطة الهواء المضغوط يندفع الرمل بسرعه عالية ويستفاد منه بالتنظيف .
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


 
مشكور أستاذ م. رزق 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الراقي توب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام عفيفى (25 نوفمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة يابشمهندس رزق وشكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة والنقاشات المتميزة انا مهندس مصمم وقرات الثلاث مشكلات اليوم وانا زعلان زيك على عدم المشاركة من جميع المهندسين 
ولكن اعطينى الفرصة للرد ولكن على حسب خبرتى القليلة
1- المشكلة الاولى وهى مشكلة الكمرة ذات الcantilever والتى حدث فيها التعشيش انا فهمت ان التعشيش عند التقاء الكمرة بالعمود وامتداد الكمرة هى ال cantilever راى هو ترك الشداد فى الاماكن السليمة وعند الجزء المعشش عند العمود نقوم بتكسير الcantilelever و جزء من بحر الكمرة المجاورة حوالى ربع البحر ثم نقوم بتنضيف الاسياخ على قدر المستطاع ثم نضع بها الايبوكسى بسسبب وجود ردش الخرسانة القديمة وضمان حدوث تماسك بين الاسياخ والخرسانة الجديدة والسؤال هنا هل هناك فى الجزء المكسر فى ربع البحر اسياخ مكسحة اذا وجدت يكون التكسير عمودى على الحديد المكيح وممكن منحتش مادة تربط الجديد بالقديم واذا لم يوجد يجب وضع المادة الرابطة بين الخرسانة القديمة بالجديدة.
2- المشكلة الثانية مشكلة الخران انا مش ملزم بعمل فواصل انشائية فى الخزان لانى ممكن اخذ تاسير الحرارة والتمدد فى تصميم الخزان وكمان مينفعش نعمل فاصل انشائى فى الخزن لان دة يؤدى الى حدوث هبوط مختلف فى الخزان ودة لا يصح ولكن نعمل فواصل صب فى الخزان ونضع water stop وفى هذة الحالة الحديد يكمل وهوة لازم يكمل ياهندسة علشان يعمل مع بعضة وهدة الفواصل فى الصب تكون فى القواعد والجدار وفى كلتى الحالتين نكمل الحديد.
3- بالنسبة للمشكلة الثالثة وهى ليست مشكلة ولكنها استفسار الduelsالموضوعة فى الfram وظيفتها شيل الshear وهى ليسة مشكلة لاننا فى التصميم نلجا الى هذا الحل لعدم وجود internal force فى الfram ولكن ممكن نكمل حديد العمود الtaper ويتلاقىفى نقطة وعدم الجوء الى الduel ودة الحل الثانى بس انا حاسس ان 40 سم سمك القواعد مشكفاية يعم خليها60 سم للامان.
والسلام ختام.


----------



## يوسف عبد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أشكر الجميع وخاصة المهندس رزق حجازي على المعلومات القيمة وأطلب المساعدة من الأخ رزق أو اي من الإخوة الأعزاء . لم يسبق لي العمل بتنفيذ أبراج أرجو الإفادة والتكرم بأي مرجع يخص ذلك وإن كان لديكم خبرة فلنبدأ بالنقاش من معلومات هامة كطريقة التدقيق لكافة العناصر الإنشائية وما لزوم الأجهزة المساحية في التدقيق وكل الخطوات اللازم للمهندس أن يتسلح بها لهذا المجال أرجو من المهندس رزق المساهمة ولكم كل الشكر .م يوسف


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الى المهندس رزق بالنسبة للمبنى Tower Bulding 32floor ارجو التفضل بشرح مفصل للاوتاد المتداخلة وما هي الفائدة منها فهل هي تعمل Pilesاو غير ذلك وشكرا


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بانسبة للtower Bulding 32 Floor لقد ذكرت عملية صب Ruft Fundation وعملية ايصال Piles فهل يتم صب Ruft Foundation فوق الركائز اي يعمل الاساس كسقف والركائز كاعمدة ارجو التوضيح اخي العزيز مهندس رزق


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

نفس الموضوع اعلاه حول المبنى 32 طابق هل عملية صب الاساس الحصيريruft Foundation فوق الركائز .اي يعمل الاساس الحصيري كسقف Slabوالركائز كاعمدة ارجو التوضيح اخي العزيز مهندس رزق


----------



## rwmam (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ورد في مشاركة الاخ محمد الفهداوي الاستفسار الاتي( نفس الموضوع اعلاه حول المبنى 32 طابق هل عملية صب الاساس الحصيريruft Foundation فوق الركائز .اي يعمل الاساس الحصيري كسقف Slabوالركائز كاعمدة ارجو التوضيح اخي العزيز مهندس رزق)*​ 


ارجو ان لا يزعل المهندس رزق حجاوي لتدخلي في الاجابه
يا اخ محمد اركع واقرا الموضوع مره ثانيه ولاحظ الصور الموجوده راح تشوف الجواب على سؤالك 
الاساس ( raft ) سوف يكون فوق الركائز من بعد ما يتم تسوية الارضيه يعني ال رفت سيجلس على الركائز في منطقة مساحة الركيزه ومن الطبيعي فان بقية الرفت سوف تملا المناطق بين الركائز ويرتفع حسب سمك الصب
مع التقدير واكرر ارجو ان لايزعل الاستاذ مهندس رزق لتدخلي في الاجابه 


مهندس rwmam


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

rwmam قال:


> ورد في مشاركة الاخ محمد الفهداوي الاستفسار الاتي( نفس الموضوع اعلاه حول المبنى 32 طابق هل عملية صب الاساس الحصيريruft Foundation فوق الركائز .اي يعمل الاساس الحصيري كسقف Slabوالركائز كاعمدة ارجو التوضيح اخي العزيز مهندس رزق)​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم اشكر لكم مشاركتكم كما ذكر rwman اللبشة = Raft Foundation تركتز مباشرة فوق الاوتاد piles ويسمى فهذه الحالة اللبشة Raft foundation supported on piles اي رايت مستنده على بايلات .وفي هذه الحالة تكون الرافت مثل Cap الذي ينفذ فوق البابلات.
ولمزيد من التفصيل في موضوع البايلات والرفت والكاب يمكن الرجوع الى موضوع المهندس محمدزايد حيث شرح بالتفصيل طريقة تنفيذ الاوتاد من التصميم حتى التنفيذ جزالله الله خيرا.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الاعزاء المهندس rwman والمهندس رزق على التوضيح ولكن الذي اقصده انه في تصميم ruft foundation ولزيادة الامان يجب ان لا يؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار استناد ruft foundation على التربة بل يجب ان يصمم كslabاعتيادي بالنسبة لمقاومته للmoment and shear forces ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم ولكن في علم الهندسة يجب توخي الدقة في فهم كل مسالة من المسائل النظرية والعملية وشكرا


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد أوزقان قال:


> اخوتي واخينا م رزق
> هذه هي صور لبعض الاعمدة التي حدث بها تعشيش


 

شكرا اخي مهندس خالد على هذه ىالصور اذا كان المبنى متعدد الطوابق والحمل كبير ففي هذه الحالة سوف تشكل هذه الاعمدة خطورة بسبس ضعف مقاومتها للعزوم ولا اعتقد ان معالجتها ستكون مجدية


----------



## azeez3500 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في فصل الشتاء وقبل صب الخرسانه المعرضة للجو ( اساسات- ارضيات - اسقف) يجب ان نوفر في الموقع لفائف الناياون Polytheline Sheet وعلى الاقل بسماكة 250 ميكرون ( يفضل 500 ميكرون) وعند الشعر بانه ستكون امطار يتم تغطية الخرسانه بالنايلون.
> وللعلم فقط فان الامطار اذا لم تكن غزيرة فانها تؤثر فقط على الطبقة السطحية للخرسانه بعمق لا يزيد عن 1-1.5 سم لذلك لا يكون خوف من تأثر الخرسانه بالماء.
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​




نعم انا مع المهندس رزق حجاوي

وقد واجهت هذه المشكله في احدي المرات عندما كنا نصب لبشة وبدا المطر مع بدايه الصب ولكن ما لاحظنه ان الماء يطفوعلي السطح ولا ياثر علي الخرسانه


----------



## azeez3500 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد أوزقان قال:


> اخوتي واخينا م رزق
> هذه هي صور لبعض الاعمدة التي حدث بها تعشيش



مشكة التعشيش هذه اما كون الخرسانه جافه اي Slump 70 او 60 او عمية تقدير وقت اهزاز غير كافيه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الاعزاء المهندس rwman والمهندس رزق على التوضيح ولكن الذي اقصده انه في تصميم ruft foundation ولزيادة الامان يجب ان لا يؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار استناد ruft foundation على التربة بل يجب ان يصمم كslabاعتيادي بالنسبة لمقاومته للmoment and shear forces ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم ولكن في علم الهندسة يجب توخي الدقة في فهم كل مسالة من المسائل النظرية والعملية وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على هذا التفاعل مع المشاركات.
عند تصميم Rafy Foundation عند تصميم Cap للبايلات نعم يتم اخذ البايل حيث يتم تدخيل K له في نموذج التصميم (Etabs or Staad)حيث يتم التعامل على اساس ان الاساس تحتة زنبركات springs .
اما في حالة Raft Foundation ( كما في الحالة التي تم دراستها حيث لا يوجد كاب )فيؤخذ بعين الاعتبار رد فعل التربه حيث يتم التدخيل في النموذج K للبايل وكذلك K الخاصة بالتربه .
وكثير من مهندسين التصميم ولسهول عمل النوذج يت عمل ما يلي
1- يتم تنفيذ Cap للبايلات ويوخذخفي النموذج K للبايل.ويكون منسوب الكاب اقل من من منسوب الرافت.
2- الرافت يوكون على شكل جسور وبلاطة ( بلااطة فطرية معكوسة Inverted Flat Slab)ويتم اخذ رد فعل التربه هناك بقيمة K الخاصة بالتربة.
هذا الرد ليس نهائيا ويحتاج من المهندسين المتخصصين في التصميم ، 
والله أعلم 
وسأقوم بوضع هذا السؤال في موضوع تنفيذ الاوتاد للاخ المهندس محمد زايد.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انهيار مبنى معدني اثناء التنفيذ*

السلام عليكم
اعود اليكم من بعد فترة انقطاع في موضوع جديد من " مشاكل تنفيذية " ولزيادة المعرفة لدى المهندسين في نشاء المباني المعدنية ولتلافي الاخطاء اثناء التنفيذ سواء كانت بسبب التصميم او اسلوب التنفيذ او تعديل المخططات بسبب ظروف الموقع او عدم التنسيق بين اطراف العقد من مقاول ومستشار ومصمم . سأقدم لكم الموضوع الثاني لانهيار مبنى معندي Steel Structure Building فالموضوع الاول تحدثت فيه عن انهيار ممرات الخدمة في فندق حياة سيتي .

وصف المبنى 
اثناء تركيب العناصر الانشائية لمبنى معدني ( مدرسة ) طوله بحدود .34.4 متر (113 قدم) انهار فجأة . ( كما في الصورة 1 )






1-صورة المبنى بعد الانهيار مباشرة ( الصورة مأخوذة من الجهة الجنوبية الغربية ).

وكان شكل المبنى يعتمد على وصل عناصر المنشأ مع بعضها البعض لتعطي بالنهاية بشكل حرف L والاطار للمبنى Farming plan هو جزء من المكتبة للمبنى ويبلغ ابعاد المبنى 36.6 * 34.4 متر (120 *113 قدم) وارتفاع المبنى 8.55 متر (28 قدم) كما في (الصورة رقم 2.)





2-مسقط لاطار السقف Roof Framing Plan من الجهة الغربية من المكتبة الجزء الشرقي متناظر symmetrical  عند المحور I ، كل الكمرات Joists  من نوع 60 DLH15s T.J =Tie Joist يعني ان الاربطة للكمرات مثبة على الاطار بواسطة البراغي Bolted اما J  فيعني ان الكمرة مثبتة على الاطار بواسطة اللحام Welded

كما هو واضح في الصورة الثانية ان طول الكمرات 3'-11'' والكمرات مدعمة Braced  ضد التحنيب Buckling  خلال التركيب بخمس صفوف لتقاطعات التدعيم Cross Bracing والتي تسمى Cross – Bridging .
(في الصوره 3 )





3 - مقطع للسقف الداعم للاطار Schematic Section Through Mansard Roof  

الصورة 4 





4- حالة تركيب المنشأ المعدني قبل الانهيار كما ذكرها المهندسين الموقع

الصورة 5





5- مقطع للتركيب للمبنى قبل الانهيار

صور لانهيار المنشأ المعدني





الصورة رقم 6





الصورة رقم 7






الصورة رقم 8






الصورة رقم 9






الصورة رقم 10






الصورة رقم 11

حالة المنشأ قبل الانهيار 
عندما جاء وقت تركيب الكمرة العميقة الطويلة erect the deep longspan  للمكتبة قام بثقب drilled اعلى جناح الكمرة العرضية لاول مربط للكمرة Tie Joist التدعيم LS-1 وبشكل لا يمكن تفسيرة  unexplainably قام بالثقب في الموقع الخطأ ، وعندما تركيب التدعيم LS-7 في مكانها ( كما هو موضح في الصورة رقم 3 )، لاحظ المشرف ان لدية فراغ( مسافة ) space يكفي فقط لكمرة واحدة مع ان المطلوب ان هذه المسافة تكفي لكمرتين ( الصورة رقم 3 ) وعندها اكتشف انه اخطأ.عندها توقف المشرف عن التركيب حتى يعرف ماذا سيفعل ؟؟.
بعد ذلك قرر المشرف تحريك LS-4  الى مكان LS-1  وفي هذا الوقت كان سائق الكرين ( الونش ) Crane operator  في وقت راحتة وتكاسل idling فطلب من عمال التركيب بالصعود الى الكمرة لفك براغي LS-4 والمتبثة على الصف 2 و 3،4  للدعم LS-4  وقام العمل بفك الصف 2 و 4 وبعد ذلك تم البدء بفك البراغي في الصف 3 وكان من الصعوبة الكبيرة اخراج البراغي وعندها طلب المشرف من العمال ضرب البراغي بقوة بواسطة المطرقة hummer  لاخرجها وعند الضرب بقوة البراغي في LS-5,LS-6 & LS-7  انحنت Buckled  المجموعه نحو الغرب وانهارت Collapsed وعند بدء الانحناء كانت LS-5  ما زالت مربوطة ( مثبتة )بواسطة مرابط التدعيم Cross Bridging  الى LS-4  في الصف 1 و 5 ونتيجة الانهيار الكمرات في LS-5 LS-6 & LS-7 جرت ( سحبت ) معها pulled  كل من LS-4,LS-3 & LS-2  وكذلك انحنى LS-1 والذي ادى الى انهيار كامل لها ( كما في الصور من 6-11 ).
LS-1  علق الى اعلى في الهواء وانحى والسبب انه كانت مثبت للكمرة الرئيسية ( الصورة 6 و8،10 ) ونتيجة الوزن الثاني ل LS-1  سحبت فوق جزء من الاطار على محور 65 ( الصور 1،6،10 ).
كما هو واضح في الصورة 11 ان LS-5 , LS-6 & LS-7  سقطت مع بعصها على عمود قريب من المحور A  ( على يسار الصورة 11 ) وكذلك LS-2,LS-3 & LS-4  سقطت على الاعمود الاخر ( العمود على اليمين الصورة 11 ).

والان ماهي الاسباب التي ادت الى هذا الانهيار المروع للمبنى اثناء التركيب ؟؟؟.

اتمنى من الجميع الشاركة الفعالة وانا شاكر سلفا لكل عبارة الشكر ومتقلبها جميعا ( الرجاء عدم الاقتصار بالمشاركة على عبارات الشكر ).14145
مع تحياتي للجميع 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي .​


----------



## emadhakeem (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله
في احد المواقع القريبه من مواقعي بالتجمع الاول شاهدت سقف اثناء الصب سقط علي السقف اللي تحتيه واللي تحتيه ساوي الارض منظر بصراحه صعب يعني الصبه بالشده بالسقف اللي شيلهم ساوي الارض 
من خلال معينتي للحادث كانت النتيجه ان السقف اللي تحتيه بدء بلانهيار اولا ثم خد معاه الشده اللي فوقه لان العمدان سليمه ولم تتاثر 
وهشرح للاخوه بعد اخذ الاراء ايه الاسباب بالظبط


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

emadhakeem قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله





emadhakeem قال:


> في احد المواقع القريبه من مواقعي بالتجمع الاول شاهدت سقف اثناء الصب سقط علي السقف اللي تحتيه واللي تحتيه ساوي الارض منظر بصراحه صعب يعني الصبه بالشده بالسقف اللي شيلهم ساوي الارض
> 
> من خلال معينتي للحادث كانت النتيجه ان السقف اللي تحتيه بدء بلانهيار اولا ثم خد معاه الشده اللي فوقه لان العمدان سليمه ولم تتاثر
> وهشرح للاخوه بعد اخذ الاراء ايه الاسباب بالظبط​


 
السلام عليكم

اشكرك على مشاركتك وكنت اتمنى عليك ان تمدنا بالصور حتى تتضح الصورة اكثر ويكون التحليل اقرب للحقيقة ولكن من خلال الحالة التي ذكرتها يتضح ما يلي :-
1- بما ان الانهيار قد ابتدأ في الطابق السفلي والذي يحمل الطابق الذي فوقه والذي هو في مرحلة الانشاء ( الصب ) فهذا يعني ان السقف لم يستطع تحمل الاوزان من الطابق الذي فوقه.
2- يتم التأكد من التصميم للطابق السلفي وفحص خرسانه هذا الطابق وقد يكون السبب بسبب سرعة العمل حيث يتم التحميل قبل وصول الخرسانه لقوة الكسر المطلوبه وتحميل البلاطة بالبلاطة التي فوقها وبدون تدعيم او تدعيم غير كافي .
3-من طبيعة الانهيار كما ذكرت هو نتيجية اجهاد قوة الثقب Punshing Shear وهذا يكون بسبب ان سماكة البلاطة قليله وان المجاز للجسور Span of Beam كبير او بسبب ضعف الخرسانه (عمر الخرسانه او بسبب الخلط )ونتيجة لذلك حصل اختراق البلاطة في منطقة العمود.
4- تثبيت حديد التسليح في منطقة العمود لم يكون بالاطوال الكافية لمنع السقف من السقوط من خلال العمود.
5 - لو كان هناك تصميم على اجهادات قوى الثقب وحديد التسليح بالاطوال المطلوبة للتثبيت وكان سيحصل انهيار بسبب الاحمال فمن المفروض ان يحصل هبوط كبير Deflection وتشقق في الخرسانه في منطقة وسط الجسر مما يعطي حالة انذار للعاملين بذلك ولكن الذي حصل انهيار مفاجئ وسريع فهذا يحدث بسبب انهيار الخرسانه اولا قبل وصول الحديد لحالة المرونه Elasticty والتي بدورها تسبب هبوط كبير Deflection للبلاطة والجسور.
والله أعلم
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## هادي المهندس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المواصله*



> اقتباس:
> أرسل أصلا بواسطة هادي المهندس
> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اسال عن الجدار الاستنادي Retaining Wall , الان بجوار المبنى الذي نقوم بتنفيذه مبنى جديد والاثنين على الشارع , وكان الجدار الاستنادي للمبنى المجاور عباره عن بلوك فقط , وكذلك مبنانا , سؤالي هو متى يتم اختيار البايل كحائط استنادي , هل يعتمد على التصميم من خلال تاثير القوى الافقيه المجاوره فقط ,, علما ان هناك مباني قد ذكرها الاخ م.رزق تم عمل البايل كجدار استنادي , يعني ممكن افهم اكثر لاختيار النوعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي م. رزق على الرد والمواصله , لكن ان المبنى المجاور لنا له نفس الظروف علما ان الاثنين قريب بحيره يعني منسوب المياه الجوفيه قريبه , المهم اننا عملنا جدار بلوك عادي .

مع تحياتي وتقديري لمجهودك الواضح والذي تستحق عليه الثناء وبارك الله بك.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> القذف الرملي Sand blasting الة تستخدم بشكل رئيسي لتنظيف الحديد Steel Structure ( يمكن مشاهدة ذلك في المصانع التي تنفذ المستوعات المعدنية ) واجهات العمارات الحجرية لتنظيف الحجر وكذلك يستخدم كنوع من Texture للواجهات الخرسانية لازالة طبقة الخرسانه السطحية فتظهر فقط الحصويات = الركام والمادة الرابطة بينها وتعطي منظر جمالى وكذلك يمكن ان تستخدم في تنظيف الحديد ( ان شاء الله اذا تمكنت سارسل صور بذلك ).
> والة القذف الرملي تتكون من كمبرسر لضغط الهواء ( نفس المدة التي تستخدم لتكسير الصخور ولكن هنا يستخدم فقط ماكنه ضغط الهواء ) ووعاء يوضع به الرمل (ناعم خاص يسملى كوارتز quartiz ) و Nozzel وفي النزل يكون هناك بايبن الاول فيه هواء مضغوط والاخر الرمل وبواسطة الهواء المضغوط يندفع الرمل بسرعه عالية ويستفاد منه بالتنظيف .
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


 السلام عليكم
كما وعدتكم من قبل هذه صورة لتنظيف الحديد بطريقة القذف الرملي Sand Blasting​





م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## emadhakeem (29 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك على مشاركتك وكنت اتمنى عليك ان تمدنا بالصور حتى تتضح الصورة اكثر ويكون التحليل اقرب للحقيقة ولكن من خلال الحالة التي ذكرتها يتضح ما يلي :-
> 1- بما ان الانهيار قد ابتدأ في الطابق السفلي والذي يحمل الطابق الذي فوقه والذي هو في مرحلة الانشاء ( الصب ) فهذا يعني ان السقف لم يستطع تحمل الاوزان من الطابق الذي فوقه.
> ...


----------



## rwmam (30 نوفمبر 2008)

حالة المنشأ قبل الانهيار 
عندما جاء وقت تركيب الكمرة العميقة الطويلة erect the deep longspan للمكتبة قام بثقب drilled اعلى جناح الكمرة العرضية لاول مربط للكمرة Tie Joist التدعيم LS-1 وبشكل لا يمكن تفسيرة unexplainably قام بالثقب في الموقع الخطأ ، وعندما تركيب التدعيم LS-7 في مكانها ( كما هو موضح في الصورة رقم 3 )، لاحظ المشرف ان لدية فراغ( مسافة ) space يكفي فقط لكمرة واحدة مع ان المطلوب ان هذه المسافة تكفي لكمرتين ( الصورة رقم 3 ) وعندها اكتشف انه اخطأ.عندها توقف المشرف عن التركيب حتى يعرف ماذا سيفعل ؟؟.
بعد ذلك قرر المشرف تحريك LS-4 الى مكان LS-1 وفي هذا الوقت كان سائق الكرين ( الونش ) Crane operator في وقت راحتة وتكاسل idling فطلب من عمال التركيب بالصعود الى الكمرة لفك براغي LS-4 والمتبثة على الصف 2 و 3،4 للدعم LS-4 وقام العمل بفك الصف 2 و 4 وبعد ذلك تم البدء بفك البراغي في الصف 3 وكان من الصعوبة الكبيرة اخراج البراغي وعندها طلب المشرف من العمال ضرب البراغي بقوة بواسطة المطرقة hummer لاخرجها وعند الضرب بقوة البراغي في LS-5,LS-6 & LS-7 انحنت Buckled المجموعه نحو الغرب وانهارت Collapsed وعند بدء الانحناء كانت LS-5 ما زالت مربوطة ( مثبتة )بواسطة مرابط التدعيم Cross Bridging الى LS-4 في الصف 1 و 5 ونتيجة الانهيار الكمرات في LS-5 LS-6 & LS-7 جرت ( سحبت ) معها pulled كل من LS-4,LS-3 & LS-2 وكذلك انحنى LS-1 والذي ادى الى انهيار كامل لها ( كما في الصور من 6-11 ).
LS-1 علق الى اعلى في الهواء وانحى والسبب انه كانت مثبت للكمرة الرئيسية ( الصورة 6 و8،10 ) ونتيجة الوزن الثاني ل LS-1 سحبت فوق جزء من الاطار على محور 65 ( الصور 1،6،10 ).
كما هو واضح في الصورة 11 ان LS-5 , LS-6 & LS-7 سقطت مع بعصها على عمود قريب من المحور A ( على يسار الصورة 11 ) وكذلك LS-2,LS-3 & LS-4 سقطت على الاعمود الاخر ( العمود على اليمين الصورة 11 ).

والان ماهي الاسباب التي ادت الى هذا الانهيار المروع للمبنى اثناء التركيب ؟؟؟.

اتمنى من الجميع الشاركة الفعالة وانا شاكر سلفا لكل عبارة الشكر ومتقلبها جميعا ( الرجاء عدم الاقتصار بالمشاركة على عبارات الشكر ).14145
مع تحياتي للجميع 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي .

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوي
بالنسبه للموضوع اعلاه اتمنى ان تعطينا توضيح اكثر وخاصه للصوره رقم 3 والتي لم تظهر فيها اي محاور
كما اتمنى ان توضح خطوات التركيب بشكل نقاط لكي يمكن فهمها اكثر 
مع اعتزازي وتقديري لشخصك 
مهندس rwmam


----------



## امجد عداي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اذا وجد ميلان في عمود او جسر في البناء .. فما هو العمل ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

امجد عداي قال:


> اذا وجد ميلان في عمود او جسر في البناء .. فما هو العمل ؟؟


 السلام عليكم
اذا كان الميل ضمن المواصفات المقبولة للمشروع فهو مقبول والا فيجب تكسيرة.السموح للاعمدة 1سم لكل 4متر ارتفاع.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## rwmam (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*انهيار المدرسه*

السلام عليكم
تفسير انهيار steel structure للمدرسه
كنت قد طلبت تفسير اكثر لكي تكون الاجابه افضل ولم ياتي هذا التفسير ولكن على العموم
يبدو لي ومن خلال الصور والشرح الموجود انه وبسبب وجود خطأ في مكان الثقب ومن ثم الاستمرار بالتركيب وبعد ذلك وعندما تم اكتشاف اسبب في وجود المسافه التي انتبه اليها المشرف وبسبب قيام العمال بالفتح وبشكل خاطئ وبسبب ضرب البرغي وفتحه بالقوه باستعمال المطرقه كان هناك قوه تمنع البرغي ان ينفتح بسهوله وسبب ذلك هو المكان الخاطئ في الثقب والفتح بصوره غير مدروسه ادت الى استحداث قوه جديده غير محسوبه في التصميم وهي قوه التواء torsion على ال beam الجسر القريب من النقطه A وهي المكان الموجود فيه القب وتكون هي اضعف نقطه لتحمل قوه الالتواء كانت السبب في انهيار المنشأ

ارجو ان يكون الجواب واضح على حد فهمي للموضوع من خلال الصور والشرح



المهندس RWMAM


----------



## shazali (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى ومن أجل الفائدة العامة استخدام المصطلحات الفنية دون اللجوء للمصطلحات المحلية حتى يسهل الفهم


----------



## shazali (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس رزق لك ودى واحترامى 
هذه اول المشاركات لى فى المنتدى والتى اتمنى ان تتواصل بفضل ارائكم النيرة .
فى موضوع سابق قرأت عن التعشيش ( الفراغات الخرسانية بعد الصب ) ما هى المعالجة الامثل فى نظركم ومتى قد نلجأ الى التكسير كحل اخير.


----------



## shazali (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الميلان المسموح للاعمدة 1 سم لكل 4 متر 
هل هو نفسة المسموح به للبيم(beam) والبلاطة (slab)


----------



## shazali (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الاعضاء والزوار الافاضل 
افيدونا بالجديد لديكم


----------



## البحار المشاكس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحتم اخوانى 
انا عايز درس تعليمى لبرنامج 
3d home & 3d max


----------



## shazali (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_اريد بحث عن طريقة تصميم وتنفيذ اتصال الكمرات بالاعمدة الخرسانية _


----------



## meka (4 ديسمبر 2008)

عندي دائرة هيدروليكية في ماكينة cnc وبسبب ارتفاع الضغط بيدخل زيت الدائرة علي زيت التبريد ياريت لو حد يعرفني لحلها ازاي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

meka قال:


> عندي دائرة هيدروليكية في ماكينة Cnc وبسبب ارتفاع الضغط بيدخل زيت الدائرة علي زيت التبريد ياريت لو حد يعرفني لحلها ازاي وجزاكم الله كل خير


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركاتك ولكن للاسف هذا قسم متعلق بالانشاءات المدنية وهناك قسم ميكانيك في هذا المنتدى يمكنك طرح المشكله عليهم

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## العبد الفقير (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

لدي سؤال بخصوص إذا كان المبنى فيه أكثر من مورد ردي مكس كوكنريت Ready Mix Concretete
وطبعاً أحتمال كبير أن المواد الكيمائية والفيزائية مختلفة عن الأخرى ، فكيف يتم معرفة أن المواد الكميائية والفيزائية للخرسانة متقاربة لدرجة أنه يمكن أن يكون أكثر من مورد (مصنع للخرسانة) و ممكنة للكي يتم الصب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لدي سؤال بخصوص إذا كان المبنى فيه أكثر من مورد ردي مكس كوكنريت Ready Mix Concretete
> وطبعاً أحتمال كبير أن المواد الكيمائية والفيزائية مختلفة عن الأخرى ، فكيف يتم معرفة أن المواد الكميائية والفيزائية للخرسانة متقاربة لدرجة أنه يمكن أن يكون أكثر من مورد (مصنع للخرسانة) و ممكنة للكي يتم الصب


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك للمشاركة في البداية 
1-يجب اجراء الفحوصات اللازمة ( حسب مواصفات المسروع )على جميع مكونات الخلطة التصميمية لكل مصنع .
2- يفضل تقسم مناطق العمل وفصلها عن بعضها البعض ويكون ذلك سهلا في البلاطات Slabs الاساسات بجميع انواعها عدا Raft حيث لا يمكن الفصل .
3- سبب ضرورة الفصل ولو بشكل جزئي وتقليل المناطق المشركة قدر الامكان لانه في حال حصول مشكلة في خرسانه احد المصانع ان يتم معرفة المنطقة التي حصلت بها المشكلة وتحديد المسؤولية ويفضل ان يكون هذا التقسيم موضح بالعقد او على الاقل في طلبيات الخرسانه.

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## العبد الفقير (4 ديسمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك للمشاركة في البداية
> 1-يجب اجراء الفحوصات اللازمة ( حسب مواصفات المسروع )على جميع مكونات الخلطة التصميمية لكل مصنع .
> 2- يفضل تقسم مناطق العمل وفصلها عن بعضها البعض ويكون ذلك سهلا في البلاطات Slabs الاساسات بجميع انواعها عدا Raft حيث لا يمكن الفصل .
> ...



جزاك الله خير أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## يحيى غالي ياسين (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
وفقني الله منذ سنوات ان اكتب كتيب بعنوان " فوائد هندسية من القران والسنة النبوية " الا انه لم ينشر , لذا ...اتمنى ان اضعه بين يدي اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ليكون ببيني وبينهم عربون محبة كوني جديد الانتماء ... فأرجو الرد والتشجيع


----------



## إسلام علي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

يحيى غالي ياسين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وفقني الله منذ سنوات ان اكتب كتيب بعنوان " فوائد هندسية من القران والسنة النبوية " الا انه لم ينشر , لذا ...اتمنى ان اضعه بين يدي اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ليكون ببيني وبينهم عربون محبة كوني جديد الانتماء ... فأرجو الرد والتشجيع


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله ربنا يوفق حضرتك
نكون شاكرين لو أهديتنا الكتاب
منتظر
مع الشكر


----------



## ميمو20010 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

نصيحه لكل مهندس
عيش القوه الداخليه لتصمم وتشيد..هندسه اسيوط


----------



## ميمو20010 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعده انا لسه في اوله واريد معلومات عن structure


----------



## ميمو20010 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*ارجو العلم بأن الهندسه عيشه وليست مهنه*

ارجو مساعدتي بخبراتكم ...اولي مدني ..:63:هندسه اسيوط


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو اخ رزق ان تكون في تماتم الصحة والعافية بالنسبة للمبنى الفولاذي الذي انهار اعتقد ان السبب الاساسي للانهيار هو عدم تثبيت الكمرة العرضية اثناء فك براغي الكمرة الطويلة وعند فك البراغي لم يعد هناك ما يسندها ودليل ذلك كلام حضرتك(البراغي كان يتم اخراجها بصعوبة) والخطأ في ذلك يعود الى الاشراف وكذلك قلة الخبرة للعمال


----------



## حيدر الخزاعي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا
وانا اعمل على صب اساس مبنى حصل عطل في الخلاطة وقبل غروب الشمس وحصل جوينت في الاساس رغما عني فما العمل


----------



## حيدر الخزاعي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا
وانا اعمل على صب اساس مبنى حصل عطل في الخلاطة وقبل غروب الشمس وحصل جوينت في الاساس رغما عني فما العمل


----------



## rwmam (9 ديسمبر 2008)

حيدر الخزاعي قال:


> مرحبا
> وانا اعمل على صب اساس مبنى حصل عطل في الخلاطة وقبل غروب الشمس وحصل جوينت في الاساس رغما عني فما العمل


 

الاخ المهندس حيدر
تحدث هذه الامور كثيرا ومن الحلول السائده انك تحاول ان يكون توقف الصب في المناطق التي لايكون فيها اقصى اجهادات وبمعنى اخر في المناطق التي تكون فيها  العزوم والقص = صفر
كما ويفضل اضافة حديد تسليح بشكل قطع تغرس جزء منها في الصب وجزء اخر يبقى بدون صب وبمسافات تعتمد على توزيع الحديد الاصلي الموجود بالتصميم 
وكذلك عمل نهاية الصب بشكل مائل بزاويه 45 درجه 
وعندما تريد ان تكمل الصب لاحقا عليك اولا تنظيف نهايات الصب من الكونكريت الملتصق بالحديد وثانيا ازالة الكونكريت الضعيف وتكسيره للوصول الى الكونكريت المتماسك القوي 
وثالثا الغسل بالماء لازالة الغبار والاتربه 
وفي الغالب تستعمل مواد طلاء للصب القديم مثل بعض انواع الايبوكسي او يمكن استعمال خلطه من السمنت والماء تخلط جيدا وترش على الصب القديم قبل المباشره بالصب الجديد ( التكمله ) ويجب ان تتغلغل اي ماده تستعمل للطلاء الى الفراغات الموجوده على سطح الصب القديم لكي يكون التلاصق بين الجديد والقديم جيدا 
لاتجعل الطبقه المستعمله للطلاء سميكه ( سمنت + ماء ) 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## مضامعا (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم أرجو اضافة المزيد من الموضوعات حيث ان هذا المنتدى فعلا مفيد جدا


----------



## مضامعا (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يحيى غالي ياسين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وفقني الله منذ سنوات ان اكتب كتيب بعنوان " فوائد هندسية من القران والسنة النبوية " الا انه لم ينشر , لذا ...اتمنى ان اضعه بين يدي اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ليكون ببيني وبينهم عربون محبة كوني جديد الانتماء ... فأرجو الرد والتشجيع


 


وفقك الله وأعانك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك:77::77::77:


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو تعرض الزملاء ومرورهم للمشاكل المصاحبة لاعمال تنفيذ الطرق وكيفية الوقاية منها بداية من اعمال الردم واختيار التربة بالتصنيف والنوع المناسب وكيفية التاكد من الكثافة الحقلية ونسبة الدمك والاسلوب العلمى الصحيح 
للتاكد من ذلك وكذلك كافة مايخص طبقات الاسفلت من حيث التنفيذ فى الموقع والاحتياطات المطلوبة لتلافى اية مشكلات وكيفية التاكد من الخلطة الموردة ومطابقتها للاصول السليمة للوقاية من اية مشاكل مستقبلية وتمنياتى للجميع بدوام التوفيق


----------



## مهندسةموقع (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أتشرف بالمشاركة معكم فى هذا الموضوع وأتمنى من الله أن تكون مشاركتى ذات فائدة بالنسبة لتنفيذ الخزان :-
1:- بالطبع حديد التسليح يستمر بدون فواصل 
2:- يتم تقسيم اللبشة فى الى أجزاء حسب امكانية الصب وهى هنا بمعدل 80 متر مكعب فى اليوم 
3:-يتم تشكيل لوح من الخشب حسب شكل حديد التسليح الموجود ويوضع فى نهاية الجزء الذى سيتم صبه 
4:- نستخدم فواصل مانعة للنفاذية فى نهاية الجزء المصبوب وتستخدم من النحاس أو voly clay وهو عبارة عن شريط يوضع ما بين الجزئين الذى تم صبه وما يليه وهو عندما يتشرب بالماء ينتفش ويسد المسام وأثبت نجاح وفاعلية كبيرة فى مثل هذه الحالات
5:- يتم تقسيم الحائط تبعا لتقسيم اللبشة مع وضع نفس الفواصل وهذا النوع من الأعمال يحتاج الى دقة وكفاءة عالية فى التنفيذلأن أخطاؤه مكلفة فى العلاج
6:- بالنسبة لاختبار الخزان يمكن عمل اختبارات النفاذية بالحقن للأماكن الشكوك فيها


----------



## سامح على فؤاد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبد الفقير (13 ديسمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية نيابة عن كل المهندسين المشاركين والمتابعين لموضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" اشكر الادارة المشرفة على قسم الهندسية المدنية في ملتقي المهندسين العرب على تثبيت هذا الموضوع مع تمنياتي لكل المهندسين ممن لديهم مشاكل في التنفيذ او لديهم الرغبه في الاسهام بمواضيع مشابه لهذا الموضوع ان يتم طرحها هنا لتكون مرجعا لكل اعضاء المنتدى يسهل الرجوع اليها وبذلك تكون اكثر فائدة وكذلك اتمنى على الجميع بالمشاركة الهادفه بالموضوع لتثري النقاش والتقليل قدر الامكان من مشاركات الشكر والتنهنئة وانا وجميع المشاركين نطمح للمشاركة الفعالة وان تكون في ميزان حسناتنا ولا نبتغبي شيئا اخر .
> 
> والان نعود لموضوع انهيار اعمال الطوبار Collapse of Flying Formwork During Concrete Placement
> ...



جزاك الله خير

وأريد أن أضيف نقطة 6- أن الصب يجب أن يقف عند أقل shear


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> 
> وأريد أن أضيف نقطة 6- أن الصب يجب أن يقف عند أقل Shear


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك للمشاركة واتمنى عليك ان تعيد القراءة للهذه المشكلة حيث ان الانهيار حصل اثناء الصب وبالتالي فلم يكن توقيف الصب بناء على طلب المقاول او المستشار وانما التوقف حصل بسبب الانهيار.
اقتضى التنويه حتى لا يحصل تضارب في المعلومات.

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## العبد الفقير (14 ديسمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك للمشاركة واتمنى عليك ان تعيد القراءة للهذه المشكلة حيث ان الانهيار حصل اثناء الصب وبالتالي فلم يكن توقيف الصب بناء على طلب المقاول او المستشار وانما التوقف حصل بسبب الانهيار.
> اقتضى التنويه حتى لا يحصل تضارب في المعلومات.
> 
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، نعم شكراُ للتوضيح والمعلومة والمشاركات الطيبة وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## العبد الفقير (14 ديسمبر 2008)

1-لدي سؤال حول structural joint
عند كل متر توضع؟ قيل لي 30 إلى 40 متر لكن هل يوجد قاعدة صريحة أو كود معين يقول المسافة بدقة؟

2-ولدي سؤال اخر في حال وجود بلاطة slab وجائز beam وطبعاً يوجد بينهما ترابط أسياخ حديد لو كان هناك تعارض (أي كان أسياخ الامتداد لحديد الجائز عمودdm على حديد البلاطة) ما العمل؟

3- في حال وجود بلاطة طولها مثلاُ 15 متر والحديد طوله 12 ؟ هل يتم اللحام؟ وكيف طريقة اللحام؟

4-لدي سؤال حول construction joint
عند كل متر توضع؟ هل يوجد قاعدة صريحة أو كود معين يقول المسافة بدقة؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> 1-لدي سؤال حول structural joint
> عند كل متر توضع؟ قيل لي 30 إلى 40 متر لكن هل يوجد قاعدة صريحة أو كود معين يقول المسافة بدقة؟
> 
> 2-ولدي سؤال اخر في حال وجود بلاطة slab وجائز beam وطبعاً يوجد بينهما ترابط أسياخ حديد لو كان هناك تعارض (أي كان أسياخ الامتداد لحديد الجائز عمودdm على حديد البلاطة) ما العمل؟
> ...


 السلام عليكم
يمكنك مراجعة المشاركات السابقة بهذا الخصوص وستجد طلبك بالتفصيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6710.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t44567.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36430.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t31982.html
مع تحياتي للجميع
مع تمنياتي ان يتم تجميع المشاركات السابقة في موضوع واحد ليكون اكثر فائدة واسهل في الرجوع اليه
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## العبد الفقير (14 ديسمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يمكنك مراجعة المشاركات السابقة بهذا الخصوص وستجد طلبك بالتفصيل
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6710.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235.html
> ...




جزاك الله خير الجزاء باش مهندس لكن بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني والثالث تلك الروابط غير مختصة عنها وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك المهندس عبدالفقير لتواصلك في المشاركة.​ 



> 1-لدي سؤال حول structural joint





> عند كل متر توضع؟ قيل لي 30 إلى 40 متر لكن هل يوجد قاعدة صريحة أو كود معين يقول المسافة بدقة؟​


 

تمت الاجابة على هذا السؤال في المشاركة السابقة.​ 



> 2-ولدي سؤال اخر في حال وجود بلاطة slab وجائز beam وطبعاً يوجد بينهما ترابط أسياخ حديد لو كان هناك تعارض (أي كان أسياخ الامتداد لحديد الجائز عمودdm على حديد البلاطة) ما العمل؟


في هذه الحالة يبقى حديد التسليح للعمود مستمر بدون اية ازاحة اما حديد الجسر beam فيتم ازاحته .​




> 3- في حال وجود بلاطة طولها مثلاُ 15 متر والحديد طوله 12 ؟ هل يتم اللحام؟ وكيف طريقة اللحام؟





1- لدى بعض المصانع يمكن ان تطلب طلبيه خاصة بطول 15متر واعتقد انه متوفر في دول الخليج التي بها مصانع للحديد.
2- اذا كان سيتم الوصل فالشرط الاساسي ( بعد اخذ موافقة المصمم)
* تبدأ بوضع القضيب من جهة اليمين بطول 12 متر ثم الوصل وكذلك الامر من الجهة اليسرى تبدأ بوضع قضيب بطول 12 متر ثم الوصل اي يكون بالتبادل.
*ا تتأكد عند منطقة الوصل ان المسافة بين القضبان حسب متطلبات الكود ( 1.5 مرة قطر اكبر حصويات = الركام aggregates مستخدمة في الخرسانه) 
* اذا لم يتحقق الشرط السابق يتم التراكب في المستوى العمودي ( القضيب فوق الاخر وليس بجنب الاخر).
طريقة الوصل هناك عدد طرق 
* طريقة التراكب lapping حسب اشتراطات الكود.( حسب الملف المرفق - وهو منقول من زميل شارك سابقا)
* طريقة coupling 
* طريقة اللحام وهي تكون بوضع راِسي قضيب حديد التسليح ومن ثم وضع قضيبن بجانب بعضهما البعض ومن ثم الحام على جانبي القضيبين ( اللحام face to face غير مقبول).
كما يلي​




 
مع تحياتي للجميع​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## العبد الفقير (14 ديسمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> في هذه الحالة يبقى حديد التسليح للعمود مستمر بدون اية ازاحة اما حديد الجسر beam فيتم ازاحته .​
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​




جزاك الله خير الجزاء على الأجوبة القيمة والردود النيرة لكن بالنسبة لهذه النقطة أنا لم أتكلم عن العامود أنا أنا أتكلم عن beam و slab إذا كان قضبان الحديد للأمتداد slab متعارض بشكل عامودي مع قضبان الحديد للbeam ما الحل؟​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء على الأجوبة القيمة والردود النيرة لكن بالنسبة لهذه النقطة أنا لم أتكلم عن العامود أنا أنا أتكلم عن beam و slab إذا كان قضبان الحديد للأمتداد slab متعارض بشكل عامودي مع قضبان الحديد للbeam ما الحل؟


 السلام عليكم
يتم تركيب حديد البلاطة slab فوق حديد التسليح الرئيسي للجسر beam ( اتمنى ان اكون فهمت سؤالك والا ارسم اسكتش حتى اتمكن من الرد بشكل اوضح اذا كان الرد غير الذي تقصدة)

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## العبد الفقير (16 ديسمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يتم تركيب حديد البلاطة slab فوق حديد التسليح الرئيسي للجسر beam ( اتمنى ان اكون فهمت سؤالك والا ارسم اسكتش حتى اتمكن من الرد بشكل اوضح اذا كان الرد غير الذي تقصدة)
> 
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي



سؤال هو أمتداد قضبان الحديد لل slab إذا كان جاء متعارضاَ مع قضبان الحديد للbeam


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> سؤال هو أمتداد قضبان الحديد لل Slab إذا كان جاء متعارضاَ مع قضبان الحديد للbeam


 السلام عليكم
لقد قرأت سؤالك اكثر من مرة ولكن للاسف لم استطع فهم السؤال اتمنى ان ترسل سكتش توضح السؤال او صورة لحديد التسليح اذا كان ذلك ينفذ بالموقع.
مع تحياتي لك
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

عندي سؤال من فضلكم بخصوص joint expansion ان صحة الترجمة يعني الفراغ بين عمارتين لكن في الاساسات ما في داعي للفصل نفس الطوابق و غيره المشكلة هي اغلب الاحيان في العمارات دات طوابق عديدة مثلا G+12
نجد 50 سم الفراغ باي شيء يمكن تغطية فتحة كهده او اكثر لانها تشكل كمان خطر مكان لتراكم الاوساخ و غيره


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> عندي سؤال من فضلكم بخصوص joint expansion ان صحة الترجمة يعني الفراغ بين عمارتين لكن في الاساسات ما في داعي للفصل نفس الطوابق و غيره المشكلة هي اغلب الاحيان في العمارات دات طوابق عديدة مثلا G+12





فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> نجد 50 سم الفراغ باي شيء يمكن تغطية فتحة كهده او اكثر لانها تشكل كمان خطر مكان لتراكم الاوساخ و غيره​



السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك ولكن بخصوص السؤال لم افهم جيدا المطلوب 
بخصوص فاصل التمدد Expansion Joint يكون عرضة بحدود20 الى 50 ملم ( 1 الى 2 انش ). وتغطية هذه الفواصل سهل يكون بتعبئة الفاصل بعمق من 20 -30 ملم بمواد عازله مثل (بولي سلفايد )وبعد يتم تغطية الفاصل بقعة المنيوم 


 
وهناك انوع كثيرة من الاغطية يمكن البحث عنها في الانترنت Expansion Joints Covers اما اذا زاد الفراغ بين الابنية عن ذلك فيكون في الاغلب فاصل زلزالي ولكن الفاصل يستمر هنابين القواعد ولا يكون هناك اي اتصال بينها.
ويتم تغطية الفاصل ويصل الى 500 ملم كما يلي 
بخصوص الفاصل الزلزالي seismic Joint فكما هو في جميع الفواصل يجب ان يكون الفاصل كتيم يمنع تسري المياة وبالاضافة لذلك يجب ان يتحمل الحمولات التي تمر عليه من مشاة او سيارات لذلك يكون من مواد خاصة وعند التنفيذ يجب ضغط مادة الفاصل داخل الفاصل حتى تتمدد عند حدوث الزلزال .


 


 


 



 


 
غطاء فاصل زلزالي للارضية والجدار.​ 


 
يتم تركيب غطاء الفاصل الزلزالى من بلاط Salb on Grade البلاطة الارضية حتى بلاطة السطح Roof Slab ولكامل الطوابق والجدران الخارجية.
اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت لك متطلبات اغطية الفواصل الزلزالية.
واذا اردت المزيد من المعلومات عن الفواصل الانشائية فيمكنك الرجوع للمشاركات السابقة بنفس الخصوص حيث تم تناولها بشكل مفصل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-11.html
وان شاء الله سأقوم بوضع كل المشاركات الخاصة بالفواصل هنا ليسهل الرجوع لها مع تقديم الشرح والتعليق على التنفيذ والاخطاء الشائعة بين المهندسين في تنفيذ الفواصل بكافة انواعها واماكن وجودها وطريقة التنفيذ الامثل للفواصل .
اتمنى ان اكون قد أجبت على تساؤلك وذا كان المطلوب غير الذي فهنته فاتمنى ان ترسلي سكتش بالمطلوب وسيكون الرقب في اقرب وقت.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## لذة العيش (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
سلمت أياديكم
ولكن لدي طلب بسيط وهو : حبذا لو نوحد العبارات الهندسية مثل (الكمرات - الكابولي-...) 
حيث أن هذه العبارات ليست مشتركة في جميع الدول العربية فأنا مثلا لم أكن أعرفها من قبل.
جزيتم خيراً عنا وعن جميع الزملاء


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ رزق اناقصدت الفاصل الزلزالي ما بين عمارتين يكون عمودي لتغطية الفراغ 50سم بين العمارتين حيث نحافظ على حرية تحرك كل عمارة لحالها عند حدوث زلزال سارى مجددا على النت و اشكرك على كل المعلومات القيمة


----------



## musa (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عندي مبنهو زعت فيه الشير وول مشان مقاومة الرياح و الزلازل بس بلزمني احسب 
وبدي احسب كمان center of rigidity center of mass 
لكل من ال shear wall اللي انا وزعتهن بالمبني بشكل متناسق بس هسه في مشكله عندي بحساب center of mass و ال center of rigidity لان في عندي مصعد بشكل مايل جاي كيف فيني احسبلو بهذه الحاله كيف فيني اوجد ال moment of enirtia لحائط او للمصعد وهو بشكل مايل بالنسبه لغيرو 
ارجو الاجابه على سؤالي لان جزء من مشروع تخرجي و شكرا لك 
هذا اميلي وانا اسمي علي من فلسطين طالب هندسه مدنيه بدرس بجامعة بيرزيت 
ali86p************* 
شكرا لك سلام


----------



## Al Hashimi (21 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز، بالنسبة للخزان، من الافضل ان لايحتوي الخزان على اي مفصل لان الكل يعرفون مشاكل المفاصل في الخزانات وصعوبة السيطرة على منع التسرب منها ... اذا كانت قدرة الصب قليلة فيمكن زيادتها بنصب خباطة كونكريت مركزية في الموقع، بالحقيقة احنة صبينه حوض بنفس هذه الابعاد في بغداد وكان الكونكريت ياتينا من خارج الموقع بوساطة ناقلات كونكريت و فجأة صار منع تجول نتيجة الضرف الامني، الي حدث ان حصل مفصل و تمت معالجتة بواسطة ان جعل شكل نقطة المفصل على شكل منحدر و تم اضافة مادة تتمد داخل الكونكريت م تملئ كل الفراغات الداخلية على طول المفصل و تم صعب الكونكريت الجديد بعد مدة اسبوعين و بعد الانتهاء من صب كل الخزان اضيفت طبقة 5 سم كونكريت طليت بعد ذلك بايبوكسي غذائي علما ان المفصل كان في الارضية ولم يقطع حديد التسليح بل استمر واتمنى اسمع ردودكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 ديسمبر 2008)

Al Hashimi قال:


> أخي العزيز، بالنسبة للخزان، من الافضل ان لايحتوي الخزان على اي مفصل لان الكل يعرفون مشاكل المفاصل في الخزانات وصعوبة السيطرة على منع التسرب منها ... اذا كانت قدرة الصب قليلة فيمكن زيادتها بنصب خباطة كونكريت مركزية في الموقع، بالحقيقة احنة صبينه حوض بنفس هذه الابعاد في بغداد وكان الكونكريت ياتينا من خارج الموقع بوساطة ناقلات كونكريت و فجأة صار منع تجول نتيجة الضرف الامني، الي حدث ان حصل مفصل و تمت معالجتة بواسطة ان جعل شكل نقطة المفصل على شكل منحدر و تم اضافة مادة تتمد داخل الكونكريت م تملئ كل الفراغات الداخلية على طول المفصل و تم صعب الكونكريت الجديد بعد مدة اسبوعين و بعد الانتهاء من صب كل الخزان اضيفت طبقة 5 سم كونكريت طليت بعد ذلك بايبوكسي غذائي علما ان المفصل كان في الارضية ولم يقطع حديد التسليح بل استمر واتمنى اسمع ردودكم


 السلام عليكم
اشرك لك مشاركتك نا تفضلت به صحيح وهو الامثل ولكن المثال الذي ذكرته لم تكن ظروف الموقع تسمح بالصب اكثر من 80 متر مكعب باليوم وكان اقرب خلاطة مركزية تبعد 90 كلم والشركة لم تكن بمستوى المطلوب لحجم العمل حيث لم يتم التأكد من امكانيات الشركة وحجم المعمل المطلوب قبل توقيع العقد والهدف الاساسي من طرح المشكلة هو بيان ان الفواصل في الخرسانات على شكل دائره عندما تكون الحاجة لتقسيمها يكون بشكل فطري Diagonal وليس على شكل مستطلات او مربعات حيث تتقاطع فواصل الصب.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## بشار اسعد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
من خلال تنفيذ احد البنايات حدث خطا اثناء التسقيط للبناية وسبب الخطا هو من المخططات اصلا 
حيث كان الخطا نقصان أحد اضلاع الاساس الشريطي للبنايه
وبعد اكمال اعمال الصب للاساس اتضح بان المخطط غير كامل وفيه نقص 
فما الحل بخصوص هذه المشكلة
علما 1- ان الضلع الذي لم ينفذ من المفترض ان يشيد عليه جدار احد جوانب السلم (اي منطقة السلم) .
  2- نوع الاساس شريطي ومنفذ فوق الارض الطبيعية اي بعد فرش طبقة السبيس(الحصى الخابط) .
 ارجو ان تتم المناقشة حول هذه المشكلة
 مع جزيل الشكر للاعضاء المهندسين المشاركين في هذا القسم
وشكر خاص الى المهندس رزق حجاوي
 م. بشار


----------



## rwmam (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*خطأ في تسقيط البنايه*



بشار اسعد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من خلال تنفيذ احد البنايات حدث خطا اثناء التسقيط للبناية وسبب الخطا هو من المخططات اصلا
> حيث كان الخطا نقصان أحد اضلاع الاساس الشريطي للبنايه
> وبعد اكمال اعمال الصب للاساس اتضح بان المخطط غير كامل وفيه نقص
> ...


 
الاخ مهندس بشار 
1 اذا كان منسوب الارضيه Ffl يسمح باضافة Beam فوق الاساس المنفذ فلا يوجد ما يعيق الاضافه مع الانتباه الى ان يكون الصب المضاف يجلس على نهايتي الصب القديم كليا
2 اذا كان لايسمح بتطبيق ما جاء في 1 اعلاه فيمكن ان تقوم بتكسير جزء من الاساس القديم لتحرير اسياخ التسليح ولمسافه معينه وحسب قطر السيخ المستعمل لعمل تداخل بين السيخ الجديد والقديم واعادة الصب للجديد والقديم معا مع استعمال مواد خاصه للربط بين الخرسانه المنفذه والجديده 
من الافضل عمل الحديد المضاف بشكل حرف U وربطه بالحديد المنفذ


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 ديسمبر 2008)

musa قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عندي مبنهو زعت فيه الشير وول مشان مقاومة الرياح و الزلازل بس بلزمني احسب
> وبدي احسب كمان center of rigidity center of mass
> لكل من ال shear wall اللي انا وزعتهن بالمبني بشكل متناسق بس هسه في مشكله عندي بحساب center of mass و ال center of rigidity لان في عندي مصعد بشكل مايل جاي كيف فيني احسبلو بهذه الحاله كيف فيني اوجد ال moment of enirtia لحائط او للمصعد وهو بشكل مايل بالنسبه لغيرو
> ارجو الاجابه على سؤالي لان جزء من مشروع تخرجي و شكرا لك
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك
بخصوص سؤالك :-
طريقة حساب Moment of Entitia للعناصر المائلة لحسابها في تحديد Center of Mass وكذلك Center of Gravity
ولتوضيح ذلك ارفق لك الرسم التالي






في البداية نعين المحور الرئيسي للحساب X & Y ويؤخذ في زاوية المبنى كما في الصورة
بالنسبة للعناصر الموازية لمحور X نحسب Iy أي (11,9,7,8,10) ونهمل Ix لصغرة وكذلك الامر عندما نحسب العناصر الموازية لمحور Y نحسب Ix اي (1,2.3,4,5,6)ويهمل Iy
أما بالنسبة للعنصر رقم 12 والذي هو بشكل مائل يتم حساب لمحور واي هو Ix12=Ix*Cos S حيث ان ميل هذا الجدار بمقدار S درجة عن محور X ولحساب عزم العطالة لمحور X يتم عن طريق Iy12=Iy * Sin S
واذا كان لديك بدل الجدار المائل جدران مصعد يتم الحساب بنفس الطريقة اذا تم تقسم الجدران حيث يتم اسقاطها على محور X وY
ويمكن كذلك الحساب بطريقة ثانية بالنسبة للمصعد يتم حسابه بالنسبة لمحاور الداخليه ومن ثم اسقاطها على المحاور الرئيسية.
اتمنى ان تكون الاجابه واضحة لك.
ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك مراجعة المنتدى بموضوع محاضرات جامعة القاهرة حيث يوجد شرح كامل لامثله على حساب جدران القص يمكنك الرجوع اليها.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## احمدالحيدري (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ما هو احد الغير المسموح به من املاح الكلور في التربة المعدة للاعمال الإنشانية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام





العبد الفقير قال:


> عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخواني لاحظت في مبنى قريبي وجود عامود معدني steel column مائل أكثر من 10 فما هو الحل لعلاجه؟​



السلام عليكم
في البداية لم تذكر موقع العمود ( طرفي - مركزي - ركني ) وكذلك ارتفاع العمود وكذلك مقدار الانحراف 10 ( ملم او سم ).
فاذا كان مقدار الانحراف 10 ملم وارتفاع العمود 3.5 متر يكون مقبول .
ولكن لضبط شاقولية العمود بشكل عمودي vertically للاعمدة المعدنية يكون من خلال
1_ يتم تركيب صواميل Nuts على براغي التثبيت تحت منسوب صفيحة الاساس المعدنية العمود 
Installation Nuts on the anchor polts under base plate of steel column
2-معايرة الصواميل Nuts بحيث تكون على منسوب واحد Leveling the Nuts
3- تركيب العمود المعدني على الصواميل وتثبيته والتأكد مرة اخرى ان الاستقامة الافقية والعمودية صحيحية واذا كان هناك اي حطأ في الميل العمودي Vertically للعمود يتم التعديل من خلال الصواميل السفلية بالرفع او التنزيل ( تحت صفيحة الاساس للعمود)
بهذه الطريقة يتم تركيب كامل الاعمدة 
4- قياس المسافات بين الاعمدة في الواقع والتأكد من مطابقة هذه القياسات مع الاطوال للجسور Beams الرابطة بين الاعمدة فاذا كان هناك اختلاف في القياسات بين ابعاد الاعمدة واطوال الجسور سيؤدي ذلك حتما لاختلاف عمودية = شاقولية Vertically العمود.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## العبد الفقير (24 ديسمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية لم تذكر موقع العمود ( طرفي - مركزي - ركني ) وكذلك ارتفاع العمود وكذلك مقدار الانحراف 10 ( ملم او سم ).
> فاذا كان مقدار الانحراف 10 ملم وارتفاع العمود 3.5 متر يكون مقبول .
> ولكن لضبط شاقولية العمود بشكل عمودي Vertically للاعمدة المعدنية يكون من خلال
> ...




عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية أشكرك جزيل الشكر للمساعدات المستمرة و القيمة والمعلومات النيرة والجواب الكافي للمشكلة، لكني قرأت حسب الكود البريطاني: بأن إذا كان العامود المعدني ميلانه أكثر من 6 ملميمتر فهنا تعتبر مشكلة أما عامود من خرسانة مسلحة وميلانه أكثر من 12 مم فهنا تعتبر مشكلة

أرتفاع العامود تقريباَ 6 متر و موقعه في الركن


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ألاخوان الأعزاء 
أرجو منكم وخصوصا في هذا الموضوع أن يتم أستخدام المصطلحات الهندسية العامة لكي يتم فهم المشكلة أو السؤال من قبل الكل ولتعم الفائدة على الجميع.
فمثلا لا نستعمل عبارة الكمرة في العراق وانما الجسر فياحبذا نذكر Beam.
وكذلك ماهو الهنجر خرساني (لا أعرف ما يعنيه عبارة هنجر) . فياحبذا المصطلح العلمي ..... والخ من التعابير الأخرى كاالباكية (هنا نقول الفضاء او ال Span)... أرجو الأنتباه لهذه الملاحظة .... مع التقدير.


----------



## العبد الفقير (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا أنا عندي عدة أسئلة وهي:

1- ما نوع الأعمدة التي توضع تحت framework للبلاطات والأعمدة والأساسات وكم العدد المطلوب ؟ أتمنى الفقرة من الكود الموضح

2- في حال صدى قضبان الحديد كيف يمكن إلغاء الصديء من القضبان (الطريقة) ؟ وكيف حماية قضبان الحديد من الصدء (الوقاية)؟ أتمنى الفقرة من الكود


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> مرحبا أنا عندي عدة أسئلة وهي:
> 
> 1- ما نوع الأعمدة التي توضع تحت formwork للبلاطات والأعمدة والأساسات وكم العدد المطلوب ؟ أتمنى الفقرة من الكود الموضح


 السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول : "ما نوع الأعمدة التي توضع تحت formwork للبلاطات" فهي تختلف حسب نظام الطوبار المتبع فالنظام التقليدي او الشعبي في الابنية السكنية يستخدم الخشب قياس 2انش في 4 نش (5*10سم )woodstudوقد يستخدم ايضا الجك المعدني Steel stud وهناك في الحالات التي يكون فيها سماكة البلاطة slab كبيره او الارتفاعات كبيره يستخدم السقائل teel farme وهذه الانظمة غير محددة النوع في الكود وانما تشترط ان يكون نظام الطوبار = الكفراج= الشدة Formwork يستطيع تحمل الاحمال ( الحية live load والميتة او الساكته Live load والجانبية Latral force )







الجك المعدني Steel Stud






السقائل المعدنية Steel Fram
وهناك العديد من الشركات المتخصصه في مجال Formwork يمكنك الاستفادة اكثر في هذا الموضوع
http://www.doka.com/doka/en_global/index.php
http://www.peri.com/ww/en/index.cfm
http://www.builderbill-diy-help.com/concrete-formwork-slabs.html
اما بخصوص بقية سؤالك فلم استطع فهمه.



> 2- في حال صدى قضبان الحديد كيف يمكن إلغاء الصديء من القضبان (الطريقة) ؟ وكيف حماية قضبان الحديد من الصدء (الوقاية)؟ أتمنى الفقرة من الكود


"في حال صدى قضبان الحديد كيف يمكن إلغاء الصديء من القضبان (الطريقة) ؟ يكون بنتظيف الحديد وهناك عددة طرق
- الطريقة اليدويه باستخدام الفرشاه المعدنيه.
- بواسطة القذف الرملي = فرد الرمل Sand blast وقد تم شرح الطريقة والصور لها في مشاركه سابقة هنا يمكنك الرجوع اليها.
اما طرق الوقايه فهي تعتمد على سبب الصدأ ( هل هو من الاملاح او الكربون )وعلى مصدر المسببات
وهناك عددة طرق
1- تحسين نوعية الخرسانه concrete باضافة مواد تحسن من الخرسانه بحيث تقلل من الامتصاص الخرسانه للماء absorption ومن هذه المواد السليكا.
2- دهان حديد التسليح بمادة الابوكسي epoxy او Nito prim Zinc rich
3- عزل الخرسانه بمواد العزل وهي انواع متعددة.
4 الحماية المهبطية لحديد التسليح Cathod protection
وقد يتم استخدام احد الطرق الاربعة السابقة او اكثر من طريقة ويمكن استخدامها كلها حسب طبيعة الحماية المطلوبه 
* هذا بشكل مختصر وكل طريقة تحتاج الي شرح 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## العبد الفقير (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي م.رزق


----------



## TITO HUNTER (2 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة 
اريد ان اعرف كم تكلفة بناء منزل 
التفاصيل 
قطعة ارض مساحته 270 متر , اريد البناء علي المساحة كلها , مع العلم ان الارض علي وجهتين (الوجه الاولي 10 متر علي شارع 20 متر ) ( الوجه الثانية 27.55 متر علي شارع 6 متر )
الريد البناء علي المساحة كلها 
البناء عبارة عن 
1- تربة ظلطية 
2- حصيرة اسمنتية حولي 80 سم 
3- البناء عبارة عن عمدان 
4-والتشطيب 
وشكرا*​


----------



## TITO HUNTER (2 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة 
اريد ان اعرف كم تكلفة بناء منزل 
التفاصيل 
قطعة ارض مساحته 270 متر , اريد البناء علي المساحة كلها , مع العلم ان الارض علي وجهتين (الوجه الاولي 10 متر علي شارع 20 متر ) ( الوجه الثانية 27.55 متر علي شارع 6 متر )
الريد البناء علي المساحة كلها 
البناء عبارة عن 
1- تربة ظلطية 
2- حصيرة اسمنتية حولي 80 سم 
3- البناء عبارة عن عمدان 
4-والتشطيب 
وشكرا*​


----------



## dedo_eng (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المشاركة بسؤال واملي كبير في مشاركات مثمرة من الاخوة الاعضاء
في احد الفيلات كان سقف الدور الارضي من النوع ال hurdi وكان السلم المؤدي للدور الاول دائري الشكل
تم الانتهاء من اعمال النجارة= form work وحديد التسليح للسلم وتم تسليمها ومنتظر البدء في عملية الصب وقبل الصب بساعات اكتشفنا ان السلم به خطأ في التنفيذ ويجب اعادة تنفيذه من جديد لانه غير مطابق للابعاد الموجودة في اللوحات المعمارية السؤال هنا هل يتم صب البلاطة الخرسانية بدون السلم وعمل اشاير للسلم ام يتوقف العمل حتى يتم تنفيذ السلم حسب المخططات
المشكلة ان مهندس الموقع اتخذ قرار بصب البلاطة بدون السلم بالفعل وتم استخراج اشاير لربط السلم فيما بعد
ولكن المشكلة ان الاشاير التي استخرجت للسلم اتضح فيما بعد انها ليست كافيه حسب المخططات الانشائية 
ارجو المشاركة بالحلول من السادة المهندسين على كل مرحلة من سؤالي وهي
1- لو كنت في مكان مهندس الموقع واكتشفت خطا مثل هذا من البداية هل من الصحيح صب البلاطة بدون السلم
2- ما هي طريقة الحل في ان عدد الاشاير ليست بالعدد الكافي في حالة اخذ قرار الصب بدون السلم
3- هل من الصحيح اصلا تاجيل السلم باي شكل
شكرا


----------



## 1tania (4 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس رزق وانشاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dedo_eng (4 يناير 2009)

dedo_eng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو المشاركة بسؤال واملي كبير في مشاركات مثمرة من الاخوة الاعضاء
> في احد الفيلات كان سقف الدور الارضي من النوع ال Hurdi وكان السلم المؤدي للدور الاول دائري الشكل
> تم الانتهاء من اعمال النجارة= Form Work وحديد التسليح للسلم وتم تسليمها ومنتظر البدء في عملية الصب وقبل الصب بساعات اكتشفنا ان السلم به خطأ في التنفيذ ويجب اعادة تنفيذه من جديد لانه غير مطابق للابعاد الموجودة في اللوحات المعمارية السؤال هنا هل يتم صب البلاطة الخرسانية بدون السلم وعمل اشاير للسلم ام يتوقف العمل حتى يتم تنفيذ السلم حسب المخططات
> ...


 

لا يوجد رد حتى الان:81:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يناير 2009)

_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dedo_eng 

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المشاركة بسؤال واملي كبير في مشاركات مثمرة من الاخوة الاعضاء
في احد الفيلات كان سقف الدور الارضي من النوع ال Hurdi وكان السلم المؤدي للدور الاول دائري الشكل
تم الانتهاء من اعمال النجارة= Form Work وحديد التسليح للسلم وتم تسليمها ومنتظر البدء في عملية الصب وقبل الصب بساعات اكتشفنا ان السلم به خطأ في التنفيذ ويجب اعادة تنفيذه من جديد لانه غير مطابق للابعاد الموجودة في اللوحات المعمارية السؤال هنا هل يتم صب البلاطة الخرسانية بدون السلم وعمل اشاير للسلم ام يتوقف العمل حتى يتم تنفيذ السلم حسب المخططات
المشكلة ان مهندس الموقع اتخذ قرار بصب البلاطة بدون السلم بالفعل وتم استخراج اشاير لربط السلم فيما بعد
ولكن المشكلة ان الاشاير التي استخرجت للسلم اتضح فيما بعد انها ليست كافيه حسب المخططات الانشائية 
ارجو المشاركة بالحلول من السادة المهندسين على كل مرحلة من سؤالي وهي_
_السؤال الاول_
_1-- لو كنت في مكان مهندس الموقع واكتشفت خطا مثل هذا من البداية هل من الصحيح صب البلاطة بدون السلم/_

_بالتأكيد لن اسمح بالصب قبل معالجة الخطأ حتى لو ادى ذلك الى تأخر الصب _
_ومن وجهة نظري يجب على المهندس المشرف التدقيق على الاعمال اول باول اي من مرحلة الشدة وبعد ذلك الحديد طوال مراحل العمل وعدم الانتظار حتى يقدم المقاول في نهاية العمل للتقديق عليه لان هناك تكون صعبه الحل ويولد مشاكل بين المشرف والمقاول عندما يخبره بان هناك خطأ ويحتاج الى تأخير العمل._
_السؤال الثاني_
_2- ما هي طريقة الحل في ان عدد الاشاير ليست بالعدد الكافي في حالة اخذ قرار الصب بدون السلم/_

_في مثل هذه الحالة يعاد تصميم الدرج حسب عدد قضبان التسليح فاذا كانت محققة لشروط التصميم تكون مقبوله اما اذا كان التدقيق يعطي ان حديد التسليح غير كافي فيمكن حل المشكله كما يلي _
_- زيادة سماكة بلاطة الدرج _
_- زيادة قطر قضبان حديد التسليح._
_- زرع قضبان اضافيه وتثبيها بمواد كيميائية ( مواد شركة هلتي او سيكا او غيرها من الشركات) وتحت اشراف مهندس متخصص._
_- تغيير اتجاه التحميل لبلاطة الدرج_​ 
_السؤال الثالث_
_3- هل من الصحيح اصلا تاجيل السلم باي شكل/_​ 
_من وجهة نظري نعم تأجيل الصب افضل الا اذا كانت هناك ظروف خاصه فيجب البحث بطريقة تصحيح قبل الموافقة على الصب ودراسة المخططات بشكل افضل ، فقد كان منم الممكن حل المشكله قبل بدء الصب بوضع حديد التسليح المطلوب حسب المخططات._​ 
_اسف للتأخر في الرد بسبب الظروف التي يعيش فيها اهلنا في غزة ._​ 
_م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي_​


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (5 يناير 2009)

ا8عتقد انه يجب في هذه الحالة كما تفضل الاخ رزق يجب تاجيل الصب اما انه قد حصل ما حصل فالحل يجب ان يكون بربط التسليح للبلاطة والدرج اما اذا لم يكن كافيا فكما قال الاخ رزق او باستعمال خرسانة ذات مقاومة عالية


----------



## dedo_eng (5 يناير 2009)

الف شكر مهندس رزق وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.الخيال الجامح (5 يناير 2009)

سيدي المهندس رزق انا شخصيا مهندس مشرف....واتفق معك تماما في الية الحل اذ ان مادة القراوت قد تعمل على سد هذه الفجوات وزيادة التماسك...ولكن لي سوال ماهي اهم خواص هذه المادة واثارها السلبية على المدى الطويل مع اعمال البياض.... ودمتم


----------



## حسام المنشاوي (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم هذه المشكله حدثت معي في منطقة اتصال عمود مع كمره ايضا في مول تجاري وقدعالجتها بنفس الطريقه ولكن كان التعشيش بعمق يذيد عن 50سم لان الحديد في هذه النطقه كان كثيف جداوكان من المفترض ان يوضع علي تخانات


----------



## ناصر الخليفي (6 يناير 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني بنيت محلات تجاريه بمساحة 5*40 بمعد 10 محلات كل محل 5*4

وكانت القواعد الخرسانية بمساحة 1م*1م برتفاع 50سم والعمدان 20سم*25سم بطول 3.5م

السؤال

هل يتحمل المبناء انشاء دور ثاني من الصبة الاسمنت او عمله بسقف حديد شينكو

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يناير 2009)

م.الخيال الجامح قال:


> سيدي المهندس رزق انا شخصيا مهندس مشرف....واتفق معك تماما في الية الحل اذ ان مادة القراوت قد تعمل على سد هذه الفجوات وزيادة التماسك...ولكن لي سوال ماهي اهم خواص هذه المادة واثارها السلبية على المدى الطويل مع اعمال البياض.... ودمتم


 السلام عليكم
من خلال تجربتي مع مواد تثبيت حديد التسليح بالخرسانه لم اسمع انه حديث مشكله اذا كان تنفيذها قد تم بشكل صحيح وتم فحص القضبان على الشد للتأكد من قوة التماسك بينها وبين الخرسانه وانه قد تم تعبئة الفراغ بين قضيب التسليح ومكان الحفرة Hole وانه قد تم الحفر للعمق المطلوب ( ان شاء الله في اقرب فرصه ساكتب موضوع بهذا الخصوص بشكل مفصل).
اهم خواص هذه المادة قدرتها الكبيره على التماسك مع الخرسانه وحديد التسليح وكذلك قوة الكسر العاليه لها وسرعة تصلبها.
اما اذا كان قصدن عن المواد الخاصة بالاصلاح للخرسانه ( شواء وجود فراغات او التعشيش Segregation ) فحقيقة العمر الافتراضي لهذ المواد قليل نسبيا ويعتمد على الظروف المحيطة.
ففي المنشأت القريبه من البحر عمرها لا يتجاوز الخمس سنوات اما بخصوص اعمال البياض او الدهان فقد يحصل بعض التأثير من حيث اختلاف اللون او وجود تشققات شعريه مع البياض ولكنها اثار فقليله يمكن القبول بها لحل مشكله .

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يناير 2009)

ناصر الخليفي قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواني بنيت محلات تجاريه بمساحة 5*40 بمعد 10 محلات كل محل 5*4
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
يعتمد ذلك على ما يلي
1- هل تم تصميم المبنى لطابقين ام لا.
2- قوة تحمل التربه .
3- قوة الخرسانه للقواعد والاعمدة.
4- حديد التسليح للقواعد والاعمده.
5- الاستخدام الذي سيتم للطابق الجديد
6- عمر المبنى الحالي 
ومن حيث المبدأ فان استخدام سقف معدني واعمدة معدنيه بالتأكيد اقل وزنا من استخدام الخرسانه.
افضل ان يتم استشارة مكتب هندسي للتأكد من التصميم السابق او التأكد من تصميم المبنى وتصميم الطابق المقترح

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (7 يناير 2009)

مشكلة تنفيذية حدثت واحتاج رأيكم فيها واسباب حدوثها كنت اعمل لدى مكتب هندسى ومعى صاحب المكتب (مهندس) وكذلك 2 مهندسين اخرين وكل واحد ماسك موقع او اتنين ماعدا مهندس زميلى ماسك مصنع واحد فى مدينة بدر فى طريق السويس كان المصنع عبارة عن قواعد منفصلة واعمدة بطول 10 م وسقف solid slab وكان مقسم الى 24 expansion joint كل joint مساحتها 40 *40 m2 وكان ابعاد الكمرة L=12 M , WIDTH =60 CM , DEPTH =1.8 M وسمك السقف 12 سم فى احدى مرات صب السقف (طبعا البدء فى الصب حوالى الساعة 6 ص ) المهم المهندس جه حوالى الساعة 7 ص يعنى كانوا بدءوا فى الصب وبعد ما وصل بحوالى 10 دقائق السقف كله انهار بس الحمد لله من غير خسائر بشريه المهم لما سألت زميلى عن السبب قاللى ان لما طلع فوق (على الاسقف المصبوبة سابقا) لقاهم بيصبوا فى الكمر التقيل اللى فى المنتصف مرة واحدة لغاية لما اتملت على الاخر وفجأة السقف انهار 
فأرجوا ان يستفاد جميع المهندسين ان يتواجدوا قبل الصب وعدم الاعتماد على المشرفين فقط وكمان ارجو من المهندسين ان يعطونا هنا خبرتهم اثناء صب السقف يعنى مثلا نبدأ من اين ؟ من الاطراف ولا فى المنتصف ونبدأ بالكمر التقيل الاول ولا الخفيف وهكذاااااااا وبيتهيألى ان الموضوع مهم وشكرااااااا لكم جميعا واسف على الاطالة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يناير 2009)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> مشكلة تنفيذية حدثت واحتاج رأيكم فيها واسباب حدوثها كنت اعمل لدى مكتب هندسى ومعى صاحب المكتب (مهندس) وكذلك 2 مهندسين اخرين وكل واحد ماسك موقع او اتنين ماعدا مهندس زميلى ماسك مصنع واحد فى مدينة بدر فى طريق السويس كان المصنع عبارة عن قواعد منفصلة واعمدة بطول 10 م وسقف solid slab وكان مقسم الى 24 expansion joint كل joint مساحتها 40 *40 m2 وكان ابعاد الكمرة L=12 M , WIDTH =60 CM , DEPTH =1.8 M وسمك السقف 12 سم فى احدى مرات صب السقف (طبعا البدء فى الصب حوالى الساعة 6 ص ) المهم المهندس جه حوالى الساعة 7 ص يعنى كانوا بدءوا فى الصب وبعد ما وصل بحوالى 10 دقائق السقف كله انهار بس الحمد لله من غير خسائر بشريه المهم لما سألت زميلى عن السبب قاللى ان لما طلع فوق (على الاسقف المصبوبة سابقا) لقاهم بيصبوا فى الكمر التقيل اللى فى المنتصف مرة واحدة لغاية لما اتملت على الاخر وفجأة السقف انهار
> فأرجوا ان يستفاد جميع المهندسين ان يتواجدوا قبل الصب وعدم الاعتماد على المشرفين فقط وكمان ارجو من المهندسين ان يعطونا هنا خبرتهم اثناء صب السقف يعنى مثلا نبدأ من اين ؟ من الاطراف ولا فى المنتصف ونبدأ بالكمر التقيل الاول ولا الخفيف وهكذاااااااا وبيتهيألى ان الموضوع مهم وشكرااااااا لكم جميعا واسف على الاطالة


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركتك وتقتك اتفق معك ان هذا الموضوع مهم وحالة الانهيار التي ذكرتها وللاسف منتشره في كثير من المواقع وفي كافة البلدان.
لوضع تصور للمشكله اولا ومن ثم الحلول الهندسيه لهذه المشكله اتمنى عليك ما يلي
1- اذا كان هناك صور للمبنى حتى ولو كان قائما.
2 - عمل سكتش ( او مخطط اذا كان متوفرا) يبن التباعد بين الاعمدة وسماكة البلاطةthickness of salb وابعاد مقاطع الجسور ونوع البلاطة المستخدمة.
3- نوع الارضية التي تم عمل الشده عليها ( هل هي من الخرسانه او من مواد الردم=الدفان=الطمم backfill)
4- نوع الشدة= الطوبار =formwok=shuttering التي تم استخدامها في اعمال البناء للبلاطة
5- التباعد بين قوائم الدعم = vertical studs
وان شاء الله بعد سأرد عليك بالتفصيل وبشكل محدد لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.
مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (8 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس رزق حجاوى اولا لردك وكذلك لاهتمامك بالسؤال وسأحاول ان اساعدك على قد ما اقدر 
1- اولا للاسف ليس عندى اى صور للمصنع ولكن سأمدك بكل ماتريد من تفاصيل للايضاح ورسم صورة عندك لحل تلك المشكلة التى اراها مصيبة لأى مهندس فى الموقع وخاصة ذوى خبرات سنين قليلة لأنها تصيبهم بالهلع عاوز اقولك زميلى ده قعد حوالى 5 اشهر خايف يطلع على سقف يستلمه ولكن المهم
3-المصنع بكل بساطة عبارة عن 24 فاصل تمدد كل فاصل يتكون من الاتى : 
1- القواعد مسلحة منفصلة مرتبطة مع بعض بسملات وجاسئة على قواعد عادية 
2- اعمدة بطول 10 قطاعه من ( 1م*1م ) الى (70سم *70سم ) المسافات بين الاعمدة فى الاتجاهين متساوية وهى 12 م فى الاتجاهين بمعنى الصف الواحد مكون من 5 اعمدة فى الاتجاهين ومعنى ذلك ان الفاصل فيه 25 عمود وطبعا البحور الواسعة دى متطلبات ضرورية خاصة انه مصنع غزل ونسيج و يتطلب مسافات واسعة للماكينات 
3- السقف زى ماشرحت لحضرتك على ارتفاع 10 م السقف عادى جدا عبارة عن solid slab الكمر كله متحمل على الاعمدة( رئيسى ) العمق يتراوح مابين 1.2م الى 1.8 م العرض 60 سم البحر طبعا 12 م 
4- السقف سلاب سمكها 12 سم كان فرش وغطا قطر 10 مم 5 \ المتر 
5 نوع الارضية فرشات من العروق على تربة مدموكة 
6-الشدة خشبية وكانت عبارة عن قوائم 10 سم *10 سم عروق فلليرى والمسافات مابينهم من 60 الى 70 سم وتحت قيعان الكمرات بنحط كمان قوائم مساعدة لازقة فى قاع الكمرة لزيادة تدعيم وتقوية الكمرات 
7- وهذا النظام احنا صبينا بيه قبل كده 4 اسقف وكان شغااااااااااااال 
8- بيتهألى من خبرتى الضئيلة والمتواضعة الخطأ كان فى اسلوب الصب نفسه كما شرحت لحضرتك قبل كده وطبعا الرأى الاصوب لحضرتك وياريت تعطينا خبرتك فى صب الاسقف من الناحية التنفيذية والمهنية اثناء صب السقف يعنى مثلا نبدأ من اين ؟ من الاطراف ولا فى المنتصف ونبدأ بالكمر التقيل الاول ولا الخفيف وهكذاااااااا وذلك لزياد تماسك الشدة وعدم تمايلها خاصة الخشبية


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (10 يناير 2009)

عزيزي المهندس رزق اولا اسجل اعجابي بك والمهم انا في احد المواقع صبيت 2400 متر مكعب خرسانة في 36 ساعة بواسطة 3 مضخات وكان العمل متواصل بالنسبة لحجم الخزان يصعب ملئه بالماء على مرة واحدة وانا بفكر ازاي نختبر هذا العظيم وشكرا


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (10 يناير 2009)

ارجو الرد ياباشمهندس رزق على هذا الموضوع ونرجو ان يكون سبب التأخير خير ان شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يناير 2009)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> الف شكر يا باشمهندس رزق حجاوى اولا لردك وكذلك لاهتمامك بالسؤال وسأحاول ان اساعدك على قد ما اقدر
> 1- اولا للاسف ليس عندى اى صور للمصنع ولكن سأمدك بكل ماتريد من تفاصيل للايضاح ورسم صورة عندك لحل تلك المشكلة التى اراها مصيبة لأى مهندس فى الموقع وخاصة ذوى خبرات سنين قليلة لأنها تصيبهم بالهلع عاوز اقولك زميلى ده قعد حوالى 5 اشهر خايف يطلع على سقف يستلمه ولكن المهم
> 3-المصنع بكل بساطة عبارة عن 24 فاصل تمدد كل فاصل يتكون من الاتى :
> 1- القواعد مسلحة منفصلة مرتبطة مع بعض بسملات وجاسئة على قواعد عادية
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لي بعض التعليقات علي هذه الحاله :

اعتقد ياحاج اسلام البلاطه دي سمكها غير كافي لو كان البحر 12* 12 متر - لان المفروض طبقا للكود المصري تقسم البحر علي 44 اعتقد لكي تحصل علي سمك كافي وآمن للديفليكشن - ولو ان الكلام ده مالهوش علاقه بعملية الانهيار اثناء الصب - انما كان سيؤدي الي الانهيار بعد الفك هههههههههه

بالنسبة للحمل الناتج من وزن متر طولي للكمرات = 1.2 *0.6*2.50= 1.80 طن / متر طولي - وولو انت عامل تدعيم بعروق تحت الكمره بحيث ان كل نصف متر يوضع عرق يعني قطاع العرق هايبقي معرض لحمل = 900 / 100= 9 كجم /سم2 - ده لو الكمره عمقها 1.2 متر لكن لو 1.8 متر يبقي اضرب الاحمال دي * 1.50 -واعتقد الاحمال دي كتيره جدا علي العروق - خاصة ان ارتفاع الشده 10 متر ودي مشكله تانيه ان ممكن تكون طريقة توصيل العروق ببعضها فيها عيوب 

العيب ممكن يكون مش في النظام الخاص بالشده انما يكون في طريقة تنفيذها بحيث تكون محسوبه لتقاوم الاحمال اللي عليها بالاضافه لتقويتها وتربيطها ببعضها باسلوب جيد 

والله اعلي واعلم ,,,,,,,,,, وشكرا 

واحنا بانتظار تعليق المهندس رزق علي الموضوع


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (11 يناير 2009)

معلش ياباشمهندس محى نسيت اقول ان كان هناك كمر ثانوى محمل على الكمر الرئيسى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يناير 2009)

سؤال المهندس اسلام



> الف شكر يا باشمهندس رزق حجاوى اولا لردك وكذلك لاهتمامك بالسؤال وسأحاول ان اساعدك على قد ما اقدر
> 1- اولا للاسف ليس عندى اى صور للمصنع ولكن سأمدك بكل ماتريد من تفاصيل للايضاح ورسم صورة عندك لحل تلك المشكلة التى اراها مصيبة لأى مهندس فى الموقع وخاصة ذوى خبرات سنين قليلة لأنها تصيبهم بالهلع عاوز اقولك زميلى ده قعد حوالى 5 اشهر خايف يطلع على سقف يستلمه ولكن المهم
> 3-المصنع بكل بساطة عبارة عن 24 فاصل تمدد كل فاصل يتكون من الاتى :
> 1- القواعد مسلحة منفصلة مرتبطة مع بعض بسملات وجاسئة على قواعد عادية
> ...


رد المهندس محي


> لي بعض التعليقات علي هذه الحاله :
> 
> اعتقد ياحاج اسلام البلاطه دي سمكها غير كافي لو كان البحر 12* 12 متر - لان المفروض طبقا للكود المصري تقسم البحر علي 44 اعتقد لكي تحصل علي سمك كافي وآمن للديفليكشن - ولو ان الكلام ده مالهوش علاقه بعملية الانهيار اثناء الصب - انما كان سيؤدي الي الانهيار بعد الفك هههههههههه
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اتفق مع ما ذكرة المهندس محي واضيف ما يلي
1- المعلومات بخصوص البلاطة والجسور غير واضحة بالنسبة لي .
2 في البداية قبل البدء باعمال الشدة = الطوبار =formwork=shuttering يجب القيام بما يلي
- يمنع استخدام الشدة الخشبية التي تستخدم العروق = الخشب لدعم العمودي للشدة لان قدرة تحملها على الاحمال الرأسية ( يمكن استخدمها في شدة البيوت الشعبية حيث تكون سماكة البلاطةslabs والكمرات = الجسور beams قليل وارتفاع البلاطة لا يتجاوز 3 متر).






لا حظ التربيط المائل X للدعم العمودي 
3- في البلاطات التي تكون بارتفاع اكثر من 3 متر وسماكة اكبر 35 سم فيجب تقديم ما يلي
- تصميم الشدة على الاحمال ( وزن الخرسانه + الحديد + احمال حيه + ضغط مضخة الخرسانه) حيث يتم تصيم الشدة على هذه الاحمال.
- حساب الاحمال على الدعامات العموديه ( العروق stud)مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الارتفاع حيث انه كلما زاد الارتفاع قل قدرة التحمل.
- يجب تربيط الشدة بشكل متقاطع ( شكل X) لمنع الانزياح الجانبي .
- عندما يزيد الارتفاع عن 4 متر يجب استخدام السقائل المعدنية .



















لاحظ الربط على شكل X للشدة المعدنية
- تقدم مخططات وحساب الاحمال من مهندس متخصص ويتم اعتمادها من المكتب المستشار ويتم التأكد منها عند التنفيذ.
واذا طبقنا الشروط السابقة بخصوص الحالة التي ذكرتها فنجد انه لم يتم تطبيق اي منها ؟؟؟؟.
- هل كان هناك حساب للشدة وقدرتها لحمل الناتجة عليها.
- كيف يمكن حساب قدرة تحمل العروق والوصلات في الحالة التي ذكرتها.
- الدعم المائل بين البلاطة والارضية او الاعمدة ( شكالات على شكل X)اكيد لم يكون موجود وهو من الاسباب الشائعة في انهيار الشدات حيث لا يوجد ما يمنع القوة الافقية latral force .

مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2009)

مهندس من الشمال قال:


> عزيزي المهندس رزق اولا اسجل اعجابي بك والمهم انا في احد المواقع صبيت 2400 متر مكعب خرسانة في 36 ساعة بواسطة 3 مضخات وكان العمل متواصل بالنسبة لحجم الخزان يصعب ملئه بالماء على مرة واحدة وانا بفكر ازاي نختبر هذا العظيم وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك وثقتك بالموضوع.
اتنى ان تزودني بالمعلومات التاليه للتتم الاجابة بشكل صحيح
- ابعاد الخزان.
- هل تم صب الجدران مرة واحدة .
- هل تم وضع water stop بين القاعدة والجدران
- هل تم العزل للجدران من الداخل والخارج وهل تم عزل الارضيه.
- هل الخزان ظاهر او ان الجدران على ردم ( يفضل اذا كان هناك مقطع او صور للخزان).
- هل هناك فواصل تمدد في الخزان

وان شاء الله ستجد الجواب الشافي

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدااااااااااااااااااااا بس ارجو منك بعد اذنك لو تدينا شوية معلومات تنفيذية نراعيهاااا عند صب الاسقف و *اثناء صب السقف يعنى مثلا نبدأ من اين ؟ من الاطراف ولا فى المنتصف ونبدأ بالكمر التقيل الاول ولا الخفيف وهكذاااااااا وذلك لزياد تماسك الشدة*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2009)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدااااااااااااااااااااا بس ارجو منك بعد اذنك لو تدينا شوية معلومات تنفيذية نراعيهاااا عند صب الاسقف و *اثناء صب السقف يعنى مثلا نبدأ من اين ؟ من الاطراف ولا فى المنتصف ونبدأ بالكمر التقيل الاول ولا الخفيف وهكذاااااااا وذلك لزياد تماسك الشدة*


 السلام عليكم
يجب قبل القيام بالصب ان يقوم المهندس المشروف او مهندس اعمال الشدة formwork enginner بالتأكد مما يلي
1- من منسوب الشدة= الطوبار formwork وانها حسب المخططات التصميمية والتأكدة من استواء الشدة leveling وكذلك التأكد من منسوب الصب ( سماكة البلاطة من خلال وضع مسامير منسوب الصب) والـتأكد من ابعد الشدة للجسور من حيث العمق والعرض ( مع انني افضل ان يتم التأكد من الشدة قبل وضع حديد التسليح او الربس).
2- التأكد من جديد التسليح بأن حسب المخططات التصميمية = المخططات التنفيذية Shopdrawing ( وافضل ان يتم التدقيق على حديد التسليح خلال العمل في البلاطة وعدم ترك التدقيق لحين الانتهاء من اعمال التسليح ليسهل تصحيح الاخطاء اول باول).
3- التأكد من المسافات بين الدعم ( وهو كما تم شرحة بالتفصيل في المشاركة السابقة حيث يجب ان تحقق شروط التصميم). وكذلك التأكد من ان الدعم = العروق Studs كلها مشدودة وان تكون الارضية التي تم التخميل عليها صلبه ( خرسانه ) واذا كان على ردم ( مع انني اقبل بذلك بتحفظ ) ان تكون الردم مطابق للمواصفات من حيث قوة الدمك ولا يقل فحص البركتور المعدل عن 95% وان يتم الواح خشب ( 2X8 inch)ويجب التأكد من ان اسفل الدعم يرتكز مباشرة فوق الخرسانه او فوق الالواح في حالة الدعم يكون على ردم ويمنع ان يتم وضع بلوك block او قطع خشب تحت الدعم.
4- التأكيد خلال الصب ان الاعمدة والجدران قد تم صبها لمنسوب +2.5 الى 3 سم فوق منسوب الشدة ( لان ذلك يعطي دعما للشدة ضد القوى الافقية latral force ) وان يتم تربيط الشدة للبلاطة مع الاعمدة بشكل مائل X وخصوصا في الجسور = الكمرات الساقطة Drop beams لان ذلك يمنع اي حركة افقية وبالتالي يمنع انهيار الشدة خلال الصب.
5- عند صب الجسور الساقطة drop beam يتم صبها على مراحل بحيث لا يزيد طبقة الصب عن 30 سم في كل مره وعدم ترك فاصل زمني بين طبقات الصب عن 30 دقيقة.
6 تم البدء بالصب من ابعد منطقة المقابله للخروج .
7- عندما يتم التأكد من الشدة وسلامتها لا يهم من اين نبدأ بالصب لانها امنه باذن الله.
8- خلال عملية الصب يجب دائما التأكد من الشدة (الدعم) ويقوم بذلك مراقب له خبره بالشداد للتنبيه من اية مشاكل قد تحدث.

هذه اهم الوسائل لمنع الانهيار في الشدة خلال الصب.

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## عمر الخضر (13 يناير 2009)

هل يوجد الجزء المصمت فى كل البلاطات الهوردى ؟ ويجب أن يكون فى كل الداير للباكيه الواحده أم لا ؟


----------



## عمر الخضر (13 يناير 2009)

هل يوجد الجزء المصمت فى كل بواكى السقف الهوردى للسقف الواحد ؟ ومتى يتم الإستغناء عنه ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يناير 2009)

عمر الخضر قال:


> هل يوجد الجزء المصمت فى كل بواكى السقف الهوردى للسقف الواحد ؟ ومتى يتم الإستغناء عنه ؟


 السلام عليكم
للاسف سؤالك غير مفهوم بالنسبة لي للتوضيح اكثر ارسل سكتش او مخطط للذي تسال عنه.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## eng aborehab (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراا على هذه المشاركة القيمة
استفدنا منها والحمد لله


----------



## newart (16 يناير 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .​


----------



## newart (16 يناير 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .​


----------



## newart (16 يناير 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يناير 2009)

*سؤال عن كانات اعصاب الهوردي Hurdi Block slab*

السلام عليكم
ترد كثير من الاسئلة من الاخوة الاعضاء في المنتدى ويتم الرد عليها بالتفصيل واخ هنا المشاكل التنفيذية او الاستفسار عنها وطرق حلها ، ولكن للاسف بسبب كثر المواضيع يصعب الرجوع اليها .
لذلك اقترح بعد ان تتم الاجابة على السؤال بشكل كامل ان يقوم اي اخ يهمه المنفعة العامة ان يقوم بنقل السؤال والاجابات عليها مع الاحتفاظ باسماء من قام بالرد .
كما في هذه الحالة
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ورد السؤال التالي من المهندس مصعب الممصعب​ 


> كيف يتم تحديد الكانات فى الهوردى متى تكون مفتوحه او مغلقه وكم يساوى طول الامتداد للكانات المفتوحه
> كيف يتم حساب عدد الطوب البلوك فى السقف الهوردى؟
> 
> المساحه ام يتم حساب عدد الطوب والخرسانه بالتفصيل؟​


​
وقد كانت الردود كما يلي :


المهندس رزق حجاوي



> حسب شروط الكود تكون الكانه link=stirrups مغلقة عندما
> - يكون هناك قوى فتل على العنصر الانشائي قوة torsion force





> - عندما تكون المكنقة زلزالية وتم تصميم المبنى ضد الزلازل.
> 
> - عندما تكون الاعصاب مستمره continuous rib وبالتالي نحتاج الى تسليح علوى لمقاومة العزم السالب فوق المساند Negative Moment
> وفي العموم نادرا ما تستخدم الكانات المفتوحة سوى بالمشاريع الاهليه والتي لا يتم تصميها هندسيا.
> ...


​


المهندس modyhanyayad



> عندنا Span نشوف هو كام و نحط Solid Part فى الاول و فى الاخر بحيث يكون البحر الباقى مقسوما على عرض البلوك يساوى عدد صحيح



المهندس ابو الحلول


> التسليح أصغري حسب اشتراطات الكود المعتمد في التصميم..





من الكود العربي السوري:



 




 
[/quote]​


----------



## الجنابي الاصيل (18 يناير 2009)

مشاركة جيدة


----------



## منجة (20 يناير 2009)

بالنسبة للمشكلة الأولى (التعشيش عند إتصال الجائز مع العمود )يجب الإنتباه أولا إلى مكان التعشيش فإن كان في مكان الخرسانة المعرضة للشد فلا يوجد مشكلة كبيرة لأن هذه المطقة لاتدخل في الحساب عند التصميم ويتم معالجتها بأن يتم تنظيف مكان التعشيش ومن ثم حقن مكانه بالبيتون بعيار إسمنت عالي .
أما إذا كان مكان التعشيش في المنطقة التي يعمل البيتون فيها على الضغط فيجب بعد تنظيف مكان التعشيش أن يتم حقنه بمواد خاصة وهذه المواد تختلف أسماءها التجارية من بلد لآخر من شركة لآخرى وللإطمئنان يفضل إجراء تجربة التحميل لهذا الجائز .
أما عن مشكلة الخزان فيجب عند صب القاعدة وضع جوان كوتشوك في منطقة اتصال القاعدة مع الجدار وهو عبارة عن شريحة كاوتشوك بعرض حتى 15 سم يغرز نصفها في بيتون القاعدة والنصف الآخر يدخل ضمن بيتون الجدار عند صبه وهذا الأمر ينفذ أيضا في الجدار أيضا في حال تم صبه على عدة مراحل .
أما عن صب القاعدة فيفضل يكون الصب مستمرا حتى لو تم اللجوء الى نظام الورديات للعمال . علما أنه يجب على الجهة التي تقوم بتدقيق الدراسة أن تأخذ بعين الإعتبار عند إعتماد الدراسة الإمكانيات المتوفرة للتنفيذ فمثلا مالفائدة من دراسة لمبنى برج ليس فيها أي مشكلة من الناحية الفنية أو الإنشائية ولكن غير متوفرة المعدات اللازمة لتنفيذ الأبنية العالية


----------



## newart (22 يناير 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## همفي (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تحية اجلال واكبار للاحبة والزملاء من السادة المهندسين والمهندسات الذين اترفونا ولازالوا يترفونا بماجهد ايمانهم من الخبرة العملية وخصوصا الاخ العزيز المهندس رزق حجازي وجعلها بمتناول زملائهم لياخذوا باحسنها عند مصادفتهم لمثيلاها في حياتهم العملية 
اتمنى ان تقبلوني صديقا متواضعا لكم وتكونوا لي عونا في المشاكل الي سوف اطرحها عليكم فاسمع منكم مايناسب حلها ان امكن ذالك وابدا بالاولى 
- توجد لدينا في المؤسسة التي اعمل فيها اضافة طوابق اضافية قدرها اثنين لبناية منفذ منها فقط الطابق الارضي 
حيث كانت متطلبات فضاءات الطوابق الاضافية وخصوصا الطابق الاولى ان تكون فيها قاعة دراسية كبيرة والبقية غرف معالجى لاطباء الاسنان 
المشكلة التي صادفتنا هي الواجهة الامامية حيث انه يبرز سقف الطابق الارضي الى الخارج canteliver بمقدار 60سم ولكن مساحة القاعة في الطابق الارضي تفرض على المعماري ان يمد ارضية القاعة لمسافة 1.5م cantilever وقد حاول الاستفادة من بقية المساحة الا انه طبيعة المتطلبات وضيق المساحة المحيطة بالبناية اجبرت المصمم المعماري ان يكون هناك بروز اضافي للسقف نحو الخارج من الواجهة الامامية 
السؤال هل بالامكان اجراء هذاالتوسع وكيف علما ان الcantilever سوف يكون عليه احمال اضافية من الطابق الثاني اقصد جدران غير حاملة 
متمنيا منكم المساعدة في هذا الموضوع واستعدادي لتزويدكم باي معلومات اضافية لغرض تذلليل المسالة 
مع خالص تحياتي 
اخوك المهندس مصلح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يناير 2009)

:69:


همفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحية اجلال واكبار للاحبة والزملاء من السادة المهندسين والمهندسات الذين اترفونا ولازالوا يترفونا بماجهد ايمانهم من الخبرة العملية وخصوصا الاخ العزيز المهندس رزق حجازي وجعلها بمتناول زملائهم لياخذوا باحسنها عند مصادفتهم لمثيلاها في حياتهم العملية
> اتمنى ان تقبلوني صديقا متواضعا لكم وتكونوا لي عونا في المشاكل الي سوف اطرحها عليكم فاسمع منكم مايناسب حلها ان امكن ذالك وابدا بالاولى
> - توجد لدينا في المؤسسة التي اعمل فيها اضافة طوابق اضافية قدرها اثنين لبناية منفذ منها فقط الطابق الارضي
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلاماتك واهلا وسهلا بك اخا وصديقا لهذا المنتدى.
من حيث المبدأيمكن عمل هذا البروز وتحمل الاخمال للواجهة الامامية وحتى يكون الحل هندسيا وامنا لا بد من استكمال المعلومات التالية:-
1- صورة للمبنى ( الواجهة الامامية).
2- مخطط الانشائي للطابق الارضي واذا لم يوجد المخطط المعماري.
3- نوع الواجهة الامامية المطلوب تنفذها .

مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## همفي (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا استاذنا العزيز م رزق على سرعة استجابتك وبخصوص الذي طلبته ارفقت لك المخطط المعماري الجديد والواجهة الامامية 
اتمنى ان تكون مفيدة 
مع خالص تقديري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يناير 2009)

همفي قال:


> مشكور جدا استاذنا العزيز م رزق على سرعة استجابتك وبخصوص الذي طلبته ارفقت لك المخطط المعماري الجديد والواجهة الامامية
> اتمنى ان تكون مفيدة
> مع خالص تقديري


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك تعاونك اتمنى عليك ان ترسل تسليح الطابق الارضي ( السقف القائم).
والذي فهتمه من طلبك ان ترغب بمد بلاطة الطابق الارضي مسافة 70 سم .
بخصوص بلاطة الطابق الاول وما فوقه لا يوجد مشكله .
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## رفيف زينو (28 يناير 2009)

أنا مهندسة طبوغؤافية هل يوجد من يبادل المعلومات المساحية والجيوديزية وكافة المستويات


----------



## Abo Fares (29 يناير 2009)

رفيف زينو قال:


> أنا مهندسة طبوغؤافية هل يوجد من يبادل المعلومات المساحية والجيوديزية وكافة المستويات


 
أهلاً أختي الكريمة.. 

يمكنك زيارة قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق:

*هندسة المساحة و الطرق*

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## مهندعبد اللطيف (29 يناير 2009)

انواع كبارى السكه حديد


----------



## مهندعبد اللطيف (29 يناير 2009)

باشمهندس رزق نريد معلومات وافرة عن انواع الكبارى فى السكك الحديدية


----------



## ماجدان (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

بجد أنا حزين جدا على ما فاتنى من الحوار بهذا الموضوع القيم 
إذ كنت أزامل المهندس الغالى إلى قلبى م.حجاوى فى مناقشات المشاركات 
وإن كنت غير مستحق لمزاملة الأساتذه الكبار أمثاله وهو يعلم ذلك 

ولكن أعود مع بعض المشاركات 



اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> مشكلة تنفيذية حدثت واحتاج رأيكم فيها واسباب حدوثها كنت اعمل لدى مكتب هندسى ومعى صاحب المكتب (مهندس) وكذلك 2 مهندسين اخرين وكل واحد ماسك موقع او اتنين ماعدا مهندس زميلى ماسك مصنع واحد فى مدينة بدر فى طريق السويس كان المصنع عبارة عن قواعد منفصلة واعمدة بطول 10 م وسقف solid slab وكان مقسم الى 24 expansion joint كل joint مساحتها 40 *40 m2 وكان ابعاد الكمرة l=12 m , width =60 cm , depth =1.8 m وسمك السقف 12 سم فى احدى مرات صب السقف (طبعا البدء فى الصب حوالى الساعة 6 ص ) المهم المهندس جه حوالى الساعة 7 ص يعنى كانوا بدءوا فى الصب وبعد ما وصل بحوالى 10 دقائق السقف كله انهار بس الحمد لله من غير خسائر بشريه المهم لما سألت زميلى عن السبب قاللى ان لما طلع فوق (على الاسقف المصبوبة سابقا) لقاهم بيصبوا فى الكمر التقيل اللى فى المنتصف مرة واحدة لغاية لما اتملت على الاخر وفجأة السقف انهار
> فأرجوا ان يستفاد جميع المهندسين ان يتواجدوا قبل الصب وعدم الاعتماد على المشرفين فقط وكمان ارجو من المهندسين ان يعطونا هنا خبرتهم اثناء صب السقف يعنى مثلا نبدأ من اين ؟ من الاطراف ولا فى المنتصف ونبدأ بالكمر التقيل الاول ولا الخفيف وهكذاااااااا وبيتهيألى ان الموضوع مهم وشكرااااااا لكم جميعا واسف على الاطالة


 


اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> الف شكر يا باشمهندس رزق حجاوى اولا لردك وكذلك لاهتمامك بالسؤال وسأحاول ان اساعدك على قد ما اقدر
> 1- اولا للاسف ليس عندى اى صور للمصنع ولكن سأمدك بكل ماتريد من تفاصيل للايضاح ورسم صورة عندك لحل تلك المشكلة التى اراها مصيبة لأى مهندس فى الموقع وخاصة ذوى خبرات سنين قليلة لأنها تصيبهم بالهلع عاوز اقولك زميلى ده قعد حوالى 5 اشهر خايف يطلع على سقف يستلمه ولكن المهم
> 3-المصنع بكل بساطة عبارة عن 24 فاصل تمدد كل فاصل يتكون من الاتى :
> 1- القواعد مسلحة منفصلة مرتبطة مع بعض بسملات وجاسئة على قواعد عادية
> ...


 


أوافق تماما كل ما جاء به الأساتذه م. محى و م.حجاوى 

1 - حتى لو سمك البلاطه شغال وده طبعا صعب جدا يبقى تسليحها مستحيل يكون 5 أسياخ بالمتر 
2 - القوائم حتى لو هتشيل أكيد فى برندات على أكتر من منسوب ومش مجرد ألواح عاديه لأن العمود لو هيشيل وده بردو طبعا صعب هيحصلو أنبعاج مفيش كلام الأرتفاع 10م كبير وكمان وصلات العروق أكيد لم تكن ممتازه والتقويات أكيد كانت أى كلام 

يعنى خطأ فى تصميم القطاع الخرسانى ( يحدث أنهيار بعد فك الشده الحامله ) لو الشده شالت أصلا 
وخطأ فى تصميم الشده الخشبيه ( يحدث أنهيار فعلى وفورى أثناء الصب ) وده اللى حصل 

فى رأى المتواضع أن مش سبب الأنهيار صب الكمرات الثقيله أولا 
و أن صبها كاملة ليس السبب مع أن صب قطاع كامل بعمق أكبر من ( 25 -30 ) سم خطأ فادح ويمنع الكود ذلك 
حتى وإن كان الكود قد يسمح أحيانا بموافقة أستشارى المشروع ( الموقع ) بصب عمق يصل إلى 40 سم إن لم تخوننى الذاكره 

إلا أنه لو فرض وان هذا الخطأ حدث ..... يعنى لو تم صب كامل قطاع الكمره كاملا فسيحدث فك لجانب الكمره أو قيعانها ( الكمره تضرب )
أما أنهيار سقف كامل فى رأى سبب تانى 

* فى رأى أن الأنهيار ناتج خطأ فى تصميم الشده وليس فى طريقة التنفيذ 
ويوافقنى ميعاد الأنهيار بمجرد تحميل الشده بالخرسانه بعد صب ساعه واحده بس 

يعنى لو حتى فرض أن طريقة التنفيذ سليمه وتم صب الكمرات على مراحل 
ففى أعتقادى أن فور الأنتهاء من المرحله الأخيره من صب قطاعات الكمر سوف لا تتحمل الشده الخرسانه المصبوبه فوقها وتنهار رغم أنه تم صب الكمرات على مراحل بطريقه تبادليه سليمه 

وفى أعتقادى أن الشده هنا لم تصمم من البدايه فى مكتب أستشارى هندسى ولم يصدر لها رسومات وتفصيلات 
وعنها قام المقاول بناءا على الخبره بتنفيذ الشده وأعتقد أن خبرته وخبرة صنيعيته خانته تماما 

فى مثل هذه الأعمال والبحور وخاااااااااصة الأرتفاعات دى يجب أستخدام الشدات المعنديه 
( أسهل أسرع أأمن ) وفى رأى أرخص بالطبع ......... مقارنة بحجم التنفيذ الكلى والفتره الزمنيه وسهولة التنفيذ وعوامل الأمان بالموقع 

شكرا للأخ الزميل م. إسلام على طرح مثل هذه المشاركات الجيده 
وشكرا لتدخل الأساتذه الكبار 

وشكرا خاص جدا جدا لكاتب الموضوع 
والذى هو بالفعل الموضوع الأول على الويب سايت


----------



## ماجدان (31 يناير 2009)

عمر الخضر قال:


> هل يوجد الجزء المصمت فى كل البلاطات الهوردى ؟ ويجب أن يكون فى كل الداير للباكيه الواحده أم لا ؟


 
نعم أخى الكريم يجب أن يوجد الجزء المصممت solid part من كل النواحى 

ولكن يختفى فى حالة ما إذا كانت الكمرات الخارجيه للباكيه ( كمرات مخفيه ) H.B 
فى هذه الحاله يختفى ال جزء المصممت داخل الكمره المخفيه وتصمم الكمره بكامل المساحه 

وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (1 فبراير 2009)

سالدان قال:


> نعم أخى الكريم يجب أن يوجد الجزء المصممت solid part من كل النواحى
> 
> ولكن يختفى فى حالة ما إذا كانت الكمرات الخارجيه للباكيه ( كمرات مخفيه ) H.B
> فى هذه الحاله يختفى ال جزء المصممت داخل الكمره المخفيه وتصمم الكمره بكامل المساحه
> ...



مرفق بعض الصور لعلها توضح المقصد 

1 - الصوره الأولى توضح solid part وفى حالة ان يكون loaded ( محمل ) يجب ألا يقل عرض الجزء المصممت عن 25 سم 
والجزء يسلح بأدنى تسليح لأن فائدته حصر البلوكات ومسكها ومفيش عندنا حاجه أسمها خرسانه عاديه فلازم نسلحه فيكون التسليح بأدنى حد 

2 - الصوره الثانيه توضح كما فى الأولى مع اختلاف عرض الجزء المصممت ( هنا اكبر ) ويلزم تسليح أكثر وليس أكبر 

3 - الصوره الثاللثه توضح solid part غير محمل unloaded ............. وآخر محمل ولهما تسليح منيمم

وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (1 فبراير 2009)

حالة الكمرات المخفيه

1 - الصوره الأولى توضح كمره مخفيه محمله من جه واحده فقط وبذلك لا يوجد جزء مصممت 

2 - الصوره الثانيه توضح كمره مخفيه بين باكيتين ولكنها أيضا محمله من جه واحده لأن باكيه منهم one way والثانيه two way ولا يوجد جزء مصممت 

3 - الصوره الثالثه توضح كمره مخفيه طرفيه او خارجيه وغير محمله وكان من الممكن عمل هذه الكمره المخفيه جزء مصمت فى حالة وجود كمر ساقط فى طرف الباكيه الموضوحه ( مكان الكمره المخفيه )


----------



## ماجدان (1 فبراير 2009)

ولاحظ 
الصوره الآتيه

توضح وجود SOLID PART مع عدم وجود كمره ساقطه 

ولكن دقق النظر تجد أن ال solid part لكابولى يعنى عشان كده مفيش أصلا كمر طرفى 
ولكن يوضع الجزء المصمت ليحكم القوالب 

وتقبلو تحياتى 
دمتم بخير


----------



## ماجدان (1 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبه لموضوع المصنع بتاع صاحب المهندس إسلام 

ارفق صورة شده على 6 م وشوف كثافة التخشيب ومستويات التحطيط للبرندات وتوصيل الاعمده 

فما بالك بارتفاع الضعف وببحر 12 م

وشكرا


----------



## adonsar (4 فبراير 2009)

الى السيد المهندس رزق حجاوي المحترم
لن أفرط في الشكر و العرفان و هما واجبان لمجهودكم الرائع
و ما زلنا في انتظار المزيد
مع ملاحظة أن عدم المشاركة قد يكون أحيانا لتجنيب الزملاء من قراءة الكثير من المشاركات المكررة و لو باختلاف أحيانا ما يكون بسيط
و في ذلك حفظ لوقت القارئ و الناشر معا 
فقد رأيت ردودكم تأتي على جميع المشاركات و الأسئلة علما لأن البعض منها متكرر لكن ما يحصل أحيانا ان بعض الزملاء المشاركين ممن يدخلون حديثا الى الموضوع يبدأوون بصياغة أسئلتهم و مشاركاتهم قبل النتهاء من قراءة جميع الصفحات و تقوم حضرتك بالرد عليهم ثم يجدون بعد قليل أن المشاركة نفسها أو السؤال نفسه كان قد طرح من قبل زميل آخر ( كما حصل في موضوع الخزان الدائري)
تقبل تحياتي و احترامي مع عذري للاطالة


----------



## مدحت ابوبكر (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
أخوانى المهندسين ديه اول مشاركه لى معكم فى هذا الموضوع 
و ارجو ان استفيد من خبراتكم فى الموضوع الاتى 
حيث اننى اقوم بتنفيذ مشروع عباره عن مبنى و تم الانتهاء من الدور الاول ما فى مشكله 
المهم الدور الاخير اللى و السطح به كمره مقلوبه عباره عن عرض 60 سم و عمق تحت بلطه 60 سم
و فى جزء المفروض ان يتم صبه بعد الانتهاء من صب السقف اى جزى من الخرسانه مقلوب
و لاسباب ماليه تم صب السقف بالكمر السفلى طبعا 
و تبقى الاجزاء العلويه من الكمر بدون صب
و تم صب السقف من حوالى 5 ايام 
فممكن اقتراحاتكم لحل هذه المشكله حيث ان الفتره بين الصبتين اصبحت الان اكتر من 5 ايام 
و هى على فاكره عباره عن كمره على 3 اعمده 
البحر الاول 12 متر و البحر الثانى 6 متر
ممكن ارائكم اتصرف ازاى فى الموضوع ده 
و مشكورا جميعا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2009)

مدحت ابوبكر قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> أخوانى المهندسين ديه اول مشاركه لى معكم فى هذا الموضوع
> و ارجو ان استفيد من خبراتكم فى الموضوع الاتى
> حيث اننى اقوم بتنفيذ مشروع عباره عن مبنى و تم الانتهاء من الدور الاول ما فى مشكله
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البداية نرحب ا بك صديقا جديدا بالمنتدى ونتمنى لك دوام المشاركة.
حسب فهمي للمشكله انه لديك كمره جزء منها ساقط Drop beamتحت البلاطة وجزء منها فوق البلاطة Inverted beab وانه تم صب البلاطة مع الجزء الساقط من الكمرة ولم يتم صب الجزء الذي يقع فوق منسوب البلاطة وهناك جزء غير واضح في سؤالك وهو هل تم عمل الكانه Stirrups لهذه الكمرة بالكامل ( الجزء الساقط والمقلوب) بالرغم من مرور خمس ايام على الصب ؟
الاجابة 
اذا تم عمل الكانات ( بكامل الارتفاع حيث تم صب الجزء الساقط منها) وتركيب حديد التسليح للكمرة المقلوبه فما عليك سوا ان تنظف الخرسانه في منطقة الكمره ( الخرسانه الزائدة او الاوساخ) وكذلك حديد التسليح اذا كان عليه خرسانه ومن ثم تكمل الشدة للكمره المقلوبه وتصبها فلا مشكلة في ذلك ولكن يجب عدم فك الشدة (السفلية الحاملة للكمره) لهذه الكمره قبل مرور 14 على الاقل من صب الجزء المقلوب للكمره .

مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## مدحت ابوبكر (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا مهندس رزق
و فعلا الكانه بكامل ارتفاع الكمره 
يعنى ما فى اى حاجه تانى ممكن اعملها 
و على فاكره فى برضه كمان كمره مقلوبه بس ده كابولى ى الكمره كابولى و مرففه حوالى 2,5 متر
و عمقها حوالى 1متر
برضه ديه فى محظوزات تانيه غير حتساب مده الفك من بعد
صب الجزء المقلوب 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 فبراير 2009)

مدحت ابوبكر قال:


> مشكور جدا مهندس رزق
> و فعلا الكانه بكامل ارتفاع الكمره
> يعنى ما فى اى حاجه تانى ممكن اعملها
> و على فاكره فى برضه كمان كمره مقلوبه بس ده كابولى ى الكمره كابولى و مرففه حوالى 2,5 متر
> ...


 السلام عليكم
نفس الشروط السابقة وتوكل على الله والهم ما تفك الشدة وخصوصا الكابوله قبل التأكد من قوة الخرسانه لها وانه حديد التسليح حسب المخططات لانه الجزء المقلوب وحديد التسليح العلوي هوا الي يعمل في حالة الكابولي.
قبل وضع الشدة وبعد الصب وفك الشدة ارسل لنا صور للمشروع حتى يتم الاستفادة اكثر من قبل المهندسين 
مع تحياتي لك
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## مدحت ابوبكر (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
انا المشروع عندى كن عباره عن فندق بمساحه 20 متر *110 متر
و كان المعمارى لايريد اى اعمده بالوسط يعنى البحر كامل عباره عن 20 متر 
فتم مل فريمات المسافه بين الاكس و الاكس 4.2 متر
و كان عرض الفريم من الخارج الى الخارج 20 متر
و كان ارتفاع البلاطه للدور الاول 6 متر و كان عرض كمره الفريم 60 سم و كان ارتفاع كمره الفريم 140 سم
و عملت الشده كالتالى طبعا البلاطه شده خسبيه عاديه بارتفاع كامل ال6 مترلان الاحمال كانت عاديه ام بالنسبه للشده تحت الكمره فالارتفاع كان 4.6 متر و الاحمال كبيره فحمل المتر الطولى 0.6*1.4*2.7 =2.27 طن غير الاحمال الحيه و انا عملت كثافه الخرسانه 2.7 عشان كميه الحديد الكبيره اللى كنت موجوده بالتصميم لمهم شده خشبيه تحت الكمره كانت تخوف فعملنا الاتى كنت الارضه طبعا خرسانه مسلحه و مصبوبه فوضعنا 3 بلوكات اسمنتى شبه مصمت كان نويه صلبه جدا و ممتازه بأرتفاع 60سم و ضعنا جاكت يننوعيه ممتازه كل 70 سم بارتفاع 4 متر و كان على فاكره الاستشارى متخوف من الشده ديه بس الحمد لله تم الصب بدون مشاكل 
و كانت الصبه على 3 مراحل لان دد الفريمات كانت 27 فلايم تعملت على 3 مرات و تم صب التلات مرات و لم تحدث اى مشاكل والحمد لله


----------



## مدحت ابوبكر (6 فبراير 2009)

و ان شاء الله سوف اوافيكم بالصور 
مشكورين جمعيا و مشكور للأخ رزق و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملهم الحجي (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص الخزانات الدائرية ليس لدي معلومات عنها سوى بالتصميم
ولكن تعترضني مشكلة من نوع اخر
وهي انه واجهتنا_ اثاء هطول امطار بالرياض _لخزان ارضي ابعاده 12*6وارتفاع 4.5 متر
وقاعدته بسماكة 50 سم
وسقفه بلاطة سماكة 15 سم لم تنفذ بعد
المشكلة انا مياه الامطار ملأت جوانب حفرية الخزان الي لم يتم ردمه بعد,اي تقريبا بعرض 1 متر خارج الخزان بكامل محيطه, وقد ادت الى ارتفاع احد طرفي الخزان دون الاخر بارتفاع 45 سم تقريبا
دون حدوث كسر بالقاعدة تحتت تاثير ضغط المياه افيدوني بالحل 
وانا عضو جديد في المنتدى اتطلع لخبرتكم الكبيرة

ارجو مساعدتي شاكرا جهودكم


----------



## ملهم الحجي (6 فبراير 2009)

احب اسالك يا مهندس رزق حول الكمر المقلوب
ماالفرق بينه وبين الكمر العادي انشائيا وهل التسليح نفسه للكمر العادي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اشكرك مهندس رزق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اهلا بك عضوا جديدا في المنتدى ونتمنى عليك التواصل والمساهمة في بموضات تفيد الجميع وننظر منك مشاركات في مجال خبرتك وخصوصا تصميم الخزانات الدائرية.​ 


ملهم الحجي قال:


> السلام عليكم





ملهم الحجي قال:


> بخصوص الخزانات الدائرية ليس لدي معلومات عنها سوى بالتصميم
> 
> ولكن تعترضني مشكلة من نوع اخر
> وهي انه واجهتنا_ اثاء هطول امطار بالرياض _لخزان ارضي ابعاده 12*6وارتفاع 4.5 متر
> ...


 
1- في البداية لا بد من سحب الماء من المنطقة الميطة بالخزان .وستجد ان الخزان تعدل انحرافة .

2- بعد جفاف التربة من اسفل الخزان عليك القيام باخذ مناسيب بلاطة الخزان leveling وتحديد مقدار الميل في الخزان اذا بقي هناك ميل ( من المتوقع الا يكون يكون هناك ميل).
3- التأكد من عدم حصول هبوط للتربة تجت الخزان. وبذلك بالكشف عليها.
4- اذا تبين ان هناك هبوط في التربة اسفل اخزان فيتم تعبئة خرسانه ( high slump) ذا قابلية تشغل عالية Fluid Concreteوذلك عن طريق عمل شدة Formwork تبعد عن جدرار الخزان مسافة بحدود 40-50 سم ويكون ارتفاعها اعلى منسوب اسفل الخزان بحدود 50 سم ومن ثم صب الخرسانه Fluid concrete .
5- بعد ذلك يتم تعبءة الخزان ولارتفاع 30سم -50 بالماء للتأكد من انه لا يوجد تسرب من القاعدة واذا لم يكن هناك اي تسرب يتم اكمال تعبئة الخزان على مراحل حتى يتم يتم الوصول الى كامل السعة التخزينية للخزان والتأكد من كامل الخزان انه لا يوجد بة اي تسرب للمياه Leackage
واذا كان هناك امكانية لارسال صور خلال مراحل العمل فيمكن خلالها المتابعه معك حتى الانتهاء من حل المشكلة.​



> ماالفرق بينه وبين الكمر العادي انشائيا وهل التسليح نفسه للكمر العادي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بخصوص الكمر العادي = الجسر = Drop Beam والكمر المقلوب =الجسر المعكوس Inverted Beam فليس هناك اي فرق بينهما من الناحية الانشائية او التحليلية او حديد التسليح او القدرة على التحمل .
ولكن الغاية من الكمر المقلوب هو لحل مشكلة معمارية حيث لا يكون هناك كفاية في الارتفاع من اسفل الكمر الى الارضية لذلك يلجأ اليه وفي بعض الدول مثل مصر يتم اللجوء اليه في في السقف الاخير حيث يتم تنفيذ كمر مقلوب بدلا من عمل تصوينة للمبنى . ويلجأ اليه عندما تكون فتحات الشبابيك الخارجية عالية بحيث لا يمكن عمل كمر ساقط لذلك يتم تنفيذة بالمقلوب ونفس الحالة ايضا تستخدم في البلكونات (الكابوله).​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (6 فبراير 2009)

لدى سؤال اذا ظهر شق بأحد اسقف المبانى أو العبارات الصندوقية ماذا يكون الحل


----------



## منجة (7 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبة لسؤال الشق :يجب معرفة أولا اتجاه الشق ومدى عمقه فهنالك شقوق تظهر أثناء تصلب البيتون ليس لها أي خطورة تذكر أم اذا كان الشق في مكان عزم الإنعطاف الأعظمي الموجب أو السالب وقد وصل الى مقطع الخرسانة المفترض أنه مضغوط حسب التصميم فهذا يعني أن المقطع وصل الى مرحلة الإنهيار وأصبحت الخطورة شديدة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 فبراير 2009)

*ورد السؤال التالي بخصوص نتائج كسر المكعبات .*
ما هو التقييم لهذه النتائج ؟​
*



بعد 7 ايام بعد 28 يوم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



المكعب الاول 256 / 318
المكعب الثانى 239/ 274
المكعب الثالث 245 /305​

أنقر للتوسيع...

بخصوص نتائج 28 ​​​*
السلام عليكم
بخصوص نتائج كسر المكعبات
*1- اقل قوة كسر للمكعبات 274>0.85*300=255 محقق الشرط *
*2- معدل قوة الكسر لثلاث مكعبات =(318+274+305)/3=299 وهي قريبه جدا 300*
*3- اذا نظرنا الى نتائج 7 أيام كلها أكبر من 0.67*300=201*
*4- معدل النتائج للاسبوع =(256+239+245)/3=246.7 ونلاحظ انها تشكل 246.7/300=82%من القوة المطلوب*
*من حيث المبدا النجاح قليل جدا وخطر نعود الان للنتائج السابقة للمكعبات ونراقب هل هي دائما هكذا ام ان هذه حالة طارئة .*
*وكذلك عليك الرجوع للخلطة التصميمية ونتائجها عند الاعتماد وانا متأكد ان النتائج اعلى بكثير من هذه النتائج.*
*لذلك عليك القيام بتوجية كتاب خطي للمقاول تطلب منه التقيد بالخلطة التصميمية ونتائجها لان معني ان تقل نتائج المكعبات عن الخلطة التصميمية ان هناك خطأ في مراقبة انتاج الخرسانه وهذا يتأتي من عددة اسباب*
*1- تغير مصدر الركام Aggregate لذلك يتم اخذ عينات والتأكد من جميع الفحوصات انها مطابقة للخلطة التصميمية.*
*2- زيادة نسبة الماء عن المسموح بة في الخلطة التصميمية.*
*3- نقص في كمية الاسمنت عن المطلوب في الخلطة التصميمية او تغيير في نسب الخلط بين المواد للركام او زيادة كمية الركام عن المطلوب بالخلطة التصميمية.*
*4- نقص في المواد المضافة ( سليكا او فلاي اش او غيرها من المواد اذا كانت مطلوبة).*
*5- خطأ في تحضير المكعبات او الظروف التخزين.*
*لمعرفة الاسباب وتصحيحها يجب اتباع الوضع هي كما ذكرتها بالاسباب بالترتيب.*​
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## م. هشام عباس (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى
الاخ العزيز م. رزق حجاوى

اريد اعرف المزيد حول طريقة الصب
يعنى انت قلت لا يمكن صبها مرة واحدة 
طيب اين يمكن ان تكون الفواصل للصب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 فبراير 2009)

م. هشام عباس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى
> الاخ العزيز م. رزق حجاوى
> 
> اريد اعرف المزيد حول طريقة الصب
> ...


 السلام عليكم
لمرفة المزيد عن الفواصل الانشائية في الاعمال المدنية يمكنك مراجعة الموضوع التالي
" أنواع الفواصل الانشائية" وهناك موضوع في كيفية تنفيذ" فواصل الصب في الخزانات الدائرية "
(لفتح الموقع يكفي الضغط على الكتابة باللون الاحمر)

مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (15 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على معلوماتك القيمة
وسنقوم بالفعل بالعمل على ما قد ارشدتني اليه
وفقك الله
وزادك علما


----------



## ملهم الحجي (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص تصميم الاطار
بحسب معلوماتي وخبرتي الحديثة
1- افضل تصميم الاطار معدني وهو الافضل رايي
2- بالنسبة للاستناد المفصلي انا لا افضله حيث يفضل تصميمي قاعدة مستمرة للاطارات الموجود وهو الافضل برايي
اما ان كان ولا بد من وضع قواعد منفصلة فيفضل ان يكون المسند موثوقا لان التصميم اطاري والقاعد المذكورة اعلاه كبيرة جدا
3- من الناحية التنفيذية او الاشراف ليس لدي اي خبرة بذلك مع اني لا افضل هذا النوع من التصميم
اشكركم .............
ارجو الافادة من خبرتكم
اشكرك مهندس رزق حول طريقتك لمشكلة الخزان


----------



## kezzeldin (15 فبراير 2009)

*ريد الإستفسار عن الآتي و أرجو من سيادتكم سرعة الرد لأن عامل الوقت في غاية الأهمية:*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​​أريد الإستفسار عن الآتي و أرجو من سيادتكم سرعة الرد لأن عامل الوقت في غاية الأهمية:
المبني هو عمارة سكنية بدروم وثلاثة أدوار. قواعد منفصلة، عدد الأعمدة 36 عمود. معظم الأعمدة أبعاده (30 x 60) بتسليح 12 سيخ قطر 16 مم.
تم صب قواعد المبني منذ ثلاث سنوات وفي الوقت الحالي عندما وضع النجار حطاط الأعمدة الخشبية، إتضح أن أشاير الأعمدة الممتدة سابقاً من القواعد بها حيود عن مكان محور العمود الأصلي (كما في الرسومات). أي أن في بعض الأعمدة الخشب يكون علي حدود الأشاير (لا يوجد مكان للغطاء الخرساني – 2.5 cm) و في أعمدة أخرى، الإشارة خارج حدود الحطات الصحيحة بحوالي 2 سم. ما هو الحل الأمثل في هذه الحالة؟ مع العلم أن الإختلاف بين الحطات الخشبية وأماكن الأشاير الخارجة من القواعد يتراوح من 2.5 و 5 سم وأيضاً يراعي الأخذ في الإعتبار أن هذا الجزء من العمود سوف يغطي بالرمل (ردم) لمسافة 50 سم و أنا قد قرأت في الكود المصري أن الغطاء الخرساني يجب أن يكون 7 سم إذا تعرض العنصر الخرساني لمياه جوفية أو كان تحت التربة بإستمرار.

نصحني البعض بتكسيح (ثني) الأشاير للتوافق مع وضع العمود الصحيح و صب العمود في مكانه ثم بعد الإنتهاء من صب الأعمدة صب طبقة خرسانة 10 سم لتغطية الأشاير المثنية. والإتزام بالمحاور لتفادي حدوث أخطاء بالتربيعات و تراكم الخطأ المعماري في المبنى.
1- هل ثني الأشاير يضعف الوصلة بين العمود والقاعدة؟
2- إذا كانت حطات الأعمدة ليست في منتصف القاعدة بالضبط، فما هو أكبر حيود مسموح به للعمود عن القاعدة مع العلم أن أكبر حيود فعلي لحطات الأعمدة عن منتصف القاعدة هو 5 سم (أي أن رفرفة القاعدة تكون 60 سم من ناحية و 65 سم من الناحية الأخري). هل هذا يولد (Eccentricity) و عزوم إضافية علي العمود؟
ملحوظة إضافية: الأشاير نفسها (الممتدة سابقاً من القواعد) لا تتفق مع وضع العمود في منتصف القواعد و حطات الأعمدة الخشبية هي الأقرب لمنتصف القواعد.
3- هل يجب فك الحطات و الحديد و وضعها من جديد بحيث يتماشي الحديد الجديد مع الأشاير و هي معدولة و رأسية مع القاعدة و ملاصقة لحديد العمود؟ مع العلم أن الأعمدة لن تتماشي مع المحاور الصحيحة ولا مع منتصف القواعد. فقط للملا حظة: فك الشدات و الحديد سوف يتكلف كثيراً.
ما هو الحل الأمثل في هذه الحالة؟

شكراً جزيلاً لمساعدتكم لنا في هذا الموقف الحرج و شكراً أيضاً لسعة صدركم.

م. خالد


----------



## مدحت ابوبكر (15 فبراير 2009)

توكل على الله يا اخى 
الاقتراحات اللى مشار ليها اعقد انها كلها صيحيه 
و كان الاعمده تحمل فقط ضغط
هذا راى و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2009)

kezzeldin قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أريد الإستفسار عن الآتي و أرجو من سيادتكم سرعة الرد لأن عامل الوقت في غاية الأهمية:
> المبني هو عمارة سكنية بدروم وثلاثة أدوار. قواعد منفصلة، عدد الأعمدة 36 عمود. معظم الأعمدة أبعاده (30 x 60) بتسليح 12 سيخ قطر 16 مم.
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى وعلى طرحك هذه المشكلة.
الوضع لديك ليس بالمشكلة الكبيرة كما فهمتها من خلال سؤالك
1- عدم وجود cover تغطية للحديد.
2- الانحراف في الحديد عن موقعه الاصلي بحدود 3 سم وهي سماكة الكفر.
3- ان هذا الحديد تم تثبيتة بالقاعدة ولك يتم بعض صب رقاب الاعمدة column Neck
لحل هذه المشكلة المطلوب ما يلي
1- يجب تنظيف الحديد بفرشاة سلك وازالة اي اثار للصدأ Rust عن حديد التسليح Reinforcement
2- بسبب الانحراف نركب حديد التلسليح للاعمدة بطول Over lap ( 60 مرة قطر القضيب) وبالوضع الصحيح وتركيب الاساور=الكانات stirrups على بعد لا يزيد عن 10 سم ( يمكنك للتفصيل اكثر الرجوع للمشاركات التي تمت بخصوص الزلازل في هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118648&page=2
3- نقوم بتكبير العمود في منطقة الردم بمقدار 5سم من الحديد بحيث نؤمن التغطية المطلوبة حسب الكود ومواضفات المشروع.
اما بالنسبة لاسئلتك المتبقية


> 1- هل ثني الأشاير يضعف الوصلة بين العمود والقاعدة؟


نعم يمكن ثني الاشاير Starter Bars بالميل المسموح بة حسب الكود ( 1 عمودي :10 افقي)


> 2- إذا كانت حطات الأعمدة ليست في منتصف القاعدة بالضبط، فما هو أكبر حيود مسموح به للعمود عن القاعدة مع العلم أن أكبر حيود فعلي لحطات الأعمدة عن منتصف القاعدة هو 5 سم (أي أن رفرفة القاعدة تكون 60 سم من ناحية و 65 سم من الناحية الأخري). هل هذا يولد (Eccentricity) و عزوم إضافية علي العمود؟


يختلف بمقدار ابعاد العمود والارتفاع ( يمكنك الرجوع للكود المتبع في بلدك) نعم فان الفرق يولد لا مركزية وعزوم اضافية على القاعدة وليس العمود ( ويمكنك الرجوع للمصمم بهذا الخصوص ) ولكن ليس هو بالمقدار الكبير الذي يولد مشكلة. ويمكنك حل المشكلة بتكبير رقبة العمود بحيث يكون البعد من الجهتين 60 سم ( تكبير العمود بمقدار 5 سم).


> هل يجب فك الحطات و الحديد و وضعها من جديد بحيث يتماشي الحديد الجديد مع الأشاير و هي معدولة و رأسية مع القاعدة و ملاصقة لحديد العمود؟ مع العلم أن الأعمدة لن تتماشي مع المحاور الصحيحة ولا مع منتصف القواعد. فقط للملا حظة: فك الشدات و الحديد سوف يتكلف كثيراً


تم الرد على طريقة في الاجابة الاولى.
اذا كان هناك اي استفسار اخر فلا تترد بطرحة.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## استشاري البناء (15 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة و الاخوات لطالما اثار انتباهي حماسكم الهندسي و الذي حدا بي اليوم ان اطلب منكم الاذن بان اشارك معكم في هذا الجهد العلمي الانساني و اعرض افكاري المتواضعة ...وانشاء اللة ستجدوني من الصابرين


----------



## استشاري البناء (15 فبراير 2009)

اخي بخصوص انحراف مواقع حديد التسليح....فعلا اؤيد ماقالة الاستاذ زرق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2009)

استشاري البناء قال:


> الاخوة و الاخوات لطالما اثار انتباهي حماسكم الهندسي و الذي حدا بي اليوم ان اطلب منكم الاذن بان اشارك معكم في هذا الجهد العلمي الانساني و اعرض افكاري المتواضعة ...وانشاء اللة ستجدوني من الصابرين


 السلام عليكم

نرجب بك صديقا في هذا المنتدى وبكل مشاركاتك لما فيه خير لهذا المنتدى الذي يعطي بلا حدود وينتظر المزيد من عضو.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## منجة (16 فبراير 2009)

بخصوص انحراف مواقع حديد التسليح اقترح تنفيذ رقبة عمود للجزء الذي سيتم بقاءه تحت الردم بأبعاد تسمح بتغطية التسليح وتحافظ على مركزية العمود مع القاعدة ثم يتم الإنتقال الى المقطع الأصلي للعمود إما بتكسيح التسليح حسب اشتراطات الكود أو بزرع تسليح جديد في أعلى الرقبة حسب أبعاد العمود الأصلية مع مراعاة أطوال التثبيت المطلوبة


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (16 فبراير 2009)

طبعا المشكلة حصلت وحصل الحل واعتقد المهندس رزق تصرف بالشكل الصحيح وخاصة الحقن بمادة غير قابلة للانكماش ولكن لتجنب حدوث مثل هذه المشاكل يجن الانتباه عند الصب اول باول ان يتم طرد الفراغات من خلال جهاز طرد الهواء من الخرسانةوان يتم الصب لمثل هذه الاماكن الحرجة بخرسانة تدرجها الحبي اقل نسبيا من الخلطة المصصمة لكي لا نلجأ للحقن واقصد ان يتم ملء مثل هذه الاماكن الضيقة((والمحدودة ))بخرسانة حجم الحصمة فيها اقل نسبيا واقول نسبيا لا بشكل عام
والله الموفق


----------



## ملهم الحجي (17 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة الايضاح بكلمات معروفة علمياوليست محلية حتى نعرف ما هي
حتى نفهم نحن المهندسون الجدد 
وشكرا كثيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 فبراير 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة الايضاح بكلمات معروفة علمياوليست محلية حتى نعرف ما هي
> حتى نفهم نحن المهندسون الجدد
> وشكرا كثيرا


 السلام عليكم
لقد تم التنوية الى ذلك اكثر من مرة ولكن عندما تقرأ اي موضوع يمكنك الاستفسار عن المصطلح او الكلمة وستجد الجواب ولا تنسي ان هذا منتدى لجميع المهندسين العرب وقد تخرجوا من جامعات مختلفة وما تراه انت انه مصطلح علمي يراه غيرك غير ذلك ولكن لنتعاون كلنا في نشر المفاهيم العلمية وبأكثر من كلمة مرادفة لها في المعنى والكتابة اخيرا بجانبها باللغة الانجليزية لم يستطيع ذلك.
واشكر لك تنويهك لذلك ومع مرور الايان ستتعود على المصطلحات التي تراها الان غريبة عليك فأنا وغيري كثير مروا بنفس المشكلة عند بداية التسجيل في المنتدى ولكنها الان والحمدلله قلت كثيرا بسبب معرفة مدلول المصطلحات لمعظم المهندسين في المنتدى بالرغم من اختلاف الثقافة الهندسية بيننا.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## عمر الخضر (18 فبراير 2009)

أرجو مساعدتى فى معرفة أسعار مواد البناء ومواد التشطيباتمن الألف للياء


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 فبراير 2009)

انا اكبر للمهندس رزق (بشكل خاص) وللإخوة عموما هذا الخلق الكريم والنفس الطيب للتواصل مع مايطرحه الزملاء من مشاكل
تقبلوا تحيتي


----------



## ملهم الحجي (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس رزق و الاخوة الافاضل
مشكلة صغيرة اطرحها:
اثناء حفر منسوب التاسيس لفيلا سكنية
واجهتنا مشكلة التربة الزراعية
وقد تم عمل سبر لعمق 8 متر ولم نلاحظ وجود اي تربة اخري صخرية او غيرها( اخذنا 5 مناطق متفرقة للسبر)
ما الحل لتاسيس على هذه التربة الزراعية للفيلا مسطحها 200 متر مربع مكونة من دورين 
علما انا المالك يريد قواعد منفصلة حصرا لان التكلفة اقل ولايريد بناء قبو ارضي ذو جدران استنادية
_افيدوني بحل جزاكم الله كل خير_
-علما ان هذه المشكلة تعترض الكثير ممن يريدون البناء في منطقة زراعية-


----------



## rwmam (18 فبراير 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> السلام عليكم بشمهندس رزق و الاخوة الافاضل
> مشكلة صغيرة اطرحها:
> اثناء حفر منسوب التاسيس لفيلا سكنية
> واجهتنا مشكلة التربة الزراعية
> ...


 السلام عليكم
ولو انك اخي مهندس ملهم لم تذكر ما هي نتائج فحوصات التربه وما هي قوة التحمل لها ولكن على العموم ولان البنايه عباره عن فيلا مكونه من طابقين فلابد من القيام بما يلي
اولا - استبدال التربه تحت الاسس ولعمق 50 سنتمتر على اقل تقدير وبابعاد اكثر من ابعاد القاعده
ثانيا - زيادة ابعاد القواعد المنفصله ( الطول و العرض ) 
والسلام


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 فبراير 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> السلام عليكم بشمهندس رزق و الاخوة الافاضل
> مشكلة صغيرة اطرحها:
> اثناء حفر منسوب التاسيس لفيلا سكنية
> واجهتنا مشكلة التربة الزراعية
> ...


 

عزيزي يجب استبدال التربة لعمق لايقل 80 سم على كامل مسطح البناء بما فيه الأرصفة حول الفيلا ويتم الاستبدال والرص على كامل المساحة لسهولة التنفيذ ويتم التاسيس حسب الأصول بعد الاستبدال

وننتظر رد المهندس رزق المحترم
تقبلوا تحيتي


----------



## علي الجعفري (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
في خصوص محطه التنقيه 
لااتصور ان امكانيه الفنيين (فنيين القالب والحداد) يستطيعون ان يعملوا فواصل نموذجيه ودقيقه في مثل هكذا جدار حيث مرت هذه الحاله سابقا في احد اعمالي وفشلوا الفنيين في تنفيذ الفواصل مما ادى الى ان المهندس الاستشاري قد غير تصميمه ولغى الفواصل .هذا حسب ما مر بي سابقا 
ولايمكن عمل الفواصل وفصل حديد التسليح حيث اذا كان المحطه under grown فان الجدا ر يفشل بفعل دفع التربه الجانبي واذا كان المحطه فوق سطح الارض فان ضغط الماء يؤثر بشكل اخر ايضا فان الفواصل هنا اعتقد تكون سبب رئيسي لفشل المشروع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2009)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ملهم الحجي
> 
> 
> _السلام عليكم بشمهندس رزق و الاخوة الافاضل_
> ...





المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> عزيزي يجب استبدال التربة لعمق لايقل 80 سم على كامل مسطح البناء بما فيه الأرصفة حول الفيلا ويتم الاستبدال والرص على كامل المساحة لسهولة التنفيذ ويتم التاسيس حسب الأصول بعد الاستبدال





المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> وننتظر رد المهندس رزق المحترم
> تقبلوا تحيتي​



السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس ابو هادي على هذه الثقة بالمنتدى وبالمنتسبين اليه .
بخصوص طريقة طريحك لحل المشكله فانا اتفق معك من حيث المبدأ على استبدال التربة تحت الاساس بتربة افضل منها واجراء عملية الدحل لها Compaction 95%فهذا قمنا به في احد المشاريع حيث قمنا باستبدال التربة لعمق 1 متر ( تحديد عمق التربه يكون من خلال فحص التربة ) وكذلك تنفيذ الاساسات على شكل حصيرة = لبشة = رافت Raft Foundation بعمق 30 سم وحديد تسليح حسب الملف المرفق.وكانت عدد طابقين ( فيلا وصممت الرافت الى 3 طوابق).​ 












اتمنى ان تكون طبيعة الحل المقترح قد وصلت

مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2009)

علي الجعفري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في خصوص محطه التنقيه
> لااتصور ان امكانيه الفنيين (فنيين القالب والحداد) يستطيعون ان يعملوا فواصل نموذجيه ودقيقه في مثل هكذا جدار حيث مرت هذه الحاله سابقا في احد اعمالي وفشلوا الفنيين في تنفيذ الفواصل مما ادى الى ان المهندس الاستشاري قد غير تصميمه ولغى الفواصل .هذا حسب ما مر بي سابقا
> ولايمكن عمل الفواصل وفصل حديد التسليح حيث اذا كان المحطه under grown فان الجدا ر يفشل بفعل دفع التربه الجانبي واذا كان المحطه فوق سطح الارض فان ضغط الماء يؤثر بشكل اخر ايضا فان الفواصل هنا اعتقد تكون سبب رئيسي لفشل المشروع


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مساهمتك في موضوع الفواصل في خزان دائري وذلك الظروف المحيطة بالعمل من عدم القدرة على صب كميات كبيرة في وقتها .
اما بخصوص مشاركتك فهناك الملاحظات التالية :-


> "لااتصور ان امكانيه الفنيين (فنيين القالب والحداد) يستطيعون ان يعملوا فواصل نموذجيه ودقيقه في مثل هكذا جدار"


 فقد تم تنفيذ هذا الخزان بالفواصل وهو لا زال يعمل منذ عام 1997 وبدون اية مشاكل .



> "في احد اعمالي وفشلوا الفنيين في تنفيذ الفواصل مما ادى الى ان المهندس الاستشاري قد غير تصميمه ولغى الفواصل ".


وضع الفواصل في المشاريع الانشائية يكون حسب متطلبات الكود وفشل الفنيين في تنفيذ الفواصل لا يكون بالغائها مع العلم انه يمكن من الناحية الهندسية الغاء فواصل التمدد ولكن ذلك يحتاج الى الى شروط خاصة في التصميم بحساب تأثير التمدد والتقلص على المنشأ واخذ بعين الاعتبار ( بزيادة نسبة الحديد) وكذلك هناك شروط خاصة في طريقة الصب حيث يتم ترك مكان الفواصل حسب الكود ( سواء في الجدران او البلاطات ) بعرض 1م ويصب بعد ان يأخذ المنشأ كامل قوتة والتمدد والتقلص ( وقد تم بحث طريقة الصب في هذا المنتدي وبشكل مفصل ).
اما ان يقوم الاستشاري بالغاء الفاصل وبدون اتخاذ اي اجراء هندسية وذلك بسبب عدم قدرة الفنيين فانا لا اتفق معك او مع الاستشاري الي اتخذ مثل هذا القرار موقعيا.


> "ولايمكن عمل الفواصل وفصل حديد التسليح حيث اذا كان المحطه under grown فان الجدا ر يفشل بفعل دفع التربه الجانبي واذا كان المحطه فوق سطح الارض فان ضغط الماء يؤثر بشكل اخر ايضا فان الفواصل هنا اعتقد تكون سبب رئيسي لفشل المشروع"


اتمنى عليك ان تعود لاي مرجع هندسي بالتحليل الانشائي او التصميم للاساسات وتدرس حالة التصميم عند وجود فواصل تمدد Exapnsion Joint او فاصل زلزالي Earthquake Joint او فاصل هبوط Settlement Jointحيث انه فقط في هذه االانواع الثلاثة فقط من الفواصل يتم توقيف حديد التسليح اما باقي انواع الفواصل مثل فواصل الصب Construction Joint او فواصل التحكم بالتشققات Contraction Joint فلا يوجد توقيف للحديد لها.
وان توقيف حديد التسليح لا يؤثر على سلامة المنشأ حيث يتم اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار عند التصميم .
واذا كان هناك مرجع يؤيد وجهة نظرك اتمنى عليك ان توضحة لنا في مشاركاتك القادمة .
وتقبل تحياتي لك
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## استشاري البناء (21 فبراير 2009)

اخي الاستاذ رزق احييك مرة اخرى و انقل لك سلام نخبة من مهندسي بلاد مابين النهرين...
اخي في الفترة الاخيرة انا اعمل كمهندس مسؤول عن اعمال الصيانة المدنية لاحدى المستشفيات الكبيرة....ولا يخفى على جنابكم تعقيدات العمل....لذا ارجو مساعدتي ببحث او محاضرات او كتاب او اي شيء يساعدني في عملي في صيانة الابنية القديمة,الانهائات,صيانة تاسيسات ماء الشرب,المجاري............الخ
واسف لتضييعي وقتكم الثمين....يحفظك اللة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 فبراير 2009)

استشاري البناء قال:


> اخي الاستاذ رزق احييك مرة اخرى و انقل لك سلام نخبة من مهندسي بلاد مابين النهرين...





استشاري البناء قال:


> اخي في الفترة الاخيرة انا اعمل كمهندس مسؤول عن اعمال الصيانة المدنية لاحدى المستشفيات الكبيرة....ولا يخفى على جنابكم تعقيدات العمل....لذا ارجو مساعدتي ببحث او محاضرات او كتاب او اي شيء يساعدني في عملي في صيانة الابنية القديمة,الانهائات,صيانة تاسيسات ماء الشرب,المجاري............الخ
> واسف لتضييعي وقتكم الثمين....يحفظك اللة​



السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم ثقتكم بالمنتدى وسلامي لجميع الاخوة لديك في بلاد ما بين النهرين ........ بلاد هارون الرشيد ..........التي كانت يوما نبراس حضارة وتقدم لجميع شعوب العالم من فجر التاريخ .
بخصوص طلبك فهو بالحقيقة عام وحتى تتم الاستفادة بشكل اقترح عليك ان تحدد المشاكل التي لديد وترسل صورا للمشكلة في ادق تعبير عنها وان شاء سيقوم من لهم خبره في حل المشكلة بالرد عليها وللعلم فقط فقد عملت في عدد من المستشفيات في مرحلة التنفيذ .
لذا انتظر منك ان تعرض لنا من خبرتك في هذا المجال وساقوم بالتعليق او الرد على اسئلتكم في اقرب وقت.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (21 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر المهندس ابو هادي على هذه الثقة بالمنتدى وبالمنتسبين اليه .
> بخصوص طريقة طريحك لحل المشكله فانا اتفق معك من حيث المبدأ على استبدال التربة تحت الاساس بتربة افضل منها واجراء عملية الدحل لها compaction 95%فهذا قمنا به في احد المشاريع حيث قمنا باستبدال التربة لعمق 1 متر ( تحديد عمق التربه يكون من خلال فحص التربة ) وكذلك تنفيذ الاساسات على شكل حصيرة = لبشة = رافت raft foundation بعمق 30 سم وحديد تسليح حسب الملف المرفق.وكانت عدد طابقين ( فيلا وصممت الرافت الى 3 طوابق).​
> ...


 اشكركم جميعا لما قدمتوه لي من حلول
بالنسبة لقدرة تحمل التربة
فهي ضعيفة جدا
كانت 0.5 كغ\ سم2
فهل من الضروري تنفيذ حصيرة 
ام انه يكفي تنفيذ قواعد منفصلة بابعاد كبيرة حسب التصميم بعد
استبدال التربة ورصها ثم تنفيذ الاساسات على التربة الجديدة
وما هو عمق استبدال التربة مع قدرة التحمل المذكورة 1 متر؟

ملاحظة:
المالك عدد من المزارعين من ذوي الدخل المحدود جداااااااااا
ونريد المساعدة باقل تكلفة ممكنة
جزالكم الله كل خير


----------



## ملهم الحجي (21 فبراير 2009)

اشكركم جميعا لما قدمتوه لي من حلول
بالنسبة لقدرة تحمل التربة
فهي ضعيفة جدا
كانت 0.5 كغ\ سم2
فهل من الضروري تنفيذ حصيرة 
ام انه يكفي تنفيذ قواعد منفصلة بابعاد كبيرة حسب التصميم بعد
استبدال التربة ورصها ثم تنفيذ الاساسات على التربة الجديدة
وما هو عمق استبدال التربة مع قدرة التحمل المذكورة 1 متر؟

ملاحظة:
المالك عدد من المزارعين من ذوي الدخل المحدود جداااااااااا
ونريد المساعدة باقل تكلفة ممكنة
جزالكم الله كل خير


----------



## منجة (21 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبة لموضوع الفيلا .... لايمكن التأسيس بقواعد منفردة حتى ولو تم استبدال التربة حيث أن ارتفاع التربة الزراعية كما ذكر /8/ م وهو ارتفاع كبير وأي تغير يحدث لهذه التربة انكماش أو انتفاخ نتيجة تغير نسبة الرطوبة مثلا سيؤدي الى مشاكل كبيرة مثل هبوط تفاضلي كبير بين القواعد ربما يؤثر على سلامة البناء


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 فبراير 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> اشكركم جميعا لما قدمتوه لي من حلول
> بالنسبة لقدرة تحمل التربة
> فهي ضعيفة جدا
> كانت 0.5 كغ\ سم2
> ...


 السلام عليكم
في البداية بما انه يوجد لديك قوة تحمل للتربة bearing capacity مقدارها 0.5كغم /سم2 هذا معناه انه تم اجراء فحص للتربة ومن خبرتي في فحوصات التربه انه يحدد او ينصنح في نوعية الاساس المطلوب لذلك انصحك بالرجوع للتقرير.
اما بخصوص ان قوة تحمل التربة 0.5 cm2/kg وهي قليله فاذا اردت تصميم القواعد على اساس انها منفصلة= isolated footing ستجد ان القواعد كبيرة ويمكن ان تتداخل مع بعضها البعض وبالاضافة ان هناك مشكلة الهبوط ففي حالة القواعد المنفصلة تكون كبيرة لذلك ينصح بالحصيرة raft اللبشة.
اما تحسين التربة فيرفع قدرة التحمل للتربة الى اعلى من 1.5 الى 2 cm2/kg وكما ذكرت لك فبعد تحسين التربة يكون سماكة اللبشة = الحصيرة بحدود 30 سم وحديد التسليح ( قطر 12 و 10 ملم ) وقد ارسلت لك في المشاركة السابقة تصميم لبشة لها نفس الظروف التي ذكرتها.
اذا كان البناء شعبي ولتقليل التكاليف قدر المستطاع ( وبشرط ان يكون لطابقين فقط) يمكن تحسن التربة لعمل 50 سم( الحفر يكون بعمق 1 متر) وعمل اساسات شريطية محيطية STRIP FOUNDATION وكذلك الامر للاعمدة الداخلية حيث يتم ربطها مع المحيطية وبالاتجاهين مع عمل تعلية خرسانية ارتفاع 50-75 سم ( يكون المقطع بهذه الحالة شكل T مقلوب) وهذا يعطي صلابة اكبر للاساسات.
وافضل طريقة لفهم طبيعة تصميم وعمل الاساسات في المناطق الريفية هو الاطلاع على الواقع وكيف يتم التنفيذ في المنطقة فالخبرة في العمل مهم جدا وخصوصا من قبل مقاولين لهم خبرة في العمل في نفس المنطقة.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم جميعا وتحياتي الخاصة للمهندس رزق 
فعلا ما قلته بخصوص الاساسات الشريطية كانت فكرة المهندس الذي قام باجراء التجربة على التربة
ولم ينصحني باجراء الحصيرة raft 
لكن ما قلتة بانه يمكن تحسين التربة باستبدالها هو امر جديد بالنسبة لمنطقتنا
باي نوع من التربة تنصحونا به بعد الاستبدال
وجزاكم الله كل الخير واثابكم عليه الاجر


----------



## Abo Fares (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الشكر الجزيل للأستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوي، ولجميع الأساتذة المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

تم فك تثبيت الموضوع تحقيقاً للسياسة الجديدة المذكورة في الإعلان التالي:
*إعـــــــلان*: مهم لجميع الأعضاء، سياسة جديدة في القسم، تفضلوا بالدخول 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 فبراير 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم جميعا وتحياتي الخاصة للمهندس رزق
> فعلا ما قلته بخصوص الاساسات الشريطية كانت فكرة المهندس الذي قام باجراء التجربة على التربة
> ولم ينصحني باجراء الحصيرة raft
> ...


 السلام عليكم
يعتمد نوع التربة حسب المنطقة الميحة بك ولكن يسترط ان تكون نسبة المواد المارة من منخل 200 اقل من 10% ( وفي حالتك يمكن حتى 15%) وان يكون هناك تدرج لها يمكنك الرجوع للكود الذي المتبع في بلك والا يزيد قياس الحجارة Coarse aggregate عن 10 سم ويتم الدحل compaction على طبقات سماكة 20 سم (قبل الدحل) اذا كان المستخدم مدحلة صغيرة .
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (22 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر مهندس رزق
وبارك الله بعلمك وعملك
وجميع الاخوة


----------



## انوار المعرفه (22 فبراير 2009)

بسمه تعالى 
السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته
السلام على المهندس القدير رزق وبارك الله فيك يااخي على هذه العلوم التي تطرحها
وليكن الله في عونك
انا عضو جديد هذه مشاركتي الاولى فحبيت ان ابتدئها بالسلام والثناء


----------



## ملهم الحجي (23 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
لدي بعض الاستفسارت المطروحة كثيرا والتي وجدت اجوبة محيرة لها من قبل بعض المهندسين
ارجو من الاخوة افادتي باجوبة دقيقة حتى يزول الشك
- نسب مكونات الخلطة الاسمنتية مع الشرح بمثال مبسط
- مدة فك الشدة المعدنية او الخشبية للأسقف والكمرات
- مالفرق بين المقاومة الاسطوانية والمكعبية وما هي العوامل المستخدمة للتحويل
-مالفرق بين تسليح الميدة وتسليح الشداد( بالرسم ان امكن) ومتى نلجا لاستخدام الشدادات؟
- ما هي عوامل التراكب والتشريك وهل تختلف من بلد لاخر حسب لكود؟
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 فبراير 2009)

*هل يمكن الاستغناء عن فواصل التمدد Expansion Joint*

السلام عليكم
من المناقشات السابقة المفيدة والممتعة والتي كانت بخصوص فواصل التمدد ورد السؤال التالي :-
من المهندس عيدان السبعاوي​



> الى اخواني المهندسين ذوي الخبرة ارجو مساعدتي





> انا مشرف على مشروع بناية هيكلية طابق واحد المسافة بين الاعمدة 7*5متر طول البناية 45 م وعرض 17 م المخططات التصميمية لا تشير الى اي فاصل تمدد هل هذا امن ام هناك خطأ في التصميم ارجو المساعدة العاجلة​



وكان من خلال المناقشة هل يمكن الغاء فواصل التمدد Expansion Joint ومتى نحتاج الى الغائها وما هي الشروط اللازمة في هذه الحالة ؟
وقد ورد الاجابة التالية وحسب تسلسلها في الردود
م. حسان 2


> الأخ الكريم عيدان سبعاوي





> المسافة العظمى التي ينصح بعدم تجاوزها دون وجود فاصل تمدد تختلف حسب منطقة المشروع ودرجات الحرارة على مدار السنة والرطوبة وعوامل أخرى, ومع ذلك في بعض الحالات التي يرى فيها المصممون "المعماري والانشائي" ضرورة تفادي وجود فاصل تمدد في بناء ما تزيد أبعاده عن الأبعاد القصوى المنصوح بها فهذا من الممكن قبوله بعد أخذ أثر التبدلات الحرارية كأحد الحمولات المطبقة على العناصر الانشائية , وفي هذه الحالة من الممكن تجاوز الأبعاد الى حدود أحيانا تزيد كثيرا عن الرقم اللذي ذكرته وهو 45 م. علما أن لي تجارب كثيرة في منشآت تجاوزت هذا الرقم بنسب كبيرة وتقع في منطقة الخليج شديدة الحرارة وقد تمت دراستها وتنفيذها دون اي أية اشكالات وحصلت على موافقات جميع الجهات الاحترافية التي كانت تتولى التدقيق والاشراف.
> لعله من المفيد التنويه أنه في حال اعتماد منشآت بأبعاد كبيرة تفوق الأبعاد المنصوح بها بين فواصل التمدد يجب اعتماد آليات معينة في التنفيذ اضافة لما ذكرته سابقا عن الدراسة, ومن أهمها استعمال ما يسمى ب "pore strips" وهي شرائح تفصل جزئين من البلاطة مثلا بحيث يتم صب البلاطة على جانبي الشريحة في نفس الوقت ويؤجل صب الشريحة التي تصل بينهما "pore strip" لمدة "قد تصل لحوالي 50 يوما" للسماح للتفاعلات في بيتون البلاطتين على الجانبين "الانكماش و......" لأخذ معظم آثارهما قبل صب الشريحة الواصلة , وعادة يحدد المصمم أماكن وجود هذه الشرائح أو الحد الأقصى لطول جزء البلاطة على أي من جوانبها والمدة اللازم انقضاؤها قبل صبها ويترك للمنفذ اقتراح مكانها ضمن هذه الشروط وطبعا بعد أخذ موافقته.​



م. رزق حجاوي


> السلام عليكم





> بالاضافة للمعلومات القيمة التي افادنا بها المهندس حسان بخصوص فواصل التمددExpansion Joint :-
> 1 - حسب متطلبات الكود العربي فان المسافة القصوى بين فواصل التمدد كما يلي
> 45 متر في المناطق عالية الرطوبة.
> 40 متر في المناطق الرطبة.
> ...



م. حسان 2


> الأخوة الكرام





> وجدت من المناسب اضافة لما جاء في مشاركة الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي القيمة التنويه الى أنه في حال وجود البناء في منطقة زلزالية توجب دراسته على تأثيرات الزلازل, فمن الممكن استخدام فواصل تمدد على أن يتم الأخذ بالاعتبار عند تحديد عرضها الحركة الأفقية القصوى الناتجة عن الزلزال, لجانبي البناء وعلى كل المستويات مع عامل أمان كاف لتجنب التصادم , ومعالجة هذا الفاصل بالطرق الفنية المناسبة التي تحقق الغرض الانشائي منه وتتناسب مع المتطلبات المعمارية​



م. رزق حجاوي


> شكرا لك مهندس حسان وهذا ما كنت اقصده في حالة وجود المبنى الذي يحوي فاصل تمدد في منطقة زلزالية يعاد التصميم له على اساس انه فاصل زلزالي Earth quik Joint وهو يختلف كثيرا عن فاصل التمدد حيث في هذه الحالة يكون الفاصل مستمر في الاساسات للمبنى اما فاصل التمدد فيكون فوق مستوى الاساسات ويكون عرض الفاصل الزلزالي ( 1.5* مجموع الحركة الافقية لجزئي المبنى) لذلك يفضل (من وجهة نظري) الغاء فاصل التمدد في الابنية التي تكون في منطقة زلزالية نشطة.


م. سالدان


> إضافه كتذكير وليس بتعليق أو توضيح





> تبعا للكود المصرى بند (9-5-7 ) فواصل الإنكماش
> عند صب المسطحات الواسعه من البلاطات الخرسانيه غير المسلحه والتى تتطلب عمل فواصل أنكماش لتفادى التشققات مثل ارضيات المطارات والمصانع .... إلخ نقسم هذه المسطحات إلى شرائح طوليه كما ذكر مهندسنا م. حسان
> بحيث لا يتجاوز عرضها عن 30 مره سمك البلاطه وبحد أقصى 5 متر وطولها لايتجاوز 25 متر ويتم الصب كما ذكر المهندس حسان الشرائح الفرديه أو الشرائح الزوجيه ثم تبادليا يستكمل صب باقى الشرائح ..... ولكن بنفذ فاصل صب رأسى بين تلك الشرائح الطوليه وبعرض الفاصل 2 سم يملىء بالماستيك أو أى ماده اخرى مماثله مطابقه للموصفات طبقا لتعليمات المصمم
> * تقسم الشرائح الطوليه بفواصل أنكماش ثانويه على مسافات لا تزيد عن مره وربع عرض الشريحه ويكون الفاصل بعرض 2 سم وتملا أيضا بالماشتيك أو ماده مشابه ويتم عمل تللك الفواصل بمنشار ميكانيكى بعد زمن الشك النهائى وبما لا يتعدى 3 أيام من تاريخ الصب
> ...



م. حسان 2


> الأخ الكريم سالدان





> مع تقديري لما جاء في مشاركتك أعلاه لابد لي أن أنوه الى أن موضوع شريحة الصب "post strip" المذكورة في مشاركتي السابقة تتعلق بموضوع مختلف كليا عن موضوع البلاطات الخرسانية غير المسلحة للأرضيات وفواصل الانكماش المذكورة في مشاركتك,​



م. حسان 2


> الأخ الكريم سالدان





> فواصل الانكماش التي تحدثت عنها في مشاركتك أعلاه هي الفواصل التي تنفذ في الأرضيات وأحيانا في الجدران بشكل متكرر على مسافات تقارب ما ذكرت في مشاركتك "CONTRACTION JOINTS " والغاية منها التحكم بالتشققات المتوقع حدوثها نتيجة صب أطوال كبيرة نسبيا في وقت واحد بسبب التقلص والانفعالات الحرارية . وينصح بها حتى لو وجدت فواصل تمدد بمسافات ضمن الحدود المقبولة وتتواجد بين فواصل التمد
> أما شريحة الصب التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة "pore strip " فهي ينصح بها للبلاطات "SUSPENDED SLABS " التي تزيد المسافة فيها بين فواصل التمدد عن الحدود المنصوح بها في الكود أو بدون فاصل تمدد لطول كبير جدا للبلاطة , بحيث تقسم البلاطة الى جزئين أو أكثر "حسب طولها" تفصل بينهما شريحة الصب "PORE STRIP" بحيث يتم صب جزئي البلاطة وتأجيل صب الشريحة بينهما لمدة طويلة قد تزيد عن 50 يوما " حسب طول الأجزاء وطريقة الدراسة " للسماح للبلاطتين بالحركة الناتجة عن الانفعالات الحرارية بحرية ومن ثم تصب الشريحة المذكورة وتكون النتيجة النهائية بلاطة واحدة متصلة بشكل كامل وذات طول كبير جدا وقد تم التقليل من أثر الانفعالات الحرارية لهذا الطول الكبير
> 
> وكما تلاحظ أن موضوع استخدام " POR STRIP" كما ورد في مشاركتي في مجال استخدام بلاطات ذات أطوال كبيرة جدا دون فاصل تمدد يختلف كليا عن موضوع مشاركتك​




والى اللقاء مع مشاركات قادمة تهم الجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بكم وبعلمكم
نحن مهندسون جدد بحاجة لوقت طويل لكسب مثل هذه الخبرات
ادعولنا...........


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (23 فبراير 2009)

الزميل الكريم رزق حجاوي :
كما ذكرت انا اؤيد عدم وقف الحديد في الأرضيات بالسبب ضغط التربة و كذلك عدم وقف حديد الجدران عند فواصل التمدد و كما ذكرت جزاك الله خيرا فإن الإجهادات لا يمكن التغلب عليها في حال الإيقاف 
يوضع مادة water stop بين فواصل التمدد و التي هي فواصل إيقاف الخرسانة و تصب قاعدة الأرضية على المراحل و هذه الفواصل تكون حلقية و قطرية .
أما بالنسبة للجدران فنضع أيضاً waterstop شاقولي بين شكبتي التسليح و لا يتم إيقاف التسليح 
فقد نفذنا خزان دائري بقطر 55متر و ارتفاع 7 متر و كانت جدران الخزان من الأسفل بسمك 65سم و من الأعلى بسمك 
35 سم لذلك لي ملاحظة بسيطة بأن الأبعاد للخزان تسير نحو الامان الزائد قليلاً .
و بالنسبة للاختبار الخزان فيتم اختباره بملئه بشكل كامل لمعرفة أي تسرب يمكن ان ينتج و لمعرفة تحمل جدران الخزان لضغط المياه .
كما أضم صوتي للزملاء المطالبين بتسبيت هذه الفقرة من النقاش 
مشاكل عملية و حلول علمية 
والسلام عليكم 
م.عبد الحكيم 
ولك الش


----------



## استشاري البناء (24 فبراير 2009)

الاخ ملهم الحجي........ان المصمم الانشاءي عادة مايحدد نوع الخرسانة في مخططات التنفيذ بالاشارة الى مقاومة الخرسانة المطلوبة compression stress مثل 25mpa او بتحديد نسبة الخلط مثل 4:2:1 ........
و بشكل عام ومن واقع الخبرة العملية يمكن استعمال نسبة خلط 4:2:1 لمقاومة 15mpa ونسبة خلط 3:1.5:1 لمقاومة 20 mpa و نسبة خلط 2:1:1 لمقاومة مكعب الفحص 25 mpa او اكثر.....وهذا كلام عام عند استخدامنا للخلط الميكانيكي اما عند وجود خلاطات مركزية controlled mixing plant فلاشك ان العمل سيعتمد على عمل خلطات تجريبية بنسب خلط مختلفة و فحص مكعباتها بواقع 3 مكعبات للخلطة الواحدة و اختيار الامثل
واود ان اشير ان نسب الخلط مثل 4:2:1 هي نسب حجمية تعني حجم واحد من السمنت مع حجمان من الرمل مع 4 حجوم من الحصى و تفتقر هذة النسب للدقة لاسباب كثيرة منها عدم ذكر نسبة الماء المناسبة و النموذجية للخلطة water cement ratio 
اما بالنسبة لمكعبات الفحص و الاسطوانات فعند فحص خلطة بمكعب و اسطوانة فان الاسطوانة تعطينا بحدود 80% من مقاومة نفس النموذج المفحوص بالمكعب
وبشكل عام بخصوص المدة اللازمة لرفع القالب يمكن استعمال طريقة بسيطة و امينة الى حد ما وهي حسب المعادلة ادناة:
المدة اللازمة لفك قالب السقوف و beams بالايام=(طول الفضاء الاقصر(م)×2)+2
هذا في فصل الصيف وفي الشتاء تضاعف المدة
مثال/سقف بابعاد 6×5م المدة اللازمة لفك القالب =(5×2)+2=12 يوم وفي الشتاء 12×2=24 يوم


----------



## استشاري البناء (24 فبراير 2009)

اخوتي ارجو افادتي عن طريقة معالجة التشققات cracks الحاصلة في جدران الطابوق الحاملة نتيجة هبوط الاسس و كيفية فحصها و تحديد خطورتها وسببها هل انشاءي بسبب فشل الاسس مثلا ام نتيجة اختلاف معاملات التمدد الحراري


----------



## ملهم الحجي (24 فبراير 2009)

استشاري البناء قال:


> الاخ ملهم الحجي........ان المصمم الانشاءي عادة مايحدد نوع الخرسانة في مخططات التنفيذ بالاشارة الى مقاومة الخرسانة المطلوبة compression stress مثل 25mpa او بتحديد نسبة الخلط مثل 4:2:1 ........
> و بشكل عام ومن واقع الخبرة العملية يمكن استعمال نسبة خلط 4:2:1 لمقاومة 15mpa ونسبة خلط 3:1.5:1 لمقاومة 20 mpa و نسبة خلط 2:1:1 لمقاومة مكعب الفحص 25 mpa او اكثر.....وهذا كلام عام عند استخدامنا للخلط الميكانيكي اما عند وجود خلاطات مركزية controlled mixing plant فلاشك ان العمل سيعتمد على عمل خلطات تجريبية بنسب خلط مختلفة و فحص مكعباتها بواقع 3 مكعبات للخلطة الواحدة و اختيار الامثل
> واود ان اشير ان نسب الخلط مثل 4:2:1 هي نسب حجمية تعني حجم واحد من السمنت مع حجمان من الرمل مع 4 حجوم من الحصى و تفتقر هذة النسب للدقة لاسباب كثيرة منها عدم ذكر نسبة الماء المناسبة و النموذجية للخلطة water cement ratio
> اما بالنسبة لمكعبات الفحص و الاسطوانات فعند فحص خلطة بمكعب و اسطوانة فان الاسطوانة تعطينا بحدود 80% من مقاومة نفس النموذج المفحوص بالمكعب
> ...


 

اشكرك على ما تفضلت به
بارك الله بجهودك
وننتظر راي المهندس رزق
:56:


----------



## sunrise-y (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم حقيقي استفدت منكم كتير ----شكرا


----------



## إسلام علي (27 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته طلباً لمساعدة م رزق في هذه المشكلة البسيطة 
واجهتني مشكلة 
وهي عند حفر التربة لتأسيس بناء جديد على مساحة 120 م بشكل مستطيل ليتم عمل أساس له يتحمل 5 طوابق (أرضي و 4 علوي) تبين أن هناك مباني ملاصقة لأرض البناء من جهتين ومن الجهة الثالثة شارع عرض 4.5 م ومن الجهة الأخيرة أرض خالية
وعند السؤال عن حال هذه المباني المجاورة تبن أنها قديمة جداً وبدون أساس (سملات فقط أو حتى بدون سملات !!) وبدون أعمدة طبعاً و هي عبارة عن 3 أدوار !!
فما هي الطريقة الأقل تكلفة و الأفضل لحفر أرضية هذه القطعة بدون التأثير على هذه المباني المجاورة المتهالكة ؟
الأرض طينية ويعلوها طبقة سمك 0.75 م من التربة السيئة جداً أو الردم 
منسوب الحفر -2 م
منسوب المياه الجوفية -1.2 م
برجاء إقتراح حل مناسب
هل نعمل خوازيق سند جوانب التربة ؟؟؟ وكيف نعملها و ما تكلفتها ؟؟
هل نحفر عادي ولا نخاف ؟
هل نعمل سملات قبل الحفر بجوانب القطعة ؟؟
أجيبونا مأجورين*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته طلباً لمساعدة م رزق في هذه المشكلة البسيطة *
> *واجهتني مشكلة *
> *وهي عند حفر التربة لتأسيس بناء جديد على مساحة 120 م بشكل مستطيل ليتم عمل أساس له يتحمل 5 طوابق (أرضي و 4 علوي) تبين أن هناك مباني ملاصقة لأرض البناء من جهتين ومن الجهة الثالثة شارع عرض 4.5 م ومن الجهة الأخيرة أرض خالية*
> *وعند السؤال عن حال هذه المباني المجاورة تبن أنها قديمة جداً وبدون أساس (سملات فقط أو حتى بدون سملات !!) وبدون أعمدة طبعاً و هي عبارة عن 3 أدوار !!*
> ...


 السلام عليكم
كيف الحال اخ بشر انا مش ناسيك والله وانا قرأت موضوعك في المنتدى ولكن لضيق الوقت لم استطع الرد .
بخصوص طريقة الدعم باليلات المتداخلة scan pile وهناك شرح كامل لهذة المشكله في مشاركات سابقة هنا يمكنك الرجوع لها.
اما بخصوص البايل فهو مكلف وان شاء الليله او غدا اضع لك الطريقة الكاملة للدعم لان الوضع لديك بحاجة للدعم قبل ان تبدأ الحفر.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (28 فبراير 2009)

يا م/ رزق حجاوي ليس من يثني عليك فهو لم يمر على موضوعك أو أستفاد ولو يفد ولكن في بعض من هم بالموقع طلاب هندسة وليس عندهم الخبرة في موضوع كهذا فهم الان يجمعون أفكار حول الهندسة من كل الاماكن وفي نهاية المطاف سوف يأتي اليوم الذي يستفيدون من كلامك المميز هذا حتى ولو لم يتناقشوا معك الان
ومن قال الله أعلم فقد أفتى 
والمعذرة منك ومن سالدان لأنكم تقومون بأثراء الأراء بحسب خبرتكم 
وفي الاخير بالتوفيق لكم وشكراً

مهندس اليمن


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مارس 2009)

*طريقة الحفر بجانب بناء يحتاج الى تدعيم ؟ الجزء الاول*



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته طلباً لمساعدة م رزق في هذه المشكلة البسيطة
> واجهتني مشكلة
> وهي عند حفر التربة لتأسيس بناء جديد على مساحة 120 م بشكل مستطيل ليتم عمل أساس له يتحمل 5 طوابق (أرضي و 4 علوي) تبين أن هناك مباني ملاصقة لأرض البناء من جهتين ومن الجهة الثالثة شارع عرض 4.5 م ومن الجهة الأخيرة أرض خالية
> وعند السؤال عن حال هذه المباني المجاورة تبن أنها قديمة جداً وبدون أساس (سملات فقط أو حتى بدون سملات !!) وبدون أعمدة طبعاً و هي عبارة عن 3 أدوار !!
> ...


السلام عليكم​اشكر للمهندس بشر على هذه السؤال ، وتعتبر هذه الحالة من الحالات القليلة التي تواجهة في حياتة العملية وهي تشكل تحدي للعمل الهندسي في جميع نواحية .​لذلك لحل هذه المشكلة التنفيذية يحتاج الى اكثر من طرف للحل ( المهندس المصمم ، مهندس جيوتكنكال ، ومالك العقار القائم ) .ومشكلة الابنية القائمة والايلة للسقوط يشكل مشكلة عامة وليست مشكلة خاصة . لان بقاء مثل هذه الابنية يعرض الساكنين للخطر المحدق بهم في كل حين سواء بسبب العوامل الطبيعية ( الزلازل ، الرياح ، الامطار .....) او بسبب قدم الابنية ونهيارها لوحدها .​لذلك يجب على البلديات او الامانات او مسؤولي الحي او جهة تنظيمية تختص بالابنية بان تقوم بعمل مسح للابنية وتحديد الصالح للسكن والامن وتدعيم الابنية التي يمكن تدعيهما والاستنفادة منها وا زالتها مع تأمين البديل.​واعود الان لمشكلة التي عرضها المهندس بشر وباذن الله سأتوسع بالشرح قليلا نظرا لاهمية هذا الموضوع من جميع النواحي الهندسية ولقلة الخبرة لدى العديد المهندسين حتى اللذين لهم خبرة كبيرة في مجال الانشاءات المدنية ولا ادعي ان الحلول التي اطحرها هي الاوفضل ولكن هو اجهتاد شخصي من مواقع الخبرة والاطلاع على ما ينشر في هذا المجال .​وانتظر التعليق من كل مهندس لدية الخبرة العملية او الاطلاع او لدية تصور لحل هذه المشكلة ومناقشة ما اطرحه من افكار واساليب فلحل هذه المشكلة يحتاج الى جهد هندسي جماعي وليس فرديا.​واسارد في البداية على كل نقطة وردة في المشاركة فهي تحتاج للوقوف على كل كلمة وردت.​


> " وعند السؤال عن حال هذه المباني المجاورة تبن أنها قديمة جداً وبدون أساس (سملات فقط أو حتى بدون سملات !!) وبدون وبدون أعمدة طبعاً و هي عبارة عن 3 أدوار !! أعمدة طبعاً و هي عبارة عن 3 أدوار"​


وباختصار شديد لا بد من تدعيم البناء قبل البدء بالحفر بجانب البناء ويجب اختار المعدات والحفر بكل عناية بحيث لا يصدر عنها اية ارتجاجات وسيتم بينا ذلك بالتفصيل التالي.



> " الأرض طينية ويعلوها طبقة سمك 0.75 م من التربة السيئة جداً أو الردم
> منسوب الحفر -2 م
> منسوب المياه الجوفية -1.2 م"


قبل البدء باعمال نزح المياه Dewatering System =سحب المياه لابد من تدعيم المابني القائمة ومن ثم اجراء عملية نزح المياه والاكثر شوعيا لنزح المياه
- عمل ترنش Trench =قناة مفتوحة حول الارض وفي اخفض منطقة يتم عمل حفرة ومن باستخدام المضخات الغاطسة = الطلمبات Submersible Pump ومن ثم الي شبكة التصريف او من خلال التنكات ، وهذه الطريقة تصلح للحالة التي نحن بصدد مناقشتها ، كما هو موضح في الصورة المرفقة






- باستخدام الابار الابرية Well حيث يتم عمل شبكة من الابارة وفي داخل هذه الابار نركب مضخات غاطسة وتربط هذه المضخات بواسطة شبكة انانيب ومن ثم الى الشبكة العامة . وهذه الحالة تستخدم عندما يكونالفرق بين منسوب المياه الجوفية ومنسوب الحفر كبير ( وهذا غير وارد في حالتنا حيث ان الفرق لا يتعدى 1 م) كما في الصورة المرفقة.







> " برجاء إقتراح حل مناسب
> هل نعمل خوازيق سند جوانب التربة ؟؟؟ وكيف نعملها و ما تكلفتها ؟؟
> هل نحفر عادي ولا نخاف ؟
> هل نعمل سملات قبل الحفر بجوانب القطعة ؟؟
> أجيبونا مأجورين"


*بخصوص تنفيذ خوازيق = اوتاد **Piles ** حيث يتم تنفيذ الاوتاد بشكل متدخل **Secant Pile ** او استخدام الالواح المعدنية **Sheet Piles **هذا الحل غير وارد في هذه الحالة للاسباب التالية*
*- **التكلفة المرتفعة للحل .*
*- **صعوبة تنفيذ الاوتاد وا الشيت بايل لانها ستضر بالمبنى القائم بسبب الارتجاجات التي ستحدث.*
*وقد تعرضت لتدعيم الحفر وبناء قائم وطريقة تنفيذ ذلك في مشاركات سابقة ولم يرغب بالتفاصيل الرجوع لهذه المشكلة من باب " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " ( لفتح الموضوع الضغط الموضع باللون الاحمر). ويكون التنفيذ حسب الصور المرفقة.*












> ورد في مشاركة للمهندس بشر ان تصميم الاساسات المقترحة للمبنى الجديد هي عبارة قواعد منفصلة Isolated Footing


بخصوص تنفيذ الاساسات من هذا النوع القواعد المنفصلة Isolated Footing افضل ان يتم تصميم الاساسات والمدة الارضية Slab on grage ( الميدة) على مستوى واحد من الاسفل ولذلك لضمان العزل الجيد ومنع تسرب المياه بسبب ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث ترتفع المياه بالخاصة الشعرية من خلال التربة ونجد تأثير واضحا على الجدران على منسوب الارض الطبيعية وعلى البلاط والحل المقترح يكون كما في الصورة المرفقة






ولمزيد من المعلومات بهذا الخصوص يمكن الرجوع للمشاركة " طريقة تنفيذ الاساسات foundation في حالة وجود مياه جوفية".( يمكن فتح الملف بالضغط على اللون الاحمر).
*وللمشاركة بقية في الجزء الثاني*

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مارس 2009)

*طريقة الحفر بجانب بناء يحتاج الى تدعيم ؟ الجزء الثاني*

استكمل الرد على المشاركة للمشكلة التي طرحها المهندس بشر.​Why this failure happened?










نلاحظ ان عملية الحفر بجانب المباني القائمة تحت منسوب الاساسات للمبنى القائم يؤدي الى انهيار التربة اسفل الاساس والارضية مما يشكل خطر على سلامة المنشأ لذلك لا بد من دعم التربة تحت الاساس واذا كان الاساس ضعيفا فعندها يجب دعم الاساس والتربة معا لمنع الانهيار ويكون ذلك بعدة طرق 
Underpinning piers
• Sheeting and bracing
• Cofferdams
• On hard rock in lieu of underpinning
• Other means acceptable to the Commissioner​

The structural engineer and geotechnical engineer should be brought on board as early in the process as possible…even if on an advisory role.
The engineers can evaluate the site using their knowledge of the location to advise the owner even before purchasing a property, of the potential for problems.
Once it is established to continue….the selection of the consultants is completed and the design begins.​ 
Structural engineers' role:
Due Diligence
The engineer of record should make all efforts to evaluate the adjoining site conditions for the following:
· Adjacent foundation construction type and projections.
· Adjacent building construction type.
· Historical significance of adjoining properties​ 
Geotechnical engineers role:
Site investigation, borings and test pits
• Review existing information on area
• Perform site reconnaissance
• Perform adequate number of borings
• Perform test pits to determine/verify
Foundations for adjacent structures
• Make recommendations for foundations for new structure and protection of adjacent structures.
• Make recommendations for monitoring adjacent structures​ 
Why are borings important to the protection of adjacent structures?
Because they help identify:
• Soils supporting adjacent structures
• Soils susceptible to settlement from vibrations
• Existing ground water conditions
• “Running sand” conditions​ 
Why are test pits important to the protection of adjacent structures?
Because they help identify:
• Condition of foundations of adjacent structures
• Depth of foundations of adjacent structures​ 
How does soil conditions and/or groundwater impact the underpinning design?
• Weak and sensitive soils and a high ground water table can make pit underpinning difficult to execute safely.
• Underpinning may be necessary even if new foundation is above level of existing foundations if soils are susceptible to consolidation or vibration settlement.
• Dewatering may cause consolidation of soils and/or exposure of existing piling to deterioration.​ 
How can an excavation of overburden on our site, affect a neighboring site?


 
How can vibrations on our site, affect a neighboring site?​ 



Available underpinning methods:
• Pit underpinning
• Jack piles
• Bracket piles
• Micro piles
• Ground improvement
• Rigid excavation support walls​

Typical approach pit for pit underpinning





​Arching of wall over approach pit





Concreting and preloading of the underpinning pier​ 




​ 
Temporary support of concentrated load (column)





والتدعيم اسفل الاساس من جهة الحفر هذا ما نحتاجة للمشكلة التي طرحها م. بش حيث يتم تقسم العمل على مراحل وبالتناوب وليكن بطول بحدود 2 م حيث يتم عمل جدار استنادي L shape Retaing Wall بحث يكون منسوب اعلى القاعدة للجدار الاستنادي اسفل منسوب التأسيس ويتم تنفيذ اولا طول 2م ومن ثم ترك مسافة 2 متر وتنفيذ الجدار بطول 2 متر ولعدها نترك مسافة 2 متر وننفذ الجدار الاستنادي وبعدها نعود لاول مسافة تم تركها وهكذا حتى يتم دعم اسفل الجدار بجانب الحفر على ان يتم دعم مناطق العمدة لحين الصب اسفلها .
Staging is important
التنفيذ بالتناوب مهم جداااااااااا





Jack pile installation
التدعيم تحت الاعمدة باستخدام الجك 




​





​ 
Micro pile installation




​

Ground improvement Jet grout underpinning
الحقن اسفل الاساسات للمبنى القائم وهذا النظام يصلح عندما لا يكون هناك مياه جوفية وكذلك في التربة المتماسكة ام التربة الطينية فلا يصلح​





​
Rigid excavation support walls (slurry walls) can eliminate direct underpinning of structure




​ 
Support of rock face in lieu of underpinning




​ 

واستكمل المشاركة بالجزء الثالث والاخير​ 

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مارس 2009)

*طريقة الحفر بجانب بناء يحتاج الى تدعيم ؟ الجزء الثالث*

استكمل الجزء الثالث في الرد على المشكلة التي طرحها المهندس بشر بخصوص الحفر بجوار مبنى بدون اساسات؟؟.
During Design:
What is the structural engineers role?
What level of information should be shown on the structural engineers drawings?
“Means and Methods of Construction”
What is the Geotechnical engineers role?
What is the structural engineers role?
Due Diligence Provide an underpinning detail that is applicable to the specific project.
Make sure contractor understands the site and complications of underpinning 
Stay involved when construction starts.
Due Diligence
Understand the site conditions
Understand the adjoining buildings
Inform the contractor and his engineer of all issues uncovered prior to design
Educate the owner
Provide an adequate level of information on the design documents.
The engineer of record (EOR) should provide detailed information on his/her drawings that relates specifically to the site under consideration. 
Is this enough information???










 



 
SAFETY CONSIDERATIONS
(a) Investigate and plan each phase of the job and choose the most suitable plant.
(b) Provide for emergency access and egress at all times.
(c) Provide protection for the public and employees.
(d) Guard against face failures.
(e) Remember that high faces need proper shoring. No raker is stronger than its end support, so always ensure that its top is securely housed and it is foot blocked.
(f) Ensure that foot blocks cannot lose grip if the ground becomes wet. Keep drains clear.
(g) Guard against displacement of struts and rakers by accidental knocks from plant, gear, boulders or earth falls.
(h) Maintain all timbering and shoring materials in good order and condition.
(i) Look out for change in ground or water conditions.
(j) Ensure that protective helmets are worn at all times.
(k) Record the results of daily examinations.
Provide enough information to the contractor​ 




What is “Means and Methods of Construction”?
This is a term used by the AIA to describe construction procedures that are the responsibility of the contractor. 
That does not mean that the design professional should avoid the underpinning process.
What is the Geotechnical Engineers Role?
• Incorporate requirements of specific site so that contractors engineer can be better educated!
• Indicate how load should be transferred; how pits should be sheeted and or braced; the soil conditions (refer to the geotechnical report!)
• Specify the appropriate type of underpinning to the site conditions.
III. During Construction
What are the key breakdowns that often lead to failures?
Excavation begins on site without proper supervision or notification. Before long, undermining occurs or too much overburden is removed.​





​ 
Over excavation with disregard for adjoining properties




​ 
Complete excavation with inadequate underpinning and bracing in place​ 




​ 
What can be done to avoid these problems?
Contractors must be more aware of the ramifications of sending an excavator on site to do a general excavation.
Submit “mass excavation plan”
The contractor MUST hire his own engineer to design and detail the required underpinning.
The controlled inspector must be retained BEFORE construction starts and actively involved in the planning process.
Preconstruction surveys
A thorough preconstruction survey of all adjacent properties is imperative.
Cracks which were pre-existing will become the contractors and owners responsibility if they are not documented. Every tenant will claim damages that were pre-existing!! Access can be difficult but that should not mean we should not try. ​






An active and positive relationship with neighboring property owners can alleviate many of the inherent adversarial problems associated with underpinning.
Monitoring of site should be done using surveyors, crack monitors, vibration monitors.
The design team should be consulted for knowledge about the site. A working relationship is beneficial.
Proper and complete shop drawings and calculations should be submitted for review prior to any work commencing.
How can the project’s structural engineer play a role during construction?
• Review the contractor’s engineers submission for how it applies to the specific site and site conditions.
• Make sure the contractor has the proper experience in underpinning buildings of similar construction and site conditions.
• Remain an active participant. Encourage a dialogue with neighbors.
Take advantage of the early Due Diligence!
How can the project’s geotechnical engineer play a role during construction?
Have the Geotechnical engineer review the contractor’s underpinning design and construction sequence and then verify that the design is being followed in the field
• Consult the Geotechnical engineer during the course of construction, especially if conditions found in the field do not conform to those expected
• Have the Geotechnical engineer review monitoring data
What steps can be included in the design of the underpinning to improve the results?




​​​​Sheeting and Bracing
All pits, unless otherwise dictated by geotechnical engineer, should be sheeted excavations.
Deep pits must be laterally braced and reinforced as required.
Corner excavations should return under the adjacent building on a slope and be sheeted.
Monitoring
Vibration monitors should be used where historic structures are present (required by code).
Surveyor should be retained to monitor settlement. Settlement predictions can be made by geotechnical engineer. This can help prevent problems getting out of control.
Crack monitors can be installed to measure all existing cracks.
Communication is key!!
Involve the inspector early on in the projects construction to insure that they are on board with what is proposed and are aware of sequencing, start dates, and all details of underpinning.
Inform them of site conditions.
Provide the geotechnical report for reference
Make sure the design team knows that construction has commenced
What can a homeowner who wants to underpin his neighbors' house do if he cannot afford experts and all of the recommendations we make?
Assuming that cost prohibits this extensive evaluation, a series of standards for certain site types could be developed.
If underpinning is necessary, an engineer and/or suitable contractor must be retained.
Underpinning contractors could be licensed, further protecting the public.
Inspectors for the DOB could be educated on what to look for.
Can he afford “not” do this??





Our broad geotechnical experience enables us to perform shoring in a very tight access and low headroom in virtually any subsurface condition. Anchor load testing and documentation are provided through every phase.​






SDI is constantly applying new and advanced techniques to shoring system installation. Through efficient excavation and project schedule administration, SDI consistently out delivers the competition. ​ 




​ 




​ 
Earth retention systems we design and install include: ​ 






Sheet Piling
H piles​
Pipe piles​
Wood Lagging ​
ولمزيد من المعلومات بخصوص Sheet Pile يمكن الرجوع للموقع التالي​






http://javiersconstruction.biz/PhotoAlbums/album_1199991475/​ 

لقد تم تنزيل الاجزاء الثلاثة من الموضوع ليسهل الرجوع اليه


مع تحياتي للجميع​ 

هذه الموضوع هدية منى لكل اعضاء المنتدى واخص ايضا
الاخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى بمناسبة مرور عام على تسجيلي بالمنتدى 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​ 
"رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين جميعا"


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (2 مارس 2009)

الزملاء الاكارم :
تحية طيبة لكم جميعاً هناك مشكلة حصلت أثناء تنفيذ خزان ماء دائري و بسعة 35000 متر مكعب 
حيث تم ملأ الخزان بشكل كامل لاختباره و أثناء الاختبارات حدث تسربات مياه 
ما هو الحل ؟
هناك مشروع آخر تم تنفيذ خزان آخر ضمن مشروع محطة تنقية و لكن أثناء تجربة الخزان و تحمليه بشكل كامل 
و تم تنفيذ فواصل تمدد قطري بكل الاتجاهين للأرضية مع عدم إيقاف الحديد 
و فواصل شاقولية للجدارن مع عدم إيقاف الحديد 
لذلك أختلف مع المهندس رزق مع احترامي له وتقديري . فإنه يجب تحميل الخزان بشكل كامل 
للتأكد من كفائته الإنشائية أيضاً 
ولكم الشكر 
م.عبد الحكيم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مارس 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الزملاء الاكارم :
> تحية طيبة لكم جميعاً هناك مشكلة حصلت أثناء تنفيذ خزان ماء دائري و بسعة 35000 متر مكعب
> حيث تم ملأ الخزان بشكل كامل لاختباره و أثناء الاختبارات حدث تسربات مياه
> ما هو الحل ؟
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك بخصوص التسرب بالخزان يعتمد على مكان التسرب فاذا كان من الجوانب فيمكن استخدام مادة Water Plug حيث تعمل على منع تسرب المياه فورا حيث يمكن بعدها عند اعمال الصيانة او انتهاء الاختبار للخزان العودة والمعالجة من داخل الخزان.
اما اذا كان من القاعدة فيجب تفريغ الخزان ومعالجة من الداخل.


> لذلك أختلف مع المهندس رزق مع احترامي له وتقديري . فإنه يجب تحميل الخزان بشكل كامل
> للتأكد من كفائته الإنشائية أيضاً


وانا اتفق معك انه يجب ان يتم تعبئة الخزان بالكامل ولكن الذي اوضحتة الا يتم التعبئة مرة واحدة وانما على مراحل ولنقل على منسوب ( 0.5 م ثم 1 م ثم 1.5 م ........ الى ان يتم تعبئة الخزان بالكامل)
اما لماذا التعبئة على مراحل للتاكد من انه لم يحدث تسرب للمياه في المنطقة التي تم فحصها فبدلا من تعبئة خزان 6 متر ( نفرض انا ارتفاعة الكامل ) ونكتشف بالفحص انه على منسوب 0.3 م هناك تسرب ففي هذه الحالة سنتحتاج الى تفريغ الخزان بالكامل من اجل الاصلاح بينما لو كنا ملأنا حتى منسوب 0.5 م فمن السهل تفريغ الخزان .
هذه وجهة نظري بالنسبة لفحص الخزانات اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة قد وضحت لك.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (3 مارس 2009)

مهندس رزق جزاك الله كل خير
بخصوصتدعيم التربة وغيرها
برك الله بعلمك


----------



## إسلام علي (3 مارس 2009)

و الله م رزق أنا عاجز عن الشكر
وأنا أقترح على الإدارة عمل خاصية التقييم الخاص بالأساتذة لأن تقييم واحد وعادي لن يوفي شكرنا لحضرتك
ولي عودة للتدقيق في المشاركة الثانية والثالثة وغيرهما 
إن شاء الله
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مارس 2009)

bishr قال:


> و الله م رزق أنا عاجز عن الشكر
> وأنا أقترح على الإدارة عمل خاصية التقييم الخاص بالأساتذة لأن تقييم واحد وعادي لن يوفي شكرنا لحضرتك
> ولي عودة للتدقيق في المشاركة الثانية والثالثة وغيرهما
> إن شاء الله
> وجزاك الله كل خير


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه الكلمات واعرف انني تأخرت بالرد عليك ولكن هذا البموضوع اخذ الوقت الكثير لاقدمة في هذا المنتدى كهدية لمرور عام على انتسابي للمنتدى.
وبصراحة اقولها انني والحمدلله افتخر بانني عضو في هذا المنتدى ولا أسأل سوى العلي القدير ان يتقبل مني هذا العمل لوجه الله تعالى الكريم .
اما التقييم فهو الدعاء وهذا افضل شيء من وجهة نظري
مع تحياتي لك ولجميع الاعضاء
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي
" رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين جميعا "​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــيرا


----------



## استشاري البناء (3 مارس 2009)

استشاري البناء قال:


> اخوتي ارجو افادتي عن طريقة معالجة التشققات cracks الحاصلة في جدران الطابوق الحاملة نتيجة هبوط الاسس و كيفية فحصها و تحديد خطورتها وسببها هل انشاءي بسبب فشل الاسس مثلا ام نتيجة اختلاف معاملات التمدد الحراري


 
اخوتي ان ماطرحتة من سؤال يستحق الوقوف قليلا من حضراتكم كما اضن..........انا في الانتظار


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مارس 2009)

استشاري البناء قال:


> اخوتي ان ماطرحتة من سؤال يستحق الوقوف قليلا من حضراتكم كما اضن..........انا في الانتظار


السلام عليكم
بخصوص المشكلة التي طرحتها تحتاج الى المزيد من التوضيح وافضل طريقة هي التصور لواجهات المبنى والتشققات واذا كان هناك مخطط انشائي وعمر البناء والظروف المحيطة من حيث نوعية التربة واذا كان هناك مياه جوفية او تسرب من الخدمات المدفونة.
فحل مشكلة خاصة يحتاج الي توضيح اكثر من المشاكل العامه.​


----------



## استشاري البناء (4 مارس 2009)

الاستاذ رزق..........البناية طابوقية(جدران طابوق حاملة) طابق واحد اعتيادية........الشقوق ضهرت بعد 1 سنة من الانشاء بشكل cracks على الجدران بزاوية 45 درجة نافذة من جهتي الجدار و بعرض 1.5 ملم تقريبا و في حالة ازدياد بطيء طولا و عرضا نتيجة diffrential settlement كما ارجح.........المطلوب كيف لي ان اخفي هذا التشوه وضمان عدم عودتة


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوا التأكد من ذلك


----------



## معين2006 (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الافاده من الزملاء الاعزاء حول مشكله قام فيها احد الملاك باستحداث باب في بدروم مدرسة و لكي يحصل على الارتفاع اللازم قام بتكسير الجسر و قص الحديد السفلي بالكامل 3 اسياخ / فما الحل في هذه الحالة ومدى الخطورة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 مارس 2009)

معين2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الافاده من الزملاء الاعزاء حول مشكله قام فيها احد الملاك باستحداث باب في بدروم مدرسة و لكي يحصل على الارتفاع اللازم قام بتكسير الجسر و قص الحديد السفلي بالكامل 3 اسياخ / فما الحل في هذه الحالة ومدى الخطورة


 السلام عليكم
السؤال يحتاج الى توضيح منك
1- رسم سكتش يبن مسقط للبلاطة يحدد فيها نوعها والاربعاد ( للغرفة التي تم فتح الباب فيها)
2- تعيين مكان الباب
3- نوع الجدرار الذي تم فتح الباب فيه
4- صورة للباب للتاكد من عدم تاثر الجسر وهل يتم ارتفاع طوابق فوق هذا الجسر.​بانتظار المعلومات المطلوبة


----------



## منجة (6 مارس 2009)

بالنسبة لمشكلة باب بدروم المدرسة اقترح تنفيذ جدار حامل تحت الجزء المتبقي من الجسر على جانببي الباب المنفذ في حال كان عرض الباب لا يتجاوز ال/1/م


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (6 مارس 2009)

*مشكور جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبةوبعد
استفسار حول قدرة تحمل المرابيع 10*10
واجهاد القص لها
ارجوكم افيدوني بذلك
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (19 مارس 2009)

*تشققات*

ظهرت تشققات أفقية حول النوافذفي الطابق الأول فوق الظفر(cantleaver) وقد تم صب بلاطة الأرضي منذ خمس شهور
أرجو التعليق
هذه الصور


----------



## استشاري البناء (19 مارس 2009)

الاخ ملهم نرجو توضيح معنى المرابيع


----------



## منجة (19 مارس 2009)

لم أستطيع تخمين ماذا تقصيد بالمرابيع.
بالنسبة للتشققات يخشى ان تكون بسبب تشكل سهم كبير للجائز اسفل جدار النافذة خاصة وأنه حامل للظفر


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mostafa elkadi (25 مارس 2009)

ممكن اسأل عن طرق تنفيذ خزانات المياه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أبريل 2009)

*طريقة تنفيذ اساسات تحت منسوب المياه في تربة طينية ؟*

السلام عليكم
اعود اليكم في موضوع جديد من حيث نوعية المشلكة وطريقة حلها وهي مشلكة واقعية تم حلها من قبل مهندسين مصريين ومن خلال اطلاعي على طريقة حل المشلكة لا استطيع ال ان ا اقف لهم احتراما وتقديرا على العبقرية الهندسية بالحل ( هذا من وجهة نظري الهندسية).
وسنتعرف كيف كانت الادارة الهندسية للمخاطر في حل مشكلة تنفيذ اساسات وحفريات عميقة." 
يرغب في انشاء مبنى كراجات متعدد الطوابق 4 طوابق تحت منسوب الارض ( وبالتالي نحتاج الى عمق حفريات 13.60 م ) قرب ميدان التحرير لمواقف السيارات وقطعة الارض المراد انشاء المبنى عليها محاطة بمحطة السادات للميترو التي تبعد عن طرف الحفرية من 6-30 متر وجامع عمر مكرم والذي له مؤذنه بارتفاع 50 متر وتبعد عن حافة الحفرية للمشروع 6 م. وعلاقة المشروع بالابنية والخدمات المحيطة حسب الشكل المرفق ( اتمنى اذا امكن ان يتم تنزيل صورة المبنى من ( الجوجل goegle)




موقع المشروع في ميدان التحرير​ 




علاقة المشروع مع الابنية والخدمات المحيطة​ 
- منسوب الشارع ( الطابق الارضي)0 21.2 م
- منسوب الحفريات للرافت=الحصيرة raft foundation 9.60m
-منسوب المياه الجوفية Ground Water Table هو 17.70م
- مواصفت التربة
* طبقة ردم Fill layer سماكة 4.50 الى 6.0 م.
* طبقة رملية كثيفة الى عالية الكثافة Dense to very dense sand layer which extended to the end of the boreholes الى عمق 48 متر. ويتخلل هذه الطبقة طبقة قاسية من clay سماكتها من من 3-6 متر على عمق من 30 - 45 متر 
نوع الاساسات حسب التصميم هي حصيرة Raft Foundation
والان كيف يمكن تنفيذ هذا المبنى دون الاضرار بالمباني والخدامات المجاورة للمشروع ؟
بانتظار المشاركات التي تثري الموضوع .​


----------



## طالب هن مد (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا طالب في بداية المشوار ولي tp في rdm بخصوص يونغ فهل يمكن افادتي افادكم الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أبريل 2009)

طالب هن مد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا طالب في بداية المشوار ولي tp في rdm بخصوص يونغ فهل يمكن افادتي افادكم الله


السلام عليكم
لقد قرأت طلبك اكثر من مرة ولكن للاسف لم افهم ما هو المطلوب
توضيح السؤال بشكل اكثر.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أبريل 2009)

*طريقة تنفيذ اساسات تحت منسوب المياه في تربة طينية ؟*

السلام عليكم
استكمل الموضوع 
يرغب في انشاء مبنى كراجات متعدد الطوابق 4 طوابق تحت منسوب الارض ( وبالتالي نحتاج الى عمق حفريات 13.60 م ) قرب ميدان التحرير لمواقف السيارات وقطعة الارض المراد انشاء المبنى عليها محاطة بمحطة السادات للميترو التي تبعد عن طرف الحفرية من 6-30 متر وجامع عمر مكرم والذي له مؤذنه بارتفاع 50 متر وتبعد عن حافة الحفرية للمشروع 6 م. وعلاقة المشروع بالابنية والخدمات المحيطة حسب الشكل المرفق ( اتمنى اذا امكن ان يتم تنزيل صورة المبنى من ( الجوجل goegle).
وقد يقترح احد ويقول قائل هيا بسيطة نعمل عمل نزح للمياه الجوفية Dewatering حتى نصل الى منسوب التأسيس ومن ثم نبدأ بعملية الحفر حتى المنسوب ؟.​ ولكن مثل هذا الاقتراح يواجه برد ان ذلك غير ممكن من ناحيتين

نتيجة نزح المياه الجوفية سيؤدي الى انهيار التربة بسبب ان الحفر سيكون عموديا بسبب طبيعة المشروع حيث يوجد خدمات مجاورة وكذلك لا يمكن الحفر خارج ارض المشروع والمطلوب انشاء البناء على كامل مساحة الارض للمشروع.​
عملية نزل المياه ستؤدي الى تغير المحتوى المائي تحت اساسات المباني والخدمات المجاورة للمشروع وهذا واضح من الموقطع ( في المشاركة السابقة ) حيث يلاحظ ان منسوب التأسيس المطلوب 9.60 متر وهي تحت منسوب اساسات المباني المجاورة وبالتالي سيؤدي ذلك الى هبوط المباني والخدمات المجاورة.​
لذا نلاحظ ان التفكير بهذه الطريقية يؤدي الى مشاكل هندسية تؤثر على الابنية والخدمات المجاورة.​
نتأتي لتعديل فكرة الحل وهي قبل ان نبدأ عملية الحفر يمكن ان نعم جدار حاجز على كامل محيط الارض وذلك باحدى الطريقتين

عمل اوتاد متداخلة Secant Pile​
عمل جدار حاجز Diaphramg wall​





الاوتاد المتداخلة Secant Piles​ 




جدار حاجز Diaphramg Wall​ 
ولكن هل عمل الجدار الحاجز سيحل المشلكة ؟
الجواب لأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ
والسبب نعم انه بالجدار الحاجز قد قمنا بحل مشكلة انهيار التربة اثناء عملية الحفر ولكن مشكلة تاثر المباني والخدمات المجاورة للمشروع بنزح المياه الجوفية Deawatering لم تحل بالجدار الحاجز حيث ان انخفاض المياه الجوفية تحت الاساسات ستؤدي حتما الى هبوط المباني والخدمات المجاورة .


 
والان كيف يمكن حل مشكلة تنفيذ هذا المشروع ؟.
كان التفكير لحل هذه المشكلة هو العمل على دراسة جميع الظروف المحيطة بالمشروع وطرق التنفيذ ومدى تأثيرها على بعضها البعض ومدى مخاطرها لذلك تم اللجوء لما يسمى 
الادارة الهندسية للمخاطر في حل مشكلة تنفيذ اساسات وحفريات عميقة."​ 
وان شاء الله غدا استكمل المشاركة وشرحة مفهوم الادارة الهندسية للمخاطر.​


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (4 أبريل 2009)

نحن بأنتظار الغد لنعرف ونستفيد منك استاذنا الفاضل

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء..............................................امين


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أبريل 2009)

*طريقة تنفيذ اساسات تحت منسوب المياه في تربة طينية ؟( رقم 3)*

سلام عليكم
اعود واستكمل موضوع البحث "يرغب في انشاء مبنى كراجات متعدد الطوابق 4 طوابق تحت منسوب الارض ( وبالتالي نحتاج الى عمق حفريات 13.60 م ) قرب ميدان التحرير لمواقف السيارات وقطعة الارض المراد انشاء المبنى عليها محاطة بمحطة السادات للميترو التي تبعد عن طرف الحفرية من 6-30 متر وجامع عمر مكرم والذي له مؤذنه بارتفاع 50 متر وتبعد عن حافة الحفرية للمشروع 6 م. وعلاقة المشروع بالابنية والخدمات المحيطة حسب الشكل المرفق ( اتمنى اذا امكن ان يتم تنزيل صورة المبنى من ( الجوجل goegle)."
الادارة الهندسية للمخاطر في حل مشكلة تنفيذ اساسات وحفريات عميقة." ​ قبل الدخول في توضيح هذا المفهوم اعطي مراجعة سريعة ومختصرة عن تنفيذ الحفريات العميقة المدعمة فهي بشكل عام وكما هو معلوم تشكل خطورة في التنفيذ وخصوصا عندما يكون هذا الحفر تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية .
وللوصول للامان في التصميم والتنفيذ للحفريات العميقة يجب اتباع خطة بحث Project Boundaries & Subsurface Conditionويجب دراستها على مستويات مختلفة للخطورة Different Risk Resources وتحديد مصادر الخطر وهو ما يسمى مخطط ادارة المخاطر Risk Management Plan .​ 

وبتطبيق مخطط ادارة المخاطر على المشروع قيد الدراسة نحدد اولا المخاطر المحتملمة :-

التشوهات الجانبية للتربة Lateral Deformation of Soil​
الهبوطات الارضية Ground Settlement​
تأثير المنشات المجاورة Effect Nearby Structures​
التحكم بمستوى المياه الجوفية Groundwater Control​
سدادة التوازن Plug Stability​
التكاملية Integrity​
وبناء على ماسبق تم تحديد مراحل الدراسة ​

الحفر العميق Deep Excavation​
التدعيم Bracing​
الحواجز Retaining​
ادارة المخاطر Risk Management​
احتمالية الحدوث Contingency​
المراقبة Mentoring​

وبما ان المشروع قيد الدراسة يحتاج الى حفريات عميقة وهو مجاور لابنية قائمة وخدمات تحتية فقد تم تحديد خطة العمل لبرنامج ادارة المخاطر Risk Management Programعلى ثلاث مراحل:-​
تحديد مصادر(اسباب ) الخطر وتماثلها Risk Sources & Identification​
تحليل المخاطر والتحكم بها Risk Analysis & Control​
تفعيل مخططات احتمالية Contingency Plans of Action​
المرحلة الاولى تحديد مصادر الخطر وتماثلها Risk Sources & Identification


وكما هو معلوم فان التصميم والتنفيذ للحواجز Retaining System يكون الهدف منها السيطره على الحركة الجانبية والعمودية Lateral & Vertical Movements للارض المحيطة وثبات الاساس للتربة اذا كانت الحفريات تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية .
وتظهر هنا الكثير من المخاطر نتيجة لذلك مثل تدعيم الحفريات ، التحركات الارضية Ground Movements ، التحكم بمستوى المياه الجوفية ، ضعف الجودة في التنفيذ دائما ما تؤدي الى المزيد من المخاطر في الحفريات العميقة المدعمه.
وخطورة الحفريات العميقة لها علاقات كثيرة منها ​


طبيعة التربة Nature of Subsurface soil condition
تغير منسوب المياه الجوفية Variation in Groundwater Level​
عمق وعرض الحفريات Depth & width of Excavation​
ثبات ارضية الحفريات Stability of the Bottom of Excavation​
صلابة نظام التدعيم Stiffness of the Support System​
قساوة الجدار Rigidity of Wall​
تقنيات التنفيذ Construction Technique ​
التحكم بالجودة اثناء التنفيذ Quality Control adopted during Construction​
وهي حسب المخطط المرفق






​


وهناك حالات اخرى للهبوطات ومدى الثبات الحفريات بالقياس على التربة الطينية Clayey Soils حسب الشكل المرفق




​


وقد تحدث تحرك في الارضية نتيجة التحكم بالمياة الجوفية ( نزح المياه Dewatering ) فجريان المياه حول الحفريات ممكن ان يتبعة حركة في التربة حسب الشكل المرفق




​
ونتجية لحركة المياه كما هو واضح في المخطط السابق ينتج عنه :-


الجريان عبر الجدار من خلال الوصلات او التشققات او اوتاد الجدار Flows in the walls (e,g. Cracks, Joints Between pile Wall …etc)
الجريان على طول الوجه الفاصل بين الجدار واللتربة Flow along Wall-Soil interface
الجريان اسفل الجدار ( اختراق عمق الجدار ) Flow Beneath Wall ( e.g. Insufficient penetration depth of the wall)
الجريان بسبب عملية النزح Flow due to Dewatering​

وان شاء الله غدا استكمل معكم المرحلة الثانية وهي تحليل المخاطر والتحكم بها Risk Analysis & Control​


----------



## حاتم الألفى (5 أبريل 2009)

ارجو من الزملاء مساعدة فى طريقة لحساب أبعاد كراسى لحديد اللبشة - وماهى المسافات بينها وهل يتم احتسابها فى حصر الحديد ؟ مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## استشاري البناء (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للاستاذ رزق................ياسيدي نحن بانتظار جرعات المعلومات...........وفقك اللة


----------



## هادي المهندس (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي الاستاذ رزق بصراحه موضوع جميل جدا موضوع دراسه المخاطر للحفريات العميقه واني من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع ومتابع معك وننتظر التكمله منك ,, وبارك الله بك .

مع تحياتي


----------



## abdallah nasr (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى انا عندى مشكلة واجهتنى كتييير فى صب الاعمدة رغم انى عملت جميع الاحتياطات لتلافى ذلك وهى ظهور تعشيش اسف العمود فى الاركان هو مش كبير بس انا بحاول اوصل لااكبر جودة فى الشغل ارتفاع الاعمدة عندى مش اقل من 4 متر ويتم الصب على مرتين باستخدام مضخة الخرسانة اللى عندو حل لتلافى التعشيش ياريت يخبرنى بية انا بستخدم مونة نيتو بوند قبل الصب مباشرة


----------



## أسامة الداية (6 أبريل 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البدارية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر كل من ساهم في هذه المشاركة وكذلك المتابعين لهذا الباب من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية وقد كانت هذه المشاركة تبحث في موضوع تحديد الاحمال على الاسطح والمخططات اللازمة لها وحقيقة من السهولة التي عليها تبدو فيها المشاركة الان عدد المشاركات كان = 4 وعدد المشاهدين بحدود 370 ؟؟؟.
> والان اعود لموضوع المشاركة
> هناك مبنى مؤلف من ستة طوابق وكل طابق يحتوي على اربعة شقق والمطلوب ما يلي :-
> ...


السلام عليكم
إن كانت هذه المشاركة متأخرة جداً إلا أن الموضوع الذي طرحه الباشمهندس الأستاذ رزق هام جدا حيث أن معظم السادة المصممين لايأخذون بعين الاعتبار وزن خزانات الماء وأماكن توضعها واحتمال تجمعها على الأسطح حتى أنك تجد أن السطح الأخير يتم فيه تخفيضاً للحمولات الميتة واهمال في تنفيذه , وأضيف هنا حالة تركيب خزانات للمازوت على الأسطحة أيضا في كثير من الأحيان ( مخالفا لنظام البناء في سوريا )


----------



## إسلام علي (6 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله جهد فريد و نافع جداً مهندس رزق
متابع بشغق باقي تفاصيل الموضوع
ولتعذرني لإنشغالي الأيام اللي فاتت عن متابعة الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2009)

abdallah nasr قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى انا عندى مشكلة واجهتنى كتييير فى صب الاعمدة رغم انى عملت جميع الاحتياطات لتلافى ذلك وهى ظهور تعشيش اسف العمود فى الاركان هو مش كبير بس انا بحاول اوصل لااكبر جودة فى الشغل ارتفاع الاعمدة عندى مش اقل من 4 متر ويتم الصب على مرتين باستخدام مضخة الخرسانة اللى عندو حل لتلافى التعشيش ياريت يخبرنى بية انا بستخدم مونة نيتو بوند قبل الصب مباشرة


السلام عليكم
لقد تم طرح هذه المشكلة في وقت سابق وقد تم الرد عليها بالشرح الكامل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-24.html​


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (7 أبريل 2009)

استاذنا المهندس رزق لهو شرف لنا ان نتابع ما تقوم به من عمل نحسبه لوجة الله
واقترح على سيادتكم امر لماذا لاتقوم سيادتكم بعمل كتاب او نوطى تسمى بأسمك
(خبراتى فى حل المشاكل الهندسية)تأليف م/رزق عبد اللطيف حجاوى


----------



## abdallah nasr (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا مهندس رزق*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد تم طرح هذه المشكلة في وقت سابق وقد تم الرد عليها بالشرح الكامل
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-24.html​


 مشكور مهندس رزق على هذا المجهود وانا احب اقول حااجة للمنتدى المنتدى دة معايا من وانا طالب بس صدقنى بالمنتدى الخبرات بتزيد لدرجة الحمد الله من بعض المواضيع فيه بدات عملة تطوير النفس زى مجال الادراة الى الحمد لله وانا خبرتى 3 سنوات حاليا الا انى تمت الموافقة على كمهندس مقيم (استشارى ) فى احد المشاريع ففعلا التعاون شئ جميل ياريت يكون فى كل المجالات ( واحنا مش هانبقى محتاجين اى حاجة من حد )


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أبريل 2009)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> استاذنا المهندس رزق لهو شرف لنا ان نتابع ما تقوم به من عمل نحسبه لوجة الله
> واقترح على سيادتكم امر لماذا لاتقوم سيادتكم بعمل كتاب او نوطى تسمى بأسمك
> (خبراتى فى حل المشاكل الهندسية)تأليف م/رزق عبد اللطيف حجاوى


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم ثقتكم بالمنتدى وعلى كلماتكم القيمية وتقديركم كل ما اقدمته او اقدمة هو قليل جدا مما استفدته من هذا المنتدى وكما ذكرت سابقا وفي اكثر من مرة اعتبر هذا المنتدى جامعة نفتوحة لكل المهندسين وما انا الا طالب مجد فيه واسأل الله العلي القدير ان يتقبل هذا العمل منا جميعا ويجعله في ميزان حسناتنا جميع وان يغفر لنا ولوالدينا ولمن كان لهم الفضل علينا .
اما بخصوص اقتراحك فأتمنى ممن لديه الوقت ان يقوم بتنقيح هذه المشاركات وتبويبها حتى يسهل الرجوع اليها (لانني في الحقيقة اعاني عتدما ارغب في الرد على مشاركة تم بحثها سابقا حتى لا يتكرر الكلام ) اما المواضيع المطروحة في هذا الباب فهي مشاركاتكم وليست جميعها من حلولي ولكنها من خلال اطلاعي على الكتب والمجلات الهندسية والمواقع الهندسية ولكن اضيف عليها او اشرحها بما مر على من تجارب.


----------



## صقر سوريا (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2009)

*طريقة تنفيذ اساسات تحت منسوب المياه في تربة طينية ؟( رقم 4)*

السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكر جميع المهندسين المتابعين لهذا الموضوع فهذا واضح من خلال عدد المشاهدات واخص بالشكر للمهندسين على كلماتهم وتقديرهم وحسن المتابعة.
استكمل معكم الموضوع في جزئه الرابع وقد وصلنا الى المرحلة الثانية من خطة العمل لبرنامج ادارة المخاطر Risk Management Program 
المرحلة الثانية وهي تحليل المخاطر والتحكم بها Risk Analysis & Control

بعد تحديد مصادر انواع المخاطر ، نبدأ بتحليل هذه الاخطاء

تخمين( تقدير) احتمالية حدوث الاحداث غير المرغوب بها ​
Estimating the probability of occurrence of the undesirable event;​
تخمين أهمية العواقب ( النتائجEstimating the magnitude of consequences;​
التعرف على الخيارات الملائمة بما فيها الاخطارIdentifying options to accommodate the risks, including:​

تقليل احتمالية الحالاتreducing the probability of the cause;​
التقليل من العواقب (النتائج)mitigating the consequence; and​
تقليل التصعيد من اسباب العواقب reducing the escalation from cause to consequence.​
4. ادارة خصائص المخاطر على اساس Priorities risk management efforts based on:​
مستوى المخاطر ( الاحتمالية والاهمية )level of risk (probability and consequence);​
حالة التحكم بالمخاطر وادارة الناشاطات الخطرة status of risk control and risk management activities; and​
الدرجة القصوى للمقياس الزمني للتأثير التحكم بالمخاطرoptimum timescale for risk control action.​
ويمكن بالعادة التحكم بالمخاطر من خلال :-

التجسيد الملائم للتصميم وعوامل الامان وحركة الارض التي ممكن ان تحدث للمنشات المحيطة بالمشروع Incorporating a design with adequate safety factor and reasonable ground movements that could be safely tolerated by the surrounding structures.
Incorporating an inclusive quality control program during construction.
Performing a pre-construction dilapidation survey to verify the conditions of the surrounding structures and their safety conditions when subjected to the predicted ground movements.
Adopting an elaborate monitoring system that suit the risk sources associated with the execution of the deep excavation.
المرحلة الثالثة تأثير مخططات احتماليةContingency Plans of Action
· Is the plan achievable in reality, should this be required?
· Are the trigger mechanisms for actual activation of the plan clear and realistic?
· Does the plan address anticipated situations in a timely, affordable, effective, consistent manner?​ 
والان بعد هذه المقدمة في كيفية التحليل الهندسي لحل فشكلة تنفيذية وكيفية اردارة المخاطر والتقليل منها.
صورة لموقع المشروع ( رقم 4)





صورة رقم 4 موقع عام لمنطقة المشروع والابنية المحيطة






صورة رقم 5 مقطع A-A حيث يلاحظ العلاقة بين المشروع وخط المترو






صورة رقم 6 مقطع B-B يوضح العلاقة بين المشروع ومحطة السادات





صورة رقم 7 مقطع C-C علاقة المشروع مع محطة السادات

وكما هو اضح من المخطط المرفق ان ارض المشروع محاطة بمنشات مهمه وعمق الحفريات للاساسات المطلوب 13.60 م ومنها مترو الانفاق و محطة السادات ومسجد عمر مكرم وكما هو واضح في الصور المرفقة ان اعمال الحفريات للاساس foundation للمشروع سيؤثر بالتأكيد على الابنية المحيطة ومحطة الانفاق من ناحيتين
- الاولى انهيار التربة لعدم تماسكها عندما يكون الحفر بشكل عمودي Vertically
- الثانية عملية نزح المياه Dewatering حيث ان ذلك سيؤثر على المحتوى المائي تحت الاساسات للابنية المجاورة مما ئؤدي الى هبوط هذه الابنية والخدمات الموجودة تحت الارض Underground Services
مواصفات التربة _Subsurface Soil Condition_

The subsurface soil condition at the subject site consists of a top fill layer of a thickness varying between 4.50 m and 6.0 m, followed by a dense to very dense sand layer which extended to the end of the boreholes at 48 m depth. Interlayer's of hard clay appeared at depths vary between 30 m and 45 m with thicknesses range between 3 m and 6 m. The groundwater table appeared at a depth from ground surface ranging between 3.0m and 3.50 m, which corresponds to levels (17.50 m) to (18.00 m).

تحديد مصادر الخطورة _Identification of Risk Sources:_​
اختيارالتنفيذ من الاعلى للاسفل Top – Down System لتنفيذ حفريات الاساس للمشروع ( الكراجات Garage ).وذلك عند طريق تنفيذ جدار على كامل محيطة ارض الشروع Diaphragm Walls بعرض 80 متر وبعمق 27 متر . البلاطاتslabs صبت جزئيا وربطت Connected وربطت الى الجدار الحاجز Diaphragm Wall=DW خلال عملية الحفر حتى الوصول الى منسوب الاساسات والهدف من ذلك هو تأمين دعم جانبي للجدارالحاجز Lateral Supports to the DW .
ولـامين عدم تسرب المياه من خلال الجدار الحاجز DW تمت عملية حقن للجدار بسماكة 2.5 متر Grout Plug وذلك خلال تشكل الجدار الحاجز .
وكانت حالات المخاطر تتطور خلال عملية الحفر لقناة للجدار الحاجز DW وخصوصا عندمت كان الحفر قريبا من مئذنة مسجد عمر مكرم والتي كانت تبعد 6 متر ، وهناك اخطار اخرى بسبب الهبوط في الارضية والتشوهات الجانبية Ground Settlement & Lateral Deformation في محطة السادات ( كما هو واضح في الصور السابقة).





طريقة تنفيذ الجدار الحاجز Diaphragm Wall
( وللمزيد من التفاصيل عن كيفية تنفيذ الجدار الحاجز Diaphragm Wall يمكن الرجوع للموقع التالي
http://environment.uwe.ac.uk/geocal/ucp/diaphragm.htm
http://www.lta.gov.sg/projects/images/DW%20Final%20(inside).pdf
http://www.bachy-soletanche.com.sg/processes/processes-diaphragmwalling.htm#stagesofconstruction
http://www.indopora.com/diaphragm_wall.htm )

المخاطر التي كانت تؤثر على محطة السادات ( الصور من 5-7)
_Risks on the Structure of Al-Sadat Underground Metro Station_
1- عدم ثبات الجدار الحاجز اثناء عملية الحفر بسبب سوء التنفيذ الجدار الحاجز DW او بسبب عدم الخبرة بالحفر او بسبب طبيعة الارضية.
2- احتمالية عدم عدم ثبات الحقن وبالتالي الى تسرب المياه من خلال الجدار الحاجز DW وهذا يؤثر على امان محطة المترو.
3- احتمالية حركة التربة (هجرة Migration ) وذلك بسبب تسرب المياه من بين قطع الجدار الحاجز (كما تم شرحة سابقا يتم تنفيذ الجدار على مراحل ) اثناء عملة نزح المياه في المشروع .
المخاطر التي تؤثر على مئذنة مسجد عمر مكرم ( الصورة 8)





صورة رقم 8 توضح علاقة المشروع مع مسجد عمر مكرم 
_Risks on Omar Makram Mosque and Minaret_

كما تم توضيحة سابقا فان اساس المئذنة ( اساس منفرد Isolated footing على عمق 5 متر ) يقع على بعد 6 متر من الجدار الحاجز DW بينما المسجد يبعد حوالى 10 – 11 متر . وبالتالى فأن المسجد والمئذنة سيتأثر بأي حركة ارضية وبالتالي على امان هذا المنشأ. وكما افادت تقارير فحص التربه الخاصة بالمسجد ان قوة تحمل التربة 200 KN/M2 ( 2 كغم / سم2) وابعاد قاعدة المؤذنة 5 X 5 m وبسبب ان الحفر سيكون قريبا من المؤذنه فان هناك اخطار عالية تحيط بالمؤذنة :-

اي انهيار لا جزء في الجدار الحاجز DW ربما سيؤدي الى انهيار المئذنة ، حيث ان قاعدة الاساس لها باتجاه موازي للجدار الحاجز .
تأثير اي ميل للمئذنة ( ارتفاعها 50 متر )اثناء عملية الحفر مما يشكل خطرا على العاملين والاليات في المشروع.
بعد التعرف على المخاطر المحيطة بالعمل نبدأ بتحليل المخاطر والتحكم بها
_Risk Analysis and Control:_
تحديد قيمة المخاطر بعد تحديدها عنصر اساسي في تحديد مدى قبول معايير Criteria المخاطر للحفريات ونظام التحكم في المياه الجوفية Dewatering Control System
_تحليل المخاطر Risk Analysis_
بعد رسم المواقع المحيطة بأرض المشروع وتحديد مصادر الخطر والتخمينات Technical Assessments للتقنية للمخاطر ومستواياتها وتحديدها Mapping out the Structural Conditions of the nearby Buildings ( الصورة 9).





صورة رقم 9 حيث يوضح اماكن وضع الكواشف Sensors ونقاط المراقبة على الابنية المحيطة بالمشروع 
حيث تم اجراء مسح Survey لكل المشات المحيطة وذلك لتحديد اي ( تشققات Cracks ، عرض الفواصل Opening Joints ، تسربات المياه ، ....) وقد تم تسجيل كل الملاحظات الانشائية ومراقبتها عن طريقة تركيب مجسات Sensors تقيس اي تحرك في المستوى الجانبي او العمودي Horizontal or Vertical وذلك من خلال اخذ نقاط مرجعية Elevation Reference Points =ERP وذلك لمراقبة اي هبوبط Monitor Settlement وكذلك تركيب كواشف التشققات Cracks Indicators وذلك في المناطق التي يوجد بها تشققات او فواصل .





صورة رقم 10 نقاط المراقبة على مئذة المسجد
وقد تم تركيب تكلك الكواشف لمسجد عمر مكرم ( الميلان نتيجة الرياح لمئذنة المسجد تم تسجيلها في النقطة T & B ولمدة شهرين) ومحطة السادات .
_تحليل جيوتقنيGeotechnical Analyses _
A nonlinear finite element analysis was performed to model the subsurface geotechnical conditions along with the stages of construction of the garage.


_والان بعد ام تعرفنا على المخاطر وكيفية السيطرة عليها سأبدا بشرح كيف تم تنفيذ المشروع الذي يعد وبكل المقاييس عمل هندسي محترف ._
قبل البدء بأعمال اعمال الحفريات تم القيام بما يلي :- 
*1. **لحل مشكلة انهيار التربة تم تنفيذ جدار حاجز **Diaphragm Wall **(كما تم الشرح سابقا عن كيفية تنفيذ هذا الجدارالصور من 5-8) بعرض 8 متر وعمق 27 واجراء عملية الحق **Grout Plug **للجدار لمنه المياه من التسرب من خلال الجدار او من الوصلات (بين مراحل الصب ).*
*2. **لحل مشكلة المياه الجوفية **groundwater **والتالي برأيي اهم مشكلة .*
*وقد يقول قائل ان ذلك سهل من خلال عمل ابار نزح **Well** ؟؟؟*
*ولكن عملية نزح المياه **Dewatering **ستشكل خطورة كبيرة على المنشأت المجاورة بسبب تغير منسوب المياه اسفل الاساسات وبالتي حدوث هبوط لها ؟!! وهنا يقع المنفذون في مشكلة كبيرة حيث ان الهبوط تحت المئذنة قد يؤدي الى ميلها وانهيارها ، وكذلك الهبوط في المترو او محطة المترو سيؤثر على سكك المترو **Rails **او في ابنية المحطة للمترو وقد يحدث تسرب للمياه من اسفل الجدار الحاجز وانهيارة *
*



*
*المخاطر التي تؤثر على الجدار الحاجز DW نتيجة تسرب المياه او حركة التربة*
*. وبالتالي نعود لنقطة البداية اذا لم يكن هناك امكانية لنزح المياه !!*
*فكيف يمكن تنفيذ هذا المشروع ؟؟.*
*والى اللقاء في مشاركة اخرى باذن الله استكمل فيها كيف تم حل هذه المشكلة ؟؟.*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أبريل 2009)

*طريقة تنفيذ اساسات تحت منسوب المياه في تربة طينية ؟( رقم 5)*

السلام عليكم
اعود واستكمل معكم المشاركة الاخير في موضوع تنفيذ مبنى كراجات تحت منسوب الارض بحدود 13- متر محاطة بابنية وخدمات والتربة من النوع الطيني ومنسوب المياه الجوفية -2 متر من منسوب الارض .
" وقد يقول قائل ان ذلك سهل من خلال عمل ابار نزح Well ؟؟؟
ولكن عملية نزح المياه Dewatering ستشكل خطورة كبيرة على المنشأت المجاورة بسبب تغير منسوب المياه اسفل الاساسات وبالتي حدوث هبوط لها ؟!! وهنا يقع المنفذون في مشكلة كبيرة حيث ان البهوط تحت المئذنة قد يؤدي الى ميلها وانهيارها ، وكذلك الهبوط في المترو او محطة المترو سيؤثر على سكك المترو Rails او في ابنية المحطة للمترو. وبالتالي نعود لنقطة البداية اذا لم يكن هناك امكانية لنزح المياه !!
فكيف يمكن تنفيذ هذا المشروع ؟؟."
نعم يمكن تنفيذ هذا المشروع من خلال اتباع الخطوات التالية
قبل البدء بأعمال اعمال الحفريات تم القيام بما يلي :- 
*1. **لحل مشكلة انهيار التربة تم تنفيذ جدار حاجز **Diaphragm Wall **(كما تم الشرح سابقا عن كيفية تنفيذ هذا الجدار) بعرض 8 متر وعمق 27 واجراء عملية الحق **Grout Plug **للجدار لمنه المياه من التسرب من خلال الجدار او من الوصلات (بين مراحل الصب ).*
*2. **لحل مشكلة المياه الجوفية **groundwater **والتالي برأيي اهم مشكلة . تمت على مرحلتين*
*· **منع تسرب المياه من الجوانب من خلال حقن الجدار الحاجز **Grouting plug** .*
*· *منع تسرب المياه من الاسفل (على كامل مساحة الارض داخل حدود الجدار الحاجز) _وذلك من خلال عمل ستارة تمنع تسرب المياه من الاسفل للاعلى . بحيث يكون سماكة التربة(وزن التربة) فوق هذه الستارة اكبر من قوة دفع الماء للاعلى المؤثر على الستارة ._
وبالتالي فاذا ما قمنا بنزح المياه من فوق الستارة فان المياه لن ستكون محدودة ولن يدخل مياه من الجوانب من خلال الجدار الحاجز او من الاسفل من خلال الستارة وبالتالي فان محتوى الماء تحت الابنية المحيطة لن يتأثر منسوبها ولن يحصل تحرك للتربة تحت الاساسات وكذلك نضمن عدم حدوث اي تحركات او هبوطات في المنشأت والخدمات المحيطة بالمشروع.
كيف يمكن تنفيذ الستارة ؟
للاجابة على هذا السؤال اليكم الطريقة التي تم فيها تنفيذ الستارة ومن ثم عمل نزح المياه Dewatering وعملية الحفر وطريقة التنفيذ للمبنى.
حيث تم الحقن للمنسوب المطلوب injecting jet-grout columns ولتحديد ارتفاع الستارة تم وضع كاشف piezometer اسفل المنسوب واعلى المنسوب الطلوب للستاره فعندما يصل الجروات للمنسوب الاعلى يظهر من خلال البيزومتر العلوي.





في المرفق الصورة رقم 11 
حيث يلاحظ تركيب piezometers وهي كواشف لمعرفة منسوب المياه وهي موجودة على مستويين فوق الستارة وتحت الستارة وقد تم تركيب مثل هذه الكواشف في الابنية المحيطة ( يمكن الرجوع للصور السابقة 4-7 ) وذلك لمعرفة مدى تأثر منسوب المياه الجوفية عند نزح المياه من ذاخل ارض المشروع.





اما في الصورة 12 
وكما تم ذكرة سابقة فقد تم تركيب كواشف للحركة Sensors وحسب ما تم مراقبتة اثناء التنفيذ فقد كانت الحركة في محطة السادات بحدود 2 مم اما حركة الجدار الحاجز فقد كانت بحدود 20 مم وهذه النتائج ضمن الحدود المسموح بها.
*3. *مراحل الحفر والتنفيذ 
من خلال العرض في الصورة رقم 12 بعد تنفيذ الستارة Grouting Plug للتربة بدء بعملية الحفر نلاحظ مراحل الحفر والتفيذ كانت على اربع _مراحل والتنفيذ بهذه الطريقة يسمى التنفيذ من الاعلى للاسفل __Top – Down _وهي :-
*· **المرحلة الاولى : الحفر حتى منسوب 17.40 متر ( عمق 3.65 م) *
*· **المرحلة الثانية : تنفيذ البلاطات عدد 2 على منسوب 20.75 م و 17.70 م ومن ثم الحفر حتى منسوب (14.5 م).*
*· **المرحلة الثالثة : تنفيذ البلاطة الثالثة على منسوب 15.00 م والحفر حتى منسوب 12.00 م)*
*· *المرحلة الرابعة : تنفيذ البلاطة الرابعة على منسوب 12.30 والحفر حتى منسوب 8.00 ( منسوب الاساس).
والهدف من هذا التنفيذ على هذه المراحل تأمين الدعم Bracing للجدار الحاجز DW كلما زاد عمق الحفر.
_تركيب الكواشف Installations of Monitoring Systems_
مواقع وانواع اجهزة المراقبةMonitoring Devices التي تم تركيبها لقياس التغيرات في الحركة الارضية Ground Movements ومنسوب المياه الجوفية Groundwater Table حول وفي منطقة المشروع كما تم توضيحا في الصور من 4-7 وهذة الاجهزة تتضمن انبوب قياس المنسوب Standpipe Piezometer لمراقبة منسوب المياه الجوفية في منطقة المشروع وحول ارض المشروع. وكذلك جهاز Inclinometer لمراقبة الحركة الجانبية للتربة الملاصقة للجدار الحاجزDW وكذلك قياس حركة الجدار الحاجز ومحطة السادات .
ومراقبة الهبوطات على عمق Deep Settlement points لمراقبة الحركة العمودية للهبوطات في اعلى الجدار الحاجز DW ومحطة السادات .
ومراجع للمنسوب Elevation Reference Points =ERP لمراقبة الهبوط المداخل والادراج لمحطة السادات والمئذنة.
_اداء وتحليل النتائج الموقعية Perform and analyze Large Scale Field Tests_
قبل البدء بالحفر تم اخذ القراءات لاجهزة المراقبة تم مراقبة هذه القراءات اثناء التنفيذ وقد كانت قراءات اجهزة المراقبة حسب




الصورة رقم 13 .
_التحكم (السيطرة ) على المخاطر__Risk Control_
التحكم بالمخاطر اثناء مراحل التنفيذ من خلال متابعة اجهزة المراقبة والتقارير المتغيرة ومن ثم مقارنة هذه النتائج مع المعايير القياسية التي وضعت اثناء التصميم. وما دامت النتائج ضمن هذه الحدود استمرت عملية التنفيذ واذا كانت النتائج اكبر من الحدود المسموح بها يتم اعادة التقييم Re-evaluation لاعادة القياسات .





وكمثال على ذلك الصورة رقم 14 
حيث تم وضع الدراسة للحركة المتوقعة Predicted بها لاساس المئذنة (الخط الازرق) نتيجة تنفيذ الجدار الحاجز DW والنقاط السواء الثلاث من نتائج المراقبة حيث يلاحظ انها ضمن اقل من المعايير المحددة.





الصورة رقم 15
دراسة ونتائج الحركة الجانبية لمبنى محطة السادات نتيجة تنفيذ الجدار الحاجز DW





الصورة رقم 16 
القراءات المرجعية REP قبل البدء بالتنفيذ واثناء التنفيذ.
_Contingency Plans of Action_
بشكل موازي لتوقع المخاطر والسيطره عليها تم عمل مخطط للافعال الاحتياطية التي يمكن اجراؤها في حال حدوث اي خطر لم يكن متوقعا.
فالخطر الرئيسي والمشكلة الكبيرة تظهر وتزداد كلما زاد عمق الحفر امام الجدار الحاجز DW المدعم وذلك بسبب زيادة الضغط الجاني الناتج من التربة والمياه الجوفية مما يولد حركة جانبية كبيره Lateral Movement وقد تمت تحديد المخاطر والاجراءات التي





ستتخذ في الجدول رقم 1
_الخلاصة __Conclusions_​· Sources of risk concurrent with deep braced excavations are not only limited to the stability of the
· excavation pit, but also extended to the safety and stability of the surrounding structures.
· Structural surveys and setting serviceability criteria of the surrounding structures are necessary to identify risk sources
· Proper evaluation of ground settlement using suitable numerical models is necessary to identify risk sources.
· Risk control during construction is mainly performed by periodical review to the monitoring reports of the different monitoring devices and comparing the measurements with the predicted safe limits.
· Performances of local large-scale field tests such as pumping tests are necessary to limit and control risk during construction.​وفي النهاية اشكر الجميع على حسن المتابعة .
وكذلك اتوجه بالشكر الجزيل للدكتور المهندس أحمد حسنى عبدالرحمن على هذا البحث القيم الذي نشر في احدى المجلات الهندسية المرموقة حيث تم شرح ابحث ليمكن فهمه بشكل اسهل .
واتمنى على الاخوة المهندسين في القاهرة ان يضيفوا على الموضوع بصور للمشروع من الداخل والخارج حتى يضفي مزيدا من الفهم لهذا الموضوع.
والى اللقاء في موضوع اخر​


----------



## نووور عبدالله (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريييييييين
وجعله الله نافع لجميع الاخوه


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (12 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس رزق بارك الله لك فى عملك وعمرك ونفع بك المسلمين...................امين


وصلى الله وسلم على معلم البشر الخير (محمد صلى الله علية وسلم)


----------



## almosawi76 (13 أبريل 2009)

*مشكلة ان شاء الله حلها عدكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اساتذتنا الافاضل
تحية طيبة
وبارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود 

المشكلة التي اود ان ارحها تتلخص بالتالي
1-	لدينا سقوف حدث فيها هطول بمقدار من 3 الى 10 سم
2-	الفضاءات هي 7*7م2
3-	سمك الصب 20 سم
4-	المقاومة التصميمية بعمر 28 يوم هي 25 ميكا
5-	المقاومة الفعلية التي ظهرت للمكعبات هي 21.7 لعمر 28 يوم
6-	بعد اجراء فحوص الالترا سونيك تبين ان المقاومه من 15-17.5 ميكا
7-	كل غرفه هي بنفس الابعاد محاطة بجسور من كل ضلعين متقابلين 60سم و30سم
8-	توجد بعض الاماكن تعاني من نضوح في السقف

راجيا مساعدتكم وابداء ارئكم حول المعالجة علما انني املك رأيي الخاص بي 

لكنني استعين بخبراتكم والتي هي ان شاء الله مثمنه مسبقا


----------



## almosawi76 (13 أبريل 2009)

اضافه الى موضوعي 

اود ان اشكركم مقدما راجيا منكم ان تكون هنالك معالجات للسقف بدون ازالته 
لان هنالك طابق اخر فوقه


----------



## almosawi76 (14 أبريل 2009)

الاستاذ رزق يبدو مشغول 
وكلنا انتظار للحلول المقترحه 
والف شكر مقدما


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2009)

almosawi76 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اساتذتنا الافاضل
> تحية طيبة
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى وعلى هذا السؤال وهو من الاخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ
، بخصوص سؤالك اطلب منك بعض المعلومات
1- اذا امكن رسم سكتش ( مخطط للمبنى Plan) وتحدد عليها مقدار الهبوط في كل غرفة.
2- هل مكان الهبوط الاعظمي Diflection في الوسط وهل هذا الهبوط يتغير مع التحميل ام هو ثابت تحت الاحمال ؟.
3- البوط متى حدث هل بعد الصب مباشرة ام بعد التحميل ومتى تم فك الشدة
4- سبب الهبوط ههل هو بسبب خطأ في تنفيذ الشدة = الطوبار = formwork ( لانه كثيرا ما يكون السبب هو الخطأ في تنفيذ الشدة ولا يكون السبب بسبب الاحمال ).
5- مخطط التسليح البلاطات.
6- هل يوجد تشققات في البلاطات cracks وخصوصا في الوسط.
7- ما هي الاستخدام للطابق فوق هذه البلاطات.
8- هل تم اعادة التصميم بناء على قوة الخرسانة الحالية ( حسب التجارب التي تمت 15-17.5 ميغالكل مم2).
9 - ما هو نوع البلاطة( بلاطة مصمتمه solid slab او فطرية=فلات flat slab ام ماذا 
فكما هو معلوم فان سماكة البلاطة في الاتجاهين tow way direction يساوي L/27 TO L/35 وبالتالي تكون سماكة البلاطة 700/27=26CM الى 700/35=20CM وبالتالي فان تصميم البلاطة لديك هي ضمن الحدود المسموحة بها.
لذلك من المستغرب ان يكون الهبوط لديك 3-10 سم ؟؟؟ بسبب قوة الخرسانة او سماكة البلاطة لذلك سالتك عن حديد التسليح وعن سبب الهبوط .
لذلك من المتوقع ان يكون السبب خطأ في التنفيذ للشدة وهذا النوع من الاخطاء يكون امن من الناحية الانشائية ولكن به عيوب من حيث المنظر.
انتظر منك الرد على الاسئلة السابقة .


----------



## almosawi76 (14 أبريل 2009)

اولا احب ان اشكرك وادعو الى الله ان يجعل علميتنا بقدر علميتك
فكل حسد ممنوع الا حسد العلم والدين
وساوافيك بما طلبت بعد قليل وانا الممنون


----------



## almosawi76 (14 أبريل 2009)

1-	الهبوط كما في المخطط فعلا دائما في المنتصف
2-	حسب اعتقادي ان الهبوط حصل نتيجة لفتح القالب
3-	تسليح البلاطات هو قطر 12 ملم كل 200ملم للشبكة السفلية اما حديد الانضغاط والتمدد فهو ايضا 12ملم كل 200ملم وطريقة الحديد هي القطع وليس الثني
4-	توجد تشققات من السقف الداخلي في وسط البلاطة وهي غير واضحة كونها شعرية ام لا
5-	يوجد نضوح في بعض السقوف حيث ان البناية تحت الانشاء لكن فترة التنفيذ قد تاخرت ويحدث النضوح في حال تراكم مياه الامطار
6-	نفس القاطع اقصد ال section موجود في الطابق الاول الذي فوقهومصمم كصفوف للطلاب
7-	البلاطة لايخترقها أي جسر اقصد beam لكن عند جميع اطراف البلاطة أي اضلاعها يوجد beam بنفس سمك الجدار وبارتفاع 60او 30 م حسب وجود او عدم وجود فتحات في الضلع الذي تحته


استاذي انا لا اريد ان اوحي لك بان اقول انا اعتقد ان المشكلة في القالب frame كون خبرتك ماشاء الله لاتحتاج الى ايحاء

لكنني اتوقع ان هطول حدث في القالب نتيجة لانسياب ماء الخرسانة مما ادى الى هبوط الارضية الترابية تحت القالب وحدث ما حدث


----------



## almosawi76 (14 أبريل 2009)

*المرفقات هي مناسيب الهبوط مع مخطط التسلح*

ولكم فائق التقدير وارجو ان لاارهقكم معي فهذه مشاكل التنفيذ في العراق بسبب رداءة وملوجة وعدم كفاءة الكوادر الجديدة حيث اغلب المقاولين ليس لهم في ميدان الخبرة الا الاسم على العكس من مهندسي العراق الذين يفيضون خبرة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2009)

almosawi76 قال:


> 1- الهبوط كما في المخطط فعلا دائما في المنتصف
> 2- حسب اعتقادي ان الهبوط حصل نتيجة لفتح القالب
> 3- تسليح البلاطات هو قطر 12 ملم كل 200ملم للشبكة السفلية اما حديد الانضغاط والتمدد فهو ايضا 12ملم كل 200ملم وطريقة الحديد هي القطع وليس الثني
> 4- توجد تشققات من السقف الداخلي في وسط البلاطة وهي غير واضحة كونها شعرية ام لا
> ...


السلام عليكم
بناءا على المرفقات التي قمت بارسالها فمن المؤكد ان السبب في الهبوط هة بسبب والتي ارستها اثناء ردي
- خطأ في تنفيذ الشدة قبل الصب ( حيث لا يمكن ان يحدث هبوط بجانب الجسور والاعمدة).والذي فهمته من ان القياسات للهبوط بوحدة CM
- هبوط في الدعم اثناء وقبل الصب بسبب رش الماء على الشدة وبالتي وصولها للردميات للاسفل وبالتي حدوث هبط في الردم نتيجة حمل البلاطة من وزن الخرسانة
- اذا كانت قراءتي للنتائج فهي اقل من 2CM وبالتالي لا يوجد اي خطورة (ولا اعرف من اين ذكرت ان الهبوط من 3-10 سم) 
فاذا كانت كلها اقل من 2 سم فلا داعي للخوف او اجراء اختبار التحميل
2المشكلة كما فهمتها وتوقعتها هي بسبب الشدة والمطلوب الان ما يلي
1-يجت ان تتأكد ان السبب الشدة والفك قبل الموعد او خطأ في تنفيذ الشدة اصلا يمكن ان تدقق ذلك من خلال منسوب اعلى البلاطة فمنسوب البلاطة من الاعلى ( هذا يعطي فكرة ليس اكثر) حيث يتم اخذ المناسيب ابتدا من الجسر حتى نهاية البلاطة ورسم هذه المناسيب حيث يكون مطابق للهبوط اسفل البلاطة اذا كان بسبب فك الشدة قبل موعدها اما لم هتاك فرق في المناسيب لاعلى البلاطة فهذا يعني ان الخطأ كان في الشدة نفسها قبل الصب او حدث هبوط في الدعم اثناء الصب ( وهذا غالبا ما يكون عندما يكون الدعم مستند على ردميات) وتعليلك مقبول بشكل كبير جدا.
2- يجب على المصمم التاكد من الحسابات الانشائية للبلاطة حسب قوة الكسر التي تمت للبلاطات ومن حديد التسليح الذي تم تركيبة من حيث العدد والتوزيع وقوة الشد للحديد ( حسب النوع الذي استخدم) فاذا كانت النتائج التدقيق تعطي انها امنه نقوم بعدها بالخطوة رقم 3
3-للتأكد بشكل نهائي وعدم الخوف من حدوث اي شيء لا سمح الله مستقبلا فيتم اجراء التحميل للبلاطات حسب الحمولة التصميمة وتتم كما يلي :
1- يجب ان يكون عمر الخرسانة للبلاطات لا يقل عن 56 يوما.
2- يجري اختبار التحميل من قبل جهة معتمدة ولها خبرة في هذا المجال.
3-يجب تحميل البلاطات والكمرات باحمال مكافية ( احمال ميته = التشطيبات والقواطع + حمل حي ) مع ابقاء الاحمال حتى نهاية الاختبار ولمدة 48 ساعه(الاحمال يمك ان تكون اكياس اسمنت او اكياس تعبأ بالرمل ومعروفة الوزن).
طريقة الاختبار للتحيمل LOAD TEST
1- تحمل البلاطات بحمل مقدارة
0.85*(TOTAL DEAD LOAD*1.4+LIVE LOAD*1.6) – EXCUTED DEAD LOAD
حيث EXCUTED DEAD LOAD= وزن البلاطة
2- توضع احهزة قياس الهبوط= الترخيم DIFLECTION اسفل البلاطات والكمرات =الجيزان BEAMS وتثبت على هياكل معدنية صلبه بشكل يضمن ثبات اجهزة القياس وتؤخذ قراءات اولية قبل المباشرة بالتحميل.
3- يجري تطبيق الاحمال بشكل تدريجي ومنتظم بدون احداث اي اهتزازات وعلى دفعات متساوية لا تقل عن 4 دفعات متساوية تقريبا ويتم اخذ القراءات للهبوط مع كل دفعة تحميل.
4-تترك الاحمال النهائية في موضعها لمدة 24 ساعه ثم تؤخذ قراءات الهبوط ويكون اقصى هبوط هو الفرق بين القاراءة النهائية والقراءة الاولية قبل التحميل.
5-ترفع الاحمال على دفعات ( نفس طريقة التحميل) وتؤخذ القراءات للهبوط مع كل عملية رفع للتحميل.
6- ترفع الاحمال بشكل نهائي وتترك البلاطة لمدة 24 ساعه وثم تؤخذ قراءة الهبوط وتحدد قيمة الاسترجاع SELF RECAVERY DIFLECTIONالذاتي بانها الفرق بين هذه القراءة والقراءة ما قبل رفع الاحمال.
تقييم نتائج الاختبار EVALUATE OF TESTING RESULTS
1- تعتبر البلاطات SLABS او الكمرات BEAMS قد فشلت failur اذا ظهرت تشققات عريضة او علامات فتل toursion او لم تحقق الشرط الثاني
2- تعتبر البلاطات او الكمرات قد نجحت في الاختبار اذا كان الهبوط الاعظمي للتحميل اقل من 

Deflection =50 L*L/h
حيث ان L=بحر البلاطة Span او الكمرة ( البعد المحوري بين مراكز الدعم supporting او فاضي البحر مضافا اليه سماكة البلاطة ) ايهما اصغر.
h= ارتفاع البلاطة او الكمرة بالميليميتر mm
3- في حالة زيادة الهبوط الاعظمي عما هو وارد في المعادلة السابقة فيجب الا يقل الاسترجاع الذاتي self recovery عن 75 % من الهبوط الاعظمي.


----------



## almosawi76 (14 أبريل 2009)

استاذي الفاضل في القراءات على السقف تبين بصورة واضحة ان الهبوط من 3-10سم
اما سؤالي هو لنقل ان السقف هو بمستوى 15- 17 ميكا
فهل يجوز ان نقوم بزراعة جسور من حديد الجنل الساقية بحيث يقسم السقف الى 3 اثلاث او نصفينوبذلك يكون الاسناد اكثر والفضاءات اقل
ومن ثم نقوم بتغليفه بمادة الهيرب وانهاءه بالبياض معماريا


----------



## فارس إبراهيم (14 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتم كيف يتم التعرف على سعت تحمل التربة
الله يحفضك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2009)

almosawi76 قال:


> استاذي الفاضل في القراءات على السقف تبين بصورة واضحة ان الهبوط من 3-10سم
> اما سؤالي هو لنقل ان السقف هو بمستوى 15- 17 ميكا
> فهل يجوز ان نقوم بزراعة جسور من حديد الجنل الساقية بحيث يقسم السقف الى 3 اثلاث او نصفينوبذلك يكون الاسناد اكثر والفضاءات اقل
> ومن ثم نقوم بتغليفه بمادة الهيرب وانهاءه بالبياض معماريا


 السلام عليكم
من حيث المبدأ يمكن عمل ذلك ولكن يجب التأكد من الجسور في هذه الحالة تحمل نيجية لتغيير التحميل للجسور beams من موعة بانتظام distributed load الى حمل مركزconcentrated load وكذلك تعديل تصميم البلاطة من بلاطة باتجاهين tow way solid slab الى بلاطة باتجاه واحد one way slab
اما اذا اردت رأيي الشخصي لحل هذه المشكلة هي التأكد من الحسابات الانشائية واجراء التحميل اما لاخفاء عيوب السقف فيكون عند طريق وضع سقف مستعار لاخفاء التشوة في البلاطة حيث انه سيكون سيئ من ناحية معمارية اما من الناحية الانشائية فلا يوجد اي مشكلة.


----------



## استشاري البناء (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للزميل الموسوي و الاستاذ رزق المحترم...........لقد حدث نفس الموضوع لي شخصيا في احد المشاريع التي كنت انفذها وكان الهطول من الاسفل فقط حيث وصلت الى نتيجة مؤداها ان الخلل كان بسبب الردم الترابي الغير محدول جيدا ولكن المهم في الموضوع اني اقترحت على المهندس المشرف الفحص الذي تفضل بة الاستاذ رزق تماما ورفض اجراءة لسببين في حينة
1.لا يمكن ان ننتظر 56يوم
2.اجور هذا الفحص في العراق تفوق كلفة هدم و اعادة صب السقف
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أبريل 2009)

*كيفية اختيار مورد الخرسانة Ready Mix وقبول الخرسانة في الموقع*

السلام عليكم
كيفية اختيار مورد الخرسانة Ready Mix وقبول الخرسانة في الموقع؟
قبل ان ابدا في الكتابة في هذا اطرح هذا التساؤل Supplier of Ready Mix Concrete ما هي الاسس التي على اساسها يتم الاعتماد ؟.
وبعد الاعتماد لمورد الخرسانة ، كيف نقبل او نرفض الخرسانة المورد ؟ وما هي الاجراءات اللازم اتباعها لقبول او رفض الخرسانه ؟.
وبانتظار الاجابة على هذين السؤالين ومن ثم اضع تصوري للاجابة ؟.


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله م رزق ,,,من جيد إلى أجود ومن نافع إلى أنفع
زادك الله علماً ,,,
إجابتي المتواضعة هي : 
1- يتم الإعتماد على أساس المواصفات الفنية و مواصفات الجودة المتبعة لدى محطة الخلط في إعتماد مواد الخلط من الركام ومحاجر الركام المختلف وكذلك تدرجه وعناية المحطة بهذه النقاط وأيضاً والإسمنت ونوعه ومصدره والإضافات ومياه الخلط ونسبتها,,,وكذلك المواصفات المتبعة في عملية الخلط نفسها وهل هي فنية ومنضبطة أم تجارية سريعة وبطريقة غير واعية وكذلك المعدات المستخدمة في المحطة والعمالة وعلى وحصول المحطة على شهادات معتمدة من عدمة مثل الأيزو 
وهذا كله يتلخص في سمعتها الفنية بين أوساط المهندسين الواعين 

2- نقبل أو نرفض الخرسانة حسب مطابقة الخرسانة الموردة للموقع مع الخرسانة المطلوبة من حيث أولاً المقاومة المميزة Concrete grade وكذلك الإضافات المطلوبة ونسبتها وتوافقها ( إن وجد )

ومن ثم يتم عمل إختبارات موقعية مبدأية أهمها إختبار التهدل أو الهبوط بالمخروط القياسي وبعد ذلك يجب عمل إختبارات المكعبات بعد 7 أيام بمعاملات التصحيح أو بعد 28 يوم والتأكد من المقاومة الحقيقية

وتقبل هديتي المرفقة


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (18 أبريل 2009)

ارجو الاستفسار عن داخل هذا الخزان هل هو مقسم بجدران داخليه خرسانيه من الداخل لان هذه الاحجام من الخزانات تكون مقسمه داخليا بجدران خرسانيه ومعمول حساب الاترال لوود طبعا من المياه عند الالتعبئه والتفريغ وان كان هناك تقسيمات داخليه فلا مشاكل هنا بالنسبة لاماكن توقف الصب لانها ستكون تحت السيطرة


----------



## استشاري البناء (18 أبريل 2009)

بالاضافة لخبرة المهندس العملية في الموقع نعتمد على slump test ويجب ان تكون النتائج مطابقة للمواصفات العالمية اعتمادا على نوع المقطع الخرساني المنوي صبة و درجة الحرارة اثناء الصب.........كذلك نتائج فحص المكعبات في 7 ايام و 28 يوم اضافة الى تدقيق ورقة مورد الخرسانة و التي يجب ان تحوي كل المعلومات التي مثبتة من قبل المصمم مثل نسب و نوعية المواد الداخلة في الخلطة الخرسانية ووقت الخلط............الخ


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أبريل 2009)

احمد الفاروقى قال:


> ارجو الاستفسار عن داخل هذا الخزان هل هو مقسم بجدران داخليه خرسانيه من الداخل لان هذه الاحجام من الخزانات تكون مقسمه داخليا بجدران خرسانيه ومعمول حساب الاترال لوود طبعا من المياه عند الالتعبئه والتفريغ وان كان هناك تقسيمات داخليه فلا مشاكل هنا بالنسبة لاماكن توقف الصب لانها ستكون تحت السيطرة


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مساهمتك بخصوص الخزان الذي ذكر في بداية الموضوع هو خزان دائري ولمحطة التنقية وهذا الخزان للتهوية Aeration Tank وبالتالي فهذا الخزان لا يمكن وضع قواطع فيه حيث يوجد مروحة Van تحرك المياه ويكون الذراع لها بنفس طول نصف قطر الخزان وبالتالي فالقواطع مستحيلة.
وللعلم فقط فان القواطع توضع في الخزانات المربعة او المستطيلة عندما تستحدم لتحزين المياه النظيفة.



> مداخلة استشاري البناء
> بالاضافة لخبرة المهندس العملية في الموقع نعتمد على slump test ويجب ان تكون النتائج مطابقة للمواصفات العالمية اعتمادا على نوع المقطع الخرساني المنوي صبة و درجة الحرارة اثناء الصب.........كذلك نتائج فحص المكعبات في 7 ايام و 28 يوم اضافة الى تدقيق ورقة مورد الخرسانة و التي يجب ان تحوي كل المعلومات التي مثبتة من قبل المصمم مثل نسب و نوعية المواد الداخلة في الخلطة الخرسانية ووقت الخلط............الخ


اشكر لك مشاركتك وردك على هذا الموضوع
ولكن كما تعلم فمن الاهميه قبل الوصول لمرحلة اخذ العينات في الموقع من الخرسانه الموردة يجب ان يكون لدينا الدليل على ان مورد الخرسانه سيقوم بتزويد الموقع بخرسانه ناجحة وحسب المواصفات وكما تعلم فالذي يحدث في المواقع انه بعد توريد الخرسانة واخذ العينات نكتشف بعد 28 يوم ان الخرسانه لا تحقق الشروط التعاقدية وهنا تبدأ المشاكل .



> مداخلة المهندس بشر
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ماشاء الله م رزق ,,,من جيد إلى أجود ومن نافع إلى أنفع
> زادك الله علماً ,,,
> ...


اشكرك على كلاماتك الرقيقة وعلى ثقتك بالمنتدى اما هديتك فهي مقبولة ولكن للاسف لم تظهر الصورة التي بعثتها.
بخصوص مداخلتك فلي تعليق علي الجزء الاول منها وهي اعتماد مورد على الخرسانه Read Mix Concrete فالذي ذكرته على اساس المواصفات والجودة المتبعة في مصنع الخرسانه اتفق معك تماما في هذا ولكن كيف يمكن التحقق من الجودة ؟. ولكن "وهذا كله يتلخص في سمعتها الفنية بين أوساط المهندسين الواعين " ولكن وكما تعلم لا يستطيع اي استشاري ان يضع في سبب رفضه السمعة الفنية لمورد الخرسانه وخصوصا ان المقاول يضغط باتجاه اعتمادة بسبب قلة السعر اولا والذي يهمه في نهاية الامر ؟. لذلك لا بد من وجود طريقة هندسية يتم على اساسها الرفض وعدم اعتماد مورد الخرسانه او قبولة.
اما بخصوص الخرسانة الموردة للموقع والتدقيق على نوعيتها واجراء الفحوصات عليها فاتفق معك ايضا بشكل عام.
وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات التي تثري الموضوع وتوضح الطريقة الهندسية للقبول او الرفض للخرسانه.


----------



## إسلام علي (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و منتظر الجواب الشافي


bishr قال:


> تقبل هديتي المرفقة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أبريل 2009)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و منتظر الجواب الشافي


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذا الشعار واسمح لي باستخدامه في التوقيع


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي م. رزق على مواضيعك القيمه والمفيده وجعله الله يارب في ميزان حسناتك وبصراحه انت تبذل مجهود كبير بمشاركاتك ويارب لها كل التقييم والاحترام ........

بالنسبه لمشكله الاخ الموسوي لهطول السقف بعد الاطلاع انا متأكد بان المشكله في الشده لاني عراقي وعملت في العراق فتره طويله وكانت اغلب المشاكل بعدم اسناد الشده من الاسفل اي قوه ردم التربه .............

اما بالنسبه لسؤالك عن الخلاطات المركزيه قبل البدء باختيار البلانت نذهب الى موقعهم ونرى الاتي:

1- نظافه الموقع
2- المكائن 
3-السيطره النوعيه للمواد
4- الاجهزه المستخدمه في الفحوصات وتوافقها مع الكود القياسي ( اجهزه السيطره على الكميات واجهزه الفحوصات الكيميائيه للاسمنت والرمل والركام والمواد الاضافيه ).
5- نوعيه المواد المستخدمه
6- على الاقل الاطلاع على طريقه الخلط وعمل الفحوصات المطلوبه درجه الحراره السلامب المكعبات .
7- التاكد من اجهزه التدرج للركام .
8- نقطه مهمه سرعه التوريد 
9- التاكد من نزاهه الموقع في الكميه التي يتم توريدها 
10 - الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــر .



اتمنى اوجزت ماهو ظروري والباقي الى اخينا م.رزق حجاوي ...............

مع تحياتي


----------



## almosawi76 (24 أبريل 2009)

*معالجة فتحة فحص core test*

اخوان السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن ان تضعوا لنا امثل الطرق لمعالجة الفتحة التي يتركها فحص core test في السقف
مع كل التقدير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أبريل 2009)

almosawi76 قال:


> اخوان السلام عليكم
> هل من الممكن ان تضعوا لنا امثل الطرق لمعالجة الفتحة التي يتركها فحص core test في السقف
> مع كل التقدير


السلام عليكم

نشكر لك مشاركتك وثقتك بالمنتدى وبخصوص سؤالك عن طريقة معالجة اماكن اخذت العينات الخرسانية Core Test في الاسقف او الجدارن.
تتم معالجة اماكن اخذ العينات: تخشين السطح الداخلي لمكان اخذا العينه.
اذا كان مكان اخذ العينه فمتوح من الجهتين يتم اغلاق جهة منها.
صب خرسانة غير قابله للانكماش Nun Shrinkage Grout وهي متوفرة لدى الشركات المتخصصه في الاضافات الخرسانية ومن هذه الشركات ( سيكا ’ فوسروك ، كورمكس ، .....)
ولمزيد من المعلومات عن الجراوتGrout
http://www.fosroc.com/Products/Repair_and_Remediation/Grouts.aspx


----------



## إسلام علي (24 أبريل 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات التي تثري الموضوع وتوضح الطريقة الهندسية للقبول او الرفض للخرسانه.


:81::81: منتظر يا بشمهندس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيفية اختيار مورد الخرسانة Ready Mix وقبول الخرسانة في الموقع؟
قبل ان ابدا في الكتابة في هذا اطرح هذا التساؤل Supplier of Ready Mix Concrete ما هي الاسس التي على اساسها يتم الاعتماد ؟.
وبعد الاعتماد لمورد الخرسانة ، كيف نقبل او نرفض الخرسانة المورد ؟ وما هي الاجراءات اللازم اتباعها لقبول او رفض الخرسانه ؟.
وبانتظار الاجابة على هذين السؤالين ومن ثم اضع تصوري للاجابة ؟

في البداية أشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع او تابعة واعتذر لكم عن عهذا الـتأخير بسبب الانشغال واخص بالذكر المهندس بشر.
قبل ان ألرد على شرح الجواب لهذا التساؤل سبدأ في هذه المشاركة هذه اليله بالتمهيد في الرد وهو شرح المواصفات البريطانية بهذا الخصوص.
فموضوع ضبط الجودة للخرسانة في المواقع من الامور التي تقلق كل من الاستشاري والمقاول والسبب في ذلك يعود للاسف للجهل لدى الكثير من المهندسين .
فالمتعارف لدى المهندسين في المواقع ان تقييم نتائج الكسر للمكعبات يعتمد على النتيجة لهذه المكعبات دون ربطها بالنتائج السابقة فاذا تم كسر 3 عينات مكعبات او اسطوانات على عمر 28 يوم لخرسانة Grade 30(اي ان قوة الكسر 30 نيوتن لكل مم2 ) نقول انه اذا كانت نتائج الكسر اكبر من 30 فهي مقبوله ويسمح لنتيجة واحدة ان تكون اقل من 30 بشرط الا تقل عن 85% من القوة المطلوبه ( اي 25.5 نيوتن لكل مم2) واذا لم تحقق هذا الشرطين فتعتبر المكعبات راسبة وبالتالي مرفوضة ، ولا يكون هناك ربط مع النتائج السابقة وكذلك فان اعتماد ان النتيجة والتصميم يكون على اساس 30 نيوتن لكل مم2 فيه مخاطرة كبيرة حيث نكون تحت وطاة ان المكعب لدية احتمالية كبيرة في الرسوب.
وهناك في المشاريع الخاصة مثل السدود من المشكلة من الخرسانة المدحولة Roller Compacted Concrete ونتيجة لاضافة مادة البوزلان تكون نتيجة الفحص التعاقدية على عمر 90 اي ان ننتظر المعكبات مدة 90 يوم فلك ان تتخيل ان تكون النتيجة بعد 90 يوم مع العلم بان كمية الصب اليومية كانت بحدود (500 الى 1400 متر مكعب يوميا) حيث يكون ذلك على طبقات .
ولنفرض ان قمنا بالصب اليوم واخذنا مكعبات فهل يعقل بعد 90 ان نقرر ان نتيجة الكسر بعد 90 ستكون ناجحة او راسبة ؟؟!!. متخيل انها رسبت بجميع مكعباتها فهل نزيل كل الخرسانه التي صبت هذا اليوم وجميع من صب بعد هذا اليوم ؟.
انا متأكد ان الجميع سيقول لا يمكن ذلك
لذلك لضبط هذا العمل قدمت المواصفات البريطانية ما يسمى Current Margin اي الاحتياط المباشر وهو اننا عند تصميم الخلطلة الخرسانه نضيف قيمة احتياطية وهذه القيمية تعتمد على السجل لنتائج الصب لنفس الخرسانه حيث يتم تقييم هذه النتائج ومن ثم اخذ قيمة احتياطية اي زيادة عن المطلوب وهو يتعتمد على Standard Deviation لهذه النتائج .​Current Margin
The Current margin for a concrete mix shall be determined by the Contractor and shall be taken as the lesser of :-
الاحتياط المباشر يجب الا يقل عن القيم التالية Current Margin​​ SD * 1.64​​الانحراف المعياري لمئة100 نتيجة خلط منفصلة في نفس الظروف المشابه للخلطة المطلوبه من حيث قوة الكسر والمواد الداخلة في الخلطة الخرسانية خلال مدة لا تزيد عن 12 شهر ولا تقل عن سدس قوة الخرسانة المميزة المطلوبه للخرسانه ذات درجة 15 او 3.75 نيوتن لكل مم2 للخرسانة درجة 20 او اكثر ​​*a) **1.64 times of the standard deviation of cubes tests on at least 100 separate batches of concrete of nominally similar proportions of similar materials and produced over a period not exceeding 12 months by the same plant under similar supervision but not less than one sixth of the characteristic strength for concrete up to Grade 15 or 3.75 N/mm2 for concrete Grade 20 or above.*
*SD * 1.64
الانحراف المعياري اربعون 40 نتيجة خلط منفصلة في نفس الظروف المشابه للخلطة المطلوبه من حيث قوة الكسر والمواد الداخلة في الخلطة الخرسانية خلال مدة لا تقل عن 5 ايام ولا تزيد عن ستة 6 شهور ولا تقل عن ثلث قوة الخرسانة المميزة المطلوبه للخرسانه ذات درجة 15 او 7.5 نيوتن لكل مم2 للخرسانة درجة 20 او أكثر​*​*​**b) **1.64 times of the standard deviation of cubes tests on at least 40 separate batches of concrete of nominally similar proportions of similar materials and produced over a period exceeding 5 days but not exceeding 6 months by the same plant under similar supervision but not less than one third of the characteristic strength for concrete up to Grade 15 or 7.5 N/mm2 for concrete Grade 20 or *
*above.*
*وفي حالة عدم وجود اي نتائج فحص فيم اضافة 15 نيوتن اي اذا كانت قوة الخرسانة المميزة المطلوبه 40 نيوتن لكل مم2 فعندها يجب تصميم الخرسانه على اساس ان القوة المطلوبه تكون اربعون40 مضافا اليها 15 اي تكون خمسمة وخمسون 55 نيوتن لكل مم2 *
*Where there is insufficient data to satisfy items a) or b) above the margin for the initial mix design shall be taken as two thirds of the characteristic strength for concrete up to Grade 15 or 15.0 N/mm2 for concrete of Grade 20 or above. This margin shall be used as the "Current Margin" only until sufficient data is available to satisfy items a) or b) above . *
وان شاء الله غدا اكمل الشرح لطريقة Current Margin من خلال عرض نتائج كسر لدينا سجل لها .​


----------



## almosawi76 (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور استاذ رزق 
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
وجعلنا بمستواك علميا


----------



## الهندسسسة (2 مايو 2009)

في هذا النوع من المنشآت يجب صب القاعدة بدون فواصل صب أو فواصل تمدد كما ذكرت ، بل يستمر العمل ليل ونهار على ورديات حتى لو استمرينا أسبوع على هذا النحو ، المهم ألا نعمل فواصل صب في القاعدة ، وبعد ذلك يكون الفاصل بين القاعدة والجدران بوضع ال water stop في هذه المنطقة ، أما في الحوائط فيمكن عمل فواصل صب بحيث قبل ما نبدأ الصب التالي لازم ننظف مكان الصب القديم ونزيل الأجزاء الضعيفة بضغط الهواء ونضيف مادة الإيبوكسي أو الفيتونيت ، ونضيف لباني الأسمنت ثم نبدأ في صب المرحلة التالية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مايو 2009)

حسن فليح قال:


> ممكن برنامج البرامافيرا للتحميل


 السلام عليكم
اهلا وسهلا بك عضوا في المنتدى
بخصوص طلبك فهو موجود في الموقع وستجد اكثر من مستوى لبرنامج primavera
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13.html


----------



## Raif nour (6 مايو 2009)

والله مشكورين على هذه النقاشات طبعا انا بدرس هندسة مدنية ويا ريت مزيد من النقاشات وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## خلدون الجنابي (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم0000000 نفضل فواصل الصب في zero shrar
لانحتاج فواصل تمدد في هذا النوع من الانشاءات حيث غالبآ ماتكون مملوئة بالماء من الدخل ومحاطة بالتراب من الخارج لموزنة hoop tension مع pressure of soil 
واذا احتجنة مفاصل تمدد فنفضل مفاصل سطحية خارجية غير نافذة 
عند فحصة بالماء يفضل ان يقسم الحوض الى اربع اجزاء بواسطة اكياس الرمل وتغلق الفتحات بواسطة الجص حيث افترض ان مدة الفحص غير طويلة000000مع التقدير


----------



## خلدون الجنابي (7 مايو 2009)

اسف اقصد ال zero shear


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (7 مايو 2009)

أحيي هذا العمل والجهد المتميز من المهندس رزق حجاوي في عرضه للمشاكل وتبيان حلها والتنسيق مع الاعضاء المشاركين بفعالية في الموضوع المتميز للوصول للحل الصحيح للمشاكل المعروضة .
 ولكن لي تعليق
لكم رغبت في عرض المشكله وملابساتها وفي النهاية يتم تجميع طرق الحل لها من مشاركات الاعضاء 
وأقصد بالمشاركات التي يتفق علي أنها الحل الصحيح للمشكله 
ويتم فهرسة المشاكل 
بان يكون للمشكلة رقم وصيغه ونص 
ثم الحل الهندسي السليم الذي يتفق عليه الجميع كل حسب خبرته التنفيذيه لتلك المشكله 
وهكذا لكل المشاكل المطروحه في الموضوع
وفي النهاية يصبح لدينا مشروع موثق ومفهرس للمشاكل الهندسية وحلولها 
يسهل للجميع الاطلاع عليه والاستفادة منه 

لا حرمكم الله الأجر


----------



## نورالدين تو (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الله بعطيك العافية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مايو 2009)

*تصميم الاساس تحت الخزان المعدنيةRingwall foundation Design*

السلام عليكم
ورد سؤال من اح المهندسين حول طريقة تصميم الاساسات تحت خزان معدني بقطر 15 م وارتفاع 5 م
قبل البدء بالاجابة على هذا السؤال اقدم بشكل مختصر الرد حيث كانت لي مرصه بالعمل في مشروع كان فيه خزان نفط قريب من هذه الابعاد .
1. يتم حفر الاساس لفاعدة الخزان وتكون عبارة عن جدار مستمر دائري Concrete Ringwall وسماكته بحدود 35 سم ومسلح لوه قاعدة خرسانة مستمرة Continuous Foundation .
2. يتم وضع طبقات من البيس كورس Base Course ( Selected Material ) ويتم دحلها 95%
3. الطبقة الاخيرة تكزن من الرمل المخلوط بالاسفلت =الزفت Asphalt
4. عند تركيب الخزان المعدني يتم ربط بواسطة مرابط Anchors وكذلك تركيب حمياية مهبطية Cathode Protection
5. جدار مسلح حول الخزان ( يصمم كخزان ) بحيث يكون حجم التحزين داخل هذا الجدار لا يقل عن حجم الوقود داخل الخزان المعدني بحيث اذا حصل اي تسرب او انفجار لهذا الخزان تبقى مادة النفط دخل منطقة الجدار التخزيني ولا تنتقل للخارج.






لاحظ الجدار الحامل للخزان والجدارالمحيط بالخزانات 
6. يتم تصميم القاعدة تحت الخزان بحيث تحمل وزن جدار الخزان (ا متر ) + الحمل الناتج من السقف للخزان + وزن النفط او السائل الواقع فوق جدء من الجدار ( تقريبا نصف عرض الجدار).
وللمزيد من التفصيل اقدم لكم هذا الشرح:-

AWWA D100-96 "AWWA STANDARD FOR WELDED STEEL TANKS FOR WATER STORAGE" has a section on seismic design.
ASCE "Wind Loads and Anchor Bolt design for Petrochemical facilities" would be two places to start. The 45' diameter will probably preclude overturning. Design the width of the ring wall/ring beam to have approximately the same pressure as the soil loading at the center of the tank. When you backfill the interior of the Ring-Wall with compact granular fill material, mound the fill for a 6" to 8" rise at the center of the tank. Long term settlement is greater at the center than at the perimeter.
Design the hoop stress of the Ringwall for the surcharge loading of the fuel filled tank. 
Concrete Ring Wall Foundation
This type of foundation is generally suitable for tanks over 12 m (39’) diameter. The edge of the tank sits on the concrete ring wall which carries the weight of the tan shell. The space inside the foundation and under the tank is filled with compacted granular fill that is topped with crushed stone graded to a maximum size of 19 mm (3/4”). Limestone is never used as the fill material. Drains should be provided in the ring wall so that any acid leaks will drain out and be detected





Storage yards up to 150ft diameter and none were ever on a concrete Ringwall. We sometimes used a crushed stone Ringwall for founding the tank rim. 
The choice of a concrete ring wall or crushed stone ringwall or no ring wall under the tank edges is dependent on the site conditions and the tank under consideration.
But can have problems with lateral spread - which can result in damage to the floor of the tank. And the viability of a crushed stone pad diminishes as the height of the tank increases. 
The weight of the wall + that portion of the roof carried by the wall are considered to bear on an assumed annular ring portion of the floor plate. When that loading exceeds that of the allowable soil pressure, or when that loading exceeds that of the hydrostatic loading of the tank (height x liquid loading), a ring-wall is normally used to distribute, or equalize the load between the soil pressure due to the direct liquid loading and the soil pressure carried by the annular ring. This tends to reduce the differential settlement and allows for a more equal settlement of the tank. Sometimes, you will see a stiffener angle or plate at the base of the tank wall to distribute the wall loads.
A large majority of petroleum tanks where the diameter >> height have no footings, the overturning due to wind and or seismic is << that the dead load resisting moment and require no tie-downs.​ 
There are two methods; one with a concrete ring beam and the other is simply _a thick layer of crushed stone overtopped by a layer of bitumen sand mix_. 
Without a ring beam the crushed stone has to be extended wider than the tank in order to spread the load. 
_An important consideration is to prevent contamination of the soil by the fuel in case of a leak and it is sometimes necessary to cast the tank farm area with a concrete slab to form an impervious layer with a high bund wall along the perimeter. Thus the ring wall beam solution fit neatly into this application._
I have worked for design tank foundations such that the soil bearing below the tank bottom resting on fill + depth to bottom of ringwall x soil density equals the bearing pressure of the shell + concrete ringwall soil bearing value. The ring width centerline is offset radially to the tank wall as necessary to ensure that the soil bearing below is constant and not the result of any eccentric load.
You Download Example of Tank Foundation ​ 
http://www.slideruleera.net/TankFoundations.pdf​ 
Examples for Foundation Design under Circular Steel Tanks 




​ 

Concrete Ringwall​ 


وللمزيد من التفصيل في الحسابات الانشائية اليكم هذا البرنامج

http://www.4shared.com/file/33382959/f90a1981/Concrete_Ring_Wall_Foundation.html?s=1


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع ليس خطير جدا وانما يحتاج الى خبرة وفن معالجه التعشيش
كيف يحصل التعشيش؟؟ يحصل اولا من عدة اسباب اما من كثرة حديد التسليح وهنا يكون صعوبه لضوع الرجاج واما يكون التعشيش من كثرة الرج في هذا المكان فيحصا ان ينزل ماء الخرسانه الى اسفل وهنا يحصل التعشيش او في اوقات اخرى يحصل التعشيش في الفارق الزمني في الصب وخاصه في الاوقات الحارة حيث يتم صب مكان ما ويتاخر الصب نتيجه خلل في هذا المكان ولا يحصل معالجه فوريه عندما نعود للصب في نفس المكان وهنا يحصل التعشيش وهناك مواد كثيرة لمعاجله المشكله وبالطرق الفنيه المختلفه ولكن الحرص الشديد ان تنفذ بصورة جيدة


----------



## charoooofa (12 مايو 2009)

asalam 3ala man itaba3a lhoda momkin hada yashrahli sho tabi3at idirasa 3an aliiiiiiiiidara


----------



## mohammed 14 (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسي الملتقي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اعلم ان هذا الموضوع جد مهم لكنني ولضيق وقتي لا اقرء هنا ولكن انا اواجه مشكلة في الموقع فيما يخص صب الخرسانة وسط هذا الكم من التسليح ما عساني افعل هل بستطاعت احدكم ان يساعدني او يوجهني انا في حيرة من امري وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 مايو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اعلم ان هذا الموضوع جد مهم لكنني ولضيق وقتي لا اقرء هنا ولكن انا اواجه مشكلة في الموقع فيما يخص صب الخرسانة وسط هذا الكم من التسليح ما عساني افعل هل بستطاعت احدكم ان يساعدني او يوجهني انا في حيرة من امري وشكرا مسبقا


 السلا م عليكم
في البداية ارحب بالاخت ماطمة المهاجر وعلى ثقتها بالمنتدى وطرحها مثل هذة المشكلة والتي للاسف تتكرر في معظم المشاريع حيث لا يتم اخذ تفاصيل الحديد والتركيب وطريقة الصب للخرسانة في مرحلة التصميم او مرحلة اعداد المخططات التنفيذية Shop drawings وانما يكتشف بعد تركيب الحديد وقبل البدء بالصب.
لحل مشكلة كثافة حديد التسليح تم طرحها في وقت سابق وتم الرد عليها بالتفصيل وبالتحديد كيفية حل مشكلة كثافة حديد التسليح في مرحلة التصميم او ما قبل تنفيذ حديد التسليح بالموقع.ويمكن البحث عليه هنا في هذا الموضوع او في مواضيع اخرى حيث قمت بشرح ذلك .
وبما ان المشكلة قد حصلت فيكون الحل لهذخ المشكلة من خلال:-
1- تحديد مكونات الخلطة الخرسانية ، يجب الا يزيد قطر الحصويات الخشنة Coarse Aggregate = الركام الخشن او الزلط الخشن عن 10 مم.
2- استخدام الخرسانة ذاتية الدمك Self Compacted concrete وفي مثل هذه يكون Flow of concrete =550 to 600 mm لا يستخدم slump test في هذه الخرسانة.
3- اذا لم يكن هناك امكانية لعمل خرسانة ذاتية الدمك Self compacted cocrete يتم توريد خرسانة يكون فيها slump عالى لا يقل عن 20 وتكون الاضافة بزيادة التشغيل باستخدام المواد المميعة supper blastesizer وليس زيادة الماء بحيث تبقى W/C كما هي واردة في مواصفات العطاء (بحدود 0.55) وذات محتوى اسمنتى عالي لتعويض الزيادة في تشغيل الخرسانة بسبب زيادة كمية الماء ( الماء الحر + الماء في المواد الاضافية =المميع).​
استخدام رجاج vibratore ذو قطر صغير.​
استخدام الرج من الجانب في المكان الذي يمكن فيه ادخال الرجاج.​
تعبئة = صب pourring الخرسانة من الجنب وليس من الاعلى حتى لا يحصل حصر للخرسانة في الاعلى ويبقى الداخل بدون خرسانة.​
التاكد اثناء الصب بالطرق على الطوبار=الشدة =shutrring=formwork من الاسفل بواسطة مطرقة ان الخرسانة قد وصلت لكامل سطح الخرسانة​
وللمزيد من المعلومات بخصوص الخرسانة ذاتية الدمك Self Compacted Concrete يمكن الرجوع للرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94466.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108971.html​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلا م عليكم
> في البداية ارحب بالاخت ماطمة المهاجر وعلى ثقتها بالمنتدى وطرحها مثل هذة المشكلة والتي للاسف تتكرر في معظم المشاريع حيث لا يتم اخذ تفاصيل الحديد والتركيب وطريقة الصب للخرسانة في مرحلة التصميم او مرحلة اعداد المخططات التنفيذية shop drawings وانما يكتشف بعد تركيب الحديد وقبل البدء بالصب.
> لحل مشكلة كثافة حديد التسليح تم طرحها في وقت سابق وتم الرد عليها بالتفصيل وبالتحديد كيفية حل مشكلة كثافة حديد التسليح في مرحلة التصميم او ما قبل تنفيذ حديد التسليح بالموقع.ويمكن البحث عليه هنا في هذا الموضوع او في مواضيع اخرى حيث قمت بشرح ذلك .
> وبما ان المشكلة قد حصلت فيكون الحل لهذخ المشكلة من خلال:-
> ...


اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخ رزق وهذا كرم من حضرتك ان يتسع صدرك للاجابة عدة مراة على نفس السؤال ولقد قلت في نفسي هذه النقطة اكيد انحكى فيها و الموضوع فيه مشاركات عديدة واحترت في طريقة البحث اما وقد اجبتني فلا ادري كيف اشكرك والله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله عنا جميها خير جزاء ونحن نعتبرك مرجعا مهما جدا في المنتدى ان صح التعبير


----------



## halk (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياأخي بارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## اماني777 (15 مايو 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم انا بشكركم على المعلومات الرائعه. دى اول مرة اشارك فى المنتدى ,وبتمنى تمدونا بمعلومات عن التصميم والتحليل.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 مايو 2009)

اماني777 قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم انا بشكركم على المعلومات الرائعه. دى اول مرة اشارك فى المنتدى ,وبتمنى تمدونا بمعلومات عن التصميم والتحليل.


 السلام عليكم
نرحب بك في المنتدى ونشكر لك ثقتك به.
بخصوص طلبك فهناك الكثير من المواضيع التي تبحث في طلبك
1- محاضرات في الخرسانة والمنشأت المعدنية
2- شرح للعدد من البرامج الهندسية المختصصه في التحليل الانشائي SAAd , ETABS ,SAAP وغيرها.
3- هناك الكثير من برامج Software ااتحليل الانشائ
ومكتبه كاملة للكتب
وما عليك سوى بذلك قليل من الجهد وستجدين طلبك.
اما هذا الموضوع فهو متخصص بشكل عام في طرح المشاكل والاخطاء التنفيذية التي تحصل بالموقع وطرق حلها بشكل هندسي وعلمي.


----------



## ملهم الحجي (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لتنفيذ الجسور
ارجو الافادة
في الفترة فك الشدة المعدنية
وهل تعامل معاملة الجسور في المباني السكنية
من حيث فك الشدة فقط
وهل من امور يجب الانتباه لها بشكل عام

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مايو 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة لتنفيذ الجسور
> ارجو الافادة
> في الفترة فك الشدة المعدنية
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص فك الشدة ( بعض النظر سواء كانت معدنية او خشبية او غيرها من انظمة الشدة) بخصوص الجسور فلها معاملة خاصة تختلف عن الابنية.
حيث يتم تحديدها بالمواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع لانها تعتمد على الابعاد بين الدعامات supportsومقطع البلاطة للجسر وقوة الخرسانة والظروف المحيطة ( درجة الحرارة والرطوبة والاضافات بالخرسانة ).
ولكن بشكل عام يتم اخذ مكعبات وتوضع في نفس ظروف الجسر ويتم كسرها على اسبوع ،14 يوم ، 28 يوم .
ومن خلال قوة الكسر للخرسانة يتم التأكد من التصميم على اساس ان قوة الخرسانة في هذه الحالة هي القوة التي نحسب عليها من المكعبات( لفك الشدة بعمر المكعبات ) وفي هذه الحالة يجب ان تكون الخرسانة قادة على حمل البلاطة للجسر مع عامل امان.
ومن خلال الخبرة يتم فك الشدة على عمر لا يقل عن 21 يوم في ايام الصيف وتصل الى 28 او اكثر في حالات خاصة( الشتاء البارد).


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مايو 2009)

*صب الاعمدة والجدران ذاع الارتفاع العالي*

السلام عليكم


> كثيرا ما نواجهة في الحياة العملية في الصب صب اعمدة او جدران يكون في ارتفاع الصب المطلوب أكثر من 2.5 متر فيكيف يمكن حل هذه المشكلة بالموقع .


 
وفي الارتفاعات التي تزيد عن 2.5 متر ( الحد الاقصى المسموح به لرمي pouring concrete الخرسانة دون حصول مشكلة الانفصال لمكونات الخرسانة Seggregations ) يتم بعد انهاء اعمال الشدة = الطوبار= الكفراج shuttring=Formwork عمل منصات عمل Plat form وهي قد تكون جزء من اعمال الطوبار للعمود او الجدار كما في الصور المرفقة











وقد تكون منصة العمل منفصلة عن نظام طوبار العمود او الجدار كما في الصور اللاحقة.

تعتمد طريقة الصب على ابعاد العمود وطريقة الصب 
اذا كانت ابعاد العمود تسمح بادخال خرطوم المضخة Pipe of pump فهذا افضل حيث في هذه الحالة يتم ادخال الخرطوم حتى يتم الصب على ارتفاع 1 من الارضية ، ويجب التأكد هنا من ان الرجاج يصل الى اسفل قاعدة العمود ليصل الرج vibratore الى كامل مقطع العمود.





لاحظ منصات العمل منفصلة عن طوبار العمود ( منفصلة عن الشدة ) 

اذا لم يكن هناك امكانية من ادخال خرطوم المضخة يتم تركيب محقان=مخروط cone وفي نهايتة بايب بحيث يصل الى قاعدة العمود.












مخروط للصب (لاحظ كيف يتم التحكم بكمية الصب من خلال العجل Wheel) والخرطوم (باللون الازرق) للصب داخل الاعمدة او الجدران . 
اذا لم يكن هناك امكانيه للعمل بالطريقة 1 او 2 يتم عمل فتحات window = opening وتركيب مزراب shot=gutter على الفتحة بحيث يتم عمل فتحة كل 2.5 م.
التأكد اثناء الصب بان الخرسانة قد وصلت لكامل مقطع العمود من خلال استخدام المطرقة والطرق على الشدة= الطوبار كفراج=formwork=shuttering للعمود من الخارج واستخدام الرجاج وان يكون ارتفاع الصب كل مره بحدود 50-60 سم ورجها وثم الصب مره اخرى.
يتم التوقف بين مراحل الصب ( 50 -60 سم ) بحيث نحقق شروط تصميم الطوبار في معدل الصب Rate of concreting في الساعة (4 م/ساعة السرعة التي صمم عليها الطوبار للعمود )( اقصى معدل صب مسموح به 7 م / ساعه )ففي حالة ارتفاع العمود 8 متر مثلا ومعدل الارتفاع بالصب 4 متر يكون لدينا صب العمود بالكامل 8/4=2 ساعة ولو فرضنا اننا سنتوقف عن الصب كل 1 م ( سيكون عدد مراحل الصب=7) فيكون زمن التوقف =120/ 7=17 دقيقة ( بحدود ربع ساعة ننتظر بين المرحلة والثانية).
يجب ان يتم التداخل بين الطبقات عند استعمال الرجاج بحدود 10 سم لنضمن عدم حدوث اي فاصل صب بين الطبقات .
اما في صب الجدران فيتم الصب على طبقات بحيث يتم صب كامل طول الجدار على نفس ارتفاع الطبقة تقريبا ونحافظ على نفس شرط معدل الصب الذي صمم عليه الطوبار=الشدة للجدار


----------



## calm.volcano (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلكم عايز اعرف ايه الحل
وانا عاندي مشكله مش عارف لها حلها او مش عارف اذا كانت دي مشكله كبيره ام لا
انا عندي سقف بمساحة 120 متر تم صبه 
ولكن للاسف لم يتم رش السقف بعد الصب نهائيا 
والان وبعد فتر ظهرت تشققات في السقف يصل عرضها تقريبا 2 ملي وفي اماكن متفرقه من السقف 
وانا الصراحه مش عارف اعمل ايه
هل اقوم برش السقف الان ام الرش يكون بعد الصب مباشرة
ام هذه الشقوق ليست خطيره 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 مايو 2009)

calm.volcano قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من فضلكم عايز اعرف ايه الحل
> وانا عاندي مشكله مش عارف لها حلها او مش عارف اذا كانت دي مشكله كبيره ام لا
> انا عندي سقف بمساحة 120 متر تم صبه
> ...


السلام عليكم
لاعطاء جواب دقيق يطلب ارسال صور للسقف الذي تم صبه لتحديد اماكن النشققات CRACKS .
وكذلك يجب الاسراع برش الماء الغزير بشكل مستمر ولمدة اسبوع مع تغطيتها بالخيش والنايلون مع انني افضل ان يتم عمل احواض من الرمل ( الخرسانة ) فوق السقف وتعبئتها بالماء .
كما في الصورة المرفقة 
وكذلك اعلامي هل يحدث تسرب للماء من السقف بعد الرش بالماء او تعبئة الاحواض.



















استخدام المرشات sprinklers ( مع الخيش لبقائة رطبا )لرش البلاطات الكبيرة


----------



## calm.volcano (17 مايو 2009)

انا بشكرك جدا اخي رزق حجاوي في البدايه علي ردك علي سؤالي
ولكن للاسف انا احاول الان ان احضر لك صور السقف ولكن اريد ان اعرف هل اقوم برش السقف علي الرغم انه تم صبه من فتره طويله وهل يجب وضع غطاء عليه ام ليس بالضروره اذا لم يتوفر غطاء وللعلم انا اماكن التشققات تقريبا فوق الكمر اي تحيط بالغرف اي تصل بين العواميد
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 مايو 2009)

calm.volcano قال:


> انا بشكرك جدا اخي رزق حجاوي في البدايه علي ردك علي سؤالي
> ولكن للاسف انا احاول الان ان احضر لك صور السقف ولكن اريد ان اعرف هل اقوم برش السقف علي الرغم انه تم صبه من فتره طويله وهل يجب وضع غطاء عليه ام ليس بالضروره اذا لم يتوفر غطاء وللعلم انا اماكن التشققات تقريبا فوق الكمر اي تحيط بالغرف اي تصل بين العواميد
> ولك جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم
كما قلت لك رش الماء حتى لو كانت المدة التي مضت اكثر من اسبوع وكلما زادت مدة الرش زادت قوة الخرسانه مع مرور الزمن ولتتأكد من ذلك اليك هذا المخطط الذي يوضح ذلك انه كلما زادة مدة الرش او وجود الرطوبة على الخرسانةيؤدي الى زيادة قوتها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 مايو 2009)

*أسباب انقلاب Mobile Crane*

السلام عليكم
في هذه المشاركة اقدم لكم صور لانقلاب احد mobile Crane في الموقع لتحليل الاسباب وطرق تلافيها في المستقبل عند استخدام مثل هذه الاليات في الموقع.
وهذه الصور وصلت الي بالايميل .
9Day Old 250 ton Liebherr Crane (never used before
$4million price tag.​ 


 
ما شاء لله خارج من الوكالة​ 


 
يا ترى ما سبب انقلاب mobile Crane هل كان الحمل أكبر من المسموح به ؟!!
لا لا لا أكيد عين وصابته ​ 


 
شكل الارضية تحت الونش Mobile Crane انهارت بسب عدم تحملها للاحمال ؟؟!!​ 


 
أكيد في حفرة تحت البلاطة وقع الونش فيها ؟!!!​ 


 
شكل الحفرة عميقة ؟؟؟!!!!​ 


 
الحقوا الونش كله راح ينزل بالحفرة ؟!!!​ 





واخيرا عرف سبب الانقلاب Mobile Crane وسقوطة ؟؟!!
أكيد لم يكن السبب عين بل .............. من كل الموجودين في الموقع
(ولم يصب اي شخص بأذى )​ 
والان هل يعقل ان يتم وقوف ونش Mobile Crane فوق بلاطة Deck Slab سماكة 10سم ؟؟​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مايو 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> السلام عليكم





ملهم الحجي قال:


> مو مصدق انو في حدا بيخلي القلاب
> يوقف على بلاطة
> انشاله ما يكون حدا انضر
> بس هي مسؤليه المهندس ام الشركة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الله يحمينا​



السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركتك ولكن هناك خطأ في الكتابة لديك فالذي يظهر بالصورة ونش =Mobile Crane
اما وقف الونش فوق البلاطة slab لما يكون عن خطأ وعدم معرفة ولكن كان عن تخطيط والذي يؤكد ذلك الصورة الاخيره حيث يلاحظ وجود دعامات Support تحت البلاطة لدعمها حيث تم وضعها تحت اماكن الارجل للونش ولكن الذي حصل هو انهيار في البلاطة نفسها حيث انها من نوع Deck Slab (صفائع معدنية مجلفنة ومضعلة corrugated Steel Sheet ) ونتجية لها الانهيار حصل عدم توازن لاحظ ان الجزء الصلب من البلاطة لم يتأثر ؟! وانما الانهيار كله في Deck slab​ 




لاحظ ان الانهيار فقط في deck slab وانهيار الدعم Support (الاعمدة باللون البرتقالي ) تحتها ام تحت الجسور Drop Beam فلم تتأثر .
وهذا النوع من الانهيارات يكون سببه قوى الثقب Punching Shear للبلاطة نتيحة الحمل المركز Concentrated Load والذي نتج في هذه الحالة عن ضغط الحمل على ارجل الونش.​ 
وقد تستغرب الان ان ذلك يمكن ان يحدث في الجسور للطرق عندما لا يتم توزيع الضغط تحت ارجل الونش على البلاطات المفرغة Hollow Slabالتي تحته كما في الحالة التالية


 
انقلاب ونش Mobile Crane فوق جسر Bridge​ 




لاحظ انهيار بلاطة الجسر Punching Shear تحت تأثير ضعط ارجل الونش​


----------



## moaj (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم من يساعدني في معرفه معادله لحساب حجم hammer tank والضغوط المطلوبه وكذالك قدره كمبروسر هواء للتغذيه المعلومات المتوفرهكما يلي:
اربع مضخات تضخ كل واحده 700م مكعب على خط 600مم الى خزان يرتفع عن مكان المضخات 90متر


----------



## احمد عراق (22 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشاركة الثالثة من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية اقدم لكم المشاركة التاليه :-
> 
> طلب من احد المهندس تصميم قاعة او هنجر خرساني وبعد دراستة لقدرة تحمل التربه bearing capacity of soil والمتطلبات المعماريه للمالك والمخططات المعمارية قام بتصميم عقدة القاعه slab بجمله انشائية عبارة عن اطار رئيسي Main Frame طول بحره span = 17 m ومحمل عليه جسور عرضية drop beam 600*200 mm وبلاطة مصمتة في اتجاه واحد One Way Solid Slab 150 mm وقاعده خرسانية Isolated Foundatio 4.5*5*0.4 m ( الارتقاع غير واضح في المخططات ) وطريقة الاتصال بين القاعدة والاطار نوع مفصل بسيط Hing Support وتم تنفيذ هذا المفصل hing من خلال قضبات حديد [email protected] مم بطول 1 متر في الاطار والاطار مستند على صفحية من الرصاص Lead Plate 350*500*25 mm ( سماكة الصفحية بحاجة لتعديل حيث انه 25ملم وليس 250 ملم - خطأ طباعه). وكل هذه التفاصيل موجوده في الملف المرفق
> ...


استاذي العزيز طبعا من خلال فهمي البسيط للمساله ادركت انها اما ان تكون ابتكار هندسي رائع او يكمن الخطا في المفصل hing اعتقد بان المفروض ان يكون من نوع Fixed Support لان لدينا قوة وعزم خاصة اذا كان الفضاء عالي...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مايو 2009)

احمد عراق قال:


> استاذي العزيز طبعا من خلال فهمي البسيط للمساله ادركت انها اما ان تكون ابتكار هندسي رائع او يكمن الخطا في المفصل hing اعتقد بان المفروض ان يكون من نوع Fixed Support لان لدينا قوة وعزم خاصة اذا كان الفضاء عالي...


السلام عليكم
اشكر على المشاركة اما بخصوص استفسار فلا اعلم هل اطلعت على كامل الردود في هذا الموضوع ام لا.
بخصوص تصميم الاطارات= الفريمات =Frames فيتم حسب حالة الاسناد Supprot Type بين الاطار والقاعدة والتي تعتمد على نوعية التربة .
فعندما تكون التربة ضعيفة ومن الممكن ات تتعرض التربة للهبوط فاننا نلجأ بأن يكون الاتصال بين العمود ( العنصر الشاقولي او العمودي ) للاطار مع القاعدة بشكل مفصلي Hing Support وكما هو معلوم فان هذا المفصل يتحمل فقط قوى شاقولية Vertical load ولا يتحمل اية عزوم Momen=Zero .
وقد تم تصميم قاعات على هذا الاساس ويمكن الرجوع لكتب الدكتور المهندس محمد هلال - مصر في تصميم القاعات البيتونية وهي متوفرة في المكتبات اما جامعة القاهره.
وقد قام المهندس عماد درويش بترجمتها للعربية وهي متوفر في مكتبات دمشق وفي نقابة المهندسين السوريين - فرع دمشق


----------



## طال علم (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
بعد التحية ...لدى سؤالين غاية فى الاهمية واقسم بالله هدعى لحضرتك كتير جدا 
الاول
انى مش قادر اعرف ايه الحد الادنى المقبول لمقاومة الشد ل حديد التسليح سمك 8mm
the minimum required of tensile strenght for steel bar size 8mm??
السؤال ده بجد مهم جدا بالنسبة ليه وياريت حضرتك تجاوبنى عليه النهارده
الثانى هرفق صور لانها هتببين الموقف احسن وبجد محتاجة حل تنفيذى

جزاك الله خيرا...وتقبل تحياتى
ا


----------



## burawi (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في البداية مهما كانت الامكانيات الميكنية اقصد السيارات والخلاطات الميكانيكية بسيطة او احيانا معدومة لتنفيذ مثل هذا العمل هذا لا يمنع من ان يتم العمل بايد عمال ولكن قبل طرح الحلول لابد من معرفة ان كان لهذا العمل تصميم ام لا فان كان لديه تصميم واخذ في الاعتباركل ماطرحت لابد من اتباع التصميم واذا لم يكن هناك تفاصيل لما تقول اقترح الاتي : اولا تنفذ القاعدة بحيث يعمل بها مجرى على شكل حرف U دون استمرار لحديد التسليح ما عدا خروج water stop في وسط الحرف ويخرج معه اسياخ حديد لتثبيته وتعمل shear connector ثم تعشق الحوائط على شكل حرف Y في المجرى وتصب علي مراحل حسب الارتفاع لحوائط الخزان مع وضع مانع التسرب water stop بين كل مرحلة واخرى دون قطع استمرار حديد التسليح والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## استشاري البناء (27 مايو 2009)

طال علم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> بعد التحية ...لدى سؤالين غاية فى الاهمية واقسم بالله هدعى لحضرتك كتير جدا
> الاول
> انى مش قادر اعرف ايه الحد الادنى المقبول لمقاومة الشد ل حديد التسليح سمك 8mm
> ...


اذا يسمح الاستاذ رزق......................اتصور لايقل عن 1800 كغم كشد مباشر ويعتمد على نوع الحديد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مايو 2009)

hesham-sakr قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> مهندس رزق ماذا تقصد بان طول الخزان بحدود 138 متر.


 السلام عليكم
المقصود هو طول المحيط للخزان الدائري = 44*3.14=138 متر
حيث كان قطر الخزان 44 متر


----------



## hu-yo (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اطرح عليكم موضوع فاصل انشائي في جدار ساند بجانبه قاعدة لمبنى مجاور من لديه افكار وحلول ارجو ان يرفق معها رسومات ان أمكن شاكرين تعاونكم


----------



## دودو عبد الحافظ (2 يونيو 2009)

ياريت تعطينا الاجابه أني فعلا لم استطع التوصل للحل مع العلم اني مهندسه تنفيذ ارجو الاجابه بشيء من التفصيل ومراعاه نقص الخبره ودقه الموضوع الذي طرحته ومشكورا


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (5 يونيو 2009)

هل هو فاصل هبوط ام تمدد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يونيو 2009)

hu-yo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اطرح عليكم موضوع فاصل انشائي في جدار ساند بجانبه قاعدة لمبنى مجاور من لديه افكار وحلول ارجو ان يرفق معها رسومات ان أمكن شاكرين تعاونكم


 السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة لم افهم السؤال جيدا وما هو مطلوب بالضبط ويطلب ارفاق مخطط تبين سؤالك بوضوح حتى تتم الاجابة عليه بشكل مفصل.
ولكن بشكل عام يكون الفصل مع الجار هو فاصل هبوط Settlement Joint ولا يمكن ان يكون فاصل تمدد Expansion Joint ( يكون الفصل في فاصل التمدد فوق منسوب القواعد ).
اما القعادة التي تكون جهة الجار اذا كانت الابنية متلاصقة Leg Footing with Tie Beam حيث يتم وضع فاصل بعرض 2.5 ( 1 انش ) ابتداءا من القاعدة من مادة السيلوتكس ويفضل النوع المقطرن والا يتم دهانه بمادة القطران ( الزفته ) لحماية .​


----------



## amroune (6 يونيو 2009)

اسئلة و مشاكل مهمة تفيد المهندس المدني بالخصوص جزاكم الله خيرا
انا شخصبا صادفتني و قمت بنفس الحل الي تفضل به الإخوة الكرام
و بيقى الحل الأفضل هو الوقاية باستعمال جهاز نزع الفراغات و الخلط الجيد للخرسانة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يونيو 2009)

amroune قال:


> اسئلة و مشاكل مهمة تفيد المهندس المدني بالخصوص جزاكم الله خيرا
> انا شخصبا صادفتني و قمت بنفس الحل الي تفضل به الإخوة الكرام
> و بيقى الحل الأفضل هو الوقاية باستعمال جهاز نزع الفراغات و الخلط الجيد للخرسانة


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك في هذا الباب ونتمنى عليك ان توضح اكثر " الوقاية باستعمال جهاز نزع الفراغات ؟؟" وعن تارب السابقة في حل المشاكل من خلال طرح المشكله واعطاء الفرصه لاقتراح الحلول المناسبة ومن ثم تضع الحل الذي قمت ليستفيد الجميع من هذا الحل .
مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التقدم والنجاح.​


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 يونيو 2009)

معلومات قيمة جدا وشكرا للجميع على هذا المستوى الراقى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يونيو 2009)

ثري ام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو ان استوضح عن التزفيت فوق الخرسانة مباشرة واعني صب خرسانة على مسار حفر بعرض 0.5م..يعني التزفيت على حفريات خطوط المياه او المجاري في الشارع واقصد انه تم صب خرسانة بعمق 20سم وترك 5سم للاسفلت .هل يتم ذلك ام الافضل ان يكون الاسفلت على البسكورس؟





رزق حجاوي قال:


> الافضل ان تكون الزفتة فوق طبقة من البيس كورس وليس فوق الخرسانة حتى تكون القاعدة تحت الزفتة مرنه وليست صلبه مما يؤثر على حركة عجلات المركبات .


السلام عليكم
ستكون هذه المشاركة الاولى في مجال هندسة الطرق في باب " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية "
لاحقا لمشاركتي السابقة والتي كانت تخص فقط الحالة التي سألتها المهندسة ثرى وهي حالة اعادة الزفته في الترنشات.
اما في حالة الجسور او الانفاق او الطرق الخرسانية Concrete Pavement والتي تكون فيها الارضية او السطح من الخرسانة فيتم وضع طبقة 
MC يليها طبقة الاسلفت Asphalt 
وقد قمت بتوضيحة في الصور اللاحقة ويفضل ان يتم وضع طبقة Memberane or Geotextile Fabric فوق الخرسانة يليها طبقة الاسلفت لحماية الخرسانة.





Installing barrier on the ramps using the "slip form
" method - the machine pours a special mix of concrete
that is stiff enough to stay in place without having to set in 
molds for days. The machine moves the
barrier mold (or form) along the steel framework as it pours the concrete.​ 





A worker clad in rain gear operates machinery to 
drill holes in the side of existing pavement 
Steel rods will be inserted in the holes
to connect the existing pavement to
the new pavement.​ 





Place a thick layer of new concrete pavement on top of the asphalt base and drag
astroturf weighed down with gravel over the wet concrete to finish the surface.





The next few photos show the dowel bar retrofit pavement rehabilitation process. 
Once slots are cut across the joints between concrete panels,
workers use jackhammers to remove enough pavement to insert the 
dowel bars





Dowel bars are inserted into the slots in the pavement. 
The bars link the concrete panels and prevent the 
panels from rubbing against each other and becoming worn





With the dowel bars in place, crews fill the slots with 
concrete and use equipment to vibrate the wet concrete
so it settles properly





After vibrating the concrete, workers finish the surface 
so it will be smooth to drive across. 





Finally, crews sawcut the new concrete at the panel joint 
to prevent cracking. The dowel bar retrofit process
extends the life of existing pavement by ten to fifteen years



Laying concrete pavement .




Install a geotextile fabric(or Membrane ) on the new 
bridge deck prior to asphalt paving. The fabric will
help prevent reflective cracking in the concrete. 




The bridge deck nears completion
.


----------



## فراس 1 (20 يونيو 2009)

ممكن يكون الشرح باللغة العربية العلمية لأن التعابير الواردة لم تكن مفهومة وجزاكم الله خيرا:69:


----------



## col (22 يونيو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> سأبدأ بفتح موضوع تحت عنوان مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول .....؟؟؟!!!!
> من خلال اطلاعي على عدد من المواضيع التي يتم نقشها او السؤال عنها في هذا المنتدى او غيره من المنتديات ان هناك مواضيع ومشاكل يتم طرحها ونجد حلول ممن واجه هذه المشكله وقام بتنفيذ حل لها او ان هناك مهندسين يقترحون حل معين لهذه المشكله .
> هذا يكون ذو فائدة عظيمة عندما يكون الحل يتبع الحل الهندسي المبني على اساس الخبره والاطلاع على مراجع علمية ومن خلال مشاركة اكثر من مهندس وليس حلا فرديا قدر الامكان.
> سأبدأ في مشلكة تحدث كثير في المواقع وهي وجود تعشيش ( فراغات في صب الخرسانة) وقد تكون في عمود خرساني او نقطة التقاء الجسور مع الاعمدة او في الجسر نفسة او في البلاطات.
> ...


سلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته

انا مهندس متخرج سنة 2008 واشتغل بالسعوديا بالاساسات والدعم يوجد موقع واريد فكره لها وهيا عبارة عن 
ثلاث بحيرات طبعا مياه بحر اول بحيرة عمق 8م وثانية وثالثة 4م واريد ان اسحب المياة من ثانية وثالثة 
عشان احفر وانظف المكان اما بحير اولى تكون على وضعها حالى سؤال كيف اقفل على بحيره اولى وكيف اسحب المياه 
هل يوجد عندكم حلول
ارجاء ارد باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## msaelfeky (22 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة انا عندى مشكلة انة تم صب لبشة بفاصل انشاء من غير وضع water stop اية الحل لهذة المشكلة ارجو الافادة


----------



## سارة العراقية (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يونيو 2009)

msaelfeky قال:


> الحقيقة انا عندى مشكلة انة تم صب لبشة بفاصل انشاء من غير وضع water stop اية الحل لهذة المشكلة ارجو الافادة


السلام عليكم
لم توضح في سؤالك هل هناك مياه جوفية ام لا ؟
وبعدها سأشرح لك بالتفصيل كيفية المعالجة اذا اكان هناك مياه جوفية.
اما اذا لم يكون هناك مياه جوفية فيتم العزل باي نوع مناسب حسب متطلبات او استخدام Membraine وفي منطقة الوصل بين القاعدة والجدار يفضل عمل طبقة ثانية تكون متعامدة عليها.


----------



## سيد طه محمد (7 يوليو 2009)

مهنسدنا الغالي رزق حجازي السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا أعمل بمشروع أصلاح لصوامع حبوب Grain silos و الصومعة أبعادها 7 متر * 7 متر و أرتفاع 50 متر و الحوائط خرسانية بسمك 30 سم ، و عملية الأصلاح بتتمثل في عمل حائط خارجي بسمك 30 سم و حائط أخر داخلي بسمك 30 سم أيضا و الحائط الأصلي بينهم على أن يتم ربط الحوائط الجديدة و القديمة بواسطة dowels على مسافات 30 سم تقريبا ، و سؤالي هو التالي :
1- كيف يتم حساب أطوال تشريك الdowels داخل الحائط الأصلي ( مع العلم أنها قطر 16 مم )؟
2-هل الأفضل أن يكون تشريك الحائط الخارجي و الحائط الداخلي على نفس الخط أو الأفضل أن يكون تشريك الحائط الخارجي منفصل عن تشريك الحائط الداخلي و يكونو بالتبادل Staggered؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يوليو 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> مهنسدنا الغالي رزق حجازي السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أنا أعمل بمشروع أصلاح لصوامع حبوب Grain silos و الصومعة أبعادها 7 متر * 7 متر و أرتفاع 50 متر و الحوائط خرسانية بسمك 30 سم ، و عملية الأصلاح بتتمثل في عمل حائط خارجي بسمك 30 سم و حائط أخر داخلي بسمك 30 سم أيضا و الحائط الأصلي بينهم على أن يتم ربط الحوائط الجديدة و القديمة بواسطة dowels على مسافات 30 سم تقريبا ، و سؤالي هو التالي :
> 1- كيف يتم حساب أطوال تشريك الdowels داخل الحائط الأصلي ( مع العلم أنها قطر 16 مم )؟
> 2-هل الأفضل أن يكون تشريك الحائط الخارجي و الحائط الداخلي على نفس الخط أو الأفضل أن يكون تشريك الحائط الخارجي منفصل عن تشريك الحائط الداخلي و يكونو بالتبادل Staggered؟


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على ثقتك بالمنتدى، وعلى سؤالك القيم :​
يفضل ارفاق مخطط او سكتش لطريقة الاصلاح والمواد المقترجة للاصلاح.​
السايلو الذي تتحدث عنه مربع المقطع 7*7 م وليس دائري.​
في البداية يجب ربط الجدران الجديدة(الداخلي والخارجي ) بالقاعدة .​
ليعمل الجدار الداخلي والخارجي مع بعضهما البعض يجب ان التوصيل بينهما مباشره لان التوصيل مع الجدار القديم ربما يكون ضعيفا وبالتالي لا نحصل على الفائدة المرجوة من الاصلاح.​
لربط الجدار الداخلي الجديد مع الجدار الخارجي القيم يفضل ان يتم عمل ثقب في الجدار القديم وتثبيت قضيب الوصل قطر 16 Dowlesعلى شكل حرف L بمواد خاصة ويكون القضيب بارز من الجهة الداخلية والخارجية بمقدار 25 سم ( يكون طول القضيب الكلي =25 + سماكة الجدار القديم + 25 + 25 عكفة على شكل حرف L )سم ويتم تركيب القضيب L بشكل متناوب بحيث تكون الزاوية مره في الجدار الداخلي ومرة في الجدار الخارجي بشكل متناوب​
بعد تنفيذ الخطوة رقم 5 يتم عمل شبكة تسليح داخلية وخارجية بحيث تثبت بزاوية قضيب الوصل Dowels​
​


----------



## mbakir88 (25 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز طبقا للواقع والامكانيات لابد من تنفيذ فواصل صب 
الخزان كبير الحجم وحديد التسليح بالقاعده يتم فصلها بالكامل والمعالجه بالوتر ستوب وطبعا العازل
باعتقادي افضل اختيار فواصل التمدد بشكل مربع مركزه الدائره و يجعل امكانيه الصب ممكنه
وكاننا نقسم الدائره الى مربعات واقواس دوائر
اتمنى نتابع النقاش اخي


----------



## mbakir88 (25 يوليو 2009)

طبعا الجدران لا يجب تطبيق ي فواصل تمدد فيها لشكلها الدائري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يوليو 2009)

col قال:


> سلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا مهندس متخرج سنة 2008 واشتغل بالسعوديا بالاساسات والدعم يوجد موقع واريد فكره لها وهيا عبارة عن
> ثلاث بحيرات طبعا مياه بحر اول بحيرة عمق 8م وثانية وثالثة 4م واريد ان اسحب المياة من ثانية وثالثة
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى في طرح هذه المشكلة.
لابداء الرأي في المشكلة التي تطرحها لا بد من ارفاق المخططات لدراستها والموقع ( ممكن يكون تصوير) .
مطلوب تحديد وظيفتك بالمشروع فالذي استغربه انك حديث تخرج والمشروع ليس من السهل التعامل معه ويحتاج الى خبرة .


----------



## مهندس مساعد (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس / col المحترم
يمكنك ان تستخدم sheet pile لحل هذه المشكلة حتى تحاصر المياه من جميع الجهات ومن ثم يتم عمل آبار لسحب المياة ولكن نحتاج منك المساحة المفروض حفرها وتقرير التربة حتى يتم التصميم على اساسها . هذه صور يمكن الاستفادة منها .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*Microtunneling solutions*

السلام عليكم
هذه المشاركة اتحدث فيها عن MICROTUNNELING SOLUTIONS وهي عبارة عن تنفيذ انفاق افقية تحت مستوى الارض.
حيث يتم الحفر بواسطة الات خاصة وتجري عمليقة التبطين lining وذلك لمنع انهيار التربة ومن ثم مد الانابيب في النفق.
والتنفيذ في هذه الطريقة يحل مشكلة تمديد الانابيب في المناطق المزدحمة بالخدمات ( طرق سريعة ، سكة حديد .,.).
وكذلك تحت مجاري الانهار او في الخلجان وغيرها من المجاري المائية.
يبدأ العمل بنتفيذ الشافت shaft البداية حيث يتم ادخال الة الحفر فيه وتوجية اتجاه مد الانابيب الى ان نصل النهاية الخط المطلوب حيث ينفذ مسبقا شافت حيث يتم فيه اخراج الة الحفر.
واليكم طريقة التنفيذ بالصور










​ 





تنفيذ الشافت واماكن الخطوط المطلوب تنفيذها
_Welding steel entrance rings for the launching of the head into each tunnel. _​ 





No room for error on this project - the tunnel had to go through this opening in the water treatment plant and it was right on the money​ 





Tunnel Machine entering the receiving shaft. Water is not a problem!​ 








Huxted Tunneling installed a 75.5 inch O.D. tunnel 184 feet long under the Beltway 
The tunnel was installed successfully with less than five feet of cover over the top of the pipe. 
Ground radar confirmed there was no loss of ground or voids caused by the tunnel, and grouting was not necessary​ 




tunnel machine entering the receiving shaft​ 





Earplugs are a must when working at the Miami International Airport​ 





_88" Jacking Pit and Spacer_​ 

_



_
_96" Iseki Crunchingmole entering the receiving shaft. This microtunnel was 490 LF under the Florida Turnpike at SW 104th Street in Miami_​


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا موضوع رائع نامل الاستمراروالمشاركة


----------



## the poor to god (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك م رزق الحجاوى


----------



## احمد دار بلين (7 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يدك يا مهندس رزق والله تعبنا شديد حتى نطلع على مافات ومحاولة ملاحقة الركب خلال هذه المناقشات الثرة


----------



## Nasredeen (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كانت الخرصانة ذات تشغيلية workabilty جيدة وكان الشك vibration جيد اثناء صب الخرصانة فإن السبب يكون نتيجة للإختناق congestion الناتج عن الكثافة العالية لحديد التسليح (راجع عدد قضبان التسليح وأقطارها) ان الإختناق يمنع وصول الخرصانة لهذا المقطع. يجب على الأستشارى والمقاول التنبه لهذه المشكلة قبل البدء فى صب الخرصانة.
والله اعلم


----------



## essam123456 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م/ رزق اول شى انت قولته المشروع بامكانيات محدودة فكيف مشروع بهذا الحجم يكون بامكانيات محدودة
يجب اولا صب بخلاطة مركزية فيكون معدل الصب فى الساعة هو 80 م3 فى الساعة مش فى اليوم
تانى حاجة ممكن تعمل فواصل صب فى اى مكان مع مراعاه الاصول الهندسية فى فواصل الصب وبعد ذلك يوجد مواد متطورة جدا فى معالجة هذه الفواصل على سبيل المثال cim1000 او cim5000 للفواصل ويوجد مواد خصوصية كثيرة جدا لمعالجة الفواصل بطريقة متطورة 
ومن الضرورى اختبار الخزان بالمياه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

essam123456 قال:


> السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> م/ رزق اول شى انت قولته المشروع بامكانيات محدودة فكيف مشروع بهذا الحجم يكون بامكانيات محدودة
> يجب اولا صب بخلاطة مركزية فيكون معدل الصب فى الساعة هو 80 م3 فى الساعة مش فى اليوم
> تانى حاجة ممكن تعمل فواصل صب فى اى مكان مع مراعاه الاصول الهندسية فى فواصل الصب وبعد ذلك يوجد مواد متطورة جدا فى معالجة هذه الفواصل على سبيل المثال cim1000 او cim5000 للفواصل ويوجد مواد خصوصية كثيرة جدا لمعالجة الفواصل بطريقة متطورة
> ومن الضرورى اختبار الخزان بالمياه


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك بموضوع صب الخزان ، المشروع كان عام 1996 ويبعد عن اقرب خلاطة مركزية بحدود 100 كم هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية اخرى لا تتوقع ان كل الشركات ذات مستوى عالى وهناك كثير من المشاريع تنفذ بامكانيات محدودة.
اتمنى عليك ان تعيد قراءة المشاركة كاملة حيث انها موضوع في اكثر من صفحة .
وقد تم اختبار الخزان بالماء قبل التشغيل لانه لا يمكن تشغيل محطة تنقية قبل ان تفحص بالماء ؟!!!
فالمشكلة كبيرة جدا تكون اذا لم يتم فحص محطة التنقية والمصنع يعمل حيث يتم التعامل مع مياه قذرة في هذه الحالة وكذلك توقيف المصنع عن العمل وبالتي يشكل خسارة مالية كبيرة .​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن استخدام ركااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام اصغر ما يكون


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
بالنسبه لمشكلة التعشيش ,فان الحل اما ان يكون انشائيا يتعامل مع الواقع بحيث نعتبر ان الجسر منفصل عن العمود وكأن نهايته حره في تلك المنطقه بحيث يتم نقل الاحمال بصوره اخرى عن طريق اعضاء شد (upleft column)حيث تنقل الاحمال الى الهيكل الكلي للمبنى عن طريق الجسور في الطابق العلوي.
او ان تحل بشكل يتعامل مع المواد حيث ان الحل هو في ربط حديد التسليح مع الخرسانه المحيطه به بشكل يجعل الجسر والعمود تتعامل مع الاحمال كوحده واحده وان يكون المفصل فعالا كما يتوجب وقد ذكر الاخوه المواد والطريقه .

اما بالنسبه للخزان فاعتقد ان الحل هو كالتالي:
1- بالنسبه لفواصل الصب وبما يتعلق بالجدران فيجب ان تكون الفواصل ابعد ما يمكن عن القاعده وفي المناطق التي يقل فيها القص وبما ان المفصل بين الجدران والقاعده يفترض ان يكون مفصل ثابت (fix) فيفضل ان يكون الفاصل ابعد ما يكون من القاعده .
2- بالنسبه لفواصل التمدد فاعتقد ان الحل وبما ان المساحه السطحيه للخزان هي المهمه بما يخص عملية التهويه فان تقسيم الخزان الى خلايا صغيره تشترك في القاعده ويفصلها جدران في ما بينها حيث تفصل هذه الجدران فواصل تمدد بحيث لا يقل طول تلك الجدران عن الحد المسوح به دون فواصل واعتقد انه ما يقارب 20 مترا ,او بان يتم عزل الجدران حراريا بحيث لا تتعرض للحراره والبروده بشكل مباشر , وذلك عن طريق انشائها اسفل منسوب الارض الطبيعيه حيث يقلل ذلك من تعرضها للعوامل الجويه وقد لا تحتاج فواصل تبعا لذلك ولكن سيقود ذلك الى تغيير تصميم الجدران وبالتالي تغيير اماكن فواصل الصب حسب مخطط العزم واالقص الجديد .

ولكنني اطرح سؤالا هنا وهو وبما اننا نصمم منطقة التقاء الجدران مع القاعده على انها مفصل ثابت (fix) فاعتقد انه لا يتوجب ان يكون فاصل الصب هناك .


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
بالنسبه لنظام الدعم ... فانني اعتقد انه كان صحيحا , وذلك لان الجكات الداعمه لطوبار العقده تحت التنفيذ ستنقل الاحمال الى العقده المنفذه سابقا , طبعا الموضوع هو لتلافي تأثير الاحمال المركزه أولا وكذلك لان الاحنال الميته وهي وزن الخرسانه اكبر بكثير من الاحمال الحيه والتي صممت الجسور لتحملها وعليه عند صب العقده الجديده دون تدعيم العقده التي تحتها فان ذلك سيحملها بشكل زائد ,مع ان الممارسات غير ما ذكر , والجدير بالذكر ان هذه الطريقه تستخدم في المبانني سريعة التنفيذ حيث يتم صب العقدات بتياعد زمني اقل من الكافي لتصل الخرسانه في العقده لقوتها التصميميه , وشكرا .


----------



## م الشاذلي عزيز (12 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكريين ياباش وأكيد هنستفيد منكم كتير


----------



## sergeo_m (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يوجد حل لموضع فواصل التمدد في الخزانات الكبيرة الحجم عن طريق تقسيمها الى عدة خزانات منفصلة يوصل بينها بمواسير,و لها اكثر من نوع في الاسواق مع مراعاة انواع العزل المطاطية حول المواسير


----------



## محمد 977 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور و الف شكر*

مشكووووووووووور و الف شكر 
تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر 
مشكووووووووووور و الف شكر 
تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر
الموضوع هام جداً و لعلنا جميعاً نشارك بهذا الموضوع عن طريق المشكل التنفيذية التي تواجهنا و طلب الحل أو كيف عالجناها و استشارة كون العلاج صحيح أم لا .


----------



## the poor to god (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*مهندس رزق حجاوى عيد مبارك*

ارسلك لك برنامج زمنى تم وضعه لعمل Setup ل عملية الفك والتركيب ل new drive Shaft وبعد اعداد البرنامج ارى ان المدد الزمنية التى اعطاها لى مدير المشروع مبالغ فيها وخاصة فى الجزء بتاع سحب الكابلات فأرجو رأيك فى هذا البرنامج وكيفية ضغط مراحله فى اقل وقت مع العلم انه تم وضع البرنامج لفترة تستغرق 45 يوم من انهاء المكرحلة الاولى الى بداية العمل فى الاتجاه الجديد و بعد الدخول فى التفاصيل وجدت ان ممكن عمل هذا البرنامج فى 20 يوم مستنى رد حضرتك 
ومع جزيل الشكر


----------



## maher-mohamed (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المناقشات المثمرة 
لى سؤال عن تنفيد الجدار الاستنادى من الاوتاد كيف يمكن تنفيذها متداخله فى مقاطعها وكيفيه ترتيب العمل فى التنفيذ لعدة اوتاد فى نفس الكاب ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

maher-mohamed قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المناقشات المثمرة





maher-mohamed قال:


> لى سؤال عن تنفيد الجدار الاستنادى من الاوتاد كيف يمكن تنفيذها متداخله فى مقاطعها وكيفيه ترتيب العمل فى التنفيذ لعدة اوتاد فى نفس الكاب ولك جزيل الشكر



 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اشكرك على ثقتك بالمنتدى اما بخصوص سؤالك عن طريق تنفيذ الجدار الاستنادي من الاوتاد المتداخلة Shoring System by Secant Piles 
وهذا النظام عبارة عن وتدين متداخلين بحيث يكون في احداها حديد تسليح والاخر بدون حديد تسليح ويتم تنفيذهما كما يلي :-​
من خلال الدراسة التصميمة لنظام Shoring System by Secant Piles يتم تحديد ما يلي :-​

قطر الوتد Diameter of Pile ولنفرض انها كانت 800 مم​
عمق الوتد Depth of Pile ولنفرض انها كانت 30 متر​
حديد التسليح للوتد Reinforcement of Pile Section​
مساحة التداخل بين بين الاوتاد Ove lap Area between Piles ولنفرض انها كانت 300 مم.​

من خلال المعطيات السابقة نحدد البعد بين مراكز الاوتاد وهي تساوي​
D-overlap area =800-300=500​
نقوم بتعين مراكز الاوتاد بحيث تكون كل 500 مم وعلى كامل محيط منطقة العمل ​





​
نبدأ بتنفيذ الاواتاد التي ليس فيها حديد تسليح حتى العمق المطلوب وهو 30 متر ،وبالتالي يكون التباعد بين الاوتاد غير المسلحة كل 100 سم حتى يتم تنفيذ كامل الاوتاد غير المسلحة.​
بعد ذلك يتم تنفيذ الاواتاد التي بها حديد تسليح وبعمق 30 متر وبما ان المسافة بين مراكز الاوتاد هي 50 سم( المسلحة وغي المسلحة 50سم اما المسافة بين الاوتاد المسلحة فتكون 100 س ) وقطر الوتد 80 سم فبالتالي تكون مسافة التداخل 30 سم حيث يتم حفر مسافة 30 سم من خساة الوتد غير المسلح ​





لاحظ تنفيذ المرحلة الثانية (الاوتاد المسلحة) والتداخل مع غير المسلحة.​
بعد تنفيذ الاوتاد غير المسلحة ( المرحلة الاولىfirst stage ) والاوتاد المسلحة ( المرحلة الثانية second stage ) يتم تنفيذ الجسر الرابط =الرة الرابطة diaphragm beam​



​



مخطط تميثلي لتنفيذ الاوتاد المتداخلة secant piles









لاحظ diaphragm bam في اعلى الاوتاد

ولمزيد من التفصيل يمكنك الرجوع للمشاركة السابقة التي كتبتها في نفس الموضوع وبالتفصيل​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135727.html


----------



## maher-mohamed (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت وجميع الاسرة والاخوة بخير ولك جزيل الشكر على الرد الوافى كالعادة
استكمال لبعض الاستفهامات لو سمحت لى 
كيف لنا ان نتحقق من وجود تكهفات فى التربه اثناء التنفيذ وكيفيه معالجتها
طرىقه تنفيذ المرابط الخلفيه للجائط الاستنادى 
معالجه الفورات المائيه اثناء التنفيذ
ولك ولجميع الاخوة الشكر على ما تقدمه لنا من معلومات واضافات ممتازة


----------



## م.أكثم الطراونة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

استخدام انواع جيدة من الرجاج الميكانيكي يساعد كثيرا في منع التعشيش


----------



## عادل ج (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل المشاكل انتهت ولا ايش؟


----------



## mahmoudelshamy78 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

هلا اخواتي من الواضح ان المشكله التي نحن بصصدها هي مشكله تنفيذيه مائه بالمائه, وقبل ان نرد باي حلول احب اوضح الدور الهام والمحموري للمسؤل التنفبذ سواء كان مهندس او مشرف فلولاه ما كان حدث ذلك وهو الامر المكلف اكتر مما كان يسير الامر بوضعه الطبيعي , ولكن كلنا نعلم ان المواقع لا تخلو من هذه المشاكل ولكن انا اعتقد ان المشكله دي حاجه من الاتنين:-
1- سوء توزيع حديد التسليح ( وهو خطأ مهندس التنفيذ وايضا المصمم اذا كان لم يرفق بالرسومات تفصيله توضح توزيع الحديد في هذه المنطقه )
2- عدم استخدام الهزاز في هذه المنطقه الحرجه ( وهو خطأ المهندس المنفذ ) 

وطبعا الحلول انا مش هختلف كتير عن حلول زملائي الافاضل في النقاط السريعه التاليه:-
1- صلب العضو الخرساني
2- نظافه مكان التعشيش من الخرسانات الهاشه والضعيفه حتي الوصول لاصلب سطح موجود
3- نظافه مكان التعشيش بالهواء والماء
4- يتم عمل خلطه خرسانيه بنفس نسب الخلط السابقه المستخدمه في نفس المكان ( ممكن استخدام الجروت ولكن يعتمد علي حجم التعشيش عشان طبعا التكلفه ولكن الخرسانه مع المعالجه واتخاذ الاحتياطات الازمه مثل الانكماش وخلافه حل ممتاز وموفر طبعا عن الجروت ) طبعا مع اضافه مواد تقاوم للانكماش وايضا مواد تساعد علي الربط بين الخرسانه الجديده والقديمه.
5- طبعا يؤخذ في الاعتبار حديد التسليح لابد من مراجعته والتأكد من سلامته اذا ظهر معانا ولكني اعتقد ان في حالتنا هذه الحديد هيظهر طبعا لان التعشيش مفتوح من النحيتين ولكن سطحه جيد بدون اي صدأ او خلافه ولكن من الافضل طبعا ايضا دهان سطحه بماده رابطه مع الخرسانه.

هذا من وجهه نظري والله تعالي اعلي واعلم


----------



## ENG.DUBAI (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## the poor to god (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*مهندس رزق حجاوى مرحب*



the poor to god قال:


> ارسلك لك برنامج زمنى تم وضعه لعمل setup ل عملية الفك والتركيب ل new drive shaft وبعد اعداد البرنامج ارى ان المدد الزمنية التى اعطاها لى مدير المشروع مبالغ فيها وخاصة فى الجزء بتاع سحب الكابلات فأرجو رأيك فى هذا البرنامج وكيفية ضغط مراحله فى اقل وقت مع العلم انه تم وضع البرنامج لفترة تستغرق 45 يوم من انهاء المكرحلة الاولى الى بداية العمل فى الاتجاه الجديد و بعد الدخول فى التفاصيل وجدت ان ممكن عمل هذا البرنامج فى 20 يوم مستنى رد حضرتك
> ومع جزيل الشكر


 مهندسنا الغالى لم ترد على مشاركتى حتى الان ؟ ارجو ان تساهم معى فى توسيع مجال الانفاق لضعف الخبرات فيه الوطن العربى فى هذا المجال


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

the poor to god قال:


> مهندسنا الغالى لم ترد على مشاركتى حتى الان ؟ ارجو ان تساهم معى فى توسيع مجال الانفاق لضعف الخبرات فيه الوطن العربى فى هذا المجال


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى واعتذر لك على تأخر الرد.
من البرنامج المقدم من قبلك بخصوص هذا النوع من الاعمال ليس لدي اي خبره فيها ولا استطيع تقديم اي معلومة لا اكون متأكد من صحتها.
بخصوص اعمال تمديد الكوابل مهندسي الكهرباء هم الاقدر في تقدير المدة اللازمة.
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

عادل ج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل المشاكل انتهت ولا ايش؟


السلام عليكم
المشاكل لم تنتهي ولا يمكن ان تنتهي ما دامت الحياة والعمل مستمر.
ويمكنك متابعة هذا الموضوع من خلال الرد على المشاكل التي تطرح في المنتدى والتي اشارك بها على قدر معرفتي .
وللاسف الشديد يفضل الاغلبية وضع موضوعه باسمه على ان يتم الاستمرار في مواضيع مشابهه ويستفيد منها الجميع ويسهل الرجوع اليها عند الحاجة اليها لمن يرغب في المعرفة.
مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## the poor to god (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى واعتذر لك على تأخر الرد.
> من البرنامج المقدم من قبلك بخصوص هذا النوع من الاعمال ليس لدي اي خبره فيها ولا استطيع تقديم اي معلومة لا اكون متأكد من صحتها.
> بخصوص اعمال تمديد الكوابل مهندسي الكهرباء هم الاقدر في تقدير المدة اللازمة.
> مع تحياتي لك


 مشكور مهندس رزق على ردك ونتمنى تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## م:وحيد على (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*طريقة تنفيذ رافت بحجم 2000 متر مكعب*

نظرا لاهمية الموضوع وحتى يسهل الرجوع لهذا الموضوع لكل من يبحث عن حل لمثل هذا النوع من المشاكل التنفيذية في الموقع فقد تم نقل السؤال الوارد من المهندس ليث 77 الى الى هذا الباب وستيم توضيح طريقة التنفيذ مع االاجراءات الاحتياطية اللازمة قبل واثناء التنفيذ.

ورد السؤال التالتي من المهندس ليث 77



> الاخوة الاعزاء تحية طيبة :
> في البداية اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي رفدنا بالكثير والكثير من المعلومات المهمة.
> المشكلة لدي انه عندي صب اساس حصري Raft وكمية الكونكريت بحدود 2000 م3 ولضروف العمل فسوف يستغرق الصب لهذا الاساس بحدود 5-6 ايام .
> هنا اطلب النصائح في كيفية تجزءه اعمال الصب على هذه الايام والمواد التي يمكن ان تضاف لتسهل الترابط وماهي المناطق التي لا يجوز ان يتوقف الصب عندها علما ان ابعاد الاساس 0.9*30*75 م
> شاكراً لكم مساعدتكم


المشاركة الاولى
السلام عليكم
أشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى وعلى طرحك مثل هذ الموضوع .
بخصوص المعلومات المتوفره في سؤالك قليله جدا وهي تحتاج الى المزيد من التفصيل.​
كمية الخرسانة المطلوبة للرافت= الحصية Raft Foundation هي 2025 متر مكعب وان مدة الصب ستكون 5 الى 6 ايام.​
من خلال المعطيات السابقة يتضح ان معدل الصب 16.9 الى 14.06 متر مكعب لكل ساعة وهذا المعدل قليل جداااااااااا لذلك يجب التفكير اولا بزيادة معدل الصب ومعدل الصب باستخدام مضخة وهي 40-50 متر مكعب لكل ساعة لذلك ياستخدام اثر من مضخة للصب.​
سماكة raft اكبر من 2 قدم وبالتالي تحتاج الى ضبط الجودة في حرارة الخرسانة الموردة للموقع وكذلك درجة الحرارة للخرسانة اثناء تصلب الخرسانة بحيث تكون الحرارة داخل الخرسانه اثناء التصلب لا تزيد عن 70 درجة مئوية وفرق درجة الحرارة بين داخل المقطع الخرساني وسطح الخرسانة لا يزيد عن 20 درجة مئوية.​
يجب منع حصول cold joints اثناء الصب .​
اتخاذ الاجراء الاحتياطية المناسبة في حال توقف الصب لاي سبب من الاسباب​
حماية الخرسانة بعد الصب من العوامل الجوية.​
لم تذكر هل هناك مياه جوفية ام لا ؟​
بخصوص تحديد اماكن توقف الصب يعتمد على المخطط الانشائي للرافت​
بعد تحديد اما التوقف للصب هل سيكون عموديا ام افقيا يجب تحديد طريقة معالجة الخرسانة في اماكن التوقف​
شبية له في موضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " 

المشاركة الثانية للمهندس ليث 77
[QUOTE
*السلام عليكم :
في البداية اشكر لاستاذنا م. رزق حجاوي سرعة الاجابة , اما بخصوص بعض التفاصيل عن الاساس الحصيري فقد ارفقت في الرابط الاسفل يا استاذنا مخطط الاسس وكذلك بعض الصفحات من تقرير التربة في الرابط الاسفل.
http://www.4shared.com/file/13681500...oundation.html
اما بخصوص المياه الجوفية فهي على عمق 2 متر تقريبا وليست بتلك الغزارة وتدفقها عادي .
بالحقيقة يا استاذ رزق لدي مشكلتين الاولى في فحص التربة فعندما تقرا الاوراق المرفقة تجد ان المختبر حدد قدرة تحمل التربة ((بعد المعالجة )) بـ6 طن/م2 , وعند مراجعتي للمصمم قال انه عندما فحص التربة اخذ 3 نقاط كانت النتائج 6, 8, 8 طن/م2 ((وبدون معالجة)) فمن المفترض اذا ان تصعد قدرة تحمل التربة بعد المعالجة اي ان اما المختبر مخطى او المصمم مخطى وهذا لا يترك لي مجال سوى ان اعيد فحص التربة على نفقة الشركة فهل انا مصيب في هذا؟؟؟ 
المشكلة الثانية في صعوبة توفير الخبط المركزي لذا لا بد من استخدام الخباطات العادية التي انتاجها بحدود 7 -8م3 بالساعة مع استخدام البم لتوفير الوقت ايضا وتسهيل التوزيع, وقد بحثت في النت كثير على تفاصيل الخباطة المركزية والعادية من حيث المحاسن والمساوئ ولم اجد شي 
وفي النهاية اشكر لك إجابتك*][/QUOTE]
السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك وارسالك لبعض المعلومات الضرورية ولكنها تحتاج الى المزيد من المعلومات​
في البداية لم تذكر في اي مرحلة التنفيذ الان في الموقع .​
بخصوص فحص التربة فهو الاهم ويقدم على التصميم( الا اذا كان هناك شك بصحة تقرير فحص التربة ) بخصوص قدرة تحمل التربة Bearing Capacity والشروط اللازمة للتأسيس على التربة وهذا كما ذكرت لم يتم اللالتزام به في مرحلة التصميم لذلك يجب اللالتزام بالشروط الواردة في فحص التربة سواء من حيث قدرة التحمل للتربة في التصميم وكذلك في تحسين التربة لما تحت الاساس ومنسوب التأسيس ونوعية الخرسانة​
من المتطلبات الواردة في فحص التربة ان عمق التأسيس المطلوب -4 متر من منسوب الارضية الطبيعية NGL وهذا غير متحقق في المقاطع الانشائية المرسلة Section B-B حيث ان الوارد ان منسوب اعلى الاساس هو -2.5 متر ( اي ان منسوب الـتاسيس -3.4 وهذا يخالف تقرير فحص التربة)​
منسوب المياه الجوفية -2 متر ومن خلال المقاطع المرسلة فان العزل Water proofing لا يحقق الشروط المطلوبة حيث ان العزل يبدأ من منسوب اعلى الاساس -2.5 متر والمفروض ان يبدأ من أسفل الاساس.​
تفصيلة فاصل التمدد Expansion joint لا تحقق الشروط اللازمة للعزل( يجب وضع Water Stop ) حيث ان منسوب المياه الجوفية اعلى من منسوب الاساس لذلك سيحدث تسرب للمياه من خلال فاصل التمدد وهذا غير مقبول.​
عند تنفيذ فواصل الصبConstruction Joints في الاساس Raft Foundation يجب وضع Water Stop ​
لم يتم ارفاق مخطط الاساسات Raft Foundation للاطلاع علية وتحديد اماكن توقف الصب حيث تم ارفاق مخطط البلاطة للطابق الارضي بالخطأ Ground Floor plan​
يجب استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات Sulphate Resistance Cement SRC​
اكرر بضرورة زيادة معدات الخلط Concrete Mixer حتى لو كان الصب سيكون موقعيا .​
بانتظار مزيد من المعلومات بخصوص المرحلة التي وصل فيها التنفيذ بالموقع وكذلك المخطط العام للاساس.​


----------



## karim16682 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عادل ج (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شقوق في الجدران*

السلام عليكم
احببت ان لا تتوقف هذه السلسلة من المشاكل والحلول لذا اضيف مشكلة قد حللتها سابقا وهي
كان لدي احد المواقع وهو عبارة عن بناء هيكلي من طابقين قد تعرض المبنى الملاصق له الى قصف بالصواريخ مما ادى الى اضرار في هذا البناء وكان من جملة المشاكل وجود شقوق كبيرة في الجدران وقد قمت بمعالجتها من خلال وضع اسياخ من حديد التسليح لربط الجدران في منطقة الشقوق ووضع شبكة اسلاك (مش واير) عليها ومن ثم الانهاءات المعروفة.


----------



## layth77 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا لاجابتكم على اسئلتي واخص بالشكر الاستاذ رزق حجاوي وسوف ارد التفاصيل المطلوبة ان شاء الله بسرعة مع صورة للموقع 
وشكرا


----------



## خليفة الكمونى (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ومزيدا من الابداع الهندسى ودمتم بخير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*طريقة هدم المداخن والصوامع*

السلام عليكم
من المشاكل التي يوجهها المهندس في حياتة العملية هي هدم المنشات والتي يؤغب بتجديدها اوالبناء مكانها.
ومن هذه الابنية المداخن للمصانع Chimney او الصوامع Silos وتتم عملية الهدم بعدة طرق منها

التفجير
عمل سقائل Scaffoling حول المنشا ومن ثم تكيسرة
استخدام الونشات Mobile Towers








مع تحياتي للجميع
والى اللقاء في معلومة اخرى


----------



## الروحانية (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*طريقة حل مشكلة انهيار جدار ساند لماء البحر*

السلام عليكم
في سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية اعود اليكم بهذه المشاركة التي تتحدث عن موقع بناء حدث به انهيار وغمر للمياه لكامل المشروع.
كيثر منا يذكر حالة انهيار جدار استنادي Diaphrgm Wall نتيجة ضغط التربة المشبعة بمياه البحر مما ادى الى غرق المشروع بالكامل (لطف الله عز وجل بأنتنبه احد المراقبين لصوت تسرب المياه وتكسر الخرسانة مما دفعة بتحذير العمال بالخروج فورا من الموقع مما ادى الى عدم سقوط اية قتلى او جرحى ) واليكم مراحل الانهيار بالصور:-​
المرحلة الاولى : تسرب بسيط للمياه من خلال الجدار الاستنادي​


​

المرحلة الثانية : تسرب المياه من خلال Tie Rodes (وقد تكون هذه المرحلة سبقت الاولى بدقائق)​


​

المرحلة الثالثة : بددء الانهيار للجدار الاستنادى وتدفق المياه​




المرحلة الاخيرة : المياه غمرت كامل المشروع​














والسؤال الان
ما هي الاسباب المحتملة لانهيار الجدار الاستنادي ؟

كيف تمت معالجة هذه المشكلة واستكمال العمل في المشروع ؟​


----------



## علم الانسان (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بعد الاضطلاع على الموضوع تبين انه يمكن تقسيم صب ارضيه الخزان والحوائط حسب معدلات الصب اليوميه فى الموقع المذكور على ان يتم وضع water stopper فى مكان فاصل الصب بين الخرسانه القديمه والجديده


----------



## sasaegy (6 أكتوبر 2009)

والسؤال الان
ما هي الاسباب المحتملة لانهيار الجدار الاستنادي ؟

كيف تمت معالجة هذه المشكلة واستكمال العمل في المشروع ؟

في البدايه اشكر الاخ العزيز الفاضل الاستاذ م/ رزق علي هذا المجهود الرائع المفيد للمهندس في المجال العملي وأدعو الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناته .
ما هي الاسباب المحتملة لانهيار الجدار الاستنادي ؟
اعتقد ان مجموعة من الاسباب ادت الي حدوث الانهيار فمن الصور المرفقه نلاحظ الاتي:
-الحائط الساند المنفذ لم يصل الي العمق المطلوب لثباته.
- لم يتم عمل التدعيم اللازم لجزأ الحائط المنهار ( تدعيم جانبي ومائل ) مما ادي لحدوث ميل للحائط جهة الداخل.
- تلاحظ عدم تدعيم الجزأ المنهار من الحائط بأحمال اضافيه راسيه تزيد من الاحمال الراسيه التي تزيد من ثبات الحائط.
- تسرب الماء لداخل الموقع ادي الي نقص Passive earth pressureلجزأ الحائط السفلي وذلك لتحول كثافة التربة الي حاله submerge مماأدي لدوران الحائط وانهياره.كيف تمت معالجة هذه المشكلة واستكمال العمل في المشروع ؟
- يتم تنفيذ حائط ساند للجزأ المنهار (s.p wall or- secant pile) ويكون مسار التنفيذ خارج المسار القديم لتجنب مواجهة اي عوائق اثناء التنفيذ.
-سحب المياه بواسطة طلمبات غاطسه من الموقع الي المجري المائي.
-تدعيم الحائط من الداخل بعد جفاف الموقع .
-حقن الاماكن التي يتسرب منها الماء لداخل الموقع.

 هذا ماوفقني الله لاستنتاجه والله اعلي واعلم .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

sasaegy قال:


> والسؤال الان
> ما هي الاسباب المحتملة لانهيار الجدار الاستنادي ؟
> 
> كيف تمت معالجة هذه المشكلة واستكمال العمل في المشروع ؟
> ...


السلام عليكم
أشكر لك مشاركتك واهتمامك بالموضوع.
في البداية حسب علمي ان سبب الانهيار لنظام الجدار الساند لم يتم حسمة للان ولم يظهر تقرير يوضح الاسباب التي ادت للانهيار .
ولذلك فان موضوع البحث في اسباب الانهيار ستكون من وجهة النظر الخاصة حسب المعلومات من خلال الصور والتي من خلالها يمكن التصور والاستنتاج للاسباب وهذا سيكون مجرد رأي هندسي يحتمل ان يكون صحيحا او بعيدا عن الصحة ويبقى في باب الاجتهاد في ألرأي.
بخصوص الاحتمالات التي ذكرتها من وجهة فكلها او احداها قد تكون سببا للانهيار وقد تكون هناك اسباب اخرى هي التي ادت لذلك ( وان شاء الله غدأ اطرح وجهة نظري بالصور والتحليل لأسباب الانهيار).
اما بخصوص طريقة حل المشكلة حسب مشاركتك




> - يتم تنفيذ حائط ساند للجزأ المنهار (s.p wall or- secant pile) ويكون مسار التنفيذ خارج المسار القديم لتجنب مواجهة اي عوائق اثناء التنفيذ.



بخصوص اختيار Secant Piles (الاوتاد المتداخلة وتنفذ في التربة وليس في المياه ) اتوقع ان ذلك غير عملي في الحالة هنا لان هناك مياه ويصعب التنفيذ والصب في هذه الحالة حيث يجب التجفيف Dewatering قبل البدء بالعمل وهذا غير قابل للتنفيذ لانه في هذه الحالة يجب تجفيف مياه الخليج ؟؟؟ !! وهذا غير ممكن.







اما الاقتراح الثاني وهو استخدام Steel Sheet Piles ( يمكن ان تنفذ في التربة او في المياه حيث لا تحتاج الى تجفيف التربة للتنفيذ )فهذا الاقتراج عملى جدا وقابل للتنفيذ وهو ما ينفذ قرب شواطئ البحار والانهار او في البحار حيث لا تحتاج الى تجفيف للمياه





التنفيذ بجانب الشاطئ 





التنفيذ داخل المياه


----------



## layth77 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكلة مع المصمم*

الاستاد رزق جاوي المحترم :
في البداية اشكر لك اجابتك السريعة والغنية بالمعلومات المفيدة .
استاذنا العزيز مشروعي عبارة عن مستشفى 5 طوابق واحد طوابقه سفلي يعني بدروم اسفل مستوى الارض الطبيعة 4 متر حيث يتم حفر الاساس لعمق 4 متر وكالاتي: 
1-	الحفر بعمق 4 متر تحت مستوى الارض الطبيعية .
2-	الدفن بخليط الرمل والحصى 45 سم .
3-	صب خرسانة عادية سمك 7.5 سم .
4-	وضع عازل طبقة واحدة 2 ملم ؟؟
5- ثم الاساس بسمك 0.9 متر .
6-	وياتي الطابق السفلي بارتفاع 2.5 
وهذا موضح بالمخططات المعمارية والانشائية المرفقة على العنوان التالي :
http://www.4shared.com/file/138543656/599f4888/new1.html
اما فحص التربة فاوضح ان قدرة تحمل التربة ((بعد المعالجة)) ستكون 6 طن/م2 وان مستوى المياه الجوفية بحدود 2 متر وملاحظات تقرير التربة موجودة على الرابط السفلي :
http://www.4shared.com/file/136815005/b84629ea/foundation.html
استاذي العزيز : عند حسابي للاحمال المسلطة على البناية وجدت انها بحدود 45 الف طن وهذا ناتج من الاحمال الميتة والحية لبناية خمس طوابق واغلب هذه الاحمال من الكونكريت المسلح(7000م3) والطابوق (6117م3)وغيرها وتم حسابها حسب الملف المرفق على اللينك التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/138544493/1b131fdc/___.html
عند تقسييم الحمل الكلي على المساحة الموجودة 45000/2500 نجد ان تحمل التربة يجب ان يكون 18 طن/م2	
وتقرير التربة يقول انها 6 والمصمم يصر بشدة على صحة تصميمه وتراجع اخيرا قليلا وقال انه يمكن علاج ذلك بحفر 1 متر زيادة ودفنه بخليط الرمل والحصى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
استاذي هذا موضوعي فاسئلتي هية:
1-	مسئلة الحفر 1 متر اعمق وابدال التربة هل يحل المشكلة ؟؟؟؟علما انه توجد بناية على بعد 800 متر وزينها لا ياتي 30% من وزن بنايتي وتم عمل لها 125 بايل لها.
2-	المصمم وضع جوينات في الاساس الرافت وكما موضح بالمخططات المرفقة فهل يجوز وضع جوينات في الاساس الرافت واذا صحيح ويا ريت لو توج صورة توضيحية له .
3-	من الناحية القانوينة والهندسية ايهم يوخذ باريه راي المصم ام راي المهندس المنفذ والمقيم ؟ واذا لا سامح الله حدثت مشكلة بسبب خطا في تصميم الاساس فعلى من تقع المسؤولية .

اسف ان اطلت عليكم بالكلام واشكر لكم مساعدتكم


----------



## layth77 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

عذرا استاذ رزق حجاوي اخطئنا بالاسم


----------



## step6 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

كيفية تصميم خرسانة غير منفذة للماء للخزنات الارضية 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين فقط ذوي الخبرة وممن عملوا فى مشاريع مماثلة للخزنات الارضية او الخزنات العالية ان يمدونا بطريقة تصميم خلطة خرسانية غير منفذة للماء للحصول على قطاع خرساني غير مشرخ un cracked section وطريقة صب الخرسانة والاضافات الازمة للخرسانة وشكرا لكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع حسن المتابعة لهذا الموضوع والذي فيه نحلل اسباب انهيار الجدار الساند Diaphragm Wall تحت ـثير ضغط التربة والمياه أثناء مرحلة الحفريات للمبنى.
وكما ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة ان نتائج التحقيق في اسباب الانهيار لم تظهر بعد وحسب المعلومات التي نشرت فان حل هذه المشلكة قد كلف الشركة المنفذة 40 ميلون جنية استرليني اي اكثر من 650 مليون دولار وتوقف في اعمال التنفيذ مدة 18 شهرا.
وفي هذه المشاركة سأوبين من وجهة النظر الخاصة بأسباب الانهيار وربما تكون صحيحة او بعيدة عن الاسباب الحقيقة فالمخططات التصميمية والتحاليل للفحوصات غير متوفرة ولكن من خلال الصور يمكن ملاحظة حالة الجدار الساند قبل لحظات من الانهيار وفي لحظة الانهيار.






أعمال الحفريات قبل الانهيار ويلاحظ التسرب للمياه في منطقة الحفر





لأاحظ تسرب المياه من Tie Rode وهذا دليل على عدم كفاءة الحقن Grouting وخصوصا في منطقة الجدار مما يؤدي ذلك الى ضعف المقطع الخرساني حيث يؤدي ذلك الى ان المقطع الصافي للجدار قد انخفض نتيجة هذه الفتحات(ويبدو ان مستوى الانهيار للجدار في المستوى الافقى كان في المقطع الماء في Tie Rod





لاحظ ان جونب الانهيار حصل في منطقة الاتصال بين مراحل التنفيذ في الجدار الساند ( يتم تنفيذ الجدار على مراحل )وهذا يعود ى منطقة الوصل Joint حيث لا يوجد اي حديد تسليح او 




K Jointعند منطقة الوصل سنرى في الكمرة = الجسر العلوي Diaphragm Beam وهذا غير كافي لمقاومة ضغط المياه والتربة.
وهذا سبب رئيسيJoints in Diaphragm Wall




حديد التسليح لاحدى مراحل التنفيذ حيث ينفذ على اجزاء Segments










Stop end sheet pile fabrication for holding up waterproofing rubber band

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Joint Types*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]There are three joint types: the conventional stop end tube or sheet pile, and the overlap cutter joint.[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Stop-end sheet pile attached with waterstop: work sequence[/FONT]







[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Stop-end plate: plan[/FONT]





Stop-end plate: Fabrication





Stop-end plate: close view





Overlap cutter joint
ومن خلال ما سبق نجد ان مناطق الوصل لم تحقق المتطلبات.
والسؤال الذي يبدر للذهن هل الخطأ كان في التصميم ام التنفيذ ؟.
من خلال مراجعة الاخطاء السابقة يتضح انها اخطأ تنفيذية فتسرب المياه من فتحتات Tie Rode وضعفها يعود للتنفيذ (واتوقع انه لم يتم عمل Pull out لها في متطقة تنفيها في تربة مشبعة بالمياه ).
وكذلك الخطأ في تنفيذ منطقة الوصل Joints فللاسف الشديد كثير من المصممين يتركون ذلك للموقع في التنفيذ.
ويأتي سؤال اخير لماذا كان الانهيار جزئي وليس كلي ؟؟
الانهيار يكون في المنطقة الاضعف وهي كانت بالقرب من منطقة فرق عمق الحفر من الجهة اليمنى حيث يكون الضغط اكبر وعند حصول الانهيار الجزئي ادى ذلك الى انخفاض الضغط على كامل الجدار وخصوصا المنطقة التي بشكل Curve والقريبه جدا من منطقة المياه اما المناطق الاخرى فقد كانت مدعمة كما يظهر من الصور.
وان شاء الله استكمل المشاركة في الطريقة التي تم فيها التنفيذ لحل هذه المشكلة.​


----------



## alimohammed_2005 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
من وجهة نظري يكون الصب على عدة مراحل وسوف تكون هناك فواصل انشائية تكون موزعة بصورة شعاعية وهناك فواصل خرى موزعة بصورة دائريةويجب ا ن تكون هناك فواصل عموديةفي الجدران لان الجدران سوف يتم صبها على شكل مراحل ايظا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

layth77 قال:


> الاستاد رزق جاوي المحترم :





layth77 قال:


> في البداية اشكر لك اجابتك السريعة والغنية بالمعلومات المفيدة .
> 
> استاذنا العزيز مشروعي عبارة عن مستشفى 5 طوابق واحد طوابقه سفلي يعني بدروم اسفل مستوى الارض الطبيعة 4 متر حيث يتم حفر الاساس لعمق 4 متر وكالاتي:
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم​ 
اشكر لك على هذه التوضحيات .​ 


بخصوص مخطط الاساسات Foundation Plan فلم يتم ارسالة والذي ارسلته هو مخطط بلاطة الطابق الارضي Ground Floor Plan
من خلال مخطط الطابق الارضي يتضح اماكانية الصب من حيث المبدأ الى ثلاث مراحل وهي مناطق Expansion Joint ويمكن توقيف الصب في الاماكن التالية​

من محور 1 الى ما بعد مسافة 180 سم من محور 10 باتجاه محور 9
محور 24 الى ما بعد مسافة 160 سم من محور 20 باتجاه محور 19
من محور 9 الى محور 19 (بين مناطق التوقف السابقة).
بخصوص الاقتراح من قبل المصمم بزيادة التأسيس ووضع ردم خاص Backfilling من حيث المبدأ مفيذ ولكن يجب الرجوع لمهندس مختص في التربة لتحديد العمق المطلوب لتحسين التربة بحيث ان الاحمال عندما تنتقل للتربة تكون ضمن الحدود المسموح بها في تحمل التربة والهبوط Defliction المسموح به.
ومن خلال ما ذكرت فان هناك مشكلة حقيقة في التصميم لمخالفته شروط ومتطلبات فحص التربة وهو الاهم والمقدم من حيث الاولية على التصميم الانشائي.
ولان حل مشكله اساسية في التصميم ولحل هذا الخلاف افضل ان يتم عرض التصميم ونتائج فحص التربة على مكتب هندسي اخر لتأكيد صحة او عدم صحة التصميم.
ولاخلال نفسك من المسؤولية فعند الانتهاء من اعمال الحفريات عليك احضار المختبر الذي قام بفحص التربة وانها صالحة للتأسيس من حيث المنسوب والنوعية والتي تم اختبارها.
ومن ناحية ثانية يجب كتابة كتاب رسمي للمهندس المصمم يوضح فيه ان الحسابات الانشائية للاساسات لم يتم بناءا على تقرير فحص التربة واذا كان هناك حسابات انشائية تبين ان الاحمال للمبنى اكبر من المسموح به ( لا يتم تصعيد للاحمال عند حساب الاساسات اي لا يتم الضرب بمعامل زيادة الاحمال اي نحسب calculate the loads as working loads not as ultimate load )ويتم اعطاء نسخة من هذا الكتاب الى المالك ( لا اعرف دور نقابة المهندسين في بلدكم بخصوص مثل هذا النوع من المشاكل والاخطاء )
ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة فقدرة التحمل للتربة قليل جدااا Bearing Capacity =0.6kg/cm2وكان من الافضل ان يتم عمل اوتاد Piles لنقل الحموله الى تربة صالحة للتأسيس.



> 3- من الناحية القانوينة والهندسية ايهم يوخذ باريه راي المصم ام راي المهندس المنفذ والمقيم ؟ واذا لا سامح الله حدثت مشكلة بسبب خطا في تصميم الاساس فعلى من تقع المسؤولية .


اذا حدثت مشكلة فالاطراف الثالثة تكون مسؤولة امام القانون حتى تثبت من المخطئ 
- فالمقاول مسؤول عن التدقيق على المخططات التصميمية وتنبيه المصمم الى هذا الخطأ.
- والمهندس المصمم مسؤول عن تصميمة وخصوصا اذا تم تنبيهه الى الاخطاء الواردة بحسابات انشائية واصر على خطئة.
- والمهندس المشرف ( ولو من ناحية ادبية ) مسؤول عن مراجعة المخططات وتنبيه المصمم للاخطاء الواردة وكذلك اتباع الطرق الصحيحة بالاشراف بان يطلب المكتب الذي فحص التربة وتأكيد ان هذه التربة صالحة للتأسيس وان قدرة التحمل للتربة حسبما ورد في التقرير.


----------



## layth77 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر لك استاذنا على هذه الاجابة الرائعة وساقوم باخذ المخططات الى احد المكتب الاستشارية في احدى الجامعات لتدقيقها ولك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهاجر16 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز رزق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حول المشلكة الاولى وهي مشكلة تعشيش الخرسانة او مايسمى في اللغة الانكليزية (honeycomb) ماعندي ما اضيفه على المشاركات سوى انكم ذكرتكم ان الحل هو باستخدام ماده non - shrinkage وهذه الماده لها تدرجات مختلفة فمنها ماهو مخصص لمعالجة التشققات ومنها ماهو مخصص لمعالجة مثل هذه الحالة وهنا اعتقد يجب ان نستخدم مايسمى ب miniconcreteوهنا بكون تدرج الركام قريب من تدرج ركام الخلطة الخرسانية المستخدمة في صب الجسروالعمود واشرت الى ان استخدام مثل هذه المواد قد يسبب مشاكل ولم تذكر شي من هذه المشاكل والسؤال هنا للاستفاده واشرت ايضا انه من الافضل استخدام خلطة بمواصفات خاصة فماهو المقصود بالمواصفات الخاصة هل تعني تغيير نسب الخلط من زيادة او نقصان ام تعني اضافات كيميائية للخلطة 
بارك الله فيك على الجهود الطيبة وأسأل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك 
ارجو ان تكمل تعليقك على الخزان وخاصة انني بحاجة الى بعض التفاصيل في موضوع تحديد اماكن فواصل الصب وماالاشتراطات في ذلك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

المهاجر16 قال:


> الاخ العزيز رزق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حول المشلكة الاولى وهي مشكلة تعشيش الخرسانة او مايسمى في اللغة الانكليزية (honeycomb) ماعندي ما اضيفه على المشاركات سوى انكم ذكرتكم ان الحل هو باستخدام ماده non - shrinkage وهذه الماده لها تدرجات مختلفة فمنها ماهو مخصص لمعالجة التشققات ومنها ماهو مخصص لمعالجة مثل هذه الحالة وهنا اعتقد يجب ان نستخدم مايسمى ب miniconcreteوهنا بكون تدرج الركام قريب من تدرج ركام الخلطة الخرسانية المستخدمة في صب الجسروالعمود واشرت الى ان استخدام مثل هذه المواد قد يسبب مشاكل ولم تذكر شي من هذه المشاكل والسؤال هنا للاستفاده واشرت ايضا انه من الافضل استخدام خلطة بمواصفات خاصة فماهو المقصود بالمواصفات الخاصة هل تعني تغيير نسب الخلط من زيادة او نقصان ام تعني اضافات كيميائية للخلطة
> بارك الله فيك على الجهود الطيبة وأسأل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك
> ارجو ان تكمل تعليقك على الخزان وخاصة انني بحاجة الى بعض التفاصيل في موضوع تحديد اماكن فواصل الصب وماالاشتراطات في ذلك


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركتك واهتمامك بالموضوع.



> مشكلة تعشيش الخرسانة او مايسمى في اللغة الانكليزية (honeycomb) ماعندي ما اضيفه على المشاركات سوى انكم ذكرتكم ان الحل هو باستخدام ماده non - shrinkage وهذه الماده لها تدرجات مختلفة فمنها ماهو مخصص لمعالجة التشققات ومنها ماهو مخصص لمعالجة مثل هذه الحالة وهنا اعتقد يجب ان نستخدم مايسمى ب miniconcreteوهنا بكون تدرج الركام قريب من تدرج ركام الخلطة الخرسانية المستخدمة في صب الجسروالعمود


اتفق معك تماما ان مواد الاصلاح Concrete Repair Material تختلف في نوعيتها للاصلاح حسب عمق اي سماكة الخرسانة وابعاد المقطع الخرساني اصلاحة حيث تكون المواد الحصوية Sand & Aggregate لها تدرج مختلف ويكون لكل تدرج خاص بطريقة معينة للاصلاح.



> واشرت الى ان استخدام مثل هذه المواد قد يسبب مشاكل ولم تذكر شي من هذه المشاكل والسؤال هنا للاستفاده واشرت ايضا انه من الافضل استخدام خلطة بمواصفات خاصة فماهو المقصود بالمواصفات الخاصة هل تعني تغيير نسب الخلط من زيادة او نقصان ام تعني اضافات كيميائية للخلطة


بخصوص استخدام مواد الاصلاح الجاهزة مثل مواد الايبوكسي او غيرها فكما هو معلوم فان مواصفات هذه المواد من ختلف من حيث الخواص الفيزيائية بالتمدد والتقلص تختلف عما هو خرسانة concrete وبالتالي فقد لوحظ انه بعد فترة من استخدام هذه المواد في الاصلاح قد حصل تشققات بين مواد الاصلاح والخرسانة مما يؤدي بعد فترة الى انفلاتها من الخرسانه slipping away ومن خلال المشاهدات فان عمر الاصلاح لا يزيد عن 5 سنوات والبعض يسمي هذا النوع من الاصلاح Cosmetic Repair اي الصيانة التجميلية اما الصيانة الانشائية structura repair فيجب فيها ازالة الخرسانة المتضررة والحديد المتضرر.
,افضل طريقة للاصلاح هي استخدام الخرسانة العادية اي نفس نوعية الخرسانة المطلوب الاصلاح لها مع تحسين الخواص لها بحيث تكون خالية من الكبريتات او الكلوريد واضامواد مواد محسنة للخرسانة وتقليل الحرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت " الاماهه" باستخدام GGBFS , Fly Ash ...... وغيرها من المواد بحيث يتم ازالة المقطع الخرساني بعمق لا يقل عن 2.5 الى 5 سم من المقطع الخرساني المتضرر واستبدال الحديد التالف ووضع مواد تساعد على الالتصاق بين الخرسانة الجديدة والقديمة ومن ثم صب المقطع الخرساني من جديد.
وهناك مشاركة كاملة بالتفصيل بخصوص طريقة صيانة Sofet Slab (Bottom level of Slab( لميناء حيث تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل يمكن البحث عنها في " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية "
[quote]
ارجو ان تكمل تعليقك على الخزان وخاصة انني بحاجة الى بعض التفاصيل في موضوع تحديد اماكن فواصل الصب وماالاشتراطات في ذلك[/quote]
بخصوص الفواصل قدمت اكثر من مشاركة هنا في هذا الموضوع وفي غيرة من المواضيع ويمكنك ان تجدها في موضوع " 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> اشكر للجميع حسن المتابعة لهذا الموضوع والذي فيه نحلل اسباب انهيار الجدار الساند Diaphragm Wall تحت ـثير ضغط التربة والمياه أثناء مرحلة الحفريات للمبنى.
> وكما ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة ان نتائج التحقيق في اسباب الانهيار لم تظهر بعد وحسب المعلومات التي نشرت فان حل هذه المشلكة قد كلف الشركة المنفذة 40 ميلون جنية استرليني اي اكثر من 650 مليون دولار وتوقف في اعمال التنفيذ مدة 18 شهرا.
> وفي هذه المشاركة سأوبين من وجهة النظر الخاصة بأسباب الانهيار وربما تكون صحيحة او بعيدة عن الاسباب الحقيقة فالمخططات التصميمية والتحاليل للفحوصات غير متوفرة ولكن من خلال الصور يمكن ملاحظة حالة الجدار الساند قبل لحظات من الانهيار وفي لحظة الانهيار.​
> ...


السلام عليكم
استكمالا لتحليل اسباب انهيار الجدار الحاجز Diaphragm Wall فبعد تحليل اسباب الانهيار من وجهة النظر الخاصة اعود لبيان طريقة حل هذه المشكلة .
فبعد استعراض الحلول الممكنه لطريقة تنفيذ الجدار الحاجز نجد ان افضل طريقة هي استخدامSteel Sheet Piles=SSP حيمكن تنفيذها في الاراضي الجافة وكذلك في المياه بدون اية مشاكل ودون الحاجة لتجفيف المياه قبل اء بالتنفيذ .


لذلك تم القرار بأن يتم استخدام SSP وتم احسب المراحل التالية

استطلاع(تحري) موقع العمل investigation site of work 
وذلك لتأكد من مدى الضرر الذي حصل في الجدار الحاجز واماكن الانهيار الذي حصل ، وذلك من خلال استخدام غطاسين Divers والتصوير تحت الماء ومن ثم تحليل الصور .











لاحظ البث المباشر للتصوير داخل الماء للكشف على الاضرار

استخدام العوامة pontoon حيث تم وضع معدات تركيب SSP عليها .






تركيب الجدار الحاجز لخارج مسار الجدار القديم على شكل حرف U مع عمل التدعيم له Supporting











تركيب sheet piles على شكل حرف u







تدعيم جدار SSP ولى ثلاث مستويات

تدعيم الجدار الخرسانة في منطقة الزاوية Corner وكذلك دعم SSP








لاحظ الدعم U Sheet pile & Wall وعلى ثلاث مستويات (هذا الدعم لم يكن موجودا قبل الانهيار )

زيادة عدد Tie Back للجدار الحاجز الذي لم ينهار.








زيادة عدد مرابط الربط Tie Back Rodes

استخدام موانع للتسرب لمرابط Water tight plugs for Tie Back Head





تسرب للمياه بعد حفر core للمرابط








معالجة رأس المربط وتثبيته بحيث يكون كتيم لتسرب المياه

منظر عام لموقع العمل بعد اجراء الاصلاح والدعم General View 
العمل كان تحت شبكة التدعديم حتى تم صب الرافت والتسويات حتى الوصول لانابيب التدعيم ومن ثم ازالتها.















لاحظ تركيب tower crane من خلال انابيب الدعم ؟؟؟




لاحظ ان الجدار الحاجز مع الجار قد تم الحفر خلفة (البناء في ارض الجار ) لذلك يج الانتباه عن التصميم في مثل هذه الحالات ان الدعم للجدران الاخري يعتمد فقط على وزن وتثبيت الجدار بنفسه وليس التربة التي هي خلفة لانه ممكن ان تزال اثناء التنفيذ وقبل الانتهاء من الغاية التي انشأ لاجلها ؟؟!!













هذا الاصلاح كلف الشركة المنفذة 40 مليون جنيه استرليني وتأخير 18 شهر الا ان الشركة قامت بتدراك هذا التأخير بنسبة كبيرة.

والى اللقاء في مشاركة اخرى


----------



## marwan dodo (19 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
الزملاء الاعزاء اود السؤال عن كيفية رفع الـ Sections في الرافعات البرجية Tower Crane


----------



## maher-mohamed (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس رزق 
لو امكن مزيد من الايضاح لتنفيذ الروابط ومعالجتها لو امكن ذلك ولك وللجميع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

marwan dodo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> الزملاء الاعزاء اود السؤال عن كيفية رفع الـ Sections في الرافعات البرجية Tower Crane


السلام عليكم
السؤال غير واضح هل تقصد self riseing tower اي الرافعات البرجية ذاتية الرفع ؟؟؟.


> maher-mohamed
> مشكور يا باشمهندس رزق
> لو امكن مزيد من الايضاح لتنفيذ الروابط ومعالجتها لو امكن ذلك ولك وللجميع جزيل الشكر


ا
السؤال غير مفهوم


----------



## marwan dodo (19 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
قصدت بطريقة رفع المقاطع (Sections ) في الرافعات البرجية ( Tower Crane) زيادة ارتفاع الرافعة البرجية مع زيادة ارتفاع البناء فمثلا لو كنا ننفذ برج بارتفاع عشرين طابق سيكون ارتفاع الرافعة محدود فقط لاربع او خمس طوابق ومن ثم عند وصول البرج لارتفاع قريب من منسوب ذراع الرافعة البرجية يتم زيادة ارتفاع الرافعة البرجية باضافة مقاطع اضافية لاربع او خمس طوابق اضافية مع تدعيم الرافعة بوصلها بالبناء بدعامات على الاغلب مقاطع معدنية .
ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكرة 
تقبلوا فائق تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

marwan dodo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قصدت بطريقة رفع المقاطع (Sections ) في الرافعات البرجية ( Tower Crane) زيادة ارتفاع الرافعة البرجية مع زيادة ارتفاع البناء فمثلا لو كنا ننفذ برج بارتفاع عشرين طابق سيكون ارتفاع الرافعة محدود فقط لاربع او خمس طوابق ومن ثم عند وصول البرج لارتفاع قريب من منسوب ذراع الرافعة البرجية يتم زيادة ارتفاع الرافعة البرجية باضافة مقاطع اضافية لاربع او خمس طوابق اضافية مع تدعيم الرافعة بوصلها بالبناء بدعامات على الاغلب مقاطع معدنية .
> ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكرة
> تقبلوا فائق تحياتي


السلام عليكم
في الابنية البرجية Tower Buildings يستخدم الرافعات البرجية ذاتية الرفع Self Rising Tower Crane=climbing tower crane حيث ان ذلك يسهل عملية الرفع حيث لا نحتاج الى رافعة متحركة Mobile Crane عند الحاجة لزيادة يتم الرفع من جكات هيدروليكية تكون مثبتة على الرافعة ويجب الانتباه عن الرفع ان يكون ذراع الرافعة Boom (Jib للرافعة بشكل افقي لذلك يتم الرفع بحيث يكون هناك مقطع اخر محمول Section لعمل التوازن وحسب نوع الرافعه تكون المسافة الاولى ( بحدود 30 م ) تعمل بشكل حر Free Cantilever اي بشكل كابولي اي لا نحتاج الى تثبيتها بالمبنى ام بعد هذا الارتفاع 
واليك الشرح بالفيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eEV0_9lVU4



*The climbing unit* - Watch the decreasing gap between the top of the climbing unit and the next tower segment as the climbing unit descends 


 
See the top of the lower segment is about even with the lower "K" on the extracted tower segment. 


 
Now the top of the lower segment is about 6 feet below the turrett. 


 
And finally, the climing unit has finished this cycle. 



. 



 
Above, the upper foot is even with the horizontal brace of the sideways K. After a little descending action (below), the upper foot is about 6 inches below the horizontal brace of the sideways K. 




Here you can see the lower foot resting on the inner horizontal brace 


 
And here, after a little more descending action, the upper foot is almost in position to transfer support from the hydraulic jack foot (lower) to the upper foot. 


 
Here you can see the lower foot as it is being pushed off the internal horizontal brace - ready to descend another 5 feet. Click the image for the full resolution. You can see that the lower foot has dropped a few inches below the horizontal brace on the inner tower segment. 



Here you can clearly see the climbing unit's hydraulic jack as well as the cafe-within-the-big-blue-lunch box. 







لاحظ عملية ربط الرافعة البرجية بالمبنى حيث يكون الربط على شكل V or U


----------



## marwan dodo (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووور اخ رزق والله ما قصرت


----------



## maher-mohamed (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الكريم قصدت بسؤالى السابق المزيد من التوضيح لكيفية تنفيد المرابط (ties) للحوائط والستائر المعدنية الخلفية كيف يتم تنفيذها لتشد الحائط وتعمل على مقاومة الضغط الواقع عليه من الانقلاب او الازاحه لو امكن كما تعودنا ان تبسط لنا الموضوع لفهمه بوضوح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمرين العمري (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، الأخ الفاضل المهندس : رزق عبد اللطيف حجاوي ، بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

maher-mohamed قال:


> اخى الكريم قصدت بسؤالى السابق المزيد من التوضيح لكيفية تنفيد المرابط (ties) للحوائط والستائر المعدنية الخلفية كيف يتم تنفيذها لتشد الحائط وتعمل على مقاومة الضغط الواقع عليه من الانقلاب او الازاحه لو امكن كما تعودنا ان تبسط لنا الموضوع لفهمه بوضوح ولك جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم
اعتذر منك لعدم قدرتي على فهم سؤالك .
هل ترغب في معرفة كيفية تنفيذ Tieback في الاوتاد المتداخلة Secant pile وفيDiaphragm wall وفي sheet piles ?
اذا كان كذلك سأقوم بشرح ذلك بالتفصيل ؟.
اما اذا كان المقصود غير ذلك يطلب التوضيح اكثر بالسؤال .


----------



## maher-mohamed (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
هو كذلك ارجو توضيح الاوتاد كيفية التنفيذ والتأكد من كفائتها حتى لايحدث مثل ما حدث فى الموضوع الذى تكرمت بطرحه فى انهيار الديفرام وشكرا لك على كرمك ونفعك لنا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

maher-mohamed قال:


> اخى الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> هو كذلك ارجو توضيح الاوتاد كيفية التنفيذ والتأكد من كفائتها حتى لايحدث مثل ما حدث فى الموضوع الذى تكرمت بطرحه فى انهيار الديفرام وشكرا لك على كرمك ونفعك لنا


السلام عليكم​
عند تنفيذ الجدران الساندة سواء الاوتاد المتداخلة secant piles او الحاجز الساند diaphragm wall يجب التأكد مما يلي اثاناء التنفيذ

تنفيذ الاوتاد او الجدار الحاجز للعمق المطلوب حسب المخططات التصميمية واي تعديل عليها يجب الرجوع للمصمم.​
التأكد من قوة الخرسانة وحديد التسليح او مادة الحقن grout اثناء التنفيذ وانها حسب المواصفات المطلوبة وذلك باخذ عينات من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح rodes وعمل خلطة تصميمية.​
في البداية يجب تنفيذ المرابط الخلفية tie back rodes في منطقة خارج منحنى الانهيار وعلى المستوى level والتباعد spacing والعمق depth كما في الشكل​





























​


هناك العديد من انواع المرابط الحلفية tie back rodes وعلى سبيل المثال​




​
عمل فحص السحب للمرابط pulled out test for tie back rodes وذلك بمقدار 1.5 مره قوة الشد التصميمية one & half time of tensile design load​
وذلك باستخدام معدات خاصة ( منها من يقيس قوة الشد مباشرة ومنها من يقيس اجهاد الشد المطلوب وتكون هناك جداول يتم فيها تحويل اجهاد الشد الى قوة شد).







حيث يتم اجراء هذا الفحص لنسبة من tie rode​


----------



## maher-mohamed (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخى على الاهتمام نعم انا اقصد ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## maher-mohamed (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس على تعاونك الممتاز 
لى سؤال آخر 
ما هى انسب طريقة لتكسير جزء من( رأس) الاعمدة بعد صبها للدور الارضى (صالة رياضية تحت الانشاء ) بمقدار 30سم لضرورة تخفيض المنسوب حيث انها تم صبها زيادة عن الارتفاع المطلوب وهى سوف تحمل مدرج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

maher-mohamed قال:


> مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس على تعاونك الممتاز
> لى سؤال آخر
> ما هى انسب طريقة لتكسير جزء من( رأس) الاعمدة بعد صبها للدور الارضى (صالة رياضية تحت الانشاء ) بمقدار 30سم لضرورة تخفيض المنسوب حيث انها تم صبها زيادة عن الارتفاع المطلوب وهى سوف تحمل مدرج ولك جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم

لتكسر الخرسانة الارتفاع الزائد لخرسانة الاعمدة يجب اتباع الخطوات التالية
تحديد ارتفاع العمود المطلوب .
وضع علام (مؤشر )remark لمنسوب العمود وعلى كامل المحيط.
قص الخرسانة في مستوى العلام بواسطة صاروخ القص cutter machine ولعمق 2سم.(بهذه الطريقة نضمن سطح مستوي عند مستوى التكسير )وبهذا الطريقة نضمن تكسير في المستوى الافقي للاوجه الخارجية للعمود horizontal fracture
تكسير الخرسانة من الاعلى للاسفل باستخدام 

الطرق اليدوية (مطرقة وازميل ).
استخدام الجك (الذي يعمل بالهواء )
جك التكسير ( هليتي ) الكهربائي






والتكسير يتم حتى المنسوب الذي تم تحديدة.
وافضل من الناحية الشخصية استخدام الطرق اليدوية لانها اقل ضررا.


----------



## maher-mohamed (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hammami (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم : أجو المساعدة في الحصول على تفصيلة واضخة لأعماق غرف التفتيش والبعد المسموح بين كل غرفة وأخرى والمصارف الأرضية (grill
م.ليلى حمامي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

hammami قال:


> السلام عليكم : أجو المساعدة في الحصول على تفصيلة واضخة لأعماق غرف التفتيش والبعد المسموح بين كل غرفة وأخرى والمصارف الأرضية (grill
> م.ليلى حمامي


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه المواقع المتخصصة في صرف مياه الامطار والصرف الصحي
http://www.dutil.com/commercial/eng_wastewater_details.php
http://chestofbooks.com/architectur...hing-Cleansing-And-Testing-Drains-Part-3.html
http://www.nsmithfieldri.org/Portals/0/Uploads/Documents/SSSR(2009).pdf
http://www.oakgov.com/drain/info_pub/sanitarydetail.html
اما اقصى مسافة بين غرف التفتيش فيعتمد على قطر الانبوب واليك الجدول الخاص بذلك
http://www.city.urbana.il.us/urbana/city_code/12605004.HTM


----------



## القلمون (9 نوفمبر 2009)

رجاء أفيدوني بسرعة الأسقف المائلة (القرميدي)من البيتون المسلح و الهوردي كيف يتم حسابها و تفصيلات انشاءها وكسوتها من الخارج من القرميد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

القلمون قال:


> رجاء أفيدوني بسرعة الأسقف المائلة (القرميدي)من البيتون المسلح و الهوردي كيف يتم حسابها و تفصيلات انشاءها وكسوتها من الخارج من القرميد


السلام عليكم​ 




بخصوص الاسقف المائلة من القرميد Clay tiles يتم تنفيذ ذلك باحدى الطرق التالية

بناء السقف باي نوع من انواع الاسقف (بلاطة مصمته solid slab ،هوردي Horde اواي نوع اخر ) ومن ثم يتم عمل جمالون=جائز شبكي Truss فوق السقف من الخشب (وهو الشائع في اوروبا وامريكا بسبب توفر الخشب ) او من المعدن Sheet Angles ومن ثم تركيب قطع القرميد حيث يتم تصميم الاسقف على حمولة الرياح والثلوج حسب الكود اما الاحمال الحية فتكون 100 كغم/م2 وهذه الطريقة من التنفيذ تسمح بفك القرميد ومن ثم اعادة التركيب في حالة الرغبة بزيادة الطوابق .​




wood truss roof



Metal Truss Roof (الجملون فقط المقصود هنا وليس البناء بالكامل من المعدن )

بناء السقف الخرساني بشكل مائل ومن ثم تركيب القرميد عليه (يتم تثبيتعوارض خشبية على السقف مباشرة ومن ثم تركيب القرميد ) ولا افضل مثل هذه الطريقة من التنفيذ لانها تعني عدم القدرة على زيادة ارتفاع البناء في المستقبل الا بعد تكسير السقف .​
ولمزيد من التفصيل اليك هذا البحث​
http://www.abouthomes.info/files/ICBO.pdf
http://www.clayroof.co.uk/educational_guides/plain.pdf​


----------



## basheerhoseen (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراُ للإفادة الرائعة مع ملاحظة انه يتم الفحص بالمياه تدريجياُ لمعرفة اماكن التسريب لو وجدت ومعالجتها اول باول حتى الوصول الى اعلى نقطة في الخزان عندها يتحول الاختبار الى اختبار تحمل الشد الحلقي للجدارCircular Tension ومنكم نستفيد جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## basheerhoseen (19 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة لمعايرة الميزان اثناء العمل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*طريقة اضافة بلكونة (شرفة ) خشبية لمبنى قائم*

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم مشاركة بخصوص طريقة اضافة بلكونة (شرفة) لمبنى خشبي قائم وبالتفصيل 
وبدون اي تعليق ؟؟؟!!!​






*43-Foot Elevated Observation & Entertaining Trex Deck*

In another POST we had constructed a smaller, Master Bedroom Trex Deck. On this same home we are building a higher, longer Observation & Entertaining Deck. Since it is directly outside of the new Great Room, this *amazing* NEW OUTSIDE SPACEwill be perfect for entertaining.
It will extend the inside of the home to the out-of-doors. Moreover, it will allow the owners to to take advantage of some fantastic views: an amazing, cost-effective home improvement - time to plan some summer dinner parties!

*continued…*
The new 43-foot deck will be attached to the second story of the home and protrude six feet into the tree tops supported by five new steel columns. Three of the steel columns are what are called “Deep Pole Columns.” That means that the 6-inch diameter steel columns will be embedded “deeply” into almost 5-feet of steel-reinforced, concrete in undisturbed soil. The remaining two columns are more traditional columns that will have welded “Base Plates” and be attached by bolts to a standard 16-inch deep “Pad Footing.”




We are hand-digging the five footings. Three holes will be 5-feet deep and 30-inches square, the other two holes will be 16-inches deep and 30-inches square.




A 4-inch ABS sewer pipe is going through one of the footings. We will have to wrap it with protective wrap so that the concrete does not interact with the plastic, nor crack it.




A hole 2′-6″ x 2′-6″ square and 5′-0″ deep will require more concrete than one might think. 31 cubic feet. A cubic foot of concrete weights 150 pounds. That means that EACH of the three “Deep Pole Footings” will weigh in at a hefty 4,650 pounds! That’s almost 2.5 tons of ballast. The deck will not be tipping over - even in a 7.2 earthquake…




Like many hillside homes, the actual distance between the ground and a second story is more than the typical 8-10 feet. Our deck will be 15-feet in the air. The deck will reach into the tree tops of three California Avocado Trees. Want to make some Guacamole? Just reach over the deck rail!








The soil is clay on top of bedrock. Hard digging and a terrific foundation medium.




Concrete footings should extend 6 to 8 inches above the surrounding soil. We are constructing lumber and plywood forms to make for good-looking, finished concrete footings. We have set brightly-colored mason strings parallel to the home’s foundation so that our forms will be super-accurate relative to the home.




Though the ground is sloped, our wooden concrete forms are perfectly level - one with another. When completed, the five concrete footings will be exactly the same height. We will then grade the surrounding soil to match…




Our last Deep Pole Footing will rise above the ground higher than all the other four because the soil slopes down the lowest here.




City inspection is next Tuesday. We will pour concrete in 2 of the 5 forms on the same day.








To make certain that the FOUR 3/4″ x 12″ long “J-Bolts” that we cast into the concrete footings will align-perfectly with the Base Plate of the new, welded Deck Columns, we want to make up a Base Plate Template to hold the bolts securely in place as the concrete is poured. Here we made up a 1/8″-Steel 12×12 Base Plate Template to hold-securely the anchor bolts.








If you don’t want to make your own Base Plate Template using a lighter-gauge steel - or even plywood - there are some companies that sell pre-made, adjustable templates for about $15 each + shipping. Here is one. It only goes to 9″ x 9″ - so it wouldn’t be useful for our project.




We have purposefully left all of the available-thread on the anchor bolts protruding above the concrete so that we can use nuts and washers UNDER and ON-TOP of the Base Plate. This way, we can precisely “dial-in” the column. As you drive around your city - look closely at the base plates of any traffic signal standards - you will see this exact same procedure - all across the U.S.




The”Deep Footing” is just that… The 6-Inch Steel Column will be embedded directly into the 4,650 pounds of concrete. The more traditional Steel Column will have a Base Plate welded to the bottom of its 6-Inch Steel Column and will be bolted to the standard concrete Pad Footing in the foreground of the photo.




Well, its time to pour 2 of the 5 footings.




The driveway here is very steep and ready-mix concrete is out of the question. So we mix on-site.








We are pouring the smallish Pad Footings today. We will set those “Base Plate” columns first. Then we will set the main deck beams that they will support. With just two of the five columns holding up the main deck beams, we will then bolt the Deep Pole Columns to the main deck beam to hold them - _*dangling*_ - hanging from the partially-supported beams - loosely inside of their wooden forms. Then we will pour 2.5 tons of concrete around *each* one of them…








Tomorrow we will remove the wooden forms and the 12″ x 12″ steel templates that secured the anchor bolts in perfect alignment.




We’ve removed the 2×4’s so that we can finish and edge the curing concrete. Be careful to wait until the concrete stiffens - or your bolts and template may sink or sag out of alignment. Sticking a nail or a finger into the concrete is a simple test…




Since we had some extra concrete today we poured 3-4 inches into the Deep Pole Footings so that we could secure our rebar and eliminate the need to suspend it. See the plastic pipe tape holding the “rebar-baskets”in suspension in the photo below? We can remove those two straps which will make it much easier next week when we pour those humongous footings and want to finish the surface and put a beveled edge on the concrete’s perimeter.




Off to the steel fabricator. Here we have cut 21-foot lengths of 6-Inch diameter steel pipe to length. Then we fabricate a Beam Saddle of 1/4-Inch Steel and a Base Plate of 3/4-Inch Plate. We will return Saturday morning to pick up some or all of our remaining columns.




We removed the plywood concrete forms on the two pad footings. We will place the two Base-Plate Steel Columns Saturday as well. Then we will place our 8″ x 8″ Deck Beams in the saddles of these steel columns. You can see how the Deep Pole Footing is in-between the two completed footings… We will bolt the Deep Pole Column to the suspended beam and allow it to “dangle” in that 5-foot deep hole. We will align it with a level and secure it from shifting then pour the 4,650-pounds of concrete around and below it.




We will remove the 1/8-inch steel template before we gingerly place the heavy columns onto the four bolts.




Our deck will be approximately 42-feet in length. The center-most column is not exactly centered at 21-feet. We have purchased two 8″ x 8″ Rough Sawn Douglas Fir Beams - one of the beams is 20 feet long, and the other is 26 feet long. We will trim them precisely to length as we place them. Here is the “tiny 20-footer.” Tomorrow the 26-footer and more 6×6 Deck Rafters.




Today we arrived at Ganahl Lumber in the seven o’clock hour to pick up our 26-foot Deck Beam and more deck rafters. You wonder: “Why wouldn’t handsome, obvious professionals like these guys have the lumber delivered?” Thanks for that! Two reasons. If you purchase your client’s lumber for them, you are able to “hand-pick” the best, straightest lumber. Have it delivered - they might bring you stuff you’d never want to see. B.T.W. - Ganahl Lumber is usually an exception to this - what customer service! The second reason is the long, narrow, curvy, steep driveways that most La Habra Heights homes have - a big lumber truck would not have an easy delivery.




Reason #2! See this driveway? This is the straight, not-so-steep section…




The Ford “Tonka Truck” did not roll over - though it worried us for a while. The little truck that could…




After the lumber delivery, we rushed to the steel fabricator about 9 a.m. on this Saturday morning as they only work a half day. We load up some more heavy Steel Columns and take them back to the job site.




Everything is heavy today! We just can’t get a break.




While I’m lifting the heavy Canon Digital SLR, the remaining boys are moving the 500# column up to the pad footings we completed a few days ago.




This deck better see a lot of use!




I couldn’t help but picture the famous Iwo Jima Picture.












It is in place and now must be lifted up and delicately lowered on the precisely-placed 3/4-inch anchor bolts - delicately so we do not mangle the threads.




Almost there. DIY folks - you will likely have the base plate centered over 3 of the 4 bolts. Rather than hitting the bolts with a hammer, get a big sledge hammer and “gently” tap the edge of the thick 3/4-inch base plate. It will be easier than you fear.




Both columns required a couple of sledge hammer “taps” and settled down on the bolts. We are hand-tightening the nuts - but we need to check for height and level and adjust some of the 12 nuts. Remember, use two (2) nuts on the top and cinch them against each other to lock them in place.




These beams are no fun to move about.




Six men were able to hoist the heavy beam up using ropes while standing on scaffolding. The beam is approximately 12-15 feet from the ground (depending where you measure).
Note the “DEEP POLE FOOTING” between the “PAD FOOTINGS?” Now we can bolt the Deep Pole Column to the beam which will suspend it inside of that deep hole. Then all we have to do is check for level - and secure it “level” as we fill the footing with 4,650 pounds of concrete.




Here is another of the three (3) Deep Pole Footings.
















Today we began to set the first 26-feet of 6×6 Deck Rafters. These could be spaced 24-inches on center, but we always want to be ultra-conservative so we placed them at 16-Inches on center.




The Simpson Hangers are fastened to the 2×12 Ledger using 16D galvanized nails. The 6×6 Deck Rafters are secured in these hangers on the house side. On the beam side, the Deck Rafters are sitting atop of the 8×8 Deck Beam. The Deck Rafters are then securely blocked using 4×6 blocking set flush with the outside edge of the 8×8 Deck Beam.




The Inverted Simpson Hangers are much “cleaner” looking than the traditional flange style. Anytime you are build “Open-Framed” structures it is better to be cognizant of the cosmetics…




We don’t need the scaffolding any longer -so we will disassemble it tomorrow and set it up where we can use it to assist us in stuccoing the house.




A closer look.




Here is a view from the top. We are shooting 16D Galvanized nails at a 45-degree angle into the 4×6 Blocking and securing it to the 6×6 Deck Rafters.




We will better-secure the blocking using some Simpson A-34’s or A-35’s. Why do we want the blocking so overly-secure? Because we will likely bolt a Deck Safety Rail System to or through these blocks.




We treated the 4×6 blocking on the bottom and the just-cut ends with Jasco Preservative - but we left some uncoated so the blocks can be handled. We will paint it all tomorrow.




Today, while the Deck Rafters and Blocking was being installed at the job-site, I inspected and paid for a 10″ x 12″ x 28′ Rough Sawn Beam for the last deck we will build (next week) and visited the Steel Fabrication Shop where I inspected and paid for the final 3 steel columns (below).




We will pick up these wood beams and steel columns early tomorrow morning and take them to the job site.








Each of the 3 Deep Pole Columns will need 4,650 pounds of concrete. We have to use bagged products - and that’s 4 pallets so we had it delivered to save wear and tear on our vehicles.




So we have the concrete and we are ready to pour two of the three footings tomorrow morning.




The columns were literally man-handled into place.




It takes 4 men -minimum- to safely get the heavy columns up and into the footing forms without damaging them or knocking them out of square and level.




To keep the columns perfectly level - since they are “dangling” in the forms - we secure them in place with scraps of wood.




Hardened concrete will bond with any form surface, whether it is made of lumber, plywood, iron, steel, etc. Release agents, applied to the forms, are materials that permit the clean release of the partially hardened concrete from the form.
You can buy upwards of 400 different concrete form releases - if you are in the concrete business, or for the rest of us you can make your own with simple soap. Soaps are surfactants and work really well on small projects.




We were limited to some liquid dish soap - but the better choice would be a dry soap powder (Dishwasher or Laundry Soap) - make a strong, pasty solution and work it into the wood.




We started at 7 a.m. in case we need time to allow the concrete to set sufficiently that we can edge the footings and hand trowel the top surface with a steel trowel finish.




Most DIY folks will not have a concrete vibrator. You can rent one for about $40 or you can tap the sides of the plywood forms with a hammer. You want the wet concrete to vibrate into all of the nooks and crannies of the forms. You are also eliminating most of the air bubbles that will otherwise linger against the plywood causing a poor finished “look.”




It is the next day and as 3 of us add 20-feet to the deck and another deep pole column, we have a forth man remove the forms.




Even with a homemade soap release agent, forms are always a bit difficult to break apart.




Here is a view of our new “Deep Pole Footings” and the previously-poured “Standard Pad Footings” that have the anchor bolts.




You can see the rest of us about 25 feet down extending this nifty Observation Deck to its planned 42-foot length.




Here’s a good view of the stout 6-Inch steel columns; the 6×6 “treated” deck rafters; the Simpson Inverted Hangers and the overall view of the deck “coming together.”




It’s Saturday and we are working a half day. We have one last “Deep Pole Column” to bolt to the 8×8 Deck Beam. We will pour the last 2.5 tons of concrete around it Monday morning.




We use all manner of hydraulic tools, ropes, ratcheting straps - whatever is useful and convenient - to pull the 500-pound columns up tight and snug as we drill the bolt holes in the beam. Then we insert four 5/8-inch x 10-inch bolts to hold the column in place.




Using an aluminum Speed Square is very useful when you want to be certain that a long drill bit will penetrate the beam squarely and accurately in each and every direction.




Here’s another illustrative view of the underside of this long and high deck.




Once the deck is completed, we will have a terrific work surface to complete our new stucco.




We have about 20 feet of remaining deck to assemble. Our 12-Inch Saw will not cut through the 6×6 lumber without flipping the lumber over and making two passes.




As a recap, we are securing the 6×6 deck rafters to the house with Simpson Hangers. On the other side, the deck rafters are perched on top of the deck’s 8×8 main beam. The rafters are securely-blocked using short, precisely-cut 4×6 blocks. After the blocks are nailed in place with 16-D galvanized nails, we nail a Simpson A-35 Angle to each side of the 6×6 Deck Rafter to secure it to the 8×8 beam they sit upon.




Here is a closer view.




Below is the final section of our 42-Foot Long Trex Deck. We will turn the corner of the house and change deck systems to a water-tight, solid-surface, polyurethane-coated deck. *That deck* will be covered in its own posting.




Today we are installing a 2″ x 4″ Factory-Painted, Charcoal Drip Edge Metal - a metal used on roofs - to protect the top, flat surface of our deck rafters. ALL WOOD will rot - and the process begins on the top.




When deck boards are on top of unprotected wood - here in California a wood fungus will often take hold. You cannot sell a home with active fungus - so its best to prevent it in the first place…




Where these metal pieces overlap we seal them, one-to-another, with a bead of polyurethane roof flashing caulk.




All of the overlaps are sealed - if you are wondering about that “fish-mouth” on the one deck beam, we came back within minutes and added more galvanized nails to close such openings.




The caulking will be dry to the touch tomorrow - and that is when we are going to install the TREX Deck boards.




This morning we are installing the TREX. We have decided to “frame” the deck with a picture frame of Trex mitered 45-degrees at the corners and fill in the resulting rectangle. Our gaps on this deck will be about a 1/4-inch. High Heels should be discouraged on Trex-type decks as gaps between the planks are mandatory.




These boards are called 5/4 and are approximately 1-inch thick - as compared to the thicker 2x materials. We are securing the deck boards using factory-coated, 8 x 2-1/2″ square-drive, deck screws.




The deck measures 6′ x 43′ long.




Its a beautiful Saturday in May and the deck is making walking in the treetops a real hoot… Birds are just feet away singing and watching us - curious perhaps.




Next week we start fabricating our own cable-rail system.




*NOTE:* I will post more pictures as this CURRENT PROJECT progresses - almost daily​


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال ملح ارجو المساعدة بالرد
اذا كان لدينا عمود بيتوني ووصلنا به مقطع ستيل ( فولاذي )
تم دراسة البراغي والصفيحة الستيل واستيفاء جميع الشروط لأيجاد عدد البراغي وابعاد الصفيحة
لكن السؤال
القص الذي يحصل ضمن البيتون كيف يمكن معرفة تحمل البيتون له
اي 
كيف يمكن الأكد أن الاجهاد الناتج في منطقة وصل البرغي بالخرسانة لن يتسبب بتفتيت الخرسانة
هل هو الاجهاد المسموح على القص للبيتون نفسه 
ام ان هناك طريقة اخرى
ارجو الرد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ٌrainman قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال ملح ارجو المساعدة بالرد
> اذا كان لدينا عمود بيتوني ووصلنا به مقطع ستيل ( فولاذي )
> تم دراسة البراغي والصفيحة الستيل واستيفاء جميع الشروط لأيجاد عدد البراغي وابعاد الصفيحة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اليك طريقة التصميم والتدقيق base plate وتصميم البراغي anchor bolts وتحقيق قوة الخرسانة بناءا على ذلك حسب الكود الامركي AISC


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

_*السلام عليكم

الاخ رزق حجاوي صور رائعه جدا على الرغم من بساطه الموضوع لكن الدقه كانت اروع .


مع تحياتي*_


----------



## gharib belal (23 نوفمبر 2009)

التعشيش يكون بسبب 1-زيادة التسليح فى القطاع
2-عدم الدمك الجيد اثناء الصب او عدم استخدام هزاز يصل الى جميع ابعاد القطاع

ارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطئا.جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## galal980 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ رزق المحترم عندي سؤال مهم جدا
واضح في الصور ال Base Plate تحته مسافة خالية (بينه وبين القاعدة الخرسانية)
فما هي المادة التي تغلق هذا الفراغ وكيف يتم ذلك ؟
ومن الملاحظ أنهم أزالوا الBase Plate القديم الذي كان يمسك بالبراغي(الجوايط) بعد صب القاعدة وتمام الشك لها ومن ثم تركيب العامود الحديدي الملحوم به Base Plate -فهل لو تركنا الBase Plate القديم وربطنا الTwo Base Plate مع بعض يكون أفضل؟أم ماتم تنفيذه بالصور هو الأفضل؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر:34:


----------



## galal980 (23 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## galal980 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

هل من مجيب على سؤالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد ادم سبيل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس ورينا الحل ماعندي خبره في فواصل الخرسانه وخواصها


----------



## A.Bozan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم المهندس رزق
طبعا انا لن اقوم بالشكر للمجهود الجبار الذي تبذله لأن كلمة شكرا لا تفيك حقك
ولكن االلله يعلم كم ادعو لك 
انا عندي سؤال بالنسبة لل tie beam
من المعروف في بلدنا ( سوريا ) انه لا يسمح بوجود بايل واحد فقط تحت العمود ( قل عدد للبايلات تحت عمود هو اثنان )
اما في الخليج فهذا الامر مسموح طالما ان ال tie beam موجود
انا عندي مجموعة من المعلومات اود التحقق من صحتها
اولا البايل لا يتحمل عزوم انعطاف أبدا لذلك لا يسمح ببايل واحد تحت العمود بدون وجود tie beam ( هل هذا الكلام صحيح )
ثانيا
ال tie beam مهمته تحمل 10 بالمئة من حمولة العمود كعزم انعطاف ويصمم على هذا الاساس
ثالثا
اذا كان هناك فرق بين مركز البايل والعمود لنفرض 25 سم ( بسبب التنفيذ) هل البايل كاب يجب ان يكون مركزها مع مركز العمود او البايل او بالمركز بينهما وهنا يدرس ال tie beam على عزم انعطاف وقدره 0.25 * حمولة العمود
رابعا
امتداد اسياخ ال tie beam ضمن البايل كاب هل هو طول التثبيت للعناصر المشدودة او غيره
شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ٌrainman;1398845 قال:


> السلام عليكم المهندس رزق





ٌrainman;1398845 قال:


> طبعا انا لن اقوم بالشكر للمجهود الجبار الذي تبذله لأن كلمة شكرا لا تفيك حقك
> ولكن االلله يعلم كم ادعو لك
> انا عندي سؤال بالنسبة لل tie beam
> من المعروف في بلدنا ( سوريا ) انه لا يسمح بوجود بايل واحد فقط تحت العمود ( قل عدد للبايلات تحت عمود هو اثنان )
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكرك على ثقتك بالمنتدى وعلى هذه الاسئلة والتي هي بالواقع متخصصه جدا في مجال تصميم الاوتاد=البايل=الخوازيق=pile وللاسف الشديد فانا لست متخصص في هذا المجال وسارد عليك من خلال قراءاتي واطلاعي



> من المعروف في بلدنا ( سوريا ) انه لا يسمح بوجود بايل واحد فقط تحت العمود ( قل عدد للبايلات تحت عمود هو اثنان )


من النادر جدا استخدام بايل واحد فقط وفي معظم الحالات تكون البايلات اما على شكل مجموعه group او على شكل صفوف rows وفي نهايتها cap واقل عدد مستخدم 2 (حسب مرجع المرفق7.1.15)​*Reynolds's reinforced concrete designer's handbook*

http://books.google.jo/books?id=hrO...snum=6&ved=0CBYQ6AEwBTgU#v=onepage&q=&f=false
وفي معظم الحالات يكون العدد 3 (على شكل مثلث متساوي الاضلاع ) او 4 او 5 
وسارد على باقي الاسئلة في وقت لاحق​


----------



## A.Bozan (12 ديسمبر 2009)

والله يا بشمهندس رزق انا لا أستطيع التعبير عن مدى اعجابي بحضرتك
لأنو أنا هنا في ابو ظبي واحببت الهندسة جدا وحسيت انها فعلا الفرع الملائم لي
ولكن في مكان عملي للأسف لا يوجد خبرات كبيرة 
واحيانا لاستفساراتي أتوجه للبلدية ولكن هناك على الغلب المهندس الي بيعرف ما بيجاوبك
ما بعرف ليش بس يمكن بيحس انو ممكناقطع انا برزقو أو يمكن يكون حاسس حالو انو تعب كتير للحصول على المعلومة الي أنا عايز أخذها منه بخمس دقايق فعز عليه أنو يعطيني ياها
بس انت يا بشمهندس رزق
الله وحده يستطيع مكافئتك على ما تفعله 
ومرة اخرى لن أقول شكرا
ولكن سأدعي الله ليلا نهارا لك يا بشمهندس


----------



## A.Bozan (12 ديسمبر 2009)

طامعا بكرمك يا بشمهندس لي عندك استفسارين 
لنفرض اننا نقوم بعمل تصميم لبلاطة فطرية flat slab لمبنى متعدد الطوابق وفي نهاية هذه السلاب يوجد ظفر ( الملف المرفق اوتو كاد موضح فيه الاستفسارين)
السؤال هو:
للتغلب على حمولات القواطع الخارجية ( التي هي بطرف الظفر ) قمت في البداية بوضعه مباشرة على البلاطة فنتج لدي سهم كبير
لذلك قررت وضع جائز تحت هذه الحمولات بحيث يستند هذا الجائز ل cantliver beams
ولكن بالبرنامج ( safe ) بالنسبة للسهم فأعطاني سهم كبير أيضا 
اذ ان البرنامج واثناء الدراسة للبلاطات لا يتعامل مع الجوائز على انها مساند مطلقة الصلابة
فقمت بدراست الجائز ( الحامل للقاطع الخارجي )الذي أريد ان يتحمل حمولات القاطع الخارجي خارج البرنامج وحملت ال cantliver beams حمولته كأحمال مركزة
أما البلاطة فدرستها بدون وجود احمال القواطع
ما رأيك
أما الاستفسار الثاني فهو بخصوص التفصيلة A
هل طول التثبيت للظفر داخل العمود هو نفسه طول التثبيت للعناصر المشدودة ومن أين يبدأ قياسه
هل يجوز أن نمد الحديد العلوي للجائز الظفري ضمن البلاطة بدلا من ثنيه نحو الاسفل وايضا بطول التثبيت المناسب ( انا بصراحة شفت أنو الجواب هو لأ بسبب عدم استمرار الكانات وبالتالي اين سيضهب العزم السالب حيث انه في حالة الثني سيدخل للعمود اما في حالة استمرارا التسليح العلوي لم أعلم أين سيذهب )


مشكلتي انو تعلمت بنفسي من دون مصادر لذلك مالي واثق من نفسي كتير 
ودايما بسأل
أتمنى أن اجد مهندس كبير أسأله رأيه عن ما اقوم به
وشكر جزيلا للمجهود الجبار يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng.Dalia Basheer (12 ديسمبر 2009)

My experience still poor specially in the design issues but its very intresting subject and I really want to know how it will be casted and the location of construction Joints , so please can you tell us some infromation , Thank you


----------



## A.Bozan (12 ديسمبر 2009)

eng.dalia basheer قال:


> my experience still poor specially in the design issues but its very intresting subject and i really want to know how it will be casted and the location of construction joints , so please can you tell us some infromation , thank you


 اسف يا بشمهند س ولكن انا لم افهم عن اي موضوع تتكلم ل هو عن المشاركة السابقة أو غيرها


----------



## A.Bozan (12 ديسمبر 2009)

:86:اسف مرة تانية لم انتبه انك مهندسة مش مهندس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ٌrainman قال:


> طامعا بكرمك يا بشمهندس لي عندك استفسارين
> لنفرض اننا نقوم بعمل تصميم لبلاطة فطرية flat slab لمبنى متعدد الطوابق وفي نهاية هذه السلاب يوجد ظفر ( الملف المرفق اوتو كاد موضح فيه الاستفسارين)
> السؤال هو:
> للتغلب على حمولات القواطع الخارجية ( التي هي بطرف الظفر ) قمت في البداية بوضعه مباشرة على البلاطة فنتج لدي سهم كبير
> ...


السلام عليكم
اكرر لك شكري وتقديري لك على ثقتك بالمنتدى وبأعضائة .
بخصوص تمثيل البلاطات والظفر Cantileaver في برنامج Safe فيعود حسب علمي هل تم على اساس Membrane or Shell فعند تمقيل الظفر =الكابولة Cantileaver على اساس Membrane فيكون الحساب للهبوط Deflection فيه خطأ كبير وهذا ما يحصل لديك .
ولمزيد من التفصيل اليك ما تم بحثه بهذا الخصوص واجابة الاستاذ ابو الحلول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94744-154.html#post1384515


> فقمت بدراست الجائز ( الحامل للقاطع الخارجي )الذي أريد ان يتحمل حمولات القاطع الخارجي خارج البرنامج وحملت ال cantilever beams حمولته كأحمال مركزة
> أما البلاطة فدرستها بدون وجود احمال القواطع


للاسف لا استطيع الاجابة بشكل دقيق ( اتوقع ان الحل بهذهلطريقة صيح ).


> هل طول التثبيت للظفر داخل العمود هو نفسه طول التثبيت للعناصر المشدودة ومن أين يبدأ قياسه
> هل يجوز أن نمد الحديد العلوي للجائز الظفري ضمن البلاطة بدلا من ثنيه نحو الاسفل وايضا بطول التثبيت المناسب ( انا بصراحة شفت أنو الجواب هو لأ بسبب عدم استمرار الكانات وبالتالي اين سيضهب العزم السالب حيث انه في حالة الثني سيدخل للعمود اما في حالة استمرارا التسليح العلوي لم أعلم أين سيذهب )


 

يجب ان تميز بين الحالات التالية 

الظفر = كوربل Corbel












حيث يلاحظ ان الظفر ليس له امتداد ويكون طول التثبيت بمقدار Tension lab=50 Dia خمسين مره قطر التسليح ويبدأ القياس من وجهة العمود جهة الظفر 

حالة الظفر =كابولي Cantilever وفي هذه الحالة يكون للظفر امتداد في البلاطة وهنا يجب ان يتم مد حديد التسليح العلوي للظفر Cantileaver مسافة 1.5*L (حيث L طول البروز ) بحيث لا يقل عن Tension Lab لان الهدف من مد حديد الظفر في البلاطة هي لتغطة العزم السالب Negative Moment الناتج من الحمل المطبق على الكابوله .
http://www.oas.org/pgdm/document/codedraw/images/fig-b-14.gif



اتمنى ان تكون الصورة قد اتضحت لديك
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## A.Bozan (13 ديسمبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اكرر لك شكري وتقديري لك على ثقتك بالمنتدى وبأعضائة .
> بخصوص تمثيل البلاطات والظفر Cantileaver في برنامج Safe فيعود حسب علمي هل تم على اساس Membrane or Shell فعند تمقيل الظفر =الكابولة Cantileaver على اساس Membrane فيكون الحساب للهبوط Deflection فيه خطأ كبير وهذا ما يحصل لديك .
> ولمزيد من التفصيل اليك ما تم بحثه بهذا الخصوص واجابة الاستاذ ابو الحلول
> ...


----------



## A.Bozan (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا​


----------



## محمودشمس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

alnobi قال:


> alnobi قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
> ...


----------



## A.Bozan (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*هل هذا الاستناد صحيح*

لدينا مبنى مؤلف من تسعة طوابق 
وللضرورة المعمارية تم ايقاف احد الجدران القصية Shear wall قبل الطابق الاخير 
(كان الجدار بشكل صندوق مغلق واصبح بعدها بشكل صندوق مفتوح )
ولتنفيذ عملية الايقاف هذه تم تنفيذ transfer beam كمرة ناقلة
ابعاد الكمرة هي العرض 240 سم والارتفاع 100 سم
تم سند الكمرة من احد الاطراف على جدار قصي shear wall ومن الطرف الاخر على الجزء المتبقي من الجدار الذي تم اقتطاع الجزء منه
الصورة التالية توضح الموضوع مع ملاحظة ان الجزء المهشر هو الجزء الذي يتوقف عند الكمرة
اما الجزء المصمت (تهشيرهsolid )هو الجزء الذي يكمل للاسفل السؤال الان 
هل هذا الاستناد صحيح من الطرفين​


----------



## المهندس175 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لقاعدة الخزان حيث يوجدتحت الارض ولا يوجد تغير كبير فى درجة الحرارة ليس هناك حوجة لفواصل تمدد
اما بالنسبة للحوائط فلا بد منها ويتم حساب عددها ومواقعها بحساب معامل التمدد للخرسانة وتتم معالجتها باستخدام طرق عزل مخصصة لتلك الحالات مثل water stop


----------



## ناظم الطائي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
امكانية الصب التي لديك لاتفي بالغرض المراد ادنى امكانية يجب توفيرها هو خلاطة مركزية انتاجيتها 200 متر مكعب
يتم صب القاعدة على اربع اجزاء مع صب كيكر بارتفاع 20سم مع القاعدة ويجب وضع مانع التسرب البلاستيكي (25سم) ارتفاع نص داخل صبة الكيكر ونص بارز يصب مع الجدار. الفواصل الانشائية للقاعدة يوضع فيها مانع تسرب نوعين نوع فوق صبة البلايندنك(صبة النظافة بحدود 15 سم) من النوع الخارجي التي تكون احدى جهتيه املس والاخرى محزز بحيث يكون الملساء على البلايندنك والمحزز للاعلى وفي منتصف صبة الاساس يوضع مانع تسب(ووترستوب) من جهتين محزز مع تعويض الفاصل الانشائي بحدود بشكل مقص لتعوض قوة القص التي ضعفت نتيجة للفاصل ممكن ان يكون قطر 16 ملم كل 30 سم بعد ازالة التخشيبة تقوم بتخشين الكونكريت للفاصل بالرمل (ساندبلاست) وعند صب الجزء الاخر من الفاصل يتم استعمال مادة الايبوكسي لربط الخرسانه القديمة والجديدة 
بالنسبة للجدران يتم صبها على مرحلتين اول مرحلة على ارتفاع متر وسبعين بحيث يستخدم اخر 20 سم بشكل كيكر يستفاد منه لتحزيم القالب للجزء العلوي من الجدار فواصل الجدار تكون على امتداد فواصل القاعدة على مسار المحيط ويجب عمل ترتيبات لربط مانع التسرب للجدار مع مانع تسرب القاعدة (تشريك)


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ناظم الطائي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> امكانية الصب التي لديك لاتفي بالغرض المراد ادنى امكانية يجب توفيرها هو خلاطة مركزية انتاجيتها 200 متر مكعب
> يتم صب القاعدة على اربع اجزاء مع صب كيكر بارتفاع 20سم مع القاعدة ويجب وضع مانع التسرب البلاستيكي (25سم) ارتفاع نص داخل صبة الكيكر ونص بارز يصب مع الجدار. الفواصل الانشائية للقاعدة يوضع فيها مانع تسرب نوعين نوع فوق صبة البلايندنك(صبة النظافة بحدود 15 سم) من النوع الخارجي التي تكون احدى جهتيه املس والاخرى محزز بحيث يكون الملساء على البلايندنك والمحزز للاعلى وفي منتصف صبة الاساس يوضع مانع تسب(ووترستوب) من جهتين محزز مع تعويض الفاصل الانشائي بحدود بشكل مقص لتعوض قوة القص التي ضعفت نتيجة للفاصل ممكن ان يكون قطر 16 ملم كل 30 سم بعد ازالة التخشيبة تقوم بتخشين الكونكريت للفاصل بالرمل (ساندبلاست) وعند صب الجزء الاخر من الفاصل يتم استعمال مادة الايبوكسي لربط الخرسانه القديمة والجديدة
> بالنسبة للجدران يتم صبها على مرحلتين اول مرحلة على ارتفاع متر وسبعين بحيث يستخدم اخر 20 سم بشكل كيكر يستفاد منه لتحزيم القالب للجزء العلوي من الجدار فواصل الجدار تكون على امتداد فواصل القاعدة على مسار المحيط ويجب عمل ترتيبات لربط مانع التسرب للجدار مع مانع تسرب القاعدة (تشريك)


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك اهتمامك وردك على احدى المشاركات في هذا الموضوع وهوصب خزان دائري بقطر 44م .


> امكانية الصب التي لديك لاتفي بالغرض المراد ادنى امكانية يجب توفيرها هو خلاطة مركزية انتاجيتها 200 متر مكعب


اختلف معك في الامكانيات ففي بعض الاحيان تكون الامكانيات تجبر المهندس على التفكير بالعمل ضمن الامكانيات المحدوده ، فالمشروع الذي ذكرته يبعد عن اقرب خلاطة مركزية بحدود 90 كم ولم يكن من شروط العقد تأمين مضخة بقدرة 200 م3 /ساعه والمشروع الذي ذكرته كان عام 1995 وقد تم تنفيذ هذا الخزان والمصنع الذي تم تنفيذ العمل به لا زال يعمل لتاريخة وبدون اية مشاكل .
المشاريع في المدن في هذه الايام لا يوجد لديها مشلكة بخصوص القدرة على وحسب علمي هناك مشاريع يتم الصب فيها من 2000-2500 م3 /يوم ولن تخيل ان تعمل في دول لا يوجد اي امكانيات او في الصحراء بامكانيات شركة محدوة ؟! هناك يكون التحدي للمهندس.
مع تحياتي لك​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط لاهميته لجميع الاعضاء وحرصا على استفادة الجميع به

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## منجة (2 يناير 2010)

أعتقد أنه من الضروري عند التصديق على دراسة أي مشروع الأخذ بعين الإعتبار الإمكانيات المتوفرة في المنطقة وامكانية تأمين الحد الأدنى من الإمكانيات . على الأقل من وجهة نظر الحل الإقتصادي للمشروع


----------



## goha_zizo (2 يناير 2010)

*مشكلة سهلة بس غريبة*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
السؤال فى طريقة وضع حديد التسليح فى الاسقف ذات التى يزيد سمكها عن 20سم
فى الطبقة السفلى يوضع الفرش ثم الغطا عشان الفرش هو اللى شايل
ولوطيب فى الطبقة العلوية شوية يقولو نفرش وبعدين نغطى وشوية بيقولو نغطى وبعدين نفرش وانا واللة معنتش عارف على اساس هندسى بيقولو
ارجو من المهندس حجازى الرد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يناير 2010)

goha_zizo قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> السؤال فى طريقة وضع حديد التسليح فى الاسقف ذات التى يزيد سمكها عن 20سم
> فى الطبقة السفلى يوضع الفرش ثم الغطا عشان الفرش هو اللى شايل
> ولوطيب فى الطبقة العلوية شوية يقولو نفرش وبعدين نغطى وشوية بيقولو نغطى وبعدين نفرش وانا واللة معنتش عارف على اساس هندسى بيقولو
> ارجو من المهندس حجازى الرد


السلام عليكم
لتحديد موقع حديد التسليح سهل جدا
في حالة البلاطة في الاتجاه الوحد One way solid slab 

الحديد في الوسط :يكون الحديد السلفي =الرئيسي main steel في الاتجاه القصير والعمود علية = الفرشة Secondary steel في الاتجاه الطويل (لان البلاطة تعمل في الاتجاه القصير).
لحديد فوق المساند support =negative steel يكون بعكس الحديد السلفي (اي الحديد ذو القطر الاكبر يكون الاعلى والاقرب الى اعلى البلاطة)
ما يطبق على البلاطة one way يتم تطبيقة على two way solid slab

في الوسط :يكون الحديد السفلي والاقرب للشد=الطوبار formwork باتجاه الطول الاقصر اما الطبقة الثانية فتكون باتجاه الاطول.
فوق المساند negatie steel يكون كما في الوسط ولكن بشكل معكس (كانك تضع مراه) فالذي يكون في الاسفل يكون في الاعلى وبنفس الاتجاه
ولمزيد من التفصيل اليك هذا الكتب 
http://www.1insaat.com/uploads/TrbBlogs/pdfs_1/16183_1190279138_854.pdf

http://books.google.jo/books?id=6R_...s of reinforced two way concrete slab&f=false
http://books.google.jo/books?id=JxQ...s of reinforced two way concrete slab&f=false


----------



## engiwaheed (3 يناير 2010)

السيد م رزق حجاوي
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
بالنسبة لموقع حديد التسليح ففي عملنا 
كما قلت : الحديد السفلي في الإتجاه القصير والعلوي عمودي عليه وذلك على كامل البلاطة
وعند منطقة العمود (العزم السالب . negative moment ) يتم وضع شبكة تسليح اكسترا تمتد على كل أطراف العمود بقدار لا يقل عن ثلث المجاز (البحر) 
فما رأيك ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يناير 2010)

engiwaheed قال:


> السيد م رزق حجاوي
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> بالنسبة لموقع حديد التسليح ففي عملنا
> كما قلت : الحديد السفلي في الإتجاه القصير والعلوي عمودي عليه وذلك على كامل البلاطة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على المشاركة وكلامك صح 100 %.


----------



## A.Bozan (4 يناير 2010)

engiwaheed قال:


> السيد م رزق حجاوي
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> بالنسبة لموقع حديد التسليح ففي عملنا
> كما قلت : الحديد السفلي في الإتجاه القصير والعلوي عمودي عليه وذلك على كامل البلاطة
> ...


 احب اضيف ان كلامك صح ولكن حسب الكود
مثلا في كودنا ايضا هناك اشتراط الا يقل الامتداد عن 70 مرة قطر القضيب


----------



## زين طارق (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
في مثل هذه الاعمال غالبا ما تنفذ اعمال الصب على شكل وجبات ولكن يجب ان تعمل مفاصل انشائيه وتربط مع المفاصل الانشائيه شريط مطاطي مانع للرطوبه (water stop)لمع اختراق الماء الى الجدران ويتكون المفاصل الانشائيه اولا عد التقاء الجدران مع القاعده ولكن هاك مشكله قبل هذا وهي ان القاعده تحتاج الى عشرة ايام لتنفيذ صبها وبهذه الحاله فانه يجب تقطيع القاعده الى عشر مقاطع مساحة المقطع الواحد152متر مربع تقريبا وهنا تنفذ منطقه وتترك المجاوره بعد ذالك تنفذ الاخرى وهكذا اي مثل رقعة الشطرنج لكي تكون الاولى قاعده الاخرى بعد التصلب مع مراعاة وضع قاطع الماء لمنع الرطوبه المتجهه عموديا وايظا توضع مفاصل للتمدد داخل هذه القطع لتجنب التشققات الناتجه عن هذه التمددات .هذا واترك باقي التعليق لكم وارجو ان يكون ما كتبته مفيد


----------



## al araby 82 (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لمشكلة *تصميم وتنفيذ اطار *
من خلال كلام حضرتك بالاضافة الى المخططات المرفقة وخبرتى البسيطة لدى التعليقات التالية :
*1-جسور عرضية drop beam 600*200 mm* يفضل ان تعدل الى 250*700 
2-*Lead Plate يحتاج لتعديل ابعاده لان الفريم ضخم ولتقليل العزوم 
3- التسليح المستخدم عند الالتقاء الكمرة الرئيسية للفريم والعمود يجب ان يمتد داخل الكمرة بشكل اكبر من الموضح بالرسم للمقاومة العزم السالب عند نقطة الالتقاء بين الكمرة والعمود
*


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (9 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا ... ولكن عندي بعض الاستفسارات :
1- بالنسبه للقواعد وصبها على مراحل هل يجوز صب المقطع الذي يتعرض لاجهادات قص هائله على مراحل ام يجب صبها كقطعه واحده كما يتم التعامل مع الجسور .
2- ما هي آلية عمل one way slab وكيف يحمي حديد التسليح السقف من الانهيار بالاتجاه الطويل .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يناير 2010)

mohammed jaafreh قال:


> جميل جدا ... ولكن عندي بعض الاستفسارات :
> 1- بالنسبه للقواعد وصبها على مراحل هل يجوز صب المقطع الذي يتعرض لاجهادات قص هائله على مراحل ام يجب صبها كقطعه واحده كما يتم التعامل مع الجسور .
> 2- ما هي آلية عمل one way slab وكيف يحمي حديد التسليح السقف من الانهيار بالاتجاه الطويل .


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة ، اما بخصوص اسئلتك


> 1- بالنسبه للقواعد وصبها على مراحل هل يجوز صب المقطع الذي يتعرض لاجهادات قص هائله على مراحل ام يجب صبها كقطعه واحده كما يتم التعامل مع الجسور .


يفضل صب القواعد المنفردة singl=isolated footing بالكامل (مرة واحده)واذا كان هناك سبب للتوقد فيتم توقيف الصب بشكل افقي على ان يتم معالجة السطح (تخشين -غسيل بالماء -وضع مادة تساعد على الالتصاق )ووضع حيدي اضافي على شكل U في الخرسانة لزيادة التحمل في منطقة الفصل لقوى القص الافقية.


> 2- ما هي آلية عمل one way slab وكيف يحمي حديد التسليح السقف من الانهيار بالاتجاه الطويل


 

من خلال اسم البلاطة بلاطة تعمل باتجاه واحد one way slab ويكون ذلك الحالتين التاليتين

عندما يكون الاستناد supporting من الاتجاهات الاربعة يتم تحديد عمل البلاطة من خلال نسبة الطول الى العرض أكبر من 2 في هذه الحالة تعمل البلاطة في الاتجاه الاقصر واذا كانت 2 او اقل فانها تعمل بالاتجاهين.
الاستناد يكون من جهتين متقابلتين وفي هذه الحالة ستعمل البلاطة باتجاه واحد فقط وهي بين الاستنادين بغض النظر عن النسبة بين الطول والعرض.
اما بخصوص الانهيار (خط الانكسار ) فيكون باتجاه موازي للاتجاه الاطول (للحالة 1) او بين المسندين كما في الحالة الثانية وفي منطقة المنتصف تقريبا اما الحديد بالاتجاه الطويل فالهدف منه هو لتثبيت الحديد في الاتجاه الافقي لذلك نجد عند تصميم البلاطة المجهدة Post or Tension slab اننا نضع الكوابل باتجاه واحد فقط ولا يكون هناك اي تسليح بالاتجاه الاخر.
ولمزيد من التفصيل اليك هذه المحاضرة
http://stommel.tamu.edu/~esandt/Teach/Spring02/CVEN444/Lectures/Lecture33/lecture33_actual.ppt


----------



## reda beih (12 يناير 2010)

*Secant piles*

يفضل عند عمل فاصل صب يكون عند أقل اجهادات

ويكون له تفصيلة معينة ولو في الارض وفيه مياه جوفية
وموجود في منطقة عزوم لازم تضعله water stop

الهندسة كلها متكاملة


----------



## القهلاني (16 يناير 2010)

أنا رايي تماما مثل رأي المهندس سالدان وفعلا حصلت لي نفس هذه المشكلة في الموقع وعالجتها بنفس الطريقة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يناير 2010)

*Pouring Concrete for Mat Foundation*

السلام عليكم
لقد ورد السؤال التالي من المهندس علاء الدين محمد



> اخواني المهندسين المحترمين....





> ارجو الاهتمام و التفاعل بهذه القضيه المهمه ....و هذا موضوع عملي نظري بنفس
> ال construction joint ?
> ما هي العوامل التي تحكم و تؤثر اختيار المساحه التي يجب صبها لغاية ال construction joint يعني ما هي المساحه الاقصى للصب و على ماذا تعتمد اختيار هذه المساحه ...
> خاصة اذا كنا نتكلم عن raft foundation بسماكة 2m و مسطح اجمالي للصب حوالي 4000 م2
> ...


ونظرا لاهمية الموضوع وللاستفادة اكثر للمتابعين موضوع مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ستم الرد هنا ليسهل الرجوع الية في المستقبل
المشاركة الاولى


بخصوص صب الخرسانة هناك عاملين يحدان ذلك 

سماكة صب الخرسانة 
ابعاد الهندسية (الطول * العرض) 
وهذين العاملين فيه محل اختلاف في الكودات والاختلاف الاكبر بين المهندسين في المواقع وخصوصا بين الاستشاري والمقاول وذلك حول كيفية صب المساحات الكبيرة ذات السماكة وبدول حصول تشققات في الخرسانة .
ارفق هنا تعريف ACI 

Defining Mass Concrete
ACI Committee 116 defines mass concrete as “any large volume of cast-in-place concrete with dimensions large enough to require that measures be taken to cope with the generation of heat and attendant volume change to minimize cracking.” This categorization can include structural components with moderate- to high-cement-contenet concrete, massive structural elements of mat foundations, and to dams and other large structures that use concrete with a low cement *******et. 
In any mass concrete application, temperatures rise through heat of hydration. As the interior concrete rises in temperature, the outer concrete may be cooling and contracting; if the temperature varies too much within the structure, the material can crack. A variety of factors influence temperature changes, including the size of the component, the amount of reinforcement, the ambient temperature, the initial temperature of the concrete at time of placement and curing program.​
فقسم يعتمد تقسيم لمساحات محدودة 35-40م2 ويتم عمل فواصل الصب الكبيرة وذلك للتحكم في التشققات الناتجة في الخرسانة Shrinkage ويكون ذلك من خلال عمل Construction Jointsبحسب متطلباتها ( استمرار حديد التسليح- تخشين ومعالجة الفاصل-وضع مانع للتسرب Waterstop وغيرها من المتطلبات والتي تم شرحها http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-20.html وذلك للبلاطات الارضية Slab on grade SOG)
الطريقة الثانية تقسيم البلاطة الى اجزاء بحيث لا يزيد الطول عن 25 م مع عمل Strips pour بين الاجزاء (ترك فاصل بعرض ليكن 1 م على وسط البلاطة وصب الجانبين مع ترك كامل طول الرافت لفترة طويله حتى يتم تصلب كامل الخراسانة والهدف من ذلك التحكم بالتشققات Cracks Control
الطريقة الثالثة( والتي اميل اليها بشكل شخصي وخصوصا عندما يكون يكون water tableمنسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفع)وهي ان يتم صب الرافت بالكامل مع اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لذلك وهي:-

استخدام خرسانة باسمنت يعطي اقل حرارة عند التفاعل خليط من الاسمنت البورتلندي و( الاسمنت البوزولاني - او Fly Ash او GGBFS)يتم عمل الاختبارات اللازمة للحصول على القوة المطلوبة للخرسانة مع اقل درجة حرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت.
تحديد حرارة الصب للخرسانة(من خلال الخبرة يجب الا تزيد عن 22 درجة مئوية بالنسبة للرافت=يتم عمل الاختبارات بذلك ) بحيث لا تزيد الحرارة للخرسانة اثناء تصلبها عن 50 درجة مئوية ولا يزيد الفرق بين طبقات الخرسانة عن 25 درجة مئوية وللتأكد من ذلك يتم تركيب مجساتheat sensors حيث يتم تركيبها على ثلاث مستويات (في الاسفل والوسط والاعلى) وفي اكثر من منطقة في الرافت (الاطراف -الزوايا -المنتصف)ومتابعة قياس الحراراة على مدار الساعة.
تغطية الخرسانة بشكل جيد ويمكن استعمال الخيش المبلل مع التغطية بالنايلون والحشب وقد تتخذ اجراءات اخرى حسب القراءات التي يحصل عليها من المجسات بحيث نحقق الشرطين السابقين ( اعلى درجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 50 والفراق لا يزيد عن 25 درجة).
استخدام اقل نسبة من w/C وذلك باستخدام مميعات خاصة للخرسانة super plasticizers, low water 
استخدام مؤخرات الشك للخرسانة بحيث يضمن ان يتم صب الخرسانة بدون حصول Cold Joint ويتم تحديد ذلك بالمختبر.
وهناك من يشترط استخدام الخرسانة ذاتية الانضغاط self compacted concrete scc لخرسانة الرافت.



> ولكن سؤال





> انت ذكرت انه يجب تركيب مجسات لضمان ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة
> طيب ما ذا إذا تجاوزتها
> يعني شو الاجراء الوقائي


اشكر لك متابعتك واهتمامك بالموضوع، بخصوص المجسات لحرارية Heat Sennsors ليس الهدف منها ضمان ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة مئوية وانما الهدف منها هي للمراقبة وقياس درجات الحرارة داخل الخرسانة اي بمعنى اخر للقراءة فقط .
اما كيف نضمن ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة مئوية فسوف اشرحة لاحقا



> [ لكن لم تتم الاجابه على السؤال الاهم





> كيف يمكن الحصول على اقل عدد من ال construction joints و اكبر مساحه من الصب و ما هي الحسابات المطلوبه لاقناع الاستشاري بذلك....
> مثلا : لدينا raft foundation مساحة 4000م2 و سماكه 2م .... كيف ممكن ان اصب هذه raft على 4 او 5 مراحل فقط ....و قد اضطر لصبها على مرحلتين فقط.....
> كيف يمكن ذلك/QUOTE]
> المشاركة الثالثة
> ...


----------



## علاءالدين محمد (20 يناير 2010)

thank u too much eng. reizq
you provided us very important information.....
about our project....it is 5 basements and 20 stories , located in al-riyadh ...saudia arabia....area of raft around 4000m2 , thickness of the raft 2 m ....so, i hope this information will provide u better view and better solution.....


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يناير 2010)

علاءالدين محمد قال:


> thank u too much eng. reizq
> you provided us very important information.....
> about our project....it is 5 basements and 20 stories , located in al-riyadh ...saudia arabia....area of raft around 4000m2 , thickness of the raft 2 m ....so, i hope this information will provide u better view and better solution.....


السلام عليكم
حسب المعلومات التي اوردتها وحسب معلوماتي بخصوص الطبيعة الجيولوجية لمنطقة الرياض فان هناك مياه جوفية ناتجة عن تخزين الصخور لمياه الامطار وتسربات مياه الشرب والمجاري ولذلك فانني انصح ان يتم الصب للرافت على مرحلة واحدة بشرط ان تكون على منسوب واحد الرافت وهذا افضل من الناحية العملية ومنعا لحدوث اية تسربات من Construction joints شريطة تقديم كافة الفحوصات المخبرية و method statement التي تثبت المقدرة على الصب على مرة واحدة وكذلك التحاليل والحسابات اللازمة بانه لن يحدث هناك ارتفاع لدرجات الحرارة فوق المسموح بة وسيتم اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة بعد الصب لضمان منع التشققات .
واذا لم يوافق الاستشاري على مرحلة واحدة فيمكن الصب على اربع مراحل وتكون عندها كل مرحلة بحدود 1000 م2 اي ان الابعاد بحدود 33*33 م ويكون تحديد ذلك بالدقة حسب توزيع الاعمدة بحيث يكون التوقف في الصب construction joints على بعد 1/3 البحر =span بين الاعمدة مع تقصيلة خاصة لمنطقة التوقف وحقيقة هذا مالا افضلة ولكن وعدد من الاستشاريين يفضل هذا الحل .
وبخصوص تقسيم صب الرافت لعدد مراحل فان ذلك لا يخيف من الناحية العملية وقد تم تقسيم صب الرافت في احد المشاريع الى حوالي 13 مرحلة للرافت كماهو موضح في الصورة (حسب متطلبات العمل ) وقد شرحت ذلك بالتفصيل في احد المشاركات في نفس هذا الموضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " يمكنك الرجوع لذلك والاستفادة منه.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-32.html





واذا كان المشروع الذي تعمل به هو مجمع الدوائر فقد عرفت الاستشاري.
مع تحياتي لك
وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## A.Bozan (20 يناير 2010)

أستاذنا الكبير رزق 
ذكرت أنه يمكن صب شريحتين متجاورتين وترك فراغ بعرض 1م للعودة له لاحقا(بعد 50 يوم)
هل هذا الحل عملي
اي هل يتم تنفيذه في المواقع ام انه حل اكاديمي
وهل يغني عن وجود انابيب التبريد والحساسات يعني ليس هناك داع للاحتياطات اذا تم الصب بهذه الطريقة
وشكرا جزيلا لك على الاهتمام


----------



## A.Bozan (20 يناير 2010)

وسؤال اخر
الصور تظهر الحساسات 
ولكنها لا تظهر اي انابيب أو طرق تحكم بالحرارة
ما هو الاجراء الوقائي المتبع في تلك الحالة
يعني ماذا لو تجاوزت حرارة الكونكريت 50 درجة
شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## علاءالدين محمد (20 يناير 2010)

المهندس الاخ رزق .....
الاخوه المهندسين

شكرا لتفاعلكم مع هذه القضيه المهمه و حقيقة تم الاطلاع على معلومات قيمه و مهمه و افكار رائعه...

لكن بخصوص موضوع (1m strip pouring ) عادة ما يوضح مكانها بالتصميم المقدم من قبل الاستشاري
و يكون الطلب بأن تصب من الجهتين اولا ثم تصب هذه ال 1م بعد ذلك بشهرين
لكن السؤال هل يشترط استمرار الحديد بين الجهتين ام عمل overlap للحديد من الجهتين...
والشكر للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يناير 2010)

علاءالدين محمد قال:


> المهندس الاخ رزق .....
> الاخوه المهندسين
> شكرا لتفاعلكم مع هذه القضيه المهمه و حقيقة تم الاطلاع على معلومات قيمه و مهمه و افكار رائعه...
> لكن بخصوص موضوع (1m strip pouring ) عادة ما يوضح مكانها بالتصميم المقدم من قبل الاستشاري
> ...


السلام عليكم
يعتمد ذلك على مكان التوقف في الصب strip pouring

فاذا كانت في منتصف spanالمجاز Max Moment & Zero Shear في هذه الحالة لا بد ان يكون الحديد مستمر.
اما في منطقة ثلث spanالمجاز اي Minimum Momemt & Minimum Shear فعندها يمكن اوصل بشرط تحقيق ان يكون 60 مرة قطر الحديد
اذا كانت سماكة الحديد اكبر 16 مم فعندها لا يمكن الوصل في مسافة 1 م لذلك يجب ان يكون الحديد مستمر .









صب الرافت على مراحل لاحظ حديد التشريك ونفس الشيء ينطبق في حالة strip pour


----------



## eljumbazy143 (10 فبراير 2010)

شباب يوجد لدينا جدار من الطابوق hollow block
مقاس 400x200x200
بطول 25 متر وله عمر 15 سنة على الاقل
نظرا لقلة الموارد لمالية اراد صاحب هذا الجدار ان يمسحه plaster وان يستخدمه كجدار فعلي للبيت البسيط الذي يريد ان ينشأه من طابق واحد فقط. ماهي افضل طريقة لتركيب السلاب مسبقة الصب ذات سمك 150 على الجدار هل بالطول او بالعرض او انه لا تؤثر شيئاا؟
وهل يجب ان نجري تعديلا ت خفيفة على هذا الجدار علما بأنه طوله حوالي 2.6 متر


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (20 فبراير 2010)

eljumbazy143 قال:


> شباب يوجد لدينا جدار من الطابوق hollow block
> مقاس 400x200x200
> بطول 25 متر وله عمر 15 سنة على الاقل
> نظرا لقلة الموارد لمالية اراد صاحب هذا الجدار ان يمسحه plaster وان يستخدمه كجدار فعلي للبيت البسيط الذي يريد ان ينشأه من طابق واحد فقط. ماهي افضل طريقة لتركيب السلاب مسبقة الصب ذات سمك 150 على الجدار هل بالطول او بالعرض او انه لا تؤثر شيئاا؟
> وهل يجب ان نجري تعديلا ت خفيفة على هذا الجدار علما بأنه طوله حوالي 2.6 متر


 



السلام عليكم انا طالب هندسة سنة تالتة واسمحولي اشارككم منشان نستفيد ان شاء الله ويا ريت تصححوني ازا في خطأ لانني ببحث عن الحلول والمشكلة وبقرأ عنها ويلي بقدر اقدمه 

اعتقد انه اول شي لازم نفحص اساس الجدار اذا بيتحمل كمان حالة الجدار شو وضعها اذا بيتساقط منها حصمة او شي وهناك برضو قوة تحمل الطوب مهمة ف برأيي انه 15 سنة كافية انها تأثر على الطوب المكشوف 
والله اعلم


----------



## tamer shehab (20 فبراير 2010)

أتقدم بالشكر لكل من شارك في هذه المواضيع الهامة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم وهذه أول مشاركة لي أرجو السماح لي 
السيد م / رزق
سؤال : هل زيادة المياه أفضل من وجود تعشيش ؟
في بعض الأحيان وعند صب أماكن مهمة (أعمدة بارتفاعات كبيرة أكثر من 8 م وعدم وجود ماسورة لتدخيلها داخل العمود إمكانيات الصب محدودة )أو أماكن التقاء مهمة أعمدة مع كمر أو أي أماكن أخشي من تعشيش الخرسانة أضطر بزيادة المياه للخرسانات أو اذا وجدت مواد زيادة التشغيل للخرسانة أضعها وذلك لكي يصل اختبار الslump إلي 18 ودائما أقول (زيادة المياه أفضل من وجود تعشيش) 
فهل رايي صحيح أم لا 
وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2010)

tamer shehab قال:


> أتقدم بالشكر لكل من شارك في هذه المواضيع الهامة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم وهذه أول مشاركة لي أرجو السماح لي
> السيد م / رزق
> سؤال : هل زيادة المياه أفضل من وجود تعشيش ؟
> في بعض الأحيان وعند صب أماكن مهمة (أعمدة بارتفاعات كبيرة أكثر من 8 م وعدم وجود ماسورة لتدخيلها داخل العمود إمكانيات الصب محدودة )أو أماكن التقاء مهمة أعمدة مع كمر أو أي أماكن أخشي من تعشيش الخرسانة أضطر بزيادة المياه للخرسانات أو اذا وجدت مواد زيادة التشغيل للخرسانة أضعها وذلك لكي يصل اختبار الslump إلي 18 ودائما أقول (زيادة المياه أفضل من وجود تعشيش)
> ...


السلام عليكم

اشكر لك مشاركتك بخصوص الصب في المناطق كثيفة التسليج يلجأ لاحد او لكل الحلول التالية

تقليل قطر الحصويات المستخدمة Max. Size of Aggregates اذا كان ذلك في مرحلة الخلطة التصميمية.
زيادة درجة التشغيل Workability of Concrete ويكون ذلك بزادة Slump ونحصل على ذلك بالموقع من خلال زيادة المواد المميعة concrete plasticizer والاكثر تأثيرا Super plasticizer فاضافة الاة المميعة يزيد من Slump بشل واضح وفي العموم لا تقل قوة الكسر اما زيادة المء فنحتاالى كمية كبيرة تقلل من قوة الكسر للخرسانة .
وجود التعشيش بشكل كبير وخصوصا في مناطق التسليح الكثيف تؤدي الى اضعاف مقاومة امقطع الساني وكذلك يؤثر سلبا على حديد الليح حيث تزداد سرعة التأكل.
في المشاريع المهمه وذات كثافة التسيح يستخدم خرسانة ذاتية الانضغط Self Compacted Concrete حيث لا نحتاج الى رج الخرسانة.
يمكن استخداالرجاج Vibratore الذي يعمل على الكهرباء ويركب خارجيا على الطوبار =الشدة Shuttering
يجب الانتاه في مرحلة المخططات افيذية shopdrawings لاصيل حديد التيحوالابعاد بين قضبان حديد التسليح
هذا بشكل مختصر وهناك االكثير من الااءا يمكن اتباعها وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في وقت سابق في هذا الباب.


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (20 فبراير 2010)

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tamer shehab 

 
_أتقدم بالشكر لكل من شارك في هذه المواضيع الهامة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم وهذه أول مشاركة لي أرجو السماح لي 
السيد م / رزق
سؤال : هل زيادة المياه أفضل من وجود تعشيش ؟
في بعض الأحيان وعند صب أماكن مهمة (أعمدة بارتفاعات كبيرة أكثر من 8 م وعدم وجود ماسورة لتدخيلها داخل العمود إمكانيات الصب محدودة )أو أماكن التقاء مهمة أعمدة مع كمر أو أي أماكن أخشي من تعشيش الخرسانة أضطر بزيادة المياه للخرسانات أو اذا وجدت مواد زيادة التشغيل للخرسانة أضعها وذلك لكي يصل اختبار الslump إلي 18 ودائما أقول (زيادة المياه أفضل من وجود تعشيش) 
فهل رايي صحيح أم لا 
وشكرا_

السلام عليكم

اسمحولي اشارك برأيي فانا من رأي الاستاذ الكبير رزق
نعم هناك مواد admixtures ومنها super plasticizer تعمل على زيادة التشغيل وال slump 
واعتقد ان التعشيشHoneycomb مشكلة اذا لم تعالج بالطرق المعروفة كما ان هناك قاعدة ذهبية درسناها مع الاستاذ الكبير سامي حجاوي "الماء مقتل الباطون " فيكون الحل غالبا حسب تقدير المهندس الاستشاري لانه الذي يقدر ظروف وتداعيات المشكلة ويقترح الحل المناسب وشكرا

احمد سنة ثالثة هندسة مدنية
جامعه النجاح الوطنية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2010)

حامل السلم بالعرض قال:


> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tamer shehab
> 
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس احمد على هذه المشاركات وطلبي منك ان تهدي سلامي وتحتياتي للمهندس سامي حجاوي.
اتفق مع ذكره الدكتور ان زيادة الماء تسبب مشكلة للخرسانة فحسبما اذاكر ان زيادة نسبة الماء بمقدار 1% تؤدي الى نقص في قوة الخرسانة بمقدار قد يصل الى 10% لذلك الحل الافضل يكون بزيادة نسبة المواد المضافة لان الاضافة تكون قليلة جدا ولكن ذات فعالية عالية تؤدي للغرض المطلوب.


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (20 فبراير 2010)

بيوصل ان شاء الله استاذنا العزيز ويا ريت تقبلو مشاركتي لاني لسا بتعلم ولو انه بكير لسا بس ضروري اعرف لو اشياء بسيطة حتى ازيد ثقافتي وشكرا


----------



## tamer shehab (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا م رزق 
ونرجو من الأخوة المهندسين عرض مشاكل أكثر وشكرا


----------



## منجة (22 فبراير 2010)

ان امكانية زيادة الماء الى الخلطة البيتونية أثناء الصب تتعلق بمدى الفرق بين المقاومة المطلوبة للبيتون حسب اشتراطات المصصم وبين مقاومة البيتون الحقيقية النانجة عن تصميم الخلطة فمثلا لو أن المقاومة المطلوبة للبيتون حسب اشتراط المصمم الإنشائي هي 180كغ /سم3 بينما المقاومة التي يمكن الحصول عليها حسب تصميم الخلطة والتي وفقها يتم تحديد نسبة الماء الى الإسمنت ونسب المواد الحصوية المكونة للخلطة وتركيبها الحبي هي 250 كغ/ سم3 ففي هذه الحالة من الممكن زيادة كمية الماء و إن كنت أنا شخصيا لا أفضل هذا ومن الأفضل الإستعاضة عنه بإضافة المواد الملدنة واستخدام الرجاجات الميكانيكية لتجنب التعشيش والحصول على اكتناز كبير


----------



## iaia2100 (6 مارس 2010)

*مشكور و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## العبد الفقير (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

لدي سؤالين

1-ماذا في حالة وجود ماء مستمر في الموقع بالرغم بالرغم من مكائن سحب المياه ؟ مالعمل؟

2- كيف يمكن تقوية عمود او مقطع خرساني موجود حالياً؟


----------



## alwan36 (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

(جزاكم الله خيرا )


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (12 مارس 2010)

Green building


----------



## Civil.Eng.Eslam (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا بشمهندس رزق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مارس 2010)

*Construction of Massive Concrete Dome*

السلام عليكم
اعود اليكم اليوم في الكتابة بموضوع كثرت الاسئلة حوله وهو طريقة انشاء القباب وقد كتبت بذلك أكثر من مشاركة ويمكن الاطلاع على ذلك من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127869.html
في البداية اذكر ان القباب هي من نتاج الحضارة العربية الاسلامية وناشت في البداية لتلبي الحاجة لفراغات واسعة عند انشاء المساجد ولعل اشهر القباب مسجد قبة الصخرة ( اعادة الله للمسلمين وحررت من براثن اليهود الغاصبين) وقد بناه الخليفة عبدالملك بن مروان.



 
اما هذه المشاركة فسأتحدث فيها باذن الله تعالى عن القباب الضخمة Massive Dome والتي
تستخدم بشكل واسع لمستودعات الاسمنت او المولات او الصالات الرياضية وغيرها من الاستخدامات


 
تقنية الانشاء للقباب Construction method of concrete Dome
يتم استخدام تقنية البالون Air Form حيث يتم الاستغناء في هذه التقنية عن اعمال الشدة=الطوبار=الكفراج Shuttering=formwok من خلال عملية النفخ Inflate airform واليكم خطوات العمل بالتفصيل


 

ملخص للاعمال وترتبها sequence of activities

تحديد موقع الاساس ويكون محور الحفر حسب قطر القبه.​
اجراء عملية الحفر للاساس الشريطي strip foundation​
صب النظافة بارتفاع 10 سم​



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Plain concete Footings for dome*[/FONT]

وضع الطوبار وحديد التسليح مع الشروش dowels (يتم تركيب طبقة واحدة من حديد للجدار )




​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Footings/steel prep for dome attachment*[/FONT]

 صب الخرسانة للاساس pouring concrete
تركيب air form ويكون من The airform is a heavy duty, vinyl balloon-like structure


 



 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Curved walls framed to match dome for hallway (exterior section framed and attaching to dome w/ connections)*[/FONT]


 عملية دعم airform من الخارج للمنطقة السفلية





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Exterior connection of conventional framing to dome*[/FONT]

 تثبيت حديد الابواب access وكذلك مكان النفخ inflate





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Structural steel installed to support arches at door entry areas. Inside of arch *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*area cut out to create opening*[/FONT]


في البداية يتم رش طبقة Polyurethane foam والتي تعمل على عزل الخرسانة من الخارج واعطاء سطح املس 
تركيب حديد التسليح وفي العادة يكون من الشبكات الملحومة الجاهزة welded mesh
استخدام تقنية الخرسانة المقذوفة shotcrete وتكون على طبقات متعدد حتى الحصول على السماكة المطلوبة ويتم تركيب بايبات conduit لخدمات الكهرباء وانظمة الامان 


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Installation of pre-mat steel on foam insulation*[/FONT]






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bolts installed through dome wall and tied to rebar prior to shotcrete installation *[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bolts were used to hold ledger/band for exterior roof connections*[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Installation of conduit for wiring of sound system, house lighting, stage lights*[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Conduit coming to central location for electrical connections/distribution*[/FONT]



​




 



 بعد انهاء صب القبة يتم تنفيذ الارضية





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dome shell complete prior to slab pour*[/FONT]

 بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الخرسانة تجري عملية التشطيبات من الداخل والخارج




​





​ 




​ 
وللاستفادة اكثر والتعرف على طريقة الانشاء اليكم هذه العروض بالفيديو
http://www.dometech.com/*******/Technology/ConstructionProcess.aspx​ 
_والى اللقاء في مشاركة قادمة_​


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (19 مارس 2010)

ولله الف شكر يا استاذ رزق عنجد شرح وافي وكافي والله يوفقك لانك بصراحة علم من اعلام المنتدى 
احمد 
جامعه النجاح الوطنية
نابلس فلسطين


----------



## a7mD FOuDa (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 مارس 2010)

*Airform Inflate for Domes*

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة بخصوص استخدام Airform Inflate لانشاء القباب فهناك طريقة اخرى وهي نفس الخطوات السابقة ولكن هناك اختلاف واحد وهو ان Airfrom يتم تركيبة من الداخل وليس من الخارج حيث يتم تركيب شبكة الحديد rebar من الخارج وعمل الفتحتات المعمارية من الخارج ومن ثم يتم عمل Shotcrete على طبقات او يتم الصب اليدوي بالخرسانة (شبة رطبة) على حديد التسليح بالعمل اليدوي وهذا النظام او الطريقة تستخدم لانشاء المساكن الشعبية قليلة التكلفة حيث يمكن استخدام التربة الزراعية والقش من القمح او الارز وهذه البيوت امنه ومقاومة لزلازل.
واليكم الشرح التفصيلي على الرابط التالي



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrJ2-5NQuyw&feature=related


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اسمح لي ان اقول لك جزاك الله كل خير بالرغم ان حضرتك لاتنتظر الثاء كما قلت
لكن انا عن نفسي اعمل بمجال التصميم و خبرتي بمجال التنفيذ محدودة 
اما عمن تتحدث عنهم حضرتك ان المشاركة سلبية يمكن يكو فعلا الموضوع جديد بالنسبة للجميع فكما تعلم حضرتك ان تنفيذ الخزانات ليس بالأمر المنتشر يعني الخبرة فيه ليست متاحة للجميع هذا يمكن يقلل من عدد المشاركات
و انا اعلم جديا ان الموضوع ممتاز ويحتاج المشاركة لمن لديه الخبرة بذلك
و عموما ننتظر من حضرتك المزيد من موضوعاتك المتميزة
و انا انتظر المشاركات معك و الأستفادة مع الجميع 
خيكم من تعلم العلم و علمه اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 مارس 2010)

اسفة مشاركتي كتبتها بعد قراءة اول صفحة فقط و تخيلت ان الموضوع مطروح حديثا لكنني اكتشفت انها سلسة 
اكرر دعائي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## vision4arc (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أبريل 2010)

*تساؤلات حول تنفيذ الرافت*

السلام عليكم
في هذه المشاركة في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " اضع امامك مجموعه من التساؤلات والاجابة عليها تختلف من مهندس لاخر ومن شركة تنفيذ او اشراف لاخرى ويعود معظمهما للخبرة الذاتية في هذا المجال ومدى تطبيق هذه او تطابق هذه الحلول مع الكودات العالمية.
اذا كان لدينا رافت=حصيرة Raft Foundation بأبعاد 60 * 60 م بأرتفاع 2.5 م

هل يتم صب الرافت على مرة ام يجب تجزئة الصب على مراحل وبابعاد لا تزيد عن 25*25 م ؟وفي حال التجزئة فما هي الاجراءات اللازم اتخاذها عند فواصل الصب.
هل يمكن صب الرافت على مراحل ولكن توقيف الصب يكون بشكل افقي اي يكون الصب في كل مرة على ارتفاع 85 سم؟ وذا سمح بذلك ما هي الاجراءات اللازم اتخاذها عند فواصل الصب الافقية.
هل نحتاج الى طبقة تسليح في وسط ارتفاع الرافت ام يكفي حديد التسليح في الاسفل والاعلى حسب متطلبات التصميم الانشائية ؟.
اذا كان تقرير فحص التربة يشير الى ضرورة استخدام اسمنت مقاول للكبريتات Sulphate Resistance Cement فكيف يتم عمل Temperature Quality Control على الخرسانة حيث تمنع المواصفات استخدام Fly Ash or GGBFS مع الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريكتات.
باتنظار النقاش حول التساؤلات السابقة وغيرها من التساؤلات بما يثري موضوع تنفيذ الرافت .


----------



## engineer.medo43 (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أبريل 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في هذه المشاركة في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " اضع امامك مجموعه من التساؤلات والاجابة عليها تختلف من مهندس لاخر ومن شركة تنفيذ او اشراف لاخرى ويعود معظمهما للخبرة الذاتية في هذا المجال ومدى تطبيق هذه او تطابق هذه الحلول مع الكودات العالمية.
> 
> 
> ...


السلام علكيم
قبل البدء اقدم شكري وتقديري لكافة الاعضاء في المنتدى واخص بالشكر ادارة المنتدى والمشرفين على المنتدى على الثقة والوسام الذي تم منحه لي وان شاءالله اكون على المستوى المسؤولية العلمية والمنهية لهذا الوسام واسأل العلي القدير ان يلهمني الصواب والعون على تحمل هذه المسؤولية.
فكما ذكرت في بداية المشاركة ان موضوع الفواصل Joints في الرافت انه موضع اختلاف بين المهندسين والكودات حول وضع فواصل في الرافت ام لا .
ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة ومن خلال الخبرة العملية والابحاث والكتب الهندسية المتخصصه في هذا المجال للرأي القائل انه اذا كان هناك طوابق تسوية Basement Walls وهناك مياه جوفيه او ان هناك امكانية لتسرب المياه (الامطار، الانهار ،مياه البحر ...) فلا يفضل تنفيذ الفواصل وذلك لامكانية تسرب المياه من خلال هذه الفواصل والذي يؤدي ذلك الى مشاكل كثيرة وكذلك فان الرافت وجدران التسوية تكون بعيدة عن التأثر بالتغيرات الحرارية.
واليكم مختصر لرأي احد المتخصصين كما ورد في كتابة
Joints are required to be provided in building super-structures to take care of thermal and seismic effects. Concepts in this connection are more or less clear and no difficulty is generally experienced in locating these joints. Structural designers, however, _face a question as to whether these joints should __be __extended to foundation raft. There are no clear guidelines available on this aspect._
in multi-block buildings having basements, unless technology to ensure water tight construction is available, joints need not be provided in the basement rafts.
Wherever computer facilities of adequate size are available, raft should be analyzed as a whole. On the other hand, where it cannot be done, a separate analysis can be carried out for portion of the raft taking 2 or 3 bays on either side of the joint and neglecting the other portions. The common portion can then be designed for these values or the individual block values whichever is higher. While detailing, reinforcement should be provided liberally at the joint.​ 
وعلى هذا المبدأ جرى تنفيذ نسبة كبيرة جدا من الرافت في منطقة الخليج وبالخصوص في امارة دبي حيث كان يتم الصب على مساحات كبيرة ولا يتم تنفيذ فواصل بها .​ 




تم صب هذه الرافت بسماكة 3 م وكية الصب 5350 م3 اي ان المساحة 1800 م2




مساحة هذه الرافت 23225م2 وبسماكة 1.52 م وتم الصب على مدار 15 ساعة وباستخدام 600 سيارة خرسانة 


The UAE Landmark Tower consists of a 16000m3 raft 
.foundation which was cast in one single concrete pour in August 07
http://www.unibetonrm.com/Media/desc.aspx

من خلال الامثله اعلى يتضح ان صب الخرسانة قد تم على مرحلة واحدة ولم يتم تنفيذ اي نوع من الفواصل .
(وللمزيد بهذا الخصوص يمكن الرجوع للمشاركة التالية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-79.html​ 
وان شاء الله ساكمل المشاركة لبقية الاستفسارات .​


----------



## Ayman (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رزق حجاوي 


> فلا يفضل تنفيذ الفواصل وذلك لامكانية تسرب المياه من خلال هذه الفواصل والذي يؤدي ذلك الى مشاكل كثيرة وكذلك فان الرافت وجدران التسوية تكون بعيدة عن التأثر بالتغيرات الحرارية.


أذكر ان قابلتني هذه المشكلة - تسرب مياه في السرداب - و كانت في عملية محطة كهرباء و كانت بالفعل مشكلة كبيرة استعملنا لحلها مواد باهظة الثمن 
سؤالي عن : في حالة تنفيذ فواصل للرافت ..ما هو الشكل الأمثل للفاصل لكي يتم منع المياه من المرور ؟


----------



## اقليدس العرب (5 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ العزيز رزق حجاوي المحترم......سلام من اللة عليك واتمنى ان تكون بخير
انا عضوسابق في الملتقى (استشاري البناء) وارجو ان تكون قد تذكرتني وبسبب الضروف الخاصة التي عانى منها بلدكم العراق انقطعت عن الملتقى ..........والان عدت مجددا بلقب جديد........ادامكم الله اسأل هل تم ترتيب مشاركاتكم الجليلة حول المشاكل التنفيذية ليتسنى تنزيلها لدينا...........وشكرا سيدي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أبريل 2010)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاستاذ العزيز رزق حجاوي المحترم......سلام من اللة عليك واتمنى ان تكون بخير
> انا عضوسابق في الملتقى (استشاري البناء) وارجو ان تكون قد تذكرتني وبسبب الضروف الخاصة التي عانى منها بلدكم العراق انقطعت عن الملتقى ..........والان عدت مجددا بلقب جديد........ادامكم الله اسأل هل تم ترتيب مشاركاتكم الجليلة حول المشاكل التنفيذية ليتسنى تنزيلها لدينا...........وشكرا سيدي


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص نقل المشاركات الخاصة بي سواء في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " او غيره من المواضيع فالنسبة لي لا مانع لدي ، ويبقى رأي الادارة بهذا الخصوص هو الفصل ، مع تمنياتي عليك في حالة النقل ان يتم الاشارة الى موقع المنتدى الذي تم اخذ المشاركة منه واسم صاحب المشاركة.
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والتقدم​


----------



## سامر الانباري (5 أبريل 2010)

سؤال عن حديد التسليح

انا عندي تسليح سقف ( كمرة ) تتكون من حصيره اولى tow way slab 
[email protected] mm 
وفي قبغات ساندة على ثلث البحر من جهة الحائط الخارجي 
وعلى ربع البحر على الجدران الداخلية 

ممكن صورة توضيحيه لتنفيذ هكذا عمل 
وان كانت مو موقع عمل اكون شاكرا لكم كثير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2010)

Ayman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رزق حجاوي
> 
> أذكر ان قابلتني هذه المشكلة - تسرب مياه في السرداب - و كانت في عملية محطة كهرباء و كانت بالفعل مشكلة كبيرة استعملنا لحلها مواد باهظة الثمن
> سؤالي عن : في حالة تنفيذ فواصل للرافت ..ما هو الشكل الأمثل للفاصل لكي يتم منع المياه من المرور ؟


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الفواصل الانشائية بكافة انواعها
Expanstion Joints
Settlement Joints
Construction joints
Earthquake Joints 
لا يفضل ان تمر بغرف الخدمات الرئيسة مثل محطات الرفع pump stations محطات الكهرباء Electriacal Station وخصوصا عندما يكون هناك منسوب مياه جوفية مرتفع فوق منسوب الاساسات او يكون هناك تسرب لمياه الامطار او الانهار او غيرها من المياه الى مستوى الاساسات.

اما بخصوص الحمايات المطلوبة فهي نفسها الحمايات المطلوبة في حالة خزانات المياه ، وقد قدمت اكثر من مشاركة بهذا الخصوص.وبشكل عام

تركيب مانع للتسرب Waterstop=waterbar وعلى اكثر من مستوى للمنشأت المهمه ولمزيد من التفصل يمكن الرجوع للمشاركة التالية http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157340.html
تخشين سطح الخرسانة وتنظيفة بشكل جيد في حالة Construction Joints.
دهان طبقة تساعد على التماسك Bonding Agent في حالة Construction joints
عزل الارضية للاساسات والجوانب بمواد عزل Membrane وعلى طبقتين متعاكستين.
ومن الطرق الحديثة وضع انابيب ejection pipe وتوزيعها بشكل منتظم في الاساسات وفي مناطق الفواصل بحيث يتم الحقن بمواد خاصة عند حدوث تسرب للمياه.
عمل حفرة تجميع في طابق التسوية في الاساسات بحث يتم تجميع المياه فيها ومن ثم سحبها بواسطة مضخات غاطسة اوتوماتيكية submersible pumps
هذا بشكل العام الاجراءات اللازم اتخاذها في حالة وجود فواصل انشائية مع وجود منسوب مياه جوفية.


----------



## سامر الانباري (6 أبريل 2010)

ممكن الجواب استاذ رزق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2010)

سامر الانباري قال:


> سؤال عن حديد التسليح
> انا عندي تسليح سقف ( كمرة ) تتكون من حصيره اولى tow way slab
> [email protected] mm
> وفي قبعات caps ساندة على ثلث البحر من جهة الحائط الخارجي
> ...


 السلام عليكم
لقد قرأت طلبك اكثر من مرة ولكن وللاسف لم استطع فهم سؤالك بالكامل وما هو المطلوب.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/17632023/Flat-Slab-Design?secret_password=&autodown=pdf

http://www.adaptsoft.com/resources/ADAPT_TN342_design_example_2-way_slab.pdf


----------



## ahmednashat192 (8 أبريل 2010)

*انا بنفذ خزان عالى ارتفاع 30 م والحلة للخزان العالى 4 × 5 × 5 
ومنفذ جدران الخزان بالزراجين المائية 
وبعد فك الجدران وازالة الزراجين 
لابد من تسكير اماكن الفتحات للزراجين 
وذهبت لشركة الفوسام 
اعطونى المواد الاتية 

1- نايتومورتر إتش بى 
2- ريندروك إف سى 
3- كونبكسترا جى بى 
4- نيتو بوند بى فى 

ولم يعطونى طريقة الاستخدام او اى مادة يتم استخدامها ازاى 
لو فى حد عنده الخبرة فى مثل الامور يخبرنى بماهية استخدام كل مادة اى ما هي المادة التى يتم تسكير بها اماكن الزراجين وهل يتم التسكير اولا بخلطة اسمنتية عادية ومن ثم التسكير بمادة من المذكور اعلاه 

وهل من هذه المواد مواد تضاف الى الخلطة الاسمنتية الخاصة باللياسة فيما بعد ذلك 
وهل من هذه المواد مادة تعالج بها الشروخ 

وجزاك الله كل خير واكون شاكر لمساعدتك ليا *​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2010)

ahmednashat192 قال:


> انا بنفذ خزان عالى ارتفاع 30 م والحلة للخزان العالى 4 × 5 × 5​
> ومنفذ جدران الخزان بالزراجين المائية
> وبعد فك الجدران وازالة الزراجين
> لابد من تسكير اماكن الفتحات للزراجين
> ...



السلام عليكم
للاسف الشديد لم اتعرف على اسم الشركة التي قمت بالشراء او اسم المادةا اتمنى ان تكتب باللغة الانجليزية اسم المنتج.
لاغلاف اماكن الزراجين عليك بالخطوات التالية​
ازالة القطعة البلاستيكة cone​
تخشين السطح الخرساني مكان القطعة البلاستيكية​
استخدام مادة رابطة bonding agent مثل مادة SIKA LATEX Slurry

​​​​​​حيث يتم الدهان بالفرشاه​
استخدام مواد خاصة اسمنتية non shrinkage grout مكان الزاجين مع الضغط على الجراوت حتى يتمتلأ تماما مكان الزراجين 
*Sikgrout 200-214*​ 

​
تتم عمل النقاط السابقة من الداخل والخارج للخزان.
وعلى العموم يمكنك قراءة النشرة التي تبين لك طريقة استخدام هذه المواد ونسب الخلط اللازمة حيث يتم استخدام drill في عملية الخلط 









​


----------



## ahmednashat192 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكر للرد والله انا محتاج المعلومة فعلا 
انا اشتريت المواد من شركة الفوسام Fosroc
وياريت لو حضرتك تعرف تدينى اسماء مواد من الشركة دى يبقى جزاك الله كل خير 
واسماء المواد بالانجليزية بنفس الترتيب

1- nitomortar hp
2- rendrock fc 
3-
4- nitomortar bond.

ياريت لو حضرتك تفيدنى اعمل ايه 
وهل بالنسبة للماسورة البى فى سى الى بداخل الخرسانة هل من المفترض ازالتها مثلما يتم ازالة القطعة البلاستيكية cone ام فقط ازالة هذه القطعة وترك الماسورة البى فى سى 
وفعلا انا اشتريت من عندهم نفس القطعة الخاصة بالدريل زى الى فى الصورة 
ومستنى من حضرتك الرد والف شكر فعلا على الاهتمام بالرد


----------



## ahmednashat192 (8 أبريل 2010)

وهل حضرتك تقصد بالمادة الرابطة دى ان انا ادهنها على السطخ مكان الزرجينة بعد ما يتم حشو مكان الزرجية بالجروتنج لكى تكون رابطة بين الخرسانة واللياسة بعد ذلك ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2010)

ahmednashat192 قال:


> شكر للرد والله انا محتاج المعلومة فعلا
> انا اشتريت المواد من شركة الفوسام Fosroc
> وياريت لو حضرتك تعرف تدينى اسماء مواد من الشركة دى يبقى جزاك الله كل خير
> واسماء المواد بالانجليزية بنفس الترتيب
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص المواد التي ذكرتها من انتاج شركة FOSROC فوسروك خطوات العمل


ازالة القطعة البلاستيكة cone​
تخشين السطح الخرساني مكان القطعة البلاستيكية​
استخدام مادة رابطة bonding agent مثل مادة NETO BOND BF حيث يتم الدهان بالفرشاه​
استخدام مواد خاصة اسمنتية non shrinkage grout مكان الزاجين مع الضغط على الجراوت حتى يتمتلأ تماما مكان الزراجين NETO MORTAR HB​
عند وجود تعشيش SEGREGATION او خشونة في خرسانة الجدار او لعمل التثمينة ( منطقة الوصل بين الجدار والقاعدة من الداخل ) استخدم مادة COMPEXTRA GB بعد ان يتم دهان BONDING AGENT =NETO BOND BF​
تتم عمل النقاط السابقة من الداخل والخارج للخزان.​
لعمل القصارة=اللياسة RENDERING=BLASTER يتم دهان مادة BONDING AGENT ومن ثم القصارة بمادة RENDER ROCK FC وتكون بسماكة من 5-10 ملم.​
بعد اجراء القصارة =اللياسة الداخلية للخزان يتم الدهان بمادة EPOXY PAINT (اذا كان مطلوب تعاقديا ) وبعد ذلك تفحص الخزان بالماء للتاكد من عدم التسرب.​
اذ لم يكون مطلوب منك القصارة بهذه المواد الخاصة فيمكنك اضافة NETO BOND HB لخلطة القصارة =اللياسة لتحسن الاداء لها ومنع التشققات والحصول على كتامة افضل.
اتمنى ان تكون الصورة قد اتضحت لديك​
واليك موقع الشركة المنتجة للمواد من FOSROC​
http://www.fosroc.com/default.aspx​


----------



## ahmednashat192 (8 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لحضرتك ومش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاى والله 
بس سؤال اخير طمعا فى كرم حضرتك لو عايز ادهن السطح بالمادة الرابطة netobond bf 
هل يتم دهانه على السطح الخرسانى للجدران مباشرة مع العلم بان الشدة الخشبية كانت من الالواح اللتزانة اى ان السطح ليس سطح املس وشكرا 

واكرر شكرى لحضرتك مرة اخرى وادعو لحضرتك بالصحة العافية يارب ان شاء الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2010)

ahmednashat192 قال:


> الف شكر لحضرتك ومش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاى والله
> بس سؤال اخير طمعا فى كرم حضرتك لو عايز ادهن السطح بالمادة الرابطة netobond bf
> هل يتم دهانه على السطح الخرسانى للجدران مباشرة مع العلم بان الشدة الخشبية كانت من الالواح اللتزانة اى ان السطح ليس سطح املس وشكرا
> واكرر شكرى لحضرتك مرة اخرى وادعو لحضرتك بالصحة العافية يارب ان شاء الله


السلام عليكم
شكري منك يكفيني الدعاء لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين جميعا بالمغفرة والرحمة.
نعم يتم دهان netobond bf على الخرسانة مباشرة من اجل زيادة التماسك بين خرسانة الخزان وطبقة اللياسة.
ولا تردد باي سؤال فهذا الموضوع مفتوح لحل المشاكل التنفيذية بطرق هندسية صحيحة والله المستعان.


----------



## ahmednashat192 (8 أبريل 2010)

طيب اخر سؤال ولو انى تعبت حضرتك انا سالته فى الاول خالص 
هل لابد من ازالة الماسورة البى فى سى التى بداخل الخرسانة والتى كان مثبت بها ال cone وموصلة من الجهة الاخرى بالwater barrier الى الماسورة الى كان بداخلها ال tie rod 
هل لابد من ازالتها ام الاكتفاء بازالة القطعة البلاستيكية وترك الماسورة بالداخل حيث ان ازالتها صعب جدا 

وادعو لكم ولوالديكم بالمغفرة والرحمة ودوام النعمة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2010)

ahmednashat192 قال:


> طيب اخر سؤال ولو انى تعبت حضرتك انا سالته فى الاول خالص
> هل لابد من ازالة الماسورة البى فى سى التى بداخل الخرسانة والتى كان مثبت بها ال cone وموصلة من الجهة الاخرى بالwater barrier الى الماسورة الى كان بداخلها ال tie rod
> هل لابد من ازالتها ام الاكتفاء بازالة القطعة البلاستيكية وترك الماسورة بالداخل حيث ان ازالتها صعب جدا
> وادعو لكم ولوالديكم بالمغفرة والرحمة ودوام النعمة


 السلام عليكم
اذا كانت هناك امكانية لازالتها باستخدام drill بريشة قطر البايب وامكنك ذلك فهذا افضل ( لم تنجح هذه الطريقة معنا مع العلم بانه في مشاريع اخرى نجحت) ولكن اذا بقيت في الخرسانة وتمت تعبأتها بمادة الجروات بعد ان يتم تخشين مكان cone ودهان netobond ومن ثمت تعبئة الجوات والضغط عله بواطسة قضيب للتاكد من تعبئة بايب البلاستك sleeve فعندها لا مشكله لديك


----------



## ahmednashat192 (8 أبريل 2010)

نشكر لسيادتكم الرد المفصل على سؤالنا السابق واوفائه حقه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 

يوجد لدينا ايضا استفسار صغير 
يوجد لدينا فى نفس المشروع ارضيات مستودعات بمساحة اجمالية 5000 م2 سيتم صبها على مرحلتين باسلوب الشطرنج 
وسوف يوضع بين كل بلاطة خرسانية والبلاطة المجاورة لها filler board على ان يكون الفيلر بورد اقل من منسوب البلاطة الخرسانية ب 2 سم وذلك لتعبئة هذه المسافة بالسيلانت 
والسؤال هنا انه لا يوجد اى مشكلة فى صب المرحلة الاولى ولكن بعد صب نصف البلاطات ومن ثم فك الخشب والبدء فى تركيب الفيلر بورد تمهيدا للبدء فى صب المرحلة الاخرى 
هنا توجد المشكلة ان الفيلر بورد سيكون ارتفاعه اقل من مسوب البلاطة الخرسانية ب 2سم 
ففكرنا بوضع اعلاه فوم دائرى 2 سم ومن ثم ازالته بعد صب البلاطات الاخرى 
ولكن هل يوجد حل اخر للمحافظة على اطراف البلاطات الخرسانية من التكسير ( السوكة ) حيث انى ارى ان الفوم الدائرى لن يحافظ عليها 
حيث ان الاستشارى لدينا بالمروع يهتم باصغر التفاصيل 
ياريت تقولى ايه الحل من وجهة نظر حضرتك واسلم طريقة للتنفيذ للارضيات بهذا الشكل وما هيا النصائح الواجب اتخاذها بشكل عام لصب مثل هذا الارضيات الممسوسة بالهليكوبتر 
وشكرا


----------



## ahmednashat192 (8 أبريل 2010)

واذا وجد بعد صب الارضية اى شروخ كيفية معالجتها حيث انها ارضيات مستودع سيتم دهانها بعد ذلك بمادة ايبوكسية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2010)

ahmednashat192 قال:


> نشكر لسيادتكم الرد المفصل على سؤالنا السابق واوفائه حقه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> يوجد لدينا ايضا استفسار صغير
> يوجد لدينا فى نفس المشروع ارضيات مستودعات بمساحة اجمالية 5000 م2 سيتم صبها على مرحلتين باسلوب الشطرنج
> وسوف يوضع بين كل بلاطة خرسانية والبلاطة المجاورة لها filler board على ان يكون الفيلر بورد اقل من منسوب البلاطة الخرسانية ب 2 سم وذلك لتعبئة هذه المسافة بالسيلانت
> ...


 السلام عليكم
الطريقة الصحيحة هو ان يتم تنفيذ filler board بنفس ارتفاع البلاطة وليس اقل منها ؟؟!! . وبعد الصب وتصلب الخرسانة وفي المراحل النهائية للتشطيبات للمشروع يتم قص filler board من الاعلى بواسطة اداه حادة بعمق 2 سم وتعبئة الفاصل بالمواد المطلوبة.
اما طيقة تنفيذ الارضيات فتتم كما يلي
Joints for Concrete
Introduction
All concrete, once placed, will contract slightly during the curing process; this is the primary cause of small surface cracks that appear during the curing process. When set, concrete will expand and/or contract slightly with ambient temperature. It is therefore advisable to incorporate some form of movement joint within larger slabs, particularly those 6m x 6m in plan or larger. 
Any concrete structure that is going to require numerous movement joints, is best designed by a civil or structural engineer.
Movement joints are also useful when laying concrete within an area bounded by walls or buildings, or when an object such as a manhole cover has to be incorporated within the slab, as they allow the concrete to expand and/or contract without transferring pressure onto the other structures, causing cracks within the concrete slab, or the wall, MH cover, etc..










*Spacing*


The usual recommendation is for some form of movement joint to be created in a non-reinforced slab at a separation of approximately 30 times the slab thickness. So, for a 100mm thick slab, there should be some for of joint every 100m × 30 = 3000mm = every 3.0-3.6m and, in a 150mm slab, 150 × 30 = 4500mm = 4.5-5.4m. Naturally, there is some leeway with these calculations, and joints can be positioned to coincide with band courses or to be 'centred' within a slab for aesthetic reasons.
*Types of Joint *
*Different joints are used for differing purposes*


Expansion joints
Allow expansion AND contraction of a concrete slab without generating potentially damaging forces within the slab itself or the surrounding structures. Expansion joints are usually a complete 'gap' between adjacent bays, ie, there is a definite break in the concrete and any reinforcing steel that may be present. Where adjacent bays are 'tied' together by means of dowel bars, these dowels are sleeved in one of the bays to allow expansion to take place with generating stresses within the slab.


2- Contraction joints
Also known as 'shrinkage joints', this type of joint allows only for contraction or shrinkage of the slab, as can be anticipated during the curing process.


3- Crack control joints
As some wit once remarked, "There are only two types of concrete; that which has cracked, and that which is about to crack." Crack control joints are a partially-formed contraction joint that aims to ensure that when the concrete does crack, it cracks in a predictable manner at a precise location.


4- Construction joints
Although this type of joint is not a true movement joint, it is a commonly formed joint in concrete construction and so is included here for completeness. Construction joints can be horizontal or vertical and are formed when placement of the concrete is interrupted for some reason. It may be the end of a day's work or it may be that some other work needs to be completed before resuming the placement, but the result is the same - a 'surface' is formed as the placed concrete cures, and then fresh, plastic concrete is poured against this 'surface' as some later point in time.
*Materials for Concrete Joints*


There are numerous different materials used in forming joints in concrete slabs, but the most common are:-


Flexible board:
A fibrous, compressible, flexible board, such as 'Flexcell', It is cheap and readily available from Builders' merchants in pre-cut strips of the required depth, expressly for creating expansion joints. It is typically 12mm, 20mm or 25mm thick and the right thickness for the joint should be chosen. No joint should be wider than 30mm.


Dowels:
400-600mm long, 20-32mm in diameter and manufactured from Grade 250 steel.


Sealants:
There are three main types:- 
*§ *Hot poured, usually bituminous in origin. Not as widely used nowadays as they once were. 
*§ *cold applied - often a two-part polysulphide mix incorporating resin and curing agent such as Colpor 200 or Thioflex. Usually applied via a mastic gun and smoothed with a putty knife. The most commonly used joint sealant. 
*§ *Pre-formed elastomeric - expensive and, in trade parlance, a "right bastard" to work with. Need to be squeezed and inserted into a scrupulously clean and well-lubricated perfectly formed joint. 
The sealant is supplied in containers of various sizes, to suit the job in hand, with different sealants being used for different projects. Builders' Merchants will advise on the most appropriate sealant for a given project, if none is specified. Before applying the sealant, the joint should be thoroughly cleaned to remove any laitance, dust or other deleterious matter. Grit blasting is the preferred method of cleaning a joint prior to sealing but a blast of very carefully aimed compressed air will usually works just as well on new joints. Sealant tends to bond better to a dry joint and ought to be kept free from traffic for the first 24 hours. A temporary cover may be placed over the joint to prevent accidental trafficking.
Dowelled Joints
Where a large area is being covered with concrete, the slab is normally divided into a number of bays and adjacent bays are tied to each other by means of dowels, short lengths of steel bar embedded half in one bay and half in its neighbors.
In alternate bay construction, the dowels are positioned in the first bay and left protruding, to be concreted over when the second bay is poured. In continuous run concreting (CRCR), a highly mechanized form of concreting normally only used on the very largest projects such a major roads and runways, the dowels are auto-inserted into the concrete as it is laid and a joint wet-formed or cut as required.












The dowels should be 600mm long and manufactured from mild steel (Grade 250). In expansion joints, the dowels are 25mm diamter at 300mm centres, but for contraction joints, the dowels may be slightly shorter, 400mm in length and 20mm diameter, again at 300mm centres. It is essential that the dowels are aligned to be level with the plane of the slab and parallel to each other to avoid the creation of stresses within the slab when movement occurs.
*Dowelled Expansion Joints*
Expansion Joints consist of a flexible piece of compressible board, such as 'Flexcell', topped with a waterproof sealant and sandwiched between adjacent bays or between the concrete slab and another fixed object.
For a dowelled expansion joint, the dowel should be de-bonded to half-length to prevent it 'sticking' to the concrete and thereby limiting free movement. In heavy duty applications, such as roadways, the de-bonded half is sleeved and capped, or sheathed in plastic film, to ensure free movement. Provision must be made to support the dowels and maintain their accurate alignment while the first bay hardens.






The flexible board will need to be drilled to accommodate the dowels and the edges of the expansion joint should be arrissed to prevent spalling. Once the second bay has hardened, the expansion joint can be sealed with a suitable sealant to prvent ingress of water, salts or detritus.
*Dowelled Contraction Joints*
With dowelled contraction joints, again the dowels are de-bonded to one half. In some cases, the sleeving will extend into the first bay so that when the completed joint is formed, the steel dowel is fully insulated from any water or salts that may find their way in to the joint. The shutter has a temporary former attached at the top edge to create a gap that will eventually accommodate the joint sealant. The edge of the concrete is arrissed to prevent spalling.




Once the first bay has hardened sufficiently and the former and shuttering has been removed, the second bay can be poured. The tight joint between the adjacent bays generates a high degree of interlock between the aggregates. After a period of hardening has been allowed for the second bay, the joint can be sealed with the appropriate sealant.
*Dowelled Control Joints*
Dowelled control joints (dummy joints) are most commonly used on highway and airport runway constructions, where continuous run concrete trains are used and the dowels can be automatically inserted. 




A crack inducer at the base of the concrete slab may be incorporated and a 'starter' joint created by sawing at a critical point during the curing process or insertion of a wet-former when the concrete is placed. 
Non-dowelled Joints
Non-dowelled joints tend only to be found in light-use applications, such as residential paths, patios and driveways. There is a good argument for all joints to be dowelled unless there are extenuating circumstances, but site practice and tradition tends to follow the simplest, cheapest option when left to its own devices.
*Expansion Joints*
Non-dowelled expansion joints are not particularly common between two new concrete bays, but they are occasionally encountered as the joint between a new concrete slab and another fixed feature, such as a wall, as the wall (or other feature) is not capable of being dowelled. This series of 3 diagrams illustrates the formation of an expansion joint between two new slabs, but the same principles apply for constructing an expansion joint between a wall and a slab.






The flexible strips should be placed vertically against a solid edge, such as a wall or to the face of an already cast concrete slab and are typically set 30mm below the finished surface level of the concrete to accommodate the sealant and a bond-breaker, if one is specified. A temporary filler strip may be positioned on top of the flexi-board to keep the joint free of concrete during placement. This temporary filler strip is removed once the concrete has hardened to reveal the required gap for the sealant.




The top of the joint should be sealed with an appropriate sealant which is left slightly lower than the top of the joint. 
When sealing an expansion joint between a slab and a wall, a cold-pour sealant applied via a mastic gun is the easiest option.
*Contraction Joints*
Contraction joints are the simplest of joints in that they are basically a break in the concrete and the reinforcement created to allow the natural shrinkage of concrete (because of curing and/or temperature change) to take place without generating crack-inducing tensile forces within the slab. 






They are formed by embedding a 25×25mm timber or plastic joint-former into the still wet concrete, then removing it once hardening has taken place, and filling the void with a suitable sealant.
*Crack Control Joints (Dummy Joints)*


This type of joint is most commonly encountered on Pattern Imprinted Concrete paving, 
particularly residential driveways and patios



. 
For creation during construction, the control joints may be pre-formed using a timber strip and/or a Grooving Trowel. The inclusion of a crack inducer will help ensure cracking takes place in exactly the right place. Depending on the type of joint required, additional work may be necessary once the concrete has cured. If a timber or other temporary former has been used to create the wet-formed joint, it should be removed and the joint sealed with a suitable sealant, usually a polysulphide such as Thioflex.






Sawn joints are normally cut a week or more after sealing, so that the concrete will have had a reasonable amount of time to cure and avoid 'spalling' at the cut edges, and for the sealant to protect the surface from the concrete dust. On no account should concrete dust be allowed to rest on the surface for any length of time as it will set and could damage the surface when forcibly removed.
They are cut into the cured pavement using a power saw with diamond-blade, and should be between 25% and 33% of the depth of the slab. A trolley-mounted floor saw will ensure a neat and true cut is made; hand-held cut-off saws have a tendency to 'wobble' during the cutting operation, giving a cut with all the straightness of a dog's back leg. If a hand-held cut-off saw is the only option, a suitable guide rail should be used to keep the cut straight and true.
*Construction Joints*
As mentioned above, Construction Joints are breaks in the continuity of a concrete structure, rather than control features, such as Expansion, Contraction or Crack Control Joints, that is, they are there through necessity rather than because of any critical engineering consideration.
*Simple Vertical Construction Joint*
The most common reason for the existence of a Construction joint is the cessation of work for the day. Consider a large slab that is being poured as part of a road scheme: work cannot continue 24 hours per day, and so, when the end of a working shift is reach, the pour comes to an end, and this end, often known as a 'Stop End', 'Stunt End' or 'Day Joint', needs to be relatively neat and tidy so that work can be continued the following day, continuing on from the previous day's Stop End. The simplest form of a Construction Joint in such a scenario is shown opposite.




Joggle Joint
In some situations, it may be preferable to 'lock together' the slab across the construction joint in such a way that shearing forces can be transferred across the joint. Often, this would be done by means of some form of dowelled joint as described above, but an alternative is to use what is known as a 'Joggle Joint'.
There are various types or shapes of joggle joints. Some create a basic 'overlap' joint, and some may be square, rather than trapezoidal, but the simplest type, the one we've used most often, is shown here. 
With this type of construction joint, a "trapezoidal key" is created in the stop end by using a 'former' attached to the stop end shuttering.




The former, which needs to be removed to facilitate subsequent pours, is often a shaped and planed length of timber, nailed to the shutter and painted with Mould Release Agent (Soap Oil). 
Once placement resumes, plastic concrete flows into the void created by the former and the new work is 'tied' to that of the previous day.
*Construction Joint with Starter Bars*
Another fairly common construction joint utilises what are known as 'Starter Bars' to tie together separate pours. The Starter Bars are usually 600mm long and 12-20mm diameter steel dowels, although, in some cases, steel mesh may be used. The bars, usually at 450-600mm centres, are inserted into the plastic stop end to half their depth at the end of the day. The follow-on work, when it happens, encases the protruding half of the dowels, thereby locking together the two bays. 
It may appear that this type of joint is remarkably similar to the dowelled expansion joint illustrated above, but it should be noted that no accommodation has been made for expansion or other movement, and that this is a significantly inferior joint, from an engineer's point of view, to that shown previously.






While the value of this particular form of joint with starter bars may be less obvious on horizontal slabwork, its use is a regular feature of vertical masonry, where a concrete wall or retainer may need to be poured in a number of sections or 'lifts', with each section tied to the previous for structural integrity. 
When used on vertical structures, the joint itself is, naturally horizontal, and may accrue standing water or laitance if left exposed to the elements for any period of time. It is therefore essential that the surface of the joint is thoroughly cleaned with a wire brush or a scabbler tool prior to the placement of subsequent lifts.
*Simple Horizontal Construction Joint*
This type of construction joint is most commonly found in minor civil engineering works. the example shown here is from the construction of a manhole chamber. The base concrete is placed first, and may be left for a period of time or may have the first chamber section placed and levelled, or one or two courses of engineering brickwork laid more or less immediately. Some time later, the channel and its immediate haunching may be placed, further chamber sections or brickwork added as required to bring up the chamber to _soffit level_, and the external haunching concrete put in place. This will result is a simple, horizontal construction joint at the interface of the two phases of work.






​THE END​


> واذا وجد بعد صب الارضية اى شروخ كيفية معالجتها حيث انها ارضيات مستودع سيتم دهانها بعد ذلك بمادة ايبوكسية


يتم معالجة الشروخ للارضيات بعد الصب بنفس الطريقة التي تتم بالنسبة للجدران ولمنع ظهور او لتقليل ظهور التشققات يجب اتخاذ الاجراءات التالي​
نسبة الماء في الخرسانة اقل ما يمكن ​
بعد انهاء الصقل finishing بواسطة الهيلوكبتر يتم تغطتيها بالنيلون والخيش المبلول​
يمكن استخدام مواد مقصية للسطح hardner تقلل من التشققات.​
المحافظة على الخرسانة والصب بخرسانة لا تزيد عن 28 درجة مئوية​
مدة السقاية بالماء لا تقل عن 5 ايام وبشكل غزير​
التغطية من الشمس اثناء الصب او الصب ليلا اذا لم تكن الارضيات مغطاه​
الاهتمام في مناطق الفواصل مع الانتباه لعدم حدوث فرق في المنسوب عند الفواصل لان ذلك سيؤدي لتكسرها اذا كان هناك مرور للاليات وخصوصا الرافعات والتي تتطلب فيها الارضيات شروط خاصة (ساشرح ذلك قريبا باذن الله).​
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2010)

*Adding Water On-Site to Concrete Mixtures*

السلام عليكم
من الاسلئة التي تردد في المشاريع والتي يتم الاختلاف حول الاجابة عليها بين الاستشاري والمقاول.
Adding Water On-Site to Concrete Mixtures
هل من المسموح اضافة الماء للخلطة بعد وصلها الموقع ؟
وللاجابة على هذا التساؤل اقدم لكم هذا البحث
Adding Water On-Site to Concrete Mixtures​


Adding water on-site to concrete mixtures has been a controversial topic for as long as concrete has been used as a construction material. The addition of water is clearly covered in ASTM C94,_ Standard Specification for Ready Mixed Concrete_. The standard does allow for on-site addition of water to adjust fresh concrete properties so the material as delivered is suitable for the specific application. ​ 
Concrete that is delivered with a low slump may lack the workability for proper concrete placement consolidation and finishing operations. Additionally, low slump concrete mixtures in some cases may be deficient in air ******* for durability in freezing and thawing environments or where the material may be exposed to deicing chemicals. While on-site additions of water may potentially reduce the final concrete strength properties, in many cases the consequences of adding the water may be less detrimental than attempting to place, consolidate, and finish a concrete mixture that that lacks proper workability and/or air *******.​ 
_How Much Can I Add?_​ 
The general rule is that water may be added to adjust the slump of the material to comply with specifications upon arrival as long as the maximum specified water-cement ratio is not exceeded. Typical additions of water on-site are in the order of 1 to 2 gallons (3.8-7.6 liter) per cubic yard (0.8 m3) of concrete (this would amount to 10 to 20 gallons (38-76 liter) of water in a ten cubic yard (7.6 m3)load. A general rule of thumb for the effect of the addition of water to a concrete mixture is an increase in slump of approximately 1 in. per gallon(25 mm/3.8 liter) of water added to a cubic yard of concrete In short, a small addition of water (1 to 2 gal per cubic yard of concrete) can be beneficial to the quality of the hardened concrete when appropriately added (not exceeding the maximum water-cement ratio or maximum revolutions) on-site during the normal course of concrete construction.
Impact of Water on Concrete Properties
should you allow water addition on site? ASTM C94, ACI 301, and other building codes allow for it. Many times obstacles such as transportation and weather conditions take away from the workability of concrete. There are pros and cons to consider. Get a realistic look at the effects of adding water to concrete at the job site – including discussion on water-to-cement ratio, testing and chemical admixtures. Then make an educated decision on whether to add, or not to add… 
Upon completing this webinar, the participant should be able to:
1. Recognize applicable codes and specification requirements on water (ACI 318, ACI 301, ASTM C 94).
2. Discuss influence of water on consistency of concrete- including sources of water (batch water, aggregates, wash water).
3. Understand the importance of water cement ratio.
4. Describe the impact of on-site water addition to consistency, set time, chemical admixtures, strength and permeability. 
Verified participants in this webinar will be awarded 0.1 CEUs (usable for 1.0 PDH in most places) sent via email after submitting an evaluation.​ومن وجهة نظري اذا اكان هناك نقص في درجة التشغل للخرسانة workability او ان هناك كثافة في التسليح او لاية اعتبارات اخرى فيفضل اضافة مواد مضافة تساعد على درجة التشغيل 
*Chemical admixture like super plasticizer بدلا من الماء لان ذلك يحافظ على قوة الخرسانة ويتم اضافة نسبة قليلة وتعطي الغاية المطلوبة اكثر من الماء الذي يؤثر سلبا على الخرسانة.*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2010)

*مكرر بالخطأ مع الاعتذار.*


----------



## محمودشمس (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي الافادة


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أبريل 2010)

للرفع والنفع مع الشكر للمهندس رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أبريل 2010)

*French Drain System*

السلام عليكم
عندما يكون هناك تسرب لمياه الامطار او اي مصدر للمياه حول الابنية فان ذلك يشكل خطرا على الابنية خصوصا اذا كان هناك طوابق تحت مستوى الارض حيث يلاحظ كثيرا تسرب للمياه خصوصا في فصل الشتاء ولمنع هذه المشلكة يتم تركيب نظام تصريف French drain حيث يتم عمل شبكة حول المبنى من المواسير المثقبة( او تكون مشرحة ) UPVC Perforated Pipes ويتم تنفيذها بميول تحت منسوب ادنى طابق تسوية بحيث تتجمع في النهاية في حفرة تجميعية Submersible pit ومن ثم تركيب مضخة غاطسة submersible pumps او اذا امكن يتم تصريفها لمنطقة اخفض اذا امكن ذلك 































واليكم طريقة التنفيذ بالتفصيل

*How to design and build a French Drain / Leach Line*​ 
Many of us have had water problems on the land around our homes and businesses. When the rains come we sometimes end up with water problems that range from bird-baths to small ponds to huge lakes! Oftentimes these water issues affect our homes - and cost in repairs. Grading the land surface, or pouring water-deflecting, sloped concrete are the typical “first choices.” Other solutions involve adding surface drains and diverting problematic water by underground pipe to a better location.




Sometimes we inherit a soggy-situation or we create our own problems by installing expensive hardscapes that were really great until that first BIG RAIN - when we learned that we failed to adequately-allow for some water situations. In many circumstances there is no where to run drain lines and our choices are very limited…​ 




Then there are those who must keep the fluids underground - those who need to repair, replace, or add capacity to a Septic System. In this instance, the “French Drain” is called a Leach Line, Leach Field, or Leach System. Whatever the issue, if you have soil that will absorb liquid and you will not create other problems by going underground, then a French Drain / Leach Line may be a solution!
** * ** *DISCLAIMER:* Please remember - the Posts and Pictures on our site are to assist D.I.Y. folks and contractors who might be new to particular construction challenges. We are not Civil Engineers. You should check with your local building departments before tackling such a project. Septic Systems are usually governed by sets of Health & Safety Rules that will change jurisdiction by jurisdiction. Porting water into the earth on hillsides may cause instability. Be careful. Use wisdom. Check with your local authorities… ** * **




That said - we have built a number of French Drains, Leach Lines and Leach Fields over the years - from long, long trenches that you’d swear could easily handle the runoff from the mighty-Mississippi, to small, but functional 4′ x 4′ square foxholes dug straight down about 7-8 feet deep to handle some runoff on the rear concrete deck of a small condominium…
No matter the size or complexity - the basics are simple…
Most French Drain Systems are constructed using simple tools and materials; a Bobcat, a one-day Backhoe rental or just some shovels; woven landscape fabric, (sometimes called: Geo-Textile fabric, landscape fabric, weed-control fabric); pea gravel or crushed rock; and manufactured perforated drainage pipe or heavier-duty pipe that you can perforate yourself…




We located a patch of soil downhill from the house, and ran a level mason string such that we ended up with a level area that measured 144 feet.




We could have rented a mini-excavator for $220, including delivery and pick-up. We should have. Our client wanted to provide some work for a young man - so this 3′x3′x144′ trench was dug by hand in four days. There were some roots that slowed the progress.




We purchased some Geo-Textile fabric - sometimes called “landscape fabric.” The rolls of this are sized like carpeting in 12′ rolls.




We lined the trench with landscape fabric, leaving sufficient extra to fold over the top of the gravel




The trench was big enough (volume wise) that we could have ordered a full truck and trailer of 3/4″ crushed rock - delivered (a Truck & Trailer = 24-Tons). Since this was a more-casual project, one of several concurrent projects being performed during a week when we were at the job site every day anyway, we simply used our trailer for a few loads which we would pick up at a Masonry & Stone Supply Yard.




The hillside homes we often work at have long, winding, narrow driveways - so the trailer was as effective as a semi-truck delivery. We have a John Deere Skid-Steer at the site (often generically called a “Bobcat”). So scooping the gravel up and getting it to the trench was a snap.




We are really enjoying this trailer - can you tell?




Contractors around the U.S. use all manner of rock sizes for drainage projects. Most French Drains are going to be so effective that you will never surpass their capacity. 3/4-inch crushed rock is extremely common, and priced right too.




Many contractors will place their perforated pipe close to the bottom of the trench and expect the liquids to rise above the pipe. We find that “set-up” is asking for problems as any solids or silt that may get through the landscape fabric will tend to collect inside the pipe.




We want to fill up our 3′ x 3′ trench about 2/3’s to 3/4’s high with crushed gravel. We are placing the gravel carefully so that it is level when time to place the pipe.








If you have a mason string or laser level - you will want to double check your gravel bed before getting to the next step.








With a 144′ Mason String now pulled taunt - we checked that it is level. Now we are ready to lay our home-made, perforated, 4-inch pipe. We want the pipe level so that when water is flowing slowing into the pipe that it will travel THE ENTIRE 144-FOOT LENGTH of our pipe before the water rises high-enough to the level of the perforated holes. Then the water will ooze out along the ENTIRE LENGTH of the trench.




We are going to set up a simple Laser Level, then adjust the Remote-Sensor on our Level-Stick. As we touch the “Level Stick” to the top of the perforated drain pipe, we dig the pipe into the gravel or add gravel under the pipe every few feet as we MAKE CERTAIN that our DRAIN PIPE is PERFECTLY LEVEL.








The gravel was pretty uniformly placed and raked level to that string before we started. Kicking gravel with shoes here or there is about as difficult as it is to level the pipe. AS WE LEVEL THE PIPE we scoop more gravel ON TOP so as to hold the pipe “in place.”




The holes in the pipe (as seen in the photo below) are not yet pointed correctly - so please do not make any assumptions. We have made our own perforated pipe - as we wanted to buy stronger, schedule-40, Sewer Pipe (available at any Home Depot, Lowe’s, etc…). We drilled 2 parallel rows of 5/8″-inch diameter holes using a new, sharp, hole-saw bit every 6-inches on the pipe. Since we had a lumber-rack on our truck, we purchased 21′ 4-inch pipes - so that is 2 rows of 42 holes - or 84 holes per pipe length. Over our trench of 144 lineal feet we have approximately576 drain holes.




Laser Levels are so inexpensive these days - and so useful. This is very basic. We could have clipped the sensor to a tree branch - it doesn’t matter… What is important is that when the “stick” is on top of the pipe *a-n-y-w-h-e-r-e* on the 144-feet of pipe that the sensor is “chirping” its “_*I am level tune…*_”




As one person double-checks the pipe, two helpers adjust the gravel accordingly - adding gravel on top of the pipe too.




It is a good idea to bring up the ends of the pipes at each in if you are constructing a single-pipe French Drain / Leach Line.








These “RISERS” are capped and a “Sprinkler Valve” Access Box is placed over these access points to keep its location “known” and to protect the pipe from damage.
See the Orange Cap? Put caps on the pipe to keep rodents and debris from getting into your drain line.
Now we have two clean-outs should we ever need them.




A second perforated pipe is put into the trench all the way to the bottom of the trench so that you can test the “liquid-level” in your gravel with a test “Dip-Stick.” This is more-common in Septic System Leach fields - for maintenance and performance testing.




The next step is to fold the Geo-Textile Landscape Fabric over the gravel - so well that soil will not easily breach our fabric barrier. We use galvanized 10-d or 16-d nails to “PIN” the fabric together. Pin it like you pin a name-tag to a shirt or blouse.




Cover over your trench with soil (as we are planning to do), perhaps pour a concrete walkway on top, maybe build a paver walkway on top, put more gravel on top and place stepping stones in the covering gravel if this drain area will help with other runoff issues.




Trim your Clean-Out “Risers” just below the level of the surface and protect them with inexpensive valve cover boxes. Here is our East End.








Here is our West End.


----------



## المصري3 (10 مايو 2010)

مهندس رزق السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الاطروحات الممتازة .
مهندس رزق أنا الأن بصدد عمل بحث عن تصميم الواجهات الزجاجية structural glazingفأتمنى أن أستفيد من خبرة حضرتك إن أمكن بتزويدي بأي تفاصيل عن تصميم هذه الواجهات من حيث تصميم قطاعات الألومنيوم وكيفية حساب مقاساتها وكيفية حساب أكبرمقاس ممكن لضرف الزجاج وخلافه , وبعض الإعتبارات التي تأخذ أثناء التركيب ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مايو 2010)

المصري3 قال:


> مهندس رزق السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الاطروحات الممتازة .
> مهندس رزق أنا الأن بصدد عمل بحث عن تصميم الواجهات الزجاجية structural glazingفأتمنى أن أستفيد من خبرة حضرتك إن أمكن بتزويدي بأي تفاصيل عن تصميم هذه الواجهات من حيث تصميم قطاعات الألومنيوم وكيفية حساب مقاساتها وكيفية حساب أكبرمقاس ممكن لضرف الزجاج وخلافه , وبعض الإعتبارات التي تأخذ أثناء التركيب ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر.


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الواجهات الزجاجية structural glazing 
قبل البدء لنعرف معنى الواجهات الزجاجية الانشائية
Structural glass is glass which has gone through a manufacturing process to enable it to be used for structural elements of buildings. The resulting product enables walls, floors and ceilings in buildings to be transparent and can even be load bearing. Structural glazing is made by "heating sheets of glass uniformly after manufacture until it is plastic and then rapid cooling with jets of air. The outer layers closest to the jets of air cool and solidify first; they contract as they cool. As the inner layers try to follow they throw the outer layers into compression. This process creates a glass that is about 7 times stronger than ordinary / untreated float glass."​
ان لكل شركة مصنعة لها المقاطع الخاص الخاصة بها وهي تكون مسؤولة عن تقديم الحسابات الانشائية واجراء التجارب على الواجهات الزجاجية وبشكل عام فان هناك متطلبات عامة يجب ان تحقق عند تقديم اي شركه لمنتجاتهامن حيث :-
الحسابات الانشائية التي تثبت قدرة الواجهات على تحملها حسب المتطلبات التصميمية من حيث ( سرعة الرياح ، العوامل الحراية وهي التمدد والتقلص، وقوى الصدم وغيرها من الاحمال والقوى ..... ).
المقاطع التفصيلية للواجهات العمارية ومناطق التثبيت وطريقة الثبت مع الحسابات لانشائية اللازمة.
عازلية الزجاج للحرارة ولاشعة الشمس U-Valueبحيث تحقق العازلية المطلوبة حسب متطلبات التكييف وحسب معامل العازلية يختلف الحمل الحراري سواء للتبريد او للتدفئة تبعا لذلك.
مدى وضوح الرؤيا من خلال الزجاج.
متطلبات خاصة من حيث مقاومتة للحريق او للرصاص او للانفجارات .
تقديم الشهارات والفحوصات من جهات معتمدة تثبت الخصائص المطلوبة ومطابقتها للمواصفات.
اجراء التجارب الموقعية من حيث كتامتها للتسرب ومقاومتها للرياح ( حسب ارتفاع المبنى والسرعة التصميمية للرياح ) في مختبرات الفحص.
هذا بشكل عام وللمزيد اليك هذه الابحاث والكتب




http://uploading.com/files/KIR2HSTE/CladdingBuildings.zip.html
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/f6e97mrdl

http://www.techno-preneur.net/information-desk/sciencetech-magazine/2009/march09/Use-of-glass.pdf
واليك ما تم نشرة سابقا بخصوص طلبك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188579.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176977.html
Great Glass Building

http://uploadbox.com/files/bd6af5679b
or
http://uploading.com/files/6WU21SVP/Great%20Glass%20Building.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/9yd12w79o

http://www.dowcorning.com/*******/publishedlit/62-0979c-01.pdf
http://www.buildnova.com/buildnovav3/buildingsystems/StructuralGlazing/sglazing.htm
تفاصيل المقاطع
http://www.google.jo/images?hl=en&q...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDkQsAQwAw


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم وشيق 
جزى الله خيرالجزاء كل من شارك


----------



## المصري3 (11 مايو 2010)

مهندس رزق متشكر جدا جدا جدا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد قديس (11 مايو 2010)

*ارجوو الرد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية احب احيي كل القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الجميل وعلي كل المهندسين الذين يشاركون بارائهم ومقترحاتهم العملية وخبرتهم الواسعة وان شاء الله يكون عملا يتقبلهم الله منهم ويكون من الاعمال الباقية
وثانيا احب اشكر صاحب الموضوع لانه موضوع فكرته في غاية الروعة
ثالثا اليكم مشكلتي واتمني ان اجد الحل العملي الهندسي

قمت بعمل تصميم لمنزل وبسبب انشغالي واستعجال صاحب اللمنزل في البناء لظروف خاصة به فلم اكن اتابع المقاول المنفذ بصورة جيدة وقام بعدم تنفيذ بعض الاجزاء اما لقلة خبرته او عدم تمكنه من تنفيذها او لاي سبب اخر



المهم مدرج صورة توضح الجزئية التي تجاهلها 







1- الدائرة الكبيرة ( المشكلة الاولي )
الكمرة محمل عليها كمرتين هل هناك مشكلة انشائية في ذلك (كمرة محمل عليها كمرتين ) ؟؟؟؟
طول الكمرة المحمل عليها تقريبا 4.5 م
الكمرة الاولي المرتكزة عليها تقريبا 3.5 م 
الكمرة الثانية المرتكزة عليها 1.20 م
قطاع الكمر60*25 سم

الدائرة الصغيرة وهي المشكلة الاكبر

في التصميم كانت الكمرة تصل حتي العمود المقابل ولكن المقاول لم يفعل ذلك وربطها مع الكمرة المتصلة بالعمود الذي في زاوية المبني فاصبحت الكمرة مثل حرف l اي غير مرتكزة علي عمود في زاويتها ( اصبحت الكمرة تحمل كمرة ) فهل هناك مشكلة علما ان المقاول قام بزيادة الحديد في هذه المنطقة ( عمل مخدات او فواتير ) 
وهذا التصميم للدور الارضي فهل عمل حائط سمك 25 سم يقوم بحل المشكلة لانه سيحمل الكمرة فوقة ويوزع الاحمال علي الارض مباشرة 
بحيث نتلافي هذا الخطاء مستقبلا بالغاء العمود الموجود في الزاوية ومد الكمرة الي العمود المقابل ابتداء من الدور الاول ؟؟؟

قبل ان يتهمني احد بسوء توزيع الاعمدة والكمرات والتصميم الانشائي عامة فاحب ان اقول ان بعض الاعمدة كانت موجودة في الموقع قبل البدء في التصميم اي انها مفروضة علي 
ثانيا انا مهندس معماري وليس انشائي
اتمني الا يكون هناك مشكلة انشائية 
وارجوو الرد بحل عملي ان كان هناك مشكلة ليمكن حلها 
تحياتي لكم اخوتي في الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مايو 2010)

احمد قديس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في البداية احب احيي كل القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الجميل وعلي كل المهندسين الذين يشاركون بارائهم ومقترحاتهم العملية وخبرتهم الواسعة وان شاء الله يكون عملا يتقبلهم الله منهم ويكون من الاعمال الباقية
> وثانيا احب اشكر صاحب الموضوع لانه موضوع فكرته في غاية الروعة
> ثالثا اليكم مشكلتي واتمني ان اجد الحل العملي الهندسي
> ...


السلام عليكم
أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وان شاءالله يتقبل عملنا هذا.


> 1- الدائرة الكبيرة ( المشكلة الاولي )
> الكمرة محمل عليها كمرتين هل هناك مشكلة انشائية في ذلك (كمرة محمل عليها كمرتين ) ؟؟؟؟
> طول الكمرة المحمل عليها تقريبا 4.5 م
> الكمرة الاولي المرتكزة عليها تقريبا 3.5 م
> ...


ليس هناك اي مشكلة انشائية في أن الكمرة الرئيسية تحمل اكثر من كمرة Beam بشرط ان يتم تصميم ذلك وان يكون امنا من الناحية الانشائية.


> الدائرة الصغيرة وهي المشكلة الاكبر
> في التصميم كانت الكمرة تصل حتي العمود المقابل ولكن المقاول لم يفعل ذلك وربطها مع الكمرة المتصلة بالعمود الذي في زاوية المبني فاصبحت الكمرة مثل حرف l اي غير مرتكزة علي عمود في زاويتها ( اصبحت الكمرة تحمل كمرة ) فهل هناك مشكلة علما ان المقاول قام بزيادة الحديد في هذه المنطقة ( عمل مخدات او فواتير )
> وهذا التصميم للدور الارضي فهل عمل حائط سمك 25 سم يقوم بحل المشكلة لانه سيحمل الكمرة فوقة ويوزع الاحمال علي الارض مباشرة
> بحيث نتلافي هذا الخطاء مستقبلا بالغاء العمود الموجود في الزاوية ومد الكمرة الي العمود المقابل ابتداء من الدور الاول ؟؟؟


في الحقيقة هناك خطأ في التنفيذ وان زيادة الحديد الفواتير للكمرة القصيرة بحيث تحمل الكمرة الثانية غير مضمون مع ان ستشكل دعم support بشكل جزئي ولكن لا يمكن تحديد مقدارة .


ولكن البلاطة كما هو واضح بلاطة مصمته باتجاهين Two way solid slab وكما هو معلوم فان اي خلل في نظام التحميل في اي جانب منها فان البلاطة تعيد توزيع طريقة التحميل على المساندsupports ولتأكد من ان البلاطة امنه من الناحية الانشائية

عمل تحميل للبلاطة loading test حسب الاحمال التصميمية (ومن خبرة سابقة اذا كانت الخرسانة حسب المواصفات والحديد محسوب صحيح فان البلاطة تنجح في فحص التحميل ) وللمزيد حول طريقة فحص التحميل هناك مشاركة تشرح ذلك بالتفصيل
تنفيذ جدار مسلح (اذا فشل فحص التحميل ) او في حالة عدم تنفيذ فحص التحميل فيتم عمل جدار تحت البلاطة مع قاعدة للجدار حسب الشكل المرفق (باللون الاحمر )


----------



## محمد فتحى الدسوقى (13 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## علم الدين122 (20 مايو 2010)

اريد بحثا عن الفواصل كاااااااااملة للاستفادة


----------



## علم الدين122 (20 مايو 2010)

شرح مفصل لأنواع الأسقف
هناك 3 أنواع من الأسقف
أسقف خشبية ولها نظامين 
نظام الكمرات الخشبية :
نظام الكمـــــرات الخشبيــــــة العرضية المتوازية لدعــــــــــم نظــــــــام البــــلاطات الإنشائية وتتميز بما يلي
مرونة في التشكيل المعماري ــ يتم تحميل الكمرات العرضية بكمرات أو حوائط ــ صغر عرض المسافات الأفقيـــــة بين الدعامات 
نظام الألواح الخشبية :
نظام الألواح الخشبية المسطحـة لدعم نظام البلاطـــــــات الإنشائية وتتميز بما يلي :
عند تمرير الأنظمة الميكانيكية او وجود
أحمال متمركزة او فتحــــــات يجب زيادة الكمرات العرضيه الحامله 
يتم تحميل الكمرات العرضية بكمرات او اعمده او حوائط 
مرونة في التشكيل المعماري 
كبر عـــــرض المســـــــافات الأفقية بين الدعامات 

وهنا النوع الآخر من الأسقف الأسقف الحديدية ولها نظامين أيضا:
نظام الكمرات الحديدية :
نظام الكمرات الحديديه العرضيه المتوازية لدعــــــم نظـــــام البلاطات الإنشائية وتتميز بما يلي 
بالإمكان استخدام البلاطات الإنشائية معلقة خارجيا
صغر عرض المسافات الأفقية بين الدعامات
يتم تحميل الكمرات العرضية بكمرات او حوائط
مرونة في التشكيل المعماري
نظام الألواح الحديدية 
كبرعرض المسافــــــــات الأفقية بين الدعامات
يتم تحميل الكمرات العرضية بكمرات او اعمده او حوائط
مرونة في التشكيل المعماري
عند تمرير الأنظمة الميكانيكية او وجود احمــــال متمركزة او فتحات يجب زيادة الكمرات الحديدية العرضيه الحامله

وأخيرا الأسقف الخرسانية المسلحة :
لها عدة خصائص 
من الممكن تشكيل الخرسانة المسلحة لتعطي شكل اعمده او كمرات
او مسطحات افقيه او هيكل انشائي بأي شكل كان.
يتطلب تصميم الخرسانة المسلحه حسابات دقيقة للأحمال الحيه والميتــــــة
وحديد التســـليح وكمية الإسمنت وسمك مقطع السطح
من الممكن صب الخرسانة المسلحه بــأي شكل ويعتمد ذلك على توفراشكال
قوالب الصب وطريقة حديد التسليح وطـــــرق الإنشاء بالموقع
ويتطلب نظام الخرسانة المسلحه الى وصلات انشائيـــــــــــة مابين قطاعات 
النـظام وفواصل تمدد حراري لتفادي عــوامل التمدد والانكماش.
وتعتبر درجة قوة ومتانة ومقاومة الحريق المطلوبة للهيكل الإنشائي الخراساني من العوامل الأســـــاسية المحددة لنوعية مكونات الخليط الإسمنتي من حصـــى واسمنت وماء والمواد المضافة للخليط
يمكن تلوين السطح الخارجي للهيكل الإنشــائي بأي
لون وذلك باستخدام اسمنت ملـــــــون او حصى ملون او 
اضافت مواد ملونه خاصة بذلك كما يمكن دهان السطـــح 
الخارجي بدهانات خاصة.
ومن الممكن تشكيل السطح الخارجي للهيكل الإنشائي
بأي شكل ويعتمد ذلك على تشكيل قوالب الصـــــــــــب 
المستخدمه .
كما يمكن اعداد عناصر الهيكل الإنشــــــائي من اعمده و 
كمرات وحوائط وأرضيات مسبقة الصب للتمكن من زيادة
درجة التحكم في الجوده .

نأتي لأقسام هذا النوع من الأسقف تقسم إلى 9 أقسام 
أسقف ذات اتجاه واحد
أسقف ذات اتجاهين
سقف هيكلي 
سقف ذو اضلاع داعمة
سقف ذو اعصاب خراسانية
أسقف مستوية ذات تيجان باتجاهين
أسقف مسطحة بدون تيجان باتجاهين
أسقف مستوية بدون تيجان باتجاهين
أسقف خراسانيه مسلحه بالطوب المفرغ

وهناك نقطة مهمه يجب ذكرها 
يعتمد اختيار النظام الإنشائي للبلاطات الإنشائية على:
نوعية الأحمال 
وزن الأحمال 
السمك المرغوب فيه للأرضيات
عرض المسافات الأفقية بين الدعامات​​


----------



## المصري3 (25 مايو 2010)

مهندس رزق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أسأل الله أن يديم عليكم الصحة والعافية .
مهندس رزق أنا الان أوقوم بتشطيب مبني إداري وأستخدم به القواطع الجبسية :
أولا أريد نصيحة حضرتك هل أقوم بعمل القواطع الجبسية على الخرسانة مباشرة أم أقوم بعملها بعد الإنتهاء من تشطيب كامل الأرضية لسهولة التعديلات المستقبلية .
ثانياً ءأمل من حضرتك لو زودتني بتفاصيل للقواطع الجبسية والزجاجية وكيفية تثبيت الأبواب وخاصة إذا كانت خشبية وزنها كبير إلى حد ما بالقواطع الجبسية .
ثالثاً ما هي أهم النقاط التي أدقق فيها جيدا أثناء تنفيذ القواطع الجبسية والزجاجية .
رابعا خطوات تشطيب القواطع الجبسية .
خامساً:هل حضرتك تفضل بالقواطع الجبسية صوف صخري أم صوف زجاجي .
وأخيراً أسف على الإطاله ولكن هى رغبتي الشديدة للإستفادة من خبرة حضرتك وأشكر القائمين على المنتدى أن أعطونا الفرصة للتواصل مع أصحاب الخبرة أمثال المهندس رزق حجازي.


----------



## MASOUD ALI (2 يونيو 2010)

عندى كمرة عمق 70 سم * 25 سم وتم تنفيذها فى الموقع بطريق الخطاء 60 * 25 سم وذلك لمبنى ادارى ابعاد البلاطة 5.5 * 5.13 و 5.5*4.88 و 5.5 *4.25 و 5.5 * 6.25


----------



## MASOUD ALI (2 يونيو 2010)

*عندى كمرة عمق 70 سم * 25 سم وتم تنفيذها فى الموقع بطريق الخطاء 60 * 25 سم وذلك لمبنى ادارى ابعاد البلاطة 5.5 * 5.13 و 5.5*4.88 و 5.5 *4.25 و 5.5 * 6.25 مع العلم ان سمك البلاطة 20 سم فما الحل ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يونيو 2010)

MASOUD ALI قال:


> *عندى كمرة عمق 70 سم * 25 سم وتم تنفيذها فى الموقع بطريق الخطاء 60 * 25 سم وذلك لمبنى ادارى ابعاد البلاطة 5.5 * 5.13 و 5.5*4.88 و 5.5 *4.25 و 5.5 * 6.25 مع العلم ان سمك البلاطة 20 سم فما الحل ؟؟؟؟*​


 السلام عليكم
في البداية يتم التأكد من سلامة المقطع حسب ما تم تنفيذة من حيث الابعاد وحديد التسليح .
ويمكنك ان ترسل سكتس بالبلاطات slabs مبين عليه الكمرة وحديد التسليح وقوة الخرسانة ومن يتم التدقيق.


----------



## سمير المقطري (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## سمير المقطري (6 يونيو 2010)

كيف يمكن معالجة هبوط التربة تحت العبارات الصندوقية هبوط من جهة واحدة


----------



## م الجراني (7 يونيو 2010)

أويد الاخ المهندس رزق حجاوي على كلامه الاخير 
وشكرا


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (9 يونيو 2010)

الفكــــره رائعــــه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## فواد محمد الكيلاني (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوتي الاعزاء اريد مشروع تخرج في الماستر معالجه المنشاءات الخرسانيه من الصدا والتاكل والشروخ ارجو ان تفيدوني يااخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يونيو 2010)

*كيفية حل مشكلة توقف الصب في البلاطات pt ?*

السلام عليكم
في سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية اعود لكم اليوم بعد طول انقطاع في الكتابة في هذا الموضوع بالتحديد. وسيكون الموضوع في البلاطات الاحقة الاجهاد Post tenstion Slab=PTS وسالخص المشكلة كما يلي .
في احد المشاريع التي تستخدم البلاطات PTS بنظام Unponded Cable وبعد صب قسم من البلاطة حصل طارئ ادى الى توقف توريد الخرسانة مدة تزيد عن 3 ساعات والذي ادى الى حصول construction joint حيث كان التوقف في الصب بعد الاعمدة وعلى مسافات مختلفة وكذلك الصب تم لجزء من سماكة البلاطة بحدود نصف سماكة البلاطة .
ونتيجة لهذا الوضع فما كان من الشركة المتخصصة في تنفيذ البلاطات PTS الا ان قدمت كتاب تحفظ للاستشاري بعدم مسؤوليتها عن الامان في هذه البلاطة مما دفع الاستشاري لتوجيه كتاب للمقاول الرئيسي يفيد بأن اتمام العمل والامان للبلاطة هي من مسؤوليته ، وبعد اتمام الصب والتاكد من قوة الخرسانة حسب متطلبات العطاء تم شد الكوابل حسب الاصول .​
لكن الاستشاري اصر على ان ذلك لا يفي بالمتطلبات التعاقدية لان توقف الصب في البلاطة لم يكن ضمن المناطق المسموحه بها ( في الثلث الاول حسب اعتقادة ) وبسبب تخوفه من كتاب منفذ البلاطات بعدم مسؤوليته فقد تم الاتفاق لحل هذه المشكلة ان يتم الاجراء التالي 

ان يتم عمل تجربة التحميل Loading Test​
ونيجة لما سبق متى يمكن اجراء هذا التحميل ؟ وان التأخر في تنفيذ هذا الفحص سيؤدي الى تأخر للمشروع ؟.​
تم سؤال الشركة المنفذة للبلاطات في حال حصول هذه المشكلة وهي توقف الصب فما هو الاجراء المطلوب ؟ واين يمكن توقيف الصب ؟ فكان رد الشركة المنفذة انه لا يمكن تحديد مكان لتوقيف الصب ؟! . وانه لا يوجد اي اجراءات يمكن اتخاذها في مثل هذه البلاطات ؟!!!.​
وبعد اجراء فحص التحميل تبين ان لا تحقق شروط الهبوط المسموح به حسب متطلبات التحميل مما ادى الى تكسير البلاطة بالكامل ؟!!!!!!!!.

والسؤال على هذه الحالة 
هل صحيح انه لا يمكن توقيف الصب في البلاطات PTS وانه لا يوجد اجراءات يمكن اتخاذها في حالة التوقف للصب ؟.
هل كان سبب رسوب البلاطة على التحميل هو توقف الصب ؟ ام السبب هو التصميم للبلاطة PTS ?
بانتظار المشاركات في هذا الموضوع للوصول لحل هندسي يستفيد منه الجميع في حال حصول مشكلة في صب البلاطات PTS والتي بدأ انتشارها في اكثر من دوله عربية في ظل خبرات قليله جدا لدى كثير من الاستشارين والمقاولين والمنفذين لمثل هذا النوع من البلاكات .
مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يونيو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> في سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية اعود لكم اليوم بعد طول انقطاع في الكتابة في هذا الموضوع بالتحديد. وسيكون الموضوع في البلاطات الاحقة الاجهاد Post tenstion Slab=PTS وسالخص المشكلة كما يلي .
> في احد المشاريع التي تستخدم البلاطات PTS بنظام Unponded Cable وبعد صب قسم من البلاطة حصل طارئ ادى الى توقف توريد الخرسانة مدة تزيد عن 3 ساعات والذي ادى الى حصول construction joint حيث كان التوقف في الصب بعد الاعمدة وعلى مسافات مختلفة وكذلك الصب تم لجزء من سماكة البلاطة بحدود نصف سماكة البلاطة .
> ...


السلام عليكم
أشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعه من خلال الاطلاع على موضوع المشاركة.
سأعيد طرح المشاركة بطريقة اخرى للذين عملوا في مجال بلاطة Post tension slab وخصوصا في الامارات لانها المكان الاكثر انتشارا في تنفيذ هذا النوع من البلاطات وخصوصا في الابراج Tower Building .
هل حدث لديك توقف في صب خرسانة بلاطة PTS ?
ما هي مدة التوقف التي حدثت ؟
ما هي الاجراءات والاحتياطات التي اتخذتها عن توقف الصب والاجراء الذي تم عند متابعة الصب ؟


----------



## حسان2 (5 يوليو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في هذه المشاركة في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " اضع امامك مجموعه من التساؤلات والاجابة عليها تختلف من مهندس لاخر ومن شركة تنفيذ او اشراف لاخرى ويعود معظمهما للخبرة الذاتية في هذا المجال ومدى تطبيق هذه او تطابق هذه الحلول مع الكودات العالمية.
> اذا كان لدينا رافت=حصيرة Raft Foundation بأبعاد 60 * 60 م بأرتفاع 2.5 م
> 
> ...





رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام علكيم
> قبل البدء اقدم شكري وتقديري لكافة الاعضاء في المنتدى واخص بالشكر ادارة المنتدى والمشرفين على المنتدى على الثقة والوسام الذي تم منحه لي وان شاءالله اكون على المستوى المسؤولية العلمية والمنهية لهذا الوسام واسأل العلي القدير ان يلهمني الصواب والعون على تحمل هذه المسؤولية.
> فكما ذكرت في بداية المشاركة ان موضوع الفواصل Joints في الرافت انه موضع اختلاف بين المهندسين والكودات حول وضع فواصل في الرافت ام لا .
> ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة ومن خلال الخبرة العملية والابحاث والكتب الهندسية المتخصصه في هذا المجال للرأي القائل انه اذا كان هناك طوابق تسوية Basement Walls وهناك مياه جوفيه او ان هناك امكانية لتسرب المياه (الامطار، الانهار ،مياه البحر ...) فلا يفضل تنفيذ الفواصل وذلك لامكانية تسرب المياه من خلال هذه الفواصل والذي يؤدي ذلك الى مشاكل كثيرة وكذلك فان الرافت وجدران التسوية تكون بعيدة عن التأثر بالتغيرات الحرارية.
> ...



الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
في البداية لابد لي من أتوجه لك بالشكر والتقدير الكبيرين لجهودك الكبيرة والمتواصلة دون كلل في هذا الملتقى المحترم.
موضوع الفواصل في الحصائر العامة "raft" كما تفضلت بطرحه في بداية مشاركتك, كما فهمته يتعلق بشكل أساسي بفواصل الصب "construction joints" التي تتطلبها الظروف المختلفة لطرق وامكانيات التنفيذ, وقد لاحظت أن "رأي أحد المختصين" اللذي أوردته مشكورا يتعلق بنوع آخر من الفواصل وهو "movement joints & expansion joints" وهذه الفواصل لها شروط وظروف مختلفة عن فواصل الصب والأفضل مناقشة كل منها بشكل منفصل, فالمقارنة في هذه الحالة لا أظن أنها بمحلها.
ولنعود الى الموضوع الأساسي وهو لزوم فواصل الصب في الحصيرة "raft" وكيفية التعامل معها والمواضيع الهامة التي أثرتها للحوار, في الحقيقة لدي تجارب كثيرة في تنفيذ حصائر مختلفة لها أبعاد كبيرة وسماكات كبيرة وأشكال معقدة بعض الشيئ من خلال عملي في شركة مقاولات على مدى السنوات العشرة الأخيرة, وكوني أتولى مسؤولية الـ"Engineering " فيها أتاح لي الخوض ومناقشة واتخاذ قرارات تتعلق بمجالي التنفيذ والدراسة. واعتمادا على هذه التجارب يمكن أن أشارك في هذا الحوار كما تفضلت بطرحه في مشاركتك الأولى:
لا شك أن أول سؤال يطرح نفسه عند مواجهة تنفيذ مثل هذه الحصائر "rafts" هو هل نصبها دفعة واحدة؟ أم نجزئها على مراحل بخلق فواصل صب "construction joints" عمودية أو أفقية أو كليهما, وبرأيي أنه يوجد أكثر من اجابة تصح على هذا التساؤل, ولكل منها ايجابيات وسلبيات, يجب دراستها بالتفصيل مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار متطلبات التصميم, والتنفيذ قبل اتخاذ القرار النهائي.
1- في حال صبها دفعة واحدة فان ايجابياتها هو تفادي سلبيات وجود فواصل الصب التي تضطرنا لاستعمال اجراءت مختلفة لضمان كتامة الحصيرة "خاصة في حال كونها تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية" واستعمال تسليح اضافي لتحقيق متطلبات التصميم "خاصة على القص" في مناطق الفواصل وبشكل خاص عند استعمال الفواصل الأفقية, لكن لها سلبيات كثيرة, منها توفر امكانية صب كمية كبيرة جدا من الخرسانة خلال مدة محددة وتوفر مداخل ومخارج كافية لناقلات ومضخات الخرسانة التي بالتأكيد ستكون كبيرة العدد لاتمام الصب ضمن المدة المقبولة, ومنها المشكلة التي تطرح نفسها في هذه الحالة وهي امكانية السيطرة على فروقات الحرارة الناتجة عن صب سماكات كبيرة وأبعاد كبيرة مع فروق التعرض للظروف المناخية وتفادي التشققات الناتجة عن هذه الفروق, وهذا الأمر ليس سهلا, ومنها أيضا هو الصعوبات الناتجة عن اختلاف مناسيب الحصيرة وشكلها في كثير من الأماكن بسبب وجود المصاعد الكثيرة وآبارها وربما الكثير من متطلبات الخدمات المختلفة "خزانات, غرف تفتيش, فواصل زيوت ......", 
2- في حال تجزئة الصب باستعمال فواصل صب "construction joints" شاقولية أو أفقية أو كليهما, فان من ايجابياتها هو تسهيل امكانية الصب, وتسهيل السيطرة على الفروقات الحرارية, وتسهيل التعامل مع المناسيب والأشكال المختلفة, أما سلبياتها فمنها, اضطرارنا لاستعمال موانع تسرب واجراءات أخرى لضمان كتامة الحصيرة, واضطرارنا في معظم الحالات الى اضافة تسليح اضافي "مثل نواقل قص, وربما طبقات تسليح اضافية عند استعمال الفواصل الأفقية للسيطرة على التشققات" ومنها لزوم مراجعة كل متطلبات التصميم مع الجهة الدارسة عند تحديد أماكن فواصل الصب والاجراءات الاضافية اللازمة للمحافظة على متطلبات التصميم.

هذا ربما اختصار شديد للفكرة العامة كما أراها من وجهة نظري, وسأذكر تجربة لي قبل عدة سنوات, في هذا المجال, اذ كنا بصدد تنفيذ حصيرة عامة "raft" لبرج يتألف من 49 طابق سماكتها 2.75 م في معظم الأماكن وتتجاوز ذلك في أماكن أخرى وشكلها غير منتظم ومناسيبها متعددة بسبب الخدمات المختلفة وكلها تقع تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية, وقد تقدمت حينها باقتراح" ككمثل للشركة المنفذة" لاجراء مجموعة من الفواصل الأفقية والشاقولية مع مخططات تفصيلية للتسليح الاضافي في كل منطقة للحفاظ على متطلبات التصميم "كما فهمتها من وثائق التصميم المقدمة لنا" وتفاصيل أخرى متعددة, في البداية رفض الاستشاري الفكرة انطلاقا من مبدأ أنه لا يريد الخوض في التصميم ويريد تجنب أي مسؤولية في أي تغيير في مخططات التصميم, وعنده طلبت الاجتماع بالمصممين لمناقشة الموضوع, وكان الأمر وتم استدعاء اثنين من المصممين وبعد مناقشة لم تدم أكثر من نصف ساعة واحدة حصلنا على التصديق اللازم للاقتراح وتم التنفيذ وفقا له.
وفي الختام , أرى من المفيد القول أن لكل مسألة هندسية أكثر من حل, والمهم دراسة كل ظروف ومتطلبات المشروع من جميع جوانبه التصميمة والتنفيذية مع الالتزام بشروط الكودات والضوابط الأخرى التي تتطلبها المواد المستعملة ومن ثم اتخاذ القرار المناسب
لعل هذه المشاركة تشكل رأيا ربما من الأفضل تفاعله مع آراء أخرى لمزيد من القاء الضوء واغناء الموضوع
مع شكري وتقديري واحترامي, وللحوار تتمة


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (5 يوليو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشاركة الثالثة من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية اقدم لكم المشاركة التاليه :-
> 
> طلب من احد المهندس تصميم قاعة او هنجر خرساني وبعد دراستة لقدرة تحمل التربه bearing capacity of soil والمتطلبات المعماريه للمالك والمخططات المعمارية قام بتصميم عقدة القاعه slab بجمله انشائية عبارة عن اطار رئيسي Main Frame طول بحره span = 17 m ومحمل عليه جسور عرضية drop beam 600*200 mm وبلاطة مصمتة في اتجاه واحد One Way Solid Slab 150 mm وقاعده خرسانية Isolated Foundatio 4.5*5*0.4 m ( الارتقاع غير واضح في المخططات ) وطريقة الاتصال بين القاعدة والاطار نوع مفصل بسيط Hing Support وتم تنفيذ هذا المفصل hing من خلال قضبات حديد [email protected] مم بطول 1 متر في الاطار والاطار مستند على صفحية من الرصاص Lead Plate 350*500*25 mm ( سماكة الصفحية بحاجة لتعديل حيث انه 25ملم وليس 250 ملم - خطأ طباعه). وكل هذه التفاصيل موجوده في الملف المرفق
> ...


----------



## hamadota (21 يوليو 2010)

انا موش لاقى تعبير عن اللى انا حاسسه وانا بقرى الموضوع ده بالذات ..قمة فى الفكر الهندسى بجد ..كنت اتمنى اشارك بس للاسف انا خريج هذا العام 2009 وبالطبع بخبراتى المحدودة من انى اضيف لموضوع بهذه القوة جزاكم الله كل خير وكنت اتمنى ان يتم التدريس فى الجامعات العربية باسلوب حضراتكم ده وليس باسلوب الحفظ والتلقين اللى للاسف بنعانى منه بعد التخرج لفترة طويلة ولكن لسه قدامنا الفرصة اننا نتعلم شئ يفيدنا فى حياتنا العملية طول مافى ناس زى السكر زى حضراتكم وفيه منتديات عملاقة مثل هذا المنتدى اعتقد انها هتضيفلى خبرات كتيرة جدا فى فترة قصيرة ..شكر مرة اخرى للمهندسين الافاضل المهندس رزق حجاوى والمهندس محى والمهندس سالدان وباقى الاعضاء الكرام ..امتعتونا بحوار علمى اكثر من راقى اتمنى انه يستمر... جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة باذن الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## aljazi (23 يوليو 2010)

السلا عليكم....

الرجاء افادتي بال (tolerance) في الاستقامة (verticality) للأعمدة الخرسانية في مشاريع الجسور و الابنية اذا أمكن وهل طول العمود له تأثير على السماحية, ولكم جزيل الشكر.

حسب الكود البرطاني أو الامريكي


----------



## محمد فايز الفار (24 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا اخ رزق حجاوي اولا شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع واكثر الله من امثالك وانا اول مره ادخل علي الصفحه دي وانا والله لو عندي حل كويس كنت قلته بس عشان ما اكون بقول كلام غلط عشان مش متاكد ولو تكرمت حضرتك تقولي ايه حل الخزان ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_sayedelaty (24 يوليو 2010)

جميل والف شكر


----------



## eng_sayedelaty (24 يوليو 2010)

من فضلكم اريد بعض التصميمات الكهربية


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أغسطس 2010)

محمد فايز الفار قال:


> مرحبا اخ رزق حجاوي اولا شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع واكثر الله من امثالك وانا اول مره ادخل علي الصفحه دي وانا والله لو عندي حل كويس كنت قلته بس عشان ما اكون بقول كلام غلط عشان مش متاكد ولو تكرمت حضرتك تقولي ايه حل الخزان ولك جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم
أشكرك على متابعتك للموضوع بخصوص طريقة الحل لمشكلة صب الخزان
اطرح مشكله ثانية تحصل في الواقع كثيرا وهي تنفيذ خزان دائري كبير مع امكانيات محدوده في الموقع.
في احد الشاريع كان هناك محطة تنقية بقدرة 850 متر مكعب باليوم وكان خزان التهوية دائري بقطر 44 متر حسب المواصفات التلية :-
1 سماكة القاعده بحدود 0.5 متر وعليه تكون كمية الخرسانة للقاعده بحدود 800 متر مكعب.
2- الجدار بارتفاع 6 متر والجدار متغير السماكة بحيث كان اول 1.5 ارتفاع بسماكة متغيرة (من 1متر الى 0.35 متر) وباقي الارتفاع للجدار (4.5 متر) بسماكة 0.35 متر اي ان كمية الخرسانة للجدار بحدود 360 متر مكعب.
3- طول الخزان بحدود 138 متر.
4- قدرة الصب في الموقع بحدود 80 متر مكعب /لليوم.
والسؤال الان 
1- كيف يمكن الصب في ظل هذه الامكانيات واين ستكون فواصل الصب في القاعده والجدار ؟؟؟.
2- هل يحتاج الى فواصل تمدد ؟؟؟ والخزان دائري وكيف ستكون هذه الفواصل .
3- اذا تم تنفيذ فواصل فهل يستمر حديد التسليح الدائري في الفاصل ام يجب الا يستمر الحديد الافقي في الفاصل؟؟؟.
4- بعد انتهاء اعمال الصب هل يتم فحص الخزان بالماء لكامل السعة؟ حيث يحتاج الى 9120 متر مكعب ؟؟؟​ 
لقد تم الاجابة على هذه المشاركة في المشاركات التالية وعلى الراباط التالي
للمشاركات رقم 15،17،20،
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-2.html


----------



## داوود المرتل (18 أغسطس 2010)

استفسر عن افضل طريقه لتنفيذ


----------



## concretesteelwood (18 أغسطس 2010)

بجد والله يابشمهندس رزق حجاوى ربنا يزيدك علما يارب 
الموضوع دا مفيد جدا واظن ان شاء الله تعالى انى هاقرأه كله 
كل سنه وحضرك طيب ورمضان كريم


----------



## concretesteelwood (19 أغسطس 2010)

يسعدنى ان اسمع نصائحك فى مشروع التخرج على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215532.html


----------



## محمد سيد2 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا لااعرف كيف اعبر لسيادتك عن مدي اعجابي بالموضوع ومدي رقي المشاركه وكنز المعلومات التي بها وانا لم اقرا سوى صفحه اوصفحتين فشكرا لسيادتك مهندس رزق حجازى ذللك الاسم الذي سيظل في الاذهان بمدي الاحترافيه في التنفيذ لدرجه ترقي بمستوي المهندسين العرب لابعد الافاق
وارجو من سيادتكم قبول مشاركتى فى هذا الموضوع بطرح سوال
كيف يتم تركيب water stop في الخزانات بين القاعده والجدار وكيف يتم تثبيته وماهي الطريقه الحديثه جداا التي توفر كل هذا؟؟؟؟
ارجو الرد والمشاركه من سياده المهندسين الافاضل بالملتقي مع العلم اني سوف اضع الرد
اما بالنسبه للمشاركه الخاصه بالمهندس احمد قديس فما المانع يا بشمهندس رزق ان نزرع عمود في نهايه الكمره الكبيره والكابولي بدلا من الجدار الخرساني مراعاه لعنصر التكلفه والعنصر المعماري 
مع العلم زرع العمود يعني انشاء عمود بالقاعده المسلحه والعاديه له


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد سيد2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا لااعرف كيف اعبر لسيادتك عن مدي اعجابي بالموضوع ومدي رقي المشاركه وكنز المعلومات التي بها وانا لم اقرا سوى صفحه اوصفحتين فشكرا لسيادتك مهندس رزق حجازى ذللك الاسم الذي سيظل في الاذهان بمدي الاحترافيه في التنفيذ لدرجه ترقي بمستوي المهندسين العرب لابعد الافاق
> وارجو من سيادتكم قبول مشاركتى فى هذا الموضوع بطرح سوال
> كيف يتم تركيب water stop في الخزانات بين القاعده والجدار وكيف يتم تثبيته وماهي الطريقه الحديثه جداا التي توفر كل هذا؟؟؟؟
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع واذا اردت الاستفادة اكثر عليك بقراءة جميع الصفحات (87)!!!!
بخصوص سؤالك عن مانع التسرب waterstop فقد تمت الاجابة عليه في اكثر من مشاركة وبالتفصيل. حسب الموقع يتم على نوعين
في الوسط Centrally Placed Waterstop










يتم تثبيت الوتر ستوب باسلاك معدنية لمنعها من التحرك اثناء الصب




لاحظ استمرارية العزل الافقي العمودي (يتم اللحام عند منطقة الوصل )
وتركيب قطع خاصة عند تقاطع cross connection +















الوتر ستوب الخارجي (الاقرب للماء)Externally Placed Waterstop
وبهذا النوع نحل مشكلة تقاطع حديد التسليح مع الوتر ستوب






حيث يتم التثبيت على الشدة=الطوبار=Formwork















القطع الخاصة بالوتر ستوب والتي من الممكن شراؤها جاهزة التاصنيع









قطع خاصة من الوتر ستوب مع swelling bar

أجهزة وطؤيقة لحام waterstop









واليك بعض مما كتبت في هذا الخصوص.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185852-2.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-79.html#post1467088
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-20.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-16.html
ا​


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا هذه المناقشات ومفيدة جدا
مع الاسف لا استطيع ان اعطي حل حيث انني طالب بالفرقة الثالثه مدني ولا يوجد لدي خبرة
ولكن اعتقد عند صب هذا الخزان لابد من العزل الجيد له من الاسفل من عند القاعدة 
وعند الصب علي مراحل يتم استخدام مانع تسرب
water stoأعتقد ذلك
انا شفت ده في بيارات وغرف مياه خاصة بالمرافق العامه والصرف الصحي حيث يتم الصب علي حطات او مراحل كل مرحله في نهايتها يوضع فواصل تمدد حيث كانت بيارت وغرف الرفع في المحطة بعمق من 9 م إلي 12 ه 
هذا علي حد علمي مازلت طالب لم اتخرج بعد 
وفواصل التمدد والانكماش تكون طبقا لحالة المنشا والمنطقة المحيطة بيه 
وتوضع علي مسافات اعتقد لاتزيد عن 12 او 15 م
اي مثلا كل 15 او 12 م يتم وضع فواصل تمدد وانكماشوهذه الفواصل اعتقد بتكون في 
shear wall
او حوائط عادية


----------



## محمد سيد2 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس رزق ومهندس علاء اشكر لسيادتكم المرور الكريم علي المشاركه
اما بالنسبه للحلول التي اوردت في مشاركه سيادتكم فلي تعليقان
الاول بخصوص الوتر ستوب بين القاعده والجدار
فوجود حديد التسليح العلوي للقاعده يمنعنا من وضع water stop بالطريقه الموضحه
اما الثانى بخصوص الوتر ستوب الخارجي والذي يوضع ملاصق للشده الخشبيه
فان المياه بداخل الخزان وهي باستمرار تحاول الخروج ووضع الوتر ستوب بهذه الطريقه لا يحمي حديد التسليح للحائط حيث انه بعد حديد التسليح للحائط


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*نظام طوبار جديد*

السلام عليكم
في موضوع مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسة , ستكون المشاركة في هذا الموضوع حول نظام حديث في منطقتنا العربية وهو استخدام الكرتون hard paper في انظمة الطوبار=الشدة=formwork بدلا من استخدام الخشب او الحديد او البلاستيك .
في المشاريع الصغيرة قد نحتاج الى اعمدة دائرية الشكل صعوبة في تنفيذها بسبب عدم انتشار الشدات الجاهزة لدى المقاولين بسبب غلاء ثمنها وقلة استخدامها لذلك نلجأ للاستئجار هذه الانطمة.
وكذلك نفس المشكلة عندما يكون لدينا المبنى بالكامل من الاعمدة الاسطونية عندما يطلب تنفيذ العمل بسرعة حيث يكون من الصعوبة تأمين كافة الاعداد من انظمة الشدة الاسطونية.
ولحل هذه المشاكل السابقة او غيرها تم اختراع نظام طوبار من الورق المقوى strengthing paper (قابل للتدوير وبالتالي فهو صديق للبيئة) وهو سهل الحمل والتركيب والسئة في انه يستخدم لمرة واحدة.​
ميزات هذا النظام

Rain-resistant technology keeps wet weather from impacting your pour.
Easier to setup and brace.
Superior strength-to-weight properties prevent blowouts, during concrete form setting.
More effective concrete form setting.
Easy to cut and drill at the job site.
Heat resistance eliminates form deformation during the pour.
Sonoco manufactures and distributes Sonotube brand concrete forms throughout North America, minimizing lead times.
No cleaning, reassembling, or return freight costs.
Set and pour multiple columns at one time.
ERECTION​

A. Place and brace column forms in accordance with manufacturer's instructions. At a minimum, forms must be secured at the base and at the top of the form. Additional mid-point bracing may be required for column heights in excess of 12 feet​ 
B. Erect forms at locations and to elevations as indicated on the Drawings.​ 
C. Erect column forms plumb. Bracing must be adequate to maintain plumb of column form throughout pouring and curing of concrete.​ 
D. Avoid damaging interior surface of forms.​ 
E. Waterproof and reinforce openings cut into forms.​ 
F. Do not use forms that are out-of-round, deformed, damaged, or contain defects that could impair concrete surface.​ 
G. Protect forms from rain and snow if work is delayed and forms have been positioned for placing concrete.​ 
H. Place waterproof sheeting over top of forms to prevent damage to interior surface by rain or snow.​ 
I. Do not allow forms to stand in water or snow before placing concrete.​ 
3.3 PLACING CONCRETE​ 
A. Place concrete as specified in Section 03300, unless otherwise specified in this section.​ 
B. Do not place concrete if column forms are wet.​ 
C. Apply form release coating to interior surface.​ 
D. Place concrete at pour rate in accordance with manufacturer's instructions. Sonotube RainGuard is sold in standard lengths of 12 feet. Sonotube Commercial is sold in standard lengths of 20 feet. Either form can be poured to this full height without pour rate restrictions, as indicated on product label. For lengths in excess of these standards, call for instructions​ 
E. Do not touch interior surface of forms with vibrator.​ 
F. Do not vibrate concrete from exterior of forms.​ 
3.4 REMOVAL​ 


A. Remove column forms in accordance with manufacturer's instructions.​ 
B. Adhesion of Concrete to Form increases over time. If removal of the form is required, remove as soon as operations will not damage concrete, a minimum of 24 hours and a maximum of 5 days after placing concrete is recommended. ​ 
C. Prevent damage to concrete from form removal.​ 
D. Removal of the form is not necessary except as required by Engineering design or local Building Code​ 
ويكون بعدة اقطار واطوال وحسب القطر والطول تكون السماكة للورق.















































ومن الاستخدمات الاخرى لهذا النظام
Columns for residential and commercial buildings and other structures. 
Outdoor sign, light pole and fence-post bases. 
Footings and concrete column molds. 
Stub piers for elevated ramps. 
Flagstones and round steps. 
Theatrical and movie props. 
Super-sized shipping. 
Other concrete column molds 

وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع
اليكم هذه الافلام التي تشرح هذا النظام
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnexAr_YKf0


----------



## عبد الرحمن عمارة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> وفعلا هو خطا ليس بالأمر الصعب ولكن يجب معالجته بطريقه صحيحه
> 
> للعلاج
> 1 - بأستخدام الأجنه والمطرقه ( الربع ) يتم تكسير جزء التعشيش وهو كل الركام الضعيف المعزول تماما بدون ماده لاحمه ( الماده الأسمنتيه ) حتى يظهر لك الركام الكبير شديد التماسك فى منطقة التعشيش وذلك من خلال صنيعى نحات وتأكد أنه شديد التماسك واللحام بالخرسانه
> ...


 ونسب الخلطة كام؟
يعني ايدبوند اد ايه؟
شكرا


----------



## الارديني (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اقترح لمثل هذه الحالة التحشية بالكونكريت مع وجود مادة رابطة مثلs b rولتحاشيها يكون الصب باستخدم المواد االناعمة او مونة السمنت وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تصفح هذا الموقع وستجد افضل موقع لتنزيل الكتب الهندسية
> 
> http://eng4ever.en.funpic.de/
> ...



Unfortunately 
almost all the links don't work at all


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تدعيم اساس مبنى قائم*

السلام عليكم
قبل البدء في مشاركة جديدة في سلسلة موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " انوه هنا الى ان معالجة المشاكل في الاساسات ليست من الحلول السهلة او مضمونه الحل وكذلك فهي حلول مكلفة في اغلب الاحيان وقد ذكرت سابقا مثالا لمشكلة انهيار جدار ساند للحفريات والمياه( بسبب خطأ بالتصميم وتفاصيل مناطق الوصل )كيف ان انهيارة قد كلف الشركة المنفذة 70 مليون جنية استرليني .
​
لذلك في مرحلة التصميم يجب اجراء فحص للتربة من قبل مكتب مختص وعدم الاعتماد على الخبرة السابقة في تقدير قدرة تحمل التربة لان فحص التربة لا يشمل فقط تحديد قدرة التربة ومقدار عمق الاساس وانما يجب ان تتضمن الدراسة للموقع :- 

طريقة الحفر والحماية للحفريات .
ونوعية التربة ومدة تأثرها بالمياه وطرق تصريف المياه خلال مرحلة الانشاء او بعدها.
التحليل الكميائي للتربة لمعرفة نسبة الاملاح والكبريتات وتحديد طريقة حماية الخرسانة ونوعية الاسمنت المطلوب استخدامه .
عدد الطوابق التي يمكن ان تتحملها التربة .
تحديد K للتربة.
تحديد فيما اذا كان هناك كهوف او ان التربة قابله للانهيار.
طرق التدعيم للخدمات او الابنية القائمة قبل البدء بالحفر.
وغيرها من الفحوصات اللازمة حسب طبيعة الموقع والمبنى.
الكشف على الحفريات اثناء زبعد انهاء الحفر واعطاء تقرير خطي يوضح فيه ان طبيعة التربة اثناء الحفر وان منسوب التأسيس الذي تم الوصول اليه هو مطابق لما ورد في تقرير فحص التربة.
اما من ناحية التصميم الانشائي للاساسات والاعمدة فيجب ان يكون فيه عوامل امان للاحمال المتوقعه (عدد طوابق حسب التنظيم المسموح به بالاضافة لطابق اضافي على الاقل )لان اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار يغني كثيرا عن حل المشاكل التنفيذية للاساسات او الاعمدة ،
وبالمناسبة فان ذلك لا يزيد التكلفة عن 3-5 % من ثمن الخرسانة المسلحة للاساسات والاعمدة.
واعود الان الى المشاركة الاساسية .

ساتحدث اليوم عن تدعم اساس لمبنى قائم حصل فيه هبوط جزئي نتيجة الامطار الغزيرة وفشل نظام التصريف لمياه الامطار بتصريف هذه المياه مما ادى الى وصولها الى الاساس وحصول هبوط جزئي تحت زاوية المبنى بمقدار 5 سم .مما ادى الى هبوط المدة الارضية (الميده)Salb on Grade وكذلك تأثر الواجهة الخارجية بهذا الهبوط.
Five story residential building using Special Reinforced Concrete (RC) walls for the lateral load-resisting system and post-tensioned concrete for all elevated slabs. Spread footings support columns for the entire 42,000 square foot building footprint. Construction of the building progressed on schedule without unusual complication until placement of the concrete for the roof slab. Once the roof slab was poured, it became evident the foundation under a column in the Southeast corner of the building had settled approximately two inches. The settlement caused cracking in the slab-on-grade and the first-level elevated slab, and damage to exterior metal stud framing that was being installed at ground level. Excessive distortion of metal stud framing was the initial indicator that there was a problem in this corner of the building. While the cause of the foundation settlement has not been officially determined, it was clear that timely corrective measures were needed to avoid delays in the schedule and excessive costs to the project. Upon being alerted by the contractor; the geotechnical and structural engineers arrived on site to assess safety concerns and to determine a course of action. One speculation on the cause of the problem was that heavy rains had created soil erosion of a utility trench adjacent to the footing, allowing soil below the footing to spread laterally. It was early winter in the Pacific Northwest, typically being the rainy season. It was therefore decided that, before any design solution was considered, soil stabilization was necessary to prevent further column settlement and hopefully mitigate continued damage to the building. 




​Figure 1: Finished building corner and exposed column that experienced soil settlement. 
ولحل هذه المشكلة تقرر ان يتم حقن التربة تحت الاساسات بمادة inject polymer more than 30 feet into the soil وذلك لتقوية وتثبيت التربة تحت الاساس وتقليل الهبوط المتوقع بعد حل المشكلة .​*Soil Stabilization *​ 
The geotechnical engineer recommended that the apparent loose soil below the footing be pressure grouted with non-shrink or cement-bentonite grout as soon as possible. URETEK ICR, a deep injection process to control soil settlement was identified as the most suitable method. This process can inject polymer more than 30 feet into the soil where the polymer will expand to fill voids in the substrate, there-by minimizing future foundation settlement. To mitigate further settlement for the building, soil strengthening began within three days after soil remediation was recommended. Holes were drilled through the slab-on-grade and the exterior of the structure at an angle to access the soil below the foundation. The expanding polymer was pressure injected into the soil using six probes on each side of the foundation, approximately nine feet deep. Injections were applied at greater depths in the area of ground most affected by weak or unconsolidated soils. This application appeared to arrest settlement of the column, preventing further potential damage to the building and providing the time needed to correct the column settlement issue for the building. ​اما الحل الانشائي للهبوط الذي حصل فقد تقرر ان يتم رفع الاساس واعادته للمنسوب السابق وذلك من خلال عمل Micro-Piles تحت الاساس ومن ثم استخدام الجكات لرفع الاساس ومن ثم التدعيم بمقاطع معدنية .​*Constraints in Engineering a Solution *

Ultimately, it was decided the column base needed to be raised back to its original level. To accomplish this, a contractor specializing in foundation construction. Engineering a solution for the column jacking required consideration of several items: 

















Figure 2: Schematic showing the overall concept of column jacking at the base of the footing. Sacrificial hydraulic actuators, supported by pin piles, raise the footing back into position and will ultimately be encased in steel pipe.
1) Since settlement occurred after the roof slab was placed, the spread footing was supporting an estimated 300 kips of structure self-weight. 
2) Elevated slabs already constructed restricted headroom clearances for most hydraulic equipment needed for temporary column jacking and the permanent repair. 
3) One edge of the settled footing was within inches of the property line. The City of Portland does not allow encroachment into the public right-of-way beyond the property line. 
Determining the most appropriate method to raise the footing proved to be the most difficult design task. The original concept proposed by the contractor was to install sacrificial micro-piles on either side of the footing, and span over the top of the footing with steel girders. Hydraulic actuators would be placed on the steel girders attached to a steel collar, which was in turn attached to the concrete column using post-installed anchors. This was considered the safest solution because the footing would not be undermined. The hope was to raise the footing and fill the void with grout. For this solution, the 300 kip column load required numerous large, post-installed anchors into the side of the column. Detailed for seismic considerations of a potential hinge region as required by code, the 24-inch diameter column had #4 spiral ties at a 2-1/4-inch pitch in the hinge region. Placing these anchors through the longitudinal and spiral confinement of the column was problematic. Also, the quantity needed would have extended the collar connection nearly 7 to 8 feet above the slab-on-grade. Further, the column finish was intended to be exposed concrete, and the visual impact after the removal of the anchors was undesirable architecturally. 
Variations of this basic concept were also considered. To avoid scarring the concrete column surface, jacking to shoring in direct bearing below the slab was considered. Since a single floor slab did not have sufficient shear capacity to resist the expected gravity loads on the column, the shoring of each slab to the roof would have been needed. Ensuring adequate support of each upper floor slab from the shoring, to have each slab contribute equally to the resistance of the gravity load, also seemed problematic. 

















Figure 3: Reinforced concrete ties for the top of piles.
Simultaneous to the design of footing jacking, the geotechnical engineers were taking additional samples of soil around the footing. They found that the soil under the footing was extremely soft and, although strengthened with the expanding polymer, there was sufficient concern in relying on the soil to support the structure in the final condition. Consequently, it was decided that piles would be needed to permanently support the column in its final position. 
In consideration of the need for permanent support, the preferred method proposed by the Contractor was to have steel girders span the footing (having the girder supported on either side of the footing by piles) and embed anchors into the footing from above. In this configuration, the post-installed anchors would be used in tension to lift the column and to support the column permanently. This raised numerous structural issues for the final configuration of the column, even if sufficient anchor capacity could be achieved without compromising the footing capacity. Further, this would have impacted the architectural function of the space at ground level. 
Ultimately, the final solution was likely achieved only by meeting with the foundation contractor to work out a solution that was constructible, could allow the column to be lifted as needed, and eventually provide the permanent support needed for the column to be structurally competent. Since the footing had to be supported permanently by piles, the primary structural consideration was to place the footing in direct bearing on the piles. This would require placing girders below the footing, lifting the footing using hydraulic actuators to jack against the girders below the footing and tying it off for permanent use. One obstacle to the final solution was how to use the piles to lift the footing, presumably placing the hydraulic actuators directly on the piles, and to have the steel girder framework below the footing also bear directly on the piles for the permanent support. Eventually, it was concluded the only way to achieve this was to sacrifice the hydraulic actuator. Compression-only hydraulic actuators with sufficient capacity to lift approximately twice the estimated gravity loads were found. These actuators could jack the column footing to the needed elevation, and were small enough to be enclosed in a steel pipe for permanent support between the steel framework below the footing and the top of the pile. 

















Figure 4: Concrete place to top of pile cap. Actuators are connected to the same hydraulic pump to ensure the lifting load is distributed to the footing equally.
*The Final Design *​ 
Since most work was within the confines of the building envelope, it was decided that only micro-piles could be used to support the structure. Micro-piles may be installed in sections and only require approximately ten feet of clearance overhead. The micro-pile consisted of a nominal 7-inch diameter, N80 steel pipe casing, 4,000 psi grout and a 1-3/4-inch diameter high strength reinforcing bar. Having an allowable compressive capacity of 65-tons, the piles were 60 feet deep with a 35-foot bond zone for the high-strength rod. In total, four piles were used and placed symmetrically under the column. 
Because the footing was at the property line, the outside micro-piles had to be installed within the footprint of the footing. To maintain symmetry, piles on the opposite edge were also placed within the footing footprint. This was accomplished by core-drilling 10-inch diameter holes through the footing at four locations. Coring the holes reduced the footing cross section, and also cut through longitudinal and transverse reinforcement on either edge. The piles were placed at locations so that the resulting shear and flexure imparted on the footing in bearing would not exceed the remaining strength of the footing. 
With the micro-piles in place, a limited amount of soil below the footing was removed. Because it was a property line footing, the footing is relatively long and narrow, measuring 6 feet by 18 feet. Because of its length, calculations suggested that the soil bearing capacity could accommodate some soil removal for the loads currently on the column. A sufficient amount of soil was to be removed so that the steel girders could be placed below the footing and span to the piles on either side. The steel casing of the micro-pile was cut down to accommodate the steel girder depth, the height of the actuator and enough room to provide stability of the pile top. A cap plate was welded to the top of the pile to provide bearing for each hydraulic actuator and eventually support the weight of the column and footing. 
With large forces expected at the pile top, it was felt the pile needed to be stabilized in each direction. Deformed bar reinforcement was used to create a grade beam along the length of the footing, and steel angle was used to tie transversely below the footing. Then, self-consolidating concrete was cast to the bearing plate level mitigating any slight out-of-alignment of the piles. 
Two HP14 x 117 girders were placed below the footing to span to each pile. Primarily, the HP14 needed to have adequate shear capacity to support the total load computed for the 5-story column. To ensure proper bearing on the HP14, each end of the spanning girder had a bearing plate of sufficient area to accommodate its share of the total column load. Full depth stiffeners were added at each bearing location of the HP14 to prevent any possible web crippling. The bottom of the footing was scraped clean to provide uniform bearing, and the bearing plate was thick enough to avoid any other possible bearing location between the steel girder and the footing. 

















Figure 5: Hydraulic actuators encased in structural steel pipe. Pipe is permanent support for the HP 14 spreader beam and footing.
Four 100-ton compression-only hydraulic actuators were place between each pile cap and the HP14 girder ends. Hoses for each hydraulic actuator were linked to the same electric pump and fitted with quick release couplers. Linking the hoses to one pump was needed to ensure that all hydraulic actuators shared the column load equally. Quick releases were needed to remove the hoses from each hydraulic actuator while still pressurized, thereby maintaining their continued resistance of the gravity loads. 
With the hydraulic actuator system in place, the footing was easily raised back into position. Numerous indicators were used to monitor the lifting of the footing base, but the survey equipment positioned across the street to monitor targets placed on each floor dictated the final position. When the roof of the 5-story structure reached the desired elevation, the column jacking was stopped. Nearly as computed, of the 800 kip total actuator capacity, the demand needed to lift the footing was approximately 350 kips. 
Once the footing was back in position, the hoses were removed from the actuators while pressure was maintained to sustain the column load, and each hydraulic actuator was encapsulated with steel pipe. Structural steel pipe had been delivered to the site in lengths longer than was needed. The final length of each hydraulic actuator was measured and the structural steel tube was cut to length. Each tube was split in two and a notch was provided at the base to accommodate the coupler for the hydraulic actuator. While each actuator sustained the needed pressure, the tubes were welded to the pile cap plate, the bottom of the HP14, and along each vertical tube seam. The entire assembly was then encased in concrete. 
The final step was to finish the concrete slab-on-grade that was disrupted for construction. Since the new footing was effectively supported on a pile foundation, the footing was tied to the slab-on-grade sufficiently to resist laterally 10% of the expected column load in either direction. 

















Figure 6: Self-consolidating concrete cast throughout the excavation to top of footing. Slab-on-grade cast back with reinforcement to resist a lateral load of 10% of the expected maximum column load.
*Conclusion *​ 
Once it was determined the column footing needed to be raised back to its original configuration, engineering the final solution took approximately 1-1/2 weeks, including several days to develop the solution with Scheffler Northwest, Inc. and several days to work out the details. Construction required approximately 3 weeks to be able to lift the column. The actual process of column jacking took less than an hour, and progressed without any complications. Final installation of steel tubing and refinishing the slab-on-grade took less than two working days. 
Perhaps the most critical item of this design was working with the contractor to develop a solution to obtain actuators with enough capacity to lift the column yet small enough to eventually become encased in the steel tube. Once this solution became apparent, which placed the column jacking and the permanent resistance of the column in bearing, the complications of engineering a competent solution diminished.▪ ​


----------



## مصطفى المطني (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم:
لدينا بناء على الهيكل وقد صمم لوظيفة مكاتب ثم تم تعديل وظيفته ليصبح فندق 
قام المستثمرون له بتكسير سقف القبو لجعل منسوب الطابق الارضي منخفض
المشكلة كيف نحمل السقف الجديد للقبو ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مصطفى المطني قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> لدينا بناء على الهيكل وقد صمم لوظيفة مكاتب ثم تم تعديل وظيفته ليصبح فندق
> قام المستثمرون له بتكسير سقف القبو لجعل منسوب الطابق الارضي منخفض
> المشكلة كيف نحمل السقف الجديد للقبو ؟


 السلام عليكم
اهلا بك في المنتدى وبمشاركتك بالموضوع.
بخصوص سؤالك للاسف غير واضح لذا يطلب

ارسال صور لسقف القبو .
ارسال مخطط يبين الوضع السابق والحالي
وهل انت مهندس ومالك للبمنى ؟؟؟.
وان شاءالله ستجد كل مساعدة ممكنه.


----------



## hani shurafa (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اوافق جميع الاخوة بالراي ولكن اظن الاحسن تكسير جميع الخرسانة الهشة و يتم التنظيف بالقظف الرملي لتعذر التنظيف باية طريقة اخرى مع مراعاة بقاء التدعيم ,و التنظيق بالماء مباشرة قبل الصب مباشرة و يستحسن استعمال مواد من نفس المواد المستعملة سابقا مع استعمال روبة ااسمنتية قبل الصب مع الشكر


----------



## galalalsaidi (9 نوفمبر 2010)

في الواقع انه يوجد اختلاف كبير بين بعض المهندسيم نحو كيفيه قبول نتائج الكسر للاسطوانات او المكعبات الا انه وطبقا للاشتو فان قبول نتائج الكسر يكون كالتالي
علي فرض انه تم كسر 3 اسطوانات فان القيه المفرده لا تقل عن 85% من القيمه التصميميه
متوسط ال 3 نتائج المفروض لا تقل عن 80% من القيمه التصميميه
الفرق بين اكبر نتيجه واقل نتيجه لا يزيد عن 20% 
لابد من تحقق الثلاث شروط لقبول نتائج الكسر واذا لم تتحقق يتم اعادة التصميم باختيار مواد افضل


----------



## حمدى عبدالناصر (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اريد ان اقول فى مشكله اخونا كيف يتم الصب فى هذه الظروف يوجد مادة بلاستيكية تعرف water stop تستخدم لربط الخرسانة القديمة بالجديدة بدون نفاذية للمياه بالاضافة الى رش مادة الاديبوند على سطح الخرسانة القديمة للربط للذلك يتم استخدام water stop مقاس 20سم يتم وضع 1 سم فى الخرسانة القديمة وتحرير 1 سم للخرسانة الجديدة مع اضافة المواد المانعة لنفاذية المياة والله ولى التوفيق اخوكم م/حمدى عبدالناصر


----------



## المهندس احمد ابن د (12 نوفمبر 2010)

لتلافي مثل ضهور هذه المشاكل والدخول في معمعات الحلول يوجد جهاز بسيط يجب ان يكون متوفرا عن كل مقاول وهو الهزاز اذا كان الهزاز موجودا فانا اضمن عدم حدوث وضهور التعشيش


----------



## محمد هشام سعادة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم المهندس رزق حجاوي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

في المشكلة رقم 4 من سلسلة مشاكل وحلول، وفي آخر المشاركة رقم 42 تفضلتم بالتالي: "وارفق صورة تبين الانحناء Buckling للدعم .
صورة للدعم لمباني متعدد الطوابق حيث يلاحظ ان الدعم لاربعة طوابق كاملة".
فإذا كانت الصور ما زالت موجودة، فلو تكرمتم وأرفقتم الصور (المرفقات لم أجدها في المشاركة).
وأقترح أن ترفَق في نفس المشاركة 42، لتعم الفائدة وتستمر. 
أما إذا تعذر ذلك فلو تكرمتم بإرفاقها في مشاركة جديدة.

ودمتم يا أستاذنا الكبير نبعاً دفاقاً للخير والعطاء بلا حدود، وجزاكم المولى سبحانه عنا وعن كل مهندسي الأمة، وعن كل من سيناله فوائد عطائك المستمر، خير الجزاء.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد هشام سعادة قال:


> الأخ الكريم المهندس رزق حجاوي
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> 
> في المشكلة رقم 4 من سلسلة مشاكل وحلول، وفي آخر المشاركة رقم 42 تفضلتم بالتالي: "وارفق صورة تبين الانحناء Buckling للدعم .
> ...


 السلام عليكم
أشكرك على مشاركتك وعلى كلماتك الطيبة
واليك هذه الصور بخصوص طلبك




















​


----------



## ahmede4444 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

تنفيذ خزان دائري كبير مع امكانيات محدوده
1- اعتقد من خلال خبرتي المتواضعه اتجاه خبرتكم انه ممكن صب الاساس للخزان على مرحله واحده في حالة توفر امكانية الصب بالكميه المطلوبه اما اذا كانت قدرة انتاج الموقع على انتاج 80 متر مكعب باليوم فيجب تقسيم قطاع دائرة الخزان الى قطاعات بحيث تكون كل قطاع دائرة اساس هو 80 متر مكعب ويجب عندها عمل مفصل انشائي لربط الكونكريت القديم مع الجديد ويفضل ان يكون الصب بين قطاع واخر اي واحد فاضي و واحد مليان بصب الكونكريت مع عمل شبكة تسليح كامله لكل اساس الخزان 
2- بالنسبه الى جدار الخزان فيقسم بالارتفاع الى ثلاثة اقسام كل متران ممكن صبهم على مراحل اي ثلاثة مراحل مع عمل مفصل تمدد في الجدار لكل مرحله كما في الاساس يقسم الى قطاعات ويجب ان لا ننسى وضع ال (rubber water stoop) في الاساس (نصفه في الاساس والنصف الاخر بارز في الصب) وكل مرحله يتم التوقف فيها بالصب الكونكريتي في جدار الخزان نضع (rubber water stoop) وبنفس طريقة الاساس حيث يربط(rubber water stoop في اعلى منطقة الصب للنصف 
3- بالنسبه الى حديد تسليح الجدران سيكون منفصلا عند كل مفصل ويرتبط الجدار عموديا با (rubber water stoop) عند صب الكونكريت
4- بالنسبه الى فحص الخزان توجد اجهزه اشعاعيه يمكن من خلالها معرفة المناطق التي تحتاج الى معالجه واذا لم تتوفر فاعتقد انه يتم مليء الخزان لفحصه​اود ان اقدم شكري وامتناني الى الاستاذ الفاضل جزاه الله خيرا في طرح هذه المواضيع لما لها من فائده للجميع اخوكم مهندس احمد كاظم السامرائي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكماشكر لك مشاركتك ولكن هناك تعليق على الحلول المقترحة حتى تعم الفائدة



> 1- اعتقد من خلال خبرتي المتواضعه اتجاه خبرتكم انه ممكن صب الاساس للخزان على مرحله واحده في حالة توفر امكانية الصب بالكميه المطلوبه اما اذا كانت قدرة انتاج الموقع على انتاج 80 متر مكعب باليوم فيجب تقسيم قطاع دائرة الخزان الى قطاعات بحيث تكون كل قطاع دائرة اساس هو 80 متر مكعب ويجب عندها عمل مفصل انشائي لربط الكونكريت القديم مع الجديد ويفضل ان يكون الصب بين قطاع واخر اي واحد فاضي و واحد مليان بصب الكونكريت مع عمل شبكة تسليح كامله لكل اساس الخزان


اذا كنت فهمت مشاركتك جيدا فانك تقترح في حالة عدم امكانية الصب لقاعدة خزان دائري الشكل مرة واحدة ان يكون التقسيم على شكل حلقات دائرة .
وانا اخالفك الرأي في ذلك فاذا اخذنا شكل حلقات فسيكون لدينا ​
عرض شريحة الصب غير متساوية ويعتمد عرضها على مقدار بعدها عن المركز .​
طول الفاصل الكلي على شكل دوائر اكبر بكثير مما لو قسمنا الصب على شكل قطاع Circular sector​






وقد تم شرح طريقة الصب بالتفصيل في المشاركات الاولى.



> 2- بالنسبه الى جدار الخزان فيقسم بالارتفاع الى ثلاثة اقسام كل متران ممكن صبهم على مراحل اي ثلاثة مراحل مع عمل مفصل تمدد في الجدار لكل مرحله كما في الاساس يقسم الى قطاعات ويجب ان لا ننسى وضع ال (rubber water stoop) في الاساس (نصفه في الاساس والنصف الاخر بارز في الصب) وكل مرحله يتم التوقف فيها بالصب الكونكريتي في جدار الخزان نضع (rubber water stoop) وبنفس طريقة الاساس حيث يربط(rubber water stoop في اعلى منطقة الصب للنصف


التقسيم لجدار الخزان الكبير يكون عموديا وليس افقيا عندما يكون القطر كبيرا والارتفاع قليل نسبيا .



> 3- بالنسبه الى حديد تسليح الجدران سيكون منفصلا عند كل مفصل ويرتبط الجدار عموديا با (rubber water stoop) عند صب الكونكريت


حديد التسليج يجب ان يبقى مستمرا عندما يكون لدينا فاصل صب construction joint اما عندما يكون لدينا فاصل تمددexpansion joint فيكون الحديد متوقف عند الفاصل .وعند كل فاصل (صب او تمدد ) يكون لدينا مانع للتسرب waterstop


> 4- بالنسبه الى فحص الخزان توجد اجهزه اشعاعيه يمكن من خلالها معرفة المناطق التي تحتاج الى معالجه واذا لم تتوفر فاعتقد انه يتم مليء الخزان لفحصه
> اود ان اقدم شكري وامتناني الى الاستاذ الفاضل جزاه الله خيرا في طرح هذه المواضيع لما لها من فائده للجميع اخوكم مهندس احمد كاظم السامرائي [/



حقيقة هذه اول مرة اسمع ان هناك اجهزة فحص للخزانات بالاشعاع ؟؟؟ الذي اعرفة ان التصوير scaner يكون لخزانات الحديد التي يتم فيها اللحام حيث يتم فحص اللحام اما الخزانات الخرسانية والمعدنية فيتم فحصها بالماء للتأكد من عدم تسربها وكذلك قدرة تحمل المقاطع لضغط الماء والتأكد من عدم تسرب المياه من خلالها.
اما فحص الخزانات ذات السعة الكبيرة فيتم على مراحل حتى تعبئة الخزان بالكامل.
يمكنك الرجوع للمشاركة الاصليه في بداية هذا الموضوع وستجد الشرح الكامل.​


----------



## arch_hamada (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاه الله خيرا عن الجميع


----------



## fawzy_a1 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال كيف يكون الخزان دائري وفي نفس الوقت يكون له طول هل انا فاهم غلط ولا السؤال غامض ؟


----------



## fawzy_a1 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول ؟؟؟
> اطرح مشكله ثانية تحصل في الواقع كثير وهي تنفيذ خزان دائري كبير مع امكانيات محدوده
> في احد الشاريع كان هناك محطة تنقية بقدرة 850 متر مكعب باليوم وكان خزان التهوية دائري بقطر 44 متر حسب المواصفات التلية :-
> ...


 

اكرر السؤال بعد الاقتباس كيف يكون هناك طول للخزان 138 وهو دائري ؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

fawzy_a1 قال:


> اكرر السؤال بعد الاقتباس كيف يكون هناك طول للخزان 138 وهو دائري ؟؟؟؟!!!!


 السلام عليكم
طول الخزان كما هو مفهوم من السياق هو محيط الخزان الدائري.


----------



## عبدالجواد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خي:16::1::63:را


----------



## زيد عبدالهادي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ابدي لكم وبشخصكم كل الاعجاب والاحترام والتقدير 
الحقيقه من خلال شرحكم للخزان لم اتصور شكل الخزان ارجو توضيح الوصف ب sketch بسيط 
(الجدران بارتفاع 6 متر والدار متغير الارتفاع اول 1.5 السماكة (من 1متر الى 0.35 متر) وباقي الارتفاع للجدار (4.5 متر) بسماكة 0.35 متر اي ان كمية الخرسانة للجدار بحدود 360 متر مكعب.
3- طول الخزان بحدود 138 متر.) لكن معلوماتي المحدودة عن انه اذا تطلب توقف الصب في مكان معين لمشكلة معينة او كمية الكونكريت محدودة فيجب ان نوقف الصب في مناطق اللي تكون فيها العزوم صفر
اما عن فحص الخزان للنفاذية اعتقد انه في اجهزه معينة للقايس النفاذية (اجهزة فوق الصوتيه او شي من هذا القبيل) لان من غير المعقول ان نملا خزان بهذا الحجم لكي نفحص نفاذيته
والله اعلم هذه معلوماتي البسيطة وتبقون انتو المدرسة


----------



## م/محمد رمضان2012 (3 يناير 2011)

احب اشكر صاحب فكره هذا الموضوع فانه موضوع غايه فى الروعه 
واحب ان اشكر ايضا كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع ولم يبخل بخبره او معلومه لديه ليفيد بها غيره 
فجزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ayman k (7 يناير 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب وعدي لكم بأن اناقش موضوع البحث رقم (2) الخاص بنتفيذ خزان قطر 44 متر ولكن للاسف كان عدد المشاركات = صفر وهذا طبيعي ولا يوجد لدي اي تعليق
> ويبقةى هذا الموضوع مفتوحا .[/quo\
> 
> ...


----------



## ملك الخرسانه (10 يناير 2011)

يامهندس رزق الله يبارك فيك انا اريد الجواب الهندسي اكيد اما المقاولين عنده الف جواب لا يوجد في الملف على الفتحات في الجسور 
فقط على التعشيش ارجوا الافاده
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يناير 2011)

ملك الخرسانه قال:


> يامهندس رزق الله يبارك فيك انا اريد الجواب الهندسي اكيد اما المقاولين عنده الف جواب لا يوجد في الملف على الفتحات في الجسور
> فقط على التعشيش ارجوا الافاده
> ولك جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم
اليك الملف مرة اخرى بالمرفقات هنا
اتمنى عليك قراءه ،لان لم توضح موقع الماسور بالنسبه للجسر وبالنسبة للمقطع الخرساني للجسر


----------



## hassan85 (17 يناير 2011)

اتوقع ان لا يكون هناك فواصل تمدد كما ان فواصل الصب يجب ان تكون مائلة وليست افقية حيث نصب من طرف للاخير ونتقدم باتجاه الطرف الاخر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يناير 2011)

hassan85 قال:


> اتوقع ان لا يكون هناك فواصل تمدد كما ان فواصل الصب يجب ان تكون مائلة وليست افقية حيث نصب من طرف للاخير ونتقدم باتجاه الطرف الاخر


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة ، وحتى اتمكن من فهم ردك بشكل افضل فمن المفضل نسخ السؤال الذي اجبت عنه فالمشاركات كثيرة ومن الصعب تذكرها جميعها.
اذا كان المقصود الرد حول صب الخزان الدائري فالصحيح يكون فاصل الصب construction joints في هذه الحالة عموديا للجدران لان الصب المائل يكون من الصعوبة تركيب مانع التسرب water stop لذلك من الافضل في الموقع تسهيل العمل مع التقيد بالمواصفات.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ورد السؤال التالي
*اقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهندس تحسونة 

 *
*السلام عليكم*
_*مهندس اسامة ومهندس حسان ربنا يديكم تقوة وايمان وجزا الجنة على قدر تعبكم فى المنتدى من اجل الاخارين*_
_*عندى مشكلة *_
_*بالموقع فى احد البلاد الخليجية تم صب مساحة من الخرسانة فى سقف الدور الارضى من مبنى ترفيهى وتسوق لكن تم صب جزء من هزا السقف قد يصل الى 1000 مترفى جو جاف جدا الساعة 12 الظهر فى شهر 7 بالصيف والجو حار جدا وجاف فوجدت ان هز الجزء تعرض لشروخ كبيرة تصل ل7 ميلى فى العرض و20 سنتى فى الارتفاع فى بلاطة فلات سلاب 24 سنتى فجاء الامصمم وقال لابد الازالة لكن المقاول رفض لانها كمية كبيرة جدا جاب على حسابة معمل تدقيق وقدم تقريرة انها شروخ انكماش الخرسانة الطازجة لكن المالك لم يقتنع وعملنا لود تيست على البلاطة المزكورة ونجح الاختبار *_
_*ففى راى حضراتكم ما السسب وماهو العلاج الصحيح او الحل *_
_*ارجو الرد باستقاضة وشكرا لوجودكم*_
_*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*_​*السلام عليكم*


*هناك عدة اسباب لتشرخ سطح الخرسانة عند الصب في الاجواء الحارة )او عندما تكون هناك رياح)ومن هذه الاسباب *
*



*

*



*
*http://www.inspectapedia.com/structure/SlabCracks1.htm

ارتفاع حرارة الخرسانة عند الصب لاكثر من 32 درجة مئوية.(يجب ان تكون حرارة الخرسانة اقل من 32 ).
ارتفاع حرارة نظام الشدة formwork وحديد التسليح (يجب رش الشدة وحديد التسليح بالماء لتبريدة).
سرعة التبخر للماء من الخرسانة (يفضل الصب تحت مظلات وبعد الصب مباشرة يجب التغطة بالخيش المبلول بالماء وتغطية الخيش بالنايلون والمحافظة على رطوبة سطح اطول مدة ممكنة لا تقل عن 3 ايام).
تجنب الصب في اوقات ارتفاع الحرارة خصوصا عن الظهر (الصب في وقت مبكر او بعد الغروب).
احتواء الخرسانة على نسبة عالية من الماء slump يكون اكبر من 15 سم ، مما يؤثر على سطح الخرسانة عند تبخر الماء السريع بسبب الحرارة او حركة الهواء(يجب ان تكون نسبة الماء اقل ما يمكن).
قوة الخرسانة تقل التشققات بزيادة الخرسانة.
سماكة الكفر cover اذا قلت سماكة الكفر عن 2.5 سم فان ذلك يؤدي الى اتساع التشققات بسبب الانكماش الناتج عن تبخر الماء وتزداد السماكة كلما كانت سرعة التبخر سريعة ويلاحظ في حالة نقصان الكفر ان التشققات تأخد شطل توزيع حديد التسليح العلوية.
الصب بمساحات كبيرة 1000م2 ؟؟؟ بدون فواصل صب يؤدي الى زيادة عدد التشققات 
ولتقيل هذه التشققات يمكن اتباع ما يلي*

*Recognising Cracks*

*
Shrinkage cracks avoid by cutting contraction joints along dotted lines 
Shrinkage cracks caused by stress concentration at corners - prevent by placing expansion joint along dotted line, or by using reinforcing steel​
Settlement cracks caused by movement of sub-grade or footings​
Cracks due to heaving under the slab through poor drainage of sub-grade​
Expansion cracks prevent by placing expansion joints at dotted lines​
Shrinkage cracks in feathered sections. Narrow feathered sections should be avoided​
Plastic shrinkage cracks, due to quick loss of water to dry sub-grade or to the atmosphere​
Shrinkage cracks at door or window corners avoid by use of reinforcing steel or (in solid concrete walls) by careful placement of low-slump concrete​
واليك هذه المشاركة كنت قد كتبتها في وقت سابق*
*الصب في الاجواء الحارة*
*بالنسبة لدرجة الحرارة القصوى للخرسانة عند الصب فهي( المشاركة للمهندس خالد الازهري)*
*في الكود المصري *
*فقرة 2-3-1-3 درجة حرارة الخرسانة الطازجة*
*يجب أخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة بحيث لا تزيد درجة حرارة الخرسانة الطازجة عند صبها على 30 درجة مئوية. *
*في الكود البريطاني BS8110-97*
*في الفقرة 6-5-2 Concreting in hot weather*
*...At the time of placing no part of the concrete should have a temperature exceeding 30 °C, unless it can be*
*demonstrated that a higher temperature will not have any detrimental *
*effects on the concrete*
*ومن مشاركاتي السابقة بهذا الخصوص*
*بخصوص الصب في الاجواء الحارة ولتلافي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الخرسانة هناك عدة اساليب تتبع لتخفيض حرارة الخرسانة .*
*ولتوضيح ذلك اعود بالذاكرة ان مكونات الخرسانة هي ( الاسمنت، الماء ، الحصويات=الزلط =الركام Aggregates ). ولتخفيض الحرارة لا بد من تخفيض حرارة المكونات الداخلية في الخرسانة وكذلك الاسباب التي تؤدي الى توليد الحرارة ( وهي ناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت مع الماء) لذلك لتحفيض الحرارة نقوم بما يلي:*




*1- الاسمنت من حيث المبدأ لا يمكن تخفيض درجة حرارة ولكن يمكن تخفيض تأثره بارتفاع درجة الحرارة من خلال 

طلاء مستودعات الاسمنت silos باللون الابيض لعكس حرارة الشمس وتقليل تأثرة من اشعة الشمس.​
ان يتم وضع الاسمنت تحت مظلات ومهوية اذا كان في اكياس ومرفوع عن الارضية.​
عدم استخدام الاسمنت من المصنع مباشرة حيث تكون حرارة الاسمنت مرتفعة عند انتاجة.​
2- الماء : يتم تبردة الماء من خلال مبردات chilers او استخدام الثلج بدلا من الماء.​*


*3- تقليل نسبة الماء وذلك من خلال استخدام المضافات Admixtures التي تعطى درجة تشغيل عالية للخرسانة Workability وهناك اضافات تعطى زيادة في قوة الخرسانة وبالتالي نقلل من كمية الاسمنت.*
*4- تقليل نسبة الاسمنت بالخلطة مع المحافظة على القوة المطلوبة وذلمك باستخدام الاضافات او استبدال الاسمنت العادي OPC باسمنت GGBFS او السليكا او Fly Ash او البوزولان.*
*5- تبريد الحصويات من خلال استخدام المرشات sprinkler في الليل اما في النهار يتم تغطية الحصويات Aggregates*
*6- طلاء خلاطات الاسمنت Truck Mixer باللون الابيض وكذلك تغطيتها بالخيش المبلل.*
*7- الصب في ما بعد المغرب اةو في الصباح الباكر.*​



*ومن خلال اتخاذ الاجراءات السابقة جميعها او عدد منها يمكن ان نحصل على حرارة خرسانة اقل من (30 - 35 )درجة مئوية وهي تحتلف من كود لاخر وحسب اهمية المنشأة الخرسانية فعند تنفيذ سد من الخرسانة المدحولة Roller Compacted Concrete كانت درجة الحرارة القصوى المسموح بها 25 درجة مئوية وفي الموانئ كانت 30 درجة مئوية وهذا يعود للمواصفات التي تحدد لكل مشروع.*​


*وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع اليك هذا الرابط حول الصب في جميع الظروف*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165065.html#post1373086*
*وفي المرفقات شرح للمواضيع التالية*​


*Concrete Techniques*​



*Cracks in Concrete*


*Hot Weather Concreting Practice*


*T**e**chniques of Cold Weather Concreting*


*Techniques of Curing Concretes*


*The Effect of Excess Water in Concrete* 


*Step-by-Step Guide to Laying Concrete*​
​


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اخى الكريم موسوعة الهندسة المدنية المهندس رزق حجاوى

اشكرك على ردك السريع 

لكن كنت عاوز اسال حضرتك هل فعلا هزة الشروخ من الانكماش ام هناك اسباب اخرى

ايضا هل الحل فى الشروخ دة اازالة ام هناك طرق معالجة وما تاثير هزة الشروخ على العنصر الانشائى وهو البلاطة الفلات سلاب هل توثر على مقاومة الخرسانة ام لا


وشكر لك مرة اخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:84:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يناير 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخى الكريم موسوعة الهندسة المدنية المهندس رزق حجاوى
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بالتاكيد سبب هذه الشروخ هو الانكماش للخرسانة وتبخر الماء السريع بسبب الحرارة العالية وعدم ايناع الخرسانة والمحافظة على رطوبة السطح مباشرة.
ويكون عمق هذه الشروخ حتى مستوى الخديد العلوية اي منطقة الكفر ،واذا تم فك الشدة لا تجد شروخ في اسفل البلاطة او في جوانبها.
وفي حالات كثيرة لا يكون هناك اي تسريب للماء بعد الصب عند رش البلاطة بالماء.
وهناط طريقة اخرى للتاكد من عدم استمرار الشرخ الى كامل البلاطة من خلال اخذ كور في منطقة الشرح.
وكذلك التحميل للبلاطة loading test وهو يتم كاجراء لاثبات انه ليس هناك اي تاثير لهذه التشققات
وفي العادة يتم معالجة هذه التشققات بعد التاكد من الاسباب وعمقها وقوة الكسر للخرسانة (للبلاطة باخذ كورات) وليس هناك اي حاجة لتكسيرها.
اما معالجها فيكون بالحقن اي الجراوت بحيث يكون شبة سائل وتبعأ التشققات .
وللتفيصل اكثر كنت قد وضعت لك رابط لموقع يشرح طريقة الاصلاح بالتفصيل
http://www.inspectapedia.com/structure/SlabCracks1.htm
ويمكن مراجعة اي شركة متخصصه بالمواد الانشائية وتعطيك المواد المناسبة مثل (سيكا، فوسروك ،باسيف،........)


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اشكرك مهندس زق على التوضيح 

لكن حضرتك قلت ان الشروخ دة عمقها الكفر فقط يعنى تقريبا ماكسمم 5 سنتى ولكن احنا لما عملنا الكور طلع الشرخ عمقة 16 سنتى و19سنتى فى بلاطة فلات سلاب 24 سنتم وهزا هو المحير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يناير 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم اشكرك مهندس زق على التوضيح
> 
> لكن حضرتك قلت ان الشروخ دة عمقها الكفر فقط يعنى تقريبا ماكسمم 5 سنتى ولكن احنا لما عملنا الكور طلع الشرخ عمقة 16 سنتى و19سنتى فى بلاطة فلات سلاب 24 سنتم وهزا هو المحير


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص عمق الشروخ بسبب الانكماش للخرسانة ممكن ان تتعدى منطقة الكفر وتصل الى كامل عمق الخرسانة ويكون ذلك بسبب الحرارة العالية وسرعة التبخر للماء.






وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع اليك هذا المرجع
http://books.google.jo/books?id=tkG...depth of shrinkage cracks in concrete&f=false


----------



## engero (23 يناير 2011)

والله انا عضو جديد لكن باتابع باهتمام وارجوك ان تكمل المسيرة العلمية الجيدة وبارك الله فيك 
فنعم العبد لله انت ونعم المعلم انت من لا يبخل بالعلم عن اخوانه الاصغر سنا


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا مهندس رزق على مجهودك والله 
انا مقدرش اقول غير ربنا يجزيك خير على مجهوداتك


----------



## eiadjuatem (6 فبراير 2011)

ارجو ارسال صور تفصيليه لماكنه التنظيف الرملي شاكرا لكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 فبراير 2011)

eiadjuatem قال:


> ارجو ارسال صور تفصيليه لماكنه التنظيف الرملي شاكرا لكم


السلام عليكم
في البداية اعتذر عن قلة المشاركات في هذه الايام بسبب ما يمر به أهل مصر
اللهم احفظ لمصر واهلها الامن والامان وجنبهم شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن انه سميع مجيب.
هناك اكثر من نموذج لهذه الماكنه وهي عبارة عن خزان يتم وضع الرمل فيه واله ضغط الهوار كمبريسور .ولها اشكال كما يلي


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## elcorsan (13 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحت يا مهندس رزق عبد الله حجاوى انا عاوز تقرير عن الجزر الصناعيه عن كيفيه تصميمها وتنفيذيها ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## halim1430 (14 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## halim1430 (14 فبراير 2011)

thank you so mush


----------



## eng.eme (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عضو جديد في المنتدى 
عندي سؤالين اذا ممكن
الاول هو عن الخرسانة عالية الانضغاط اذا ممكن شرح كامل مع التفاصيل
الثاني هو اذا كان عندي محطة كهربائية اريد تأسيسها والبدء من نقطة الصفر لحين انشائها كاملاً ماهي الاعمال والخطوات المساحية اللازم اتخاذها لتأسيس محطة كهربائية جيدة مع شرح بالامثلة سوري طلبت كثير بس اذا ممكن 
شكراً لجهودكم وشكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م كراجة (5 مارس 2011)

كما وعدتك اخي رزق هذه بعض الصور لصب الرافت




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eng.eme (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندسينا الاعزاء مضى لي فترة وانا طرحت هذه المشاركة ولم اجد اي رد بخصوصها بليز اين ردودكم اذا ممكن انا ماوجدت حل لهذه الاسئلة
شكرا


----------



## eng.eme (11 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي مهندس كراجة بس اذا ممكن مع الشرح انا اقدر جهودك شكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مارس 2011)

eng.eme قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا عضو جديد في المنتدى
> عندي سؤالين اذا ممكن
> الاول هو عن الخرسانة عالية الانضغاط اذا ممكن شرح كامل مع التفاصيل
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص سؤالك الاول وهو الخرسانة عالية الانضغاط high compressive strength concrete وهي بشكل مختصر الخرسانة التي تكون فيها قوة الانضغاط للخرسانة للعينة المكعبية 15*15*15 سم اكبر من 40Mpa اي اكبر من 400 كغم/سم2 .
وتكون الحاجة لاستخدام مثل هذا النوع من الخرسانة في الاماكن التاليه

الابنية العاليهhigh rise buildings وخصوصا في الاعمدة وذلك للتقليل من ابعادها ولزيادة المساحة المستخدمة.
في الكباري(الجسور) bridges ذات المجاز الطويل long span bridge وكذلك في بلاطة الكباري للحصول على الديمومة لها .
للحصول على قوة خرسانة مبكرة (ثلاث ايام ) كما في الخرسانة المجهدة PT
وغيرها من الاستخدامات في المنشات المدنية.
كيفية الحصول على الخرسانة عالية الانضغاط 
يكون ذلك من خلال تسحين جميع الخواص الداخلة في الخلطة التصميمية

المواد الحصوية aggregates من خلال استخدام الخرسانة الصلبه وذات ديمومة عاليه strong and durable ويكون في العادة استخدام حصويات بحجم صغير .
استخدام مواد خاصه مع الاسمنت fly ash (class C or F او GGBFS او السيليكا Silica fume او البوزولان الطبيعي natural pozzolanic materials
اقل نسبة من W/C وذلك 0.23 الى 0.35 مع استخدام مواد superplasticizers
استخدام كميه عالية من الاسمنت 415 كغم لكل م3 وبحد اقصى 650 كغم لكل م3
التقليل من محتوى الهواء في الخلطة.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مارس 2011)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس رزق وكعادتك متميز فى الردود ...
بالنسبة لطلب البشمهندس :-
فهذه مشاركة بسيطة فيما يتعلق بطلب عن الخرسانة عالية المقاومة وتفاصيل اكثر عن الخرسانة عالية المقاومة
فهذا جزء من كتاب الدكتور محمود امام يشرح الانواع المختلفة للخرسانة ....
بالنسبة لرد حضرتك:-
فقط ما رأيته يتعارض مع ما ذكرت ان الدكتور ذكر أن قيمة مقاومة الخرسانة عالية المقاومة اكبر مما ذكرت ؟؟





وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على كل مجهوداتك الرائعة
*_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مارس 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس رزق وكعادتك متميز فى الردود ...*_
> _*بالنسبة لطلب البشمهندس :-*_
> _*فهذه مشاركة بسيطة فيما يتعلق بطلب عن الخرسانة عالية المقاومة وتفاصيل اكثر عن الخرسانة عالية المقاومة*_
> _*فهذا جزء من كتاب الدكتور محمود امام يشرح الانواع المختلفة للخرسانة ....*_
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك هذا التعليق والمتابعة للموضوع.
بخصوص الخلاف في قيمة قوة الخرسانة high compressive strength فيعود للمرجع الذي يتم اعتمادة فهذه ليست ذابته في جميع المراجع ولكنها مختفلة بحسب المرجع واليك ذلك














والقيمة التي وضعتها في المشاركة بناءا على المرجعين الاول والثاني .
وفي الحقيقة كلها قيم تقريبية ولا يمكن اعتبارها ثابتة فمع مرور الايام ترتفع هذه القيم.
اذكر هنا انه كان في الثمانيات كان يتم التصميم على قوة كسر 20Mpa وبعدها زادت القيمة الى 25Mpa والان اقل قيمة في المشاريع التي عملت بها 30Mpa واكبر (القيم السابقة للخرسانة المسلحة ).


----------



## محمد الحسينى محمود (14 مارس 2011)

اتمنى من الاخوة المهندسين زيادة المشاركة الايجابية كما اتمنى من عندة اى حلول لمشكلة الخزان موضوع النقاش فيطرحها علنا نستفيد منها حيث ان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (14 مارس 2011)

*بعض المشاكل التنفيذيه التي قد تواجه المهندسين جديدوا التخرج*

ارجو من اخواني الاعزاء اصحاب الخبرة ان يقوموا بوضع المشاكل التنفيذيه التي قد يصطدم بها المهندس جديد التخرج في الموقع مع شكري الجزيل لكم واتمنى ان يؤخد هذا الاقتراح على محمل الجد واتمنى ان يتم الافادة من اصحاب الخبرة في هذا المنتدى المتميزززز وشكراااااااااا للجمييعععععع


----------



## faaadiii (14 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة للخزان 44m لا حاجة للتقسيم او expansion joint للقاعدة وبالنسبة للجدران لازم يكون مقسم الى 7 اقسام


----------



## سريع النظر (14 مارس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t253095.html

اتمنى الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع ..


----------



## همت هشام (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## eng_didoo (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله على كل اعضاء المنتدى 
انا فى رابعة مدنى وداخل مشروع مقاومة ..وفكرت فى نقطة بحثية عن انواع السن الشائعة الاستخدام فى السوق ومقارنتها بالزلط....
بس مش لاقى معلومات كافية اقدر اشتغل فيها فى نقطتى البحثية فارجو من الاعضاء الكرام لو حد عندة معلومات عن النقطة البحثية يساعدنى بيها؟؟؟
او لو اى حد عندة افكار لنقاط بحثية اخرى ياريت يقولى عليها؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا ليكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2011)

eng_didoo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله على كل اعضاء المنتدى
> انا فى رابعة مدنى وداخل مشروع مقاومة ..وفكرت فى نقطة بحثية عن انواع السن الشائعة الاستخدام فى السوق ومقارنتها بالزلط....
> بس مش لاقى معلومات كافية اقدر اشتغل فيها فى نقطتى البحثية فارجو من الاعضاء الكرام لو حد عندة معلومات عن النقطة البحثية يساعدنى بيها؟؟؟
> او لو اى حد عندة افكار لنقاط بحثية اخرى ياريت يقولى عليها؟؟
> وشكرا جزيلا ليكم


 السلام عليكم
اليك ما كتب في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202367.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170662.html
http://www.m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?30796&daysprune=-1
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=129478867076392&topic=124
http://www.homekw.com/bet/showthread.php?t=2619
http://www.engaswan.com/t13663-topic


----------



## محمداحمد5 (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng_didoo (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس على المعلومات..
لكن اعتقد انها مش كافية للبدء فى عمل البحث وانا بدور بس مش لاقى معلومات كفاية ..ياريت لو اى عضو يعرف معلومات عن استخدامات الست وانواعة وتاثيرة الكيميائى يشاركنى بيها....
بالنسبة للخرسانة الخفيفة...كيف يتم تنفيذها باستخدام مواد محلية؟


----------



## iraqivisionary (23 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.eme (23 مارس 2011)

شكراً اخ رزق بارك الله فيك وبجهودك واخي المهندس الصامت شكرا الك ولجهودكم


----------



## محمداحمد5 (27 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## الاقدام (30 مارس 2011)

سؤال فى وصل حديد التسليح
فى حالة وجود اشاير الاعمدة الظاهرة فوق البلاطة طويلة حوالى 1.5م لحديد قطر 16 مم ، هل يمكن فى الطابق التالى وصل الحديد الجديد للاعمدة بالاشاير المسافة المطلوبة فقط 40 أو 50 مرة قطر السيخ ، وترك الجزء السفلى من الاشاير بدون وصلها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 مارس 2011)

الاقدام قال:


> سؤال فى وصل حديد التسليح
> فى حالة وجود اشاير الاعمدة الظاهرة فوق البلاطة طويلة حوالى 1.5م لحديد قطر 16 مم ، هل يمكن فى الطابق التالى وصل الحديد الجديد للاعمدة بالاشاير المسافة المطلوبة فقط 40 أو 50 مرة قطر السيخ ، وترك الجزء السفلى من الاشاير بدون وصلها ؟؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم
نعم يمكنك ان ترفع منسوب بداية القضيب على ان تؤمن مسافة التراكيب overlap اما مقدارها فهو يعتمد على الكود المتبع في التصميم.
وبخصوص الاعمدة افضل ان يتم الطلب 60 مرة القطر السيخ وهذا خاص بالاعمدة وذلك حتى اذا تم التدقيق في الموقع وكان هناك نقص بسيط او تم تعديل منسوب البلاطة لا يكون لديك مشلكة .


----------



## eng_maged (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ المحترم المهندس رزق الموضوع ليس ان المشاريكيين سالبيين ولكن اتكلم عن نفسى واعتقد ان هناك مثلى عندما يطرح موضوع فعدم المشاركه تكون ناتجه عن عدم المعرفه بالشى ول\الك لايجد المشترك الا انه يدكر صاحب الموضوع بالشكر والثناء كما تقدمت حضرتك وقلت فمن الممكن ان تعطينا الاساسيات لهدا الموضوع وبعدين نتكلم ف الحلول وشكرا ع مجهودك


----------



## أبو نادر (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الفاضل لدي السؤال التالي:
عندي بايل كاب في القبو بارتفاع متر يصل بينها تاي بيم بنفس الارتفاع والسلاب اون غريد متصلة معهما من الاعلى 20 سم
المشكلة هي في منطقة فاصل التمدد يوجد عمودين على البايل كاب ويصل بينهما اثنين تاي بيم
كما في الشكل





المشكلة في طريقة تنفيذ التاي بيم المتجاورين مع وجود مياه جوفية هل نقول ان فاصل التمدد من ظهر القواعد ولا داعي للفصل بين التاي بيم ونصبها مرة واحدة 
ام لابد من فصلهما وعندها كيف يمكن الفصل عمليا وهل هذا الفصل سيجعل منطقة ال7.5 سم معزولة من الاسفل عزل سلبي اي ان الخرسانة غير موجودة فوقها 
أرجو توضيح الموضوع وتبيين امكانية صب التاي بيمين معا بدون فاصل من عدمه 





علما بان نظام الشدة مكون من بلوك تمت لياسته وعزله بطبقتي ممبرين وحمايته للعزل الراسي بطبقة اخرىprotection bord وسترى الشدة الخشبية المجهزة لطبقة 5سم screed لحماية العزل افقيا كما في الصورة التالية من الموقع اليوم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 أبريل 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذنا الفاضل لدي السؤال التالي:
> عندي بايل كاب في القبو بارتفاع متر يصل بينها تاي بيم بنفس الارتفاع والسلاب اون غريد متصلة معهما من الاعلى 20 سم
> المشكلة هي في منطقة فاصل التمدد يوجد عمودين على البايل كاب ويصل بينهما اثنين تاي بيم
> ...


 
المهندس أبو نادر السلام عليكم
بداية أستئذن المهندس رزق حجاوى فى طرح وجهة نظرى 

لو نظرنا فى اللوحات المرفقة تجد ان كمرات الربط أو Tie Beams بالأتجاه واى Y-directionهى فى الواقع بالأساسات ليست مفصولة لماذا؟؟
ستجد الكمرات مستمرة إلى أن تصل لفاصل التمدد فتجد الكمرة توقفت ثم أتصلت بالبايل كاب ثم أستمرت بعد 7سم فى شكل كمرة جديدة ... ظاهريا الكمرة مفصولة .. لكن واقعيا الكمرة متصلة عن طريق البايل كاب

من وجهة نظرى فاصل التمدد هذا يعمل فقط للطوابق التى تأتى بعد منسوب الأساسات أما أن نعتبر أن الأساسات مفصولة 100% أعتقد أنه فرض خاطئ .. تلك التفصيلة ستقلل من تأثيرات الحرارة على الكمرات لكن لن تقوم بألغائها لوجود أتصال كما قلنا بين البايل كاب والكمرات ... وأعتقد أن التصميم يريد فقط فاصل تمدد بعد الأساسات فلو يريد فاصل تمدد بالأساسات لكان قد قام بعمل فاصل صريح حتى بالبايل كاب

نأتى الان للكمرات بالأتجاه أكس X-direction
أتصال هذه الكمرات أو عدم أتصالها ليس له أى تأثير على تلك الكمرات نفسها تأثيره سينحصر فقط على البلاطة (سلاب أون جريد) فعدم وجود فاصل بين الكمرتين سيعطى أستمرارية للبلاطة مما سيزيد من الأجهادات الحرارية على تلك البلاطة 
ولكن تبقى المشكلة أيضا عتد منطقة البايل كاب أن وجود أتصال بين البايل كاب وال Tie Beam ثم وجود أتصال بين ال Tie Beam and Slab On Grade يعنى بشكل أو باخر وجود أستمرارية بالمنشأ عند تلك المنطقة ... وأعتبارها أنها مفصولة تماما ليس بالفرض الصحيح 

أما عن كيفية التنفيذ فيتم بأستخدام اى مادة Rubbr Membrane ولا شك أن المهندس رزق حجاوى هو خير من يشرح لنا تلك التفصيلات 

أرجو مزيدا من مشاركات الأخوة الزملاء بتلك النقاط موضوع النقاش
خالص تحياتى لكم جميعا زملائنا الأجلاء


----------



## أبو نادر (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للمهندس ميشيل على مشاركته القيمة وبينما ياتينا المهندس رزق باجابته 
أقول استنادا الى كلامك المنطقي يستحيل اعتبار جملة التاسيس المكونة من بايل كاب وتاي بيم وسلاب اون غريد 
حيث العناصر الثلاث مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق على الاقل عند البايل كاب حيث ستصبح العناصر الثلاثة عنصر واحد عند اعلى البايل كاب بناءا عليه يستحيل اعتبار التاي بيم والسلاب اون غريد امينة تجاه التبدلات الحرارية وعلى الاقل سلاب اون غريد ولابد من ان تكون مصممة لمقاومة التغيرات الحرارية سواء فصلنا او وصلنا الصب في مكان الفاصل المشار اليه سابقا
بانتظار مزيد من المشاركات والتجلية للموضوع.....


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 أبريل 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> شكرا للمهندس ميشيل على مشاركته القيمة وبينما ياتينا المهندس رزق باجابته
> أقول استنادا الى كلامك المنطقي يستحيل اعتبار جملة التاسيس المكونة من بايل كاب وتاي بيم وسلاب اون غريد
> حيث العناصر الثلاث مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق على الاقل عند البايل كاب حيث ستصبح العناصر الثلاثة عنصر واحد عند اعلى البايل كاب بناءا عليه يستحيل اعتبار التاي بيم والسلاب اون غريد امينة تجاه التبدلات الحرارية وعلى الاقل سلاب اون غريد ولابد من ان تكون مصممة لمقاومة التغيرات الحرارية سواء فصلنا او وصلنا الصب في مكان الفاصل المشار اليه سابقا
> بانتظار مزيد من المشاركات والتجلية للموضوع.....


 
لقد واجهت نفس المشكلة أثناء مراجعة أحد المشاريع وكان عبارة عن مول تجارى 360متر * 400 متر ... وأستخدم المصمم نفس الأسلوب ... وحينما دار النقاش بيننا لم نصل إلى أتفاق .. فهو يعتبر ذلك فاصل تمدد كامل يحمى المنشأ من التغيرات الحرارية ... بينما وجهة نطرى التى طرحتها بالمشاركة السابقة .. أن ذلك المفهوم به نقطة ضعف خطيرة وهى نقاط الأتصال عند البايل كاب .. 
أرجو أن نستفيد بوجهات نظر بقية الزملاء 
وعلينا ان نقول أن ذلك الأسلوب لم يقدم حل 100% للأجهادات الحرارية 
ولكنه فى ذات الوقت قد خفض أيضا تأثير الحرارة بنسبة ما على المنشأ

بمعنى كلا الفرضين غير صحيح ... تلاشى الأجهادات الحرارية 100% غير صحيح
وأيضا وجود الأجهادات الحرارية 100% كما لو كانت الأساسات متصلة 100% غير صحيح أيضا

إذن نحن فى حالة وسط بين كل من الأفتراضين ... وعلينا إذن لدراسة الأجهادات الحرارية بصورة صحيحة عمل مودل يمثل الواقع الفعلى للمسألة ولابد أن تكون النتائج تقع فى ذلك المدى


----------



## manna87 (9 أبريل 2011)

استاذ رزق انا ابحث دائما عن مشاركاتك ومواضيعك لكن للاسف اسئلتك تفوق خبرتي بكثير لذا اكتفي بقراءة المشكلة والحل مع الشكر والتقدير لحضرتكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر للمهندس ابو نادر على هذه الثقة الغالية وعلى وضع الموضوع في "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " حتى يكون مرجعا لكل طالب خبرة ، واشكر المهندس مايكل على هذه المشاركة والرد.
وقبل الرد على هذا السؤال هناك تعليق مهم بخصوص طريقة التصميم للاساسات لهذا المبنى وقد مناقشة مثل هذا النوع من الاساسات في وقت سابق، 
حيث يلاحظ من خلال الصورة التي تم ارسالها ان هناك سماكة للاساس (الكاب cap )تحت الاعمدة يختلف عنها في منطقة slab on Grade او الاساس بين الاعمدة حيث يلاحظ ان الزيادة في سماكة كانت من الاسفل وفي هذه الطريقة من التصميم يلاحظ المشاكل التنفيذية التالية :-​ 





صعوبة التنفيذ بالحفر حسب الشكل مما يضطر المقاول للحفر لمنسوب الادني من الاساس ومن ثم بناء البلوك المصمت solid block بدلا من الشدة formwork للاساس ومن ثم الردم embackment وهذا فيه تطلفة اضافية.​
صعوبة تنفيذ العزل والذي يحتاج الى قصارة (اللياسة blaster )وكذلك هناك ضعف كثيرة وهي منطقة الزوايا (هناك دقة تنفيذ في العزل في هذا المشروع واضحة من خلال الصور).​
بسبب طبيعة الاساس يلزم ذلك تنفيذ شبكة الصرف خلال الاساس او اسفل منه وهذا يشكل مشكلة حقيقية في حال كسر خصوص الصرف واستحالة اصلاحها وكذلك وجود اختراقات لخطوط الصرف لمنطقة العزل للاساس مما يشكل نقطة ضعف لتسرب المياه الجوفية في حالة وجودها (كما في هذا المشروع ).​
صعوبة تنفيذ فواصل التمدد Expansion joints للمدة الارضية slab on grade كما هو واضح من السؤال .​
اما لحل كل المشاكل فهو سهل جدا وهي ان تكون الزيادة في السماكة تحت الاعمدة ان تكون للاعلى كما في الصورة التالية​







*ومن خلال السكتش السابق نلاحظ ان سهولة تنفيذ العزل السفلي Positive Waterproofing والكمية له اقل مما في الحالة السابقة حيث انه مستقيم وكذلك يفضل تنفيذ تنفيذ عزل علوي Negative Waterproofing وذلك للاحتياط ولو فرضنا ان حدث تسرب للمياه بسبب فشل نظام العزل السفلي فان من السهول عمل صيانه لمناطق التسرب من اعلى المدة وباستخدام العزل Negative Waterproofing حيث يتم فك البلاط الخرساني ( يتم تركيبه بالقطعة ويكون الرابط بينها الرمل فقط )Interlock pavement وهذا ممن في التسويات= الاقبية= Basement floor التي تستخدم كجراج للسيارات Parking ولمزيد من التفاصيل بخصوص طريقة العزل يمكن الرجوع للمشاركة التالية "Positive & Negative Waterproofing"*
*سهولة تنفيذ الحفريات والشدة للاساسات.**
يتم تنفيذ كامل شبة الصرف الصحي فوق الاساسات وبالتالي سهولة الصيانة لها وعدم وجود اية اختراقات للانابيب pipes لطبقة العزل .
في حالة الرغبة عمل بلاطة slab on grade يتم تنفيذها اعلى من منسوب الاساس وبحيث تكون منفصلة تماما عن الجدران والاعمدة حسب متطلبات ACI حيث تسمى Float slab on grade وكذلك تنفيذ فزاصل التمدد حسب المطلبات بدون اية مشاكل.
**



*​ 

*والتعليق السابق مهم جدا للصميمين في المكاتب الهندسية لاخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار ودراسة طرق التنفيذ مع الدراسة النظرية عند التصميم .*
*واعود الان لوضوع فاصل التمدد 7.5 سم ، والذي تم مناقشة موضوع حيث ان هذا الفاصل هو فاصل زلزالي seismic joint وليس فاصل تمدد *
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241694.html*
*وكما هو معلوم فان الفاصل الزلزالي يمكن ان يحل مكان فاصل التمدد ام العكس فلا يمكن ذلك.*​
*بخصوص طريقة تصميم الفاصل بهذه الطريقة لدينا *​
*



*​



*ان الفاصل لن يعمل حيث سيتوقف عند الكاب(اللون الاحمر ) وبالتالي فان عمل الفاصل بين الكاب لن يفيد لانه مقيد والافضل ان يتم الغاؤه تماما كأنه غير موجود واذا نفذ بهذه الصورة فهو لن يستفاد منه.*
*



​
ان فاصل التمدد سيعمل وبالتالي فان ذلك يستدعي ان يحصل تشقق في الكاب على طول خط فاصل التمدد (اللون الاصفر ) وبالتالي ستظهر مشكلة حقيقة في التصيميم حيث سيكون حمل كل عمود في منطقة الفاصل محمل على leg footing وليس عمودين على قاعدة واحدة كما هو مفترض بالتصميم وبالتالي انهيار للقاعدة ؟!!!.​
بخصوص تنفيذ الفاصل حسب المخطط المذكور فيحتاج الى تعديل وذلك بالطرق التالية :-​
ان يتم الغاء الفاصل في المدة الارضية slab on grade ولاخذ تأثير الحرارة على هذه المدة يكون من خلال ترك منطقة الصب عند منطقة الفاصل post strip وبعد مدة شهرين يتم صب هذه المنطقة مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار التأثير الحراري بزيادة حديد التسليح (تم مناقشة طريقة التنفيذ هذه في وقت سابق للمزيد يمكن الاطلاع على الرابط التالي )​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t212877.html​​​*​
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t249715.html*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84926-2.html*​​



*تعديل اتجاه الفاصل حسب المرفق(باللون الازرق)وهذا يتطلب فصل حديد slab on Grade وكذلك معالجة الفاصل لمنع تسرب المياه من خلالة .*
*



*​​




الغاء فاصل التمدد من slab on grade (وهذا الحل الذي افضلة ) حيث ان منطقة S.o.g بعيدة عن التغيرات الحرارية وبالتالي الغاؤة افضل وللاحتياط اكثير يمكن زيادة نسبة حديد التسليح في بلاطة s.o.g حتى يأخذ حديد التسليح الاجهادات الناتجة عن التمدد (فيما لو حصل ذلك ).


----------



## أبو نادر (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل على الرد المفيد

حاولت شخصيا منذ البداية تغيير الجملة الانشائية للشكل الذي اقترحتموه بجعل s.o.g في الاسفل(بناءا على اقتراحكم في احد المواضيع) ولكن لم يتم التجاوب من الجهات المعنية

أظن ان القرار الافضل في حالتنا هو الخيار الثالث تجنبا لأي تاخير لتغيرات تصميمية توقف العمل 
مع التنبيه اننا بالغاء الفاصل في تاي بيم نكون قد هربنا من مشكلة تغير العزل في منطقة الفاصل 7.5 سم من موجب الى سالب حيث انه في منطقة الفاصل لايوجد خرسانة مسلحة فوق العزل والماء

وبفرض اننا مشينا في اتجاه الخيار الثالث والغينا الفاصل هل هذا سيستدعي تغيير في شكل تسليح tie beams عند الفاصل بمعنى هل يبقى التسليح على شكل كمرتين منفصلتين تصبان معا كانهما كمرة واحدة ام يجب تعديل قفص التسليح ليصبح ككمرة واحدة بكانة تحيط بالكمرتين المفترضتين 
ولكم جزيل الشكر لجهدكم المتميز في الملتقى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل على الرد المفيد*
> *حاولت شخصيا منذ البداية تغيير الجملة الانشائية للشكل الذي اقترحتموه بجعل s.o.g في الاسفل ولكن لم يتم التجاوب من الجهات المعنية*
> *أظن ان القرار الافضل في حالتنا هو الخيار الثالث تجنبا لأي تاخير لتغيرات تصميمية توقف العمل *
> *مع التنبيه اننا بالغاء الفاصل في تاي بيم نكون قد هربنا من مشكلة تغير العزل في منطقة الفاصل 7.5 سم من موجب الى سالب حيث انه في منطقة الفاصل لايوجد خرسانة مسلحة بين العزل والماء*
> ...


السلام عليكم
الافضل ان يتم اعتبارها كمره واحدة والغاء الفاصل ولكن العرض هو للكمرتين + عرض الفاصل معنا ونفس كمية حديد التسليح للكمرتين اي بمعتى اخر فقط نعمل الكانه بعرض الكمرتين + عرض الفاصل.


> حاولت شخصيا منذ البداية تغيير الجملة الانشائية للشكل الذي اقترحتموه بجعل s.o.g في الاسفل ولكن لم يتم التجاوب من الجهات المعنية


هناك عقليات وحتى الهندسية المبدأ لديها عدم التراجع عن الرأي 
وهذا كما يقال في المثل السوري " عنزة ولو طارت"
والله الموفق


----------



## أبو نادر (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للمهندس رزق على الاجابة النافعة
وعلى سيرة العزل ومشاكله كما رايت في الصورة فانه جاري صب طبقة خرسانة screed 5 سم لحماية العزل الافقي
وما اختلفنا عليه هنا هو هل تصب خرسانة screedعلى طبقات الممبرين مباشرة أم لابد من وضع طبقة بولي اتلين بينهما
سؤال اخر هل هناك مكان محدد لاضافة حديد تسليح لمقاومة التغيرات الحرارية في الباطات ام انه تزاد نسبة الحديد ككل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> شكرا للمهندس رزق على الاجابة النافعة
> وعلى سيرة العزل ومشاكله كما رايت في الصورة فانه جاري صب طبقة خرسانة screed 5 سم لحماية العزل الافقي
> وما اختلفنا عليه هنا هو هل تصب خرسانة screedعلى طبقات الممبرين مباشرة أم لابد من وضع طبقة بولي اتلين بينهما
> سؤال اخر هل هناك مكان محدد لاضافة حديد تسليح لمقاومة التغيرات الحرارية في الباطات ام انه تزاد نسبة الحديد ككل
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص صب الخرسانة فوق membrane ففي العادة يتم مباشره الا اذا نصت المواصفات على وضع النايلون ( وحسب رأيي المتواضع ليس له داعي وانما تكلفة زائدة وحرص اكثر من اللزوم).
بخصوص حديد التسليح يضاف كنسبة ولكامل المدة الارضية.
بخصوص طريقة العزل حول المواسير pipes التي تخترق طبقة العزل كيف تم تنفيذها وخصوصا ان هناك مسوب المياه مرتفع ؟؟؟.


----------



## أبو نادر (10 أبريل 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص صب الخرسانة فوق membrane ففي العادة يتم مباشره الا اذا نصت المواصفات على وضع النايلون ( وحسب رأيي المتواضع ليس له داعي وانما تكلفة زائدة وحرص اكثر من اللزوم).
> بخصوص حديد التسليح يضاف كنسبة ولكامل المدة الارضية.
> بخصوص طريقة العزل حول المواسير pipes التي تخترق طبقة العزل كيف تم تنفيذها وخصوصا ان هناك مسوب المياه مرتفع ؟؟؟.



أستاذنا الفاضل كل الشكر لكم للمتابعة
لم اتابع تماما ما سيحصل ولكن المبدأ هو
بالنسبة للعزل حول المواسير لم اتابع تماما ما سيحصل ولكن المبدأ هو
بعد صب المسلحة يتم التكسير قليلا حول الماسورة ثم الملئ بمادة ماستر سيل 505 من باسف
هذا ما اذكره 
ان كان لكم راي نرجو الافادة

وبالنسبة لبلاطة s.o.g فهي بسماكة 20 سم وبتسليح شبكتين كل منهما 5 اسياخ قطر 14 باتجاهين لانها مصممة لتحمل ضغط مياه من الاسفل
سنرجع للمصمم ولكن بشكل عام وبمجازات متوسطة وضغط مياه جوفية ناتج عن ارتفاع الماء اقل من متر الا تعتبر البلاطة قادرة على تحمل الاجهادات الحرارية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذنا الفاضل كل الشكر لكم للمتابعة
> لم اتابع تماما ما سيحصل ولكن المبدأ هو
> بالنسبة للعزل حول المواسير لم اتابع تماما ما سيحصل ولكن المبدأ هو
> بعد صب المسلحة يتم التكسير قليلا حول الماسورة ثم الملئ بمادة ماستر سيل 505 من باسف
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص تسليح المدة الارضية SLAB ON GRADE فاتوقع انه يكفي لمقاومة الاجهادات الحرارية ويمكن الرجوع للمصمم بهذا الخصوص.
اما بخصوص الاختراقات للانابيب PIPE للمدة الارضية او الاساسات في حالة وجود مياه جوفيه فتعامل معاملة اختراقات الانابيب لجدران او قاعدة خزان الماء ، وبالتي فان الانابيب يجب ان يكون لها Anchor Flange =puddle flange






ومن خلال الصور التي ارسلتها لاحظت عدم وجود Anchor Flange =puddle flange للانابيب التي اخترقت المدة الارضية S.O.G
















_لا تنسى ان يتم اصلاح العزل في المناطق التي تم_
_دق المسامير فيها لصب طبقة الحماية 50 مم_
_حيث تحتاج الى طبقة عزلها_


----------



## majed_alodini (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم موضوعك شيق جدا ومن خبرتي البسيطه اقول لا أفضل فواصل الصب لانه خزان واما بالنسبه للصب فيصب عن طريق قوالب مره واحده وذالك بخرسانه عالية الا جهاد أما ملئ الخزان بالماء مكلف بعد دهن العازل يكتفي بوضع ماء بعمق متر واحد وذالك للتأكد من التقاء الجدار مع القاعده لا يسرب (عند الانهاء من صب القاعده يوضع water stopفي الجدار) والله الموفق


----------



## سامرة العبيدي (3 مايو 2011)

اخي مهندس رزق تحتاج الى 15 يوم لاكمال اعمال صب الخرسانه حسب الظروف التي شرحتها ونعم يجب عمل فواصل في قاعدة الخزان على شكل حرف xلكن هذا الفاصل لايكون بشكل واحد لكل عمق صب القاعدة ولكن يكون على شكل عتبة سلم داخل عمق الصب ويملئ بمادة الماستك المانعة للرطوبه ويوضع في قاعدة الفاصل وسادة خرسانية اما الجدار فلا يحتاج الى فواصل ولايستمر حديد التسليح الافقي في الفواصل كما يجب ملئ الخزان بالماء لغرض الفحص اخي هذه افكاري فيما يخص المشكله التي طرحتها علما اني خريجه حديثا وليس لدي اي خبره ولكنك شجعتني للمشاركة اريد ان اعرفحلولي صح وياريت تتكرم علي حتى اتعلم منكم جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## moler (3 مايو 2011)

اعتقد اخي العزيز انك لو كنت استخدمت ماده rendroc micro concrete لكان افضل لما لها من مميزات مثل سرعه الوصول للمقاومه المطلوبه وكذالك قوه التماسك مع الخرسانه القديمه وايضا تمتاز بسهوله التشغيليه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مايو 2011)

سامرة العبيدي قال:


> اخي مهندس رزق تحتاج الى 15 يوم لاكمال اعمال صب الخرسانه حسب الظروف التي شرحتها ونعم يجب عمل فواصل في قاعدة الخزان على شكل حرف xلكن هذا الفاصل لايكون بشكل واحد لكل عمق صب القاعدة ولكن يكون على شكل عتبة سلم داخل عمق الصب ويملئ بمادة الماستك المانعة للرطوبه ويوضع في قاعدة الفاصل وسادة خرسانية اما الجدار فلا يحتاج الى فواصل ولايستمر حديد التسليح الافقي في الفواصل كما يجب ملئ الخزان بالماء لغرض الفحص اخي هذه افكاري فيما يخص المشكله التي طرحتها علما اني خريجه حديثا وليس لدي اي خبره ولكنك شجعتني للمشاركة اريد ان اعرفحلولي صح وياريت تتكرم علي حتى اتعلم منكم جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة ، وكذلك اشكر الجميع على حسن المشاركة مع تمنياتي على الجميع بان يتم عمل copy من السؤال ووضع الحل المقترح حتى يسهل للجميع فهم الحل .
بخصوص الحل المقترح لمشكلة الخزان فقد وضعنها في مشاركات لاحقة يمكنك الاطلاع على الحل المقترح والذي تم تنفيذه حسب هذا الحل.
بخصوص الحل المقترح الذي تقترحينة فهناك عليه عددة ملاحظات​
فاصل الصب construction joints في الخزانات يحتاج الى وضع مانع للتسرب waterstop بحيث يكون قريب من جهة الماء(تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركات سابقة).وبعد انهاء الصب يتم عمل grove في منطقة الفاصل وتعبئتها بالماستيك قبل عزل الخزان.​



> يجب عمل فواصل في قاعدة الخزان على شكل حرف xلكن هذا الفاصل لايكون بشكل واحد لكل عمق صب القاعدة ولكن يكون على شكل عتبة سلم داخل عمق الصب


 ​
لم افهم ما هو المقصور بالفاصل على شكل حرف x ولكن الفاصل الافضل ان يكون بتقسيم قاعدة الخزان على شكل قطاعات مع عمل دائرة مركزية كما هو موضح في الصورة المرفقة











> اما الجدار فلا يحتاج الى فواصل ولايستمر حديد التسليح الافقي في الفواصل


بخصوص الجدار فطوله بحدود 132 وبالتالي يجب عمل فاصل هذا من ناحية متطلبات انشائية وكذلك من الناحية العمليه حيث كانت قدرة الصب اليومية لا تزيد 80 م3 (كمية الخزانة للجدار بحدود 350 م3. وكذلك في فواصل الصب الانشائية C.J يجب ان يستمر حديد التسليح ويتم توقيف حديد التسليح في الانواع الاخرى للفواصل (تمدد ، هبوط، زالزالي) يمكن مراجعة المشاركات السابقة بهذا الخصوص.


> كما يجب ملئ الخزان بالماء لغرض الفحص


من الناحية النظرية يجب فحص الخزان بتعبئتة بالكامل ولكن هناك مشكلة من الناحية العمليه في محظات التنقية حيث لا يستفاد من هذا الماء ويجب اخراجه من الخزان ولظرف الموقع (في منطقة صحراوية) هناك قلة بتوفير المياه والكمية المطلوبه لفحص الخزان بحدود 11000 م3 لذلك تقرر التعبئة لمنسوب فاصل الصب الافقي بارتفاع بحدود 1.2 م وذلك لان الاحتمالية الاكبر لتسرب المياه هي في منطقة توقف الصب C.J
وللمزيد من الشرح يمكنك الرجوع للمشاركات الاولى في بداية الموضوع.​


----------



## أبو نادر (13 مايو 2011)

تم طرح سؤال وأجاب المهندس رزق 
نقل السؤال ثم الجواب


> عندى حوائط بأرتفاع 10 م ممكن اصبها مرة واحدة بكامل الارتفاع علما بأنى سوف استعمل شدات جاهزة شدات دوكا والمشروع مضغوط وقأت معلومة انه حسب مواصفات astm انه ممكن اصب بكامل الارتفاع حتى 20 م لكن الا تقذف الخرسانة من ارتفاع اقصاه 1.5 م ارجو خبراتكم فى هذا الموضوع علما بأن مواصفات المشروع على الكود الامريكى


الجواب:


رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من حيث المبدأ ممكن الصب ما دمت قد حققت شروط الصب:-
> 
> ...





رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لاحقا للمشاركة السابقة ، فبعد الرجوع لمواصفات شركة doka اطلب منك التحقق منهم انه يمكن الصب لارتفاع 10م لانه حسب الكتالوجات التي عندي فانه لا يمكن الصب حيث ان نظام التحميل لديهم عند استخدام المقطع h 20(200 mm height فانه يتحمل حتى ارتفاع 6 م (حسب الابعاد القياسية بين h beams)وكذلك يجب توفير نظام دعم خاص عند ارتفاع 10 لانه خارج مواصفات الشركة الصانعه ويتطلب شروط خاصة بالتركيب .
> واليك صورة من هذه الكتالوجات.
> ملاحظة مهة وردت في مشاركتك
> ...


----------



## أبو نادر (13 مايو 2011)

بعد النقل السابق أنقل سؤالي:


> سؤال : اذا كان عندي جدار سماكته أكثر من 4م وارتفاعه كذلك
> هل يؤثر سمك الجدار على مواصفات عناصر الشدة أم الارتفاع فقط هو المؤثر
> ونحنا هنا أمام حالة mass concrete فيكون ايضا السؤال ما اعتبارات تصنيف الكتلة الخرسانية (من حيث الابعاد) على انها mass concrete
> وما هي طرق معالجتها كيميائيا؟؟



وبانتظار الأستاذ رزق ...:2::2:


----------



## سامرة العبيدي (13 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم رزق حجاوي صحيح انني لست من المشاركين في حل المشاكل المطروحة لقلة خبرتي لكنني متابعة دؤبة لكل المشاكل وحلولها بارك اللة فيكم وجزاكم وجزى الاخوة المشاركين خير الجزاء


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 مايو 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> بعد النقل السابق أنقل سؤالي:





أبو نادر قال:


> وبانتظار الأستاذ رزق ...:2::2:


 السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتوجه لكل بالشكر الجزيل على تجميع المشاركات الخاصة بالجدران ذات الارتفاع العالي وطرق الصب والطوبار formwork لها.
اما بخصوص سؤالك فحسب معادلات التصميم كلما زاد عرض الجدار يقل الضغط على الطوبار(الشدة)formwork في حالة ثبات العوامل الاخرى (درجة الحرارة slump معدل كمية الصب م3/ساعة ، ارتفاع الجدار، نوعية الاسمنت ،نوعية الاضافات ،وجود مؤخرات الشك retarder ) وذلك لان معدل ارتفاع الصب في الجدار=معدل كمية الصب م3/س مقسوما على (عرض الجدار*طول الجدار)=م/ساعة

وحسب جداول التصميم يقل الضغط كلما قل معدل ارتفاع الصب م/ساعه
وهذا موضح من خلال الصور التالية
يتم حساب الضغط على الطوبار للجدران من خلال 
معادلة التصميم 




العوامل C1 & C2​





الطريقة من خلال الجدول



 شكل مغلف الضغط على الجدار



 مثال على تصميم طوبار لجدار









وللمزيد يمكن الاطلاع على الموقع التالي

http://courses.washington.edu/cm420/Lesson1.pdf​ 
http://puslit2.petra.ac.id/ejournal/index.php/civ/article/viewFile/16118/16110

http://wenku.baidu.com/view/d8a53dc75fbfc77da269b149.html​


----------



## أبو نادر (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور أستاذنا على التفصيل الماتع
وبانتظار جواب من حضرتكم على موضوع الخرسانة الكتلية وطرق منع حدوث تشققات ناتجة عن انبعاث الحرارة من تفاعل الماء مع الاسمنت في وسط الخرسانة وبعيدا عن الوسط الخارجي ومتى نعتبر الحالة عندنا حالة خرسانة كتلية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 مايو 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> مشكور أستاذنا على التفصيل الماتع
> وبانتظار جواب من حضرتكم على موضوع الخرسانة الكتلية وطرق منع حدوث تشققات ناتجة عن انبعاث الحرارة من تفاعل الماء مع الاسمنت في وسط الخرسانة وبعيدا عن الوسط الخارجي ومتى نعتبر الحالة عندنا حالة خرسانة كتلية


السلام عليكم
في البداية هذا السؤال تم اضافته بعد ان بدأت الرد عليه لذلك لم انتبه لتعديلك على السؤال.
وهذا التساؤل تم شرحة بشكل مفصل في وقت سابق واليك ذلك مره اخرى



> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة muhsin44
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص متى يتم اعتبار حجم الخرسانة عبارة عن Mass Concrete هي موضع خلاف بين الكودات فبعضها يعتبرها عندما تكون سماكة الخرسانة اكبر من3feets اي بحدود 90 سم وبعضها تعتبرها عندما تكون السماكة اكبر من 5feets اي بحدود 150 سم وعليه فالحالة لديك لا تعتبر Mass Concrete .
والحدود السابقة ليست وحدها التي تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار وانما اهمية المبنى وحجم الخرسانة الاجمالي المطلوب صبه.
وفي حالتك يفضل ان يتم الصب على طبقتين 2 layers وان يتم صب الخرسانة بدرجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 26-30 درجة مئوية وفي الصباح الباكر او في الليل والتهدل للخرسانة slump 18-20 cm 
وبعد انهاء الصب يجب تغطية الخرسانة وبما انك ستستخدم GGBFS بنسبة 70%(يفضل استخدام مادة مانعة للنش في الخرسانة Water Proofing ) فانه في هذه الحالة ستكون حرارة الخرسانة في الوسط Core لن تزيد عن 70 درجة مئوية (160F)والفرق بين الداخل والسطح للخرسانة لن يزيد عن 20 درجة مئوية (35F) وهي بالتالي ستحقق شروط المواصفات وهذا من خلال خبرة سابقة .​ 
*



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد 

 
السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين :
موضوع ال mass concrete اصبح الان موضوع مهم خاصه اننا اصبحنا نتعامل الان مع هذا الموضوع كثيرا , خاصه في raft foundation 
فمثلا لدينا رافت ب 2,5 م مساحه حوالي 9000 م2
السؤال المهم و الموضوع المطروح هو 
ما هي الخطوات العمليه لمعالجة الخرسانه بعد الصب concrete curing
و هل من الافضل الاستعانه بال steam curing او ال wet cuting الشائع للمحافظه على الخرسانه او اي طريقه معينه تنصحون بها
و هل من المفيد اضافه اي admixtures لتقليل تبخر المياه و السيطره على الحراره المنبعثه من الكونكريت
و بالنسبه للكونكريت : هل من الافضل في هذه الحاله اضافه fly ash او ggps او اي مواد اخرى للتقليل من حراره الانبعاث من الخرسانه
و ما هي الطرق المناسبه لتقليل حرارة الانبعاث للكونكريت بطرق اخرى .....
و هل ينصح بصب الخرسانه على مرحلتين 
ارجو من المهندسين المحترمين الافاده و المساهمة في هذا الموضوع المهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**السلام عليكم*
*شكرك على طرح هذا السؤال وهو في مجمله مكرر حيث تكون الاهمية في mass concrete المحافظة على درجة حرارة الخرسانة اثناء تصلبها الى الحدود المسموح من حيث الحرارة العظمي وفرق درجةالحرارة بين داخل الخرسانة وخارجها فهي التي تسبب مشاكل التشققات الناتجة عن الحرارة في الخرسانة وللتوضيح اكثر اعيد المشاركات التي وضعنها في باب " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية "*
*المشاركة الاولى*​ 

*بخصوص صب الخرسانة هناك عاملان يحدان ذلك 

سماكة صب الخرسانة 
ابعاد الهندسية (الطول * العرض) 
وهذين العاملين فيه محل اختلاف في الكودات والاختلاف الاكبر بين المهندسين في المواقع وخصوصا بين الاستشاري والمقاول وذلك حول كيفية صب المساحات الكبيرة ذات السماكة وبدول حصول تشققات في الخرسانة .*
*ارفق هنا تعريف ACI *​ 


*Defining Mass Concrete*​ 
*ACI Committee 116 defines mass concrete as “any large volume of cast-in-place concrete with dimensions large enough to require that measures be taken to cope with the generation of heat and attendant volume change to minimize cracking.” This categorization can include structural components with moderate- to high-cement-contenet concrete, massive structural elements of mat foundations, and to dams and other large structures that use concrete with a low cement *******et. *​ 
*In any mass concrete application, temperatures rise through heat of hydration. As the interior concrete rises in temperature, the outer concrete may be cooling and contracting; if the temperature varies too much within the structure, the material can crack. A variety of factors influence temperature changes, including the size of the component, the amount of reinforcement, the ambient temperature, the initial temperature of the concrete at time of placement and curing program. *​
*
فقسم يعتمد تقسيم لمساحات محدودة 35-40م2 ويتم عمل فواصل الصب الكبيرة وذلك للتحكم في التشققات الناتجة في الخرسانة Shrinkage ويكون ذلك من خلال عمل Construction Jointsبحسب متطلباتها ( استمرار حديد التسليح- تخشين ومعالجة الفاصل-وضع مانع للتسرب Waterstop وغيرها من المتطلبات والتي تم شرحها http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-20.html وذلك للبلاطات الارضية Slab on grade SOG)
الطريقة الثانية تقسيم البلاطة الى اجزاء بحيث لا يزيد الطول عن 25 م مع عمل Strips pour بين الاجزاء (ترك فاصل بعرض ليكن 1 م على وسط البلاطة وصب الجانبين مع ترك كامل طول الرافت لفترة طويله حتى يتم تصلب كامل الخراسانة والهدف من ذلك التحكم بالتشققات Cracks Control
الطريقة الثالثة( والتي اميل اليها بشكل شخصي وخصوصا عندما يكون يكون water tableمنسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفع)وهي ان يتم صب الرافت بالكامل مع اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لذلك وهي:-

استخدام خرسانة باسمنت يعطي اقل حرارة عند التفاعل خليط من الاسمنت البورتلندي و( الاسمنت البوزولاني - او Fly Ash او GGBFS)يتم عمل الاختبارات اللازمة للحصول على القوة المطلوبة للخرسانة مع اقل درجة حرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت.
تحديد حرارة الصب للخرسانة(من خلال الخبرة يجب الا تزيد عن 22 درجة مئوية بالنسبة للرافت=يتم عمل الاختبارات بذلك ) بحيث لا تزيد الحرارة للخرسانة اثناء تصلبها عن 50 درجة مئوية ولا يزيد الفرق بين طبقات الخرسانة عن 25 درجة مئوية وللتأكد من ذلك يتم تركيب مجساتheat sensors حيث يتم تركيبها على ثلاث مستويات (في الاسفل والوسط والاعلى) وفي اكثر من منطقة في الرافت (الاطراف -الزوايا -المنتصف)ومتابعة قياس الحراراة على مدار الساعة.
تغطية الخرسانة بشكل جيد ويمكن استعمال الخيش المبلل مع التغطية بالنايلون والحشب وقد تتخذ اجراءات اخرى حسب القراءات التي يحصل عليها من المجسات بحيث نحقق الشرطين السابقين ( اعلى درجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 50 والفراق لا يزيد عن 25 درجة).
استخدام اقل نسبة من w/C وذلك باستخدام مميعات خاصة للخرسانة super plasticizers, low water 
استخدام مؤخرات الشك للخرسانة بحيث يضمن ان يتم صب الخرسانة بدون حصول Cold Joint ويتم تحديد ذلك بالمختبر.
وهناك من يشترط استخدام الخرسانة ذاتية الانضغاط self compacted concrete scc لخرسانة الرافت.




اقتباس: 
ولكن سؤال 
اقتباس:
انت ذكرت انه يجب تركيب مجسات لضمان ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة
طيب ما ذا إذا تجاوزتها
يعني شو الاجراء الوقائي ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*
*اشكر لك متابعتك واهتمامك بالموضوع، بخصوص المجسات لحرارية Heat Sennsors ليس الهدف منها ضمان ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة مئوية وانما الهدف منها هي للمراقبة وقياس درجات الحرارة داخل الخرسانة اي بمعنى اخر للقراءة فقط .*
*اما كيف نضمن ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة مئوية فسوف اشرحة لاحقا*
*



 لكن لم تتم الاجابه على السؤال الاهم 
كيف يمكن الحصول على اقل عدد من ال construction joints و اكبر مساحه من الصب و ما هي الحسابات المطلوبه لاقناع الاستشاري بذلك....
مثلا : لدينا raft foundation مساحة 4000م2 و سماكه 2م .... كيف ممكن ان اصب هذه raft على 4 او 5 مراحل فقط ....و قد اضطر لصبها على مرحلتين فقط.....
كيف يمكن ذلك/

أنقر للتوسيع...

**المشاركة الثالثة*
*في البداية كما ذكرت لك هناك ثلاثة اراء بهذا الموضوع ولا اعرف المواصفات لديك ماذا تشترط باي الطرق الثلاثة يفترض ان يكون الصب .وكذلك لا اعرف في بلد هو المشروع وما هي الظروف المحيطة بالامكانيات للصب مرة واحدة وهل هناك مياه جوفية ام لا وغيرها من المستلزمات للصب .*
*لانه في منطقة الخليج معظم Mat or Raft Foundation تم صبها على مرحلة واحدة ويمكن مشاهدة ذلك في اي مشروع ومن خلال البيانات من شركات صب الخرسانة حيث يكون لديها سجل record بذلك من حيث كمية الصب والوقت الذي استغرقته ونوع الاسمنت ودرجة حرارة الخرسانة ونتائج القراءات بعد صب الخرسانة مع اتخاذ الاجراءات التي ذكرتها سابقا حيث يعتبر الصب في هذه الحالة Mass concrete اي بكميات كبيرة والتي عند صبها يجب تأمين الشروط السابقة في الكود.*
*



*
*هذه صورة لرافت سماكة البلاطة 10قدم=3.2 م وكمية الخرسانة بحدود 3450 م3*
*وتم صبها مرة واحدة.*
*



*​ 
*



*
*لاحظ تغطية الحديد للاعمدة والجدران قبل الصب وذلك للمحافظة على نظافة الحديد وتقليل التبادل الحراري بين الجو المحيط والخرسانة*
*ولشرح الفكرة اقدم لك طريقة التنفيذ بالصور*​ 
*Project Characteristics*​ 
*The project consisted of the construction of a 22,000 CY mass concrete mat foundation for a medical facility in Houston, TX. CA’s work consisted of working with the Structural Engineer of Record, General Contractor, Concrete Sub-Contractor, Independent Testing Laboratory, and the Ready-Mixed Concrete Supplier to develop a construction plan for the placement, curing, and protection of the concrete to ensure the quality of the concrete in-place. CA developed a plan for the preparation and placement of the mass concrete including monitoring of internal concrete temperatures afterseveral meetings with all parties involved in the construction, review of plans, drawings, and specifications, evaluation of the mixture proportions, and prior experience. CA’s work also included developing the quality control program for accepting the fresh concrete delivered to the job, temperature monitoring plan, concrete specifications, curing methods, and early age protection to prevent distress of the concrete. Through daily monitoring of the ambient and internal concrete temperatures, CA was able to provide the General Contractor with guidelines for proceeding with construction as quickly as possible while ensuring that the concrete did not experience any thermal cracking.*​ 
*



*
*لاحظ هنا تجزئة الصب على مراحلتين بسبب فرق المنسوب للرافت*

*



*

*حديد تسليح الرافت وكذلك موقع Sensors (النقاط السواداء وهي على 3 مستويات على الماسورة البيضاء في وسط الرافت)*


*



*


*



*

*عملية صب الخراسانة للرافت pouring concrete for mat foundation *

*



*


*صب المرحلة الثانية (تم التقسيم على مرحلتين بسبب وجود فرق في المنسوب للرافت )وانهاء finishing للجزء الامامي للرافت(لاحظ التغطية للخرسانة المصبوبة سابقا)*


*



*

*التغطية فورا بعد انهاء الصب finishing لسطح الخرسانة*

*



*


*رش الماء curing للخرسانة ومن ثم اعادة التغطية *


*



*

*نتائج القراءات للمجسات حيث يلاحظ ان درجة الحرارة العظمى للخرسانة Max. Temp= 132.5 F*
*اما بخصوص كيفية اقناع الاستشاري فهذا يعود للمواصفات وما يطلبه الاستشاري لتصورة عن طريقة الصب على مرة واحدة او اجزاء وهذا الشرح وغيرة من الامثله في النت ومن خلال خبرة الشركة الموردة للخرسانة وتعاون المختبر في اجراء الفحصوصات المطلوبة على الخرسانة قبل الصب Method statement التي ستتبع اثناء التنفيذ لضمان عدم حصول تشققات في الخرسانة بسبب الحرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت وحرارة الخرسانة اثناء الصب وحرارة الجو كل ذلك سيقنع الاستشاري بصحة الاجراءات المتبعة وننتظر منك المشاركة بعد انهاء الصب في بيان كيف تمت عملية الصب وما هي الاجراءات التي اتبعت لتنفيذ ذلك لنستفيد جميعا من ذلك*​


----------



## مندوزا (14 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة للخزان فأعتقد أن نقاط التوقف (construction joint) في الصب يتم أختيارها في أماكن ال (zero shear) أي في نقاط أكبر عزم............. أما ال (expansion joint) فهناك محددات في الكود الأمريكي والبريطاني الخاص بتصميم الخزانات يتم على أساسها تحديد مواقعها وهناك مواد خاصة يتم بواسطتها ختم( sealing) ال joints


----------



## علي نورالدين (24 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## الاقدام (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحتم ، عندى سؤال بسيط ، لو كان عندى فى الموقع جزئ مصبوب خرسانة عادية مغموسة بعمق 1متر ، وعاوز أصب جزئ تانى ، ولكن لا يوجد مجال لصب هذا الجزئ سوى أنى أنزل البامب وسيارات الخرسانة على الجزئ المصبوب القديم ، فهل هناك مشكلة على من حركة البامب والسيارات على الجزئ المصبوب ؟؟؟


----------



## الاقدام (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عندى سؤال تانى ، ما هى أعلى درجة حرارة للجو يمكن الصب فيها بحيث لاتتسبب فى زيادة درجة حرارة الخرسانة عن الدرجة المسموحة لها ؟؟؟
وما هى المواد المطلوب اضافتها للخرسانة للحفاظ على درجة حرارتها المسموحة فى حالة أذا اضطررت الى الصب فى اوقات درجة حرارة الجو مرتفعة عن الحد المسموح بة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2011)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لوسمحتم ، عندى سؤال بسيط ، لو كان عندى فى الموقع جزئ مصبوب خرسانة عادية مغموسة بعمق 1متر ، وعاوز أصب جزئ تانى ، ولكن لا يوجد مجال لصب هذا الجزئ سوى أنى أنزل البامب وسيارات الخرسانة على الجزئ المصبوب القديم ، فهل هناك مشكلة على من حركة البامب والسيارات على الجزئ المصبوب ؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم
يمكنك القيام بذلك وان شاء الله لن تحدث لديك مشكلة .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2011)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى سؤال تانى ، ما هى أعلى درجة حرارة للجو يمكن الصب فيها بحيث لاتتسبب فى زيادة درجة حرارة الخرسانة عن الدرجة المسموحة لها ؟؟؟
> وما هى المواد المطلوب اضافتها للخرسانة للحفاظ على درجة حرارتها المسموحة فى حالة أذا اضطررت الى الصب فى اوقات درجة حرارة الجو مرتفعة عن الحد المسموح بة ؟؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم


> عندى سؤال تانى ، ما هى أعلى درجة حرارة للجو يمكن الصب فيها بحيث لاتتسبب فى زيادة درجة حرارة الخرسانة عن الدرجة المسموحة لها ؟؟؟


لم تحدد الكودات اعلى درجة يمكن الصب بها بحيث تكون درجة الحرارة للخرسانة اقل من 30 درجة مئويو ولكن من الخبرة تكون اقل من 25 درجة مئوية .
اما بخصوص الفقرة الثانية من سؤالك فقد تم الرد عليها في وقت سابق 
الصب في الاجواء الحارة
بالنسبة لدرجة الحرارة القصوى للخرسانة عند الصب فهي( المشاركة للمهندس خالد الازهري)
في الكود المصري 
فقرة 2-3-1-3 درجة حرارة الخرسانة الطازجة
يجب أخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة بحيث لا تزيد درجة حرارة الخرسانة الطازجة عند صبها على 30 درجة مئوية. 
في الكود البريطاني BS8110-97
في الفقرة 6-5-2 Concreting in hot weather
...At the time of placing no part of the concrete should have a temperature exceeding 30 °C, unless it can be
demonstrated that a higher temperature will not have any detrimental 
effects on the concrete
ومن مشاركاتي السابقة بهذا الخصوص
بخصوص الصب في الاجواء الحارة ولتلافي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الخرسانة هناك عدة اساليب تتبع لتخفيض حرارة الخرسانة .
ولتوضيح ذلك اعود بالذاكرة ان مكونات الخرسانة هي ( الاسمنت، الماء ، الحصويات=الزلط =الركام Aggregates ). ولتخفيض الحرارة لا بد من تخفيض حرارة المكونات الداخلية في الخرسانة وكذلك الاسباب التي تؤدي الى توليد الحرارة ( وهي ناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت مع الماء) لذلك لتحفيض الحرارة نقوم بما يلي:

1- الاسمنت من حيث المبدأ لا يمكن تخفيض درجة حرارة ولكن يمكن تخفيض تأثره بارتفاع درجة الحرارة من خلال 

طلاء مستودعات الاسمنت silos باللون الابيض لعكس حرارة الشمس وتقليل تأثرة من اشعة الشمس.​
ان يتم وضع الاسمنت تحت مظلات ومهوية اذا كان في اكياس ومرفوع عن الارضية.​
عدم استخدام الاسمنت من المصنع مباشرة حيث تكون حرارة الاسمنت مرتفعة عند انتاجة.​
2- الماء : يتم تبردة الماء من خلال مبردات chilers او استخدام الثلج بدلا من الماء.​3- تقليل نسبة الماء وذلك من خلال استخدام المضافات Admixtures التي تعطى درجة تشغيل عالية للخرسانة Workability وهناك اضافات تعطى زيادة في قوة الخرسانة وبالتالي نقلل من كمية الاسمنت.

4- تقليل نسبة الاسمنت بالخلطة مع المحافظة على القوة المطلوبة وذلمك باستخدام الاضافات او استبدال الاسمنت العادي OPC باسمنت GGBFS او السليكا او Fly Ash او البوزولان.

5- تبريد الحصويات من خلال استخدام المرشات sprinkler في الليل اما في النهار يتم تغطية الحصويات Aggregates

6- طلاء خلاطات الاسمنت Truck Mixer باللون الابيض وكذلك تغطيتها بالخيش المبلل.

7- الصب في ما بعد المغرب اةو في الصباح الباكر.​
ومن خلال اتخاذ الاجراءات السابقة جميعها او عدد منها يمكن ان نحصل على حرارة خرسانة اقل من (30 - 35 )درجة مئوية وهي تحتلف من كود لاخر وحسب اهمية المنشأة الخرسانية فعند تنفيذ سد من الخرسانة المدحولة Roller Compacted Concrete كانت درجة الحرارة القصوى المسموح بها 25 درجة مئوية وفي الموانئ كانت 30 درجة مئوية وهذا يعود للمواصفات التي تحدد لكل مشروع.
بخصوص " تبريد الحصويات من خلال استخدام المرشات sprinkler في الليل اما في النهار يتم تغطية الحصويات aggregates"
هذه حقيقة ماخوذة من كتاب المواصفات الاردنية للابنية وهي منقولة عن المواصفات الامريكية ولكن هذه المواصفات قديمة حيث كانت تلك التقنية مستخدمة اما تفسير ذلك :- 

يتم الرش بالليل للاستفادة من الماء في تبريد الحصويات Aggregates حيث تتبخر الماء بفعل الحرارة ونتيجة تبخر المء فانها تكتسب حرارة من الحصويات ( على ما اذكر من ايام الدراسة 270 كالوري لكل غرام من الماء).
وفي النهاء قبل البدء بالخلط يتم قياس نسبة الرطوبة ودرجة حرارة الحصويات قبل البدء بالخلط.
يتم التغطية للحصويات وذلك للحفاظ على درجة الحرارة للحصويات ام اذا تم الرش في النهاء فان اشة الشمس ستسخن الحصويات وبالتالي فان الاستفادة من التبريد باستخدام المرشات ستكون غير فعاله بشكل كبير لذلك من الافضل الاحتفاظ بالتبريد والحرارة التي وصلت اليها الحصويات في الليل .
اما في الوقت فلم تعد التقنية السابقة ضرورية في المشاريع الكبيرة مثل السدود مثلا حيث يتم غمر الحصويات بالماء المثلج حيث تنخفض حرارتها بشكل سريع ومن ثم تجفف بالهواء البارد وبالتالي فعند استخدام هذه الحصويات مع ماء مثلج فيمكن الحصول على خرسانة بدرجة حرارة قريبه من 4 درجات مئوية (مع بان حرارة الجو بحدود 35-40 درجة مئوية) كم تم تنفيذ ذلك في بناء سد هوفر بالبرازيل.






تبريد الحصويات باستخدام الماء المثلج .
وللمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع اليك هذه الابحاث
http://www.kti-plersch.com/01_englis...tecooling.html
http://www.authorstream.com/Presenta...pt-powerpoint/
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164442.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-91.html
ولحساب حرارة الخرسانة المتوقعة بعد الخلط ارفق لك ملف خاص بذلك

ولكن الاهم من صب الحرسانة في درجة حرارة اقل من 30 درجة مئوية هي الا تزيد حرارة الخرسانه بعد الصب عن حرارة الخرسانة في الوسط Core عن 70 درجة مئوية (160F)والفرق بين الداخل والسطح للخرسانة لن يزيد عن 20 درجة مئوية (35F) 
وقد شرحت ذلك بالتفصل في وقت سابق
المشاركة الثالثة
*في البداية كما ذكرت لك هناك ثلاثة اراء بهذا الموضوع ولا اعرف المواصفات لديك ماذا تشترط باي الطرق الثلاثة يفترض ان يكون الصب .وكذلك لا اعرف في بلد هو المشروع وما هي الظروف المحيطة بالامكانيات للصب مرة واحدة وهل هناك مياه جوفية ام لا وغيرها من المستلزمات للصب .*
*لانه في منطقة الخليج معظم Mat or Raft Foundation تم صبها على مرحلة واحدة ويمكن مشاهدة ذلك في اي مشروع ومن خلال البيانات من شركات صب الخرسانة حيث يكون لديها سجل record بذلك من حيث كمية الصب والوقت الذي استغرقته ونوع الاسمنت ودرجة حرارة الخرسانة ونتائج القراءات بعد صب الخرسانة مع اتخاذ الاجراءات التي ذكرتها سابقا حيث يعتبر الصب في هذه الحالة Mass concrete اي بكميات كبيرة والتي عند صبها يجب تأمين الشروط السابقة في الكود.*
*



*
*هذه صورة لرافت سماكة البلاطة 10قدم=3.2 م وكمية الخرسانة بحدود 3450 م3*
*وتم صبها مرة واحدة.*
*



*

*



*
*لاحظ تغطية الحديد للاعمدة والجدران قبل الصب وذلك للمحافظة على نظافة الحديد وتقليل التبادل الحراري بين الجو المحيط والخرسانة*
*ولشرح الفكرة اقدم لك طريقة التنفيذ بالصور*​

*Project Characteristics*​

*The project consisted of the construction of a 22,000 CY mass concrete mat foundation for a medical facility in Houston, TX. CA’s work consisted of working with the Structural Engineer of Record, General Contractor, Concrete Sub-Contractor, Independent Testing Laboratory, and the Ready-Mixed Concrete Supplier to develop a construction plan for the placement, curing, and protection of the concrete to ensure the quality of the concrete in-place. CA developed a plan for the preparation and placement of the mass concrete including monitoring of internal concrete temperatures afterseveral meetings with all parties involved in the construction, review of plans, drawings, and specifications, evaluation of the mixture proportions, and prior experience. CA’s work also included developing the quality control program for accepting the fresh concrete delivered to the job, temperature monitoring plan, concrete specifications, curing methods, and early age protection to prevent distress of the concrete. Through daily monitoring of the ambient and internal concrete temperatures, CA was able to provide the General Contractor with guidelines for proceeding with construction as quickly as possible while ensuring that the concrete did not experience any thermal cracking.*​

*



*
*لاحظ هنا تجزئة الصب على مراحلتين بسبب فرق المنسوب للرافت*

*



*

*حديد تسليح الرافت وكذلك موقع Sensors (النقاط السواداء وهي على 3 مستويات على الماسورة البيضاء في وسط الرافت)*


*



*


*



*

*عملية صب الخراسانة للرافت pouring concrete for mat foundation *

*



*


*صب المرحلة الثانية (تم التقسيم على مرحلتين بسبب وجود فرق في المنسوب للرافت )وانهاء finishing للجزء الامامي للرافت(لاحظ التغطية للخرسانة المصبوبة سابقا)*


*



*

*التغطية فورا بعد انهاء الصب finishing لسطح الخرسانة*

*



*


*رش الماء curing للخرسانة ومن ثم اعادة التغطية *


*



*

*نتائج القراءات للمجسات حيث يلاحظ ان درجة الحرارة العظمى للخرسانة Max. Temp= 132.5 F*
*اما بخصوص كيفية اقناع الاستشاري فهذا يعود للمواصفات وما يطلبه الاستشاري لتصورة عن طريقة الصب على مرة واحدة او اجزاء وهذا الشرح وغيرة من الامثله في النت ومن خلال خبرة الشركة الموردة للخرسانة وتعاون المختبر في اجراء الفحصوصات المطلوبة على الخرسانة قبل الصب Method statement التي ستتبع اثناء التنفيذ لضمان عدم حصول تشققات في الخرسانة بسبب الحرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت وحرارة الخرسانة اثناء الصب وحرارة الجو كل ذلك سيقنع الاستشاري بصحة الاجراءات المتبعة وننتظر منك المشاركة بعد انهاء الصب في بيان كيف تمت عملية الصب وما هي الاجراءات التي اتبعت لتنفيذ ذلك لنستفيد جميعا من ذلك*​


----------



## الاقدام (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
أشكر المهندس رزق شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة .
بالنسبة لاستفسار حضرتك عن مكان المشروع فهو فى المملكة العربية السعودية ،
بالنسبة للمواصفات فهى تحدد درجة حرارة الجو القصوى 35 درجة مؤية , ودرجة حرارة الخرسانة لاتزيد عن 30 درجة مؤية ،
بالنسبة لمنسوب المياة فهو أسفل الاساسات بحوالى 20سم ،
بالنسبة لامكانيية الصب مرة واحدة أعتقد أن هذا صعب حيث ان كميات الخرسانة فى اللبشة فقط كبيرة تصل الى 6500م3 تقريبا .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 مايو 2011)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> أشكر المهندس رزق شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة .
> بالنسبة لاستفسار حضرتك عن مكان المشروع فهو فى المملكة العربية السعودية ،
> بالنسبة للمواصفات فهى تحدد درجة حرارة الجو القصوى 35 درجة مؤية , ودرجة حرارة الخرسانة لاتزيد عن 30 درجة مؤية ،
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع.


> عندى سؤال تانى ، ما هى أعلى درجة حرارة للجو يمكن الصب فيها بحيث لاتتسبب فى زيادة درجة حرارة الخرسانة عن الدرجة المسموحة لها ؟؟؟


اذا كنت تقصد انه حسب المواصفات ان درجة الحرارة القصوى للجو 35 درجة مئوية (وبدون استخدام الاحتياطات اللازمة مثل استخدام الماء المبرد او الثلج وتبريد الحصويات ....) بحيث لا تؤدي الى درجة حرارة للخرسانة اكبر من 30 درجة مئوية ؟؟!!.
فهذا غير منطقي فمن المعلوم انه عندما تكون درجة الحرارة 35 فان جميع مكوبنات الخرسانة اذا كانت معرضة للشمس مستكون حرارتها بحدود 35 درجة وهناك حرارة تتولد من تفاعل الاسمنت مع الماء وبالتالي سترفع حرارة مكونات الخرسانة ونتيجة لذلك ستكون حرارة الخرسانة اكبر من 30 درجة وهو غير مسموح به.
وهناك كودات حددت درجة حرارة للجو 40 درجة كحد اقصى للسماح بالصب فيها .


> بالنسبة لامكانيية الصب مرة واحدة أعتقد أن هذا صعب حيث ان كميات الخرسانة فى اللبشة فقط كبيرة تصل الى 6500م3 تقريبا


حسبما ذكرت سيتم الصب على مراحل ما هي عدد مراحل الصب للاساسات ستكون ، وما هي الاجراءات المتخذه لمنع تسرب المياه من خلال فواصل الصب construction joints??
وهل هناك فواصل تمدد expansion joiunts في الرافت raft ??.


----------



## أبو نادر (5 يونيو 2011)

أستاذنا الفاضل م رزق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو تكرم نريد رأيكم فيما يلي:
في حال تواجد فاصل تمدد بين جدارين أو حتى بين عمودين فهل يمكن صبهما معا أم يفضل صب كل منهما على حدى 




وما هي المواد التى يمكن ان توضع لملء الفاصل أثناء التنفيذ وعند استثمار المبنى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يونيو 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذنا الفاضل م رزق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله





أبو نادر قال:


> لو تكرم نريد رأيكم فيما يلي:
> في حال تواجد فاصل تمدد بين جدارين أو حتى بين عمودين فهل يمكن صبهما معا أم يفضل صب كل منهما على حدى
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
اينما وجد لدينا فاصل تمدد Expansion joints يفصل بين جدارين او عمودين او كمرتين beams ....،فيجب التنفيذ على مرحلتين ​
المرحلة الاولى يتم تنفيذها بوجهى طوبار (شدة)Formwork كلمعتاد.​
يتم فك الشدة وتركيب مواد قابلة للاضغاط والتمددexpansion joint filler board مثل (الفلين cork ،البلوسترين polystreen....) ويكون بسماكة فاصل التمدد.​
تركيب حديد المرحلة الثانية (الحالة لديك الجدار )والطوبار من جهة واحدة فقط ومن ثم الصب.​
اما بخصوص تغطية الفاصل فيعتمد على تفاصيل ومواصفات الفواصل .وفي المنتدى موضوع متخصص بذلك قد كتبت فيه.​
ملاحظة
اعتقد ان الفاصل بين الخزانين tanks هو من متطلبات (البناء او الدفاع المدني ) بنتفيذ خزان الحريق fire tank منفصل عن خزان مياه الشرب .

​


----------



## أبو نادر (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا م رزق بالحقيقة الاستشاري طلب وضع flixable sheet مكونة من بيتومين مع فايبر لم أسمع بها قبلا فهل من معلومات حولها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يونيو 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م رزق بالحقيقة الاستشاري طلب وضع flixable sheet مكونة من بيتومين مع فايبر لم أسمع بها قبلا فهل من معلومات حولها


 السلام عليكم
المعلومات المعطاة غير واضحة تماما.
واتوقع ان تكون 
http://www.constructionmaterialsinc...bre Expansion Board/Fibre Expansion Joint.pdf
http://english.hunton.no/assets/BITUMEN.pdf


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ....بالنسبة لمشكلة حصول فراغات بعد فك القالب الخشبي انا بالنسبة لي واجهتني هذه المشكلة في احد المواقع في صبة سقف ففي اثناء الصب حصل عطل في جهاز الفايبريتر للاسف ولكون الموقع بعيد والصب اثناء الليل لم نستطع توفير بديل وبعد فك القالب وجدت حصول فراغ في اسفل السقف في اكثر من منطقة. ببالنسبة للحل قمت بتنظيف المكان فورا من الخرسانة القديمة واستعملت مادة ايبوكسي مع خرسانة وتم تغطية جميع الاماكن ...شكرا للمهندس الاستشاري رزق حجاوي واتمنى منه الاستمرار في طرح هذه الامور للمناقشة من اجل اطلاعنا على اراء جميع المهندسين


----------



## المصري3 (16 يونيو 2011)

كان قد تم صب سقف (بلاطة مصمته) وتم عمل كابولي للبلاطه لمسافة 25 سم (مرفق إسكتش) ولم يتم عمل شوك للكابولي وتم تسليحه بنفس تسليح السقف 6 أسياخ قطر 10مم/م (فرش وغطاء) والسؤال هو من المفترض أن يتم عمل جدار 25سم طوب أحمر مفرغ على هذا الكابولي فهل فيه مشكله في تسليح الكابولي تمنع عمل الجدار أم أن التسليح كافي وإذا كانت هناك مشكله فما الحل.
أفيدوني أفادكم الله​


----------



## nasser kamal (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرررراااااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالا لمعلوماتك والله يزيدك


----------



## sea2007 (28 يونيو 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 يونيو 2011)

*Alternative Types of Floodwalls*

السلام عليكم
للحد من مخاطر الفيضانات المياه للسيول او الانهار او البحار يتم عمل سواند floodwalls او حواجز لمنع المياه من الفيضان .
وساشرح بشكل مختصر لكل نوع من هذه الانواع والاشهر في الاستخدام.
Alternative Types of Floodwalls

Gravity Wall
الجدران الكتلية وتكون الخرسانة او الخرسانة المغموسة (خرسانة + حجارة ) ةتعتمد في توازنها ومقاومتها على الوزن الذاتي لها
A gravity wall consists of mass concrete, generally without reinforcement which gains its stability from the mass of the wall.






Buttress Retaining Wall
الجدران الاستنادية المدعمة counterwall وتكون من الخرسانة المسلحة وهي شبية بالجدران الاستنادية ذات الشكل T ولكن لها دعم من الخلف لزيادة التوازن وتقليل الاجهادات على الجدار.
A buttress retaining wall is similar to a T Wall, except that it is used where the stem of the wall is long. To reduce stresses in the stem, it contains buttresses at intervals along the wall to tie the stem and base slab together.​


​
Cellular Concrete Walls​
الجدران الخلوية الخرسانية وهي شبيه في عملها للجدران الكتلة​Cellular concrete walls function similar to concrete gravity walls. However, instead of a solid mass of concrete, the weight of the wall is a combination of the concrete cell and the weight of the soil contained by the cell.​


​
Folding Floodwall​
The folding floodwall consists of a flood barrier which is hinged along the bottom so that it can be lowered to a horizontal position to form a walk, or to fit flush with existing ground or pavement. A floodwall in Monroe, Louisiana is based on this concept



​
Cellular Sheet Pile Wall​
A cellular sheet pile wall consists of interlocking steel-sheet piling driven as a series of interconnecting cells; cells may be of circular type or of straight-wall diaphragm type. The cells are filled with material which provides weight (mass) for stability



​
Sheet Pile Cells​
Flood Wall Constructed with Steel Sheet Pile Cellular Structures



http://www.iwr.usace.army.mil/docs/...FloodRiskReduction/Sheet-Pile-Cells-Large.gif




​
L Wall with Kicker Pile​
An L Wall with a Kicker Pile is similar to a T wall on a pile foundation. In a T-Wall on a pile foundation, the steel sheet piling is a pile acting to control seepage and/or resist any unbalanced forces due to global instability. Whereas, in an L-Wall, the steel sheet piling is a pile acting to control seepage and provide support to the structure.​


​
Mechanically Stabilized Backfill​



​


----------



## أبو نادر (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
أستاذتا الفاضل م رزق 
بارك الله بكم وبعلمكم 
سبق وتكلمتم في الوضوع التالي:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159470.html
عن صب الcore مع ترك recess او key بحال استخدام الشدة المنزلقة
نرجو زيادة نوضيح حول هذا ال key
اعتبارا من اي قطر نستخدم كبلر 
وكم طول التشريك للجزء الداخل من الكبلر نحو داخل الجدار
وكيف يتم الثني عند الاقطار الصغيرة 
وهل عمق الكي هو مقدار تغطية خرسانة الكور فقط ام اعمق
نرجو توضيح امر هذا الكي كما عودتمونا
سؤال أخر بحالة الادراج ضمن كور أيهما أفضل 
1-استخدام وضع مشابه للسابق
2-او صب الجدار مع الدرج على مرحلتين حتى منسوب الاستراحة ثم بقية الجدران


----------



## احمد حسين2010 (30 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس رزق انا راى أن يتم وقف الصب بالنسبة للقواعد فى أول السملات بعد صب القاعدة وعلى زاوية خمسة واربعين أما بالنسبة للجدار فيتم إيقاف الخرسانة راسية ويتم أستخدام أضافات للخرسانة لمنع نفاذية الماء تماما مع أستمرار الحديد الافقى (البرندات) وعند أستكمال الصب يرش الجزء الخرسانى القديم بسيكا ديور للربط بين الخرسانة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 يونيو 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أستاذتا الفاضل م رزق
> بارك الله بكم وبعلمكم
> سبق وتكلمتم في الوضوع التالي:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159470.html
> ...


 السلام عليكم



> عن صب الcore مع ترك recess او key بحال استخدام الشدة المنزلقة
> نرجو زيادة نوضيح حول هذا ال key



يكون بسماكة الجدار عد تنفيذة من اجل الكمرات اما من اجل البلاطات فيكفي 10 سم.



> اعتبارا من اي قطر نستخدم كبلر



يكون الزاميا من قطر اكبر من 32 ملم ويكم استخدامة من اجل اي قطر ولكن من الناجية الاقصادية فيكون بعد 12 مم .



> وكم طول التشريك للجزء الداخل من الكبلر نحو داخل الجدار



يتم تطبيق نفس الشروط اللازمة لحديد التسليح
وللمزيد اليك هذا الرابط يشرح بالتفصيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218839.html


> -او صب الجدار مع الدرج على مرحلتين حتى منسوب الاستراحة ثم بقية الجدران


في الابنية السكنية يمكن تنفيذ ذلك بان تم الصب على مرحلتين او مرحلة واحدة ولكن في المشاريع الكبيرة والمستعجلة فيتم صب جدران الدرج وعمل تشاريك لحديد الدرج ويصب في وقت لاحق او ينم الصب الدرج في مرحلة واحدة.


----------



## عرفه فاوي (5 يوليو 2011)

الاخ المصري اعتقد ان كابولي 25 سم بالتسليح الذي ذكرته يمكنه تحمل الجدار المراد بناءه فوق هذا الكابولي طبقا لما هو موضح بالمرفق


----------



## tamerdawood (5 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم بالنسبه لمشكلة التعشيش وارده فى اى مشروع والحل الذى اوردته هو الحل الامثل يا اخى الكريم (الجروت) وطبعا سبب التعشيش كثره الحديد مع سوء فى هز الخرسانه وشكرا


----------



## marwa maher f (13 يوليو 2011)

وفقكم الله لهذا الطرح الرائع
لكن من الممكن ان تشرحوا لنا ما هي مادة الgrout وما هي مكوناتهة؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يوليو 2011)

marwa maher f قال:


> وفقكم الله لهذا الطرح الرائع
> لكن من الممكن ان تشرحوا لنا ما هي مادة الgrout وما هي مكوناتهة؟


السلام عليكم
الجراوت عبارة عن خليط من المواد من الاسمنت والرمل ومواد خاصة (بدون او مع حصويات aggregates ) وهناك عددة انواع من الجروات ومن اشهرها:-
ORDINARY CEMENT 
is a Portland cement and is the type commonly used for this type of grouting. It is a hydraulic cement, which means that it reacts with water to set and form a hard product. 
MICROFINE CEMENTS
Some grouts use this to facilitate penetration. These cements are much finer than ordinary cements and this means they can flow into finer cracks, and can sometimes penetrate adequately in alluvials. 
Other types of cements used include oilwell, rapid-setting and specially formulated cements (not shown in the tabulation above).
CLAY GROUTS 
are suspensions of finely ground clay in water. Bentonite is the usual clay, but attapulgite or suitable local clays have been used. 
CHEMICAL GROUTS 
use formulations which react after a set time to form a gel, usually. Because the ingredients are fluids they do not have particles (such as cement) to restrict flow through fine voids. 
JET GROUTING 
uses very high pressure jets radiating from the grout holes to form voids, which are then filled with cement grout.
http://www.nrmca.org/aboutconcrete/cips/22p.pdf​
ومن اشهر الانواع 

Cementitious Grout حيث يكون خليط من الاسمن والرمل ومواد مضافة ويتم استخدام من خلال خلطة بالماء.
http://www.4shared.com/document/lPn1ISNa/High-performance_cementitious_.html
http://www.sika.co.id/attachments/103_Sikagrout%20214-11.pdf

epoxy Gout وهو من مواد كيميائية وعلى الاغلب من مادتين Resin & Hrderner حيث يتم خلطهما ويكون الخليط سريع التصلب وذو قوة كسر عالية (70 Mpa
http://www.appliedconcretesolutions.com.au/downloads/Datasheet/Epoxy Grout.pdf


----------



## زيد عبدالهادي (17 يوليو 2011)

*م رزق حجاوي*

_السلام عليكم 
الحقيقة انا من اشد المعجبين بفقرة مشكل وحلول للمهندس رزق حجاوي
في عندي مساهمه ولاادري اذا كانت مكرره
لو كان في عندك اعمال صب سقف او جسر (كمره )وقد وصلت بالصب 30 % من السقف او الجسر وحصل عندي مشكله في تجهيز الكونكريت او عطل بالخباطه وتطلب حل المشكله ان يتوقف الصب لليوم واكمال الفعاليه لليوم الثاني علما ان الجو حار واكيد تعرف مشاكل المفاصل بالسقوف 
فما هو الحل الهندسي لهذه المشكله ؟؟؟؟؟_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يوليو 2011)

زيد عبدالهادي قال:


> _السلام عليكم _
> _الحقيقة انا من اشد المعجبين بفقرة مشكل وحلول للمهندس رزق حجاوي_
> _في عندي مساهمه ولاادري اذا كانت مكرره_
> _لو كان في عندك اعمال صب سقف او جسر (كمره )وقد وصلت بالصب 30 % من السقف او الجسر وحصل عندي مشكله في تجهيز الكونكريت او عطل بالخباطه وتطلب حل المشكله ان يتوقف الصب لليوم واكمال الفعاليه لليوم الثاني علما ان الجو حار واكيد تعرف مشاكل المفاصل بالسقوف _
> _فما هو الحل الهندسي لهذه المشكله ؟؟؟؟؟_


السلام عليكم
قبل الاجابة على سؤالك هناك تعليق بسيط بخصوص التجهيزات اللازمة والاحتياطات اللازم اتخاذها قبل الصب وخصوصا عندما يكون لدينا كميات كبيرة او مناطق لا يسمح بالتوقف فيها او غيرها من المشاكل .


فالافضل في بداية المشروع عند اختيار مقاولي اعمال توريد الخرسانة الا يكون الحكم في الاختيار هو السعر فقط فهناك من الامور اهم كثيرا من السعر وهي على سبيل المثال

سجل QA/QC لمورد الخرسانة حيث يفضل ان يطلب لمدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر لنوعيات الخرسانة المطلوبة ومراجعة نتائج الكسر من حيث Max. ,Min, Ave.تشتت النتائج deveiation عدد العينات ، درجات الحراساة للخرسانة وعند قبول هذه النتائج يطلب من المورد التقيد بها من حيث النتائج للخرسانة وليس على اساس قوة الخرسانة التي تم الشراء بموجبها.
بعد موقع التوريد عن المشروع.
عدد السيارات لنقل الخرسانة .
عدد الخلاطات ، سيارات الضخ (والارتفاعات التي يمكن الوصل اليها ، سايلوهات الاسمنت ، شلرات تبريد الماء...... من التجهيزات 
سعر البيع وهل سعر المضخة مشمول ام لا.
طريقة الدفع.
التقيد بالمواعيد.
امكانية تامين اكثر من سيارة ضخ .
كل ماسبق يوضع له نقاط والمورد الذي يحصل على اعلى نقاط يتم الشراء منه.
اعود لسؤالك لنفرض ان جميع الظروف الاحتياطية لم تجدي نفعا وحصل توقف في الصب ففي هذه الحالة يتم الاجراء التالي

لتلافي الخطأ المتكرر يجب ان تيم الصب من جهة واحدة حتى الوصول للنهاية وليس فرد الخرسانة على كامل المساحة بسماكات قليل (بحجة ان الافضل للدعم الا يتم الصب بكامل السماكة مرة واحدة -في السماكات الكبيرة يتم الصب بسماكة 30 سم لكل طبقة ولكن يتم عمل تداخل بين الطبقات بحيث لا يحصل cold joint )>
نقدر ان تم توقف الصب هل هو في منطقة Max Shear او منطقة Max Moment ام في منطقة هناك قص وعزوم .
يتم اضافة حديد تسليح للقص ( عدد من الكانات على شكل حرف U وكذلك حديد تسليح في منطقة الشد للكمره .او البلاطة.
نحاول ان يكون توقف الصب عموديا على المقطع اما بقص الخرسانة قبل جفافها 
عند بدء تصلب الخرسانة اذا كان هناك امكانية من خلال رش الماء الخفيف والفرشاه المعدنية ان نقوم باظار الحصويات grean cut (هذه الطريقة تصلح للبلاطات )
في اليوم التالي نقوم بتنظيف مكان الصب والغسل الجيد وتنظيف حديد التسليح من اثار الخرسانة .
ندهن مادة تساعد على التماسك بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة Bonding agent
افضل اول سيارة او خلطات ان تكون ذات محتوى اسمنت اعلى من المطلوب مع slump اعلى حيث تتداخل الخرسانة مع بعضها البعض والتركيز على الرج في منطقة الوصل (الفاصل ).ولا ينصح باستخدام الروبة (اسمنت + ماء او اسمن + ماء + رمل ) فهذا خطأ شائع بين كثير من المهندسين .
ولكن كل هذه الاجراءات قد يكون من الافضل اخذ الاحتياطات في الموقع من حيث تأمين اكثر من سيارة ضخ او خلط موقع اذا احتاج الامر فاستمرار الصب هو الافضل او تحديد ام التوقف حسب الامكانيات.


----------



## زيد عبدالهادي (22 يوليو 2011)

الله الله عليك ربي يحفضك ويخليك كفيت ووفيت


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 يوليو 2011)

بداية أتوجه بالشكر للمهندس القدير رزق حجاوى لما يقدمه لنا من علوم وخبرات ومعارف ...

ولدى عدة أستفسارات بخصوص الأنشاءات بالمناطق الباردة والأسئلة كالتالى :

أولا وصف المشروع

بناء عبارة عن برج خرسانى ( 60 طابق) 4 طوابق أسفل سطح الأرض على عمق 16 متر وبقية الطوابق فوق مستوى سطح الأرض .. مساحة الظوابق (الجراجات ) 360متر * 154 متر

المشكلات المتعلقة بالتنفيذ :
درجة حرارة الجو تحت الصفر (قد تصل إلى ناقص 10 درجات ) .. 
المطلوب : 
ما هى الأحتياطات والأشتراطات الواجب توافرها لكل من 
1- أعمال نزح المياه الجوفية ( منسوب المياه الجوفيه 6 متر أسفل سطح الأرض - zero level of project)
2- ما هى الأحتياطات الواجب مراعتها بالنسبة للخرسانة والمتعلقة ب :
صب الخرسانة 
Placing Boom
Concrete Pump


----------



## مهندس كريم ممدوح (23 يوليو 2011)

هل ممكن ازاله عمودين ديكور من واجهه عماره سكنيه 4 ادوار وهلى هناك شروط لهذا افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بداية أتوجه بالشكر للمهندس القدير رزق حجاوى لما يقدمه لنا من علوم وخبرات ومعارف ...





mecheil.edwar قال:


> ولدى عدة أستفسارات بخصوص الأنشاءات بالمناطق الباردة والأسئلة كالتالى :
> أولا وصف المشروع
> بناء عبارة عن برج خرسانى ( 60 طابق) 4 طوابق أسفل سطح الأرض على عمق 16 متر وبقية الطوابق فوق مستوى سطح الأرض .. مساحة الظوابق (الجراجات ) 360متر * 154 متر
> المشكلات المتعلقة بالتنفيذ :
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتوجه بالشكر للمهندس مشيل لما يقدمه في المنتدى من مشاركات قيمة وهي محط كل احترام وتقدير.
هل هذا مشروع حقيقي وأين ؟؟؟ 
بخصوص سؤالك الصب في الاجواء المتجدمة freezing weather والبعض يسميها Cold weather في الحقيقة فان الخبرة في مثل هذه الاجواء قليلة جدا لانه جرت العادة عندما تكون الاجواء باردة تتوقف الاعمال ، ولكن هناك دول معظم ايام السنة تكون باردة (شمال كندا ، سيبريا ، النرويج ، السويد ، .......) لذلك تم اللوجء في مثل هذه الدول بدل من الصب الخرسانة موقعيا cast in situ وذلك من خلال

الخرسانة المسبقة الصنع لكامل العناصر الانشائية للمبنى 
الخرسانة مسبقة الصنع للبلاطات والاساسات مع استخدام الهياكل المعدنية steel structure
ولكن هذا لا يعني انه لا يتم الصب في الموقع ولكن لسهول الحصول على خرسانة ذات قوة وجودة عالية.
اعود الان الى محور سؤالك وهو الصب في الاجواء الباردة وما هي الاحتياطات اللازمة عند ضخ الخرسانة pumping concrete وكذلك بعد الصب concrete in place،وقبل اعطاء الحلول المقترحة اعطي تعريف بعض المصطلحات حسب الكود الامريكي ACI
متى نعتبر ان الاجواء باردة Cold weather concreting

حسب تعريف ACI للاجواء الباردة (عندما يستمر حرارة الطقس لمدة ثلاث ايام متتالية اقل من 5 درجات مئوية )
ACI 306 “Cold Weather Concreting” defines cold weather concreting as a period when for
more than three (3) consecutive days, the following conditions exist:
• The average daily air temperature is less than 5°C (40°F) and,
• The air temperature is not greater than 10°C (50°F) for more than one-half of any
24 hour period.
Even though not defined as cold weather, protection during Spring and Fall is required during
the first 24 hours to avoid freezing.​ماذا يحدث عندما تتجمد الخرسانة
What happens When Concrete Freezes ?
يبدأ تجمد الماء في الخلطة عند درجة -1 درجة مئوية ،وعند وصول درجة الحرارة الى -4 يؤدي ذلك الى توقف كامل لتفاعل الخرسانة ،وكما هو معلوم عندما يتجمد الماء يكبر الحجم له مما يشكل ضغطا على الخرسانة مما يؤدي الى تفتتها اذا لم تكن الخرسانة وصلت للقوة الكافية لمقاوة هذا الضغط.​• Pore water in concrete starts to freeze around -1°C (30°F)
• As some water freezes the ion concentration in the unfrozen water goes up, further
depressing the freezing point.
• At around -3 to -4°C (25 to 27°F), enough of the pore water will freeze so that hydration
will completely stop, and depending on the extent of hydration, and thus the strength of the
concrete, the forces generated by the expansion of ice (ice occupies ~9% more volume
than water) may be detrimental to the long term integrity of the concrete.​
اجراءات الصب للخرسانة في الاجواء الباردة​ 

Objectives of Cold Weather Concreting

منع تجمد الخرسانة في الايام الاولى للصب
التأكد من الخرسانة وصلت للقوة المطلوبه قبل فك الشدة.
استمرار معالجة الخرسانة (بالتدفئة دون حصول حرارة عالية ) مع عمل تغطية كاملة للخرسانة
منع حصول التغير المفاجئ للحرارة منعا للتشققات.
تامين الحماية للخرسانة.
Prevent damage to concrete due to freezing at early ages​

• Assure that concrete develops the required strength for the safe removal of forms 
• Maintain curing conditions that foster normal strength development without using excessive heat
• Limit rapid temperature changes in the concrete to prevent thermal cracking
• Provide protection consistent with the intended serviceability of the 
structure
For every 10°C (18°F) reduction in concrete temperature, the times of setting of the concrete double, thus increasing the amount of time that the concrete is vulnerable to damage due to freezing. It should be noted that warm concrete placed on cold sub-grade will lose heat and
its temperature will drop. It is important to understand that having the concrete reach the specified 28-day strength is irrelevant if the structure is damaged by inadequate curing and protection Concrete that is protected from freezing until it has attained a compressive strength of at least 3.45 Mpa (500 psi) will not be damaged by exposure to a single freezing cycle. Concrete that is protected and properly cured will mature to its potential strength despite subsequent
exposure to cold weather Except in heated, protective enclosures, little or no external supply of moisture is required for curing during cold weather​
وعند الصب في اجواء التجمد يجب اتخاذ الاجراءات التالية 
Pour Below Freezing Concrete

يمنع الصب عندما تكون درجة الحرارة اقل من 20F(-6C
يمنع الصب على الثلج او الصقيع ​
عند صب الاساسات يجب تذوب الثلج في الارضية لعمق 24 انش(60 سم)Thaw up to 24" of frozen ground​

الركام= المواد الحصوية aggregates يجب ان تكون خالية من اي اثر للثلوج او الصقيع.
تسخين الركام والماء قبل الخلط مع مراعاة عدم رفع حرارة الركام عن 100 درجة مئوية. وعدم رفع حرارة الماء اكثر من 60 درجة مئوية.
يجب الا تزيد درجة حرارة الركام والماء عند الخلط عن 38 درجة مئوية عند اضافة الاسمنت اليه.
يمكن تسخين الماء الى درجة الغليان 100 درجة مئوية واضافتة للركام البارد بشرط الا تزيد درجة حرارة الخليط عن 38 درجة مئوية.
زيادة محتوى الاسمنت للخلطة وذلك للمساعدة على الحصول للقوة المطلوبة ومنع التجمد للخلطة (زيادة الاسمنت يؤدي الى زيادة حرارة التفاعل للخرسانة)
اضافة مواد مانعة لتجمد الماء anti-freeze وهذه المواد تفيد these additives extennd the tempreture range in which concrete can successfully cure
زيادة محتوى الهواء Add an air-entrapment admixture to the concrete. This creates tiny air bubbles in the mix, which gives ice crystals a place to gather without damaging the integrity of the concrete
يجب تقليل كمية الماء في الخلطة للحد الادني وان يكون slump اقل ما يمكن لمنع نزف الماء bleeding water
تكون قوالب الصبالشدة=الكفراج formwork وحديد التسليح او التميدات التي هي بتماس مع الخرسانه خالية من اي ثلوج او الجليد او الصقيع .
يجب الا يزيد الفرق بين درجة حرارة الخرسانة الطازجة ودرجة حرارة المواد الملامسة للحرسانه عن 17 درجة مئوية وينطبق هذا الشرط على الخرسانه المتصلبه والتي تم صبها في وقت سابق.
يجب الا تقل درجة حرارة الخرسانه عن 5 درجات مئوية مع مراعاة المحافظة على درجة استخدام الاسمنت المبكر للمقاومة او المضافات (مسرعات التفاعل )accelerate additives يراعى عند ذلك التقيد بالمتطلبات الخاصة ACI-306
الاجراءات المتبعة لضخ الخرسانة pumping cocrete​
تدفئة مواسير الضخ ويجب ان تكون معزولة .​
استمرار الصب بدون توقف.​
هناك مضخات يمكنها الصب في درجات اقل من 25 درجة مئوية A & B Concrete Pumping​
Extra Time - the pump should be on site for one hour before concrete, allowing ample time for set-up and heating the boom ​
Heat - tarps and heaters are required for the deck of the pump to the rear of the hopper, to help maintain the temperature of pumping components and hydraulic oil at normal operating levels ​
Concrete Service - it is imperative that concrete service be consistent (with no gaps between trucks, or balances) so the concrete doesn't freeze in the pump while the pump sits and waits for concrete delivery; a washout and additional time to re-​
heat the pump may be required ​
http://video.concretepumping.com/videos/848/cold-weather-concrete-pumping
الاجراءات المتبعة لصب الخرسانة​
عند صب الاساسات يجب تذوب الارضية بعمق 60 وللحصول على تدفئة لاسفل الخرسانة يتم (تركيب شبكة تدفئة =اقتراحي) او اساتخدام وسائدة التدفئة التى يعمل بالكهرباءPowerblanket​





​

http://powerblanket.com/2008/01/31/the-effects-of-pouring-concrete-in-cold-weather/​
 تغطية الحرسانة بالقش او البولسترين او عمل خيمة tent مع عمل تدفئة داخلها.
[*]للبلاطات يتم غلق كامل الجوانب ومن ثم التدفئة تحت الشدة (يمنع استخدام الشدات المعدنية ). يجب الا تقل درجة الحرارة عن 10 درجات مئوية
[*]استخدام الماء الدافي للسقاية curing
For footings, an acceptable method of protection from freezing during the curing process is to cover footings with 12 inches of straw. The straw shall be held in place with tarps or polyethylene sheeting
For foundation walls, insulated blankets may be used.
After the initial curing period, it is recommended that the concrete be kept dry (protected from the elements for at least two or three additional days before it is exposed to freezing conditions.
Remove the heat protection in a manner that ensures the temperature of the concrete will not drop faster
than more than 40 degrees Fahrenheit in 24 hours.​طرق اجراء الاستلام قبل الصب​
*Inspection practices*​ 
1. Inspectors shall approve only the foundation elements that are going to be poured that same day.

2. The inspectors will be checking to ensure that the sub grade is not frozen and whether the proper protection components are on site at the time of inspection when daily temperatures are below 32° F or forecasted to drop below 32° F within the next 24 to 48 hours. The minimum time period for which the concrete must be protected against freezing is as follows:
When pouring conventional concrete during “cold weather” conditions, the concrete shall be protected from freezing for at least *72 hours (3 days).*
When pouring concrete utilizing approved accelerators, Type III Portland Cement, or where the cement ratio is increased 100 lbs. per cubic yard; the concrete shall be protected from freezing for at least *48 hours (two days).*
*When pouring conventional concrete during “non-cold weather” conditions, protection from freezing shall be maintained for at least *24 hours*.
3. If footings were required to be protected from freezing, foundation walls should not be allowed to be poured for at least 48 hours. 
*Exception: *If protection from freezing can be maintained for the period specified above the wall may be poured after 24 hours has elapsed from the time of the original footing pour
4. At the inspector’s discretion, concrete drivers batch tickets may be reviewed for the purpose of determining the time the concrete truck left the plant, strength of the concrete, percent of air entrainment or any special additive that may have been added to the concrete 
When this procedure mandates protection of footings and walls, the inspector shall give only a partial approval on the initial inspection. Final approval will be given only when it can be established that proper procedures have been taken to protect the concrete from freezing. If the inspector believes that the

concrete has not been properly protected as described above or per another approved method, the inspector shall require that the concrete be tested in order to ensure that proper strength of the concrete has been developed.​




> درجة حرارة الجو تحت الصفر (قد تصل إلى ناقص 10 درجات ) .. المطلوب : ما هى الأحتياطات والأشتراطات الواجب توافرها لكل من
> 1- أعمال نزح المياه الجوفية ( منسوب المياه الجوفيه 6 متر أسفل سطح الأرض - zero level of project)​


ان من طرق نظام الدعم للحفرياتexcavation shoring system هو تجميد المياه الجوفية 
وبالتالي لا تكون هناك حاجة لنزح المياه خيث ان المياه والتربة متجمدة في درجة حرارة -10 درجة مئوية




​






للمزيد
http://www.djc.com/special/construct99/10050572.htm
http://www.wateronline.com/article.mvc/Frozen-ground-serves-as-shoring-for-a-number-0001​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس رزق على تلك المعارف والخبرات التى تقدمها لنا والتى نستفيد منها جميعا علما ومعرفة وخبرة 

وبخصوص السؤال هل هذا المشروع حقيقى :
نعم المشروع حقيقى وهو بدولة كزخستان ومتوسط درجة الحرارة خلال مدة تنفيذ المشروع ( ناقص 5 إلى -22 درجة)

ومن خلال الشرح النقاط التى أوضحها المهندس القدير رزق حجاوى سيكون أقتراح صب الخرسانة كالتالى :

_1- معالجة الخرسانة من محطة الخلط الموردة للخرسانة بأستخدام Air entrainment_

_2- عزل جميع خطوط المواسير وجميع العناصر المسئولة عن نقل الخرسانة أثناء الصب_
_Concrete Mixer, Pipe Lineas , Concrete Pump_

_3- عزل وتسخين جميع الأسطح أسفل الفورم ورك باستخدام Power Blanket إذ تعمل هذه الألواح على عزل الخرسانة حراريا + تسخين السطح أسفل الخرسانة _
_Protect the Below Surface of Concrete (Raft & Slabs) By Using Heat insulation sheets that heat and insulate the below surface of concrete_

_4- عزل وتسخين السطح العلوى للخرسانة بعد الصب باستخدام نفس الألواح المذكورة فى البند رقم 3_

_5- عمل عزل كامل لموقع العمل أو جزء منه ببناء خيمة مؤقتة تستخدم لمدة يوم أو يومان لعزل منطقة العمل والتى يتم فيها صب الخرسانة ( ويتم فك تلك الخيمة بعد أن يصل أجهاد الخرسانة على الأقل ل 5 نيوتن / مم2)_

_6- تثبيت أجهزة قياس بكامل مسطح الجزء الذى تم صبه من الخرسانة لمتابعة درجة حرارة الخرسانة بعد الصب_ 



ملاحظات هامة : 
درجة حرارة الجو أثناء صب الخرسانة بناء على كل من الكود البريطانى والأمريكى تتراوح ما بين 10 ألى 35 درجة مئوية تقريبا

لا يجوز صب الخرسانة إذا كانت درجة حرارة الجو أقل من 5 درجات ويجب وقف الصب فى تلك الحالة ( الكود البريطانى )

إن تلك الخطوات هى تلخيص للكم المفيد من المعلومات التى وضحها استاذى القدير رزق حجاوى 

ولو هناك أى تعليق أو ملاحظات على تلك الخطوات لاشك ستكون مفيدة جدا لو تم عرضها ومناقشتها بنفس الموضوع

ولا يسعنى إلا كل الشكر والتقدير والأمتنان لموسوعة المهندسيين العرب م رزق حجاوى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خالدميرو (24 يوليو 2011)

هناك ميل بمبني 5 ادوار بمقادر 45 سم ما الحل في ذلك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يوليو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس رزق على تلك المعارف والخبرات التى تقدمها لنا والتى نستفيد منها جميعا علما ومعرفة وخبرة
> 
> وبخصوص السؤال هل هذا المشروع حقيقى :
> نعم المشروع حقيقى وهو بدولة كزخستان ومتوسط درجة الحرارة خلال مدة تنفيذ المشروع ( ناقص 5 إلى -22 درجة)
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكركم على كلماتكم الطيبه والحمدلله الذي نفع غيري بعلمي.
اشكرك على التلخيص للمشاركة وبعد ان راجعت ما كتبت هناك عدد من الارقام تحتاج الى تصحيح



> 11. يجب الا تقل درجة حرارة الخرسانه عن 5 درجات مئوية(تحت الصفر) مع مراعاة المحافظة على درجة استخدام الاسمنت المبكر للمقاومة او المضافات (مسرعات التفاعل )accelerate additives يراعى عند ذلك التقيد بالمتطلبات الخاصة


 


> هناك مضخات يمكنها الصب في درجات اقل من 25 درجة مئوية (تحت الصفر)


 
_



عمل عزل كامل لموقع العمل أو جزء منه ببناء خيمة مؤقتة تستخدم لمدة يوم أو يومان لعزل منطقة العمل والتى يتم فيها صب الخرسانة ( ويتم فك تلك الخيمة بعد أن يصل أجهاد الخرسانة على الأقل ل 5 نيوتن / مم2)

أنقر للتوسيع...

_الصحيح حتى الوصل الى قوة كسر للخرسانة 24Mpa اي 24 نيوتن/مم2 وهي تساوي 3500psi


> ملاحظات هامة :
> درجة حرارة الجو أثناء صب الخرسانة بناء على كل من الكود البريطانى والأمريكى تتراوح ما بين 10 ألى 35 درجة مئوية تقريبا
> لا يجوز صب الخرسانة إذا كانت درجة حرارة الجو أقل من 5 درجات(تحت الصفر ) ويجب وقف الصب فى تلك الحالة ( الكود البريطانى )
> http://www.nrmca.org/aboutconcrete/cips/27p.pdf
> ...


 يمكن الصب في هذه الدرجات من الحرارة الى درجات حرارة 25 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر (كما تم في شمال كندا) اذا تم توفير ما يلي

الشروط السابقة بخصوص الخلطة الخرسانية
استخدام نوعيات خاصة من الاسمنتusing Type III Cementاو انواع اخرى















http://www.cimentfondu.com/gb/entreprises/PDF/Ciment_Fondu_Brochure.pdf

استخدام معدات ضخ خاصة مثل A & B Pump


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يوليو 2011)

خالدميرو قال:


> هناك ميل بمبني 5 ادوار بمقادر 45 سم ما الحل في ذلك


 السلام عليكم
اذا لم يكن المبنى مصمم لمثل هذا الميل ، وكان الميل على كامل الارتفاع للمبنى
فيجب اعادة التصميم له والتأكد من سلامته واذا تبين انه غير امن فيطلب الازالة له.


----------



## خالدميرو (24 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك ولكن لو يوجد استمرار للميل


----------



## mohammed sabry (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كل الاحترام والتقدير لك يامهندس رزق على مجهودك وجزاك الله كل خير
هو الموضوع التانى فعلا مهم واعتقد ان الحل ممكن يكون 
صب لبسة الخزان على طبقات يوميا وباستخدام مواد ربط الخرسانة القديمة بالجديد مع عمل تنظيف قبل صبة التخانة التالية يمكن صبها 
بالنسبة للحوائط 
ممكن اقسمه شرائح راسية وفى الفواصل ممكن اركب وتر استوب 
هو حل انا طرحته رغم ان انا مش واثق فيه وسامحونى ياشباب
وشكرا يامهندس حجازى وانا معاك مستنى الحل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2011)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس القدير رزق حجاوى 
ولو أنا حصلت على أيه معلومات أضافية من القائمين على ذلك المشروع سوف أضيفها بالموضوع 
أستكمالا للفائدة والنفع ...

تقبل منى خالص الشكرعرفنا وتقديرا لأجاباتك القيمة ومساهمتك الفعالة فى تقديم الحلول والأقتراحات لتلك المشكلة 
زادك الله من كل علم يتفع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يوليو 2011)

mohammed sabry قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل الاحترام والتقدير لك يامهندس رزق على مجهودك وجزاك الله كل خير
> هو الموضوع التانى فعلا مهم واعتقد ان الحل ممكن يكون
> صب لبسة الخزان على طبقات يوميا وباستخدام مواد ربط الخرسانة القديمة بالجديد مع عمل تنظيف قبل صبة التخانة التالية يمكن صبها
> ...


 السلام عليكم
لو استكملت القراءة فستجد طريقة الحل المقترحة ( والتي تم العمل بها )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-2.html


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2011)

مهندس كريم ممدوح قال:


> هل ممكن ازاله عمودين ديكور من واجهه عماره سكنيه 4 ادوار وهلى هناك شروط لهذا افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


 أهلا بك مهندس كريم ممدوح
وبعد إذن المهندس رزق فى الأجابة على سؤالك 
هل العمود فقط للديكور ولا يقوم بحمل أيه أحمال أم ماذا
فلو كانت البلاطة الخرسانية ترتكز عليه فلا يمكن الأزالة لأن ذلك سيغير من طريقة عمل النظام الأنشائى للسقف
وأنتظر أيضا وجهة نظر المهندس رزق والحلول المقترحة 
ومرة اخرى أهلا بك بملتقى المهندسيين العرب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يوليو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أهلا بك مهندس كريم ممدوح
> وبعد إذن المهندس رزق فى الأجابة على سؤالك
> هل العمود فقط للديكور ولا يقوم بحمل أيه أحمال أم ماذا
> فلو كانت البلاطة الخرسانية ترتكز عليه فلا يمكن الأزالة لأن ذلك سيغير من طريقة عمل النظام الأنشائى للسقف
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس مشيل مشاركته ، اما بخصوص رأيي في مواضيع الابنية القائمة والتعديل المعماري عليها ، ففي كثير من الاحيان اتجنب الرد عليها، لان الرد فيه فيه مسؤولية اخلاقية على الاقل والرد يكون حسب السؤال ولكن فاذا لو كانت المعلومات غير مكتمله ...؟
والسائل يطلب فيها ازالة اعمدة (بغض النظر انها حاملة ام ديكورية )لاني اعتبر العمود ديكور اذا لم يصب عند تنفيذ الى مستوي البلاطة اما غير ذلك فهو حامل شئنا ام ابينا




لاحظ العمود المشار اليه لا يصل للبلاطة وبالتالي فان تكسير مثل هذا لا يؤثر انشائيا على المبنى
ومن خلال مشاركتي في المنتدى عندما اعبر عن فكره او حل يكون ذلك بالصور قدر المستطاع حتى تصل الفكره تماما كما اريدها.

لذلك فان اعطاء اي حل او اقتراح يجب ان يتم بعد توفير كامل المعلومات البصرية والمخططات وان يكون من قبل مهندس له خبره في التصميم والتنفيذ.
اما ما يطرح في المنتديات فبعضهم يكون مهندس مدني والاغلب غير مهندس ويسأل في موضوع له حساسية خاصة فاي رد عن جهل ربما يسبب كارثه لا سمح الله.
لذلك اعتذر عن اي رد فيه تعديل انشائي قبل ان اكون فاهما تماما المسألة والمخططات الانشائية متوفر والفحوصات المخبرية وصور للمبنى عندها من الممكن اداء الرأي.
وفي هذا الموضوع اوردت العديد من الاخطاء تحصل ومن قبل مهندس وبسبب ضعف التواصل مع المصمم ادت الى كارثة وهذه الحادثة تدرس في اكثر من جامعه في امريكا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-19.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151162.html


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى للمهندس الفاضل رزق حجاوى على كلامه ونصائحه الفعالة جدا


----------



## 1984mohamed (27 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي اجتهادكم لكن لا بد من التأكد من جميع المعلومات المكتوبه وبصوره أوضح بان تكون المعلومه مكتوبه بصوره علميه افضل-- جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يوليو 2011)

1984mohamed قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي اجتهادكم لكن لا بد من التأكد من جميع المعلومات المكتوبه وبصوره أوضح بان تكون المعلومه مكتوبه بصوره علميه افضل-- جزاكم الله خيرا


أهلا بك زميلى الفاضل ...
هل لك أن تقدم مزيدا من الإيضاح لتلك الفقرة ولو أشرت لبعض الأمثلة .. 
فمعظم المشاركات التى قرأتها بذلك الموضوع هى خبرات عملية لمشروعات حقيقية تم تنفيذها بناء على أشهر الكودات العالمية ...
والمشاركات موثقة بصور تنفيذ من الموقع بالأضافة الى بعض الأيضاحات مرجعها الكودات ويتم الأشارة الى فقرات محددة

ولكن من الخير دائما ان نطمح ونسعى نحو الأفضل 
فلو تمت الأشارة لفقرات محددة بذلك الموضوع المميز جدا ويتم مناقشتها سيكون لها نفع جزيل


وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يوليو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أهلا بك زميلى الفاضل ...
> هل لك أن تقدم مزيدا من الإيضاح لتلك الفقرة ولو أشرت لبعض الأمثلة ..
> فمعظم المشاركات التى قرأتها بذلك الموضوع هى خبرات عملية لمشروعات حقيقية تم تنفيذها بناء على أشهر الكودات العالمية ...
> والمشاركات موثقة بصور تنفيذ من الموقع بالأضافة الى بعض الأيضاحات مرجعها الكودات ويتم الأشارة الى فقرات محددة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس مشيل على هذا الرد.
ولي تعليق اخر يخصوص ما ذكرت وهو انني اتمنى عليك الفقرة او المعلومة غير صحيحة ان تذكرها وتصححها بمرجع علمي او صورة او اثبات اخر او ان تقول بان هذه وجهت نظرك وهي محل احترام وتقدير.
لان الهدف من المشاركات هي للمنعه العامة والاستفادىة من الخبرات السابقة والاهم من ذلك ايضا تصحيح المفاهيم والمعلومات الخاطئة.


> شكرا جزيلا علي اجتهادكم لكن لا بد من التأكد من جميع المعلومات المكتوبه وبصوره أوضح بان تكون المعلومه مكتوبه بصوره علميه افضل-- جزاكم الله خيرا


من ناحيتي انا قمت بالتأكد من المعلومات من خلال الخبلاات السابقة لي او لغيري والرجود للكودات والمراجعة الهندسية المتخصصة ، ويبقى الان دور القارئ اذا وجد اي معلومة غير صحيحة ان يصوبها .
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## shuaa said (27 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الاستاذ رزق وجميع الاخوه المشاركون بهذا الموضوع (مشاكل تنفيذيه وحلول هندسيه) الف مبروك لاني الان رقم (1000) من المشاركين وقد بهرني الرقم فقررت استغلاله للمباركه
مع تقديري
شعاع سعيد


----------



## احمد سكولز (12 أغسطس 2011)

بعد التحية اريد شرح او توضيح للشدات المعدنية ( اجزائها وتركيبها ) وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير وشكرا


----------



## محمد الشريفي (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مانوع المفصل الذي يكون عادة في الجسور فوق الانهر هل هو مفصل انشائي ام زلزالي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أغسطس 2011)

محمد الشريفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مانوع المفصل الذي يكون عادة في الجسور فوق الانهر هل هو مفصل انشائي ام زلزالي


 السلام عليكم
المفاصل التي تكون بالجسور =الكباري bridges هي من نوع movement joint وعند تصميم الجسر على الزلازل تكون فاصل زلزالي واذا لم يصمم على الزلازل يكون فاصل تمدد expansion joint والفرق بينهما في عرض الفاصل .
اما الفاصل الانشائي construction joint فيكون عند توقيف الصب او مراحل العمل ولا يمكن مشاهدته بعد انتهاء التنفيذ حيث يتم الصب بشكل متلاصق مع استمرار حديد التسليح 
اما كل movement joints فيتم وقف وفصل حديد التسليح والخرسانة عن جزئي العنصر الانشائي


----------



## محمد الشريفي (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا استاذ رزق 
كم عرض movement joint


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أغسطس 2011)

محمد الشريفي قال:


> شكرا استاذ رزق
> كم عرض movement joint


السلام عليكم
اليك هذا chapter يشرح بالتفصيل طريقة حساب عرض الفاصل وكذلك الحسابات الخاصة bearing للمساند supports















وللمزيد اليك 
http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/publications/manuals/fulltext/M23-50/Chapter9.pdf


----------



## محمد الشريفي (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا استاذ رزق على المعلومات


----------



## WAMI XXX (29 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع الخزانات ده غلس وبيحتاج تفكير كتير وكل الناس بتبعد عنه عشان رأيهم ميكونش غلط


----------



## اقليدس العرب (29 أغسطس 2011)

*الاستاذ رزق المحترم.........الساده الزملاء
السلام عليكم............غفر الله لكم في ايام رمضان الكريم وعيد فطر سعيد
الحقيقه لدينا غرفه لاستقبال الضيوف بابعاد 8×4م والسقف خرسانه مسلحه سمك 15سم والتسليح 12ملم بمسافه تباعد 17سم والسقف محمول على اطرافه الاربعه على جدران طابوقيه سمك 24سم ودون اعمده ولايوجد اي جسر في السقف اي التحميل على الجدران الاربعه مباشره علما ان الغرفه طابق ارضي ولايوجد طابق اول فقط سطح للاستعمال العادي في البيوت.......
الغرفه منشأه ومستعمله منذ عامين ولم تضهر اي اثار لشروخ او هبوط (بالعين المجرده على الاقل)
المطلوب عمل جدار بطول 4م من الطابوق يقسم الغرفه الى غرفتين 4×4م لتحويل استعمالها الى غرف نوم...
ارجو من الساده الاعضاء ابداء اراءهم حول كيفيه تنفيذ هذا الجدار بمعنى هل يكون عامل امان اضافي لفضاء السقف
ودمتم*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (30 أغسطس 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> *الاستاذ رزق المحترم.........الساده الزملاء
> السلام عليكم............غفر الله لكم في ايام رمضان الكريم وعيد فطر سعيد
> الحقيقه لدينا غرفه لاستقبال الضيوف بابعاد 8×4م والسقف خرسانه مسلحه سمك 15سم والتسليح 12ملم بمسافه تباعد 17سم والسقف محمول على اطرافه الاربعه على جدران طابوقيه سمك 24سم ودون اعمده ولايوجد اي جسر في السقف اي التحميل على الجدران الاربعه مباشره علما ان الغرفه طابق ارضي ولايوجد طابق اول فقط سطح للاستعمال العادي في البيوت.......
> الغرفه منشأه ومستعمله منذ عامين ولم تضهر اي اثار لشروخ او هبوط (بالعين المجرده على الاقل)
> ...



السلام عليكم...كل عام وانت بخير ...بعد اذن الاستاذ رزق .يمكنك اخي السائل ان تعمل الجدار من الطابوق بعرض 12 سم وتصله الى السقف ولكنه سوف يكون مجرد قاطع .لايشترك في نقل الاحمال..لان اساس الجدار القاطع يختلف عن اساس الجدار الحامل......


----------



## sasaegy (30 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز كل عام وانتم بخير 
مادام الطابق أرضي فيمكنك عمل سمل أرضي قطاع 25سم ×50 سم تسليح 4أسياخ قطر 16 مم علوي وسفلي ويتم ربطه بسملات الغرفه الاساسيه ان وجدت ويتم بناء الجدار اعلي السمل ويتم شحطه حتي السقف .

-في حاله وجود ارضيه من الخرسانه العاديه اسفل بلاط الغرفه بسمك لايقل عن 25 سم يتم تكسير البلاط بعرض =عرض الحائط ويتم بناء الجدار فوق الخرسانه العاديه .


----------



## اقليدس العرب (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للزملاء حضره احمد العراقي والسيد sasa
يعني هل يمكن نزع البلاط وتكسير الصبه تحت البلاط بعرض الاساس اللازم لهكذا جدار والاستمرار بالبناء لغايه السقف؟؟؟؟
يعني هل سيكون وضع السقف امن؟؟؟ وماتفصيله الساف او المدماك الاخير المماس للسقف يعني عندما يصل البناء اليه كيف يعمله بشكل صحيح وهندسي بحيث يصبح الجدار كأنه حامل ومماس للسقف؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو الاجابه
...............................
..................................
.................................
........................................وانتضر مشاركه الاستاذ رزق على الاقل لكي نهنئه بالعيد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 أغسطس 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> شكرا للزملاء حضره احمد العراقي والسيد sasa
> يعني هل يمكن نزع البلاط وتكسير الصبه تحت البلاط بعرض الاساس اللازم لهكذا جدار والاستمرار بالبناء لغايه السقف؟؟؟؟
> يعني هل سيكون وضع السقف امن؟؟؟ وماتفصيله الساف او المدماك الاخير المماس للسقف يعني عندما يصل البناء اليه كيف يعمله بشكل صحيح وهندسي بحيث يصبح الجدار كأنه حامل ومماس للسقف؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجو الاجابه
> ...


السلام عليكم
بما ان البناء سيكون على المدة الارضية (تكسير البلاطة فقط اذا كانت المدة مسلحة واذا كنت غير متاكد من ذلك فيمكنك عمل كمره مقلوبة inverted beam فوق المدة بعرض الجدار وتشريك الحديد بالجدار ) فيمكن ذلك حيث سيتم التحميل على المدة الارضية slab on grade .

اما بخصوص المسافة بين نهاية الجدار والسقف فيكون الحل

تعبئة هذا الفراع بالمونة الاسمنتية كما هو معمول في معظم المباني.
تعبئة هذا الفراغ مادة قابلة للانضغاط (نفس المواد التي تستخدم في مواصل التمدد).
وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## من الاخر (31 أغسطس 2011)

سوال هل لازم اربط حديد الكمره السفلي بالكانات ولا \ الكانه الشاتش تكفي عن التربيط خصوصا مع صعوبه التربيط السفلي:34:


----------



## abdelhamed sh (31 أغسطس 2011)

طيب ده سهل فى الدور الارضى لو عايز يعمل الكلام ده فى المتكرر هل يكون التسليح كافى وفرضا ان التسليح غير كافى بالحسابات الهندسيه ندعم البلاطه الخرسانيه دى ازاى بحيث ان تكون امنه فى حمل الحيطه


----------



## اقليدس العرب (31 أغسطس 2011)

الاستاذ رزق...........كل عام وانت والاهل بالف خير وعيد سعيد
الحقيقه ان هدفي الاساسي من بناء هذا الجدار ليس معماري وانما انشاءي بحت يعني انا عندي قاعه 4×8م والسقف عندي سمك 15سم مسلح قطر 12ملم بمسافه تباعد 17سم وانا غير مرتاح (كحس هندسي) الى عدم حصول هطول في وسط السقف بالمستقبل لذا اريد ان اضع الجدار الجديد بالاتجاه القصير للقاعه في الوسط ليجعل السقف يعمل كأنه 4×4م وليس 4×8م ليكون امينا...........اي الجدار الجديد اريده ينقل احمال من السقف الى الارض ولو بنسبه ما
واسف على التكرار


----------



## ابن البلد (1 سبتمبر 2011)

من الاخر قال:


> سوال هل لازم اربط حديد الكمره السفلي بالكانات ولا \ الكانه الشاتش تكفي عن التربيط خصوصا مع صعوبه التربيط السفلي:34:



لكن تربط السفلي قبل أن تضع العلوي كله نهائي لتسهيل عملية التربيط
وإذا كان هناك أسياخ في وسط الكمرة نضعها بعد السفلي أيضا
نحن نعلق العلوي ثم الكانات ونربطها كلها , ثم ندخل السفلي ونربط كل واحد واجتهاده
أقل شي 3 رباطات .....أنا أربط أحد الأسياخ السفلية كلها مع الكانات وعادة يكون السيخ القريب 
لأحافظ على ترتيب الكانات عاموديا


----------



## مصطفى الراوي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الموضوع جميل جدا ولكن تبقى المشكله اختلاف الهجات وبذلك اختلاف الاسماء لبعض المواد والعناصر الانشائية لذلك ارجو كتابة الاسم العلمي لكل عنصر ممكن ان يكون مختلف من دولة لاخرى مثلا حسب ماعرف ان الزلط بالمصري هو الحصى بالعراقي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مصطفى الراوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الموضوع جميل جدا ولكن تبقى المشكله اختلاف الهجات وبذلك اختلاف الاسماء لبعض المواد والعناصر الانشائية لذلك ارجو كتابة الاسم العلمي لكل عنصر ممكن ان يكون مختلف من دولة لاخرى مثلا حسب ماعرف ان الزلط بالمصري هو الحصى بالعراقي


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك ، بخصوص اختلاف التسميات للمصطلحات الهندسية اتفق معك بهذا الخصووص.
ولكن من خلال مشاركتي في المنتدى هذه يمكن ان تشكل مشكلة بالبداية ولكن بعد فترة تتعرف على هذه المصطلحات من خلال التكرار .
وفي مشاركات احاول الكتابة باكثر من تعبير للمصطلح حسب الدول العربية وكتابة كذلك باللغة الانجليزية والتي وللاسف الشديد يمكن ان تكون اكثر وسيلة لربط المصطلحات الهندسية بين جميع الدول العربية.
واذا كانت لديك اي مشكلة في فهم اي مصطلح فيمكنك السؤال عنه وستجد الاجابة باذن الله .


----------



## mohamadfaiad (7 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي مشكلة وارجو المساعدة 
سور لفيلا او boundry wall في الامارات مصمم على اساسات مستمرة بعرض 1 متر وارتفاع 30 سم وجائز بارتفاع 60سم والتباعد بين الاعمدة 3 متر وارتفاع الطابوق 3 متر 
طلب مني لغاية التوفير فقط ان يتم قطع الاساس المستمر تى يتحول لاساس منفرد فقط بابعاد 1 متر *امتر وارتفاع 30 سم مع استمرار الجائز كما كان مع التاكيد ان المشروع بالامارات والتربة كما هو معروف تربة ردم بحر فهل هناك خطورة وارجو الرد من المهندسن ذوي الخبرة لانني اخشى لو لم انفذ كما طلب مني ان اخسر عملي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamadfaiad قال:


> عندي مشكلة وارجو المساعدة
> سور لفيلا او boundry wall في الامارات مصمم على اساسات مستمرة بعرض 1 متر وارتفاع 30 سم وجائز بارتفاع 60سم والتباعد بين الاعمدة 3 متر وارتفاع الطابوق 3 متر
> طلب مني لغاية التوفير فقط ان يتم قطع الاساس المستمر تى يتحول لاساس منفرد فقط بابعاد 1 متر *امتر وارتفاع 30 سم مع استمرار الجائز كما كان مع التاكيد ان المشروع بالامارات والتربة كما هو معروف تربة ردم بحر فهل هناك خطورة وارجو الرد من المهندسن ذوي الخبرة لانني اخشى لو لم انفذ كما طلب مني ان اخسر عملي



*أخى المفروض فى لوح هندسية عملها المهندس المصمم بتنفذ على أساسها .. لكن ما علينا
لو فى مهندسين أكبر منك بالشركة وطلبوا منك ذلك فلا بأس ( علشان المسؤلية )
وبالنسبة للسور الأساس المستمر أفضل بالتأكيد من القواعد المنفصلة خصوصا اذا كانت التربة سيئة .
وأما بالنسبة للعمل قواعد منفصلة فينفذ وعادى خصوصا ان احمال السور مش كبيرة قوى فقط ما نخاف منه فى السور حدوث الهبوط النسبى وهذا يتم عمل فواصل له ...
ما قد يختلف( كم سيكون تسليح القواعد المنفصلة طبقا لتربة ردم البحر هذه)
الخلاصة (ممكن نعمل نظام القواعد المنفصلة القاعدة (1م*1م) لكن لا تكون المسؤلية عليك تجنبا لمشاكل فيما بعد)..
وانتظر رأى البشمهندس رزق..
ووفقك الله لكل خير ...
*


----------



## mohamadfaiad (7 سبتمبر 2011)

للاسف ما في مهندسن اكبر مني عدا صاحب الشركة واشك انه مهندس على حسب الطلبات الي عم يطلبها مني 
كما انه لو حدث شي لا سمح الله لح كون انا المسؤول 
انا حاولت انه صمم الاساس وطلع معي انه اجهادا التربة لازم يكون مو اقل من 0.3 نيوتن / متر مربع بس للاسف ما بعرف شو اجهاد التربة المسموح بالامارات وهل ممكن انه تثق بنوعية التربة في الامارات لحتى جازف


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamadfaiad قال:


> للاسف ما في مهندسن اكبر مني عدا صاحب الشركة واشك انه مهندس على حسب الطلبات الي عم يطلبها مني
> كما انه لو حدث شي لا سمح الله لح كون انا المسؤول
> انا حاولت انه صمم الاساس وطلع معي انه اجهادا التربة لازم يكون مو اقل من 0.3 نيوتن / متر مربع بس للاسف ما بعرف شو اجهاد التربة المسموح بالامارات وهل ممكن انه تثق بنوعية التربة في الامارات لحتى جازف



*وأنا أيضا ليس عندى بتربة الامارات ...
لكن ما معنى حاولت اصمم وطلع معك اجهاد التربة 0.3 نيوتن \ م2 المفروض ان قيمة معطاة عندك ومنها تستطيع أن تستنج أبعاد القاعدة ومن ثم تستنج التسليح المطلوب ..
وغالبا ما سيكون التلسيح 5#12 او 6#12 \المتر الطولى ... احمال السور خفيفة ..
وانتظر رأى المهندس رزق ..
والموضوع سهل ان شاء الله ...
*


----------



## mohamadfaiad (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا الك المهندس الصامت بس انا قصدي انه الاجهاد المنقول للتربة = 0.3 وبالتالي لازم يكون اجهاد التربة المسموح مو اقل من 0.3 الا ادا انا فهمان الموضوع غلط انشائيا
وبتمنى احصل على الجواب الشافي


----------



## اقليدس العرب (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الاستاذ رزق المحترم....وبالأذن من زملائي ..........افصل بكلامك سلمت لنا بخصوص موضوع عمل جدار يسند سقف بفضاء كبير وكيف؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamadfaiad قال:


> عندي مشكلة وارجو المساعدة
> سور لفيلا او boundry wall في الامارات مصمم على اساسات مستمرة بعرض 1 متر وارتفاع 30 سم وجائز بارتفاع 60سم والتباعد بين الاعمدة 3 متر وارتفاع الطابوق 3 متر
> طلب مني لغاية التوفير فقط ان يتم قطع الاساس المستمر تى يتحول لاساس منفرد فقط بابعاد 1 متر *امتر وارتفاع 30 سم مع استمرار الجائز كما كان مع التاكيد ان المشروع بالامارات والتربة كما هو معروف تربة ردم بحر فهل هناك خطورة وارجو الرد من المهندسن ذوي الخبرة لانني اخشى لو لم انفذ كما طلب مني ان اخسر عملي


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص تصميم الاسوار الخارجية Boundary walls يتم بطريقتين

عمل اساس مستمر Continous footing=Strip footing
عرض القاعدة =(وزن الجدار مقسوما على قدرة تحمل التربة )
واعتقد ان عرض 1م للسور بارتفاع 1 م كبير نسبيا.
وفي هذه الحالة تكون الاعمدة للتقوية فقط.
اما الجائر=الكمرة =beam فوق القاعدة فهو يستخدم لتقوية القاعدة في حال حول هبوط ، والاهم انه لا يفضل استخدام البلوك=الطابوك تحت منسوب الارض الطبيعية وخصوصا في دول الخليح حيث نسبة الملوحة كبيرة.

عمل قاعدة isolated gooting وكمره=جائز حامل بين القاعدتين
في حهة الحالة نصمم الكمره على مبدأ انها مدعومة عند القواعد(المجاز span المسافة بين القواعد ) وهي تحمل وزن البلوك فقط (ارتفاع 60 سم) كافي لحمل جدار 3 م من البلوك .
ويكون رد الفعل لهذه الكمره هو الحمل على القاعدة (وابعاد 1*1* 0.3 م) يكفي .
وفي هذه نلغي القاعدة المستمرة strip footing بين القاعدتين.


----------



## mohamadfaiad (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس رزق وجزاك الله خيرا على الافاضة لكن انا طامع برحابة صدرك وسارفق ملفات للمشكلة هذه حيث سيكون الملف الاول للسور كما هو مصمم والملفين الاخرين كيف سينفذ 
حيث انه باختصار تم تنفيذ حديد ونجارة السور لكن اثناء الصب اما انه سيتم ازاحة الخشب الى الداخل 50 سم وسيصبح عرض القاعدة المستمرة لللسور 50 سم فقط كما المرفق الثاني او ان توضع الواح خشبية على طرفي العمود 50 سم من كل طرف ويتحول الى قاعدة منفصلة بعرض 100 سم مع الانتباه انه عند ازاحة الالواح الخشبية في الحالتين لن يتم عكف الحديد الى الاعلى بمقدار 30 سم والتربة ضعيفة


----------



## م الخواض (9 سبتمبر 2011)

دائما تكون المشاكل من الشركات التى على ادارتها من ليس لة علاقة بالهندسة وهذا دائما يحصل بدول الخليج


----------



## اقليدس العرب (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الاستاذ العزيز رزق حجاوي المحترم.....جزاك الله كل خير عنا
استميحك عذرا لاطرح مشاركتي لانك صاحب الموضوع (مشاكل وحلول) والذي اعتبره شخصيا (منتدى داخل منتدى) وكتابا في كل صفحه منه فكره وصدفه..............تحدونا للامام معك ومع كل الزملاء بشتى اطيافهم
المشكله طرحتها في اكثر من مشاركه وسرعان ما انزاحت في سيل المشاركات الكثيره للاخوه اعضاء الملتقى
لذا لامفر لدي (تجاوزا ان اطرحها في هذا المكان يحدوني اعتقادي الجازم بكرمكم والاعضاء الاخرين
المشكله تتلخص بانه لو تم تنفيذ سقفف خرساني للطابق الارضي بابعاد فضاءات كبيره او تبدو كذلك لتثير القلق للساكنين رغم مرور عامين على الاستخدام دون حدوث ضرر منظور........ثم ولزياده الامان وطمأنه الساكن نريد وضع جدار من الطابوق فاصل داخل الغرفه ليساعد في حمل السقف المذكور ويصبح السقف محمولا على 5 جدران بدلا من 4 على الجوانب..............هل الفكره مقبوله؟؟؟؟ما البديل الاقتصادي؟؟؟؟وكيفيه التنفيذ
دمتم..........................واسف على الاطاله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاستاذ العزيز رزق حجاوي المحترم.....جزاك الله كل خير عنا
> استميحك عذرا لاطرح مشاركتي لانك صاحب الموضوع (مشاكل وحلول) والذي اعتبره شخصيا (منتدى داخل منتدى) وكتابا في كل صفحه منه فكره وصدفه..............تحدونا للامام معك ومع كل الزملاء بشتى اطيافهم
> المشكله طرحتها في اكثر من مشاركه وسرعان ما انزاحت في سيل المشاركات الكثيره للاخوه اعضاء الملتقى
> لذا لامفر لدي (تجاوزا ان اطرحها في هذا المكان يحدوني اعتقادي الجازم بكرمكم والاعضاء الاخرين
> ...


 السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع مفتوح للجميع بالرد على المشاركات او وضع اية مشاكل تنفيذية وتحتاج الى الحل الهندسي.
لاضافة جدار حامل في هذه المرحلة بعد التنفيذ سيكون صحبا من الناحية التنفيذية ومكلف.
وهناك حل كما يلي

بقوم بعمل جسر ارضي تحت مكان الجدار tie beam
نقوم بتركيب 4 جكات (المستخدمة في دعم الطوبار formwork )من steel props بحي تكون على مسافات متساوية وداعمة جيدا للسقف.
نببي البلوك (الطوب) بن هذه الجكات ونغطي بالخرسانة الجكات.
نقوم بالعمال القصارة (اللياسة plaster ) للجدار
الدهان.


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا الموضوع مفتوح للجميع بالرد على المشاركات او وضع اية مشاكل تنفيذية وتحتاج الى الحل الهندسي.
> لاضافة جدار حامل في هذه المرحلة بعد التنفيذ سيكون صحبا من الناحية التنفيذية ومكلف.
> وهناك حل كما يلي
> ...


السلام عليكم...فقط استفسار استاذي الكريم ...هل سيشترك الجدار الجديد في حمل السقف فعليا وهل ممكن تقدير نسبه الحمل المسلط عليه....لماذا تم وضع الجكات ..السقف حسب الاخ السأل يقول انه لم تظهر فيه عيوب


----------



## اقليدس العرب (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الاستاذ رزق 
جزاك الله سيدي خير الجزاء.............
فعلا ماخاب من استشار..............دمت اخا كريما
اذن هذه طريقه واضحه وبسيطه وفعاله جدا مادام السقف لم تضهر اي تغيرات فشل عليه..........ولكن في حالتنا الخاصه هذه مالقياس المناسب للجك اي القطر؟؟؟
واود ان اسأل في حاله سور مثلا مبني بارتفاع 2.5م وسمك 20سم وبطول 12م مبني بالبلوك الخرساني 40×20×20سم واعمده التقويه من نفس البلوك 40سم×40سم وبمسافه تباعد للاعمده 3م وحصل بعد فتره ميلان بالسور 8سم من الاعلى للخارج في المداميك الخمسه او السته العليا بسبب سوء التنفيذ وعدم الاهتمام بالشاقوليه للنصف العلوي للسور...........ما الفكره التي يمكن تنفيذها باقتصاديه لايقاف الميلان بالمستقبل؟؟؟؟
علما ان هذه المشاكل هندسيه وواقعيه من العمل الميداني كاخطاء تنفيذيه او تصميميه تستدعي المعالجه وخاصه في اماكن الانشاء الغير مراقبه هندسيا


----------



## تامر شهير (10 سبتمبر 2011)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم...فقط استفسار استاذي الكريم ...هل سيشترك الجدار الجديد في حمل السقف فعليا وهل ممكن تقدير نسبه الحمل المسلط عليه....لماذا تم وضع الجكات ..السقف حسب الاخ السأل يقول انه لم تظهر فيه عيوب



حسب فهمى المتواضع اخى احمد ...
ورغبة فى توفير بعض الوقت على استاذنا الكبير رزق حجاوى ...



> لاضافة جدار حامل في هذه المرحلة بعد التنفيذ سيكون صعبا من الناحية التنفيذية ومكلف.
> 
> اذ انك اذا أردت وضع جدار حامل أسفل السقف ... هذا الامر سيكون جد صعب ..اذ من المفترض أن تكون منطقة التلامس بين الجدار والسقف ..لامجال فيها لفجوات بينهما .. وهذا لا يتسنى فى حال وضع الجدار أسفل السقف بعد صب السقف ..أنما الامر سهل فى حال صب السقف والجدار قد تم بناءه اولا ...(أرجو ان اكون أوضحت )
> 
> ...



ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى الفهم اولا وفى الشرح ثانيا ...




> وهل ممكن تقدير نسبه الحمل المسلط عليه


؟؟؟؟
منتظر مع حضرتك الاجابة


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

..اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك........


----------



## عمادالجبلي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



ماجدان قال:


> وفعلا هو خطا ليس بالأمر الصعب ولكن يجب معالجته بطريقه صحيحه
> 
> للعلاج
> 1 - بأستخدام الأجنه والمطرقه ( الربع ) يتم تكسير جزء التعشيش وهو كل الركام الضعيف المعزول تماما بدون ماده لاحمه ( الماده الأسمنتيه ) حتى يظهر لك الركام الكبير شديد التماسك فى منطقة التعشيش وذلك من خلال صنيعى نحات وتأكد أنه شديد التماسك واللحام بالخرسانه
> ...



اريد ان اسال يا بشمهندس ما الفرق اذا تم تعبة الفراغ بالخرسانة او تم التكسير ومن ثم التعبئة .
الا يؤدي نفس الغرض ؟ ولماذا؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

عمادالجبلي قال:


> اريد ان اسال يا بشمهندس ما الفرق اذا تم تعبة الفراغ بالخرسانة او تم التكسير ومن ثم التعبئة .
> الا يؤدي نفس الغرض ؟ ولماذا؟


 السلام عليكم
عند اصلاح منطقة التعشيش segregations يجب ازالة الخرسانة المفككة والتي ليست محاطة بالكامل بالمونة الاسنتية لانها ذات قوة ضعيفة التماسك.
اما اذا تمت التعبئة على هذه الخرسانة بدون ازاله فهي ستكون ضعيفة وعندما تتعرض للاجهادات سيؤدي الى تشققها.


----------



## اقليدس العرب (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الاستاذ الفاضل رزق........
الزملاء اعضاء الملتقى....
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........................
معروض في الملف المرفق plan لجدران من الطابوق سمك 24سم وارتفاع 4م لمنشأ صناعي ومصبوب فوق الجدران سقف خرساني سمك 15سم اي ان السقف يرتكز على الجدران بشكل كامل دون بروزات للخارج
وكما يلاحظ الاخوه فشكل السقف غير منتظم يعني ليس مستطيل او مربع متكامل اعتماده على توزيع الجدران الحامله (كل الجدران في المخطط المرفق حامله) مواصفات السقف ان قوه الخرسانه المستعمله لصبه 200كغم للسنتمتر المربع ومحمل مباشره على الجدران دون جسور مخفيه او نازله او اي جسور (بلاطه محمله مباشره على الجدران) يحمل السقف بالاضافه لوزنه حمل طبقات التسطيح 300كغم/م2 وحمل حي 200كغم/م2 والابعاد العامه للجدران كما في المخطط وارتأيت عدم ذكر جميع الابعاد لتسهيل الرسمه ويمكن للمهندس الحفيص ان يستنتج الابعاد الاخرى بالمقارنه مع الابعاد المثبته علما ان تسليح السقف 12ملم بمسافات تباعد 17.5سم c/c واتجاهات التسليح بموازاه حافات ورقه الرسم بالاتجاهين x&y 
المشكله
1.هل السقف امن؟؟؟؟؟
2.عند حركه الاشخاص على السقف يلاحظ اهتزاز في السقف غير منظور ولكن مسموع (رنه)
3.لو اردنا تصميم هكذا سقوف ذات اشكال غير منتظمه مالطرق التقريبيه للتحليل والتصميم دون المرور بطريقه ال yield line
ادامكم الله


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم....استاذ رزق وجميع الزملاء تحيه طيبه...لدي استفسار بسيط ..عندي صديق قام بعمل ترميمات لمنزله الخاص وقام بهدم اجزاء منه وقام باستخراج كميه من حديد التسليح.هل من الممكن اعاده استخدام هذا الحديد مرة اخرى ..وقد ارفقه صورة للحديد..http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/776504_11316277710.jpg..


----------



## اقليدس العرب (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الزميل احمد والله انا لا انصح بذلك...................وجنابك تعلم جيدا ان الكودات تؤكد على دقه استقامه الحديد المفرد ولا نحصل على ذلك في حديد صديقك ناهيك عن حاله الdust التي تغطي الحديد وصعوبه ازالته.............الخ


----------



## عمادالجبلي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لموضوع الخزان الدائري 
1) بالنسبة للامكانية الصب في الموقع هو انه لايتم ايقاف اعمال الصب في الاماكن الحرجة للقص ولابس في ما دون ذلك.
بالنسبة لفاصل التمدد فانه يتم عملة كل 30 متر عمودي علىى السطح الخرساني فلا يمكن عمل فاصل تمدد لقاعدة الخزان الدائري وكذلك لان قاعدة الخزان لن تكون عرضة لحرارة الشمس. ولا يتم قطع الحديد بل يستمر لان الفواصل تعمل من اجل الخرسانة(انشائي وفاصل التمدد )
2) يتم عمل water stop بين القاعدة والجدار مع مراعاة ان لايكون الاتصال بين الجدار والقاعدة fixed جاسئ ولا يكون الاتصال جاسئ بين الجدار والقاعدة في حالة التربة الضعيفة 
3)بالنسبة لكمية المياة من الضروري ان يتم ملئ الخزان بالماء لان ضغط الماء مثلثي وبالتالي اكبر ضعط يحصل عند اسفل منطقة في الجدار وبالتالي سيرفض الاستشار ي الاستلام اذا لم يكن الخزان ممتلئ .
هذا والله اعلم نتمنى الاجابة الوافية من المهندس رزق في اقرب وقت مشكورا

على ال


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الزميل احمد والله انا لا انصح بذلك...................وجنابك تعلم جيدا ان الكودات تؤكد على دقه استقامه الحديد المفرد ولا نحصل على ذلك في حديد صديقك ناهيك عن حاله الdust التي تغطي الحديد وصعوبه ازالته.............الخ



زميلي العزيز الصراحه هذااول شئ خطر في بالي بالاضافه الى ربما طبقه من الصدأ لكن هو يقول سيكلف العمال بتنظيفه واعطاءه استقامه ما اامكن ..وانا اسئل ايضا انه هذا الحديد اكيد تعرض الى دورات من الاحمال وحصله له استطاله ولو صغيرة فهل سيؤثر ذلك على خواصه عند استخدامه مرة اخرى ؟ وهل توجد مواصفات في الكود بهذا الخصوص...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم....استاذ رزق وجميع الزملاء تحيه طيبه...لدي استفسار بسيط ..عندي صديق قام بعمل ترميمات لمنزله الخاص وقام بهدم اجزاء منه وقام باستخراج كميه من حديد التسليح.هل من الممكن اعاده استخدام هذا الحديد مرة اخرى ..وقد ارفقه صورة للحديد..http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/776504_11316277710.jpg..


السلام عليكم
في المنشأت الشعبية حيث تكون الحالة المادية قليلة والاحمال الانشائية والابعاد بين الاعمدة صغير نسبيا .
يمكن اعادة استخدام الحديد وبشرط القيام بتنظيفة بواسطة القذف الرملي sand blasting لازالة الصدأ والخرسانة عن حديد التسليح.
وبعد تنظيف الحديد نقوم بوزن عدد من قضبان حديد التسليح وباقطار مختلفة لحساب نسبة النقص في مساحة حديد التسليح (بطريقة غير مباشرة من الوزن ) ونأخذ هذا النقص بعين الاعتبار عند التصميم.​


----------



## اقليدس العرب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل رزق........
> الزملاء اعضاء الملتقى....
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........................
> معروض في الملف المرفق plan لجدران من الطابوق سمك 24سم وارتفاع 4م لمنشأ صناعي ومصبوب فوق الجدران سقف خرساني سمك 15سم اي ان السقف يرتكز على الجدران بشكل كامل دون بروزات للخارج
> ...


اعيد الرفع للمناقشه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل رزق........
> الزملاء اعضاء الملتقى....
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........................
> معروض في الملف المرفق plan لجدران من الطابوق سمك 24سم وارتفاع 4م لمنشأ صناعي ومصبوب فوق الجدران سقف خرساني سمك 15سم اي ان السقف يرتكز على الجدران بشكل كامل دون بروزات للخارج
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص الاهتزازات فهذه ناتجة عن كون سماكة البلاطة غير كاف حسب المجازات الموضحة بالرسم حيث انها تحتاج الى سماكة 20 سم ( يمكنك التدقيق على ذلك انشائيا) .


> 1.هل السقف امن؟؟؟؟؟


هذا يعتمد على الاحمال الحية والاستخدام لهذا السقف ، وهل ظهرت اية تشققات في وسط المجاز span ولحل هذه المشكلة يفضل اعادة التقسيم بزيادة عدد من القواطع الحاملة ( كما تم بيانة في مشاركة سابقة ).وبذلك تكون مطمئن من حصول اية مشاكل انشائية.


> 3.لو اردنا تصميم هكذا سقوف ذات اشكال غير منتظمه مالطرق التقريبيه للتحليل والتصميم دون المرور بطريقه ال yield line


الطريقة الافضل لحل مثل هذه الاشكال هو برنامج السيف safe واعتبار البلاطة flat slam مستندة على الجدران.
اما الطريقة اليدوية الاقرب للصح فهي خطوط الانكسار yeild lines


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم.....شكرا جزيلا استاذ رزق بارك الله فيك


----------



## اقليدس العرب (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر موصول للاستاذ رزق................
الحقيقه الاحمال الحيه بعد سؤال الشاغلين للمبنى واستعمالهم لاتتجاوز 100كغم/م2 لانه السطح العلوي للسقف لايتم استعماله الا في اوقات الصيف لاغراض المنام لاعداد 5 او 6 اشخاص على اعلى تقدير
كما انهم لاينوون البناء فوق الوضع الحالي
اما التشققات فالمنشأ مقام منذ 3سنوات ولم تضهر اي شقوق


----------



## بشير العنزي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم استاذ رزق
اعذرني على سوالي لكن انا خبرتي بسيطه ..اورد الاستفسار هل تم ازاله كل الحديد لمساحة 5,5 * 6 متر ؟الا يودي ذلك لسقوط السلاب؟؟؟عند وضع حديد جديد هل يتم غرس الحديد في الكمرات ؟وكيف يتم ذلك؟
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## بشير العنزي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

طبعا سوالي عن *صيانة بلاطة الميناء من الاسقل Sofit deck Jetty*


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك مهندسنا الكريم نعلم أننا مقصرون عن مشاركاتنا فإبذن الله تعالى نكن من المشاركين دائما


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## بشير العنزي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم استاذ رزق*
* اعذرني على سوالي لكن انا خبرتي بسيطه ..اود الاستفسار هل تم ازاله كل الحديد لمساحة 5,5 * 6 متر ؟الا يودي ذلك لسقوط السلاب؟؟؟عند وضع حديد جديد هل يتم غرس الحديد في الكمرات ؟وكيف يتم ذلك؟**طبعا سوالي عن صيانة بلاطة الميناء من الاسقل Sofit deck Jetty*.....اتتمنى من حضرتك شرح تنفيذ هذا الجزء
* مع شكري وتقديري*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بشير العنزي قال:


> *السلام عليكم استاذ رزق*
> 
> *اعذرني على سوالي لكن انا خبرتي بسيطه ..اود الاستفسار هل تم ازاله كل الحديد لمساحة 5,5 * 6 متر ؟الا يودي ذلك لسقوط السلاب؟؟؟عند وضع حديد جديد هل يتم غرس الحديد في الكمرات ؟وكيف يتم ذلك؟**طبعا سوالي عن صيانة بلاطة الميناء من الاسقل sofit deck jetty*.....اتتمنى من حضرتك شرح تنفيذ هذا الجزء
> 
> *مع شكري وتقديري*​


 السلام عليكم
اسف للتاخر بالرد على طلبك هذا فهو يحتاج الى اعادة الاطلاع على المشروع والصور والاجابة عليك بالتفصيل مع الصور.
فعليك الصبر قليلا.


----------



## ahn_1981 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## بشير العنزي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله في انتضار الرد..جزاك الله خير استاذ.


----------



## nmkaz (9 أكتوبر 2011)

* تم تنفيذ فيلا وتم تنفيذ البدروم ثم بعد التنفيذ تم ردمة وتم بناء الفيلا من دورين هل يمكن فتحة ثانيا ام لا*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

nmkaz قال:


> * تم تنفيذ فيلا وتم تنفيذ البدروم ثم بعد التنفيذ تم ردمة وتم بناء الفيلا من دورين هل يمكن فتحة ثانيا ام لا*


 السلام عليكم
هل تم تصميم ارضية الطابق الارضي على انها slab on grade (اي انه تم تنفيذها بعد ردم البدروم ) في هذه الحالة يحتاج ذلك الى اعادة الدراسة بازالة slab on grage وتنفيذ بلاطة من جديد.
اما اذا تم تصميم ارضية الطابق الارضي على اساس انها بلاطة (قبل الردم البدروم) في هذه الحالة يمكن ازالته بدون مشاكل.
اذا كان هناك سكتش يوضح السؤال اكثر تكون الاجابة اكثر دقة.​


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
سؤال الى كبيرنا واستاذنا المهندس رزق 
كان هناك شخص سالنى سؤالا وهو ان بيته به شرخ فى جدار وكان هذا الشرخ قطرى فى الجدار وعندما سالته متى ظهر ذلك الشرخ قال لى ان جاره كان يشيد مبنى بجواره ظهر هذا الشرخ بعد ذلك وللعلم انا رايت الشرخ وهو فى الجدار المجاور للجار مباشرة وايضا فى الغرفه المجاوره لهذا الجار 

والسؤال هو 
ماسبب هذا الشرخ وكيف يتم العلاج مع العلم ان هذا البيت مكون من دورين وليس به اعمده سوى عمودين اثنين فى المدخل فى وسط البيت وهذا الرجل يريد زيادة عدد الادوار اى يريد بناء دور ثالث

وجزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم الجبار والله فى خدمة المنتدى والاخوه المهندسين وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ash hag (25 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال الى كبيرنا واستاذنا المهندس رزق
> كان هناك شخص سالنى سؤالا وهو ان بيته به شرخ فى جدار وكان هذا الشرخ قطرى فى الجدار وعندما سالته متى ظهر ذلك الشرخ قال لى ان جاره كان يشيد مبنى بجواره ظهر هذا الشرخ بعد ذلك وللعلم انا رايت الشرخ وهو فى الجدار المجاور للجار مباشرة وايضا فى الغرفه المجاوره لهذا الجار
> 
> ...


اسمح لي أخي العزيز أن أستفسر عن بعض النقاط
1 - عدد الأدوار بالمبني الذي ظهر به الشرخ
2 - عدد الأدوار بالمبني الآخر
3 - في أي دور ظهر الشرخ 
وشكرا


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

لا اجد الا الدعاء لاساتذتنا الكرام على هذا المجهود العظيم واسأل الله ان يزيدكم من علمه والنفع به لكم ولاخوانكم . عندى سؤال للساده الافاضل . تسلمت موقع انشاء مدرسه من دوررين وكان العمل متوقف فيها عند تنفيذ الميده , وعند مراجعه الرقابى وجدت واحده منهم مترحله 50 سم واختلاف اتجاه الرقبه ايضا فما المقترح عمله ! هل اقوم بعمل قاعده اخرى اسفل الميده مباشره والغى السابقه معا العلم انه بذلك سيختلف منسوب تأسيس هذه القاعده عن الاخرين حيث ان منسوب التأسيس -2 ؟ او اقوم بعمل هذه القاعده على نفس المنسوب (-2) ولكن كيف احل تداخل القاعده الاخرى (عدم القدره على ازاله القاعده الخاطئه ). مع العلم بأن اهل القريه يقولون ان هذه المنطقه مجرى سيل امطار اثناء فصل الشتاء وقد يرتفع منسوب المياه الى +5. من الطريق .ابعاد القاعده 1.6 *1.4 .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamedmadeh1 قال:


> لا اجد الا الدعاء لاساتذتنا الكرام على هذا المجهود العظيم واسأل الله ان يزيدكم من علمه والنفع به لكم ولاخوانكم . عندى سؤال للساده الافاضل . تسلمت موقع انشاء مدرسه من دوررين وكان العمل متوقف فيها عند تنفيذ الميده , وعند مراجعه الرقابى وجدت واحده منهم مترحله 50 سم واختلاف اتجاه الرقبه ايضا فما المقترح عمله ! هل اقوم بعمل قاعده اخرى اسفل الميده مباشره والغى السابقه معا العلم انه بذلك سيختلف منسوب تأسيس هذه القاعده عن الاخرين حيث ان منسوب التأسيس -2 ؟ او اقوم بعمل هذه القاعده على نفس المنسوب (-2) ولكن كيف احل تداخل القاعده الاخرى (عدم القدره على ازاله القاعده الخاطئه ). مع العلم بأن اهل القريه يقولون ان هذه المنطقه مجرى سيل امطار اثناء فصل الشتاء وقد يرتفع منسوب المياه الى +5. من الطريق .ابعاد القاعده 1.6 *1.4 .



*من وجهة نظرى .
ما دام هناك عدم قدرة على ازالة القاعدة.. اذا فنعدل على الوضع الحالى
ما استغرب كيف ترحل رقبة عمود 50 سم فى قاعدة 1.4*1.6 .؟؟ ما علينا ...
الرأى الاول كنت ساقول لك انظر للوح المعمارية واذا لم يوجد تعارض مع الناحية المعمارية كمل مع رقبة العمود الموجودة.. لكن النقطة ان القاعدة ليست مظبوطة (صممت على انها تتحمل axial load ولكن الواقع انها تتحمل axial (load+moment فتسليح القاعدة بهذه الطريقة مش مظبوط؟؟؟
الراى التانى ما رايك بان نقوم بتزريع اشاير فى القاعدة لرقبة العمود فى المكان الصحيح بطول تماسك المنصوص عليه فى المواصفات*؟؟؟

*على العموم انتظر راى المهندس رزق ..
ووفقك الله لكل خير بشمهندس محمود ...
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamedmadeh1 قال:


> لا اجد الا الدعاء لاساتذتنا الكرام على هذا المجهود العظيم واسأل الله ان يزيدكم من علمه والنفع به لكم ولاخوانكم . عندى سؤال للساده الافاضل . تسلمت موقع انشاء مدرسه من دوررين وكان العمل متوقف فيها عند تنفيذ الميده , وعند مراجعه الرقابى وجدت واحده منهم مترحله 50 سم واختلاف اتجاه الرقبه ايضا فما المقترح عمله ! هل اقوم بعمل قاعده اخرى اسفل الميده مباشره والغى السابقه معا العلم انه بذلك سيختلف منسوب تأسيس هذه القاعده عن الاخرين حيث ان منسوب التأسيس -2 ؟ او اقوم بعمل هذه القاعده على نفس المنسوب (-2) ولكن كيف احل تداخل القاعده الاخرى (عدم القدره على ازاله القاعده الخاطئه ). مع العلم بأن اهل القريه يقولون ان هذه المنطقه مجرى سيل امطار اثناء فصل الشتاء وقد يرتفع منسوب المياه الى +5. من الطريق .ابعاد القاعده 1.6 *1.4 .


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم ثقتكم بالمنتدى ،ولحل هذه المشكلة هناك اكثر من طريقة:-

اعادة تصميم القاعدة حسب موقع العمود الصحيح والتأكد منها فاذا كانت ناجحة فيكون الحل بتزيع حديد تسليح العمود.
اذا وجد من الحل السابق ان القاعدة من حيث قدرة التحمل ناجحة(ابعاد القاعدة كافية) ولكن حديد التسليح فعندها نزيد ارتفاع القاعدة حتى يكون التسليح للقاعدة كافيا (زيادة سماكة القاعدة)مع عمل dowels =shear connectors بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة.
اذا كان الحل 1 و 2 غير ممكن فعندها يمكنك عمل القاعدة فوق القاعدة القديمة واعتبارها طبقة نظافة plain concrete (في هذه الحالة تقل ابعاد القاعدة) .
اعادة التصميم المعماري بناء على الوضع الجديد للعمود.


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر الاستاذ رزق حجاوى على هذا التوضيح ولكن اود ان اعرف هل يوجد مشكله فى تنفيذ قاعده جديده بنفس الابعاد اسفل الميده مباشره واهمال القاعده القديمه وعدم اتخاذها فرشه اسفل القاعده الجديده ؟ هل هذا يؤثر على الهبوط الممكن حدوثه للمشروع ؟ حيث ان الموقع كما اوضحت فى منطقه مجرى سيل فى فصل الشتاء لقرب الجبال منها؟ بمعنى اخر مالمانع فى عمل قاعده جديده اسفل الميده مباشره والغاء القديمه التى هى بمنسوب -2 . ارجوع اتساع صدوركم لأسألتى حيث ان خبرتى ضعيفه بعض الشئ وشكرا.


----------



## مصطفى كريم (3 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لكم ثقتكم بالمنتدى ،ولحل هذه المشكلة هناك اكثر من طريقة:-
> 
> اعادة تصميم القاعدة حسب موقع العمود الصحيح والتأكد منها فاذا كانت ناجحة فيكون الحل بتزيع حديد تسليح العمود.
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا
وعندى اقتراح اخر ولا ادرى لعله غير صحيح وارجو من اساتذتنا مراجعته والرد عليه وهو

عمل القاعدة الجديدة بجوار القاعدة القديمة واعتبار القاعدة الجديدة قاعدة جار وتصميمها على هذا الاساس
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamedmadeh1 قال:


> اشكر الاستاذ رزق حجاوى على هذا التوضيح ولكن اود ان اعرف هل يوجد مشكله فى تنفيذ قاعده جديده بنفس الابعاد اسفل الميده مباشره واهمال القاعده القديمه وعدم اتخاذها فرشه اسفل القاعده الجديده ؟ هل هذا يؤثر على الهبوط الممكن حدوثه للمشروع ؟ حيث ان الموقع كما اوضحت فى منطقه مجرى سيل فى فصل الشتاء لقرب الجبال منها؟ بمعنى اخر مالمانع فى عمل قاعده جديده اسفل الميده مباشره والغاء القديمه التى هى بمنسوب -2 . ارجوع اتساع صدوركم لأسألتى حيث ان خبرتى ضعيفه بعض الشئ وشكرا.


 السلام عليكم
لن يكون لديك مشكلة اذا قمت بتنفيذ القاعدة فوق القديمة بنفس الابعاد التصميمية للقاعدة .
والحل الذي طرحتة سابقا للتوفير من الناحية الاقتصادية.


----------



## salehhussam (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*سؤال الى الأستاذ الكبير رزق حجاوي*

بداية كل عام وأنتم بألف خير 
أنا مهندس مدني زميل لكم بالمهنه وفي هذا الملتقى الرائع الذي يشرفني أن جمعني بمهندس رائع مثلكم علما" بأنني من أشد المعجبين بمشاركاتكم وردودكم وأسلوب طرحكم للمواضيع ، عندي سؤالين أرجو منكم التكرم بالأجابه عليهما كما عودتمونا طمعا" بسعة صدركم وعلمكم الواسع :-
أولا" أنا الان أعمل بمشروع جديد مكون من بنايه سكنيه مكونه من طابق سفلي وطابق أرضي وأربعة طوابق متكرره وطابق نادي صحي ، وعند مباشرتي للعمل في هذا الموقع وجدت أن المقاول الثانوي المختص بأعمال ال Shoring قد قام بتركيب وتثبيت ال I-Beams الخاصه بأعمال أسناد جوانب الحفر ( نظام ال Shoring في المشروع هو I - Beams + Pre Cast Concrete Panels )
وعند التدقيق على أماكن هذه (I-Beams) وجدت أنها تقع خارج حدود قسيمة الأرض بمسافة 40سم أي أنه بعد الأنتهاء من أعمال الحفر والمباشره ببناء الطابوق المصمت والذي يعتبر الوجه الداخلي لأعمال الطوبار للجدران الأستناديه يتبقى فراغ مقداره 20سم بين جدار الطابوق المصمت ونظام ال Shoring ، الان أقترح المقاول القيام بعملية ملىء هذا الفراغ برمل ناعم ، السؤال هو هل هذا الأجراء سليم بمعنى عند قيامنا بصب الجدران الأستناديه للقبو والتي يبلغ أرتفاعها 3 متر وسماكتها 30سم لا يحدث أي دفع للخرسانه من جهة جدران الطابوق حيث أن الجدران الأستناديه للقبو سوف يتم تنفيذها بوجه واحد من ال ply wood والوجه الاخر سوف يكون جدران الطابوق المصمت ، ولو أن جدران الطابوق المصمت ملاصقه تماما" لنظام ال Shoring لما كان هناك أي بتعث على القلق من حدوث أنهيار لجدران الطابوق أثناء الصب ولكن بما أنه تم تثبيت ال I-beams بالخطء بعيده بمقدار 20سم عن جدران الطابوق وتم ملىء هذا الفراغ بالرمل فالخوف يساورني من حدوث مشكله أثناء الصب . أفيدوني أفادكم الله .
ملاحظه :- نظام ال shoring هو نظام مؤقت وسوف يتم أزالة I-beams بعد صب سقف طابق القبو 
ثانيا" :- في نفس المشروع قاعدة المبنى هي عباره عن Raft Foundation بسماكة 1 متر على كامل حدود المبنى ويوجد في المبنى مصعد وقاعدة المصعد هي أمتداد لقاعدة المبنى ولكن بأنخفاض في المنسوب مقداره 1.5 متر عن قاعدة المبنى ولكن بشكل متصل ، المشكله تكمن أنه عند عند الأنتهاء من أعمال الحفر لطابق القبو لم تظهر أية اثار للمياه الجوفيه ولكن عند المباشره بحفر قاعدة المصعد ظهرت مياه جوفيه عندها قام المقاول بأستدعاء أحدى شركات ال De-watering والتي قامت بدورها بتركيب نطام لسب المياه من حفرة المصعد الان كيف يمكننا صب قاعدة المبنى مع قاعدة المصعد في نفس الوقت وأزالة نظام سحب المياه الجوفيه قبل الصب .علما" بأنه هناك عزل مائي فوق خرسانة النظافه للقاعده ولكنها لا تمنع الماء من الصعود والظهور في حفرة المصعد ومائها بالماء .
أخيرا" أعلم أنني أطلت عليكم فسامحوني وجزاكم الله كل الخير .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 نوفمبر 2011)

salehhussam قال:


> بداية كل عام وأنتم بألف خير





salehhussam قال:


> أنا مهندس مدني زميل لكم بالمهنه وفي هذا الملتقى الرائع الذي يشرفني أن جمعني بمهندس رائع مثلكم علما" بأنني من أشد المعجبين بمشاركاتكم وردودكم وأسلوب طرحكم للمواضيع ، عندي سؤالين أرجو منكم التكرم بالأجابه عليهما كما عودتمونا طمعا" بسعة صدركم وعلمكم الواسع :-
> أولا" أنا الان أعمل بمشروع جديد مكون من بنايه سكنيه مكونه من طابق سفلي وطابق أرضي وأربعة طوابق متكرره وطابق نادي صحي ، وعند مباشرتي للعمل في هذا الموقع وجدت أن المقاول الثانوي المختص بأعمال ال Shoring قد قام بتركيب وتثبيت ال I-Beams الخاصه بأعمال أسناد جوانب الحفر ( نظام ال Shoring في المشروع هو I - Beams + Pre Cast Concrete Panels )
> وعند التدقيق على أماكن هذه (I-Beams) وجدت أنها تقع خارج حدود قسيمة الأرض بمسافة 40سم أي أنه بعد الأنتهاء من أعمال الحفر والمباشره ببناء الطابوق المصمت والذي يعتبر الوجه الداخلي لأعمال الطوبار للجدران الأستناديه يتبقى فراغ مقداره 20سم بين جدار الطابوق المصمت ونظام ال Shoring ، الان أقترح المقاول القيام بعملية ملىء هذا الفراغ برمل ناعم ، السؤال هو هل هذا الأجراء سليم بمعنى عند قيامنا بصب الجدران الأستناديه للقبو والتي يبلغ أرتفاعها 3 متر وسماكتها 30سم لا يحدث أي دفع للخرسانه من جهة جدران الطابوق حيث أن الجدران الأستناديه للقبو سوف يتم تنفيذها بوجه واحد من ال ply wood والوجه الاخر سوف يكون جدران الطابوق المصمت ، ولو أن جدران الطابوق المصمت ملاصقه تماما" لنظام ال Shoring لما كان هناك أي بتعث على القلق من حدوث أنهيار لجدران الطابوق أثناء الصب ولكن بما أنه تم تثبيت ال I-beams بالخطء بعيده بمقدار 20سم عن جدران الطابوق وتم ملىء هذا الفراغ بالرمل فالخوف يساورني من حدوث مشكله أثناء الصب . أفيدوني أفادكم الله .
> ملاحظه :- نظام ال shoring هو نظام مؤقت وسوف يتم أزالة I-beams بعد صب سقف طابق القبو
> ...


 السلام عليكم
كل عام والجميع بالف خير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك.

واشكرك على هذه الثقة الغالية بالمنتدى وعلى كلماتك الطيبة وتفصيلك للمشكلة.​ بخصوص المشكلة الاولى وهي تعبئة الفراغ بين الطوب block سماكة 20 سم ونظام الدعم بعرض 20سم وارتفاع 3 م بمادة الرمل ؟؟.


فهذا قد يخلق لك عددة مشاكل منها​
​

 ان الضغط على جدار البلوك بالردم خلوفة بارتفاع 3م قد ينهار او يؤدي الى ميله.
عند صب الخرسانة بالارتفاع الكامل 3 في نفس الوقت سيؤدي الى الضغط على الطوب وبالتالي سيضغط على الرمل وكما تعلم فان الرمل غير مدكوك وقد يؤدي الى انضغاطة وبالتالي الى انهيار جدار الطوب .​
واذا تم ترك الفراغ بدون ردم فلا يمكن صب الجدار على مرة واحدة لانه سينهار وستضطر للصب على مراحل .​
وفي كلا الحالات تلاحظ ان لديك مشكلة ، وقد صادفت نفس المشكلة في احد المشاريع وقد اقترحت ان يتم الردم خلف جدار الطوب (10 سم ومفرغ وبارتفاع وصل الى اكثر من 3 م) بمادة خلطة اسمنتية ذات محتوى اسمنتى قليل وبكمية ماء قليلة جدا (جافة)وعند الردم خلف الطوب بارتفاع 20 سم يتم رشها بالماء للتصلب (كمية قليله)وبهذه الطريقة تحصل على ردم غير قابل للانضغاط ويعمل مع الطوب ككتلة واحدة دون ان يؤثر توازنة وتم صب الجدار على مرحلة واحدة بالمضخة واستعمال الرجاج واليك الصور.​






لاحظ الطوب المستخدم سماكة 10 سم ومفرغ.








صورة جدار الطوب بعد اكتمالة ويلاحظ ان الشدة formwork للجدار المسلح ستكون من جهة واحدة فقط.​
​



بخصوص المشكلة الثانية ، ما قام به المقاول صحيح ولو انني كنت افضل ان يتم تركيب ماسورة السحب dewatering pipe (يجب ان يكون ارتفاعها اعلى منسوب ظهر الرافت )في الرافت العلوي وليس المصعد.​
بعد ان تقوم بصب النظافة تقوم بتركيب anchor flange حول ماسورة السحب(كما في حالة الماسورة=البابيب الذي يخترق جدار خزان الماء) بحيث تكون في وسط سماكة الرافت وذلك لمنع تسرب الماء من حول الماسورة .









لاحظ الحلقة المعدنية حول البايب anchor flange يتم التثبيت باللحام المستمر.








وبعد ذلك يتم العزل حول البايب بشكل جيد .
بعد صب الرافت يتم غلق ماسورة السحب (قطعة معدنية ) باللحام او البراغي اذا كانت النهاية فلانج،على منسوب اعلى من الرافت بحدود 5-15سم.كما في الصورة المرفقة



​
اتمنى عليك في النهاية ان تصور وتخبرنا بما قمت به ليستفيد الجميع من حل هذه المشكلة.​
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

​


----------



## salehhussam (10 نوفمبر 2011)

أستاذنا الكبير رزق الحجاوي بارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفعنا بعلمك الكبير أشهد الله بأنك شرحت فأوفيت ولا يسعني ألا أن أقول لكم جزاكم الله خيرا" وفي ميزان حسناتكم ورحم الله والديك وبالنسبه لموضوع الصور سوف أقوم بأقرب فرصه بتصوير الموقع ورفع الصور على هذا المنتدى الرائع ليتسنى لكم ولجميع الأعضاء المحترمين بأبداء الرأي والنصح والتعليق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## أبو نادر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

أستاذي الفاضل ارجو منكم التكرم بتوضيح تسلسل وخطوات معالجة فواصل التمدد في مرحلة ما بعد الخرسانة المسلحة شاكرين لكم جهدكم المبذول لرفع كفاءات المهندسين


----------



## محمد الشريفي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اواجه مشكله في معالجة الثقوب في الخزانات ارجو افادتي اي المواد الملائمه للاستخدام وطريقة الاستخدام


----------



## حسن علي سليمان (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​مهندس رزق

أرجو من حضرتك التكرم بالافادة عن موضوع تصميم وتنفيذ الـ Diaphram wall والمعادلات التصميمة لها 

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والصحة والعافية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2011)

حسن علي سليمان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> مهندس رزق
> أرجو من حضرتك التكرم بالافادة عن موضوع تصميم وتنفيذ الـ Diaphram wall والمعادلات التصميمة لها
> مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والصحة والعافية​


​ السلام عليكم
بخصوص التصميم Diaphragm wall فللاسف ليس لدي خبرة بالتصميم في انظمة shoring system ويمكنك الرجوع للعديد من المراجع الموجودة في المنتدى.
اما بخصوص التنفيذ فقد كتبت اكثر من مشاركة في هذا الموضوع واليك بعضا منها.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=85501&page=59

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=205594

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261794


----------



## على حسن على مرزوق (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة هذه


----------



## yahiajkd (29 نوفمبر 2011)

:20:


----------



## yahiajkd (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*Slip Form Question*

الى اساتذتنا في الخرسانة

هل هناك طريقة علمية لمعرفة ان خرسانة slipform قد تصلدت بما يكفي لرفع الشدات المنزلقة غير الطريقة المذكورة في ACI-347 
عن طريق غرز قضيب في الخرسانة لجس الطبقة المتصلدة بالاسفل فتلك الطريقة تبدو غير دقيقة هندسيا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 ديسمبر 2011)

yahiajkd قال:


> الى اساتذتنا في الخرسانة
> 
> هل هناك طريقة علمية لمعرفة ان خرسانة slipform قد تصلدت بما يكفي لرفع الشدات المنزلقة غير الطريقة المذكورة في aci-347
> عن طريق غرز قضيب في الخرسانة لجس الطبقة المتصلدة بالاسفل فتلك الطريقة تبدو غير دقيقة هندسيا


 السلام عليكم
كما اشارت المواصفات aciفان الخبرة هي العامل الحاسم في تقدير معرف زمن الرفع للقالب slip حيث تعتمد درجة تصلب الخرسانة على عددة عوامل من اهمها

نسبة الماء والمواد المنضافة slump ويفضل ان يكون 100مم.
درجة حرارة الجو.
تجانس الخلطة 
كمية الاسمنت.
ارتفاع القالب
زمن الشك الابتدائي والنهائي.
وفي العادة كنا نستخدم طريقة الضغط بالاصبع (الابهام) على الخرسانة فاذا تشكلت بصمه من الضغط فهذا يعني انه يمكن الرفع للقالب.
ومن خلال العمل والملاحظات اثناء الرفع للقالب تتشكل خبرة جيدة للعاملين بحيث يمكن الاعتماد عليهم.
ويمكن من خلال المختبر اعطائك الوقت الذي يمكن فيه الرفع.
وهناك معادلة تعطى زمن الرفع للقالب.


----------



## yahiajkd (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا مهندس رزق على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## yahiajkd (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*Slip form and design clash*

بعد ان تم الانتهاء من عمل الكانات و توريدها للموقع لاول طابقين بالمشروع و بعد ان تم تركيب اول صف الشدات المنزلقة على الاساسات ظهرت مشكلة كبيرة في ان الكانات المغلقة لا يكمن استخدامها مع ذلك النوع من الشدات
سوف احاول تغيير المخططات المعتمدة بالفغل لباقي الطوابق العليا و عمل كانات مفتوحة على شكل حرف u بدلا من المغلقة ولكني اجهل مدى تاثير تغيير شكل الكانات على تصميم المبنى خاصة انه برج مقاوم للزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 ديسمبر 2011)

yahiajkd قال:


> بعد ان تم الانتهاء من عمل الكانات و توريدها للموقع لاول طابقين بالمشروع و بعد ان تم تركيب اول صف الشدات المنزلقة على الاساسات ظهرت مشكلة كبيرة في ان الكانات المغلقة لا يكمن استخدامها مع ذلك النوع من الشدات
> سوف احاول تغيير المخططات المعتمدة بالفغل لباقي الطوابق العليا و عمل كانات مفتوحة على شكل حرف u بدلا من المغلقة ولكني اجهل مدى تاثير تغيير شكل الكانات على تصميم المبنى خاصة انه برج مقاوم للزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
لقد قرات المشاركة اكثر من مرة ولكن للاسف لم استطع فهم السؤال.
للمساعد يطلب ارفاق سكتش او مخطط او صورة للموقع الذي حصل فيه المشكلة لافهم اين المشكلة والمساعده في حلها.​


----------



## yahiajkd (14 ديسمبر 2011)

نأسف لعدم وضوح السؤال مهندس رزق و ساحاول التوضيح مع الرسم

المشكلة الاولى هي ان الشدات المنزلقة مغلقة من الاعلى بسبب وجود rebar guide platform and steel head plate مما لا يسمح بدخول الكانات المغلقة المعدة سابقا ولا اريد خسارة هذه الكمية كمقاول(كمية تكفي طابقين)

المشكلة الثانية بفرض حل المشكلة الاولى في اول طابقين فعند تغيير الكانات المغلقة الوجودة بالتصميم المعتمد و عملها على شكل قطعتين متداخلتين على شكل حرف U بدلا عن قطعة واحدة في باقي الطوابق فلا اعرف ما عواقب ذلك على التصميم


----------



## mdsayed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## m_alaa5411002 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

لاهل الخبرة ف التنفيذ محتاج اعرف شكل شدات القبة لجامع وكيفية استلامها وتقويتها


----------



## hk-irq (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*صب الجدران العالية ممكن !*

السلام عليكم ... من اكثر المشاكل شيوعا في المواقع هي مشكلة الارتفاعات العالية للجدران وعدم امكانية الصب مرة واحدة one pour لاحتمالية حصول انعزال segregation في الخرسانة ولا نستطيع دائما ادخال انبوب مضخة الخرسانة في الجدار او عمل فتحة في القالب الخشبي الطوبار.... في الرابط الاتي http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=235086
تمت مناقشة الحالة من قبل استاذنا مهندس محمد رزق ,لكن ساعقب بحل نستخدمه في المواقع للتغلب على هذه المشكلة والحل باستخدام مونة mortar الاسمنت والرمل بكمية كافية حتى يجد الحصى الزلط coarse aggregate الاسمنت والرمل امامه ولا تحدث المشكلة .. هذا الحل منصوص عليه في الكود الامريكي aci-code 318
ونص الفقرة موجود في المرفقات


----------



## hk-irq (22 ديسمبر 2011)

تعمد ترك فتحات في اسفل القالب (لاتزيد عن 5 ملم بين القاعدة والعمود)وهذا سيحدث لان القاعدة لن تكون مستوية 100 %.
في الخزانات المائية نضيف مواد تساعد ع الالتصاق مثل ال sbr مع المونة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

hk-irq قال:


> السلام عليكم ... من اكثر المشاكل شيوعا في المواقع هي مشكلة الارتفاعات العالية للجدران وعدم امكانية الصب مرة واحدة one pour لاحتمالية حصول انعزال segregation في الخرسانة ولا نستطيع دائما ادخال انبوب مضخة الخرسانة في الجدار او عمل فتحة في القالب الخشبي الطوبار.... في الرابط الاتي http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=235086
> تمت مناقشة الحالة من قبل استاذنا مهندس محمد رزق ,لكن ساعقب بحل نستخدمه في المواقع للتغلب على هذه المشكلة والحل باستخدام مونة mortar الاسمنت والرمل بكمية كافية حتى يجد الحصى الزلط coarse aggregate الاسمنت والرمل امامه ولا تحدث المشكلة .. هذا الحل منصوص عليه في الكود الامريكي aci-code 318
> ونص الفقرة موجود في المرفقات


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة ، وهي في الحقيقة تخالف كل ما كنت قد قرأته في كتب الخرسانة سواءا في جامعة دمشق او المصرية حيث كانت تنبة الى خطأ ستخدام mortar قبل الصب لانها تشكل منطقة ضعف في الخرسانة ، واتمنى ان تضع رقم البند في الكود للنص الذي ارفقته.
وبخصوص ارتفاع الصب للخرسانة فهو موضع خلاف ، واليك هذه النشرة بهذا الخصوص






للمزيد 
http://www.buildblock.com/pdfFiles/Concrete Free Fall article (3).pdf​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
استاذ رزق الله يعطيك الصحة ويبارك فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع , و لو تكرمت تعطيني رأيك لهذه المشكلة بالمشاركة السابقة . 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2503598&postcount=476​*


----------



## sea2007 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

لدى مشكلة بسيطة جدا وهى تكمن فى ان 

يوجد لدى عمود بابعاد 150سم طول و150 سم عرض وبه 44 سيخ 32 كما هو موضح بالقطاع المرفق
المشكلة فى كيفية رص الكانات حيث ان الاستشارى اصر ان تكون 10كانات قطر 12 مم كل 10 سم فوجدت انة عن رص 10 كانات رصت فى مسافة 22.8سم كما هو موضح فى القطاع نتيجة قفل الكانة 

وسوالى كيف يمكن رص هذا العدد من الكانات كل 10 سم كما طلب الاستشارى

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

sea2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم





sea2007 قال:


> لدى مشكلة بسيطة جدا وهى تكمن فى ان
> 
> يوجد لدى عمود بابعاد 150سم طول و150 سم عرض وبه 44 سيخ 32 كما هو موضح بالقطاع المرفق
> المشكلة فى كيفية رص الكانات حيث ان الاستشارى اصر ان تكون 10كانات قطر 12 مم كل 10 سم فوجدت انة عن رص 10 كانات رصت فى مسافة 22.8سم كما هو موضح فى القطاع نتيجة قفل الكانة
> ...



السلام عليكم
على المصمم والاستشاري المحترمين الرد على هذا التساؤل ؟؟!!.
فاذا كان لديك عشر كانات قطر 12 مم فهذا يعني ببسابة ان سماكة الحديد للكانات= 10*1.2=12 سم فيكيف يمكن وضع 12سم حديد في تباعد 10 سم ؟؟؟ فهذا مستحيل نظريا وعمليا ؟
وكيف سيتم تغليف الكانات بالخرسانة فالمسافة صفر بين الكانات (اي متلامسة ) يحتاج الى 12 سم .
لحل هذه المشكلة على المصمم الرجوع للكود المعتمد حيث يسمح بان يكون هناك​
زيادة قطر حديد العمود وقد يكون من الصعب من 32 مم الى 40 مم وبذلك نقلل العدد لحديد العمود والكانات.​
عمل كل قضيبين مع بعض(محموعة)ويعتبران كقضيب واحد .​
قضيب واحد ليس مربوط بكانة وبالتالي نقلل العدد للكانات.​
وزياد قطر الكانة حيث ان في جميع الاحوال يجب الا تقل المسافة بين كل مجموعه عن 5سم للسماح للخرسانة بالمرور.​










لا حظ تجميع كل قضيبن معا وترك قضيب بين كل كانة واخرى.
وهناك حل اخر وهو تحويل العمود الى composite section بحيث يتم تخليفة بالحديد بدلا من الكانات .وهذا الحل يستخدم كثيرا في دول جنوب شرق اسيا والصين وتايوان واليابان.




ولى سؤال لك وللاستشاري كيف سيتم حل مشلكة الحرارة للخرسانة في هذا العمود حيث انه يعتبر Mass Concrete ?? 
وهي المشكلة الاهم بخصوص هذا النوع من الاعمدة ؟.
واتمنى عليك بعد حل المشكلة ان تبعث بصورة للعمود لنستفيد جميعا من الحل.​


----------



## sea2007 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة الcomments
وعندما اصل لحل مع الاستشارى سوف اعرض ما توصلنا له حتى يستفاد الجميع


----------



## hk-irq (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم.كيف حالك استاذ رزق؟
بخصوص الانعزال للخرسانة عند الصب من ارتفاعات عالية, على الرغم اني لم اجد اي تحديد للارتفاع في الكود الامريكي (على خلاف كل كتب الخرسانة التي تمنع الصب من ارتفاع اكثر من 1.5 م لاحتمالية حدوث الانعزال) الا ان الكود ACI-301 يوصي بايصال الخرسانة الى اقرب نقطة ممكنة ليمنع حدوث الانعزال. ومن خبرتنا العملية يحدث انعزال اذا لم نستخدم ال mortar, والكمية المضافة لن تؤثر على نوعية الخرسانة لانها قليلة جدا وبنفس النسب الوزنية للخرسانة المستعملة ومع ذلك نتعمد ترك فتحات بين القالب والقاعدة لخروج ال mortar الزائدة . وهذه الطريقة ناجحة واستخدمها منذ سنوات طويلة وارجو ان تصحح لي معلوماتي ان كنت ترى العكس.. تحياتي لشخصك الكريم


----------



## أبو نادر (1 يناير 2012)

استاذنا الفاضل م رزق 
جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه لنا من خبرة هامة 
عند الصب باستخدام البلاسيغ بوم ينتج عندنا مشكلة في تصريف اول مترين غراوت فما هو الجل الصحيح للتخلص منها؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يناير 2012)

أبو نادر قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل م رزق
> جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه لنا من خبرة هامة
> عند الصب باستخدام البلاسيغ بوم ينتج عندنا مشكلة في تصريف اول مترين غراوت فما هو الجل الصحيح للتخلص منها؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم
كما تعلم فانه قبل ضخ الخرسانة في concrete placing boom يجب وضع جروات(اسمنت+ماء +رمل)grout والتي تعمل كمادة الشحمة لتسهيل ضخ الخرسانة في الانابيب والا سيكون هناك مشكلة حيث تغلق الانابيب ويؤدي الي مشاكل.
اما بخصوص الجروات فيتم وضعه في وعاء (اذا كانت المضخة على السطح ) ومن ثم باستخدام التور يتم تفريغ الجروات في حفرة معدة مسبقا ، اما بخصور سيارات الضخ فيتم ضخ الجراوت في الحفرة مباشرة.
اما استخدام الجروات فلا احد يقبل بوضعة بسيارة الضخ او الصب به.





concrete placing boom يتم تركيبها على السطح في الابنية العالية حيث ان سيارات الضخ لا تستطيع الوصل لهذه الارتفاعات.
للمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2193945​


----------



## أبو نادر (2 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كما تعلم فانه قبل ضخ الخرسانة في concrete placing boom يجب وضع جروات(اسمنت+ماء +رمل)grout والتي تعمل كمادة الشحمة لتسهيل ضخ الخرسانة في الانابيب والا سيكون هناك مشكلة حيث تغلق الانابيب ويؤدي الي مشاكل.
> اما بخصوص الجروات فيتم وضعه في وعاء (اذا كانت المضخة على السطح ) ومن ثم باستخدام التور يتم تفريغ الجروات في حفرة معدة مسبقا ، اما بخصور سيارات الضخ فيتم ضخ الجراوت في الحفرة مباشرة.
> اما استخدام الجروات فلا احد يقبل بوضعة بسيارة الضخ او الصب به.
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sendbad2011 (4 يناير 2012)

استاذنا الكريم مهندس رزق اننى اتابع بشغف هذه الصفحات وباستمرار...ولكنى هنا لانهل من علمكم واساتذتنا...فانا حديث التخرج....ولا اقوى ان اكون ف وسط العمالقه برائى المتواضع....وفقكم الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يناير 2012)

sendbad2011 قال:


> استاذنا الكريم مهندس رزق اننى اتابع بشغف هذه الصفحات وباستمرار...ولكنى هنا لانهل من علمكم واساتذتنا...فانا حديث التخرج....ولا اقوى ان اكون ف وسط العمالقه برائى المتواضع....وفقكم الله


 السلام عليكم
اشكر على متابعتك وكلماتك الطيبة .
هذه فرصة لجميع المهندس من التعلم من خلال تبادل الخبرات ، وانت من جيل المحظوظين في سرعة ايجاد المعلومة فهي متوفرة وميسر الوصول اليها.
بينما عندما كنا في مثل خبرتك لم يتوفر لدينا عشر هذه المعومات او حتى السماع عنها.
فكثير من المشاركات وخصوصا في هذا الموضوع لم نتعلم ما بها الا بعد 10 او 15 عاما من العمل في الموقع.
ولكي تستفيد اكثر فلا يكفي القراءة والمتابعة بكل المشاركات والبحث لتأكيد او تصحيح او تعديل اي مفهوم هندسي من خلال المراجع الهندسية والكودات والصور لمشاريع كبيرة وهامه ، فبهذا الاسلوب ستزداد معرفتك يوما بعد يوم وتصبح في وضع هندسي وخبرة اكثر وافضل منا.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## أبو نادر (4 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر على متابعتك وكلماتك الطيبة .
> هذه فرصة لجميع المهندس من التعلم من خلال تبادل الخبرات ، وانت من جيل المحظوظين في سرعة ايجاد المعلومة فهي متوفرة وميسر الوصول اليها.
> بينما عندما كنا في مثل خبرتك لم يتوفر لدينا عشر هذه المعومات او حتى السماع عنها.
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رزق ونشكر لك تواضعك و جهدك معنا الذي قل نظيره من دخل الى المواقع وانغمس في العمل يعلم ان الخبرة التي يقدمها م رزق جاهزة لنا تنم عن وعي وعن تفكير معطاء سابق للزمان والمكان


----------



## أبو نادر (5 يناير 2012)

أستاذنا الفاضل م رزق 
منصات التشوين والمواد:










نريد مساعدتك بدراسة وضع وتوزيع منصات للتشوين وللمواد في المشروع التالي








حيث الواجهة المفتوحة لدينا مائلة وتزداد البلاطات مساحة مع الارتفاع كما وهو ظاهر في خطوط الواجهة التراكمية والكمرة المحيطية متدلية بمقدار 1.65 وارتفاع الدور الكلي 5 م

نستهدف شغل مساحة الدور من الداخل بأقل قدر ممكن من التثبيتات لهذه المنصات حتى لا تعيق اعمال التشطيب الداخلي

هناك فكرة بالتثبيت على الكمرة المحيطية من الخارج بهيكل معدني(للمنصة) يمكن تصميمه في ورشة اللحام والحديد بالموقع


----------



## sadiklawer (5 يناير 2012)

*مؤسسة النور لتاجير المعدات*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يناير 2012)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذنا الفاضل م رزق
> منصات التشوين والمواد:
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
لم تذكر مقدار الميل في الواجهة لانه سيؤثر على التصميم.
اذا كان هناك مقطع Elevation للواجهة التي سيتم وضع منصات العمل Superdeck=loading platformعليها


----------



## أبو نادر (6 يناير 2012)

اشكرك استاذنا على الاهتمام
كما ترى من المسقط فان الميل غير ثابت وكل عمود(او بالاحرى عمودين بسبب التناظر) له ميله الخاص 
لتوضيح الميل ممكن نضع الابعاد التالية والمناسيب:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان هناك مقطع Section مثل 1-1 كما في الرسم المرفق لفهم المبنى بشكل افضل.




حسب المسافات التي وضعتها ان الاسقف ليست على شاقولية vertically واحدة وانما يبرز بعضها عن بعض بشكل غير متساوي اقلة 1.78 واكبره 5.94 م.
وهذا البروز على كامل ارتفاع المبنى =؟؟؟(يطلب ارسال الارتفاع الكامل للمبنى ) وليس بين كل طابق واخر (ارتفاع الطابق 5 ) هذا حسب فهمي للرسم الذي ارستله ؟؟؟
فهل هذا ما تقصده؟.​


----------



## أبو نادر (6 يناير 2012)

استاذنا الفاضل مرفق مقطع معماري للمبنى والمقطع مار من الواجهة المنحنية ومن الجدار المائل الذي يظهر باللون الاحمر في المسقط السابق 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/54153_01325859561.zip
بالنسبة للرسومات السابقة فقد اوضحت في البلان الاول ان البلاطات متزايدة المساحة مع الارتفاع بحيث يميل المبنى للخارج(جذع مخروط مقلوب) ويظهر ذلك جليا في الصورة من الموقع وقد وصلنا فيها للدور السادس من اصل 18 دور لكن ربما لايظهر الميل بشكل واضح
اما في البلان الذي وضعت فيه المقاسات فقد حذفت خطوط الواجهة للبلاطات وابقيت على اول واخر خط واجهة(اول واخر دور) ووضعت عليها المناسيبالتي تدل على ارتفاع المبنى بين اول واخر بلاطة


----------



## أنس غسان (6 يناير 2012)

لدينا مشكلة تنفيذية وهي أعمال دق ركائز مسبقة الصب ذات أبعاد (35×35) سم وكل يعرف انه قبل الطرق في الموقع يتم طرق ركيزة تجريبية لمعرفة كم هو الطول المطلوب للركائز وأن يتم دقها خارج الموقع فعند دقها تم الوصول الى السيت وبطول كلي للركائز 16,75متر فتم تحضير ركيزتين واحدة بطول قياسي وهو12م والقطعة الأخرى حسب رأي الأستشاري 8م وعند القيام بالطرق في المساحة المطلوبة للطرق أي الموقع تم الوصول الى السيت بركيزة واحدة ذات 12م ولم نستخدم ذات طول 8م أبدا ماهي ألأسباب التي أدت الى أستخدام ركيزة واحدة فقط ؟ مع العلم ان الشركة المنفذة قامت بتجهيز أم 8م ولم يتم تنفيذها . هل يتم حسابها كفقرة تجهيز وبدون تنفيذ ؟ وما هو الحل ؟ أرجو مساعدتي في الحل مع فائق التقدير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يناير 2012)

أنس غسان قال:


> لدينا مشكلة تنفيذية وهي أعمال دق ركائز مسبقة الصب ذات أبعاد (35×35) سم وكل يعرف انه قبل الطرق في الموقع يتم طرق ركيزة تجريبية لمعرفة كم هو الطول المطلوب للركائز وأن يتم دقها خارج الموقع فعند دقها تم الوصول الى السيت وبطول كلي للركائز 16,75متر فتم تحضير ركيزتين واحدة بطول قياسي وهو12م والقطعة الأخرى حسب رأي الأستشاري 8م وعند القيام بالطرق في المساحة المطلوبة للطرق أي الموقع تم الوصول الى السيت بركيزة واحدة ذات 12م ولم نستخدم ذات طول 8م أبدا ماهي ألأسباب التي أدت الى أستخدام ركيزة واحدة فقط ؟ مع العلم ان الشركة المنفذة قامت بتجهيز أم 8م ولم يتم تنفيذها . هل يتم حسابها كفقرة تجهيز وبدون تنفيذ ؟ وما هو الحل ؟ أرجو مساعدتي في الحل مع فائق التقدير


السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان تقرأ التقرير التالي ، وتحديد رأي الاستشاري المختص بالبايلات بهذه المشكلة حيث يفترض الوصول لطول 16.75م حسب التجربة الا اذا كان مختلف تماما عن الواقع.
وهل تم عمل Static load test للبايلات في الموقع .
http://www.foundationperformance.org/projects/FPA-SC-08-0.pdf


----------



## أنس غسان (7 يناير 2012)

لدي سؤال كيف تتم طريقة تنفيذ الرخام في الواجهات من المرمر والكرانيت ؟وأيضا كيف يتم تنفيذ البورسلين في الواجهات ؟وهل توجد طرق عديدة للحالتين؟ سؤالي في بلداننا العربية الطريقة كيف ؟ أرجو الأجابة أذا أمكن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## التوأم (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس رزق
فى مشكلة فى المياه الارضية فى موقع عبارة عن بناية (2b+g+4) الحفر على منسوب -9متر.
المشكلة ان البناية موقعها فى منطقة جديدة ومنسوب المياه الارضية عالى وبسبب ذلك تم استخدام 
مضحات سحب المياه لمدة طويل والحمد لله تم الحفر الى المنسوب المطلوب ماعدا فى جزء معين من الموقع هذا الحزء تم حفر 8.6- متر فقط وعندى الحفر اكثر من ذلك تأتى كميات مياه من جانب هذا الجزء من المبنى وبالتالى يتم وقف الحفر حتى لا يتم غرق الموقع .
تم الاستعانة بشركة التى عملت المخطط الخاص بنزح المياه الارضية وكان الجواب كالتالى.
يتم عمل اكثر من قناة فى الجزء المستبب فى زيادة المياه الارضية الى اجزاء معينة تم تحديدها بعرض معين ومنسوب اقل من اقل منسوب بـــــ 2.5 متر يعنى يكون منسوب القناه -11.5 ويتم عمل مضخات اضافية لسحب هذا المياه.
اولا: ما راى حضرتك فى هذا الحل
ثانيا: هل عندى حضرتك اى حل اخر يوفر فى الوقت والمجهود والفلوس
مرفق الرسومات الخاصة بنزح المياه الارضية
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يناير 2012)

التوأم قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس رزق
> 
> فى مشكلة فى المياه الارضية فى موقع عبارة عن بناية (2b+g+4) الحفر على منسوب -9متر.
> المشكلة ان البناية موقعها فى منطقة جديدة ومنسوب المياه الارضية عالى وبسبب ذلك تم استخدام
> ...


​ السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه الثقة وعلى وضعك للسؤال في الموضوع المتخصص.
لقد اطلعت بشكل سريع على المخططات وهناك الاسئلة التالية





يطلب تحديد المنطقة التي تحدث بها المشكلة ؟.
هل تم حفر جميع ابار السحب الى نفس المنسوب 19 - م كما هو وارد في المخططات؟.
هل تم التأكد من ان المضخة في المنطقة التي تحدث بها مشكلة تعمل بشكل جيد وتقوم بسحب الكمية حسب التصميم؟.
هل هناك امكانية لتبديل المضخة بقدرة سحب اكبر او قطر اكبر بقدرة اكبر؟.
بانتظار الرد وان شاءالله ستجد المساعده.


----------



## التوأم (9 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> [/right]
> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه الثقة وعلى وضعك للسؤال في الموضوع المتخصص.
> لقد اطلعت بشكل سريع على المخططات وهناك الاسئلة التالية
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة الاستجابة وحضرتك اهلاً لهذة الثقة
بخصوص الطلب الاول مرفق المخطط الموضح المكان(جانب) المستبب فى هذة المشكلة
بخصوص الطلب الثانى غالباً تم التنفيذ طبقا للرسومات (هذة شركة متخصصه فى هذا المجال هى من اكبر الشركات الموجودة هنا)
بخصوص الطلب الثالث والرابع كان من المفترض الانتهاء من عملية النزح من شهرين معنى ذلك انها تم اضافة مطخات اضافية ولكن بدون جدوى وذلك بسبب ان المنطقة المحيطة لا يوجد بها مشاريع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يناير 2012)

التوأم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





التوأم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة الاستجابة وحضرتك اهلاً لهذة الثقة
> بخصوص الطلب الاول مرفق المخطط الموضح المكان(جانب) المستبب فى هذة المشكلة
> بخصوص الطلب الثانى غالباً تم التنفيذ طبقا للرسومات (هذة شركة متخصصه فى هذا المجال هى من اكبر الشركات الموجودة هنا)
> بخصوص الطلب الثالث والرابع كان من المفترض الانتهاء من عملية النزح من شهرين معنى ذلك انها تم اضافة مطخات اضافية ولكن بدون جدوى وذلك بسبب ان المنطقة المحيطة لا يوجد بها مشاريع​



السلام عليكم
من خلال الرد الذي تفضلت به​ 



يطلب تحديد المنطقة التي تحدث بها المشكلة ؟. ​
من خلال المخطط يتضح ان المشكلة لديك في البئر B #2​
هل تم حفر جميع ابار السحب الى نفس المنسوب 19 - م كما هو وارد في المخططات؟. ​
غالباً تم التنفيذ طبقا للرسومات (هذة شركة متخصصه فى هذا المجال هى من اكبر الشركات الموجودة هنا)
التنفيذ من قبل شركة لا يغني عن التدقيق على الاعمال .لان المؤشر من خلال ما ذكرت ان البئر 2 من المحتمل انه لم يتم حفره للعمق المطلوب. لانه حسبما ذكرت في مشاركتك الاولى ان الحفر حتى العمر -8.6 لا تظهر المياه الجوفيه وهي مؤشر ان العمق ليس على العمق التصميم والا لظهرت المشكلة في جميع الابار(هذا احد الاحتمالات للمشكلة). ​
هل تم التأكد من ان المضخة في المنطقة التي تحدث بها مشكلة تعمل بشكل جيد وتقوم بسحب الكمية حسب التصميم؟. ​
هل هناك امكانية لتبديل المضخة بقدرة سحب اكبر او قطر اكبر بقدرة اكبر؟.​
المفترض الانتهاء من عملية النزح من شهرين معنى ذلك انها تم اضافة مضخات اضافية ولكن بدون جدوى وذلك بسبب ان المنطقة المحيطة لا يوجد بها مشاريع.
للاسف الاجابة غير دقيقه حيث ان ذلك يحتاج الى تدقيق فكثيرا ما يكون المفترض لا يطابق الواقع .
حيث ان المشكلة واضحة في بئر رقم 2 وللتاكد من ذلك يتم بشكل بسيط​
قياس كمية الماء الخارجة من البئر 2 ومقارنتها بالكمية المكلوبة حسب التصميم.وبالتالي نتأكد من قدرة المضخة وكفأتها وكذلك عدم انسداد المصافي (الفلتر).​
قياس عمق البئر ومقارنته مع العمق التصميم ​
والتدقيق على هاتين المسالتين من حققك كمهندس مشرف او مهندس تنفيذ وان ذلك لن يضيرك بشيء ، واذا كانت النتيجة انه مطابق للمواصفات فعندها لا بد من حفر بئر اخرى لان هذا يعني ان كمية سحب المياه غير كافية في هذه البئر بسبب اختلاف نوعية التربة وسرعة جريان الماء اكبر من سرعة السحب وبالتالي تكون المضخة غير كافية.
بانتظار متابعة الموضوع حتى تحل المشكلة.​


----------



## التوأم (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق 
وان شاء الله سوف يتم اتباع ارشادات حضرتك وان شاء الله يتم انجاز العمل


----------



## ehab_mesalem (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لى استفسار عن الطريقه المثلى لتدعيم عمدان ذادت عليها الاحمال 
وكيف استخدم نسبه pm ratio المخرجه فى الحسابات لتحديد القطاع الجديد الأمن ونسبه تسليحه فى العمدان 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن الدلاش (15 يناير 2012)

*حائط تحت القواعد*

*اقوم الان بالحفر لزوم الاساسات المنفصلةلمبنى (عمق القاعدة = 50 سم ) ولكن كان هناك حائط خرسانى ( عرضة = 30 سم وعمقة كبير حيث يمتد تحت منسوب التاسيس ب 2م تقريبا) يمر خلال الموقع فهل يمكن تجاهل وجوده وعمل الاساس علية (علما بان فوقة مباشرة قاعدة ) ام لابد من ازالتة بالكامل حتى لا يحدث فرق فى الهبوط علما بان التربة رملية - وجزاكم الله خير*


----------



## ArSam (15 يناير 2012)

أخي لايمكن تجاهل وجود الجدار الخرساني القديم بالكامل ولا ينصح بعمل أي قاعدة عليه أبدا مهما كانت عدد الأدوار لكن الحل الأفضل وبدل إزالته بالكامل مما يكلف كثيرا ينصح بإزالة الجزء الذي تقع عليه القاعدة فقط لعمق يزيد عن متر مثلا أسفل منسوب التأسيس ثم ردم ودك الردم أسفل هذه القاعدة ثم تنفيذها ، بالطبع كلما كان المبنى الذي تنوي إنشائه يزيد عن ثلاث ادوار كلما زاد الموضوع حساسية ، وهذا له علاقة بمقدار الهبوط المتوقع طبعا ونوع التربة ، ووجود المياه الجوفية ونوع التربة الخ.....


----------



## eng-sharif (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أبوعوف7 (16 يناير 2012)

موسوعة رائعة من مهندسينا الرائعين

بوركتم..


----------



## D r e a m (16 يناير 2012)

انا مهندس حديث الخبره بشتغل في احد المواقع الكبري ولفت نظري المشكله دي امبارح 

بعد صب السقف وتحطيط الاعمده وعمل حداده الاعمده اكتشف ان احد جانبي العمود بدون Cover بمعني ان كانات العمود شبه ملامسه للحطه والمفترض ان يكون فيه مسافه 5 سم (2.5 كافر و 2.5 سمك الشده الجانبيه) 

فعايز اعرف ايه الحل في الحاله دي وعذرا علي ركاكه لغتي الهندسيه​


----------



## محمد حسن الدلاش (16 يناير 2012)

*شكرا م / ArSAM وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يناير 2012)

d r e a m قال:


> انا مهندس حديث الخبره بشتغل في احد المواقع الكبري ولفت نظري المشكله دي امبارح​
> 
> بعد صب السقف وتحطيط الاعمده وعمل حداده الاعمده اكتشف ان احد جانبي العمود بدون cover بمعني ان كانات العمود شبه ملامسه للحطه والمفترض ان يكون فيه مسافه 5 سم (2.5 كافر و 2.5 سمك الشده الجانبيه) ​
> 
> فعايز اعرف ايه الحل في الحاله دي وعذرا علي ركاكه لغتي الهندسيه ​


 السلام عليكم
اهلا بك في المنتدى وشكر على سؤالك.
ذكرت في سؤالك ان لا يوجد كفر للعمود من جهة ولكن لم تذكر عل الكفر في الجهة المقابلة مضاعف ام انه حسب المطلوب .وكذلك لم تذكر عدم وجود الكفر من مستوى السقف او على ارتفاع معين؟.

اذا كان هناك الكفر غي موجود على ارتفاع معين نحاول ثني الحديد للداخل اي عمل ازالة لحديد العمود حتى الحصول على الكفر من جميع الجهات.
زيادة ابعاد العمود بمقدار الكفر المطلوب.
ان يكون التقاء حديد العمود بجانب حديد التشريك وليس امامة او خلفة وبالتالي نستطيع الازاحة.
لمنع حصول هذه الحالة يفضل تركيب كانه عند مستوى السقف وكذلك تركيب كانه عند رأس حديد التشريك للاعمدة (تكون اقل من ابعاد الكانة المطلوبة ليكون الحديد للداخل ) قبل الصب للسقف .


----------



## D r e a m (16 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اهلا بك في المنتدى وشكر على سؤالك.
> ذكرت في سؤالك ان لا يوجد كفر للعمود من جهة ولكن لم تذكر عل الكفر في الجهة المقابلة مضاعف ام انه حسب المطلوب .وكذلك لم تذكر عدم وجود الكفر من مستوى السقف او على ارتفاع معين؟.
> 
> ...



شكرا علي الرد استاذنا الفاضل 

الكافر في الجهه المقابله مضاعف والمشكله دي علي كامل ارتفاع العمود في الدور من منسوب خرسانه السقف 

اللي فهمته من كلام حضرتك ان الحل في الحاله دي هيبقي بزياده قطاع العمود بمقدار 5 سم بس في الحاله دي يبقي انا هخلي جزء من الحمل الواقع علي العمود ميتنقلش للعمود اللي تحته ويبقي واقع علي البلاطه 

او ازاحه اسياخ الوصلات لجانب اشاير العمود بحيث نعمل ازاحه بقيمه قطر السيخ هتكون كافيه لوضع الشده الجانبيه ومش كافيه لوجود كافر خرساني 

​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يناير 2012)

D r e a m قال:


> شكرا علي الرد استاذنا الفاضل ​
> الكافر في الجهه المقابله مضاعف والمشكله دي علي كامل ارتفاع العمود في الدور من منسوب خرسانه السقف
> اللي فهمته من كلام حضرتك ان الحل في الحاله دي هيبقي بزياده قطاع العمود بمقدار 5 سم بس في الحاله دي يبقي انا هخلي جزء من الحمل الواقع علي العمود ميتنقلش للعمود اللي تحته ويبقي واقع علي البلاطه
> او ازاحه اسياخ الوصلات لجانب اشاير العمود بحيث نعمل ازاحه بقيمه قطر السيخ هتكون كافيه لوضع الشده الجانبيه ومش كافيه لوجود كافر خرساني


 السلام عليكم

الحل الاسهل لهذه المشكلة هو زيادة عرض العمود 2.5سم .​
او القيام بتكسير خرسانة السقف امام اشاير حديد التسليح حتى تتمكن من ثنيها للداخل بمقدار 2.5 سم​
او عمل ثني الحديد للداخل بمقدار 2.5سم ومن ثم عمل كيكر عند مستوي القاعدة بابعاد اكبر من العمود بارتفاع 7-10سم حسب امكانية اخفاء ذلك من منطقة الردم اسفل البلاط ( يتم تنفيذ الكيكر kicker من مواد خاصة ذات قوة كسر عالية )​








 







طريقة تنفيذ الكيكر ولكن في حالتك يجب ان يكون اكبر من ابعاد العمود لتأمين كفر للحديد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=247140&page=2​


----------



## D r e a m (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## ghost man (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير:85:


----------



## ًُEng.A-shihab (19 يناير 2012)

في بعض الاحيان تواجه المهندس المشرف مشاكل اثناء الصب في حال اذا كانت الخرسانة متصلبه ( ضعيفة في التشغيل ) مما يضطر بالمهندس اضافة بعض المواد في الموقع لتليين الخرسانة فماهي الطريقة الملائمة لذلك وما هي الحدود المسموح بها 
أرجو الافادة منكم \
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يناير 2012)

ًُEng.A-shihab قال:


> في بعض الاحيان تواجه المهندس المشرف مشاكل اثناء الصب في حال اذا كانت الخرسانة متصلبه ( ضعيفة في التشغيل ) مما يضطر بالمهندس اضافة بعض المواد في الموقع لتليين الخرسانة فماهي الطريقة الملائمة لذلك وما هي الحدود المسموح بها
> أرجو الافادة منكم \
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص الخرسانة الواصل فمن حيث المبدأ يجب ان تكون مطابقة للمواصفات من حيث​
التدرج للمواد الداخلة في الخلطة وحسب الخلطة التصميمية.​
كمية الاسمنت يجب ان تكون حسب الخلطة التصميمية .​
قابلية التشغيل cone slump test or flow table test يجب ان تكون حسب الخلطة التصميمية ومطابقة لمتطلبات العمل في الموقع.​
ولكن قد يحدث لسبب ما ان تكون قابلية التشغيل workability اقل من المطلوب ولا تتلاءم وظروف العمل الموقعية بسبب( نسبة كمية الماء في الخلطة اقل من المطلوب ،؟ تبخر الماء بسبب الحرارة (في الصيف) بسبب بعد المسافة او تاخر الصب ولكن ضمن المدة المسموح بها ..... ) ولزايادة قابلية التشغل لدينا طريقتين ​
اضافة الماء للخلطة في الموقع فهذا مسموح به حسب الكود الامريكي .​
والافضل استخدام المواد المميعة super plasticizer admixture or Plasticizer بدلا من الماء لان ذلك لا يؤثر بشكل ملحوظ على قوة الخرسانة .
وللتفصيل اكثر يمكن الرجوع لهذه المشاركة يمكن الرجوع لموضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" 
Adding Water On-Site to Concrete Mixtures
هل من المسموح اضافة الماء للخلطة بعد وصلها الموقع ؟​

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=85501&page=84​


----------



## عائشة بنت محمد (20 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع ومفيد
بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## wissam 1973 (24 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك مشاركتك من حيث المبدأ لا يوجد مشكله بتنفيذ الخزان كجزء من القبو ويطبق عليها نفس شروط الخزانات من حيث التصميم الانشائي والميكانيكي والمتطلبات الخاصة بتنفيذ الخزانات ( يمكنك الرجوع الى المشاركة في باب الفواصل الانشائية"
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-14.html
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي




dear Sir E.Rizik Hijjawi

this link doesn't work http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-14.html

and I'm curious to know about it 
thanks again


----------



## المهــندس (30 يناير 2012)

ربنا يوفقك يا بشمهندس رزق ويزيدك من العلم النافع ويسدد خطاك ويرزقك حسن الخاتمه والجنه ان شاء الله


----------



## ديميرونى (30 يناير 2012)

*كان لي سؤال عايز اجابته ضروري:
وهو ازاي اعزل جنب اللبشة اللي ناحية الجار*


----------



## م. هشام عباس (4 فبراير 2012)

*مشكلة بخصوص سقف حديد*

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس رزق حجاوي والاخوة الافاضل
تم تعيني كمهندس انشائي في احد المواقع ولدي مشكلة بخصوص سقف الدور الثاني حيث انه طلب مني اعتماد السقف من عدمه مع العلم ان السقف مشدود من قرابة الاربعة اشهر وكان جاهز للصب ولكن حصل توقف ولم يتم الصب فارجوا من الاخ المهندس رزق حجاوي ومن لدية الخبرة في اجابة السؤال :-
هل بمكنني ان اعتمد السقف بهذه الصورة مع العلم ان المنطقة التي بها المشروع بها رطوبة ومرفق لكم صور لحالة التسليح علي السقف ؟؟؟
والسلام عليكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2012)

م. هشام عباس قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي المهندس رزق حجاوي والاخوة الافاضل





م. هشام عباس قال:


> تم تعيني كمهندس انشائي في احد المواقع ولدي مشكلة بخصوص سقف الدور الثاني حيث انه طلب مني اعتماد السقف من عدمه مع العلم ان السقف مشدود من قرابة الاربعة اشهر وكان جاهز للصب ولكن حصل توقف ولم يتم الصب فارجوا من الاخ المهندس رزق حجاوي ومن لدية الخبرة في اجابة السؤال :-
> هل بمكنني ان اعتمد السقف بهذه الصورة مع العلم ان المنطقة التي بها المشروع بها رطوبة ومرفق لكم صور لحالة التسليح علي السقف ؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم

في البداية تقوم بالتشييك على الشدة الخشبية والدعم .​
التأكد من حديد التسليح وانه مطابق للمخططات الانشائية.​
التأكد من اعمال الكهروميكانيك الموجود في السقف وانها مطابقة للمخططات التصميميه.​
تقوم بعملية تنظيف كامل الحديد بواسطة القذف الرملي sandblast ومن ثم تنظف الرمل بالهواء المضغوط compresser​






للمزيد بخصوص ماكنة الرش

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2064179
اذا لم تتوفر ماكنة الرش تقوم بواسطة الفرشاه المعدنية للحديد الذي تجد على الشدة بقايا صدأ ومن ثم تغسل الحديد بالكامل.




لاحظ اثار الصدأ فهذا الحديد يحتاج الى تنظيف بالفرشاة على الاقل​
لنفرض اننا رغبنا في تقييم حديد التسليح Assessment of steel reinforcement 
ولتقيم مقدار التاكل لحديد التسليح نتيجة الصدأ هناك طريقة سهلة يمكن استخدامها في الموقع
نأخذ عينة من حديد التسليح الصدئ وليكن بطول 1م من قطر 20 مم .
نقوم بتنظيف الحديد بواسطة الفرشاة او القذف الرملي وذلك لازالة حديد التسليح المتاكل ومن ثم نقوم بوزنها ولنفرض ان الوزن كان =2320 غم
وزن 1م من قطر 20 مم (الفعلي)=2468 غم
مقدار النقص في وزن الحديد(التاكل)=2468-2320=148 غم
نسبة النقص =148/2468=6%
نقوم باعادة التصميم على مقدار هذا النقص فاذا كان امنا فيمكن قبولة .
والا نقوم بزيادة كمية حديد التسليح بمقدار هذه النسبه.
ومن خلال خبرة سابقة فقد كان يقبل نسبة نقص حتى 10% بدون زيادة على حديد التسليح واذا كان اكثر من 10% نقوم بالزيادة.مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​
​


----------



## sehslaw (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ولكن كما لاحظت فى الصور ان الحديد لم يصل لمرحلة الصدأ التى تستوجب استخدام الرشاش الرملى او الفرشة السلك ولكنه كون طبقة برتقالية اللون فقط


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2012)

sehslaw قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ولكن كما لاحظت فى الصور ان الحديد لم يصل لمرحلة الصدأ التى تستوجب استخدام الرشاش الرملى او الفرشة السلك ولكنه كون طبقة برتقالية اللون فقط


 السلام عليكم




لاحظ اثار الصدأ فهذا الحديد يحتاج الى تنظيف بالفرشاة على الاقل.


----------



## shanshan700 (4 فبراير 2012)

ديميرونى قال:


> *كان لي سؤال عايز اجابته ضروري:
> وهو ازاي اعزل جنب اللبشة اللي ناحية الجار*





مرفق صورة توضح طريقة العزل. مشاركة أولى مني وشكرا.


----------



## sehslaw (4 فبراير 2012)

ولكن على حدود معرفتى ان الحالة التى يؤثر فيها صدأ الحديد انها فى حالة تكوين طبقة من الصدأ يمكن ازالتها باليد اما فى حالتنا فانه يوجد تغير فى اللون مما وعلى حد علمى لايؤثر على التماسك بل يزيدها واذا استخدمنا الفرشة السلك فى هذا الحديد سوف نجد بودرة باللون البرتقالى تتساقط من الحديد 
ارجو التصحيح اذا كنت اخطأت


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2012)

sehslaw قال:


> ولكن على حدود معرفتى ان الحالة التى يؤثر فيها صدأ الحديد انها فى حالة تكوين طبقة من الصدأ يمكن ازالتها باليد اما فى حالتنا فانه يوجد تغير فى اللون مما وعلى حد علمى لايؤثر على التماسك بل يزيدها واذا استخدمنا الفرشة السلك فى هذا الحديد سوف نجد بودرة باللون البرتقالى تتساقط من الحديد
> ارجو التصحيح اذا كنت اخطأت


 السلام عليكم
بودرة صدأ الحديد يجب ازالتها عن حديد التسليح لانها تقلل التماسك بين الحديد والخرسانة.


----------



## م. هشام عباس (7 فبراير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> في البداية تقوم بالتشييك على الشدة الخشبية والدعم .​
> التأكد من حديد التسليح وانه مطابق للمخططات الانشائية.​
> ...


 السلام عليكم
الشكر كل الشكر لاخي وزميلي المهندس رزق حجاوي فقد كفيت ووفيت:20: والشكر ايضا لهذا المنتدى الكبير الجامع .:75::77::75::77:


----------



## م. هشام عباس (7 فبراير 2012)

sehslaw قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ولكن كما لاحظت فى الصور ان الحديد لم يصل لمرحلة الصدأ التى تستوجب استخدام الرشاش الرملى او الفرشة السلك ولكنه كون طبقة برتقالية اللون فقط


 

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

كلامك صحيح ان الحديد لم يصل الي درجة التآكل من آثار الصدا ولكن كما ذكر المهندس رزق حجاوي لا بد من ازالته . وكون ازالتة بالفرشاة السلك امر صعب لكثرة الحديد في بعض الاماكن ولكن الرش الرملي اكثر فاعلية وعملية . ولك مني الشكر اجزله .:20:


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (10 فبراير 2012)

االسلام عليكم....استاذ رزق الساده المهندسون عند زيارتي لاحد المباني العامه وجدت هذه الشقوق ماهي تعليقاتكم على مدى خطورتها وماهي طرق العلاج الامثل
.


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (10 فبراير 2012)

بقيه الصور...


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (10 فبراير 2012)

شقوق من حافه الشباك ...


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (10 فبراير 2012)

,,,,,


----------



## بدر15 (10 فبراير 2012)

ياليت تصغر الصور ياباشا


----------



## محمد سوسان (13 فبراير 2012)

*استفسار بخصوص الshoring والفاصل بين البنايات*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخ / المهندس رزق حجاوي لدي استفسار بخصوص الshoring و الفاصل امكن لكم إفادتنا 

لدي بناية بصدد التصميم متكونة من حوالي 13 طابق (طابق تحت ارظي + طابق أرضي + 12 طابق). المهندس المعماري يريدها ان تكون ملاصقة لبناية مجاورة. البناية المجاورة تتكون من 10 عشرة طوابق وليس لدي أي معلومات حولها. 

سؤالي هو : 

- هل يمكن فعلا جعل البناية متلاصقتين؟ وكبف يتم ذلك تطبيقا ؟ خاصة وأنه يجب القيام بShoring كي لا تسقط البناية المجاورة على ما أضن. 

- في حال يجب الإبتعاد عن البناية ما هي المسافة الأمنة ؟ خاصة وأن البنايتان يوجدان في منطقة زلزالية عالية (المنطقة الرابعة) ؟ 

- هل من خطوات عملية وسهلة لحساب الshoring اللازم؟ 

- أشاهد احينا بنياتان متلاصقتان في دبي، السؤال هو كيف تم تنفيذ ذلك في حين انه وجود shoring يمكن ان يعطل تلاصقهما ؟ 

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## هندسة وطن (13 فبراير 2012)

*مشكلة فى قاعدة جسر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا المشروع الضخم وجزاه الله خير الجزاء
لدى مشكلة فى قاعدة عمودحيث ان القاعدة مائلة skew ,وهى مصممة لجسر تسليح شبكى الحديد العلوى فى الاتجاه القصير معطى مسافة بين الاسياخ 10 سم - قطر32 ملم عند رص الحديد وجدنا ان المسافة الفاصلة بين الاسياخ صغيرة جدا ولا تسمح بمرور الخرسانة.باعتبار ان الspace المعطى هو مائل ,وعندما قررنا ان المسافات بين الاسياخ مقصود بها عموديا وجدنا ايضا مشكلة فى مرور الخرسانة بين الاسياخ...الرجاء الافادة علما بان الاستشارى رفض تقليل عدد الاسياخ فى الاتجاهين,,,
اقترحت عليهم وضع كل سيختين فوق بعض وترك التالية مفردة مع زيادة الغطاء الخرسانى فى كل القاعدة هل هذا الحل سليم
الرجاء المساعدة
​


----------



## engabdo888 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 فبراير 2012)

محمد سوسان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> أخ / المهندس رزق حجاوي لدي استفسار بخصوص الshoring و الفاصل امكن لكم إفادتنا ​
> لدي بناية بصدد التصميم متكونة من حوالي 13 طابق (طابق تحت ارظي + طابق أرضي + 12 طابق). المهندس المعماري يريدها ان تكون ملاصقة لبناية مجاورة. البناية المجاورة تتكون من 10 عشرة طوابق وليس لدي أي معلومات حولها. ​
> سؤالي هو : ​
> ...



السلام عليكم
في البداية يجب معرفة منسوب التأسيس للبناية المجاورة او على الاقل اذا كان هناك تسوية basement ومنسوبها.
وبعد معرفة المطلب السابق يكون لديك احدى الحالتين​
منسوب التأسيس لديك اعلى من منسوب التاسيس للمبنى المجاور وفي هذة الحالة لست بحاجة الى تدعيم shoring.​
منسوب التأسيس لديك اخفض منسوب التاسيس للمبنى المجاور وفي هذه الحالة اذا كانت التربة صخرية لا تحتاج الى تدعيم اما اذا كانت رملية او طينية فانت بحاجة الى تدعيم.​
بخصوص الحسابات لنظام التدعيم فيتم تقديم من الشركة المنفذة حتى تكون مسؤولة عن التصميم والتنفيذ لتحديد المسؤولة في حال وقوع مشاكل لا سمح الله.
بخصوص البناء بشكل ملاصق للمبنى القائم فهذا غير مقبول من الناحية الانشائية اذا كان :-​
طول المبنيين (الجديد والقائم) اطول من 30 فعندها يجب ان يكون هناك فاصل تمدد بينهما.​
اذا كانت المنطقة زلزالية او طلب ان يكون المبنى مقاوم للزلازل فعندها يجب تنفيذ فاصل زلزالي بين المبنيين.​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 فبراير 2012)

هندسة وطن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا المشروع الضخم وجزاه الله خير الجزاء
> لدى مشكلة فى قاعدة عمودحيث ان القاعدة مائلة skew ,وهى مصممة لجسر تسليح شبكى الحديد العلوى فى الاتجاه القصير معطى مسافة بين الاسياخ 10 سم - قطر32 ملم عند رص الحديد وجدنا ان المسافة الفاصلة بين الاسياخ صغيرة جدا ولا تسمح بمرور الخرسانة.باعتبار ان الspace المعطى هو مائل ,وعندما قررنا ان المسافات بين الاسياخ مقصود بها عموديا وجدنا ايضا مشكلة فى مرور الخرسانة بين الاسياخ...الرجاء الافادة علما بان الاستشارى رفض تقليل عدد الاسياخ فى الاتجاهين,,,
> ...



السلام عليكم
لحل هذه المشكلة يمكن استخدام slef compacting concrete واستخدام حصويات aggregates ذات قياس صغير حيث ان المشكلة لديك برج الخرسانة وليس بالخرسانة نفسها (حيث ان المسافة بين القضبان 100-32=68 مم كافية لمرور الخرسانة .​


----------



## محمد سوسان (13 فبراير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية يجب معرفة منسوب التأسيس للبناية المجاورة او على الاقل اذا كان هناك تسوية basement ومنسوبها.
> وبعد معرفة المطلب السابق يكون لديك احدى الحالتين​
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا 



> بخصوص الحسابات لنظام التدعيم فيتم تقديم من الشركة المنفذة حتى تكون مسؤولة عن التصميم والتنفيذ لتحديد المسؤولة في حال وقوع مشاكل لا سمح الله.




في اخر الأمر المقاول سيتحمل المسؤولية فيما يخص أشغال التدعيم ولكن الإستشاري يتحمل بعض من المسؤوليات في ذلك لإنه يجب أن يوافق على ذلك. 

ألاحظ احيانا أن المصمم يقدم طريقة shoring في المخططات الأولية، فهل تعتبر هذه المخططات تقريبية فقط (typical) ؟ 

ان سمحت هل لديك مرجع لهذه الحسابات. 




> بخصوص البناء بشكل ملاصق للمبنى القائم فهذا غير مقبول من الناحية الانشائية اذا كان :-
> 
> طول المبنيين (الجديد والقائم) اطول من 30 فعندها يجب ان يكون هناك فاصل تمدد بينهما.​
> اذا كانت المنطقة زلزالية او طلب ان يكون المبنى مقاوم للزلازل فعندها يجب تنفيذ فاصل زلزالي بين المبنيين.​




عند تلاصق المبنين، ولنفرض وجوب وضع shoring من هذه الناحية، أليس الshoring المتكون منpiles وغيرها سيحد من foundation للمبنى المزمع بناءه ؟ 


حول تنفيذ الفاصل الزلزالي ألا يكون هنالك خطر من pounding of the 2 buildings خاصة انه لا تتوفر اي معلومات حول البناية المجاورة ؟


----------



## هندسة وطن (13 فبراير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لحل هذه المشكلة يمكن استخدام slef compacting concrete واستخدام حصويات aggregates ذات قياس صغير حيث ان المشكلة لديك برج الخرسانة وليس بالخرسانة نفسها (حيث ان المسافة بين القضبان 100-32=68 مم كافية لمرور الخرسانة .[/RIGHT]


اشكرك استازى القدير مهندس رزق واكبر فيك تحملك للمسولئة واجتهادك فى مساعدة الاخرين.
تم عمل نفس الحسابات السابقة لكن يا باشمهندس طلعت زاوية الميل
فى قاعدةabutment صغيرة جدا 45 درجة مما لم يسمح باستخدام اى من الاقتراحين الاولين الاول:الspace عمودى على الميل. الثانى : الspace فى اتجاه الميل .
ملحوظة هل هناك مشكلة من وضع سيختين فوق بعض وزيادة الغطاء الخرسانى للحد المسموح به


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 فبراير 2012)

هندسة وطن قال:


> اشكرك استازى القدير مهندس رزق واكبر فيك تحملك للمسولئة واجتهادك فى مساعدة الاخرين.
> تم عمل نفس الحسابات السابقة لكن يا باشمهندس طلعت زاوية الميل
> فى قاعدةabutment صغيرة جدا 45 درجة مما لم يسمح باستخدام اى من الاقتراحين الاولين الاول:الspace عمودى على الميل. الثانى : الspace فى اتجاه الميل .
> ملحوظة هل هناك مشكلة من وضع سيختين فوق بعض وزيادة الغطاء الخرسانى للحد المسموح به


السلام عليكم
ليس هناك من مشكلة من وضع قضيبين فوق بعضمهما البعض(او بجانب) وفي بعض الحالات نعمل جروب للحديد من 4 قضبان .











المرجع وهو متوفر في الملتقى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم​


> في اخر الأمر المقاول سيتحمل المسؤولية فيما يخص أشغال التدعيم ولكن الإستشاري يتحمل بعض من المسؤوليات في ذلك لإنه يجب أن يوافق على ذلك. ​


موافقة الاستشاري على نظام الدعم لا تخلي مسؤولية المقاول عن المسؤولية عن هذه الاعمال لذلك يجب ان تصمم وتنفذ من قبل شركة متخصصة.



> ألاحظ احيانا أن المصمم يقدم طريقة shoring في المخططات الأولية، فهل تعتبر هذه المخططات تقريبية فقط (typical) ؟


التصميم الذي يقدم عبارة عن تصميم مبدئي من اجل الترخيص وقبل البدء بالتنفيذ يقدم من شركة متخصصة ويعتمد بعدها من الجهات المتصحة في ترخيص الابنية.​


> عند تلاصق المبنين، ولنفرض وجوب وضع shoring من هذه الناحية، أليس الshoring المتكون منpiles وغيرها سيحد من foundation للمبنى المزمع بناءه ؟




​عند تجاور الابنية واستخدام نظام الدعم shoring (secant piles or diaphragm wall)فانه في هذه الحالة يتم تحميل الاعمدة المجاورة للمبنى القائم على نظام الدعم.​


> حول تنفيذ الفاصل الزلزالي ألا يكون هنالك خطر من pounding of the 2 buildings خاصة انه لا تتوفر اي معلومات حول البناية المجاورة ؟​



عندما ننفذ فاصل زلزالي بين الابنية فان عرض الفصل يسمح للمبنيين بالحركة مع مسافة امان لا تقل عن 50% (لمجموع حركتي المبنيين) وبالتالي لن يحدث التصادم اما في حالة تلاصق المبنيين فان ذلك سيحدث بالتأكيد.​


----------



## eng.almohanad (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من الاخ رزق حجاوي المساعدة في ... هل يوجد steel fibers في مصر ؟؟ واذا وجد وين ممكن نلاقيه ؟؟​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 فبراير 2012)

eng.almohanad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> الرجاء من الاخ رزق حجاوي المساعدة في ... هل يوجد steel fibers في مصر ؟؟ واذا وجد وين ممكن نلاقيه ؟؟​


 السلام عليكم
اليك عناوين الشركات
http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/EG/steel-fibers.html

http://www.dalili.com.eg/ar/profile...ading-co/alexandria/941966945919429319589709/


----------



## shanshan700 (14 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم *

سؤال : الكانات الأوتوماتيك في الأعمده كيف تم تحديد حدها الأدنى و المسافة القصوى بين الأسياخ الرأسية الموجودة في الأكواد المختلفة ؟ بمعني أخر اشتراطات الكانات و ترتيب الأسياخ الرأسية و المسافات بينها كيف تم تحديدها في الكود ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 فبراير 2012)

shanshan700 قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> سؤال : الكانات الأوتوماتيك في الأعمده كيف تم تحديد حدها الأدنى و المسافة القصوى بين الأسياخ الرأسية الموجودة في الأكواد المختلفة ؟ بمعني أخر اشتراطات الكانات و ترتيب الأسياخ الرأسية و المسافات بينها كيف تم تحديدها في الكود ؟


السلام عليكم
اصطلاح الكانة الاتوماتيك هي عبارة عن كانة مزدوجة ولكن بقفل واحد وتستخدم الاعمدة.
ويمكن استخدام كانتين مزدوجتين بدلا منها وذلك لسهولة الصنيع (وقد يكون من خلال كانة كبيرة واخرى صغيرة او كانتين متساويتين /سحاب).









بخصوص متطلبات الكانات للاعمدة






























للمزيد
http://vannpiseth.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/aci_reinf_details.pdf​


----------



## محمد سوسان (15 فبراير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> عندما ننفذ فاصل زلزالي بين الابنية فان عرض الفصل يسمح للمبنيين بالحركة مع مسافة امان لا تقل عن 50% (لمجموع حركتي المبنيين) وبالتالي لن يحدث التصادم اما في حالة تلاصق المبنيين فان ذلك سيحدث بالتأكيد.​



أخ/ المهندس رزق حجاوى نسأل الله أن يجعل ما تقومون به في ميزان حسناتكم 

فيما يخص الفاصل الزلزالي، هل ممكن تزويدي بالمرجع المتعلق بالتصميم والتنفيذ وهل من صور ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2012)

محمد سوسان قال:


> أخ/ المهندس رزق حجاوى نسأل الله أن يجعل ما تقومون به في ميزان حسناتكم
> 
> فيما يخص الفاصل الزلزالي، هل ممكن تزويدي بالمرجع المتعلق بالتصميم والتنفيذ وهل من صور ؟


السلام عليكم
بخصوص مراجع التصميم للزالزال فهي متوفر الملتقى.
اما شكلة 










للمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=85501&page=44
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118648


----------



## elmasry25012012 (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمد سوسان (16 فبراير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> موافقة الاستشاري على نظام الدعم لا تخلي مسؤولية المقاول عن المسؤولية عن هذه الاعمال لذلك يجب ان تصمم وتنفذ من قبل شركة متخصصة.
> 
> ...





رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص مراجع التصميم للزالزال فهي متوفر الملتقى.
> اما شكلة
> 
> ...







> عندما ننفذ فاصل زلزالي بين الابنية فان عرض الفصل يسمح للمبنيين بالحركة مع مسافة امان لا تقل عن 50% (لمجموع حركتي المبنيين) وبالتالي لن يحدث التصادم اما في حالة تلاصق المبنيين فان ذلك سيحدث بالتأكيد.





بارك الله فيك وفيما تقدمونه 

حسب الكود الأمريكي ubc97 فقرة 1633.2.11 لا توجد هذه مسافة الأمان المقدرة ب50 بالمائة فهل يمكن توضيح ذلك ومن المرجع ان وجد في الكود aci ?


----------



## ديميرونى (17 فبراير 2012)

عندي سؤالين ياريت حضرتكم تجوبوا عليه:

*عايز اعرف لما بيجي في اللوح الانشائية لتسليج الكمرات يذكر الحدي السفلي العدل والمكسح والحديد العلوي هل الحديد العلوي ده لمقاومة العزوم السالبة ايضا ولا تعليق كانات وبناء علي ذلك بنمد الحديد العلوي ده لحد فين *

كانات السمل او الميدة بتستمر داخل القاعدة المنفصلة ولا بتنتهي عند بداية القاعدة
وكمان حديد السمل لازم يدخل ويستمر لنهاية القاعدة ولا يكفيه دخول الحديد ظلول رباط فقط من بداية القاعدة والكلام ده بالنسبة لسمل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 فبراير 2012)

ديميرونى قال:


> عندي سؤالين ياريت حضرتكم تجوبوا عليه:


 السلام عليكم


> *عايز اعرف لما بيجي في اللوح الانشائية لتسليج الكمرات يذكر الحديد السفلي العدل والمكسح والحديد العلوي هل الحديد العلوي ده لمقاومة العزوم السالبة ايضا ولا تعليق كانات وبناء علي ذلك بنمد الحديد العلوي ده لحد فين*


الحديد العلوي اذا كان فوق المسند SUPPORT فهو يكون لمقاومة العزوم السالبه NEGATIVE MOMENT بالاضافة لتعليق الكانات.






اما بخصوص حديد السملات ground beams فسيمر حديد التسليح والكانات حتى العمود
للمزيد الك هذا الشرح الرائع للمهندس ميشيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=266346​


----------



## ديميرونى (17 فبراير 2012)

يابشمهندس رزق:
سؤالي انه في اللوح الحديد العلوي في جدول فهل ده للعزم السالب ايضا بالاضافة للحديد المكسح اللي هيستخدم ايضا لمقاومة العزم السالب عند الركيزة
كمان بالنسبة للحديد السمل امده اد ايه بعد العمود


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 فبراير 2012)

ديميرونى قال:


> يابشمهندس رزق:
> سؤالي انه في اللوح الحديد العلوي في جدول فهل ده للعزم السالب ايضا بالاضافة للحديد المكسح اللي هيستخدم ايضا لمقاومة العزم السالب عند الركيزة
> كمان بالنسبة للحديد السمل امده اد ايه بعد العمود


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الحديد العلوي هل هو مستمر فوق المسند(الركيزة) ام لا فهذا يعود للتفصيلة الانشائية للمصمم فهناك من يطلب استمرار الحديد العلوي فوق المسند بالاضافة للحديد المكسح وفي هذه الحالة يكون الحديد العلوي جزءا من العزم السالب ،












ومنهم من لا يوصل الحديد العلوي وانما يعمل تشريك مع الحديد المكسح وبالتالي يكون الحديد العلوي ليس جزءا من من الحديد لمقاومة العزم السالب (وهذه الحالة موضح بالصورة المرفقة .





لاحظ حديد التعليق لم يستمر فوق المسند (الركيزة )حيث تم عمل التراكب مع الحديد المكسح.
بخصوص حديد السملات يستمر لما بعد العمود بمقادة ld طول التثبيت ( والبعض يكتفى لوجه العمود )




لاحظ ان حديد السملات قد استمر لما بعد العمود (من الجهة اليمنى )


----------



## ديميرونى (17 فبراير 2012)

معلشي يابشمهندس رزق :
بالنسبة للكانات اللي بسال هليها هي الكانات اللي بنضعهل للسمل او الميدة اللي بتربط القواعد المنفصلة 
والصورة المرفقة ليست لسمل وانما هي لشداد اللي بيربط قاعدة جار مع قاعدة داخلية فلازم الكانات تستمر داخل القاعدة للنهاية 
لكن انا بقصد السمل العادي اللي بيربط بين قاعدتين منفصلين 
ياريت يكون كلامي واضح وشكرا للك كتير يابشمهندس بس كنت عاوز تفصيل للنقطة دي باستفاضة وياريت لو مرجع يتكلم عن تصميم السملات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 فبراير 2012)

ديميرونى قال:


> معلشي يابشمهندس رزق :
> بالنسبة للكانات اللي بسال هليها هي الكانات اللي بنضعهل للسمل او الميدة اللي بتربط القواعد المنفصلة
> والصورة المرفقة ليست لسمل وانما هي لشداد اللي بيربط قاعدة جار مع قاعدة داخلية فلازم الكانات تستمر داخل القاعدة للنهاية
> لكن انا بقصد السمل العادي اللي بيربط بين قاعدتين منفصلين
> ياريت يكون كلامي واضح وشكرا للك كتير يابشمهندس بس كنت عاوز تفصيل للنقطة دي باستفاضة وياريت لو مرجع يتكلم عن تصميم السملات


 السلام عليكم
يتم توصل حديد التسليح والكانات بين القواعد المنفصلة بخصوص ground beam (السملات) من المود الى العمود اي يستمر في الاساس.




للنوضيح (اللون الاحمر) حديد التسليح مع الكانات لربط القواعد ground beam


----------



## ديميرونى (18 فبراير 2012)

بعد اذنك يابشمهندس رزق واسف علي الاطالة:
لما بنيجي نصمم السمل طوله اللي بنصمم عليه بيكون الصافي بين القواعد ولا الطول بين الاعمدة
وكمان بالنسبة لما يسمي بالكوابيل مافائدتها وكيفية عملها 
ياريت يابشمهندس ترفق لي مرجع لتصميم السملات
-هل السملات التى فى منسوب القاعدة المسلحة
بتنقل احمال الحوائط فوقها الى القواعد ام الاعمدة

2- هل السملات فوق منسوب القواعد 
بتسبب عزوم على اعمدة الارضى
هذة دعوة للنقاش للوصول للمعلومة الصحيحة


----------



## أبو نادر (20 فبراير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص مراجع التصميم للزالزال فهي متوفر الملتقى.
> اما شكلة
> 
> ...



استاذي الفاضل تعلم انه تحت هذا الالمنيوم لابد من ملئ الفاصل بالسيلنت
ولكن الفاصل الزلزالي بمشروعي 7.5 سم بينما اقصى حد لعمل السيلنت هو 5 سم حسب شركات باسف واخواتها فما الحل دام فضلكم


----------



## أبو نادر (21 فبراير 2012)

سؤال اخر استاذنا
لدينا صبة سوية اسمنية سكريد اسفل الموكيت 
فهل لصبها نفس اشتراطات صب الارضيات الخارجية من حيث المساخات وفواصل التمدد والتقلص
وهل الصب مستمر او شطرنجي


----------



## محمد سيد2 (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لا اعلم ان هذا الاستفسار مكانة الصحيح هنا ام لا ولكن انا متأكد ان المهندس رزق لا يبخل بمعلومة
عند مشروع مصنع سوف يتم تصميم البشة على خوازيق ومطلوب الاحمال على الحوازيق للتأكد من قدرة تحمل الخازوق الواحد والخوازيق مرتكزة (End Bearing) تم عمل موديل على السيف وتم التعامل مع البشة على اساس بلاطة مسطحة (Flat Slab) وعند كل عمود (Pile Cap) وتم حساب الاحمال على الحوازيق 
السؤال هل هذا التوصيف (Model ) على برنامج السيف صحيح ام لا
ثانيا يتم اضافة احمال على البشة وهى كالاتى
Paving all areas
Live.load 3.tons/m2
Rolling load 6.tons/axle
طبعا الاحمال هذة سوف تزيد من الاحمال على الخوازيق على اساس التوصيف الذى سبق تفصيلة
هل من الممكن ان يتم عمل لبشة ترتكز على التربة مباشراً وعند رؤس الاعمدة يتم عمل Pile Cap ويتم عمل فاصل بين الاثنين
ثالثا :
كيف يمكن توصيف الحمل الثانى Rolling load 6.tons/axle على البرنامج وهل يكون حمل مركز ولا موزع فى اى مكان يتم تركيزة


----------



## shanshan700 (6 مارس 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## shanshan700 (6 مارس 2012)

يتم حساب فرق الهبوط ولكن في حاله clay soil يتم ربط اللبشة مع ال pile caps بسبب negative skin friction


----------



## محمد غربيه (8 مارس 2012)

كل الاحترام لك يا سعادة المهندس وجزاك الله كل خير وكننت اتتمنى ان ارد عليك ولكني للاسف مازلت في كلية الهندسة وانا من عشاق القسم للمدني ولكني للاسف لا امتلك قاعده علميه وخبره كفايه للرد على خبرات سعادتكم وارجو لو تتكرمت بتوجيهي كيف استطيع ان اطور من قدراتتي واصبح مهندس مميز بخطوات صحيحه وملموسه لاني اعشق هذه المهنه واحب ان اكون مميز بها واسف على الاطاله واسال الله ان يزيدك من علمه ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب علما ومالا وثوابا


----------



## مهندس مصرى احمد (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته الاخ العزيز / محمد الشريفى تحيه طيبه و بعد انصحك اخى العزيز لمعالجه ثقوب الخزان بان تقوم باستخدام ماده الفيبر جلاس لعمل العزل الكامل لخزانك و انا شخصيا قمت بتجربته فى العديد من المشاريع بجده و به الكثير من المزايا سواء الثقوب او الترسبات الاسمنتيه او الطحالب و غيرها


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 مارس 2012)

يعجز اللسان عن التعبير لكل من ساهم بإعطاء المعلومه وجزيل الشكر والثناء للمهندس رزق على تبنيه هذا الموضوع لكن للأسف لم أعرف بهذه المواضيع اللا من أسبوع مضى وجلست أطالع جميع المواضيع والمشاركات والحلول التي يقف الشخص عاجز عن التعبير ...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك مهندس رزق


----------



## صقلية (26 مارس 2012)

الاخوة الكرام المهندسون المحترمون انا لست مهندس ولني اقوم ببناء بيت وحصلت هذه المشكله مع المهندس ارجو معرفة هل حله صحيح ام لا وجزاكم الله خيرا *وهي ان الحداد قطع أسياخ دورين بطول 4 متر وقطر فآي 16 مم *
*وارتفاع الدور 3.10 متر صافي وبلاطة سقف فلآت سلاب 0.20 م أي أن المجموع*
* 3.30متر يصبح الأوفر لآب 0.70 م *



* فقام المهندس المشرف بعمل قطع حديد بطول 1.5 متر قطر فاي 12 مم ووصلها في بلاطة السقف قبل الصب وعند وضع أسياخ الدور التالي قام بتعليق السيخ لتصبح المنطقة المشتركة بين السيخين الأصليين هي 40 سم بدل الـ 70سم لكي تعطيه في السقف القادم أوفر لآب 100 سم ولا يحتاج للوصل مره أخرى قائلا بان قوة الشد تحتاج 60 فاي وقوة الضغط 40 فاي وهذه ألتركيبه كما هو موضح بالرسم تعطينا المطلوب حتى بدون ال 40سم المشتركة بين السيخين الأصليين لان العبرة بمحيط منطقة التلامس .*
* وأنا أتساءل هل أل 40 سم تستطيع أن تنقل الوزن الموجود على العمود من الأدوار العلوية إلى الدور الموجود أسفل هذه الوصلة بشكل آمن وهل فعلا ما نحتاج إليه هنا هو محيط مقطع الحديد ليعطي منطقة تلامس اكبر وهذا هو دور الأوفر لآب فقط . وجزاكم الله خيرا واشكر لكم سعة صدركم ونفع الله بعلمكم



*


----------



## صقلية (26 مارس 2012)

اخوكم ابو زياد


----------



## eng_dwairi (26 مارس 2012)

اخي ابو زياد مسالتك غير مفهومه بالنسبة الي 
كنت افضل ان ترفق رسم توضيحي ولو كان بسيطا 
وشكرا


----------



## صقلية (1 أبريل 2012)

اخي المهندس الفاضل اقصد ب الاوفر لاب منطقة التلامس بين اسياخ عمود الدور والذي يليه حيث انها كانت 0.70 م وبعد وصلها بقطعة الحديد التي طولها 1.50 اصبحت منطقة التلامس 0.90 م بدل 0.70 م هل التوصيل هذا صحيح هندسيا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أبريل 2012)

صقلية قال:


> الاخوة الكرام المهندسون المحترمون انا لست مهندس ولني اقوم ببناء بيت وحصلت هذه المشكله مع المهندس ارجو معرفة هل حله صحيح ام لا وجزاكم الله خيرا *وهي ان الحداد قطع أسياخ دورين بطول 4 متر وقطر فآي 16 مم *
> *وارتفاع الدور 3.10 متر صافي وبلاطة سقف فلآت سلاب 0.20 م أي أن المجموع*
> *3.30متر يصبح الأوفر لآب 0.70 م *
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
مع الاحترام الشديد للمهندس المشرف لديك ، فهو مهندس بالاسم عليك ابلاغ المكتب المشرف عنه واستبداله فورا .
والا عدم وجود افضل من وجودة.
فعلى المهندس ان يطبق العلم الذي تعلمه والكود المتبع في بلده ، اما ان يخترع نظريا وحلولا من انزل الله بها من سلطان فللاسف اشباه المهندسين هم عالة عليهم ويجب محاربتهم في كل مكان عمل.
ان ما قاله المهندس المشرف هو غير صحيح ولا يوجد في كتب الاوليين او الاخريين وانما هي تخيلات من رأسه .


----------



## mhatem1 (14 أبريل 2012)

فى رأى الشخصى واللى انا بنفذه على الاقل بضع تسليح علوى فقط مقابل مقطع العمود ليساعد فى توزيع حمل العمود


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

النقاشات مفيدة جدا.......مشكورين


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 مايو 2012)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## abouzain (22 مايو 2012)

صقلية قال:


> الاخوة الكرام المهندسون المحترمون انا لست مهندس ولني اقوم ببناء بيت وحصلت هذه المشكله مع المهندس ارجو معرفة هل حله صحيح ام لا وجزاكم الله خيرا *وهي ان الحداد قطع أسياخ دورين بطول 4 متر وقطر فآي 16 مم *
> *وارتفاع الدور 3.10 متر صافي وبلاطة سقف فلآت سلاب 0.20 م أي أن المجموع*
> * 3.30متر يصبح الأوفر لآب 0.70 م *
> 
> ...



لو كان ساب الوضع الاصلي بان تكون الوصله 70 سم كان افضل مما فعل لان وصله 70 سم مع تكثيف الكانات في المتر الاسفل من العمود وربط الاشاره الجديده مع القديمة بشكل جيد افضل واوفر بكثير مما فعل المشرف دا ...... اتمني اكون افدتك


----------



## رضا العدلى (30 مايو 2012)

​السلام عليكم من وجهة نظرى ان ال70 سنتيمتر كافيه مع مراعات ربط الاشاير باسياخ الاعمده وتكثيف ال70 سم كانات


----------



## شرف الديلمي (31 مايو 2012)

بش مهندس :اريد ان أسال عن القضبان في نهاية الكمرة عند العمود اذا لم يتم ثنيها هل يؤثر ذلك على قدرة تحمل الكمرة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 مايو 2012)

شرف الديلمي قال:


> بش مهندس :اريد ان أسال عن القضبان في نهاية الكمرة عند العمود اذا لم يتم ثنيها هل يؤثر ذلك على قدرة تحمل الكمرة


السلام عليكم
الهدف من تربيط حديد التسليح هو بقاؤه في مكانه اثناء الصب.
فاذا تم تثبيت حديد التسليح (ولم يتم تثبيته عند العمود ) وتأكدنا من عدم تحركة اثناء الصب فانه ذلك لن يؤثر على قدرة التحمل للكمرة.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 مايو 2012)

شرف الديلمي قال:


> بش مهندس :اريد ان أسال عن القضبان في نهاية الكمرة عند العمود اذا لم يتم ثنيها هل يؤثر ذلك على قدرة تحمل الكمرة


السلام عليكم
الهدف من تربيط حديد التسليح هو بقاؤه في مكانه اثناء الصب.
فاذا تم تثبيت حديد التسليح (ولم يتم تثبيته عند العمود ) وتأكدنا من عدم تحركة اثناء الصب فانه ذلك لن يؤثر على قدرة التحمل للكمرة.


----------



## ابورنيم (1 يونيو 2012)

شرف الديلمي قال:


> بش مهندس :اريد ان أسال عن القضبان في نهاية الكمرة عند العمود اذا لم يتم ثنيها هل يؤثر ذلك على قدرة تحمل الكمرة



ثني الحديد عند نهاية الكمرة من الاشتراطات الاضافية لمقاومة الزلازل و زيادة مرونة المبنى و لا علاقة لها بقيمة العزم من حيث التحمل من عدمه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يونيو 2012)

شرف الديلمي قال:


> بش مهندس :اريد ان أسال عن القضبان في نهاية الكمرة عند العمود اذا لم يتم ثنيها هل يؤثر ذلك على قدرة تحمل الكمرة


السلام عليكم 
تصحيحا للمشاركة السابقة بسبب عدم قراءة السؤال بشكل جيد حيث قرأت" ثنيها على انها تثبيتها" وبناءا على ذلك تم الرد.
بخصوص ثني نهاية حديد التسليح ام لا بالنسبة للكمرات فيتمد ذلك على تامين طول التثبيت فوق المسند ( عمود ، كمرة ، جدار ...) فاذا تم تامين طول التثبيت فلا حاجة لثني الحديد اما اذا لم يتم تأمين طول التثبيت فيجب ثني الحديد.
وهنا كودات تشترط ثني حديد التسليح عند التصميم على الزلازل.
وحتى تكون الاجابة اكثر دقة يجب تحديد الكود المتبع في التصميم وهل هو مصمم لمقاومة الزلازل ام لا ؟.


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (5 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحياتي الى أستاذنا العزيز ألاخ رزق حجاوي وجميع الاخوة المهندسين وأقول أشتقت اليكم أخوتي في ألله بعد فترة انقطاع 

الموضوع الذي أود طرحه للمناقشة هو مشكلة واجهتني في تنفيذ مشروع تبليط شوارع داخلية بالكونكريت , حيث فقرات المشروع تنص على أجراء التسوية الترابية (قطع ودفن ) , ثم فرش طبقة من الجامود ( حصو أو حجر مكسر باحجام أكبر من 8 أنج تقريبا ) ثم الصب بالكونكريت المسلح بطبقة BRC , السؤال هو هل يجوز فرش طبقة من الجلمود أو الحجر المكسر بدلا من طبقة ال Subbase المكوتة من خليط من المواد الخشنة والناعمة والتي يمكن حدلها (دمكها ) بينما طبقة الجلمود لايمكن حدلها لعدم أحتوائها على مواد ناعمة ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يونيو 2012)

كمال كريم مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحياتي الى أستاذنا العزيز ألاخ رزق حجاوي وجميع الاخوة المهندسين وأقول أشتقت اليكم أخوتي في ألله بعد فترة انقطاع
> الموضوع الذي أود طرحه للمناقشة هو مشكلة واجهتني في تنفيذ مشروع تبليط شوارع داخلية بالكونكريت , حيث فقرات المشروع تنص على أجراء التسوية الترابية (قطع ودفن ) , ثم فرش طبقة من الجامود ( حصو أو حجر مكسر باحجام أكبر من 8 أنج تقريبا ) ثم الصب بالكونكريت المسلح بطبقة BRC , السؤال هو هل يجوز فرش طبقة من الجلمود أو الحجر المكسر بدلا من طبقة ال Subbase المكوتة من خليط من المواد الخشنة والناعمة والتي يمكن حدلها (دمكها ) بينما طبقة الجلمود لايمكن حدلها لعدم أحتوائها على مواد ناعمة ؟


السلام عليكم
في البداية حمدا لله على سلامتك وعودتك للملتقى ، واتمنى ان يعود كل الاخوة والاصدقاء (ولن اسمي احدا منهم لان لهم جميعا نفس المحبة والمعزة والتقدير والاحترام) للملتقى فقد اشتقنا لهم كثيرا وافتقدنا حضورهم في الملتقى وقد طــــــــــــــــالت غيبتهم كثيرا عنا .
ولكن نلتمس لهم العذر فالظروف التي تمر في المنطقة العربية تجعل الحليم حيرانا ويشيب له الاطفال قبل الشيوخ.
نسأل الله لهم جميعا السلامة 
ونتمنى لهم دوام الصحة وموفور العافية
انه سميع مجيب
أعود لسؤالك فحسب المشاريع التي عملت بها والمواصفات الاردنية للابنية فان ذلك مسموح به وكذلك تسمح المواصفات بوضع (رش) الحصى gravel بين الجلمود لتعبئة الفراغات لان من مشكلة استخدام الجلمود (من وجهة نظر المقاولون) انها متعبة جدا في التنفيذ وتحتاج الى الى وقت والاهم مما سبق انه هذه الطريقة تأخذ كميات اكبر من الخرسانة ولا يتم احتسابها حيث تتغلغل الخرسانة بين فراغات الجلمود لذلك معظهم يطلب التحويل الى basecourse.
وقديما كانت الطرق للسيارات تستخدم الجلمود في الرصف ( الطريقة الانجليزية )تحت طبقة الاسلفت ويعتبرها البعض افضل من الطرق الحديثة والتي يتم استخدام البس كورس ولكن من حسنات البيس كورس انه اسرع واسهل في التنفيذ ويأخذ مدة اقل بالتنفيذ.


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (6 يونيو 2012)

ألسلام عليكم 
أشكر الاستاذ رزق على هذا التوضيح وأدعو ألله أن يغفر لنا ولوالدينا جميعا


----------



## omar11111 (6 يونيو 2012)

*أستاذي القدير المهندس رزق حجاوي أدعو الله تعالى أن يبارك في علمك وأن يجزيك خير الجزاء على ما تقدمه لنا من حلول و أراء و على إعطاء جزء من وقتك لهذا المنتدى العظيم رغم مشاغلك و أعمالك لكن ثق أيها المهندس الكبير أن هذا العمل لن يضيع سدى (فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ) 
أستاذي الجليل لا أطيل عليك فأقول : طلب مني تصميم مبنى ( بدروم + 7 أدوار ) المشكلة أن المهندس المعماري الذي رسم المبنى جعل ( 6 من الأعمدة من إجمالي عدد 70 عمود) جعل الستة الأعمدة التي أمام المدخل بارتفاع دورين ( الأرضي + الأول ) فما هي الأمور التي أراعيها عند التصميم هل( التحنيب - long col- الطابق اللين Soft Ground - ...) كما ذكرت أنت ذلك في مقالات سابقة 
جزاك الله خيرا 0*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يونيو 2012)

omar11111 قال:


> *أستاذي القدير المهندس رزق حجاوي أدعو الله تعالى أن يبارك في علمك وأن يجزيك خير الجزاء على ما تقدمه لنا من حلول و أراء و على إعطاء جزء من وقتك لهذا المنتدى العظيم رغم مشاغلك و أعمالك لكن ثق أيها المهندس الكبير أن هذا العمل لن يضيع سدى (فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره )
> أستاذي الجليل لا أطيل عليك فأقول : طلب مني تصميم مبنى ( بدروم + 7 أدوار ) المشكلة أن المهندس المعماري الذي رسم المبنى جعل ( 6 من الأعمدة من إجمالي عدد 70 عمود) جعل الستة الأعمدة التي أمام المدخل بارتفاع دورين ( الأرضي + الأول ) فما هي الأمور التي أراعيها عند التصميم هل( التحنيب - long col- الطابق اللين Soft Ground - ...) كما ذكرت أنت ذلك في مقالات سابقة
> جزاك الله خيرا 0*


*
السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه الثقة وعلى كلماتك الطيبة .
بخصوص سؤالك انت كما ذكرت بخصوص الاعمدة على دورين(طابقين) يتم التأكد من قدرتها على التحمل مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار buckling التحنيب والاعمدة الطويلة long column اما بخصوص الطابق اللين soft floor فهو يكون عندما على كامل مستوى الطابق، اما في حالتك فلا يعتبر طابقا لينا.










للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/118648-الغش،-أو-الملامح-الإنشائية-والمعمارية-المؤثرة-أثناء-التعرض-للزلازل-زلزال-بومرداس/page2*


----------



## omar11111 (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة ردك و إجاباتك الرائعة فكم والله استفدت أنا من مقالاتك ومداخلاتك العظيمة في هذا الملتقى المبارك فكم تختصر لنا في معرفة الحلول الهندسية الوقت و الجهد وكم أسعد والله عندماأعرف أن في هذا الملتقى من أمثالك المتواضعين المحبين للناس الخير ... أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك و( لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس ) .


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (15 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم

د*ي مشاركة حابب اني اخد رايكم بيها مشكلة حصلت لدينا بالموقع
كان يتم صب مجموعه من الاعمده والسلالم حوالي 12 سلم و48 عمود
وجد اثناء فك الشده الخشبيه ان احد اعمدة السلم يوجد مسافه واحد متر بمنتصفه لم يتم صبها اي فرضيا العمود ارتفاعه 3 متر المتر الاول والاخير تم صبهما والمتر الاوسط فارغ تماما
علما بان تم تنبيه النجارين بعدم اكمال فك نجاره العمود وتركه كما هو 
فما هوا افضل حل له هل تكسير الجزء العلوي من العمود واكمال الصب
ام تكسير كامل العمود ام تركه وصب الجزء الفارغ منه

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يونيو 2012)

م.محمد عبد المجيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> د*ي مشاركة حابب اني اخد رايكم بيها مشكلة حصلت لدينا بالموقع
> كان يتم صب مجموعه من الاعمده والسلالم حوالي 12 سلم و48 عمود
> ...


السلام عليكم
لحل هذه المشكلة يمكنك تكسير الجزء العلوي من العمود وبسطة الدرج للسماح للخرسانة بالدخول للعمود (يتم تدعيم قبل البدء بالتكسير) وتنظيف سطح الخرسانة والحديد وثم الرش الجيد بالماء ومن ثم اعادة الصب بخرسانة ذات محتوى اسمنت اعلى من المطلوب و slump اعلى (180مم) مع الرج الجيد.
ولمنع تكرار مثل هذه الحالة اثناء صب العمود يجب التاكد من Slump وكذلك الطرق على العمود خلال الصب للتأكد من ان الخرسانة وصلت لكامل اجزاء العمود.


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (2 يوليو 2012)

بسبب ضخامة المشروع يمكن عمل فواصل ولكن مع استمرارية الحديد ومع وضع Water Stop مطاطي في كل فاصل
وكذلك يجب فحص الخزان و ملؤه بالماء


----------



## mido4ever (2 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لن اطيل عليكم منشأ ثلاتة ادوار وبدروم وبعد الانتهاء من صب كامل المبنى طلب المالك عمل اسانسير ووضعه المهندس المعمارى فى انسب مكان من وجه نظره المعمارية ولكن انشائيا هذا المكان موجود فى كورنر من سقف flat slab من باكية ابعادها 3.5* 4.5 
وكان رايى انه يستحيل عمل فتحة وتكسير فى هذا المكان لانه يعتبر شريحة عمود من نظام ال flat slab فما رايكم ؟؟
مع العلم انى توصلت لحل على قدر خبرتى وهو انه سأزرع ثلاثة اعمدة من اول الاساسات على جوانب الفتحة المطلوبة على ان يكون العمود الرابع هو العمود الموجود بالفعل مع كشف حديد البلاطة وربطه بالاعمدة الجديدة والصب حوله بمواد ايبوكسية ثم بعد ذلك اقوم بعمل الفتحة المحاطة الان باربع اعمدة ..... فما رايكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يوليو 2012)

mido4ever قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لن اطيل عليكم منشأ ثلاتة ادوار وبدروم وبعد الانتهاء من صب كامل المبنى طلب المالك عمل اسانسير ووضعه المهندس المعمارى فى انسب مكان من وجه نظره المعمارية ولكن انشائيا هذا المكان موجود فى كورنر من سقف flat slab من باكية ابعادها 3.5* 4.5
> وكان رايى انه يستحيل عمل فتحة وتكسير فى هذا المكان لانه يعتبر شريحة عمود من نظام ال flat slab فما رايكم ؟؟
> مع العلم انى توصلت لحل على قدر خبرتى وهو انه سأزرع ثلاثة اعمدة من اول الاساسات على جوانب الفتحة المطلوبة على ان يكون العمود الرابع هو العمود الموجود بالفعل مع كشف حديد البلاطة وربطه بالاعمدة الجديدة والصب حوله بمواد ايبوكسية ثم بعد ذلك اقوم بعمل الفتحة المحاطة الان باربع اعمدة ..... فما رايكم


السلام عليكم
من حيثالمبدأ وجهة نظريك صحيحة من الناحية الانشائية.
ولكن من الناحية التنفيذية ولضمان اسمترار العمود وضمان التحميل للبلاطة على الاعمدة اقترح ما يلي:

تنفيذ القواعد للاعمدة الثلاث وربطها بكمرات ارضية ground beam
تدعيم البلاطة مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار مناطق الاعمدة بدون تدعيم .
نقوم نتعليم مكان العمود ونقوم بتكسير الخرسانة للبلاطة بقدر ابعاد العمود مع الابقاء على حديد تسليح البلاطة.
نقوم بتركيب حديد التسليح ومن ثم الشدة للعمود
نقوم بعمل تشاريك للكمرة التي ستحمل البلوك للشافط(فوق منسوب البلاطة مباشرة)
نقوم بالصب من فتحة البلاطة .
العمل سيكون لكل طابق لوحدة بعد الانتهاء من صب الاعمدة نبدأ بالذي يليه.
نكرر الخطوات من 2-6
بعد الانتهاء من العمل لكامل الطوابق مقوم بتعليم مكان الشافط ونقوم بتكسير الخرسانة للبلاطة من مستوى الادنى للاعلى وليس العكس حتى لا يحصل تحميل لبلاطة على بلاطة.
وبهذا الطريقة نضمن الصب الكامل للعمود والتحميل للبلاطة على العمود وبدون استخدام مواد خاصة.


----------



## mido4ever (2 يوليو 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من حيثالمبدأ وجهة نظريك صحيحة من الناحية الانشائية.
> ولكن من الناحية التنفيذية ولضمان اسمترار العمود وضمان التحميل للبلاطة على الاعمدة اقترح ما يلي:
> 
> ...



استاذنا الكبير وكأنك قرأت نوتة الملاحظات بتاعتى وخطوات وتوصيات التنفيذ اللى اقترحتها
شرف كبير ليا ان رايى يوافق رايك


----------



## احمد دار بلين (3 يوليو 2012)

mido4ever قال:


> استاذنا الكبير وكأنك قرأت نوتة الملاحظات بتاعتى وخطوات وتوصيات التنفيذ اللى اقترحتها
> شرف كبير ليا ان رايى يوافق رايك




نشكر الاستاذ رزق والاخوة الافاضل المشاركين في اثراء النقاش ، لو امكن رسم توضيحي لابعاد المصعد وموقعه بالضبط بالنسبة للبلاطة الطرفية المذكورة حتى تكتمل رؤية المشكلة


----------



## الاقدام (10 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
أرجو إفادتى فى موضوع خاص بأعمال العزل .
مطلوب عزل لسقف خزان مياة كبير ، والعزل عبارة عن {(Waterproofing Membrane Protected From Both Sides By Non Woven Geotextile Sheet) ثم ( Layer Of Gravel Protecting The Waterproofing Membrane 150mm)} . 
هل المطلوب وضع طبقة ال(Geotextile) أعلى وأسفل ال(Membrane) وما هى كيفية تنفيذة فى هذة الحالة؟؟ ، أم المقصود هو تطبيق ال(Membrane) على الخرسانة ثم حمايتة بطبقتين من ال(Geotextile) وما هى طريقة تنفيذة فى هذة الحالة ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يوليو 2012)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو إفادتى فى موضوع خاص بأعمال العزل .
> مطلوب عزل لسقف خزان مياة كبير ، والعزل عبارة عن {(Waterproofing Membrane Protected From Both Sides By Non Woven Geotextile Sheet) ثم ( Layer Of Gravel Protecting The Waterproofing Membrane 150mm)} .
> هل المطلوب وضع طبقة ال(Geotextile) أعلى وأسفل ال(Membrane) وما هى كيفية تنفيذة فى هذة الحالة؟؟ ، أم المقصود هو تطبيق ال(Membrane) على الخرسانة ثم حمايتة بطبقتين من ال(Geotextile) وما هى طريقة تنفيذة فى هذة الحالة ؟؟


السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن ان ترسل مقطع لسقف الخزان موض هليه طبقات العزل.


----------



## wesen (10 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشسكلة ارجو مساعدتي في حلها,بعد اكمال صب الاساس الشريطي لبناية ما مكونة من طابقين اتضح وجود اعمدة تحمل قاعة بابعاد(15×6.5)م"^2 
حيث لم الاحظ ذلك لعدم وضوح في المخطط (البناء غير هيكلي)الافي القاعة ااعلاه


----------



## aqeel salah (10 يوليو 2012)

الرجاء المساعدة حيث عند صب اعمدة في بناية ما وتم اجراء فحوصات المكعبات الخرسانية ووجدت مقاومة الانضغاط بعمر 7يوم هي 28 وتم اجراء الفحص بعمر 28(ميكا باسكال) يوم ووجدت المقاومة بانها 17( ميكا باسكال) علمنا انه قد تم استخدام مواد مضافة وهي مادة (sbr) فما السبب الاساسي لانخفاض المقاومة ارجو المساعدة بسرعة مع الشكر


----------



## wesen (10 يوليو 2012)

aqeel salah ربما تكون عينات الفحص قد تعرضت للجفاف او سؤ معالجة خلال الفترة من اسبوع الى 28 يمو يجب ان تاخذ ثلاث عيمنات لعمر 56 يوم احتياطا عند فشل المكعبات بعمر 28


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يوليو 2012)

wesen قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشسكلة ارجو مساعدتي في حلها,بعد اكمال صب الاساس الشريطي لبناية ما مكونة من طابقين اتضح وجود اعمدة تحمل قاعة بابعاد(15×6.5)م"^2
> حيث لم الاحظ ذلك لعدم وضوح في المخطط (البناء غير هيكلي)الافي القاعة ااعلاه


السلام عليكم
يطلب التأكد من صيغة السؤال (اتضح وجود اعمدة تحمل قاعة بابعاد(15×6.5)م"^2 )
ما هو المطلوب ؟؟
هل المطلوب زراعه الاعمدة في القاعدة الشريطية ؟ 
اذا كان هذا السؤال فيكون من خلال زراعة حديد التسليح بمواد ايبوكسي.
يطلب مراجعة شركات متخصصة (هيلتي، سيكا؟، .....) وستجد لديهم الحل.
للمزيد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/286027-%D8%AA%D8%B2%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B9-%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%8A%D8%B1?p=2372049#post2372049


----------



## خالد الخضر (10 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انخفاض المقاومه بهذا الشكل على عمر 28 يوم يدل انه تم تغير في المكعب ممكن بطريق الخطا

والله الموفق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يوليو 2012)

aqeel salah قال:


> الرجاء المساعدة حيث عند صب اعمدة في بناية ما وتم اجراء فحوصات المكعبات الخرسانية ووجدت مقاومة الانضغاط بعمر 7يوم هي 28 وتم اجراء الفحص بعمر 28(ميكا باسكال) يوم ووجدت المقاومة بانها 17( ميكا باسكال) علمنا انه قد تم استخدام مواد مضافة وهي مادة (sbr) فما السبب الاساسي لانخفاض المقاومة ارجو المساعدة بسرعة مع الشكر


السلام عليكم
السؤال غير واضح فانت لم تذكر 


عدد العينات التي تم اخذها ونتائج فحصها على مدة 7 ايام و 28 يوم.
هل يتم اخذ المكعبات 7 ايام و28 يوم من نفس الخلطة ؟
هل نفس الفني قام باعداد المكعبات

هل هناك شهادة فحص ومعيارة لالة الكسر.

هل هناك مكعبات اخرى يمكن فحصها لدى مختبر اخر؟.
هل هذه المشكلة اول مرة تحصل وما هي النتائج السابقة.
هل قدمت الشركة الموردة للخرسانة سجل لنتائج الكسر للخرسانة على عمر 7 و 28 يوم لمدة لا تقل عن 3 شهر؟.
ما هي قوة الكسر المطلوبة ؟
بخصوص الحل لهذه المشكلة يعتمد على عدد وحجم هذه الاعمدة 


اذا كان العدد قليل فالافضل الازالة للاعمدة قبل صب السقف

اذا تم صب السقف فيتم اخذ كورات من الاعمدة للتأكد من قوة الكسر ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات؟.

اذا كانت الكورات راسبة فنبحث عن اعادة التصميم للتأكد من انها امنه 

اذا ظهرت انها غير امنه نقوم بالتدعيم للاعمدة او تقليل عدد الطوابق


----------



## الاقدام (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم، أشكر اهتمام حضرتك ولكن المخططات لا يوجد فيها توضيح لطبقات العزل ، ولايوجد غير هذة البيانات فقط .


----------



## الاقدام (11 يوليو 2012)

هذة صورة لجزء من الخزان موضح عليها ما تم ذكرة فى عزل السقف
مشاهدة المرفق 1.rar


----------



## اقليدس العرب (16 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي وزملائي الاعزاء
السلام عليكم استاذ رزق المحترم.........
الحقيقه تعرضت لاحدى المشاكل التنفيذيه قبل ايام واتمنى مشاركتكم في حلها....
المشكله تتعلق بوجود صاله للعمليات الجراحيه في احدى المستشفيات بابعاد صافيه 6*7م مبنيه بست اعمده ومسقفه بسقف خرساني 18سم والاعمده 3 في كل جانب بالاتجاه الطويل والاعمده المسافات الصافيه بينها ليست متساويه ......فبين الاول والثاني 2.5م والثاني والثالث 4.5م...........
والاعمده جميعها مربوطه بجسور 68سم عمق متضمنا لسماكه السقف وعرض 24سم
جاءنا طلب بنصب جهاز خاص بعمليات قسطره القلب يجب نصبه في الصاله والمكان محدد تحت الجسر الوسطي والمشكله ان ارتفاع بطن الجسر عن الارضيه 2.8م وارتفاع الجهاز 3.05م مما يستدعي للوهله الاولى ازاله 25سم من سمك الجسر مما سيؤدي الى قص التسليح السفلي وال stirupps فما الحل لهذه المشكله.............؟.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الاقدام (16 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ،
يجماعة ارجو الرد على استفسارى لو سمحتوا


----------



## maaam5831112 (16 يوليو 2012)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي وزملائي الاعزاء
> السلام عليكم استاذ رزق المحترم.........
> الحقيقه تعرضت لاحدى المشاكل التنفيذيه قبل ايام واتمنى مشاركتكم في حلها....
> المشكله تتعلق بوجود صاله للعمليات الجراحيه في احدى المستشفيات بابعاد صافيه 6*7م مبنيه بست اعمده ومسقفه بسقف خرساني 18سم والاعمده 3 في كل جانب بالاتجاه الطويل والاعمده المسافات الصافيه بينها ليست متساويه ......فبين الاول والثاني 2.5م والثاني والثالث 4.5م...........
> ...



1- ما طبيعة السقف
2- هل المبنى دور واحد ام اكثر
3- هل سقف الصاله منتهى بمعنى هل هناك احتمال عمل دور اعلى الصاله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يوليو 2012)

الاقدام قال:


> هذة صورة لجزء من الخزان موضح عليها ما تم ذكرة فى عزل السقف
> مشاهدة المرفق 82195


السلام عليكم
للاسف النص باللغة الانجليزية غير مفهوم.
ولكن بالنسبة لعزل الاسقف للخزانات نقوم بما يلي:-

صب مدة الميلان
عمل طبقة العزل membrane (طبقة او طبقتين متعاكستين اذا طابت المواصفات ذلك)
طبقة عزل حراري (بولسترين سماكة 5 سم)
طبقة جيوتكس تايل geotextile
طبقة من الحصى gravel سماكة 15-20 سم (حسب المواصفات)
وهناك اكثر من طريقة لعزل الاسقف واكثر من نوعية للمواد.






هنا تم استخدام طبقتي جيوتكستايل وبدلا من الحصى طبقة خرسانة.
http://www.texsasynthetics.com/eng/sis.asp?m=0&sid=713


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يوليو 2012)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي وزملائي الاعزاء
> السلام عليكم استاذ رزق المحترم.........
> الحقيقه تعرضت لاحدى المشاكل التنفيذيه قبل ايام واتمنى مشاركتكم في حلها....
> المشكله تتعلق بوجود صاله للعمليات الجراحيه في احدى المستشفيات بابعاد صافيه 6*7م مبنيه بست اعمده ومسقفه بسقف خرساني 18سم والاعمده 3 في كل جانب بالاتجاه الطويل والاعمده المسافات الصافيه بينها ليست متساويه ......فبين الاول والثاني 2.5م والثاني والثالث 4.5م...........
> ...


السلام عليكم


في البداية يتم تدعيم السقف في منطقة الجسر beamالوسطي المراد تكسيرة. 
يتم تكسير الجسر حتى اسفل البلاطة. 
الحل يكون باستخدام من استبدال الجسر الذي تم تكسير 

تصميم جسر معدني ييثبت بين العمودين بواسطة صفيحة تثبيت base plat وبراغي bolts بالابوكسي بحيث يكون تحت بلاطة السقف وذلك لحمل البلاطة. 
او تصميم جسر خرساني بعمق اقل(حسب العمق المطلوب) مكان الجسر الذي تم تكسير مع الاستفادة من كانات الجسر السابق(لحام الكانات الجديد مع الكانات القديمة) وعمل تثبيت لحديد التسليح بالعمودين بواسطة الابوكسي ويتم صب الجسر من الاعلى من خلال عمل كورات (عدد2) في البلاطة فوق الجسر والصب بخرسانة self compacted concrete


----------



## s214759 (17 يوليو 2012)

ابداااااااااااااااااع
جزاكم الله كل خييييير


----------



## احمد دار بلين (17 يوليو 2012)

نشكرالمهندس رزق على الحلول المطروحة ، انا مع راي استبداله بجسر حديدي مع مراعاة التثبيت مع اعمدة الاسناد


----------



## الاقدام (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا بشمهندس رزق على مجهود حضرتك وعلى المعلومات القيمة اللى بنستفيدها منك،
ولو سمحت كنت عاوز استفسرعن كيفية تثبيت طبقة العزل Membrane فوق طبقة الحماية الGeotextile ، هل عن طريق اللحام الحرارى أم بمواد لاصقة أم.......؟؟؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يوليو 2012)

الاقدام قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا يا بشمهندس رزق على مجهود حضرتك وعلى المعلومات القيمة اللى بنستفيدها منك،
> ولو سمحت كنت عاوز استفسرعن كيفية تثبيت طبقة العزل Membrane فوق طبقة الحماية الGeotextile ، هل عن طريق اللحام الحرارى أم بمواد لاصقة أم.......؟؟؟؟ وشكرا


السلام عليكم
لو كنت قرأت طريقة التنفيذ في الموقع الذي ارسلته لك علمت طريقة التثبيت ونوعية المواد المستخدمةNon reinforced waterproofing membrane made from 1.14mm thick SURE SEAL SA EPDM homogeneous elastomer based sheeting. Weather resistant. Designed as per supported by the BBA (United Kingdom) and UL quality certificates.
​وهذا يعني ان العزل المستخدم هو EPDM وهذا النوع من العزل يثبت بواسطة دهان PRIMER ويكون على البارد اما لفائف الممبرين التي يتم تثبيتها بواسطة قاذف اللهب TOURCH لا ينفع مع الجيوتكستال لانه سيحترق.
http://www.texsasynthetics.com/eng/productos.asp?mP=03&g=1&pr=sure_seal_sa_114


----------



## اقليدس العرب (17 يوليو 2012)

الشكر للاستاذ رزق وجميع الزملاء............
كنت اتمنى صور توضيحيه لتثبيت الجسر الحديدي وكيفيه تثبيته بالاعمده وعمليه سند السقف
ودمتم


----------



## Mohamed laith (19 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق


----------



## mhmoodtaha (21 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
*
*هذا رابط لاحدى الوحدات التي قمت بتصميمها في مشروع تخرجي من الجامعه هذا العام وهو عباره تصميم انشائي لثلاث وحدات هندسيه وسوف اقوم بطرح باقي الوحدات للمناقشه مستقبلا ان شاء الله *
*اولا اريد ان اعرف اذا كان هناك من اخطاء او اي ملاحظات على تصميم هذا الاطار الدائري وطريقه عمل التحليل الانشائي للاطار هل تكون عن طريق ادخال المنشأ ثلاثي الابعاد على برامج التحليل ام يتم حل اطار واحد وباقي الاطارات بالتماثل 
الامر الاخر الذي اود معرفته هوا كيفيه تنفيذ اطار مثل هذا وبالاخص الجزء الاوسط عند الكمره ring beam 
http://www.mediafire.com/?u36tavh8593k3y5
جزاكم الله خير *​


----------



## الاقدام (22 يوليو 2012)

اشكر حضرتك يا بشمهندس رزق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يوليو 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> *
> *هذا رابط لاحدى الوحدات التي قمت بتصميمها في مشروع تخرجي من الجامعه هذا العام وهو عباره تصميم انشائي لثلاث وحدات هندسيه وسوف اقوم بطرح باقي الوحدات للمناقشه مستقبلا ان شاء الله *
> *اولا اريد ان اعرف اذا كان هناك من اخطاء او اي ملاحظات على تصميم هذا الاطار الدائري وطريقه عمل التحليل الانشائي للاطار هل تكون عن طريق ادخال المنشأ ثلاثي الابعاد على برامج التحليل ام يتم حل اطار واحد وباقي الاطارات بالتماثل
> ...


السلام عليكم
من مراجعة سريعة للمخطط هناك الملاحظات التالية

بالنسبهذه السماكة للاطار frame فان الجملة الانشائية له غير مستقرة حيث يلاحظ ان المستد support بين الاطار والقاعدة هو مفصلي hinge وبالتالي فان اية احمال افقية له هناك من يقاومها لذا نحتاج على الاقل لاحد المسندين ان استناد بسيط simply supported او وثافة fixed support> 
اختيار بلاطة الهوردي hollow block بهذه السماكة 30سم يحتاج الى اعادة تدقيق حيث يبلغ المجاز span 10 m عند الاطراف . 
كنت افضل ان تكون البلاطة من نوع solid slab بدلا من الهوردي لسهولة التنفيذ. 
حديد التسليح في منطقة الزاوية corner يحتاج الى اعادة النظر به فحديد التسليح يجب ان يغطي منطقة العزم السالب في العمود وان يستمر الحديد للكابوله في العمود. 
انصحك بمراجعة كتاب الدكتور محمد هلال في تصميم القاعات الخرسانية او كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم. 
فكرة عمل كمرة حلقية ring beam في نهاية الاطار جيدة.
حديد تسليح القص بقطر 8مم قليل (هناك كودات تشترط الا يقل عن 10مم) . 
القاعدة تحتاج الى اعادة تدقيق من حيث السماكة والتسليح وخصوصا على القص shear 
انتظر رأي وتعليق مهندسي التصميم في الملتقى في هذا المشروع المتميز في فكرته.


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يوليو 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> *
> *هذا رابط لاحدى الوحدات التي قمت بتصميمها في مشروع تخرجي من الجامعه هذا العام وهو عباره تصميم انشائي لثلاث وحدات هندسيه وسوف اقوم بطرح باقي الوحدات للمناقشه مستقبلا ان شاء الله *
> *اولا اريد ان اعرف اذا كان هناك من اخطاء او اي ملاحظات على تصميم هذا الاطار الدائري وطريقه عمل التحليل الانشائي للاطار هل تكون عن طريق ادخال المنشأ ثلاثي الابعاد على برامج التحليل ام يتم حل اطار واحد وباقي الاطارات بالتماثل
> ...


الاخ المهندس \محمود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله مشروع كبيرويحتاج الى كثير من العمل والتفاصيل ولكن بوجهت نظرى توجد 4 نقاط أساسيه بعد التصفح السريع للمشروع وهى :-
1- تفاصيل الحديد عند ال continous joints كما تم حلها انشائيا مكا هو واضح فى الصوره التاليه 



2- تفصيلة الركيزه support هى تفصيله لكيزه من النوع hinged support وليست ك fixed support كما هو موضح فى الرسومات كما يظهر فى الصوره التاليه 



3- البلاطه الهوردى يجب اعادة تصميمها لانها فى الغالب غير امنه فى حديد التسليح والسمك أيضا ويجب أن تكون الاعصاب دائريه أيضا كما فى الصوره التاليه 



4- بالطبع لابد من ادخال المنشأ ثلاثى الابعاد على برنامج الايتابس أو الساب لدراسة تأثير الرياح والزلازل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mhmoodtaha (24 يوليو 2012)

*اشكركم على تعليقاتكم واود ان اوضح النقاط التاليه
*​* بالنسبه للاتزان الاطار بشكل عام فمع بالغ احترامي وتقديري لرأي م/رزق والذي لطالما استفدنا من خبراته في المنتدى الا اني ارى انه متزن والا لما كان الاطار المشهور 2 hinged frame متزنا ايضا ، اما بالنسبه للقوى الافقيه فيوجد شداد في منسوب القاعده المسلحه لتتحمل القوى الجانبيه بالاضافه الى ring beam والتي تعمل كركيزه لمنع الحركه الجانبيه للاطار 
بالنسبه للسقف الهوري السطح غير مستخدم والحمل الحي عليه صغير بالاضافه للاستخدام نوعيه من البلوكات خفيفه الوزن ممكن تجعل السقف امن سواء من الترخيم او التسليح للاعصاب 
حيث قمت بتصميم الاعصاب مستقيمه وليست دائريه (هل هذا خطأ في التصميم ؟) ونوعيه الاتصال عند الجوانب هو ارتكاز بسيط ولا يوجد استمرار لحديد التسليح في منطقه العزم السالب ويكفي فقط وضع الحد الادنى من التسليح الازم لمقاومه عزم تثبيت wl2/24 وهذا قد يكون ما عناه م/ رزق في مشاركته ، 
بالنسبه للاجهادات القص فطلعت من الحسابات انها امنه ولا تحتاج اي تسليح خاص بالقص وبالتالي وضعت القيمه الادنى لتسليح القص كما هي موضحه ولا علم لدي ان هناك اكوادا لا تسمح باستخدام الحديد قطر 8 مم في القص ، 

الامر الذي اود توضيحه هنا بالنسبه للترخيم ففي بدايه عمليه التصميم تم فرض ابعاد الاطار كما في كتاب دكتور مشهور (حيث سمك الاطار يساوي البحر مقسوما على 12-16) وادخلت المنشا على الساب فوجدت ان الترخيم عند موضع الكمره الحلقيه ( تم توصييفها على انها ركيزه روللر تسمح بالحركه في الاتجاه الراسي ولا تسمح بالحركه في الاتجاه الافقي ) حوالي 1 م الامر الذي جعلني ازيد من ابعاد الاطار كثير حتى وصلت لترخيم 20 سم ، كما هو موضح في ملف الساب الموجود في ملف المشروع، اريد ان اعرف اذا كان هذا الترخيم مسوحا به طبقا للكود.

وانا اشكركم جزيل الشكر على ردودكم واهتمامكم وحرصكم على توضيح الاخطاء وتوصيل المعلومه لمن لا يعرفها وهذا ما عهدناه عنكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع 

*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يوليو 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> * بالنسبه للسقف الهوري السطح غير مستخدم والحمل الحي عليه صغير بالاضافه للاستخدام نوعيه من البلوكات خفيفه الوزن ممكن تجعل السقف امن سواء من الترخيم او التسليح للاعصاب
> حيث قمت بتصميم الاعصاب مستقيمه وليست دائريه (هل هذا خطأ في التصميم ؟) ونوعيه الاتصال عند الجوانب هو ارتكاز بسيط ولا يوجد استمرار لحديد التسليح في منطقه العزم السالب ويكفي فقط وضع الحد الادنى من التسليح الازم لمقاومه عزم تثبيت wl2/24 وهذا قد يكون ما عناه م/ رزق في مشاركته ،
> *​



من الخطأ تصميم بلاطتيين متجاورتين على أساس عدم وجود استمرار بينهما ووضع أقل نسبة حديد فى منطقة الحديد السالب لان ذلك يؤدى مع الوقت الى حدوث شروخ علويه عند الركيزه نتيجة (Long term defl.) ومع الوقت تزداد تلك الشروخ لتتعدى الاتساع المسموح ومع وجود أى رطوبه يؤدى ذلك صدأ فى الحديد ويظهر ذلك فى بعض الاسقف النهائيه لبعض المبانى التى لم يتم عمل تشطيب نهائى فيها وتغطية خرسانة سقف الدور الاخير بطبقات العزل وخرسانه الميول والبلاط فتكون هناك شروخ عند الركائز وخوصا عندما يكون السقف من النوع solid slab 
والافضل وأنا شخصيا أميل الى تصميم كل بلاطه على أساس أنها بلاطه بسيطه simple slab ولكن مع وضع مسطح الحديد المطلوب العلوى المطلوب فى منطقة العزوم السالبه وكأن البلاطتيين متصلتيين وذلك لسببين الاول الذى ذكرته سابقا والثانى فى حالة عدم تنفيذ الحديد العلوى بطريقه صحيحه وهو فى الغالب مايحدث فى التنفيذ (زياده كبيره جدا فى الغطاء العلوى عند الركيزه أو فى حالة استخدام الخلط والصب اليدوى وعدم وجود خشب توضع على الحديد أثناء الصب) يؤدى ذلك الى تصرف كل من البلاطتتين وكأنهما بلاطه بسيطه وبالتالى يصبح الحديد السفلى الرئيسى غير امن وكما أن تصميم البلاطه على أساس أنها بسيطه simple slab يؤدى الى زياده فى الحديد السفلى وبالتالى تقيليل سهم الهبوط 
وبالنسبه الى تنفيذ الاعصاب مستقيمه وليست دائريه فان ذلك فى التفيذ يؤدى الى تكون ووجود مناطق لايوجد بها بلوكات أو أعصاب هوردى وخصوصا عند مناطق الارتكاز وهذا يؤدى الى أن هذه المناطق سوف يتم ملئها بالخرسانه التى تعتبر خرسانه بدون حديد تسليح وكما أن هذه الخرسانه تزيد من الاحمال الميته والغير محسوبه انشائيا سواء على الاعصاب أو على الاطار الرئيسى وبالتالى تجعل الحسابات الانشائيه غير امنه كما يظهر بالصوره التاليه 



وتحدث هذه الحاله كذلك فى الاسقف الهوردى عند استخدام الكمرات المدفونه المائله اى غير عموديه على الاعصاب 
ولذلك من الافضل جعل الاعصاب دائريه فى اللوحات لتقليل هذه الفراغات بقدر المستطاع 

تقبل تحياتى 


​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يوليو 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> *اشكركم على تعليقاتكم واود ان اوضح النقاط التاليه
> *​*بالنسبه للاتزان الاطار بشكل عام فمع بالغ احترامي وتقديري لرأي م/رزق والذي لطالما استفدنا من خبراته في المنتدى الا اني ارى انه متزن والا لما كان الاطار المشهور 2 hinged frame متزنا ايضا ، اما بالنسبه للقوى الافقيه فيوجد شداد في منسوب القاعده المسلحه لتتحمل القوى الجانبيه بالاضافه الى ring beam والتي تعمل كركيزه لمنع الحركه الجانبيه للاطار
> بالنسبه للسقف الهوري السطح غير مستخدم والحمل الحي عليه صغير بالاضافه للاستخدام نوعيه من البلوكات خفيفه الوزن ممكن تجعل السقف امن سواء من الترخيم او التسليح للاعصاب
> حيث قمت بتصميم الاعصاب مستقيمه وليست دائريه (هل هذا خطأ في التصميم ؟) ونوعيه الاتصال عند الجوانب هو ارتكاز بسيط ولا يوجد استمرار لحديد التسليح في منطقه العزم السالب ويكفي فقط وضع الحد الادنى من التسليح الازم لمقاومه عزم تثبيت wl2/24 وهذا قد يكون ما عناه م/ رزق في مشاركته ،
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع
بخصوص عدم الاتزان فقد حصل خطأ في تحديد نوعية المسند (لها رد فعل عمودي على المسند )Roller ام Hinged Support(لها رد فعل افقي وعمودي على المسند) وحسب التفصيلة التي ارستلها فهي hinged support وبالتالي فليس ليس لديك مشكلة. 



> *وادخلت المنشا على الساب فوجدت ان الترخيم عند موضع الكمره الحلقيه ( تم توصييفها على انها ركيزه روللر تسمح بالحركه في الاتجاه الراسي ولا تسمح بالحركه في الاتجاه الافقي ) حوالي 1 م الامر الذي جعلني ازيد من ابعاد الاطار كثير حتى وصلت لترخيم 20 سم *


هل الهبوط بمقدار 20 سم مقبول انشائيا ؟ 
اتمنى اذا قرأت في مرجع ان هذا المقدار مقبول ان ترفقة .​


----------



## م:وحيد على (25 يوليو 2012)

_ مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على  المجهود وأرجوا التثبيت​_​


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## عمر يحي (27 يوليو 2012)

لكم كل الشكر الإخوة المهندسين على المشاركات والمواضيع المفيدة جدا ونسأل الله أن يتقبل منكم ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم ...
بالفعل مشاركاتك وإختيارك للمواضيع أكثر من رائع مهندسنا رزق وربنا يزيدك من علمه ويبارك لك في وقتك ..
وقبل أن اطرح مشكلتي أحب أن اقول إني خريج جديد وهذا يعني قلة أو إنعدام الخبرة وبالتالي ضعف المشاركات في مثل هذه المواضيع ..ومنكم نستفيد ونستقي الخبرة إنشاء الله ..
المشكلة التي طرحها لي أحد الإخوة حدثت في مبنى من الخرسانة المسلحة إكتمل فيه الدور الأرضي فقط وأعمدة الدور الثاني(يتكون من 4 أدوار)تم تشييده في مدينة ساحلية (ساحل البحر الأحمر)منذ حوالي 15 عاما ..وللأسف لم يتم إستخدام أسمنت مخصص لتلك المناطق ..(تم إستخدام الاسمنت البورتلاندي العادي)..
ويظهر على المبنى سوء التننفيذ مثل وجود التعشيش ...والذي حدث وأريد مناقشته منكم كالأتي :
1- طوال هذه الفترة يحدث تسرب لمياه الأمطار عبر سقف الدور الأرضي(نفازية الخرسانة كبيرة) وبالتالي مرور المياه عبر حديد التسليح ومايسببه من مشاكل.
2- السقفة(البلاطة)من نوع solid slab حيث بدأ يظهر عليها هبوط واضح عند منتصف الغرف..وظهور شقوق علوية على البلاطة في مناطق العزوم السالبة(على طول الكمرات).
3- طوال هذه الفترة يتعرض حديد التسليح في مناطق التعشيش للرطوبة وظروف المنطقة الساحلية مما تسبب في تآكل وحتات جزء كبير منه ..وبالأخص الحديد الخارج من نهاية الأعمدة للدور الثاني (الاشاير)لربطها مع أعمدة الدور الثالث وتقلص حجم الحديد بها إلى النصف...
الآن صاحب المبنى يريد إكماله وذكرت له إن ظروف المبنى الحالية لاتسمح بذلك ولكن دعني إستشير أهل الخبرة ..وها أنا أطرق بابكم ...
هل يمكن إكمال المبنى بصورته تلك ؟؟
وإذا كان الجواب نعم ..ماهي المعالجات اللازمة ..؟؟
ولكم خالص الشكر ..


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (27 يوليو 2012)

عمر يحي قال:


> لكم كل الشكر الإخوة المهندسين على المشاركات والمواضيع المفيدة جدا ونسأل الله أن يتقبل منكم ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم ...
> بالفعل مشاركاتك وإختيارك للمواضيع أكثر من رائع مهندسنا رزق وربنا يزيدك من علمه ويبارك لك في وقتك ..
> وقبل أن اطرح مشكلتي أحب أن اقول إني خريج جديد وهذا يعني قلة أو إنعدام الخبرة وبالتالي ضعف المشاركات في مثل هذه المواضيع ..ومنكم نستفيد ونستقي الخبرة إنشاء الله ..
> المشكلة التي طرحها لي أحد الإخوة حدثت في مبنى من الخرسانة المسلحة إكتمل فيه الدور الأرضي فقط وأعمدة الدور الثاني(يتكون من 4 أدوار)تم تشييده في مدينة ساحلية (ساحل البحر الأحمر)منذ حوالي 15 عاما ..وللأسف لم يتم إستخدام أسمنت مخصص لتلك المناطق ..(تم إستخدام الاسمنت البورتلاندي العادي)..
> ...



السلام عليكم.....اهلا بك اخي الكريم.... كلنا هنا من اجل الخبرة واكتساب المعلومه فنشترك بالرأي من اجل ان يصحح لنا الاساتذه الكبار وفي مقدمتهم الاستاذ رزق لذلك انصحك بالمشاركه بالنقاشات فسوف تستفيد كثيرا ...اما بالنسبه لسؤالك فدعني ادلي بدلوي في الموضوع بما اعرف بعد اذن الاستاذ رزق .اعتقد ان فتره 15 عام والبناء متروك بدون عزل فتره كبيره .لذلك تحتاج الى مهندس جيد ليقوم بمعاينه المنشاء من جميع النواحي وانت ذكرت ان هناك هطول في السقف وتششقات مع العلم ان ليس هناك احمال فقط وزنه ؟ لذلك تحتاج الى عمل فحوصات على السقف والخرسانه وكذلك معرفه قيمه الهطول وسعه التشققات .يمكن عمل فحص الامواج الصوتيه وفحص التحميل ويجب الكشف على حديد التسليح لمعرفه حجم التأكل ...انصحك بجلب مهندس لمعاينه البيت وفحصه موقعيا ...بانتظار اراء بقيه الاخوة والاستاذ رزق ...


----------



## mhmoodtaha (27 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم *​*اشكر م/ اسامه على مشاركته انا لاحظت فعلا انه بيكون من الصعوبه على بعض المقاولين تنفيذ الحديد العلوي في البلاطات وانا رايت هذا الشيء بعيني قبل اسبوعين في موقع وبلاطه السقف كان الحديد كله سفلي وسمك البلاطه كان 15 سم وبالتالي تصميم بلاات السقف على اساس انه بسيط الارتكاز فكره جيده ، اما بالنسبه للحديد العلوي فانا ارى انه لا داعي لوضعه لانه بيكون فوق الكمرات وممكن حديد الكمرات يتحمل العزم ده 
ولكن هنا اريد ان اسال سؤال لو عندك بلاطه السقف 12 سم فقط في اللوحات التصميميه وقام المقاول بتنفيذ البلاطه بسمك 15 سم مثلا فهل الزياده في سمك البلاطه سوف يؤثر على قدره البلاه لتحمل هذه الاوزان الزائده ، الاجابه في نظري وارجو ان كنت مخطأ ان ترشدوني الى الصواب انشائيا زياده الوزن الناشي عن زياده السمك لن تؤثر كثيرا على البلاطه لانه زياده السمك زود من جسائه البلاطه وبالتالي زياده قدرتها على تحمل اوزان اكثر من السابق ، اعتقد انه نفس الكلام في حاله زياده اماكن في ال solid part لايوجد فيها بلوكات في السقف الهوردي والتي ظهرت نتيجه توزيع الاعصاب بشكل مستقيم فاخذت شكل zigzag هذا مع ان هذه المناطق سوف تزيد من قدره تحمل البلاطه للعزوم السالبه التي قد تتولد في هذه الاماكن (رغم اني صممت الاعصاب على انها بسيطه الارتكاز ) 
اعتقد ان تنفيذ الاعصاب ايضا دائريه قد تكون مهمه شبه مستحيله وتاخد وقت طويل في التنفيذ 

كما اشكر م/ رزق على مشاركته واريد ان اقول انه اكيد مفيش كودد بيسمح ب 20 سم هبوط انما دا كان ناتج الحل ف 2d ، انما لما حليت المنشأ 3d فالهبوط قل الى 4 سم فقط 
لكن انا لا ادري ما هي القيمه المسموح بها للهبوط في منشأ زي ده هل اخدها span /250 وفي الحاله دي البحر 30 م ولا اخدها span/350 وفي الحاله دي البحر 15 م ارجو من حضرتك توضيح النقطه دي 

والنقطه الاهم التي هي اساس وضع هذا المشروع هي عن كيفيه التنفيذ خاصه عند الجزء الاوسط عند الكمره الحلقيه *


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يوليو 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> *السلام عليكم *​*اشكر م/ اسامه على مشاركته انا لاحظت فعلا انه بيكون من الصعوبه على بعض المقاولين تنفيذ الحديد العلوي في البلاطات وانا رايت هذا الشيء بعيني قبل اسبوعين في موقع وبلاطه السقف كان الحديد كله سفلي وسمك البلاطه كان 15 سم وبالتالي تصميم بلاات السقف على اساس انه بسيط الارتكاز فكره جيده ، اما بالنسبه للحديد العلوي فانا ارى انه لا داعي لوضعه لانه بيكون فوق الكمرات وممكن حديد الكمرات يتحمل العزم ده
> ولكن هنا اريد ان اسال سؤال لو عندك بلاطه السقف 12 سم فقط في اللوحات التصميميه وقام المقاول بتنفيذ البلاطه بسمك 15 سم مثلا فهل الزياده في سمك البلاطه سوف يؤثر على قدره البلاه لتحمل هذه الاوزان الزائده ، الاجابه في نظري وارجو ان كنت مخطأ ان ترشدوني الى الصواب انشائيا زياده الوزن الناشي عن زياده السمك لن تؤثر كثيرا على البلاطه لانه زياده السمك زود من جسائه البلاطه وبالتالي زياده قدرتها على تحمل اوزان اكثر من السابق ، اعتقد انه نفس الكلام في حاله زياده اماكن في ال solid part لايوجد فيها بلوكات في السقف الهوردي والتي ظهرت نتيجه توزيع الاعصاب بشكل مستقيم فاخذت شكل zigzag هذا مع ان هذه المناطق سوف تزيد من قدره تحمل البلاطه للعزوم السالبه التي قد تتولد في هذه الاماكن (رغم اني صممت الاعصاب على انها بسيطه الارتكاز )
> اعتقد ان تنفيذ الاعصاب ايضا دائريه قد تكون مهمه شبه مستحيله وتاخد وقت طويل في التنفيذ
> كما اشكر م/ رزق على مشاركته واريد ان اقول انه اكيد مفيش كودد بيسمح ب 20 سم هبوط انما دا كان ناتج الحل ف 2d ، انما لما حليت المنشأ 3d فالهبوط قل الى 4 سم فقط
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لحديد البلاطه العلوى عند الركائز (الكمرات) أفضل طريقه لتنفيذه هو ارتفاع الكانه للكمرات(الركائز) عن الشده الخشبيه فلابد من صدور تعليمات والتدقيق فى ارتفاع الكانه قبل تصنيهعا من قبل الحداد فى أنه سوف يتم استلامها اعلى الشده الخشبيه بمقدار 10.0 سم اذا كان سمك البلاطه 12 سم بهذا نضمن على الاقل وجود حديد علوى ليغطى العزم السالب فى البلاطه أما عدم تنفيذ هذا الحديد فسوف تكون هناك مشكله فى المستقبل مع long term def. 
أما اذا كان سمك البلاطه 12 سم وتم تنفيذها 15 سم فهذه خطيئه لاتغتفر لان الاحمال سوف تزيد ليس على البلاطه ولكن على الكمرات والاعمده والاساسات وبالتالى يصبح كل هذا غير امن وخصوصا عند دراسة الزلازل فى المبانى البرجيه العاليه لان ذلك يزيد من كتلة المبنى أيضا التى لم تؤخذ فى الحسبان ويكفى أن كل 1سم زياده فى سمك البلاطه يزيد الاحمال الميته 25 كجم\م2 working أو 35 كجم\م ultimate
وكذلك الحال بالنسبه لزيادة عرض ال solid part فى البلاطه الهوردى فهو يزيد الاحمال على الكمرات الساقطه بدون اخذ ذلك فى الحسابات الانشائيه (حاول وجرب زيادة عرض ال solid part من 20 سم الى 50 سم وضف وزنها على الكمره الساقطه لتعرف الفرق) يذكرنى ذلك بزيادة عرض الاعصاب فى التنفيذ عن الموجود باللوحات فى البلاطه الهوردى فان ذللك يقلل عدد الاعصاب فى المتر وبالتالى يقلل التسليح فى المتر أو لكل عصب هذا بالنسبه للبلاطه وبالتالى الاحمال على الكمرات المدفونه الهوردى تصبح غير امنه والاعمده والاساسات 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## اقليدس العرب (27 يوليو 2012)

الحقيقه لم افهم تماما كيف تقاوم ال stirrups للجسور العزم السالب لمسند السقف حيث كلنا نعلم انه عند تصميم مقطع السقف في منطقه العزم السالب لا نأخذ اي تأثير للكانات؟؟؟ارجو توضيح ذلك


----------



## mhmoodtaha (27 يوليو 2012)

اولا اود ان اشكر م/ اسامه على مشاركاته وتوضيحاته الرائعه الحقيقه لم اكن اتخيل ان هذا الفرق ممكن يصل الى هذه الدرجه من الخطوره 



اقليدس العرب قال:


> الحقيقه لم افهم تماما كيف تقاوم ال stirrups للجسور العزم السالب لمسند السقف حيث كلنا نعلم انه عند تصميم مقطع السقف في منطقه العزم السالب لا نأخذ اي تأثير للكانات؟؟؟ارجو توضيح ذلك


بخصوص استفسار م/اقليدس العرب المقصود ليس مقاومه العزوم السالبه في البلاطات فوق الكمرات بالكانات الموجوده بالكمرات انما المقصود زياده طول الكانه اثناء التنفيذ بحيث نضمن ان يكون الحديد العلوي في الكمرات مرتفع بمقدار معين يسمح بمقاومه هذه العزوم 
ارجو ان تكون وضحت الفكره 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## saiedragab (27 يوليو 2012)

الخزان الدائرى يجب ان يتم الصب كلة فى يوم واحد ان امكن اما لو صعب ذلك فلابد من عمل فاصل وعمل ووتر ستوب ويتم الصب على فواص واعتقد ان يكون عند 1/3 البحر و1/3 القطر للخزان ويتم عمل ووتر ستوب عند 1/3 هذا والله اعلم


----------



## saiedragab (27 يوليو 2012)

الكانات بالكمرات لا تتحمل عزوم سالبة بل تتحمل الشير فقط الحديد العلوى يتحمل العزوم السالبة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يوليو 2012)

عمر يحي قال:


> لكم كل الشكر الإخوة المهندسين على المشاركات والمواضيع المفيدة جدا ونسأل الله أن يتقبل منكم ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم ...
> بالفعل مشاركاتك وإختيارك للمواضيع أكثر من رائع مهندسنا رزق وربنا يزيدك من علمه ويبارك لك في وقتك ..
> وقبل أن اطرح مشكلتي أحب أن اقول إني خريج جديد وهذا يعني قلة أو إنعدام الخبرة وبالتالي ضعف المشاركات في مثل هذه المواضيع ..ومنكم نستفيد ونستقي الخبرة إنشاء الله ..
> المشكلة التي طرحها لي أحد الإخوة حدثت في مبنى من الخرسانة المسلحة إكتمل فيه الدور الأرضي فقط وأعمدة الدور الثاني(يتكون من 4 أدوار)تم تشييده في مدينة ساحلية (ساحل البحر الأحمر)منذ حوالي 15 عاما ..وللأسف لم يتم إستخدام أسمنت مخصص لتلك المناطق ..(تم إستخدام الاسمنت البورتلاندي العادي)..
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذا السؤال القيم ، والذي يوضح الحقيقة بخصوص الاهمال في التنفيذ وفي معالجة الاضرار فور حدوثها.
وان التأخر بالمعالجة يؤدي الى مشاكل مضاعفة فالمشكلة الاساسية كانت معالجة تعشيش الخرسانة ومن ثم العزل الجيد لمنع تسرب المياه.
وبما ان ذلك لم يحدث فالوضع للخرسانة تدهور بسرعه في ظل وجود عامل الرطوبة والاملاح والحرارة والتير تسربت من خلال التشققات وتعشيش الخرسانة فادى ذلك الى صدأ الحديد وهذا يوؤدي الى زيادة حجمة وبالتالي يدفع الخرسانة في منطقة الكفر للخارج مما يؤدي الى تشققها.
اما طريقة الحل فيعتمد على مدى الضرر الذي حصل (اذا امكن ارسال صور للتقييم) ويمكن معرفة ذلك بسهول من خلال الفحص البصري وتقديم مدى مساحة الضرر بالنسبة لمساحة السقف ، وكذلك من خلال استخدام المطرقة والضرب على السقف من الاسفل مستمع صوتا echo (لتمييز هذا الصوب يمكن الطرق على خرسانة صلبه ومن ثم الطرق على السقف وستجد الاختلاف في منطقة التشقق والانتفاخ للخرسانة).
ومن خلال ما ذكرته ان الحديد متاكل وان هناك هبوط واضحا بالسقف ، فالحل الافضل يكون بارزالة السقف واعادة صبه لان المعالجة بازالة الخرسانة والحديد وتركيب حديد جديد ومواد خاصة ستكون اعلى كلفة من التكسير واعادة الصب خصوصا عندما تكون نسبة الاصلاح اكثر من 60%.


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 يوليو 2012)

اقليدس العرب; قال:


> الحقيقه لم افهم تماما كيف تقاوم ال stirrups للجسور العزم السالب لمسند السقف حيث كلنا نعلم انه عند تصميم مقطع السقف في منطقه العزم السالب لا نأخذ اي تأثير للكانات؟؟؟ارجو توضيح ذلك


بالقطع الكانات stirrups فى الكمرات(الجسور) ليس لها تأثير فى العزوم السالبه للبلاطه ولكن القصد من ذلك فى التنفيذ أن حديد البلاطه يتم تنفيذه بالتبادل سيخ أسفل الحديد العلوى للكمره(الجسر) أى حديد التعليق العلوى للركيزه (المسند) والسيخ الاخر أعلى الحديد حديد التعليق العلوى وبالتالى اذا كان حديد التعليق العلوى مرتفع عن مستوى الخشب وهذا الحديد مثبت فى كانات الجسر بالتالى نضمن وجود حديد علوى للبلاطه يقاوم العزوم السالبه 
لذلك من أسوأ حالات التنفيذ عندما تكون كانات الكمرات (الجسور) الساقطه فى مستوى خشب السقف أى ليست مرتفعه عن مستوى السقف
وكذلك الحال فى السقف الهوردى أن تكون كانات الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه فى مستوى البلوكات الهوردى فى هذه الحاله يكون مقدار الغطاء العلوى لهذه الكمرات من 5 الى 10 سم وهذا كبير جدا ويصيح معه الحديد العلوى للكمرات(الجسور) غير امن نظرا للتقليل من العمق (depth) الفعلى وبالاضافه الى ماسبق يؤدى ذلك أيضا الى أن الحديد العلوى للاعصاب(Cont. ribs) المستمره للبلاطه غير امنه لذلك يجب صدور تعليمات لجهة التنفيذ بارتفاع كانة الكمرات الساقطه والكمرات المدفونه للمحافظه على البلاطه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ahmed.salim (28 يوليو 2012)

جهد مشكووور.....ولكن المشكلة ان اغلب الزائرين لا يشاركون بآرائهم خوفا من خطأها فهم يكتفون فقط بالحصول على المعلومة


----------



## اقليدس العرب (28 يوليو 2012)

كل التقدير للزميل الاستاذ اسامه
الحقيقه لم تمر علي خلال عملي حاله ان الكانات تكون في مستوى الخشب لان ذلك يعني تقليل ال effective depth للجسر


----------



## اقليدس العرب (28 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم...........
مرت علي قبل ايام مشكله تنفيذيه احببت ان اتشارك معكم زملائي بحلها...........
المشكله تتلخص في وجود عمودين خرسانيين في واجهه بنايه الاول دائري المقطع بقطر 50سم والاخر مربع 50*30سم ولا اعلم تحديدا لماذا هذا الاختلاف في المقطع علما انها بنايه منشأه من الخمسينات للقرن المنصرم والعمودين يحملان جسرا خرسانيا في الواجهه وكان المطلوب عمل تعديل لاحد الاعمده ليكون مقطعه مشابها للعمود الثاني اي اما جعل العمود الدائري مستطيل او المستطيل دائري واضن ان الحل الاخير اسهل وانسب ..........ولكن كيف؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 يوليو 2012)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> السلام عليكم...........
> مرت علي قبل ايام مشكله تنفيذيه احببت ان اتشارك معكم زملائي بحلها...........
> المشكله تتلخص في وجود عمودين خرسانيين في واجهه بنايه الاول دائري المقطع بقطر 50سم والاخر مربع 50*30سم ولا اعلم تحديدا لماذا هذا الاختلاف في المقطع علما انها بنايه منشأه من الخمسينات للقرن المنصرم والعمودين يحملان جسرا خرسانيا في الواجهه وكان المطلوب عمل تعديل لاحد الاعمده ليكون مقطعه مشابها للعمود الثاني اي اما جعل العمود الدائري مستطيل او المستطيل دائري واضن ان الحل الاخير اسهل وانسب ..........ولكن كيف؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركتك.
بخصوص الحل فالفكرة كما ذكرتها الاسهل من الناحية التنفيذية تحويل العمود المستطيل 50*30 الى عمود دائري بقطر 50سم.
ويمكن عمذلك ذلك بسهول من خلال زراعة عديد تسليح عمودي على شكل دائرة بقطر 45سم حول العمود المستطيل ومن ثم تركيب شبك معدني واللياسة (القصارة ) Plaster عليه.ويكون ذلك شكل دائري كديكور.


----------



## اقليدس العرب (28 يوليو 2012)

الشكر موصول استاذ رزق
اتمنى ارفاق صور العمليه للفائده العامه


----------



## cwcenter39 (28 يوليو 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## ahmed.salim (31 يوليو 2012)

aalmasri قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكر الاخوة رزق وسالدان وكل من ساهم هنا على الفائدة التي يقدمونها للاخوة المهندسين
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> 
> ...









أؤيد تماما هذا الرأى فلا حاجة لحساب الطفو الا فى حالة عدم وصول الماء أعلى سطح الخرسانة ..ففى هذه الحالة ضغط الماء على القاعدة الخرسانية لأعلى لا يقابله سوى وزن الخرسانة لأسفل ومن ثم يجب حساب قوة الطفو


----------



## osama-syria (14 أغسطس 2012)

أنا أتابع ها الموضوع من بدايته..فعلا شيء رائع...

كل الشكر للأخوة هنا وخصوصا المهندس رزق فمشاركاتك قيمة جداً..


----------



## أبوريناد حاتم (14 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال في الخرسانة المسلحة 
في عملية انشاء مبني كلية مكون من بدروم وارضي و3 ادوار متكررة وكانت نتائج اختبارات جهد خرسانة الاعمدة كمايلي :
بعد 7 ايام كانت 
170.3 . 136.1
بعد مرور 28 يوم
239.6 . 189.1

وان مواصفات المشروع استخدام اسمنت بورتلاندي عادي وجهد الخرسانة لا يقل عن 250 كجم/ سم2 برجاء الافادة عن الاتي
1- ما هو تقيمك لتلك النتائج في ضوء الكود المصري للخرسانة رقم 203 لسنة 2007 هل هي مرفوضة ام مقبولة
2- في هذة الحالة اذا كانت تلك العينات مقبولة فهل يتم خصم مبالغ نظير النقص في الجهد من مستحقات المقاول من عدمة
3-لو يوجد شرح مبسط لكيفية قراءة نتائج اختبارات الخرسانة والتحقق من مدي قبولها من عدمة رجاء التكرم بعرضة علي الموقع

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير مهندس رزق وقراء الموضوع القيم ...

ما هي الاحتياطات الواجب اتباعها عند انهيار شدة السقف ..لا اعني انهيارها كليا وانما انهيار جزء من السقف 
1-اذا حصل الانهيار اثناء الصب
2- اذا حصل الانهيار بعد الصب بقليل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أغسطس 2012)

أبوريناد حاتم قال:


> سؤال في الخرسانة المسلحة
> في عملية انشاء مبني كلية مكون من بدروم وارضي و3 ادوار متكررة وكانت نتائج اختبارات جهد خرسانة الاعمدة كمايلي :
> بعد 7 ايام كانت
> 170.3 . 136.1
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص نتائج الكسر للمكعبات فمن الواضح انها غير مطابقة للمواصفات ولحل هذه المشكلة لديك التسلسل التالي :-

اذا لم يكن قد تم صب السقف فالافضل والاضمن ازالتها بالكامل واعادة الصب مع التأكد من اسباب رسوب المكعبات والخلطة التصميمية وطريقة الصب واخذ المكعبات والتأكد من دقة اجهزة كسر المكعبات.
اذا تم صب السقف ففي هذه الحالة نقوم بما يلي


اخذ عينات من الخرسانة core للتأكد من قوة الكسر (على عمر 56 يوم) فاذا كانت النتائج مقبولة فتكون المشكلة قد حلت .
اذا كانت نتائج الكورات غير مقبول فيتم اعادة تصميم المبنى بناءا على نتائج الكورات فاذا وجد انه امن فتكون المشكلة قد حلت.
اذا وجد ان بعد اعادة التصميم ان هناك مشكلة فيتم الحل من خلال


تقليل الاحمال على الاعمدة ( تنقيص عدد الطوابق او نوعية المواد المستخدمة ).
تقوية الاعمدة (بزيادة الابعاد لها مع حديد تسليح او التصفيح بالصفائح المعدنية او التخليف بمادة فايبر كربون )
وللمزيد بخصوص تقوية الاعمدة اليك هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337707.html
اما بخصوص طريقة تقييم نتائج الكسر للمكعبات واليك موضوع استاذنا المهندس حسان2
حتى لا تحتار بين المشاركات اتمنى عليك قراءة ما كتبه الاستاذ حسان بخصوص طريقة اخذ العينات وتقييم نتائج كسر المكعبات.
وعندها لوحدك ستحكم على النتائج حسب مرجع علمي معتمد وهو الكود البريطاني.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244974.html
وهذه حسب المواصفات الامريكية
http://www.inti.gob.ar/cirsoc/pdf/tecnologia_hormigon/214r_02.pdf
http://www.nrmca.org/aboutconcrete/cips/10p.pdf


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أغسطس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وانتم بخير مهندس رزق وقراء الموضوع القيم ...
> 
> ما هي الاحتياطات الواجب اتباعها عند انهيار شدة السقف ..لا اعني انهيارها كليا وانما انهيار جزء من السقف
> ...


السلام عليكم
اذا حدث الانهيار للشدة الخشبية (الطوبار) Formwork اثناء الصب فالافضل والامن من ناحية السلامة اخراج كل العاملين فوق تحت السقف ، وهناك من يلجأ لمحاولة التدعيم ولكن هذا فيه خطورة كبيرة (الا اذا كان الانهيار جزئيا /وهذا يحتاج الى تقييم من مهندس ذو خبرة وعمالة فنية ماهرة).
اما اذا حصل الانهيار للشدة بعد الصب فيكون الحل كما في الحالة السابقة يتم الانتظار حتى تصلب الخرسانة وقدرتها على التحمل ومن ثم يتم تقييم السقف بعد السقف هل يحتاج الى الازالة بشكل جزئي ام كلي او ان الذي حصل تشوة في الصب فقط ؟.


----------



## ibrahi ali (15 أغسطس 2012)

هذه مشكلة دائما نقرائها في نفس الموضوع ولايوجد رد لان الذي يطرح المشكلة هو استاذنا الكبير رزاق حجاوي وانشاء الله الرد كالائتي
1-امكانية الخباطة للصب قلليلة جدا وواضح انها خباطة صغيرة ويتم اضافة المواد اليها بالاعتماد على النسب الحجمية في الموقع لذا يجب زيادة عدد الخباطات الى عشرة لتكون الانتاجية 800 مترمكعب في اليوم.
2-اضافة مواد موخرة للتصلب +مواد لتقليل النفاذية للكونكريت.
3-وضع (water stop) ويجب ان يكون بدون فقاعة لان المفصل انشائي والمقطع I ويفضل عدم عمل كيكر معى زيادة الكفر الى 7 سم وتثبيت المانع المائي باستخدام حديد التسليح في البشة.
4-في حالة ضهور كول جوينت يجب تنضيف حديد التسليح بشكل واضافة اديبوند واستخدام (swell able mastic) وهو عبارة عن بوليوثيرين انتفاخي عند ملامسة الماء له يزداد حجمه فيمنع الماء من التسرب
5-بالنسبة للجدران اذا كان الخزان دائري بقطر 44 متر وهو خزان ضاهري فيتم عمل مفصل تمدد كل 34 متر معى مانع مائي وحديد تسليح افقي مستمر كشير كونكشن يعني من جهة ثابت واخرى حر.
6-نفس المعالجة السابقة في حالة ضهور كول جوينت.
ونحن بانتظار رد الاخ الاستاذ رزاق وتصحيح الملاحضات السابق علما بان اغلبها مستنبط من استشارته السابقة


----------



## ibrahi ali (15 أغسطس 2012)

طبعا اقصد مشكلة الخزان الدائري قطر 44 متر وارتفاع 6 متر التي تم طرحها من قبل استاذنا الكبير رزق حجاوي ولم يتم الاجابة عليها .
وهذا مجرد رائي شخصي وبانتظار رد اخونا الاستاذ رزق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أغسطس 2012)

ibrahi ali قال:


> طبعا اقصد مشكلة الخزان الدائري قطر 44 متر وارتفاع 6 متر التي تم طرحها من قبل استاذنا الكبير رزق حجاوي ولم يتم الاجابة عليها .
> وهذا مجرد رائي شخصي وبانتظار رد اخونا الاستاذ رزق


السلام عليكم
كل المشاكل التنفيذية التي تم وضعها في هذا الموضوع قد تم الرد عليها بالتفصيل ويمكنك مراجعة المشاركات اللاحقة بالمشاركة.
بخصوص المشاركة بمشكلة صب الخزان (رقم 8) فالرد كان في المشاركات 
15,17,20,
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-2.html
اتمنى من الجميع بسبب كثرة المواضيع التي تم بحثها في حال الرغبة بالمشاركة نسخ الرابط لموقع المشاركة او ذكر رقم المشاركة او رقم الصفحة ليسهل العودة اليها وتذكرها.


----------



## ةبةا83 (15 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اطرح عليكم هذه الصورة :المطلوب تقييم الاضرار الناتجة عن القصف لمبني خلال الثورة الليبية 
مطلوب مشاركتكم والمساعده في كيفية تقييم هذه المشكلة وايجاد الحلول ومعالجتها والية تنفيذها؟؟
...........ارجوا من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة ابداء اراءهم و حلولهم و خاصة المهندس رزق حجاوي و لكم جزيل الشكر 
تحياتي للجميع و السلام عليكم.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أغسطس 2012)

ةبةا83 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اطرح عليكم هذه الصورة :المطلوب تقييم الاضرار الناتجة عن القصف لمبني خلال الثورة الليبية
> مطلوب مشاركتكم والمساعده في كيفية تقييم هذه المشكلة وايجاد الحلول ومعالجتها والية تنفيذها؟؟
> ...........ارجوا من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة ابداء اراءهم و حلولهم و خاصة المهندس رزق حجاوي و لكم جزيل الشكر
> تحياتي للجميع و السلام عليكم.مشاهدة المرفق 82946


السلام عليكم
بخصوص معالجة وتدعيم الابنية بسبب تاثرها من القصف المدفعي او الطائرات ، فهو يحتاج الى الاطلاع على كامل المبنى فالصورة المرسلة تبين ان هناك تدمير حصل للعمود والكمرة الحاملة beam وليس هنا ما يوضح كامل الواجهه.
وبشكل عام يمكن معالجة هذه الاعمدة والكمرات بعد دراسة المبنى بالكامل.


----------



## ةبةا83 (20 أغسطس 2012)

اولا : بارك الله فيك مهندسنا م.رزق حجاوي علي الرد و لكت للاسف هذه الصورة فقط التي متوفر لدي 
ثانيا : اذا فرضنا ان الخلل فقط في هذه المنطقة و المبني سليم كيف يمكننا معالجة الكمره و العمود؟؟؟ و جزاكم الله خيرا علي المواضيع القيمة جدا


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (20 أغسطس 2012)

ةبةا83 قال:


> اولا : بارك الله فيك مهندسنا م.رزق حجاوي علي الرد و لكت للاسف هذه الصورة فقط التي متوفر لدي
> ثانيا : اذا فرضنا ان الخلل فقط في هذه المنطقة و المبني سليم كيف يمكننا معالجة الكمره و العمود؟؟؟ و جزاكم الله خيرا علي المواضيع القيمة جدا


 السلام عليكم...لو فرضنا ان التاثير محصور في هذه المنطقه فقط فان المعالجه تكون بتدعيم البناء ثم ازاله الاجزاء المتأثره من الخرسانه والضعيفه وكذلك حديد التسليح واعاده زرع حديد تسليح بدل المتضرر ثم عمل قالب خشبي للتحضير للصب وترك فتحه يتم الصب منها ويجب العنايه بالخلطه الخرسانيه واضافه مواد تساعد على الالتصاق والتماسك ..


----------



## Mohamed laith (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## اقليدس العرب (26 أغسطس 2012)

استميحكم عذرا واود ان اعود القهقرى لمشاركه الاستاذ اسامه نواره المحترم والتي ذكر فيها ان حديد الكانات فوق القالب الخشبي داخل السقف ستساهم بمقاومه العزم السالب للسقف فوق المسند فلعله نسى ان عرض الكانه قد يكون 30 او مثلا 40سم وبالتالي وليقاوم ال top arm of stirrup للعزم فالحاجه ماسه الى توفر development length وفي ذراع الكانه المستعرض العلوي لايتوفر ذلك.... ارجو من جنابكم التوضيح والتصحيح ان امكن....زادكم الله من علمه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 أغسطس 2012)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> استميحكم عذرا واود ان اعود القهقرى لمشاركه الاستاذ اسامه نواره المحترم والتي ذكر فيها ان حديد الكانات فوق القالب الخشبي داخل السقف ستساهم بمقاومه العزم السالب للسقف فوق المسند فلعله نسى ان عرض الكانه قد يكون 30 او مثلا 40سم وبالتالي وليقاوم ال top arm of stirrup للعزم فالحاجه ماسه الى توفر development length وفي ذراع الكانه المستعرض العلوي لايتوفر ذلك.... ارجو من جنابكم التوضيح والتصحيح ان امكن....زادكم الله من علمه


السلام عليكم
الرجاء من الجميع في حالة الرغبة في المشاركة ولسرعة المتابعة يرجى بيان رقم المشاركة (فمثلا رقم هذه المشاركة 1264 )التي تشير اليها او وضع الربط لها link
حيث يوجد صعوبة في معرفة السؤال الذي يتم التحدث عنه.
مع الشكر


----------



## civillain (29 أغسطس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب وعدي لكم بأن اناقش موضوع البحث رقم (2) الخاص بنتفيذ خزان قطر 44 متر ولكن للاسف كان عدد المشاركات = صفر وهذا طبيعي ولا يوجد لدي اي تعليق
> ويبقةى هذا الموضوع مفتوحا .


هو الموضوع كبير عليا شويه بس انا شايف ان هبدأ صب الارضيه على شرائح دائريه من الخارج للداخل بحيث تكعيب الشريحه تقريبا يساوى 80 م3 قدرتى فى اليوم لحد منتهى من الارضيه والجدار اطلع جلسات حسب الانتاج


----------



## haf_hamza (2 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

كم تقريبا أخ رزق وزن truss في المتر المربع تقريبيا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كم تقريبا أخ رزق وزن truss في المتر المربع تقريبيا


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك.
بخصوص وزن الجمالون truss الحامل لبلاط القرميد clay tiles فيختلف حسب نوعية (خشب ، معدنيsteel ، المنيوم).
الخشب 0.25 KN/m2
المعدن 0.10 KN/me
للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع

http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/CD3WD/CONSTRUC/H0788E/EN/B934_3.HTM


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

civillain قال:


> هو الموضوع كبير عليا شويه بس انا شايف ان هبدأ صب الارضيه على شرائح دائريه من الخارج للداخل بحيث تكعيب الشريحه تقريبا يساوى 80 م3 قدرتى فى اليوم لحد منتهى من الارضيه والجدار اطلع جلسات حسب الانتاج


السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على مشاركتك.
اذا تابعت الموضوع في مشاركات لاحقة ، لوجدت انه تم مناقشة هذه الطريقة وذل من خلال الصب كدوائر وكان هذا الاقتراح مرفوض للاسباب التالية

عرض الشريحة سيكون متغير حسب بعدها عن المركز.
في الشرائح البعدة عن المركز ستجد العرض قليل وغير عملي (بحدود 1.7م).
الاقتراح الافضل كان من خلال

عمل دائرة في المنتصف بقطر 2 م وتثبيت مانع التسرب عليها waterstop
الصب بشكل شرائح متساوية (زاوية القطاع =(80/حجم القاعدة )*360 درجة) والتي على اساسها نقسم .





يتم وضع مانع للتسرب في فواصل الصب.
لاحظ ان موانع التسرب لا تلتقي في نقطة واحدة وانما كل مانع تسرب للقطاع يلتقيلوحدة في مع مانع التسرب الدائري وبالتالي يسهل لحامة وتنفيذة.


----------



## haf_hamza (4 سبتمبر 2012)

أخ رزق، بالنسبة لتسليح قاعدة خزان الماء الدائري، هل من الضروري وضع الحديد دائري وعلى الشعاع ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> أخ رزق، بالنسبة لتسليح قاعدة خزان الماء الدائري، هل من الضروري وضع الحديد دائري وعلى الشعاع ؟



السلام عليكم
نعم يمكن ان يكون حديد التسليح بشكل دائري وشعاعي او بشكل شبكة (طولي وعرضي )


----------



## خالد الخضر (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الشكر الجزيل للمهندس رزق على هذه الصفحه وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناته

يتم حاليا انشاء معمل اسمنت في الامارات ويوجد silo لتخزين المواد يراد تنفيذه من الخرسانه المسلحه قطره الداخلي 14 متر وارتفاعه 51 متر النظام المتبع في انشاء جدار هذا silo هو slip form القالب المنزلق 

ولقد تم انهاء المرحله الاولى من هذه الجدران حيث كانت سماكه الجدار 60 سم وبعد عشره ايام من تاريخ هذه المشاركه سيتم متابعه المرحله الثانيه لانشاء الجدار ولكن بسماكه 30 سم 

وهنا كان لابد من تحديد الطريقه الافضل لاستكمال الانشاء حتى هذا الارتفاع 51 متر

المعطيات:

مقاومه الخرسانه 35 ميغا باسكال 

بعد مجبل الخرسانه عن الموقع 40 كم تحتاج خلاطه الخرسانه لتكون في الموقع ساعه كامله 


القالب المنزلق يتالف من عشرين jack رافعه هيدرولكيه بقدره 6 طن للمرفاع الواحد اي اجمالي قوه الرفع 120 طن
سرعه القالب تخضع الى امريين اساسين زمن الشك الابتدائي في الموقع والذي غالبا يختلف عن زمن الشك الابتدائي المقرر في الختبر وقد تم الاجتماع مع الشركه المسؤله عن اعمال القالب امنزلق وتم اعتماد زمن الشك الابتدائي 8 ساعات وزمن شك نهائي 9ساعات ونصف 

الامر الثاني هو قدره العماله على تجهيز شبكه التسليح اعلى القالب مع العلم انها تمتد اعلى القالب مسافه 6 متر

القالب مزود بمنصه عمل علويه لتنفيذ اعمال التسليح 

سرعه القالب ما بين 8 سم الى 15 سم في الساعه 

ولتوفير الوقت والجهد على الاستاذه الكرام هنا لقد تمت مناقشه الحلول ك الاتي:

الحل الاول:
يتم الصب باستخدام مضخه متحركه يصل طول البووم boom 47 متر ولكن بسبب ظروف الموقع لا يمكن ان تغطي اكثر من ارتفاع 35 متر كحد اقصى وهنا طبعا لابد من وجود مضخه من الطرف المناظر 
والارتفاع المتبقي يتم يصبه باستخدام موبايل كرين mobile crane يصل طول البووم حتى 60 متر ويعلق بنهايه خطافه سطل bucket حجمه 1 متر مكعب ومزود ب hose pipe
لتفريغ الخرسانه

مع العلم انه من اجل سرعه وسطيه للقالب المنزلق 10 سم في الساعه يلزم كميه خرسانه 1.5 متر مكعب وهنا يو جد تحدي اخر لمنع ومراقبه المضخه لمنع حدوث اي انسداد في الانابيب 

ويذكر ان ال slump المطلوب 14 سم

ولكن هذا الحل لم يتم القبول عليه بسبب انه وجود mobile crane سيزيد من مخاطر التنفيذ ويؤخر صب الخرسانه وسيزيد من احتمال حدوث cold joint

الحل الثاني 
استخدام رافعه برجيه مع سطل tower crane 

ولكن لا يمكن استخدام رافعه برجيه لانه من اجل هذا الارتفاع تحتاج الى ان تربط مع نواه او عمود او جدار منفذ لكي تقارب هذا الارتفاع كون الارتفاع الحر محدود لها واذا كان مطلوب زياده الارتفاع يجب ان يعمل attachment مع منشاه مجاوره وفي حالتنا هذه لا يوجد الا جدران ال SILO الخارجه حديثا من الصب

الحل الثالث 

استخدام PLACING BOOM من النوع المثبت على TUBLAR COLUMN OR SPACE TRUSS وهي لا تصلح لنفس السبب المذكور اعلاه 

الحل الرابع

ايصال الخرسانه عن طريق المضخه المتحركه الى سطل متحرك يتدحرج على القالب المنزلق ويتم من خلاله افراغ الخرسانه جانبيا في القالب ولكن هذه الحل فشل كون انه القالب لم يصمم لتحمل هذه الحمولات وقد اكدت ذلك الشركه المسؤوله عن القالب

الحل الخامس 

استخدام مضخه متحركه ذات BOOM طويل وقد تم الاتصال مع الشركات الموجود في المنطقه وكان اقصى طول لل بووم هو 52 متر وهذا لايكفي 



نرجو من الاستاذه الكرام المشاركه في ايجاد حلول عمليه ومنطقيه لتنفيذ هذه الجدران بشكل امن وهندسي وبالاخص استاذنا الكبير المهندس رزق .

والله الموفق


----------



## خالد الخضر (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## خالد الخضر (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارفق لكم الصورة التاليه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

> الحل الثاني
> استخدام رافعه برجيه مع سطل tower crane
> ولكن لا يمكن استخدام رافعه برجيه لانه من اجل هذا الارتفاع تحتاج الى ان تربط مع نواه او عمود او جدار منفذ لكي تقارب هذا الارتفاع كون الارتفاع الحر محدود لها واذا كان مطلوب زياده الارتفاع يجب ان يعمل attachment مع منشاه مجاوره وفي حالتنا هذه لا يوجد الا جدران ال SILO الخارجه حديثا من الصب


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الرافعات البرجية فهناك رافعات لها الارتفاع الحر free standing اكبر من 47 وقد ارفقت لك مواصفات رافعة برجية يصل الارتفاع الحر لها 71 م.
فهل المقصود في سؤالك ان المتوفر في الشركة لديكم 47م ؟.
لانه في جميع الاحوال ستحتاج الى رافعة (من الممكن اكثر من واحدة ) يصل ارتفاعها الى اكثر من 51م ليس فقط من اجل الصب وانما لرفع حديد التسليح للسايلو.
سيتم الرد بالتفصيل باذن الله في وقت لاحق
http://www.biggetowercrane.com/tower-crane-charts/SK315.pdf


----------



## خالد الخضر (5 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الرافعات البرجية فهناك رافعات لها الارتفاع الحر free standing اكبر من 47 وقد ارفقت لك مواصفات رافعة برجية يصل الارتفاع الحر لها 71 م.
> فهل المقصود في سؤالك ان المتوفر في الشركة لديكم 47م ؟.
> لانه في جميع الاحوال ستحتاج الى رافعة (من الممكن اكثر من واحدة ) يصل ارتفاعها الى اكثر من 51م ليس فقط من اجل الصب وانما لرفع حديد التسليح للسايلو.
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في عافيتك وعلمك

نحن بانتظارك استاذنا.......


----------



## خالد الخضر (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه لحديد التسليح سيتم ايصاله باستخدام mobile crane

استاذ رزق بالنسبه للملف الذي ارفقته هل يوجد لهذه الشركه او *غيرها *معروفه بتنفيذها لهذه الارتفاعات فرع بالامارات ؟

مع الشكر


----------



## كرم عطية (20 سبتمبر 2012)

يابش مهندس انت مش شايف ان كمية 80 مترمكعب /يوم قليلة جدا و ان الاساس فقط 800م3 خرسانة اى مايعادل 10 ايام صب فقط فى الاساس


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم..استاذ رزق الاخوه جميعا ..عندي مشكله حدثت في الموقع حيث وجدت حدوث قطع في الانكر بولت في مشروع بنايه طابقين ثم قام المقاول بعمليه لحام للنكر بولت كما في الصوره ..سؤالي هل العمليه مقبوله وكيف اتاكد من الموضوع وهل في حلول اخرى .علما انه سوف يسند الدرج


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم..استاذ رزق الاخوه جميعا ..عندي مشكله حدثت في الموقع حيث وجدت حدوث قطع في الانكر بولت في مشروع بنايه طابقين ثم قام المقاول بعمليه لحام للنكر بولت كما في الصوره ..سؤالي هل العمليه مقبوله وكيف اتاكد من الموضوع وهل في حلول اخرى .علما انه سوف يسند الدرج مشاهدة المرفق 83724


السلام عليكم
لم تذكر السبب الذي ادى حدوث قص في anchor bolt ؟؟
بخصوص الحل الافضل كان ان يتم زراعة بدل له.
اما وقد تم لحام البرغي bolt فيتم التأكد من قوة اللحام ومن التثبيت ومن كفاية قطر البرغي من خلال اجراء فحص السحب للبرغي pull out test ويجب ان يتم 1.5 مرة قوة الشد التصميمية .
واجهزة الفحص متوفرة.
اما بخصوص المواصفات وطريقة الفحص
Pull out test on anchor bolt






طريقة الفحص
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ggfp-CAQc0

Getting Started with the Hilti Tester 4 safety bolt tester. - YouTube


----------



## محمود لاوند (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*كان فيه مشكلة عايز أستفسر عنها كان فيه 3 أعمد على أكس واحد فى بيت و3 المفروض يتمسكوا بكمرة لأن السقف بلدى فاللى حصل ان العمود اللى فى النص اترحل 20 سم عن الأكس يبقى ايه الحل وعايزاخد فى الاعتبار الحالة المادية للمالك*


----------



## haf_hamza (24 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

أخ رزق، 

بالنسبة للبلاطة slab on grade هل يحبذ إستعمالها في المناطق الباردة جدا والتي يكثر فيها تساقط الثلج ؟ 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

محمود لاوند قال:


> *كان فيه مشكلة عايز أستفسر عنها كان فيه 3 أعمد على أكس واحد فى بيت و3 المفروض يتمسكوا بكمرة لأن السقف بلدى فاللى حصل ان العمود اللى فى النص اترحل 20 سم عن الأكس يبقى ايه الحل وعايزاخد فى الاعتبار الحالة المادية للمالك*


السلام عليكم
ارسل سكتش تبين فيه موقع الاعمدة للمبنى والكمرات ونوعية السقف وسيتم دراسته واعطاء الحل المناسب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخ رزق،
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
السؤال غير واضح بالنسبة لي من حيث مكان استخدام slab on grade ?
هل هو في الابنية؟
ام الطرق ؟
ام مهابط الطائرات ؟
وبشكل عام ليس هناك ما يمنع استخدام slab on grade في الاماكن التي تم تحديدها سابقا بشرط الاخذ بعين الاعتبار نسبة الهواء في الخلطة الاسمنية air content


----------



## haf_hamza (24 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا أخ رزق، 

من حيث الإستخدام، أقصد إستخدامها في الأبنية، في أماكن تكثر فيها الأمطار والثلوج.


----------



## اقليدس العرب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لدينا قاعه 15*15م مسقفه بسقف كونكريتي على اربع جدران حامله يعني القاعه معزوله عن المناخ الخارجي وفي حاله اردنا ان نصب الارضيه بالخرسانه فما هي متطلبات وضع الجوينات من ناحيه مسافات التقسيم والشروط الهندسيه لذلك والفكره افتراضيه لان ارضيه القاعه مصبوبه الان وبدون جوينات وتم تطبيق المرمر عليها منذ 5 سنوات وعندما استلمنا اعمال الترميم للارضيه اكتشفنا وجود تحدب في رصف المرمر وتكسر الصبه السفليه.........يبدو انها مشكله بسبب عدم وجود جوينات التمدد
نرجو المناقشه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> شكرا أخ رزق،
> 
> من حيث الإستخدام، أقصد إستخدامها في الأبنية، في أماكن تكثر فيها الأمطار والثلوج.


السلام عليكم
ليس هناك مشكلة من استخدام slab on grade في المناطق البارد ويطلب ان يتم وضع عازل للحرارة اسفل البلاطة الارضية .











التفصيلة في حالة استخدام تدفئة اسفل البلاط


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> لدينا قاعه 15*15م مسقفه بسقف كونكريتي على اربع جدران حامله يعني القاعه معزوله عن المناخ الخارجي وفي حاله اردنا ان نصب الارضيه بالخرسانه فما هي متطلبات وضع الجوينات من ناحيه مسافات التقسيم والشروط الهندسيه لذلك والفكره افتراضيه لان ارضيه القاعه مصبوبه الان وبدون جوينات وتم تطبيق المرمر عليها منذ 5 سنوات وعندما استلمنا اعمال الترميم للارضيه اكتشفنا وجود تحدب في رصف المرمر وتكسر الصبه السفليه.........يبدو انها مشكله بسبب عدم وجود جوينات التمدد
> نرجو المناقشه


...السلام عليكم..تقدر اتقسم الى مربعات 2×3 او 4×4 وتخلي الجوينات او يتم الصب بالتبادل ..اكيد الجوين تستخدم فلين او اي ماده اخرى احيانا يضعون الرمل والانهاء بالماستك...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> لدينا قاعه 15*15م مسقفه بسقف كونكريتي على اربع جدران حامله يعني القاعه معزوله عن المناخ الخارجي وفي حاله اردنا ان نصب الارضيه بالخرسانه فما هي متطلبات وضع الجوينات من ناحيه مسافات التقسيم والشروط الهندسيه لذلك والفكره افتراضيه لان ارضيه القاعه مصبوبه الان وبدون جوينات وتم تطبيق المرمر عليها منذ 5 سنوات وعندما استلمنا اعمال الترميم للارضيه اكتشفنا وجود تحدب في رصف المرمر وتكسر الصبه السفليه.........يبدو انها مشكله بسبب عدم وجود جوينات التمدد
> نرجو المناقشه


السلام عليكم
في حالة الرغبة باعادة صب البلاطة الارضية slanb on garde فيتم تقسمها الى بلاطات 5*5 .
وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في هذه المشاركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269471.html
وحتى لا تتكرر المشكلة يجب ان تقوم بوضع فواصل كل 3*3 بعرض 5مم (يتم تعبئتها بمواد فواصل التمدد او فواصل من النحاس) عند تنفيذ اعمال البلاط للارضيات.






Stone Resource - Installation Guide of Marble Granite Flooring Tiles


----------



## omar11111 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*وصلات الأعمدة المقاومة للزلازل*

أستاذي الجليل / رزق حجاوي زادك الله علماوخلقاوتواضعا
فقد نص الكود أن وصلات حديد التسليح بالأعمدة المقاومة للزلازل تكون في منتصف الأعمدة ...والسؤال هو : 1- هل ينطبق ذلك على كل أعمدة المباني العالية ولو كانت الأعمدة عليها عزوم بسيطة لوجود جدران القص ( أي هل العبرة أن العمود عليه قوى أفقية كبيرة أم أن العبرة أن المبنى ككل يقاوم الزلازل ) 
2- وهل ينطبق ذلك على جدران القص والكور في أن وصلات حديد التسليح تكون في منتصف الجدران أم أن ذلك خاص بالأعمدة لصغر مقطعها


----------



## haf_hamza (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

استاذنا رزق جزيل الشكر والتقدير لما تقدمونه من معلومات وبارك الله فيك 

لدي حائط 300 مم وعرض العمود 250 مم، فماذا يمكن أن أضع في 5 سم المتبقية ؟ وهل يجب ان ازيد من عرض العمود ؟


----------



## الاقدام (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم،
أرجو معرفة الاختبارات المفترض تطبيقها على مادة الابوكسى المستخدم فى أعمال عزل داخلى لسقف وجدران وأرضية خزان مياة شرب؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحديد العلوي اذا كان فوق المسند SUPPORT فهو يكون لمقاومة العزوم السالبه NEGATIVE MOMENT بالاضافة لتعليق الكانات.
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم 

استاذنا ومعلمنا المهندس الكبير جدا جدا جدا رزق :

فيه تعليق بسيط يابشمهندس فى الصوره اللى امامنا الاحظ استمرار الكانات فى السمل او الميده تحت العمود مع اننا نعرف واللى درسناه ان كانات العمود هى اللى بتستمر وكانات الكمر بتقف عند وجه العمود فهل هذا يختلف عن السملات والميدات والشدادات ام لا ؟

واشكر حضرتك كثيرا على مجهودك وخدمتك لهذا المنتدى العريق الذى يعتبر مناره لكل مهندسين الوطن العربى بوجود حضراتكم فانتم النور الذى يضىء لنا الطريق خاصة اننا فى اول الطريق 

وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا ومعلمنا المهندس الكبير جدا جدا جدا رزق :
> فيه تعليق بسيط يابشمهندس فى الصوره اللى امامنا الاحظ استمرار الكانات فى السمل او الميده تحت العمود مع اننا نعرف واللى درسناه ان كانات العمود هى اللى بتستمر وكانات الكمر بتقف عند وجه العمود فهل هذا يختلف عن السملات والميدات والشدادات ام لا ؟
> واشكر حضرتك كثيرا على مجهودك وخدمتك لهذا المنتدى العريق الذى يعتبر مناره لكل مهندسين الوطن العربى بوجود حضراتكم فانتم النور الذى يضىء لنا الطريق خاصة اننا فى اول الطريق
> وشكرا لحضرتك


السلام عليكم
بخصوص استمرار كانة العمود في القاعدة وكانات السمل ground beam تستمر في القاعدة حتى وجهة العمود فهذا هو المنطقي وما يطابق الكود العالمية وبذلك اويد كلامك.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> أرجو معرفة الاختبارات المفترض تطبيقها على مادة الابوكسى المستخدم فى أعمال عزل داخلى لسقف وجدران وأرضية خزان مياة شرب؟؟ وشكرا


السلام عليكم
بخصوص استخدام مادة الايبوكسي فيجب ان تكون ضمن منطقة مؤمن التهوية وكذلك على العمال لبس اقنعه واقية ولبس لتر حليب على الاقل بعد يوميا.
ولذلك بخصوص خزانات المياةأمين يجب تهوية كافية لها مع تجديد الهواء حفاظا على صحة العمال والا ستحدث لديك مشكلة حقيقية وعلية ومراقبة العمال طيلة فترة العمل والتأكد من صحتهم.
اما بخصوص فحص المطلوب قبل عزل الخزانات فهو محتوى الرطوبة في الخرسانة حيث يجب الا تزيد عن 70% وهذا صعب تحقيقة في الخزانات .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا رزق جزيل الشكر والتقدير لما تقدمونه من معلومات وبارك الله فيك
> لدي حائط 300 مم وعرض العمود 250 مم، فماذا يمكن أن أضع في 5 سم المتبقية ؟ وهل يجب ان ازيد من عرض العمود ؟


السلام عليكم
اذا كان هناك امكانية زيادة ابعاد العمود فهذا افضل حيث يمكن الاستفادة من ذلك من ناحية انشائية.
اما اذا لم يكن امكانية فيكون من خلال زيادة سماكة البياض plaster مع وضع شبك لمنع التشقق.


----------



## halatempo (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يفيدني بالنسبة لطريقة تصميم الخوازيق الساندة لجوانب الحفر ولو انا عندي عدد من الخوازيق اقدر ازاي اقلل العدد ده مع الحفاظ عل المنشا اللينك ده فيه رسمة الخوازيق لسند جوانب حفر نفق وانا عاوزة اقلل عدد الخوازيق ياريت الاهتمام والرد سريعا وجزاكم الله خير اللينك اهه 
لوحة الخوازيق الاخيره 21-2-2010.dwg


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

halatempo قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن حد يفيدني بالنسبة لطريقة تصميم الخوازيق الساندة لجوانب الحفر ولو انا عندي عدد من الخوازيق اقدر ازاي اقلل العدد ده مع الحفاظ عل المنشا اللينك ده فيه رسمة الخوازيق لسند جوانب حفر نفق وانا عاوزة اقلل عدد الخوازيق ياريت الاهتمام والرد سريعا وجزاكم الله خير اللينك اهه
> لوحة الخوازيق الاخيره 21-2-2010.dwg


السلام عليكم
للرد على السؤال يحتاج المزيد من التوضيح

نوعية التربة ومواصفاتها (تقرير فحص التربة)
منسوب المياه الجوفية .
هل هذا اقتراح من قبلك لموقع واقطار وطول الخوازيق piles ....؟
مقطع طولي وعرضي لفهم المناسيب  للمناطق المحيطة بالحفر وعمق الحفر (لدي شك بأن موقع الخوازيق غير صحيح ).


----------



## halatempo (6 نوفمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للرد على السؤال يحتاج المزيد من التوضيح
> 
> نوعية التربة ومواصفاتها (تقرير فحص التربة)
> ...



يا بشمهندس المشروع منفذ بالفعل هو نفق خالد بن الويد في اسكندرية وانا واخده المشروع ده في ماده عندي مطلوب مني اقلل التكلفة فانا بسال عشان عاوزة اقلل عدد الخوازيق باني اقلل مسافة التداخل ده ينفع ولالا وكمان عاوزة اعرف سعر الخازوق كام والحقيقه معنديش معلومات كافيه بس ممكن انزل لحضرتك الملف بس جهد التربه 3 كجم /سم2


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

halatempo قال:


> يا بشمهندس المشروع منفذ بالفعل هو نفق خالد بن الويد في اسكندرية وانا واخده المشروع ده في ماده عندي مطلوب مني اقلل التكلفة فانا بسال عشان عاوزة اقلل عدد الخوازيق باني اقلل مسافة التداخل ده ينفع ولالا وكمان عاوزة اعرف سعر الخازوق كام والحقيقه معنديش معلومات كافيه بس ممكن انزل لحضرتك الملف بس جهد التربه 3 كجم /سم2[/size]


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الخوازيق piles المستخدمة في دعم التربة shoring system فهي تنقسم لانواع ثلاث واستخدام اي نوع لها يعتمد على منسوب المياه الجوفية وعلى خصائص التربة .

الخوازيق المتابعدة  soldiers concrete piles 
وقد تكون المسافة بين الخوازيق مسلحة او غير مسلحة حسب مواصفات التربة والتباعد بين الخوازيق 
وفي هذه الحالة كل الخوازيق من الخرسانة المسلحة















الخوازيق المتجاورة contiguous concrete piles 
وتكون في هذه الحالة كل الخوازيق من الخرسانة المسلحة
















الخوازيق المتداخلة secant concrete piles 
وفي هذه الحالة تكون الخوازيق من الخرسانة المسلحة بالتناوب (واحد مسلح والاخر غير مسلح هذا في اغلب الاحيان)












لاحظ ان التسليح في الخوازيق متناوب


----------



## هندسة وطن (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ليت كل الناس مثلك ..
التحية لك بروف رزق اعجبنى جدا شرحك
وتوصيلك للمعلومات وفقك الله لما فيه خيرا 
لك ولوالديك واجتهادك فى الشرح بدون كلل او معرفة الغير 
قليلون هم من يفعلون الخير للناس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

هندسة وطن قال:


> ليت كل الناس مثلك ..
> التحية لك بروف رزق اعجبنى جدا شرحك
> وتوصيلك للمعلومات وفقك الله لما فيه خيرا
> لك ولوالديك واجتهادك فى الشرح بدون كلل او معرفة الغير
> قليلون هم من يفعلون الخير للناس


السلام عليكم
اللهم امين وشكرا لك على الدعاء.(اما بخصوص اللقب بروف فهذا لاستذتنا الذين علمونا ونكن لهم كل الفضل والاحترام )
ان افضل وسيلة لايصال المعلومة هي الفيديو ومن ثم الصور ومن ثم الشرح ووضع الرأي بناء على مراجع هندسية وكودات.
وما عانيناه في ايام الجامعة بسبب قلة المراجع وعدم اختراع النت ايامها من عدم الفهم الصحيح للهندسة بكافة علومها لان الشرح مهما كان لن يرسخ في العقل ويفهم بشكل جيد الا من خلال الافلام الهندسية والصور ..........ولكن وللاسف الشديد لازالت العقيلة التعليمية ترواح مكانها في الجامعات سواءا من قبل الهيئة التدريسية او من قبل الطلبة انفسهم فالبرغم من وجود وكثرتها الا ان قليل من يهتم بها ويبحث عنها.
ولذلك يتخرج نسبة كبيرة الجامعات لا يفهم اكثر من 10-20% مما تعلمة والكل يتعتمد على العمل هوالخبرة هي التي ستعلمة ولكن هذا صحيح لو كان المهندس يتخرج ثم يدخل كمهندس متدرب تحت اشراف مهندسين اكبر منه ويتعلم منهم ومن ثم يتم تقديم امتحان مزاولة المهنه ....اما ما يتم على ارض الواقع فهو بعيد جدا عند ذلك .
ومن هنا من هذا الملتقى الطيب الذي اخذ على نفسة مسؤولية تحمل رفع الراية ونشر المعرفة الهندسية بين اكبر عدد من المهندسين ليمحو الامية لدى الكثير من المهندسين في سبيل رفعة مستواهم وثاقفتهم الهندسية.
وبسبب الوضع الذي تعيشة امتنا العربية هنا وهناك فقد غاب عنا كثير من المهندسين ممن يشهد لهم بحسن الخلق والاخلاق اولا وبالعلم والخبرة وحسب نشر المعرفة بين المهندسين ومدهم بخبراتهم التي حصلوا عليها خلال عشرات من السنين.


----------



## بشارعرب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

في الأمس عرضت هذاالموضوع في المنتدى ولكن لم أحصل على الجواب الشافي فقررت أن أعاود ذكر الموضوع فيهذا الباب كونه خاص بمشاكل التنفيذ وبرعاية الإستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوي لعلي أحصلعلى جواب أقنع فيه الطرف الأخر وأشكر مقدماً من سيساهم في الرد وأرجو سرعة الردكون الموقع ينتظر الصب ، والمشكلة هي:
حسب الكود العربي السوريبجب ألا يزيد عدد القضبان الموصولة في مكانواحد عن نصف القضبان بالمقطع إذا كانمعرضاً لعزم إنعطاف مع أو دون قوة ضغط محوريةمرافقة ويجب أن لايزيد على ثلث عددالقضبان بالمقطع في العناصر المعرضة لقوى شدمحورية مع أو دون عزم إنعطاف مرافق
والسؤال هو لدينا لبشة (Raft ) موزع عليها أعمدة كل 6 متر بالإتجاهين وعند التنفيذ قام المقاولبإستخدامكامل طول القضبان (12متر) وقام بإيقاف جميع القضبان العلوية عند محاورالأعمدةسواءً عند الأعمدة أو بينها مع تأمين طول وصل مناسب (50 مرة قطر القضيبالمستخدم) أما بالنسبة للقضبان السفلية فقد تم إيقافهاجميعاً في منتصف المسافة بين الأعمدة ، وقد تم تنفيذ هذه الطريقة على مساحةتقريباً 60x60 متر بإنتظار الموافقةللصب ، فهل يتم الموافقةعلى الصب أم يجب إلزام المقاول بفك الحديد وتوزيع أماكنإيقاف التسليح بالتناوب أوإضافة وصلات عند مناطق الوصل توزع بالتناوب أم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 وفي حال الصب بدونإتخاذ أي إجراء ماالذي سيحدث كون العزوم أو قوى الشد في مناطق الوصل هنا معدومة فمن أينستأتي نقطة الضعف (هل من أثر الحرارة المحيطة أم الزحف أو التمدد والتقلص فيالخرسانة) ، أريد جواب يقنع الطرف الأخر بإجراء التعديلات اللازمة كون أيإجراءات سيتم إلزام المقول بها ستكلفه كلف مادية إضافية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2012)

بشارعرب قال:


> في الأمس عرضت هذاالموضوع في المنتدى ولكن لم أحصل على الجواب الشافي فقررت أن أعاود ذكر الموضوع فيهذا الباب كونه خاص بمشاكل التنفيذ وبرعاية الإستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوي لعلي أحصلعلى جواب أقنع فيه الطرف الأخر وأشكر مقدماً من سيساهم في الرد وأرجو سرعة الردكون الموقع ينتظر الصب ، والمشكلة هي:
> حسب الكود العربي السوريبجب ألا يزيد عدد القضبان الموصولة في مكانواحد عن نصف القضبان بالمقطع إذا كانمعرضاً لعزم إنعطاف مع أو دون قوة ضغط محوريةمرافقة ويجب أن لايزيد على ثلث عددالقضبان بالمقطع في العناصر المعرضة لقوى شدمحورية مع أو دون عزم إنعطاف مرافق
> والسؤال هو لدينا لبشة (Raft) موزع عليها أعمدة كل 6 متر بالإتجاهين وعند التنفيذ قام المقاولبإستخدامكامل طول القضبان (12متر) وقام بإيقاف جميع القضبان العلوية عند محاورالأعمدةسواءً عند الأعمدة أو بينها مع تأمين طول وصل مناسب (50 مرة قطر القضيبالمستخدم) أما بالنسبة للقضبان السفلية فقد تم إيقافهاجميعاً في منتصف المسافة بين الأعمدة ، وقد تم تنفيذ هذه الطريقة على مساحةتقريباً 60x60 متر بإنتظار الموافقةللصب ، فهل يتم الموافقةعلى الصب أم يجب إلزام المقاول بفك الحديد وتوزيع أماكنإيقاف التسليح بالتناوب أوإضافة وصلات عند مناطق الوصل توزع بالتناوب أم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وفي حال الصب بدونإتخاذ أي إجراء ماالذي سيحدث كون العزوم أو قوى الشد في مناطق الوصل هنا معدومة فمن أينستأتي نقطة الضعف (هل من أثر الحرارة المحيطة أم الزحف أو التمدد والتقلص فيالخرسانة) ، أريد جواب يقنع الطرف الأخر بإجراء التعديلات اللازمة كون أيإجراءات سيتم إلزام المقول بها ستكلفه كلف مادية إضافية


السلام عليكم
لقد تمت الاجابة على سؤالك بالتفصيل في وقت سابق على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t325914.html
اذا لم يعمل الر ابط Copy & paste for the link
ومن وجهة نظري اذا لم يكن لديك كثافة في حديد التسليح بحيث يمنع مرور الخرسانة وكان الوصل بمقدار overlap بمقدار 60 مرة القطر فليس لديك مشكلة.
والاصل قبل البدء بالتنفيذ ان يكون هناك مخططات تنفيذية لحديد التسليح بحيث يتم الاتفاق بين المقاول والاستشاري على طريقة تنفيذها وليس بعد انتهاء العمل يتم الانتباه لهذه النقطة ...؟.


----------



## بشارعرب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

أشكرك الإستاذ المهندس رزق على هذا الرد الوافي وأود التوضيح أن الحديث هنا جاري على قضبان تسليح قطر 16مم وأن المسافة بين القضبان كافية فهي 20سم بين قضيب وأخر وطول تراكب القضبان لايقل عن 80سم ولكن المشكلة أن المالك رافض لطريقة التنفيذ ويطالب بفك التسليح وربطه في التناوب في حين يصر المقاول أن طريقة الوصل صحيحة ولاداعي لذلك ، أما لماذا لم تلحظ الجهة المشرفة ذلك فهو نقص في خبرة طاقم الإشراف ، لذا أود حل ليس فيه ظلم للطرفيين مع إقناع الطرفيين ، فأنا أتفق معك ولكن كيف يمكن إقناع المالك وهو على علم بمتطلب الكود وإذا وافقت المالك كيف أقنع المقاول أنه بجب إضافة قضبان إضافية بطول 3 متر توزع بالتناوب الثنائي أي إضافة قضيب وترك إثنان بدون إضافة وهو واثق أن هذه مناطق الوصل لا تخضع لشد أو صغط أو أي عزم ، فالمشكلة هنا بالإقناع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بشارعرب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

لدينا لبشة بأبعاد 75x45m اقترح المصمم أن تصب على مراحل بشكل شطرنجي للحد من أثر إجهادات التقلص ( تنفذ 15x15m) ينفذ جزء ويترك الأخر سيصب فيما بعد والسؤال ماهي المدة للازمة لصب الجزء المتروك 7 أيام أم 28 يوم أم ؟؟؟؟؟ يرجى الإرشاد إلى نص في أحد الأكواد العالمية إن أمكن ولكم الشكر علماً أن سماكة البشة 50 سم وفي بعض الأماكن تحت الأعمدة 90سم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بشارعرب قال:


> لدينا لبشة بأبعاد 75x45m اقترح المصمم أن تصب على مراحل بشكل شطرنجي للحد من أثر إجهادات التقلص ( تنفذ 15x15m) ينفذ جزء ويترك الأخر سيصب فيما بعد والسؤال ماهي المدة للازمة لصب الجزء المتروك 7 أيام أم 28 يوم أم ؟؟؟؟؟ يرجى الإرشاد إلى نص في أحد الأكواد العالمية إن أمكن ولكم الشكر علماً أن سماكة البشة 50 سم وفي بعض الأماكن تحت الأعمدة 90سم


السلام عليكم
وظيفتك او علاقتك بالمشروع ؟
كم سنة خبرت المهندس المشرف ومدير المشروع للمقاول؟
لم تذكر في بلد المشروع ؟.
وكم عدد الطوابق للمبنى ؟


----------



## بشارعرب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الواقع أنني أعمل في مجال التصميم وليس الإشراف ولكن هذا السؤال سألت من قبل المهندس المشرف على المشروع كونه يريدني الإطلاع على الكود بماذا يقول وكون المشكلة نتفيذية لم أتطرق لمثل هذه الحالة وقد أبلغني أن المخططات ذكرت أن المدة المطلوبة لصب الجزء المتروك 28 يوم في حين يرى هو أن هذه المدة يجب أن تكون أقل من ذلك أما المشروع في الخليج والبناء أربعة طوابق حسب علمي وهو ليس مدروس في مكتبنا وإنما اشراف فقط ولك الحق أن تسأل عن خبرة المهندس المشرف ولكن حسب علمي أكثر من 12 سنة


----------



## بشارعرب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

حسب علمي يكون الحل بترك مسافة 1 متر بين المنطقة المصبوبة أولاً ومابين الثانية على أن تكون المسافات المصبوبة بحدود 30-35 متر ومن ثم يتم صب الجزء المتبقي بعد فترة شهرين من صب الجزئيين مع المحافظة على استمرارية التسليح مع تحضير الأسطح المصبوبة مسبقاً لتأمين إلتصاق جيد مابين السطح المصبوب أولاً مع المصبوب حديثاً وهذا ما أود أن أقترحه في حال لم أجد ماأبحث عنه في الكود وأرجوا التدقيق إن كنت على خطأ


----------



## *مهندسة* (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع المفيد
لدى استفسار بخصوص تصميم حظائر الاغنام بالمناطق الباردة وتحديدا ارمينيا 
كيف يكون شكلها و النظام الانشائي لها و كيف يراعى ظروف الجو ف التصميم ايضا طبيعة التربة
مع الشكر..


----------



## هادي مغير (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أبو العز عادل (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ما هي اسباب الشروخ و كيف يتم معالجتها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو العز عادل قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 86269ما هي اسباب الشروخ و كيف يتم معالجتها


السلام عليكم
من خلال النظرة الاولى للصورة يتضح ان هذه التشققات في زاوية الكمرة من الاسفل ويعود اسباب هذه التشققات الى عمر المبنى ووصل بخار الماء لحديد التسليح مما ادى الى حدوث حالة الصدأ مما يؤدي الى زيادة حجم حديد التسليح الذي يضغط بدورة على الخرسانة مما يؤدي الى تشققها.
ولحل هذه المشكلة عليك بمراجعة شركة متخصصة في مواد البناء (سيكا ، باسيف ، فوسروك، او غيرها منالشركات في بلدك )
وسيعطونك المواد المناسبة للاصلاح وفي متابعة طريقة الاصلاح.


----------



## أبو العز عادل (18 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي رزق و جزاك الله خيرعلى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أبو العز عادل (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أريد رأي المهندس رزق حجاوي 
[h=5]مبني تم صب القواعد و عند بناء الجدار وجود خطاء قبل صب الميدة و وجود العمود متقدم ( ب2 سيخ ) من الحديد بعدها قام المقاول بثني ( ال2 سيخ ) من الحديد إلي الخلف بأكثر من( 7 سم) و زرع ( 2 – سيخ) من الحديد خلف العمود علي وجه القاعدة و أصبح العمود ( 8 أسياخ ) من الحديد علما بان العمود ( 40سم x 20 سم ) و كذلك المنزل مصمم علي ثلاثة طوابق هل هذه المعالجة صحيحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذا مسقط جانبي من العمود بهذا الشكل كما في الصورة[/h]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو العز عادل قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 86304
> أريد رأي المهندس رزق حجاوي
> *مبني تم صب القواعد و عند بناء الجدار وجود خطاء قبل صب الميدة و وجود العمود متقدم ( ب2 سيخ ) من الحديد بعدها قام المقاول بثني ( ال2 سيخ ) من الحديد إلي الخلف بأكثر من( 7 سم) و زرع ( 2 – سيخ) من الحديد خلف العمود علي وجه القاعدة و أصبح العمود ( 8 أسياخ ) من الحديد علما بان العمود ( 40سم x 20 سم ) و كذلك المنزل مصمم علي ثلاثة طوابق هل هذه المعالجة صحيحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذا مسقط جانبي من العمود بهذا الشكل كما في الصورة*



*أعتقد 2 سيخ فوق القاعدة مش مظبوط ولا بد من عمل فتحات لتزريع هذا الحديد ..
و2 سيخ تم ثنيه باكثر من 7 سم محتاج تزريع ايضا .... للامان ..
وممكن حد يقولك 3ادوار عدى يا عم والخرسانة تشيل ...**وننتظر راى المهندس رزق ....*


----------



## أحمد هيرنانديز (20 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم.. أنا بشرف على قواعد تحمل أعمده لمبني للتغليف ستيل يعني,, المهم في " انكر بولت " لحمتها في القواعد حسب الرسومات وصبيت وكله كويس بس في شي مشكله هي انه في بيبات لازم تدخل فيها الأنكر بولت وانا ما انتبهتلها الا متأخرا..فمش عارف حتطبق معايا الأعمده ولا لأ.. وايش هي المعالجه برأيكم ؟؟؟؟



علما بأن القواعد اللي عليها احمال انتهيت منها.. وهذي اللي انا بصددها هي للظله فقط.. وشيء آخر اني لسا مهندس حديث التخرج


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد هيرنانديز قال:


> سلام عليكم.. أنا بشرف على قواعد تحمل أعمده لمبني للتغليف ستيل يعني,, المهم في " انكر بولت " لحمتها في القواعد حسب الرسومات وصبيت وكله كويس بس في شي مشكله هي انه في بيبات لازم تدخل فيها الأنكر بولت وانا ما انتبهتلها الا متأخرا..فمش عارف حتطبق معايا الأعمده ولا لأ.. وايش هي المعالجه برأيكم ؟؟؟؟
> علما بأن القواعد اللي عليها احمال انتهيت منها.. وهذي اللي انا بصددها هي للظله فقط.. وشيء آخر اني لسا مهندس حديث التخرج


السلام عليكم
ارفق المخطط للقواعد ومتطلبات anchor bolts وكذلك الانابيب pipe حتى يتم فهم السؤال قبل الرد عليك


----------



## المستميس (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مئشان التعشيش
اذا ممكن اقتصاديا نكسر شكل tألعمود والجسر 
ونحط فاصل صب بعيد شوي عن المساند وبعدين نكفرج ونصب بس هادا الجزء
لانوالبيتون لسا طري
شكرا


----------



## المستميس (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة للقاعدة
نجزء الصب عل10ايام كي يوم جزء كامل الارتفاع القاعدة بنحط فواصل شاقولية عل كامل الرتفاع
افضل من الفواصل الافقية
الجدران: الجزء العلوب بدو حوالي 217متر بسماكة .35
السفلي143متر
الافضل اول 80 نوزعون للجدران يللي سماكتها35سم
الباقي على السماكة1متر
اي ان الجدران يجب ان تنتقى جيدا
باقي الارتفاع 80+80+57 نصب كامل الرتفاع 4.5متر مع فواصل شاقولية ووترستوب عل مراحل طول الخزان
يعني3فواصل بس هادا افضا من الفواصل الافقية كل 1متر مثلا واضمن مشان التسرب
مشان الاحديد الافقي لازم يستمر لانو تصميم الاحمال عليه رئيسي
الفحص بس بمكان الفاصل غمر مغلق حول الفاصل بس او بطريقة ضغط الهواء او باي طريقة اخرى لانو مكان الفاصل هو الاخطر


----------



## khalid-m (23 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس رزق الحجاوي المحترم

أنا مهندس اشراف أشرف على مشروع مبنى في السعودية وعند عودتي من الإجازة اكتشفت أنالمقاول بغيابي صب لبشة البناء على مرحلتين وكان الفاصل أفقي ، فسماكة اللبشة 150سم تم صب سماكة 75سم وبعذ 5 أيام صب الجزء الثاني فما الحل ؟ وقد علمت من زملائيفي الموقع أنه لم يقوم امقاول قبل الصبة الثانبة بإتخاذ أي إجراء فلم يستخدم موادلاصقة ولم يخشن السطح القديم فما الحل ؟؟؟؟ أرجو التكرم بالإجابة​


----------



## ash hag (23 ديسمبر 2012)

أخواني و اعزائي المهندسين
أريد أن أطرح عليكم مشكلة تواجه المهندسين بمصر وهي انشاء مبني جديد بجوار مبني قائم منسوب تأسيسه أعلي من منسوب تأسيس المبني المطلوب تفيذه
حيث يلجأ المهندسون بتنفيذ خوازيق شتراوس - لرخص ثمنه - بجوار المبني القائم لسنده مما يسبب مشاكل وشروخ بالمبني القائم
المطلوب أقتراح طريقة أخري تحافظ علي سلامة المبني القائم وبالذات في وجود مياه جوفية
والملف المرفق يوضح اختلاف مناسيب التأسيس لمثال تم تنفيذه


----------



## khalid-m (24 ديسمبر 2012)

khalid-m قال:


> المهندس رزق الحجاوي المحترم
> 
> أنا مهندس اشراف أشرف على مشروع مبنى في السعودية وعند عودتي من الإجازة اكتشفت أنالمقاول بغيابي صب لبشة البناء على مرحلتين وكان الفاصل أفقي ، فسماكة اللبشة 150سم تم صب سماكة 75سم وبعذ 5 أيام صب الجزء الثاني فما الحل ؟ وقد علمت من زملائيفي الموقع أنه لم يقوم امقاول قبل الصبة الثانبة بإتخاذ أي إجراء فلم يستخدم موادلاصقة ولم يخشن السطح القديم فما الحل ؟؟؟؟ أرجو التكرم بالإجابة​



يرجى ممن لديه اقتراح أن يعرضه للأهمية فقد يكون المهندس رزق منشغل الأن الله يكون بعونه ، كما أنني أود أن أسأل في حال كانت الخرسانة من الإسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات فهل هذا يتطلب استخدام بسكوت الكفر من اسمنت مقاومة للكبريتات أم من اسمنت عادي؟


----------



## اقليدس العرب (24 ديسمبر 2012)

فيما يخص البسكوت لا اعتقد وفق معلوماتي ان الموضوع مؤثر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

khalid-m قال:


> المهندس رزق الحجاوي المحترم
> أنا مهندس اشراف أشرف على مشروع مبنى في السعودية وعند عودتي من الإجازة اكتشفت أنالمقاول بغيابي صب لبشة البناء على مرحلتين وكان الفاصل أفقي ، فسماكة اللبشة 150سم تم صب سماكة 75سم وبعذ 5 أيام صب الجزء الثاني فما الحل ؟ وقد علمت من زملائيفي الموقع أنه لم يقوم امقاول قبل الصبة الثانبة بإتخاذ أي إجراء فلم يستخدم موادلاصقة ولم يخشن السطح القديم فما الحل ؟؟؟؟ أرجو التكرم بالإجابة​





> يرجى ممن لديه اقتراح أن يعرضه للأهمية فقد يكون المهندس رزق منشغل الأن الله يكون بعونه ، كما أنني أود أن أسأل في حال كانت الخرسانة من الإسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات فهل هذا يتطلب استخدام بسكوت الكفر من اسمنت مقاومة للكبريتات أم من اسمنت عادي؟


السلام عليكم
  بخصوص هذا السؤال اعتذر عن الاجابة عليه، لان اي رد عليه سواءا بالقبول (لانه لا يوجد اي حل )او الرفض (بازالة الرافت بالكامل )فيه مسؤولية قانونية واخلاقية وفيه تدخل بمسؤولية كل من المهندس المصمم والمهندس المشرف (الغائب عن موقع العمل؟)والمقاول(الذي لا يعرف معنى العمل الهندسي) والمالك ...؟والبلدية (الجهة الحكومية) المسؤولة عن متابعة المشاريع بتطبيق قوانين العمل الهندسي.
فاذا كانت كل هذه المنظومة لا تعمل بما يمليه عليه واجبها الاخلاقي والقانوني فبالتالي فان العمل الناتج عن هذه المنظمومة سيكون بالتأكيد غير هندسي.
لذا على الاطراف الاربعة على الاقل المهندس المصمم والمشرف والمقاول والمالك بحث هذا الامر لانه حسب المعطيات فان البناء سيكون بحدود 22- 25 طابق ...؟والتكاليف له بالملايين ......... وبدون اي عمل تحت الشروط الهندسية .

وبهذه المناسبة من خلال تعاملي في هذا الملتقى والمتلقيات الهندسية الاخرى ومن خلال التواصل مع المهندسين في السعودية في السعودية على وجه الخصوص بها من المشاكل الهندسية مالا يمكن تصديقة ففيها من الاخطاء الهندسية مالا يمكن قبوله ويتم الاستمرار بالعمل بالرغم من كل هذه الاخطاء وقد يقول قائل ان في هذا مبالغة وان الوضع افضل بكثير ولكن ارد عليهم ان المنشأت لم تختبر للان فالاختبار الحقيقي للمنشات هو عندما تتعرض للاحمال القصوى وهي تأتي من الزلازل والرياح والامطار ...؟
وقد رأى الجميع ماذا فعلت السيول في جدة .......؟ فهي ليست عنا ببعيدة عنا.
ويعود السبب الرئيسي لهذه المشاكل الهندسية ومن خلال تعاملي في المقابلات للعمل في السعودية سواءا شركات المقاولات او المكاتب الهندسية ان الهم الاكبر والاختيار الاول لهم والاهم هو المهندس الذي يقبل بأقبل راتب (تخيل ان الذي يعرض للعمل في السعودية اقل من متوسط الرواتب في الاردن )وليس للخبرة او الكفاءة اي اعتبار (الا من رحم ربي يطلب هذه المتطلبات وهم قلة) واذا تم الاحذ بهما فيكون الاوليه الثالثة او الرابعة .
وبالتالي فلا نستغرب مثل هذه الاخطاء .
اعذرني هذا ليس موجه لك بشكل شخصي فانا متأكد انه ليس عليك مسؤولية ما دمت غير موجود وفي اجازة وانما مسؤولية المكتب الهندس المشرف الذي من المفترض ان ينتدب مهندسا بدلا عنك وكذلك المسؤولية على نظام التدقيق في البلدية والذي يسمح بالصب بدون تواجد المهندس والخطأ الاساسي انه لم يتم تقديم او مخالفة المقاول Method statement of pouring concrete for raft foundation المعتمدة والتي يتم فيها اعتماد جميع مراحل العمل للرافت قبل اعطاء الموافقة على الصب


----------



## khalid-m (25 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس رزق أشكر لك إهتمامك ولك جزيل الشكر والإحترام


----------



## Mohamed laith (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
في البدء اود ان اشكر المهندس رزق على المجهود الجبار وان شاء الله يجعل في ميزان حسناتك
ثانيا لدي استفسار عندنا في المشروع المقاول يرش مواد المعالجه بعد الصب مباشره والخرسانه طريه نسبه لحرارة الجو خوفا من الرياح والحراره التي ينتج منها
شروخ هل هذا صحيح ام انتظار الخرسانه تشك الشك الابتدائي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed sengal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البدء اود ان اشكر المهندس رزق على المجهود الجبار وان شاء الله يجعل في ميزان حسناتك
> ثانيا لدي استفسار عندنا في المشروع المقاول يرش مواد المعالجه بعد الصب مباشره والخرسانه طريه نسبه لحرارة الجو خوفا من الرياح والحراره التي ينتج منها
> شروخ هل هذا صحيح ام انتظار الخرسانه تشك الشك الابتدائي


السلام عليكم
عليك بمراجعة النشرة الخاصة بمواد الرش curing بهذا الخصوص ..... للتأكد اكثر 
ولكن حسب علمي يتم الرش بعد تصلب الخرساني (الشك الابتدائي) اما لمنع او لتقليل التشققات الشعرية الناتجة عن سرعة الجفاف للسطح بسبب الرياح او الحرارة او اشعة الشمس فالافضل تغطيتها بعد الصب مباشرة بالخيش المبلول(المرطب بالماء) وبطقة من النايلون pvc sheets وبذلك نحقق الغاية المطلوبة .


----------



## Mohamed laith (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق على الاجابه


----------



## basyoo (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الأخ khalid - m
ارجوا من ان لا تسكت عن هذه الفاجعة وان تخلو مسؤليتك امام الله فهذه والله جريمة 
هذه اللبشة الان غير امن لأنه يوجد فصل فى الخرسانة فكان من الاولى لهذا المقاول ان يستخدم( shear connector ) وهذا الافضل او يستخدم المواد اللاصقة بعد غمر الخرسانة القديمة بالماء لمدة 24 ساعة طالما اراد الفصل الافقى اما ان كان الفصل راسى ما كان هناك مشكلة حتى ولو لم يستخدم مواد لاصقة اقصد فكانت المصيبة اقل وكانت اضرارها بسيطة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 ديسمبر 2012)

basyoo قال:


> الأخ khalid - m
> ارجوا من ان لا تسكت عن هذه الفاجعة وان تخلو مسؤليتك امام الله فهذه والله جريمة
> هذه اللبشة الان غير امن لأنه يوجد فصل فى الخرسانة فكان من الاولى لهذا المقاول ان يستخدم( shear connector ) وهذا الافضل او يستخدم المواد اللاصقة بعد غمر الخرسانة القديمة بالماء لمدة 24 ساعة طالما اراد الفصل الافقى اما ان كان الفصل راسى ما كان هناك مشكلة حتى ولو لم يستخدم مواد لاصقة اقصد فكانت المصيبة اقل وكانت اضرارها بسيطة


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة وعلى هذه المعلومات ولكن السؤال هل هذه الاجابة من كود هندسي او كتاب هندسي او من واقع خبرة ودراسة حيث قمت بتنفيذ او دراسة لبشة (رافت) وتم عمل فاصل افقي(اي صب سماكة الرافت على مرحلتين او اكثر ) في الصب .او فاصل عمودي..؟.
ام أن هذا رأيك الشخصى بخصوص الشروط اللازمة لتنفيذ الفصلConstruction Joint الافقي للرافت وعدم الحاجة لمثل هذه الشروط في الفصل العمودي ؟
لانه حسب علمي ان الفصل العمودي في اللبشة (وحتى في البلاطات او الكمرات ) Vertical construction joint تتعرض لقوى قص وعزوم shear force & Moment لذلك يجب التأكد من الناحية الانشائية (التصميم) بالنسبة للفصل العمودي ؟.


----------



## اقليدس العرب (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اذن افتنا يا استاذ رزق ما المانع من صب اللبشه على مرحلتين بفاصل افقي
وان كان مانع فما الاحتياطات اللازمه؟؟؟


----------



## basyoo (1 يناير 2013)

*الكود للفواصل*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة وعلى هذه المعلومات ولكن السؤال هل هذه الاجابة من كود هندسي او كتاب هندسي او من واقع خبرة ودراسة حيث قمت بتنفيذ او دراسة لبشة (رافت) وتم عمل فاصل افقي(اي صب سماكة الرافت على مرحلتين او اكثر ) في الصب .او فاصل عمودي..؟.
> ام أن هذا رأيك الشخصى بخصوص الشروط اللازمة لتنفيذ الفصلConstruction Joint الافقي للرافت وعدم الحاجة لمثل هذه الشروط في الفصل العمودي ؟
> لانه حسب علمي ان الفصل العمودي في اللبشة (وحتى في البلاطات او الكمرات ) Vertical construction joint تتعرض لقوى قص وعزوم shear force & Moment لذلك يجب التأكد من الناحية الانشائية (التصميم) بالنسبة للفصل العمودي ؟.


بسم الله توكلنا على الله
اشكرك يا مهندس رزق على المجهود العظيم اما بالنسبة لمصدرى فهو الكود المصرى والذى نص صريحا على ان الفصل يكون عموديا وبالمناسبة الخطر فى موضوع الفصل هو القص وليس العزوم حيث ان من التوصيات ان يكون الفصل فى المناطق التى ينخفض بها القص او ينعدم ومجازا من واقع الخبرة يبعد عن الركيزة تقريبا بثلث البحر (span) فى اللبشة اما فى الكمرات فتقريبا فى الربع
الكود بند فواصل الصب 9-5-6


----------



## محمود قدور (2 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس رزق و الاخوة المهندسين:
نقوم حاليا بالتجهيز لصب بلاطة جسر وهو مكون من جوائز مسبقة الصب مع بلاطة فوق الجوائز اي انها لا تحتاج الى سقالة او اي تدعيم من الاسفل
طول البلاطة 37 م , العرض 12.68 م 
ونظرا لضرورات المرور تحت الجسر حيث يمكننا اغلاق نصف عرض الطريق فقط و لا يمكن الصب و بوجود حركة مرور بالاسفل وفي هذه الحالة يجب ان يتم الصب على مرحلتين بحيث نغلق النصف الاول من الطريق و يصب ما يقابله من البلاطة و في اليوم الثاني نقوم باغلاق النصف الآخر و استكمال باقي الصب و السؤال على اي مسافة يمكن ايقاف الصب 
الجوائز بالتجاه الطويل ( اي ان طول الجائز المسبق الصب 37 م ) و التباعد بين محاورها 1.65 م
سماكة البلاطة 18 سم


----------



## محمود قدور (2 يناير 2013)

لاحقا لمشاركتي السابقة اليكم مقطع عرضي بالبلاطة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يناير 2013)

محمود قدور قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس رزق و الاخوة المهندسين:
> نقوم حاليا بالتجهيز لصب بلاطة جسر وهو مكون من جوائز مسبقة الصب مع بلاطة فوق الجوائز اي انها لا تحتاج الى سقالة او اي تدعيم من الاسفل
> طول البلاطة 37 م , العرض 12.68 م
> ونظرا لضرورات المرور تحت الجسر حيث يمكننا اغلاق نصف عرض الطريق فقط و لا يمكن الصب و بوجود حركة مرور بالاسفل وفي هذه الحالة يجب ان يتم الصب على مرحلتين بحيث نغلق النصف الاول من الطريق و يصب ما يقابله من البلاطة و في اليوم الثاني نقوم باغلاق النصف الآخر و استكمال باقي الصب و السؤال على اي مسافة يمكن ايقاف الصب
> ...


السلام عليكم
بما ان البلاطة هي لربط Girders فلا مشكلة لديك في مكان التوقف construction joint
فيمكن ان تكون الوسط .


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## descovery_2000 (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ash hag (3 يناير 2013)

ash hag قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 86460أخواني و اعزائي المهندسين
> أريد أن أطرح عليكم مشكلة تواجه المهندسين بمصر وهي انشاء مبني جديد بجوار مبني قائم منسوب تأسيسه أعلي من منسوب تأسيس المبني المطلوب تفيذه
> حيث يلجأ المهندسون بتنفيذ خوازيق شتراوس - لرخص ثمنه - بجوار المبني القائم لسنده مما يسبب مشاكل وشروخ بالمبني القائم
> المطلوب أقتراح طريقة أخري تحافظ علي سلامة المبني القائم وبالذات في وجود مياه جوفية
> والملف المرفق يوضح اختلاف مناسيب التأسيس لمثال تم تنفيذه



أرجو من الأخوة المهندسين العزاء المشاركة بهذا الموضوع .. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 يناير 2013)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> اذن افتنا يا استاذ رزق ما المانع من صب اللبشه على مرحلتين بفاصل افقي
> وان كان مانع فما الاحتياطات اللازمه؟؟؟



اري والله اعلم ان سبب ذلك هو القص الافقي الحادث بين الطبقات وهو ما نسميه combined shear او القص المصاحب ولذلك وصي الكود عند فواصل الصب بتزريع اشاير في الخرسانه حتي يتم ربط الخرسانه الجديده بالقديمه بمعني نقل القص بين الخرسانتين


----------



## ابو عمار 10 (5 يناير 2013)

م ياسر المزجاجي من اليمن 
اذا كنت مصمم اصمم هذا النوع من الفريم فريم مفصلي وبخاصة اذا كانت قابلية تحمل التربة ضعيف والغرض من المفصل ضمان عدم انتقال الاحمال الى الاساسات ومنها الى التربة 
ويلجا الى هذا النوع من الفريمات الخرسانية المفصلية برايى اذا كانت المتطلبات المعمارية فوق القاعة تحتاج الى مرافق اخري فلا نستطيع ان نعمل القاعة هنجر ستيل اذا لابد من خرسانة مسلحة لسقف القاعة وبخاصة ربما نحتاج الى زراعة اعمدة فى جسر الفريم 
اما اذا كنت مشرف على التنفيذ فيجب ان ارراعي دقة تنفيذ الحديد وبخاصة عند المفصل 25 ملم وبراي 50 ملم احسن حتى عند حدوث عزوم جانبية فيتم امتصاصها بحركة الفريم خلال الخمسة سم ولكن يفضل بدل الرصاص مواد بيتومنية او elastometric material حتى يكون هناك نوع من الانضعاطية لتحقيق امتصاص العزوم عند حركة الفريم 
(ملاحظة لم استطع افتح الملف المرفق ) 
تحياتي لك استاذ رزق فانا اتابعك كثيرا 
م ياسر المزجاجي - اليكم 00967777340061


----------



## محمودجاد83 (7 يناير 2013)

سؤال
عندي بيت قديم مكون من جزئين جزء نسكن فيه والاخر فضاء جانبي واريد بناء هذا الفضاء منزل مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ادخال الجزء المبني فيما بعد 
فا كيفية عمل وصل الاساسات والسقف علما بان جميع اعمدة الجزء الجديد المجاورة للجزء الذي نسكن فيه اعمدة جار


----------



## ash hag (14 يناير 2013)

ash hag قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 86460أخواني و اعزائي المهندسين
> أريد أن أطرح عليكم مشكلة تواجه المهندسين بمصر وهي انشاء مبني جديد بجوار مبني قائم منسوب تأسيسه أعلي من منسوب تأسيس المبني المطلوب تفيذه
> حيث يلجأ المهندسون بتنفيذ خوازيق شتراوس - لرخص ثمنه - بجوار المبني القائم لسنده مما يسبب مشاكل وشروخ بالمبني القائم
> المطلوب أقتراح طريقة أخري تحافظ علي سلامة المبني القائم وبالذات في وجود مياه جوفية
> والملف المرفق يوضح اختلاف مناسيب التأسيس لمثال تم تنفيذه



أرجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
نشكركم على مشاركاتكم وارائكم .
في الحقيقة انا تخرجت من كلية الهندسة عام 2012 واواجه مشاكل لانه ليس لي الخبرة الكافية وربما تبدو لكم بسيطة ارجو مساعدتي .


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (14 يناير 2013)

ممكن اخذ برايكم عندي مشكلة لاحظت بان صبة السقف للطابق الارضي بعد صبه بيوم ظهر عليه تشققات واثناء البدء بالعمل للطابق العلوي ونتيجة لاستعمال الماء ان الماء بدا يتسرب من هذه التشققات . كيف يمكن معالجة هذه الحالة ؟؟؟
وشكرا وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يناير 2013)

ash hag قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 86460أخواني و اعزائي المهندسين
> أريد أن أطرح عليكم مشكلة تواجه المهندسين بمصر وهي انشاء مبني جديد بجوار مبني قائم منسوب تأسيسه أعلي من منسوب تأسيس المبني المطلوب تفيذه
> حيث يلجأ المهندسون بتنفيذ خوازيق شتراوس - لرخص ثمنه - بجوار المبني القائم لسنده مما يسبب مشاكل وشروخ بالمبني القائم
> المطلوب أقتراح طريقة أخري تحافظ علي سلامة المبني القائم وبالذات في وجود مياه جوفية
> والملف المرفق يوضح اختلاف مناسيب التأسيس لمثال تم تنفيذه


السلام عليكم
لقد تمت الاجابة على مثل هذا السؤال اكثر من مرة
ويمكنك الاطلاع على طرق سند الجوانب في هذا الموضوع صفحة 56
واليك الرابط لهذه الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-56.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يناير 2013)

نهاااااااااااااااا قال:


> ممكن اخذ برايكم عندي مشكلة لاحظت بان صبة السقف للطابق الارضي بعد صبه بيوم ظهر عليه تشققات واثناء البدء بالعمل للطابق العلوي ونتيجة لاستعمال الماء ان الماء بدا يتسرب من هذه التشققات . كيف يمكن معالجة هذه الحالة ؟؟؟
> وشكرا وجزاكم الله الف خير


السلام عليكم
لفهم السؤال وتحديد المشكلة يطلب ارسال صورة للسقف في مناطق التشقق.
هل تم الخلط باستخدام الخرسانة الجاهزة ام موقعيا ؟.
نوع بلاطة السقف وسماكتها ؟


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (15 يناير 2013)

في الواقع ليس لدي صورة لهذه الشقوق . والخرسانة كانت جاهزة . وسمك السقف 0.18 واشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (15 يناير 2013)

للاسف لم اجد في صفحة 56 الحل عن الشقوق التي ذكرتها سابقا .
ارجو مساعدتي واشكركم جزيل الشكر وانا في انتظار الرد


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (15 يناير 2013)

ارجو من اساتذتي المهندسين ذوي الخبرة ان يساعدوني لاني تخرجت حديثا اتمنى ان يحددوا لي مساري في كيف ابدا بتطبيق مادرسته بكلية الهندسة في الواقع . لاني ابدا من الصفر واشعر بكوني ضائعة لاني اشاهد المناقشات في الصفحات واشعر بضياع وارجو منكم الاخذ بيدي خطوة بخطوة ويارب يزيد حسناتكم ويجزيكم الف خير .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يناير 2013)

نهاااااااااااااااا قال:


> ممكن اخذ برايكم عندي مشكلة لاحظت بان صبة السقف للطابق الارضي بعد صبه بيوم ظهر عليه تشققات واثناء البدء بالعمل للطابق العلوي ونتيجة لاستعمال الماء ان الماء بدا يتسرب من هذه التشققات . كيف يمكن معالجة هذه الحالة ؟؟؟
> وشكرا وجزاكم الله الف خير


السلام عليكم
المعلومات المعطاه قليله وهي لا تساعد على الاجابة على السؤال بشكل دقيق

الابعاد بين الاعمدة ؟ والافضل اذا كان هناك مخطط انشائي يتم وضع اماكن التشققات وطولها على هذا المخطط.
هل هذه التشققات تشاهد من اسفل البلاطة ؟
مساحة البلاطة التي تم صبها
هل كانت نسبة الماء زائدة في الخلطة (لان ذلك يسبب التشققات)
حالة الجو (الطقس )عند الصب وفي الليل
بعد صب البلاطة وحصول التشققات في اليوم التالي هل كان هناك تسرب للمياه ؟ ام ان التسرب حصل بعد العمل في الطابق الاول؟.
اما بخصوص اسباب التشققات في سطح خرسانة فاسبابها عديدة ...والملخص لها في الجدولين التاليين







The chart below classifies cracks according to whether they appear before or after hardening. 






ولمعالجتها يمكن تعبئة هذه الشقوق بمواد اسمنتية non shrinkage grout ويمكنك مراجعة احدى الشركات المختصصة في بلدك(سيكا،باسيف، فوسروك ......)

للمزيد
Curing Concrete


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اشكرك جزيل الشكر على اجابتك وتوضيحك لي وشكرا جزيلا للجداول ويارب يجزيك الله الف خير 

مع تحياتي


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (16 يناير 2013)

_*السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان يكون كل من معي بتمام الصحة 
لدي سؤال عن تسليح السقف .
1. بكم طريقة يتم بها تسليح السقف ؟؟ قصدي طرق وضع الحديد ؟؟ 
2. ان لم يكن الحديد المتوفر في الموقع ذات طول كافي هل من الممكن ربط الحديد مع بعض ؟؟ ان كان ممكنا كم هي مسافة الربط ؟؟؟
3. وهل يجوز الربط فوق اي جزء ؟ ام يجب الربط فوق الجسر فقط ؟؟
4 . وهل من الممكن ان تكون حصيرة باكملها ذات قطعنين ؟ ام ان ذلك لايجوز ؟؟*_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم



> _*. بكم طريقة يتم بها تسليح السقف ؟؟ قصدي طرق وضع الحديد ؟؟ *_


السؤال غير واضح .... 
هناك عددة انواع لحديد التسليح للاسقف

حديد الشبكات ويكون الحديد باقطار صغيرة وملحوم.

حديد التسليح العالي (شد 60 او شد 40) يتم تربيطة مع بعض موقعيا.

استخدام الكوابل وفي في البلاطات اللاحقة الاجهاد post tension slab

استخدام حديد تسليج مجهد pre tensioned slab



> _*. ان لم يكن الحديد المتوفر في الموقع ذات طول كافي هل من الممكن ربط الحديد مع بعض ؟؟ ان كان ممكنا كم هي مسافة الربط ؟؟؟*_


نعم يمكن الربط من خلال (التراكب overlap ، اللحام welding، الوصلات الميكانيكية couplers )
طريقة التراكب overlap تكون 60 مرة قطر حديد التسليح في منطقة الشد و 40 مرة قطر حديد التسليح في منطقة الضغط او الرجوع للكود المتبع في التصميم في حال استخدام المعادلات.


> _*. وهل يجوز الربط فوق اي جزء ؟ ام يجب الربط فوق الجسر فقط ؟؟*_


بالنسبة للحديد السفلي الافضل ان يكون فوق الاعمدةبالنسبة للكمرات او فوق الجسور beam لحديد البلاطة والحديد العلوي في منتصف البلاطة او الكمرة beam
ليس شرطا الربط فوق الجسر بشرط تأمين طول التراكب المطلوب والافضل بالنسبة للبلاطات التي تقل عن 12م ان يكون فوق الجسر (اوفر في حديد التسليح).
_*



وهل من الممكن ان تكون حصيرة باكملها ذات قطعنين ؟ ام ان ذلك لايجوز ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_السؤال غير مفهوم......................


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ... اخي الكريم هل هذه البناية مكونة من طابقين بيناية هيكلية طولها 45 م يحتاج لفاصل تمدد ؟{{


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو من حضرتك الاستفسار عن هذه الصوره وهي سولد سلاب من مبني كليه الاداب بالمنصوره solid.jpg
*هي البلاطه السولد متشاله علي ايه ؟مش المفروض تتشال علي الكمر ؟امال الحديد معدي من تحت الكمره ؟وهل يوجد تفسير هندسي لذلك؟
* ما هو سبب توقيف الحديد عند السبورت مع ان في بلاطه مجاوره؟
* في الشغل البلدي (شغل الاهالي او الارياف)مش بيتعمل حديد مكسح ولا برانيط كيف يتم الحصول علي اقل الخسائر ( هل الحديد في هذه الحاله يكون له وضع معين للحصول علي اقل الخسائر)كيف يكون شكل التسليح وكيف في هذه الحاله تكوين قطاع t sec
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (17 يناير 2013)

_*السلام عليكم 
كان سؤالي غير واضح عن تسليح السقف سوف اعيد صياغته ، معلومات عن السقف:
لدينا سقف لقاعة طولها 16 متر وعرضها 10 امتار وهناك 3 جسورفي سقف القاعة ، كل جسر يبعد عن الجسر الاخر بمسافة متساوية ، وكل جسر بعرض 40 سم وطول 10 امتار . الحصيرة السفلى شبكة حديد [email protected] 20 
السؤال هو:
1. الحديد المتوفر في الموقع طوله 12 متر وطول القاعة 16 متر كيف يتم الربط في اي جزء من سقف القاعة ؟؟ 
2. هل من الممكن ان يكون في الجزء المحصور بين الجسور ؟؟ ام يجب ان يكون فوق الجسر ؟؟
3. وكم هي مسافة الربط *_؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يناير 2013)

نهاااااااااااااااا قال:


> _*السلام عليكم
> كان سؤالي غير واضح عن تسليح السقف سوف اعيد صياغته ، معلومات عن السقف:
> لدينا سقف لقاعة طولها 16 متر وعرضها 10 امتار وهناك 3 جسورفي سقف القاعة ، كل جسر يبعد عن الجسر الاخر بمسافة متساوية ، وكل جسر بعرض 40 سم وطول 10 امتار . الحصيرة السفلى شبكة حديد [email protected] 20
> السؤال هو:
> ...


السلام عليكم
ارسل المخطط وسيتم وضع تفريد حديد التسليح عليه.


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 يناير 2013)

لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو من حضرتك الاستفسار عن هذه الصوره وهي سولد سلاب من مبني كليه الاداب بالمنصوره solid.jpg
*هي البلاطه السولد متشاله علي ايه ؟مش المفروض تتشال علي الكمر ؟امال الحديد معدي من تحت الكمره ؟وهل يوجد تفسير هندسي لذلك؟
* ما هو سبب توقيف الحديد عند السبورت مع ان في بلاطه مجاوره؟
* في الشغل البلدي (شغل الاهالي او الارياف)مش بيتعمل حديد مكسح ولا برانيط كيف يتم الحصول علي اقل الخسائر ( هل الحديد في هذه الحاله يكون له وضع معين للحصول علي اقل الخسائر)كيف يكون شكل التسليح وكيف في هذه الحاله تكوين قطاع t sec
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم



> *هي البلاطه السولد متشاله علي ايه ؟مش المفروض تتشال علي الكمر ؟امال الحديد معدي من تحت الكمره ؟وهل يوجد تفسير هندسي لذلك؟


البلاطة يتم حملها من خلال الكمرات الساقطة (حسب الصورة التي ارفقتها)drop beams الحديد السفلي للبلاطة داخل في حديد الكمرة وهناك طبقطة حديد علوي للبلاطة لم يتم تركيبه بعد سيكون فوق حديد الكمرة .


> * ما هو سبب توقيف الحديد عند السبورت مع ان في بلاطه مجاوره؟


سبب التوقيف بسبب عدم وجود طول حديد تسليح يكفي البلاطتين معا.
الحديد السفلي للبلاطة يمتد بين الكمرات ويجب ان يتعدى منتصف الكمرة مع تأمين طول التثبيت اللازم واذا كان هناك بلاطة مجاورة لها (مستمرة) فيتم عمل تداخل(تراكب)overlap لحديد البلاطتين السفلي في منطقة الكمرة .
ويمكن ان يمتد الحديد السفلين بين اكثر من بلاطتين اذا كان متوفرا في الموقع(من الناحية العملية حتى 12 م).



> في الشغل البلدي (شغل الاهالي او الارياف)مش بيتعمل حديد مكسح ولا برانيط كيف يتم الحصول علي اقل الخسائر ( هل الحديد في هذه الحاله يكون له وضع معين للحصول علي اقل الخسائر)كيف يكون شكل التسليح وكيف في هذه الحاله تكوين قطاع


t sec
في البلاطة المستمرة يجب ان يكون هناك حديد علوى عند الكمرة بحيث يغطي العزم السالب negative moment ويتم تامين هذا الحديد من خلال عمل جزء من الحديد السفلي مكسح bent up(50% في المسند الوسطي middel support و1/3 عند المسند الطرفي edge support ) والتكسيح للحديد في البلاطات غير مفضل او اذا كان الحديد عالي الشد والافضل ان يتم عمل موازين (برانيط) اي حديد اضافي فوق المسند support
**انصحك بمراجعة محاضرات الدكتور ياسر الليثي في البلاطات وهي متوفرة في الملتقى.





حديد التسليح للبلاطة غير مكتمل وهذه الصورة قبل الانتهاء من تركيب حديد التسليح.


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
فيه مشكلة حصلت لبيت مبنى قديم على اعمدة من طوب بدون قواعد بس الاسقف خرسانة 
كان فيه حفر ملاصق ليه "وطبعا احنا عارفين الشغل البلدى مفيش جوانب سند ولا اى حاجة "
المهم انهم حفرو فحصل شبه انهيار للاعمده وبقت بشكل اشبه ب buckling و السقف هبط شوية والحوائط الارضية طبعا انهارت بشكل كبير 
لكن معظم الباقى زى ما هو 
هل البيت ده ليه حل غير الازالة ؟؟؟؟ وامتى اققول انه لازم يتزال 
ياريت حد يجاوب لان الموضوع ده تسبب لاصحابه بمشاكل كبيرة​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يناير 2013)

Abd elrahman Fathy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فيه مشكلة حصلت لبيت مبنى قديم على اعمدة من طوب بدون قواعد بس الاسقف خرسانة
> كان فيه حفر ملاصق ليه "وطبعا احنا عارفين الشغل البلدى مفيش جوانب سند ولا اى حاجة "
> المهم انهم حفرو فحصل شبه انهيار للاعمده وبقت بشكل اشبه ب buckling و السقف هبط شوية والحوائط الارضية طبعا انهارت بشكل كبير
> ...


السلام عليكم
المبنى قديم من الطوب وبدون قواعد وهناك شبه انهيار للاعمدة ........... وكل هذه المشاكل فان عملية التدعيم له ستكون مكلفة اكثر من ثمن البناء نفسة ؟ لذا الازالة هو الحل 
هذا الرد عام لانه لا يوجد تفاصيل او صور ؟؟ تبين حالة المبنى بشكل دقيق.


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (18 يناير 2013)

_*السلام عليكم 
اتمنى للجميع جمعة مباركة 
لدينا قاعة بابعاد 16 * 9 يحوي على 3 جسور كل منها بعمق 60 سم وعرض 40 سم المطلوب صب سقف القاعة . لم اشاهد عمليات صب لاني تخرجت 2012 ارجو مساعدتي 
السؤال :
1. كيف نبدا بالصب من اي جهة ؟
2. الجسور هل يتم صبها مرة واحدة ؟ ام يجب ان تصب لعدة مراحل ؟
3. كيف اتاكد من الخرسانة وجودتها ؟
شكرا جزيلا تحياتي للجميع 
م . نها*_​


----------



## اقليدس العرب (18 يناير 2013)

نهاااااااااااااااا قال:


> _*السلام عليكم
> اتمنى للجميع جمعة مباركة
> لدينا قاعة بابعاد 16 * 9 يحوي على 3 جسور كل منها بعمق 60 سم وعرض 40 سم المطلوب صب سقف القاعة . لم اشاهد عمليات صب لاني تخرجت 2012 ارجو مساعدتي
> السؤال :
> ...


1.لو ارفقت صوره للسقف لكان من الاسهل تحديد الجهه التي يتوجب البدأ بها
ولكن اعتقد عموما ان السقف ليس بالكبير ولا مخاوف من البدأ من اي جهه والخوف يكون عاده في الاسقف الكبيره ذات نظام شدات معقده والتي بسبب وزن الخرسانه الطريه علىجانب معين قد يؤدي الى التخلخل للمنظومه او حتى الانهيار
2.تبدأ بالصب للجسور وعند امتلاءها تستمر للسقف وهكذا
3.للتأكدمنجوده الخرسانه عليك بفحص المخروط slump test ومقارنه النتيجه واخذ مكعبات الفحص


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (19 يناير 2013)

_*السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على اجابتي اتمنى لك الصحة والعافية وان يحفظك ربي في كل خطوة
م . نها*_​


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (19 يناير 2013)

*ممكن تشرحولي على امر الغيار ؟؟؟ وماهي الحالات التي يستوجب عمل امر غيار لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وشكرا جزيلا 
مع تحياتي*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يناير 2013)

نهاااااااااااااااا قال:


> *ممكن تشرحولي على امر الغيار ؟؟؟ وماهي الحالات التي يستوجب عمل امر غيار لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وشكرا جزيلا
> مع تحياتي*​


السلام عليكم
السؤال غير مفهوم (ما هو المقصود بكلمة الغيار ).


----------



## اقليدس العرب (19 يناير 2013)

يبدو ان الزميله نها من العراق لانها استعملت تعبير امر الغيار ولمن لم يفهم المصطلح هو الامر الذي يصدره المهندس المقيم؛(جهه المالك) والذي يثبت فيه التغييرات التي طرأت على كميات الاعمال المتعاقد عليها اصلا زياده ونقصانا وتغيير المواصفات والتي تكون عاده ضمن حدود ال20% من مبلغ الفقره وعلى اساس امر الغياريتم صرف المبالغ للمقاول والتي تعتمدعلى الذرعه الحقيقيه


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (20 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم 
ممكن كتاب يتحدث عن انواع الترب والاساسات بالتفصيل ؟؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا .
تحياتي*
م.نها​


----------



## عرفه فاوي (20 يناير 2013)

انا بشتغل في مشروع عمارات سكنيه وحصلت معايا مشكله وهي اني بعد ان انتهى المقاول من نجارة وحدادة السقف اكتشفت ان منسوب سقف الدور الارضي اقل من منسوبه الصحيح ب8 سم واصر الاستشاري على رفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح (البلاطه مصمته) والسؤال ازاي ارفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح بعد ان تم الانتهاء من نجارة وحدادة السقف وذلك بدون فك السقف وياريت لو فيه حل يكون الرد سريع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يناير 2013)

عرفه فاوي قال:


> انا بشتغل في مشروع عمارات سكنيه وحصلت معايا مشكله وهي اني بعد ان انتهى المقاول من نجارة وحدادة السقف اكتشفت ان منسوب سقف الدور الارضي اقل من منسوبه الصحيح ب8 سم واصر الاستشاري على رفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح (البلاطه مصمته) والسؤال ازاي ارفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح بعد ان تم الانتهاء من نجارة وحدادة السقف وذلك بدون فك السقف وياريت لو فيه حل يكون الرد سريع وجزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم
ما هو نظام الدعم supporting system الذي تم تنفيذ للسقف..؟.
هل تقصد بلاطة مصتمه falt slb or solid slab with drop beams


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كيف يمكن عمل سور بارتفاع 10متر حيث انه يوجد مباني مجاوره لبيت وهذه المباني لها شبابيك (فتحات)علي هذا البيت وصاحب البيت عايز يبني وعايز يقفل الشبابيك فقرر عمل سور يحوط بيه علي بيته وهو يكون اعلي من شباك الجار 12متر فكيف يتم عمله وكيف يصمم


----------



## عرفه فاوي (22 يناير 2013)

لو حضرتك تقصد بنظام الدعم الشده (Form Work) فشدة السقف شده خشبيه والبلاطه Sold slab with drop beams


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يناير 2013)

عرفه فاوي قال:


> انا بشتغل في مشروع عمارات سكنيه وحصلت معايا مشكله وهي اني بعد ان انتهى المقاول من نجارة وحدادة السقف اكتشفت ان منسوب سقف الدور الارضي اقل من منسوبه الصحيح ب8 سم واصر الاستشاري على رفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح (البلاطه مصمته) والسؤال ازاي ارفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح بعد ان تم الانتهاء من نجارة وحدادة السقف وذلك بدون فك السقف وياريت لو فيه حل يكون الرد سريع وجزاكم الله خيرا





> لو حضرتك تقصد بنظام الدعم الشده (Form Work) فشدة السقف شده خشبيه والبلاطه Solid slab with drop beams


السلام عليكم
اذا كان نظام الدعم للشدة الخشبية للسقفshores من جكات معدنية steel props







ففي هذه الحالة ستقوم بما يلي


القيام بتحرير شدة السقف عن اي مرابط التي على (الجدران او الاعمدة) والابقاء التحميل لشدة السقف على الجكات المعدنية. 
بعد ان يصبح السقف حرا في الحركة للاعلى تقوم برفع الجكات من خلال تدوير المربط بحيث يرتفع للاعلى (كل صف مع بعض) بشكل تدريجي تقريبا 2سم (ممكن اكثر ولكن انتبه للشدة الا تتكسر )وثم تأتي للصف الثاني وترفعه 2 سم وهكذا حتى ترفع جميع الجكات. 
تكرر الخطوة السابقة اكثر من مرة حتى ترفع السقف للمنسوب المطلوب. 
تعيد تربيط (تثبيت) شدة السقف مع جوانب الجدران والاعمدة. 
عملية الرفع للسقف عمال النجارة الذين لهم خبرة يمكنهم القيام بذلك ويعرفونها عند توزين شدة السقف. 
 اما اذا كان نظام الدعم للشدة الخشبية من الخشب(العروق)ٍshores





ففي هذه الحالة العملية اصعب وتحتاج الى تركيب نظام دعم من الجكات بالعدد الكافي لحمل السقف وتقوم بالخطوات السابقة.
وبعد انهاء عملي الرفع تقوم بالوصل للدعم حتى يصل للارض(او السقف الذي يستند عليه).


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2013)

عرفه فاوي قال:


> انا بشتغل في مشروع عمارات سكنيه وحصلت معايا مشكله وهي اني بعد ان انتهى المقاول من نجارة وحدادة السقف اكتشفت ان منسوب سقف الدور الارضي اقل من منسوبه الصحيح ب8 سم واصر الاستشاري على رفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح (البلاطه مصمته) والسؤال ازاي ارفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح بعد ان تم الانتهاء من نجارة وحدادة السقف وذلك بدون فك السقف وياريت لو فيه حل يكون الرد سريع وجزاكم الله خيرا


 >>

ا*عتقد غالبا بشمهندس رزق نظام الشدة الخشبية ...
ولا ارى لها خوصا بعد عمل الحدادة المسلحة .. الا الفك والتركيب مرة أخرى ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> كيف يمكن عمل سور بارتفاع 10متر حيث انه يوجد مباني مجاوره لبيت وهذه المباني لها شبابيك (فتحات)علي هذا البيت وصاحب البيت عايز يبني وعايز يقفل الشبابيك فقرر عمل سور يحوط بيه علي بيته وهو يكون اعلي من شباك الجار 12متر فكيف يتم عمله وكيف يصمم



*بص ي هندسة خرسانة عادية بطول السور .. خرسانة مسلحة (اساسات شريطية) وسملات رابطة فوق منسوب القواعد للربط بين الاعمدة ..
وكمرات رابطة على 3م و6م و9م .. لمزيد من الجساءة للحائط .. ويفضل بناء اول باكية تحت الكمرة الرابطة على ارتفاع 3م على طوبة وبعد ذلك على نص طوبة ..

وراجع جزء الاساسات الشريطية وصممها .او الجأ لمكتب تصميم او اسال مهندس خبرة ..
معلومتى فى الصورة غالبا تسليح على mimimum 6#10 ?? لكن بالنسبة لهذا الارتفاع سيتم زيادة التسليح ..

او ممكن ..نعمل نصف السور مبانى والنصف الثانى الواح من الصاج ؟؟؟
*


----------



## ابن البلد (22 يناير 2013)

عرفه فاوي قال:


> انا بشتغل في مشروع عمارات سكنيه وحصلت معايا مشكله وهي اني بعد ان انتهى المقاول من نجارة وحدادة السقف اكتشفت ان منسوب سقف الدور الارضي اقل من منسوبه الصحيح ب8 سم واصر الاستشاري على رفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح (البلاطه مصمته) والسؤال ازاي ارفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح بعد ان تم الانتهاء من نجارة وحدادة السقف وذلك بدون فك السقف وياريت لو فيه حل يكون الرد سريع وجزاكم الله خيرا


ممكن تجاوز هذه المشكلة بعد صب السقف بعمل صبة أخرى سمك 8 سم .
أو فك الحديد وإضافة ال8 سم بخشب وعادة ما تستعمل خشب بسمك 5 سم كل 50 سم وغطاء بسمك 2.5 سم وهكذا حللت المشكلة ولكنك ستخسر 3-4 أيام عمل للفرقة الّتي نفذت السقف 
أو استعمال أحد حلول المهندس رزق ....وإن كانت الشدة خشبية فمشكلتك كبيرة وستحتاج ل2-3 أيام لحلها


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (22 يناير 2013)

عرفه فاوي قال:


> انا بشتغل في مشروع عمارات سكنيه وحصلت معايا مشكله وهي اني بعد ان انتهى المقاول من نجارة وحدادة السقف اكتشفت ان منسوب سقف الدور الارضي اقل من منسوبه الصحيح ب8 سم واصر الاستشاري على رفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح (البلاطه مصمته) والسؤال ازاي ارفع السقف لمنسوبه الصحيح بعد ان تم الانتهاء من نجارة وحدادة السقف وذلك بدون فك السقف وياريت لو فيه حل يكون الرد سريع وجزاكم الله خيرا



سؤالي الى الاخوة المهندسين هل بامكان الاستشاري التغاضي عن هذا الخطاء ؟


----------



## ابن البلد (22 يناير 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> سؤالي الى الاخوة المهندسين هل بامكان الاستشاري التغاضي عن هذا الخطاء ؟



لا يمكن التغاضي 
المشكلة بالتنفيذ لكنها تعكس مشكلة أخرى مثلا لو كان عليك إضافة توسعة جديدة لمبنى قائم وهذه التوسعة لعدة أدوار وأخطأت ب 8 سم فلن تكون الأسقف بنفس المستوى ولن يتم وصل الحديد الجديد بالقديم بواسطة تقديح بالهيلتي واستعمال دبق أبوكسي هذا عن مشاكل جمالية مثل سقف واطي وسقف عال احدهما بجانب الآخر إذا كان اقل ارتفاع لا باس لكن إن كان أعلى ماذا ستفعل ؟؟ سترفع القديم ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يناير 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> سؤالي الى الاخوة المهندسين هل بامكان الاستشاري التغاضي عن هذا الخطاء ؟


السلام عليكم
لا يمكن الاجابة على السؤال في ظل عدم وجود مخططات وكذلك القرار يعود للاستشاري والمالك.
ولكن الاهم من ذلك كيفية تلافي مثل هذه الاخطاء الموقعية :-


التدقيق المرحلي على الاعمال وليس بعد انتهاء كافة الاعمال ، فقد كان من واجب مهندس المقاول التدقيق على منسوب الشدة الخشبية عند مرحلة بدء تثبيت الحمالات على الجدران او الاعمدة او على الاقل عند بداية عملية التصفيح ، حتى لو لم يقم الاستشاري بذلك لانها بالنهاية ستكون مسؤولية المقاول.
وجود مساح في الموقع ومراقب بحيث يكقوم المراقب بالتدقيق بعد انتهاء اعمال المساحة (من خلال القياس بالمتر).
وجود مخططات تفصيلية توضح المناسيب والارتفاعات والابعاد (بالمتر)Shopdrawings وعدم الاكتفاء بالمخططات التصميمية والتي لا توضح كثير من التفاصيل الضرورية في مرحلة التنفيذ.
تحديد المسؤوليات والمهام لمراحل التنفيذ والتدقيق على الاعمال فلا يكون هناك تنفيذ لاعمال بدون تدقيق مرحلي لحصر الاخطاء والتقليل من اثارها على التنفيذ.


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (23 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي كيف يمكنني الحصول على الكود الهندسي العراقي؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يناير 2013)

نهاااااااااااااااا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو مساعدتي كيف يمكنني الحصول على الكود الهندسي العراقي؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
الكودات العراقية متوفرة في الملتقى يمكنك البحث عنها
وهذه نسخة من الكودات العراقية ولم تقر بعد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350940.html


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (28 يناير 2013)

_*السلام عليكم 
ممكن تشرحولي خطوات عمل احواض التعفين وكم المسافة التي يجب ان يبعد بيها عن المبنى ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر 
بارك الله فيكم 
مع تحياتي*_​


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (1 فبراير 2013)

_*السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان اجد جوابا لسؤالي *_


----------



## Mohamed laith (28 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لدي اسئله في الخوازيق هل هنالك مواصفة تلزم بربط سلك رباط مع clump في الاوفرلاب عندما يكون البايل من قطعتين ثانيا لدينا الاوفرلاب في ring 40 cm حسب الرسومات والمقاول بيعملها 35 هل اعمل وصله اضافيه مع انو هي تعمل فقط لتركيب الحديد الرئيسئ وتالتا ما المشكله اذا تم تنزيل حديد البايل قبل يوم من الصب واسف على الاطاله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 فبراير 2013)

mohamed sengal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي اسئله في الخوازيق هل هنالك مواصفة تلزم بربط سلك رباط مع clump في الاوفرلاب عندما يكون البايل من قطعتين


السلام عليكم
اذا كنت تقصد الربط الميكانيكي coupler for Rebar فهذا يكون شرطا عندما يكون قطر حديد التسليح اكبر من 32مم او عندما يرد في المواصفات






الوصل الميكانيكي لحديد التسليح بدلا من عمل overlap


> لدينا الاوفرلاب في ring 40 cm حسب الرسومات والمقاول بيعملها 35 هل اعمل وصله اضافيه مع انو هي تعمل فقط لتركيب الحديد الرئيسئ


بالنسبة الى ring rebar فالهدف منه تشكل دارة بالقطر المطلوب لحديد التسليح وتثبيت الحديد الرئيسي عليه ويجب الالتزام بالمواصفات الواردة .
وهي تختلف من مشروع لاخر فهناك من يطلبها بدون overlap بحيث يتم لحام طرفي السيخ وهناك من يطلب هذا التراكيب 20سم لذا لا اجد مشكلة (في تنفيذها بمقدار 35سم بدلا من 40سم )والافضل ان يقوم بعد عمل التراكب ان يقوم باللحام للتثبيت اكثر.





لاحظ ان ring rebar بدون اوفر لاب (الوصل باللحام)


> ما المشكله اذا تم تنزيل حديد البايل قبل يوم من الصب


المشكلة اننا لا نضمن انه لم يحصل انهيار للتربة بعد وضع حديد التسليح وتركه مدة 24 ساعه.
لذلك بعد انتهاء اعمال الحفر والتأكد من نظافة مكان الحفر نقوم بتنزيل حديد التسليح والصب مباشرة.
اما اذا كانت ظروف العمل لا تسمح بذلك فنأجل تنزيل الحديد لليوم الثاني وقبل التنزيل نتأكد من نظافة مكان الحفر.


----------



## عمرو 1 (28 فبراير 2013)

اولا ده موضوع جميل وبالنسبة الي اننا حاليا تعمل في مشروع محطة معالجة مياة الصرف الصحي في قطر بسعة يوميا 10000 م3 يوميا من المياه المعالجة طبعا زي ما انتم فاهمين يوجد عندي حوالي 8 خزانات قطر كل تانك فوق 40 متر وتقريبا نفس سماكة القاعدة حوالي من 80 سم الي 50 سم اولا بحسب خبراتي المتواضعة انه عمل فاصل انشائي في الخزان مشكلة كبيرة هي مش مستحيلة بس في المستقبل هتكون مشكلة كبيرة لانه اي خطا في وضع الوتر استوبر اثناء الصب لذا ليس من المحبب عمل فواصل انشائية وغير هذا اننا نضيف اضافات الي الخرسانة لتقليل نسبة النفاذية في الخرسانة مثل الميكروسليكا لذا اهم حل هو وجود محطة ثانية لصب القاعدة مرة واحدة ومع الاهتمام طبعا بعمل فينش جيد للخرسانة بعد الصب وايضا السيطرة علي المنسوب بقدر المستطاع ومرفق صور لبعض التانكات التي قمنا بصبها


----------



## Mohamed laith (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير مهندس رزق نحن عندنا في المشروع اوفر لاب للحديد الرئيسي ويثبت بي clumpحسب الرسومات بس مديري بيقول لازم ربط سلك رباط مع clump ويقول لي راجع مواصفات الاشتو ولكني لم اجدها فاذا عندك ارجو تزويدي بها مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مارس 2013)

mohamed sengal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خير مهندس رزق نحن عندنا في المشروع اوفر لاب للحديد الرئيسي ويثبت بي clumpحسب الرسومات بس مديري بيقول لازم ربط سلك رباط مع clump ويقول لي راجع مواصفات الاشتو ولكني لم اجدها فاذا عندك ارجو تزويدي بها مع خالص شكري وتقديري


السلام عليكم
ارسل تفصيلة clump ??? لفهم السؤال حيث ان كلمة clump غير مفهومة بالنسبة لي.


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم لدينا مشكلة في احد المشاريع و كما مبينة في الرسم المرفق الخط باللون الاحمر هو عبارة عن شق بعرض 5 ملم و هو يبدا من اسفل الجدار الى الكمرة المرسومة بالون الاسود و يسير اسفلها الى ان ينتهي الجدار ارجو الافادة في طريقة المعالجة اعتقد ان الاسس ايضا تعرضت الى خلل علما الاسس تسليح طبقة في الاسفل فقط بدون تسليح علوي
و هذا مقطع في الاسس لا يحظرني الان تفصيل التسليح


----------



## Mohamed laith (3 مارس 2013)

clump اداة لربط الحديد الاوفر لاب مثل coupler


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 مارس 2013)

عند عمل اختبار core test علي ماكينة الاختبار. هل يتم عمل هامات كما بالشكل ثم الاختبار ام تكسيرها مباشرة؟
وما هي الابعاد القياسية للكور؟
جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا م رزق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> عند عمل اختبار core test علي ماكينة الاختبار. هل يتم عمل هامات كما بالشكل ثم الاختبار ام تكسيرها مباشرة؟
> وما هي الابعاد القياسية للكور؟
> جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا م رزق


السلام عليكم
حسب المواصفات ASTM يكون قطر الكور 4انش(102مم)وتكون نسبة الطول للقطر 1,1.25,1.5,1.75,2
4in. (102-mm) diameter soaked and dried cores with length to diameter ratios of 1.0, 1.25, 1.5, 1.75, and 2
وحسب المواصفات البريطانية

The preferred core diameter for strength testing to BS 1881: Part 120 is 150 mm but 100 mm-diameter cores are also permitted. 
ويجب وضع هامة cap لتوزيع الضغط على سطح الكور.
How to test PSI strength of concrete core samples. - YouTube


----------



## haf_hamza (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 
تحية إجلال وتقدير إلى استاذنا *رزق حجاوي*، 
عندما لا نجد الحلول، نأتي استاذنا القدير نتعلم فبارك الله فيك 

استاذ رزق، لدي بلاطة في الطابق الأخير ، وهذه البلاطة لا تحمل شيء ويريدها المهندس أن تكون من cconcrete، فاخبرته أنها تكون steel frame أفضل فرفض، 

سؤالي هو هتاك تفصيل لبلاطة من الداخل steel decking وتكون من الخارج شكلها كأنها بلاطة concrete ؟ 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 مارس 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> تحية إجلال وتقدير إلى استاذنا *رزق حجاوي*،
> عندما لا نجد الحلول، نأتي استاذنا القدير نتعلم فبارك الله فيك
> استاذ رزق، لدي بلاطة في الطابق الأخير ، وهذه البلاطة لا تحمل شيء ويريدها المهندس أن تكون من cconcrete، فاخبرته أنها تكون steel frame أفضل فرفض،
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك كلماتك الطيبة وثقتك بالملتقى.
بخصوص تغيير نوعية البلاطة من خرسانة الى سقف معدني او نظام deck slab فيعتمد على عدد اسباب وليس على الاحمال فقط ...؟.
وللاجبة بشكل دقيق على السؤال هناك معلومات تحتاج الى توضيح اكثر

موقع المشروع (البلد ).
الخدمات التي ممكن وضعها على السقف (خزانات مياه، وحدات تكييف ،.....)
الاستخدام للطابق الاخير وهل شكل السقف من الاسفل مهم ام لا.
نوعية العزل المطلوب ودرجات الحرارة صيفا وشتاءا وهل هناك سقوط للثلج ام لا.
الاساب الخاصية لديك لتعديل نوعية السقف.
هذا مع العلم بان بلاطات deck slab اغلى من حيث التكلفة من البلاطة الخرسانية وعمر الخرسانة اكبر من عمر الحديد ولا يحتاج الى صيانة مقارنة بالحديد.


----------



## haf_hamza (6 مارس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك كلماتك الطيبة وثقتك بالملتقى.
> بخصوص تغيير نوعية البلاطة من خرسانة الى سقف معدني او نظام deck slab فيعتمد على عدد اسباب وليس على الاحمال فقط ...؟.
> وللاجبة بشكل دقيق على السؤال هناك معلومات تحتاج الى توضيح اكثر





رزق حجاوي قال:


> موقع المشروع (البلد ).
> الخدمات التي ممكن وضعها على السقف (خزانات مياه، وحدات تكييف ،.....)
> الاستخدام للطابق الاخير وهل شكل السقف من الاسفل مهم ام لا.
> نوعية العزل المطلوب ودرجات الحرارة صيفا وشتاءا وهل هناك سقوط للثلج ام لا.
> ...




بارك الله فيك استاذنا 

والله فعلا لقد أفدتنا أنت والأستاذ أسامة في هذا المنتدى بخبراتكما، أنت في مجال التنفيذ والأستاذ أسامة في مجال التصميم 
فجزاكما الله خيرا. 

- مكان السقف : كابل في افغنستان (معرض لإحمال الثلج فقط) 

- أبعاده حوالي 17 * 8 متر 

- لا يوجد فوقه أي تجهيزات، هو فقط كشكل يغطي terrace والحريف لا يريده ان يبدوا كسقف aluminum أو steel، فلذلك أقترحت steel structure ليكون حملها خفيفا وخاصة أنه لا يحمل أي شيء مع concrete cladding. وحيث أن الحريف لا يريد أن يبدوا السقف من نوع steel هل هنالك حل لتغليفه بالconcrete من الداخل والخارج (دون اعتبار الكلفة) 

- درحات الحرارة تترواح بين 33 و 7- . 

- العزل : ليس لدي فكرة ولكن افضل الأخف وزنا على البلاطة وربما غير لازم لإن السقف (terrace) تحته سيكون بالتأكيد عازل


----------



## ام يامن وتسنيم (6 مارس 2013)

اخي الكريم , بمنطقي الهندسي الذي لا اعرف مدى صحته وليس من منطلق خبرتي فلا مانع من استمرار الحديد الافقي ضمن فواصل التمدد لان الحديد يستطيع التمدد او الانكماش من خلال مناطق التشريك والفصل يكون للباطون الذي يتم فصله بطبيعة الحال عندما يصب على عشر مراحل مثلا للكمرة حسب قدرة الصب اليومية وبالتالي فان وجود باطون حي مع ميت يعني وجود فصل بسيط للتمدد ولا يعني الاستغناء عن فواصل التمدد انما توضع كل مسافة 20 متر من محيط القطاع الدائري مثلا. واتوقع ان تكون اماكن الفواصل عمودية على الدائرة وليس افقية .ارجو ابداء الرأي والتصويب ان لزم مع احترامي


----------



## البقوشى (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بخصوص الرافت 
تواجهنى مشكله مختلفه فقد تم تعينى كمهندس تنفيذ لاستكمال مشروع تم تنفيذ الرافت به بسمك 130 سم لعماره مكونه من 11 طابق 
وبعد مراجعة المعمارى والردود وجدنا خطا فى الاكسات ولا بد من ترحيل عدد 2 اكس اعمده الطرفيه الى الداخل فى حدود متر كامل عدد 10 اعمده 
وتطلب الامر ان يتم زراعة عدد 10 اعمده فى الرفت 
وقد قامت اشارت الشركه بحفر فتحات فى الرافت واظهار الحديد السفلى للرافت وزراعة اشاير الاعمده 
والسؤال هل هذا الاجراء صحيح وماهو المطلوب لزراعة الاعمده وهل يتم استخدام خرسانه مسلحه عاديه ام يتم استخدام مواد من شركة سيكا مثل السيكا جراوت 214 وكيف يتم الصب


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (16 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
قابلني نقاش بالأمس عن الفرق بين الدفلكشن والبانش عند منطقه العمود وكيف الفرق بينهم ؟ 
النقطه الثانيه في حاله وجود بانش للعمود مع البلاطه كيف يتم الحل لها بدون تكسير ؟ 
وأخيرا كيفيه التغلب علي الترخيم الحاصل في منتصف البحر اذا كان أكبر من المسموح به بدرجه كبيره . 
(الموضوع عن مسجد المسافات بين الاعمده 11.20 م والبلاطه فلات سلاب سمك 40 سم طبقتين حديد 9 قطر 16مم سفلي وعلوي فرش وغطاء 
والعمود دائري قطر 40 سم وجد في بلاطه الدور الارضي ترخيم في منتصف البحر 12 سم مع شكل للبانش حول منطقه العمود ) 
منقولمن مهندس انشائي خبره 5 سنوات مطروحه للنقاش مع الاخوه المهندسين في المنتدي


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا لجميع من شارك ندعو لهم بالخير


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (23 مارس 2013)

في حال كون عرض الجسر فوق الجدار اكبر من عرض الجدار . عرض الجسر 30 سم وعرض الجدار 25 سم. كيف يتم صب الجسر بحيث لايؤثر على جمالية الجدار ؟


----------



## وسام 1975 (6 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي باعطائي المواصفات الفنية للانكر بولت المستخدم لقواعد مضخات المياه وماهي الحسابات التصميمية لتصميم النكر بولت


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2013)

وسام 1975 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي باعطائي المواصفات الفنية للانكر بولت المستخدم لقواعد مضخات المياه وماهي الحسابات التصميمية لتصميم النكر بولت


السلام عليكم
يجب ان تكون الانكر بولت anchor bolts لقواعد المضخات من الستانلس ستيل.
اما بخصوص قطر وحسابات الانكربولت فعليك مراجعة المكتب في شركة هليتي او بوش او ي شركة تبيع هذه المنتجات في بلدك وتعطيهم مواصفات واحمال المضخة وسيعطونك مواصفات الانكربولت من حيث القطر والطول .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> الى استاذى القدير ومثلى الاعلى ..فمنك قد تعلمت
> وبكل فخر ان احب عملى وابدع فيه وان اتتطور الى
> ان اصل مرحلة (zero defect ) كما كان يردد استازى
> فى الجامعة (كلية الهندسة جامعة السودان )المرحوم له الرحمة والمغفرة
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة ، وهناك ملاحظة ان طبيعة السؤال تتطلب ان يكون في هذا المووع وليس في لقاء مع مهندس مدني.
بخصوص سؤالك لم تذكر نوع الزيت المستخدم حيث يوجد زيوت خاصة تستخدم في دهان الشدة formwork بجميع انواعها(الخشبية ، المعدنية ، البلاستيكية ....)وهو الزيوت مشهورة باسم Soap Oil ويختلف الاسم التجاري لها حسب الشركة المصنعه.
اما استخدام احد مشتقات البترول او الزيوت الاليات المستعلمة فالهدف منه التوفير بالسعر وهو يؤدي الي

تشوه منظر الخرسانة ببقع الزيت وهي غير مقبوله وخصوصا في الخرسانة الملساء والتي لا يتم دهانها.
تشكل طبقة عازلة على الخرسانة وتقلل من الالتصاق للطبقات الاخرى مثل اللياسة render او الدهان لذلك يجب ازالتها.
هناك احتمالية كبيرة اثناء الدهان ان يتأثر حديد التسليح بهذه الزيوت مما يقلل من تماسكها مع الخرسانة وهنا الخطورة الكبيرة.
اما تاثير هذه الزيوت على الخرسانة بحد ذاتها فلم يثبت ذلك.


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
دي كانت في احد مشاركات م الصامت 
الحائط علي جانبي الرامب علي اي حمل يتم تصميمه .ما هو اقصي ميل للرامب والارتفاع الصافي للمدخل حيث عربيه عاديه ملاكي ,,لو الرامب في دخله زي الرسمه الحمراء عندي الرامب هيمشي عدل وبعد كده هيلف يمين نصف القطر هيكون كام زي ما هو واضح في الدائره الزرقاء


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دي كانت في احد مشاركات م الصامت
> الحائط علي جانبي الرامب علي اي حمل يتم تصميمه .ما هو اقصي ميل للرامب والارتفاع الصافي للمدخل حيث عربيه عاديه ملاكي ,,لو الرامب في دخله زي الرسمه الحمراء عندي الرامب هيمشي عدل وبعد كده هيلف يمين نصف القطر هيكون كام زي ما هو واضح في الدائره الزرقاء


السلام عليك 
تختلف متطلبات البناء من دولة لاخرى ، فحسب قوانين البناء في الاردن

الميل الطولي للرامب المسموح به كحد اقصى 20% بشرط ان يكون اول الرامب لا يقل عن 5م واخر الرامب لا يقل عن 5م من الرامب بميل لا يزيد عن 10%.
والا يقل الارتفاع الحر (الصافي) للمدخل عن 2م (يفضل 2.3م).

بالنسبة للمنعطفات: يجب ان لا يقل نصف قطر المنعطف الداخلي عن (خمسة) امتار ولا يقل نصف قطر المنعطف الخارجي عن 11م.


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليك تختلف متطلبات البناء من دولة لاخرى ، فحسب قوانين البناء في الاردن
> 
> الميل الطولي للرامب المسموح به كحد اقصى 20% بشرط ان يكون اول الرامب لا يقل عن 5م واخر الرامب لا يقل عن 5م من الرامب بميل لا يزيد عن 10%.
> والا يقل الارتفاع الحر (الصافي) للمدخل عن 2م (يفضل 2.3م).
> بالنسبة للمنعطفات: يجب ان لا يقل نصف قطر المنعطف الداخلي عن (خمسة) امتار ولا يقل نصف قطر المنعطف الخارجي عن 11م.


 اشكرك شكرا جزيلا لكن علي ماذا يصمم الحائط علي جانبي الرامب وهل لازم اعمل تشريك بطول الحائط علشان يمسك الرامب مع الحائط لو عندي ارتفاع الرامب 60سم ممكن اعمله طوب اسمنتي في موضوع نصف القطر هل ايضا لو عندي رصيف مشاه عرضه 2م عمودي علي الرامب وقطعه هيكون النصف القطر الداخلي 2 بس مش 5


----------



## gorgoniser (23 أبريل 2013)

موضوع مثير للاهتمام


----------



## gorgoniser (23 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
أنا أحاول البحث في الموضوع و التوصل الي حل منطقي
مشاهدة المرفق 89806


----------



## نهاااااااااااااااا (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة لكل الموجودين ولكل من يشاركنا 
ارجو من الاساتذة المهندسين مساعدتي في كيفية حساب قيمة المواد المطروحة في موقع العمل 
هل هنالك معادلة يتم من خلالها تقدير نسبة المواد المطروحة في موقع العمل؟؟؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا تحياتي ودعائي لكم بالخير


----------



## sematic (5 مايو 2013)

ممكن سؤال صغير .. رحت استلم حديد قواعد ولقيت ان قواعد نص المبني مصبوبه باعمدتها بالاضافه لبعض القواعد التي لم تصب بالكامل فقلت للمقاول يكسر القواعد اللي مش مكتمله دي لان الخرسانه مش هتتماسك بالاضافه لان شكل خرسانتها مش قد كده .. يا تري ده سليم ولا لا ؟ ؟ ؟


----------



## zano (5 مايو 2013)

السلام علكيم 
من الأفضل إرفاق صور لطرق الحل لهده المشاكل مع التطبيقات الميدانية و شكرا على كل المجهودات


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الجليل م / رزق 
موضوع اكثر من رائع . ومجهود لا يقوم به الا مناضل مثلك .
بارك الله فيك وبك ولك . ومتعك الله بالصحة والعافيه . وكتب لك السعادة فى الدنيا والاخرة 
وجمعنا الله واياكم فى ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله .
احببناكم فى الله من خلال هذا المنتدى الرائع 
مررت بموضوعك الشيق وكان لابد من القاء التحية لك . تقبلها من اخ اصغر لك .


----------



## eng.lolo epps (6 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا عايزة اسأل عن قواعد الجار لما بحلها بيطلع التسليح عالي جدا والشداد بيطلع بردوا تسليحه عالي جدا وده الي حد ما مكلف في القري والريف المصري اعمل ايه علشان اقلل التسليح وفي نفس الوقت يكون safe


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مايو 2013)

eng.lolo epps قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عايزة اسأل عن قواعد الجار لما بحلها بيطلع التسليح عالي جدا والشداد بيطلع بردوا تسليحه عالي جدا وده الي حد ما مكلف في القري والريف المصري اعمل ايه علشان اقلل التسليح وفي نفس الوقت يكون safe


السلام عليكم
يطلب ارفاق ملف التصميم للتاكد من الحسابات الانشائية


----------



## اسراء اسامه (7 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل ومميز جزاك الله كل خير 
موضوع مكعبات الخرسانه 
دلوقت المكعب بيكون في ظروف غير ظروف الموقع مثل درجه الحراره .طريقه الدمك مختلفه .المعالجه ايضا ......كيف نحصل علي نتائج دقيقه من ذلك


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (7 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم أستاذنا الفاضل مهندس رزق أرجوا ان تكون بخير صحة و أفضل حال 

بعد إذن حضرتك عندي سؤال محيرني من فترة في تصميم الأساسات واطلعت على مذكرات المهندس الفاضل ياسر الليثي علني اجد الغجابة وللاسف لم اجدها 

لا حظت من تصميم المهندس الفاضل ياسر الليثي في حالة دراسة ( stra beam ) لا حظت أنه لم يضع في الحسبان تأثير رد فعل التربة عليها واكتفى بوضع رد فعل القواعد المرتكزة عليها وكذلك لم يضع أحمل المباني فوق (strap beam )ولا أدري لماذا ؟
​عندنا في مصر يقوم الإستشاريين بتصميم جميع القواعد مع بطها بشدادات بغض النظر عن وجود قاعدة جار من أصله ويوضع تسليح علوي وسفلي متشابه ولا أدري كيف ذلك


----------



## haf_hamza (13 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 

أستاذ رزق، 
ابحث عن تفيصل وضع waterproffing على pitched roof ? 

وهل يمكن وضع عازل للصوت أيضا ؟


----------



## al-senator (13 مايو 2013)

سؤال : ماهي التأثيرات السلبيه لثني أشاير عمود آخر طابق في العقده( في حال كانت الأشاير طويله)؟


----------



## al-senator (13 مايو 2013)

سؤال: كيف يتم ربط تسليح العمود في الجسر ليتصرف كأنه وحده واحده أي يصبح frame ؟؟


----------



## al-senator (13 مايو 2013)

سؤال : في حال التصميم الإنشائي لل ribbed slab توضع الأعصاب في الإتجاه القصير، لكن هناك رأي يقول ان الأعصاب في الإتجاه الطويل أفضل - وأنا مع هذا - لأن الجسور التي تحمل الأعصاب سوف تكون في الإتجاه القصير فبالتالي العزوم التي سوف نستخدمها لإيجاد مساحة الحديد للجسرAs تكون أقل مقارنة اذا كان الجسر بالإتجاه الطويل ، الجسر الطويل=عزوم أكثر=مساحة حديد أكبر ، فما رأيك في هذا الكلام؟ ولأي رأي أنت تميل مهندس؟؟


----------



## khalid-m (1 يونيو 2013)

سؤال للمهندس الفاضل رزق حجاوي ولكل من لديه خبرة في أعمال الشدات
لدينا صبة سقف على إرتفاع 40 متر وهي عبارة عن بلاطة رابطة بين مبنيين، أبعاد البلاطة بطول 30 متر وبعرض 12 متر محمولة من طرفيها على عمودين ومن الوسط على عمودين وكل ثلاثة أعمدة على صف واحد مربوطة بكمرة بأبعاد 50x120cm (عددهم إثنان) وماأود أن أسأل عنهأن الموقع يريد تركيب الشدة على كامل الأرتفاع من سقف الأرضي إلى إرتفاع 40 مترفهل يوجد حل أفضل من ذلك وماهي مراحل الصب البلاطة علماً أن بلاطة السقف مصمتةبسماكة 20 سم مع وجود كمرات ثانوية عدد 6متعامدة مع الكمر الرئيسي موزعة بمسافات متساوية أبعادها 30x85cm​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يونيو 2013)

khalid-m قال:


> سؤال للمهندس الفاضل رزق حجاوي ولكل من لديه خبرة في أعمال الشدات
> لدينا صبة سقف على إرتفاع 40 متر وهي عبارة عن بلاطة رابطة بين مبنيين، أبعاد البلاطة بطول 30 متر وبعرض 12 متر محمولة من طرفيها على عمودين ومن الوسط على عمودين وكل ثلاثة أعمدة على صف واحد مربوطة بكمرة بأبعاد 50x120cm (عددهم إثنان) وماأود أن أسأل عنهأن الموقع يريد تركيب الشدة على كامل الأرتفاع من سقف الأرضي إلى إرتفاع 40 مترفهل يوجد حل أفضل من ذلك وماهي مراحل الصب البلاطة علماً أن بلاطة السقف مصمتةبسماكة 20 سم مع وجود كمرات ثانوية عدد 6متعامدة مع الكمر الرئيسي موزعة بمسافات متساوية أبعادها 30x85cm​


السلام عليكم
لفهم سؤال بشكل افضل يفضل ارفاق مخطط او سكتش يبين ما تستال عنه؟.
اما ما يستخدم عادة في مثل هذه الاحوال

بلاطة مسبقة الصنع والاجهاد مثل hollow core slab 
كمرات معدنية مع بلاطة خرسانة فوقها steel beam and deck slab 
وهناك ملاحظة بخصوص بلاطة الربط يجب ان تسمح للمبنيين بالحركة.


----------



## khalid-m (2 يونيو 2013)

المهندس رزق المحترم مرفق هنا ملف للسقف المراد صبه وأشكر تجاوبك السريع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يونيو 2013)

khalid-m قال:


> المهندس رزق المحترم مرفق هنا ملف للسقف المراد صبه وأشكر تجاوبك السريع


السلام عليكم
من الواضح من خلال المخطط الذي ارفقته ان الابعاد للكمرات drop beams ان الهدف منها منظر معماري وليس لحاجة انشانية حيث ان ابعاد المقطع اكبر بكثير مما تحتاجة .
ولتنفيذ مثل هذه البلاطة على ارتفاع 40م فالاسهل والارخص من الناحية التنفيذية هو استخدام قطع مسبقة الصنع precast concrete اما اذا اصر المصمم على هذا التصميم فيتم استخدام الشدة المعدنية لذلك مع اجراء الحسابات لها خصوصا اسفل الكمرات الهابطة drop beams 
وهناك نقطة مهمه بحاجة لمراجعة المصمم وهي ان هذه البلاطة مربطوة fixed بين المبنيين حيث يفضل ان تكون حرة للسماح للمبنيين بالتحرك لوحدهما بدلا من ربطهما مع بعض حيث ستعمل البلاطة في في هذه beam coupler(وهذا الذي قد يفسر سبب كبر ابعاد الكمرات)






وللمزيد حول الشدة المعدنية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t303866.html


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم..ممكن مساعده للمشكله الاتيه .اساس شريطي عمق 1.5 م بعد الحفر والدفن للسبيس وصب طبقه النظافه وقيام الحداد بنشر التسليح كامل داخل الاساس (تسليح طبقتين حديد 12 ملم6 اسياخ)..ولوجود ظروف حدث توقف في الموقع ولم يتم الصب .كذلك توقف عمل المضخات التي تسحب المياه الجوفيه (لم يكن تدفق المياه الجوفيه بمستوى كبير انذاك ) بعد استئناف العمل بعد عده ايام.المياه الجوفيه تملاء الاساس الى حد كبير وحديد التسليح الطبقه السفليه مغموره بالمياه (ليس بكل طول الاساس انما الغالب)....مالعمل..علما انه يراد الصب باسرع وقت بسبب ظروف الموقع والوقت


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يونيو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم..ممكن مساعده للمشكله الاتيه .اساس شريطي عمق 1.5 م بعد الحفر والدفن للسبيس وصب طبقه النظافه وقيام الحداد بنشر التسليح كامل داخل الاساس (تسليح طبقتين حديد 12 ملم6 اسياخ)..ولوجود ظروف حدث توقف في الموقع ولم يتم الصب .كذلك توقف عمل المضخات التي تسحب المياه الجوفيه (لم يكن تدفق المياه الجوفيه بمستوى كبير انذاك ) بعد استئناف العمل بعد عده ايام.المياه الجوفيه تملاء الاساس الى حد كبير وحديد التسليح الطبقه السفليه مغموره بالمياه (ليس بكل طول الاساس انما الغالب)....مالعمل..علما انه يراد الصب باسرع وقت بسبب ظروف الموقع والوقت


السلام عليكم
اذا امكن نزح المياه بالكامل وسرعة الصب مباشرة.
والا البدء بالصب مع زيادة قوة الخرسانة و slump 120-mm مع تنفيذ فتحتات في الشدة Formwork للاساس عند مستوى منسوب الصب للسماح للماء بالصب.


----------



## khalid-m (2 يونيو 2013)

أشكر خاص للمهندس المحترم رزق على هذه المشاركة وأود أن أنوه هنا أن البلاطة مفصولة عن المبنيين والأعمدة في الزوايا تحمل البلاطة فقط ، ولكن الأهم أنه من كلامكم يمكن تنفيذ شدة معدنية على هذا الإرتفاع ولكن هل يمكنكم توضيح كلامكم (مع اجراء الحسابات لها خصوصا اسفل الكمرات الهابطة drop beams ) ف
فهل المقصود هنا خصوصا أسفل الكمرات أن الحمل هنا يكون كبير بسبب الوزن الحجمي للكمرات وهل برأيكم أن يتم الصب على مرحلة واحدة (الكمرات مع البلاطة) أم صب الكمرات أولا حتى منسوب أسفل البلاطة ومن ثم صب البلاطة كاملة بعد مرور 24 ساعة لتكون خرسانة الكمرات تصلبت مما سيخفف من الحمل على الشدة ولكم جزيل الشكر ونسأل الله لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 يونيو 2013)

khalid-m قال:


> سؤال للمهندس الفاضل رزق حجاوي ولكل من لديه خبرة في أعمال الشدات
> لدينا صبة سقف على إرتفاع 40 متر وهي عبارة عن بلاطة رابطة بين مبنيين، أبعاد البلاطة بطول 30 متر وبعرض 12 متر محمولة من طرفيها على عمودين ومن الوسط على عمودين وكل ثلاثة أعمدة على صف واحد مربوطة بكمرة بأبعاد 50x120cm (عددهم إثنان) وماأود أن أسأل عنهأن الموقع يريد تركيب الشدة على كامل الأرتفاع من سقف الأرضي إلى إرتفاع 40 مترفهل يوجد حل أفضل من ذلك وماهي مراحل الصب البلاطة علماً أن بلاطة السقف مصمتةبسماكة 20 سم مع وجود كمرات ثانوية عدد 6متعامدة مع الكمر الرئيسي موزعة بمسافات متساوية أبعادها 30x85cm​



2-أشكر خاص للمهندس المحترم رزق على هذه المشاركة وأود أن أنوه هنا أن البلاطة مفصولة عن المبنيين والأعمدة في الزوايا تحمل البلاطة فقط ، ولكن الأهم أنه من كلامكم يمكن تنفيذ شدة معدنية على هذا الإرتفاع ولكن هل يمكنكم توضيح كلامكم (مع اجراء الحسابات لها خصوصا اسفل الكمرات الهابطة drop beams ) ف
فهل المقصود هنا خصوصا أسفل الكمرات أن الحمل هنا يكون كبير بسبب الوزن الحجمي للكمرات وهل برأيكم أن يتم الصب على مرحلة واحدة (الكمرات مع البلاطة) أم صب الكمرات أولا حتى منسوب أسفل البلاطة ومن ثم صب البلاطة كاملة بعد مرور 24 ساعة لتكون خرسانة الكمرات تصلبت مما سيخفف من الحمل على الشدة ولكم جزيل الشكر ونسأل الله لك دوام الصحة والعافية ( انتهى الاقتباس )


*1- **وزن البلاطة 500 كجم على المتر المربع + 350 كحم متوسط وزن الكمرات الساقطة بالنسبة للمتر المربع من مساحة البلاطة +150 كجم وزن الشدات **supporting system and decking materials ** يصبح المجموع **1000 **كجم علو المتر المربع يضاف له اخيرا 250 كجم بدل الحمل الحي وعليه يكون الحمل التصميمي للنظام 1250 كجم /م2 *
*2- * 
*3- **بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول لا يوجد سبب يمنع ان تصب البلاطة كما هي وفي وضعها كما هو ولكن بالطبع هناك اكثر من نقطة يجب الاحتياط لها واخذها بالحسبان *
*4- * 
*5- **اذا فرضنا انك ستستخدم النظام الاكثر شيوعا في المباني وهو نظام ال **cuplock **او المشجر والمكون من عناصر دعم رأسية جاكات **standard or jack** ومربوطة افقيا في الاتجاهين بالبرندات الافقية * *ledgers** وتكون الجاكات موصولة عند نهاياتها بالجاكات التي تعلوها بواسطة قطع الوصل الخاصة التي تضمن عدم زحزحتها عن بعضها وثبات محورها الرأسي المشترك وان تكون البرندات الافقية موزعة رأسيا بمسافات متساوية وان تكون هناك برندات رابطة للجاكات عند كل نقاط الاتصال بين الجاكات الرأسية . *
*6- **اذا اقترحنا مبدئيا لهذا الترتيب توزيعا للجاكات 1,0م * 1,2م يكون الحمل المبدئي الواقع على الجاك الواحد مساويا 1500 كجم *
*7- **اذا فرضنا ان البرندات موزعة رأسيا كل 1,5م فان الحمل الادنى المأمون للجاك الواحد من هذا النظام لا يقل عن 3000 كجم ويمكن التأكد من ذلك اما بالحساب واما من كتالوج الشركات الصانعة (يكون الجاك عبارة عن ماسورة قطرها الخارجي 48 مم وسمكها 3,2 مم ومصنوعة من حديد ذي اجهاد خضوع 2500كجم /سم 2 *
*8- **طبعا من المفروغ منه ان الشدة يجب ان تبدا وتؤسس على ارض مستوية تمام الاستواء وان يتم التأكد من رأسية (شاقولية **verticality**) النظام باستمرار اثناء التركيب.*
*9- **يجب ربط الشدة اثناء الارتفاع بالاعمدة القائمة قدر الامكان اضافة الى عمل التكتيف القطري كل 6 امتار بواسطة الربط بالمواسير **48**مم ( نهايز **bracing** )في الاتجاهين وتثبيتها بالاعضاء الرأسية والافقية للشدة بواسطة المرابط الخاصة التي تسمى **swivel couplers** .*
*10- **يجب ربط النظام من اعلاه بواسطة كوابل مائلة تشد بواسطة بواسطة **terfor ** (تيفور ) الى نقاط تثبيت على الارض او على اجزاء من المبتى اذا امكن لضمان عدم تحرك الشدة تحت الاهتزات التي تتعاظم بسبب الارتفاع غير الاعتيادي. *
*11- **يجب الاخذ في الحسبان ونحن نتكلم عن التكتيف والتربيط المائل وجود قوة افقية ناتجة عن الاهتزازات والرج والصب غير المتماثل وغيرعا من الاسباب هذه القوة لا تقل عن 200 كجم لكل متر طولي من حافة العقدة تؤثر افقيا **في مستوى الصب في اي من الاتجاهين و على ارتفاع 40 مترا ولذلك ساقترح لاحقا وسيلة للتغلب على هذه المشكلة التي تكون هي السبب في معظم الحوادث التي تحصل في حالات شبيهة وغالبا على ارتفاعات اقل من هذه. *
*12- **اذا كانت ابعاد العقدة او السقف هذا 12 *30 مترا فينبغي ان تزيد ابعاد الشدة بما لا يقل عن 3 امتار من كل جانب حتى يكون هناك مجال مأمون للعاملين في الاعالي وحتى يمكن عمل دربزين وحواجز للسلامة على هذا الارتفاع الشاهق اضافة لمتطلبات تدعيم الكمرات الساقطة وللمساعدة على تحقيق الثبات اللازم ومقاومة الاحمال الافقية التي ذكرتها .*
*13- ** ما ذكرته في سؤالك الثاني من حيث امكانية صب الاجزاء الساقطة من الكمرات سيكون مفيدا ولكن ليس للتخفيغف من الاوزان على عناصر الشدة حيث ان هذا الوزن يبقى كما هو ولن ينقص في اليوم التالي للصب اطلاقا ولكن الفائدة تأتي من انه سيعمل على كبح الاحمال الجانبية التي ذكرتها ويعمل على ربط العقدة بالاعمدةالقائمةو برفع عبئا كبيرا عن كاهل القائمين على المشروع .*
*14- **في حالة اعتماد هذا الاقتراح يتم اولا تسليح الكمرات بالحديد السفلي فقط مع الكانات الراسية والتي يمكن زيادتها لـتأمين العمل المشترك للاجزاء التي تصب اولا مع باقي الاجزاء وهي البلاطة شاملة اجزاء الكمرات العلوية التي تقع مع البلاطة في نفس المستوى وهنا يتم وضع الحديد العلوي للكمرات مع تسليح البلاطة وتكون الكانات كما ذكرت هي وسيلة الربط بين الصبتين ووضع التسليح على مرحلتين يضمن نظافته من الصبة الاولى لاجزاء الكمرات السفلية *
*15- **ارجو ان تكون الفكرة واضحة كما ارجو ان اكون وفقت في نقلها يطريقة مفهومة ومبسطة وبعيدة عن التعقيد وان لا تكون قد سببت للقاريئين الملل .*
*16- **حسنا فعل الاخ رزق ايضا في اقتراحه بحث بدائل اخرى اذا امكن ولكن اذا كان لا بد من التنفيذ بهذا الوضع فلا مانع ولكن يجب ان يأخذ الامر مجراه بعلم ومعرفة كما اشكره لاشارته وعودته الى الموضوع المرفق باجابته السابقة. *
*17- **مرفق فقرات من كتاب **Formwork to Concrete M K Hurd ** وهي خاصة بطريقة احتساب القوى الجانبية **lateral forces** المؤثرة على الصبات الخرسانية *




*formwokks for concrete SP4 by hurd 125 -128.pdf*






​​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

امين جولس قال:


> 2-أشكر خاص للمهندس المحترم رزق على هذه المشاركة وأود أن أنوه هنا أن البلاطة مفصولة عن المبنيين والأعمدة في الزوايا تحمل البلاطة فقط ، ولكن الأهم أنه من كلامكم يمكن تنفيذ شدة معدنية على هذا الإرتفاع ولكن هل يمكنكم توضيح كلامكم (مع اجراء الحسابات لها خصوصا اسفل الكمرات الهابطة drop beams ) ف
> فهل المقصود هنا خصوصا أسفل الكمرات أن الحمل هنا يكون كبير بسبب الوزن الحجمي للكمرات وهل برأيكم أن يتم الصب على مرحلة واحدة (الكمرات مع البلاطة) أم صب الكمرات أولا حتى منسوب أسفل البلاطة ومن ثم صب البلاطة كاملة بعد مرور 24 ساعة لتكون خرسانة الكمرات تصلبت مما سيخفف من الحمل على الشدة ولكم جزيل الشكر ونسأل الله لك دوام الصحة والعافية ( انتهى الاقتباس )
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا على الاستفاضه فى التحليل والتوضيح . وعلى هذة المشاركة القيمة 
وهذا ما عهدناه فيكم استاذنا م / امين
تحياتى لك ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا بشمهندس امين على الرد بتفصيل ..
وان كنت افضل فى حالة بلاطة كهذه (10*30) ان يتم عملها على الاقل ان لم يكن خرسانة سابقة الاجهاد ..ان يناقش عملها من Steel Section 
من كمرات وبلاطات .. خصوصا الاحمال العلوية ليست ثقيلة ... *


----------



## bardiesy (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله كل الخير علي كل ما تقدمونه من شروحات مفيده في هذا المنتدي العامر 
عندي استفسار بخصوص البياض علي اسطح حديديه

اقوم الان بتنفيذ مشروع تدعيم لاحد المصانع احد بنوده هي عمل تحزيم ضد الزلازل باستخدام شريحة حديدية قطاع 16 سم تخانة 2 سم يتم تثبيتها علي الكمرة الخارجية للمبني 
طبعا المبني قائم والواجهات عليها طبقه بياض حجر صناعي فوق بياض اسمنتي تمت ازالة الطبقات للوصول الي السطح الخرساني ثم بياض الجزء الذي تم تكسيره من البياض ودهانه 
طبعا هناك جزء بارز بسبب تخانات الشريحة والجراوت المستخدم خلفها 

السؤال عن الاجراءات الواجب اتخاذها لبياض هذا الجزء بدون حدوث مشاكل في البياض تطبيل او خلافه 

الصورة


----------



## khalid-m (3 يونيو 2013)

أشكر المهندس أمين على هذا الشرح الوافي والذي جاء موضحاً لبعض الأمور الذكورة في الكود aci 347 الخاص بالشدات كما أشكر جميع من شارك في الموضوع عسى أن يفيد في المستقبل الأخوة المهندسين الذين ستعرضون لمشكلة مشابهة


----------



## bardiesy (3 يونيو 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق 90936


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *شكرا بشمهندس امين على الرد بتفصيل ..
> وان كنت افضل فى حالة بلاطة كهذه (10*30) ان يتم عملها على الاقل ان لم يكن خرسانة سابقة الاجهاد ..ان يناقش عملها من Steel Section
> من كمرات وبلاطات .. خصوصا الاحمال العلوية ليست ثقيلة ... *



وانا معك في ذلك.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس امين على هذه الاضافة القيمة والتي تعدونا عليها في مداخلته السابقة.
وليسمح لي المهندس امين بالتعليق والتوضيح لعدد من النقاط التي ذكرها حتى تتسع الفائدة من هذا الموضوع الدقيق.

في البداية يجب القيام باجراء حسابات التحميل للشدة formwork لكل من البلاطة والكمرات ونظام الدعم Scaffoldy system من قبل شركة متخصصة في هذا المجال حيث العمل في مجال الشدة والدعم يعتمد في معظمة على الخبرات السابقة والتي تم تجريبها اكثر من مره ، اما مثل هذه الحالة التي لدينا فالخبرة السابقة قليله والمخطط المرفق لا يكفي لاعطاء تصور كامل عن طريقة التدعيم الجانبي ولنظام الدعم حيث يجب التدقيق على التحنيب buckling ليس لماسورة الدعم الدعم فقط Local Buckling وانما لكامل شكل نظام الدعم ولكامل الارتفاع اي 30L*11W*40H تحت تاثير كامل وزن البلاطة والكمرات والاحمال الحية والجانبية.


> [*]*وزن البلاطة 500 كجم على المتر المربع + 350 كحم متوسط وزن الكمرات الساقطة بالنسبة للمتر المربع من مساحة البلاطة +150 كجم وزن الشدات **supporting system and decking materials ** يصبح المجموع **1000 **كجم علو المتر المربع يضاف له اخيرا 250 كجم بدل الحمل الحي وعليه يكون الحمل التصميمي للنظام 1250 كجم /م2 *.



عند حساب الاحمال على نظام الدعم Scaffoldy system=Sypporting System لا يتم تسييح الحمولة (الحمل المكافئ على المتر المربع) وانما يتم اخذ الحمل للكمرات لوحدها وللبلاطة لوحدها حيث ان هناك فارق كبير في الاحمال بينهما لان الحمل تحت الكمرات سيكون تحت تأثير وزن الخرسانة لوحدها فقط Static load=o.5*1.2*1*2.5=1.5 t/m2 وهو اكبر من الحمل المتوسط 50% (حيث يؤخذ ضغط المضخة بعين الاعتبار من خلال الضرب بعامل تصعيد)وتحت تأثير الحمل تحت الكمرات يتم تصميم نظام الدعم.






> *اذا فرضنا ان البرندات موزعة رأسيا كل 1,5م فان الحمل الادنى المأمون للجاك الواحد من هذا النظام لا يقل عن 3000 كجم ويمكن التأكد من ذلك اما بالحساب واما من كتالوج الشركات الصانعة (يكون الجاك عبارة عن ماسورة قطرها الخارجي 48 مم وسمكها 3,2 مم ومصنوعة من حديد ذي اجهاد خضوع 2500كجم /سم 2*




*



*
الذي يحدد التباعد =modular=grid لنظام الدعم scaffolding system ليس فقط الحمل على=post shore= pipe D48mm= vertical prupsوانما قد يحدده runners=sub beam or main beam من الاحمال من البلاطة او الكمره فنتضطر التصغير المسافة bay الى النصف. *- *


> *طبعا من المفروغ منه ان الشدة يجب ان تبدا وتؤسس على ارض مستوية تمام الاستواء وان يتم التأكد من رأسية (شاقولية **verticality**) النظام باستمرار اثناء التركيب.*


يجب ان تتحمل الارضية الضغط الناتج عن احمال البلاطة ووزن نظام الدعم وان يتم فحص compaction test=field density=Proctor test ولا يقل عن 95% حسب البركتور المعدل ويمنع وصول الماء للردم اثناء الصب.​


> [*=1]*يجب ربط الشدة اثناء الارتفاع بالاعمدة القائمة قدر الامكان اضافة الى عمل التكتيف القطري كل 6 امتار بواسطة الربط بالمواسير **48**مم ( نهايز **bracing** )في الاتجاهين وتثبيتها بالاعضاء الرأسية والافقية للشدة بواسطة المرابط الخاصة التي تسمى **swivel couplers** .*
> [*=1]*يجب ربط النظام من اعلاه بواسطة كوابل مائلة تشد بواسطة بواسطة **terfor ** (تيفور ) الى نقاط تثبيت على الارض او على اجزاء من المبتى اذا امكن لضمان عدم تحرك الشدة تحت الاهتزات التي تتعاظم بسبب الارتفاع غير الاعتيادي. *
> [*=1]*يجب الاخذ في الحسبان ونحن نتكلم عن التكتيف والتربيط المائل وجود قوة افقية ناتجة عن الاهتزازات والرج والصب غير المتماثل وغيرعا من الاسباب هذه القوة لا تقل عن 200 كجم لكل متر طولي من حافة العقدة تؤثر افقيا **في مستوى الصب في اي من الاتجاهين و على ارتفاع 40 مترا ولذلك ساقترح لاحقا وسيلة للتغلب على هذه المشكلة التي تكون هي السبب في معظم الحوادث التي تحصل في حالات شبيهة وغالبا على ارتفاعات اقل من هذه. *


يتم تحديد اماكن الربط الممكنه ومن ثم يتم وضع ذلك على 3D Modeling لنظام الدعم والتاكد بأنه لن يحصل Buckling او ازاحة جانبية لكامل نظام الدعم Scaffolding system


> [*=1] *ما ذكرته في سؤالك الثاني من حيث امكانية صب الاجزاء الساقطة من الكمرات سيكون مفيدا ولكن ليس للتخفيغف من الاوزان على عناصر الشدة حيث ان هذا الوزن يبقى كما هو ولن ينقص في اليوم التالي للصب اطلاقا ولكن الفائدة تأتي من انه سيعمل على كبح الاحمال الجانبية التي ذنه ذكرتها ويعمل على ربط العقدة بالاعمدةالقائمةو برفع عبئا كبيرا عن كاهل القائمين على المشروع .*



بخصوص الصب على اجزاء بخصوص الكمره فانه مفيد ايضا لنظام الدعم (اذا كان هناك حاجة لذلك) حيث يتم فحص الخرسانة عمر 24 ساعه وحساب قدرة تحمل الخرسانه ، وقد تم اخذ قوة الخرسانة بعد 24 ساعه بعين الاعتبار عند تصميم نظام الدعم (ايامها كان نظام الشدة الخشبية المتوفر فقط )الفريم Span 30m لفندق الفاندوم بدمشق .
وفي الختام اكرر شكري وتقديري للمهندس أمين على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يونيو 2013)

اسف للتكرار


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 يونيو 2013)

*اشكر للمهندس امين على هذه الاضافة القيمة والتي تعدونا عليها في مداخلته السابقة.
وليسمح لي المهندس امين بالتعليق والتوضيح لعدد من النقاط التي ذكرها حتى تتسع الفائدة من هذا الموضوع الدقيق.

في البداية يجب القيام باجراء حسابات التحميل للشدة formwork لكل من البلاطة والكمرات ونظام الدعم Scaffoldy system من قبل شركة متخصصة في هذا المجال حيث العمل في مجال الشدة والدعم يعتمد في معظمة على الخبرات السابقة والتي تم تجريبها اكثر من مره ، اما مثل هذه الحالة التي لدينا فالخبرة السابقة قليله والمخطط المرفق لا يكفي لاعطاء تصور كامل عن طريقة التدعيم الجانبي ولنظام الدعم حيث يجب التدقيق على التحنيب buckling ليس لماسورة الدعم الدعم فقط Local Buckling وانما لكامل شكل نظام الدعم ولكامل الارتفاع اي 30L*11W*40H تحت تاثير كامل وزن البلاطة والكمرات والاحمال الحية والجانبية.
وزن البلاطة 500 كجم على المتر المربع + 350 كحم متوسط وزن الكمرات الساقطة بالنسبة للمتر المربع من مساحة البلاطة +150 كجم وزن الشداتsupporting system and decking materials يصبح المجموع 1000 كجم علو المتر المربع يضاف له اخيرا 250 كجم بدل الحمل الحي وعليه يكون الحمل التصميمي للنظام 1250 كجم /م2 .

*



عند حساب الاحمال على نظام الدعم Scaffoldy system=Sypporting System لا يتم تسييح الحمولة (الحمل المكافئ على المتر المربع) وانما يتم اخذ الحمل للكمرات لوحدها وللبلاطة لوحدها حيث ان هناك فارق كبير في الاحمال بينهما لان الحمل تحت الكمرات سيكون تحت تأثير وزن الخرسانة لوحدها فقط Static load=o.5*1.2*1*2.5=1.5 t/m2 وهو اكبر من الحمل المتوسط 50% (حيث يؤخذ ضغط المضخة بعين الاعتبار من خلال الضرب بعامل تصعيد)وتحت تأثير الحمل تحت الكمرات يتم تصميم نظام الدعم.




_


*اذا فرضنا ان البرندات موزعة رأسيا كل 1,5م فان الحمل الادنى المأمون للجاك الواحد من هذا النظام لا يقل عن 3000 كجم ويمكن التأكد من ذلك اما بالحساب واما من كتالوج الشركات الصانعة (يكون الجاك عبارة عن ماسورة قطرها الخارجي 48 مم وسمكها 3,2 مم ومصنوعة من حديد ذي اجهاد خضوع 2500كجم /سم 2*

_


*



*
الذي يحدد التباعد =modular=grid لنظام الدعم scaffolding system ليس فقط الحمل على=post shore= pipe D48mm= vertical prupsوانما قد يحدده runners=sub beam or main beam من الاحمال من البلاطة او الكمره فنتضطر التصغير المسافة bay الى النصف. *- *
_
*طبعا من المفروغ منه ان الشدة يجب ان تبدا وتؤسس على ارض مستوية تمام الاستواء وان يتم التأكد من رأسية (شاقولية **verticality**) النظام باستمرار اثناء التركيب.*
_

يجب ان تتحمل الارضية الضغط الناتج عن احمال البلاطة ووزن نظام الدعم وان يتم فحص compaction test=field density=Proctor test ولا يقل عن 95% حسب البركتور المعدل ويمنع وصول الماء للردم اثناء الصب.
_


*يجب ربط الشدة اثناء الارتفاع بالاعمدة القائمة قدر الامكان اضافة الى عمل التكتيف القطري كل 6 امتار بواسطة الربط بالمواسير **48**مم ( نهايز **bracing** )في الاتجاهين وتثبيتها بالاعضاء الرأسية والافقية للشدة بواسطة المرابط الخاصة التي تسمى **swivel couplers** .*
*يجب ربط النظام من اعلاه بواسطة كوابل مائلة تشد بواسطة بواسطة **terfor **(تيفور ) الى نقاط تثبيت على الارض او على اجزاء من المبتى اذا امكن لضمان عدم تحرك الشدة تحت الاهتزات التي تتعاظم بسبب الارتفاع غير الاعتيادي. *
*يجب الاخذ في الحسبان ونحن نتكلم عن التكتيف والتربيط المائل وجود قوة افقية ناتجة عن الاهتزازات والرج والصب غير المتماثل وغيرعا من الاسباب هذه القوة لا تقل عن 200 كجم لكل متر طولي من حافة العقدة تؤثر افقيا **في مستوى الصب في اي من الاتجاهين و على ارتفاع 40 مترا ولذلك ساقترح لاحقا وسيلة للتغلب على هذه المشكلة التي تكون هي السبب في معظم الحوادث التي تحصل في حالات شبيهة وغالبا على ارتفاعات اقل من هذه.*

_

يتم تحديد اماكن الربط الممكنه ومن ثم يتم وضع ذلك على 3D Modeling لنظام الدعم والتاكد بأنه لن يحصل Buckling او ازاحة جانبية لكامل نظام الدعم Scaffolding system
_


*ما ذكرته في سؤالك الثاني من حيث امكانية صب الاجزاء الساقطة من الكمرات سيكون مفيدا ولكن ليس للتخفيغف من الاوزان على عناصر الشدة حيث ان هذا الوزن يبقى كما هو ولن ينقص في اليوم التالي للصب اطلاقا ولكن الفائدة تأتي من انه سيعمل على كبح الاحمال الجانبية التي ذنه ذكرتها ويعمل على ربط العقدة بالاعمدةالقائمةو برفع عبئا كبيرا عن كاهل القائمين على المشروع .*

_

بخصوص الصب على اجزاء بخصوص الكمره فانه مفيد ايضا لنظام الدعم (اذا كان هناك حاجة لذلك) حيث يتم فحص الخرسانة عمر 24 ساعه وحساب قدرة تحمل الخرسانه ، وقد تم اخذ قوة الخرسانة بعد 24 ساعه بعين الاعتبار عند تصميم نظام الدعم (ايامها كان نظام الشدة الخشبية المتوفر فقط )الفريم Span 30m لفندق الفاندوم بدمشق .
وفي الختام اكرر شكري وتقديري للمهندس أمين على هذه المعلومات القيمة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اشكر جميع الاخوة الزملاء الذين ردوا واضافوا للموضوع مع الشكر للاخ رزق على مجهوده وتعبه في وضع الرسومات والاشكال التي تساعد في توضيح المسألة .

1- موضوع حساب الاحمال على الشدات لا اخالفك فيه يجب ان يتم بالتفصيل حيث ان الحمل تحت الكمرات (الجسور الساقطة) يختلف عنه تحت البلاطة ولذلك اوضح ان عملية الحساب التي اوردتها ليس المقصود منها عمل مذكرة حسابية وانما لتوضيح الفكرة . 
2-من الواضح ان الشدة اذا قدر لها ان تنفذ فينبغي مراعاة كافة المسائل التي اوردتها سابقا اضافة الى ما اضافه المهندس رزق من مسألة التحنيب buckling فهذه مسألة خطيرة ويمكن ان يفشل النطام لهذا السبب . عليه فان اهم نفطة واكثرها فعالية لمقاومة التحنيب هو ربط الشدة بالعناصر الخرسانية المتوفرة وهي الاعمدة والكمرات الرابطة على طول الارتفاع واقصد بها الهيكل الصاعد من سطح الارض حتى الالتفاع النهائي ونظرا لان الاعمدة قليلة 6 فقط والكمرات ذات بحر كبير 15*12 ولا اعرف كم المسافة الرأسية بين كل مجموعة والتي تعلوها والتي ينبغي ان تكون موجودة لربط الاعمدة وتحقيق قدر كاف من الاستقرار الجانبي لها خصوصا وانها تحمل في اعلاها هذه البلاطة العتيدة . 
3-اعود واؤكد على ان النظام هذا لا يمكن ان يعمل بكامل الارتفاع حرا اي free standing بل يجب البحث عن نفاط تثبيت كما ذكرت في الهيكل الخرساني الحامل الذي لا يتوفر عنه الكثير من المعلومات وفي حال لم يوفر المنشأ القاثم الثبات الجانبي الذي يضمن بقاء العناصر الرأسية سليمة من ناحية الانبعاج او التحنيب Buckling يستعاض عنه باستخدام كابلات مشدودة guy ties من الاتجاهين وعلى الارتغاعات المختلفة للشدة.
4- لا شك ان مسألة كهذه فيها شيء كثير من التحدي Challenge اذا قدر للزميل ان يوضع فيها وجب اخذها بكامل الجدية واشباعها دراسة وفهما من كافة النواحي واما اذا كانت مسألة افتراضية فالشكر له ان اشغل عقولنا في التفكير على الاقل. 
5- على الرغم من ندرة الحالات كهذه التي يمكن ان تصادف المهندس في حياته العملية الا ان كثيرا من الاحتياطات والمحاذير التي ذكرت هنا تبقى واجبة التطبيق Applicable مع كافة العقدات او الاسقف التي يتم صبها بنغس الطريقة .

6- فيما يتعلق بالصب المرحلي فلا زلت اعتقد انه ضروري هنا لتقليل المخاطر ولتحقيق جزء من الاستقرار الجانبي اثناء صب المرحلة الثانية واما من ناحية انشائية فاعتقد انه نظرا لكبر البحور والمسافات بين الاعمدة فان الجسور التي تصب لن تغعل شيئا ذا بال فيما يتعلق بالحمال الواقعة على العناصر الراسية الا اذا صممت بحيث تعمل على حمل البلاطة اثناء صبها وهنا يمكن تعليق شدة البلاطة بهذه الجسور او الكمرات كما يحدث حين تستعمل الكمرات مسبقة الصب مسبقة الاجهاد في الجسور (الكباري) .

7-

_يجب ان تتحمل الارضية الضغط الناتج عن احمال البلاطة ووزن نظام الدعم وان يتم فحص compaction test=field density=Proctor test ولا يقل عن 95% حسب البركتور المعدل ويمنع وصول الماء للردم اثناء الصب.





_
اشير هنا انه اذا تم الصب على ارضية غير خرسانية كالتربة مثلا فيجب وضع قواعد القوائم base plates على مخدات او mud sills وهي عبارة عن الواح خشبية 200*50 من البوندي واحيانا يمكن استخدام مقطع( يو ) حديد كما استعمل لاحد الجسور قبل 3 سنوات كما في الصورة المرفقة ( اسف لم استطع ارفاقها) وربما اضعها مع مجموعة اخرى من الصور ذات العلاقة مرفوعة على رابط ضمن مشاركة لاحقة , واسف للاطالة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 يونيو 2013)

Tirfor.pdf

column form -tirfor tied.pdf
السلام عليكم 

لاحقا للمشاركة السابقة بخصوص صب بلاطة على اعمدة ارتفاعها 40 مترا عن سطح الارض ( لم يؤكد لنا صاحب المشاركة الاصلية ان كانت مسألة حقيقية ام افتراضية ونحن نتعامل معها على انها مسألة واقعية او اننا قد نتعرض لمسألة شبيهة يوما ما ) وفيما يتعلق بالجزئية الخاصة بتربيط الشدة المعدنية ايا كان نوعها باستخدام Guy Ties اي بواسطة حبال معدنية او كبلات يتم تثبيتها بالارض او باجزاء الهيكل الخرساني -المكون من اعمدة وكمرات ربط افقية في الاتجاهين وعلى مسافات رأسية -الحامل للبلاطة ويتم شدها باستخدام ماكنة شد يدوية تسمى TIRFOR WINCH وهي كلمة فرنسية الاصل وتستخدم لاغراض متعددة منها على سبيل المثال تركيب مواسير الدكتايل عند شد الرأس الى الذيل socket to spigot وتسمى بين اصحاب المهن ( تيفور ) وتشبه ما يسمى البلانكو او الونش اليدوي ولحسن الحظ لاحظت في احد المشاريع اعمدة لاحد الجسور (الكباري) ارتفاعها 12 مترا تصب في قالب بكامل ارتفاعها طبعا باستخدام ماسورة ترمي Tremi Pipe وقد تم ضبط راسية قوالب الاعمدة وتثبيتها بواسطة هذه الحبال المشدودة بواسطة ونش التيفور , وفي الرابط مجموعة من الصور لهذه الاعمدة وشرح لاستخدامات التيفور .

_*10- يجب ربط النظام من اعلاه بواسطة كوابل مائلة تشد بواسطة بواسطة tirfor (تيفور ) الى نقاط تثبيت على الارض او على اجزاء من المبتى اذا امكن لضمان عدم تحرك الشدة تحت الاهتزات التي تتعاظم بسبب الارتفاع غير الاعتيادي. 
*_
واضيف الى ما ذكرته سابقا ان النظام يجب ربطه من الاعلى ومن مستويات متعددة ​ بهذه الطريقة حتى يمكن ضمان صب سليم وأمن.


----------



## mhammad_ttu (4 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووور مهندس


----------



## عبدالودود عبدالله (5 يونيو 2013)

الزملاء المهندسين
لمعالجة التعشيش الذي يظهر في الخرسانة بعد الصب وفتح القالب يمكن اتباع ما يلي:
1. المعالجة السريعة فورا اذا لم يؤثر على المقطع الخرساني طبعا"
2. ازالة الخرسانة الضعيفة حول التعشيش مع التنظيف الجيد
3. استخدام مواد مضافة مع الخرسانة التي يعالج بها كال spr او مادة من مواد الايبوكسي او ال grout
4. استخدام الانضاج الجيد والحفاظ مع المراقبة للمكان


----------



## bardiesy (8 يونيو 2013)

*مشكله في البياض علي اسطح حديديه*



bardiesy قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 90935السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل الخير علي كل ما تقدمونه من شروحات مفيده في هذا المنتدي العامر
> عندي استفسار بخصوص البياض علي اسطح حديديه
> 
> ...



قمت بادراج المشكله السابقه ولكن لم اتلق اي رد لعل العنوان لم يوضح انه استفسار 
الموضوع مهم بالنسبة لي جدا وارجو الرد من خبراء المنتدي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مشكله في البياض علي اسطح حديديه*



bardiesy قال:


> قمت بادراج المشكله السابقه ولكن لم اتلق اي رد لعل العنوان لم يوضح انه استفسار
> الموضوع مهم بالنسبة لي جدا وارجو الرد من خبراء المنتدي


السلام عليكم
يفضل عدم البياض plaster فوق القطع المعدنية plates وانما يكتفى بالدهان فقط.
اما اذا كان لا بد من البياض فيتم تركيب شبك معدني فوق القطع المعدنية بحيث يكون هناك سماكة 1سم ويتم بعدها البياض.


----------



## Mohamed laith (8 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اسال عن اعلى درجة حرارة للجو يمكن ان يتم الصب فيها في المملكة السعوديه علما بان المواصفه ذكر فيها اعلى درجة حرارة للخرسانه ولم يذكر حرارة الجو


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يونيو 2013)

mohamed sengal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسال عن اعلى درجة حرارة للجو يمكن ان يتم الصب فيها في المملكة السعوديه علما بان المواصفه ذكر فيها اعلى درجة حرارة للخرسانه ولم يذكر حرارة الجو


السلام عليكم
اشترطت المواصفات الامريكية aci 305 بالاجواء الحارة الا تزيد نسبة التبخر عن 0.2 باوند/قدم2.ساعة ،وان يتم تغطية الخرسانة وعدم تعرض الخرسانة للشمس مباشرةوالحفاظ على رطوبة الخرسانة .he maximum concrete temperature, at time of placement, shall be limited in accordance with ACI 305, Figure 2.1.5. The evaporation rate of the mixing water shall not exceed 0.2 pounds of water per square foot per hour​





للمزيد
Hot Weather Concreting: How to keep on pouring when the temperature is soaring - The Industrial Rollcov-R™ by Chamtech


----------



## bardiesy (9 يونيو 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكر المهندس الفاضل المهندس رزق علي التفاعل 
نصت مواصفات المشروع علي عمل بلاستر للجزء الذي تم تكسيره فلم يسعنا عمل دهان فقط 
بخصوص الشبك قمنا بتركيب سلك شبك تم تسميره في علي كامل مسطح الجزء المطلوب بياضه مع لحام قطع حديدية علي الشريحة الحديدية لتثبيت الشبك (كانت المواصفات قد نصت علي تثبيت الشبك في الشريحة الحديدية باستخدام نقط لحام ولكن فشل هذا الاجراء لعدم تحمل الشبك )
هل هذا ما تقصده حضرتك ام هناك احتياطات اخري ?

صورة لجزء ملحوم

ام ان الافضل عدم تلحيم الشبك مباشرة علي الشريحة وجعله بعيد مسافه ما ؟
بانتظار رد حضرتك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يونيو 2013)

bardiesy قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكر المهندس الفاضل المهندس رزق علي التفاعل
> نصت مواصفات المشروع علي عمل بلاستر للجزء الذي تم تكسيره فلم يسعنا عمل دهان فقط
> بخصوص الشبك قمنا بتركيب سلك شبك تم تسميره في علي كامل مسطح الجزء المطلوب بياضه مع لحام قطع حديدية علي الشريحة الحديدية لتثبيت الشبك (كانت المواصفات قد نصت علي تثبيت الشبك في الشريحة الحديدية باستخدام نقط لحام ولكن فشل هذا الاجراء لعدم تحمل الشبك )
> ...


السلام عليكم
يفضل الا يكون هناك اي تلحيم بين الشبك والصفائح plates وانما يتم التثبيت على الخرسانة او البلوك وان يكون هناك سماكة اسفل الشبك بمقدار 1سم (بين الصفيحة والشبك) وان يتم استخدام شبك بفتحات اوسع للمساح للبياض blaster بالدخول بين الفتحتات


----------



## Mohamed laith (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق واذا امكن لدي سؤال ثاني ماهي مواصفات الهوك الذي يقوم بحمل البايل من الارض الي داخل الحفر هل هناك
مواصفات في القطر والطوال والحموله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يونيو 2013)

mohamed sengal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق واذا امكن لدي سؤال ثاني ماهي مواصفات الهوك الذي يقوم بحمل البايل من الارض الي داخل الحفر هل هناك
> مواصفات في القطر والطوال والحموله


السلام عليكم
السؤال غير واضح من حيث هل المقصود precast concrete pile ام ان تقصد casing pile
يعتمد قطر الهوك على وزن البايل اما طول التثبيت فيكون 60 مرة القطر من كل جهة ويجب ان يكون داخل الخرسانة وليس على الطرف، وكذلك موقع الهوك




واليك المزيد
http://www.api.com.my/images/reinforced concrete piles3upload.pdf


----------



## bardiesy (11 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يفضل الا يكون هناك اي تلحيم بين الشبك والصفائح plates وانما يتم التثبيت على الخرسانة او البلوك وان يكون هناك سماكة اسفل الشبك بمقدار 1سم (بين الصفيحة والشبك) وان يتم استخدام شبك بفتحات اوسع للمساح للبياض blaster بالدخول بين الفتحتات


السلام عليكم هل حضرتك تقصد نفس اسلوب تطبيق المحارة علي شبك ممدد لعمل بيوت النور والاجزاء الديكورية في السقف 
وهل هذا معناه ان ال 1 سم خلف الشبك سوف يكون فارغ من المحارة ام يتم التسليخ علي الشبك وملو ال 1 سم الفارغ 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يونيو 2013)

bardiesy قال:


> السلام عليكم هل حضرتك تقصد نفس اسلوب تطبيق المحارة علي شبك ممدد لعمل بيوت النور والاجزاء الديكورية في السقف
> وهل هذا معناه ان ال 1 سم خلف الشبك سوف يكون فارغ من المحارة ام يتم التسليخ علي الشبك وملو ال 1 سم الفارغ
> جزاك الله خيرا


السلام عليكم
يجب ان تصل المحارة الى 1سم حيث انه عند قذف المحارة تدخل بين الشبك لانه اذا حصل فراغ فسيودي الى تشقق المحارة والى ظاهرة التطبيل لها بسبب هذا الفراغ.


----------



## Mohamed laith (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اقصد الحديد الرفوع للبايل المصبوب في الموقع
مع خالص شكري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يونيو 2013)

mohamed sengal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> اقصد الحديد الرفوع للبايل المصبوب في الموقع
> مع خالص شكري


السلام عليكم
يجب ان يكون للكيبل (الخاص بالونشات) القدرة على حمل حديد تسليح البايل steel cage مع عامل امان لا يقل عن ثلاثة .
بمعني لو كان لدينا وزن حديد التسليح للبايل 3 طن فالكيبل يجب ان لديه القدرة على حمل 9 طن على الاقل.
وهناك شركات متخصصة تعطي شهادات فحص للونشات مع الكوابل مع بيان قدرة على الحمل وعلى اي مسافة














واليك هذا الفلم
Lifting Pier #2 steel cage - YouTube
[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S_E8KbM2Qo
[/URL]


----------



## bardiesy (12 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يجب ان تصل المحارة الى 1سم حيث انه عند قذف المحارة تدخل بين الشبك لانه اذا حصل فراغ فسيودي الى تشقق المحارة والى ظاهرة التطبيل لها بسبب هذا الفراغ.


جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس رزق لطالما استفدنا من مشاركات وتعليقات حضرتك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابومحمدواحمد (12 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز ولكنى اريد ان انبهك الى ان دهان حديد التسليح فى الجزء المعشش بعد الخطوات التى تفضلت بذكرها لايكون بالبرايمر لانه سيضعف التماسك بين الحديد والخرسانه التى سيتم صبها ولكن هناك مواد كيماوية عديدة لهدا الغرض


----------



## ابومحمدواحمد (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: 2 -تنفيذ خزان دائري ؟؟؟*

يتم عمل فواصل صب فى الحوائط عند منسوب 1.5 اى عند 0 عزم مع وضع ووتر استوب وتتم صب هذا الجزء من الحائط مع اللبشة اما بخوص فواصل الصب الافقية فهى ممكنه ويتم عملها مع استمرار حديد التسليح كما بالرسومات ولكن كما ذكرت ان معدل الصب 80متر مكعب /يوم اع انك تصب اللبشة وجزء الحائط فى عدد11يوم صب تقريبا اى انك تحتاج الى عمل 10فواصل وهذا غير منطقى الحل هو التفكير فى زيادة معدل الصب ليكون 350متر مكعب /يوم اي عمل 3فواصل صب وهذا ممكن مع ضرورة عمل الاتىعمل حاجز الخرسانهعند الفاصل على زاوية 45 مع وضع ووتر استوب فى اليوم التالى يتم ازاله االحاجز وتنضيفه ورش مادة رابطة تم استئناف الصب


----------



## مهندس/محمد معوض (12 يونيو 2013)

الحل الذى طرحته سيادتكم هو الاشهر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
في سلسلة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية كنت قد كتبت في دراسة اسباب انهيار فندق حياة رجنسي- امريكا ،حيث تمت الكتابه به بالتفصيل حول اسباب الانهيار والاخطاء المتلاحقة والتي ابدأت من المكتب المصم مرورا بالمهندس الاستشاري وانتهاءا بالمقاول .
ولفهم هذه الاسباب بشكل افضل فقد تم عمل برنامج وثائقي عند هذا الانهيار وفيه معطيات جديدة تؤكد من تم التوصل من اسباب للانهيار .
واليك فلم الفيديو
‫لحظات ما قبل الكارثة إنهيار فندق حياة ريجنسي‬‎ - YouTube
والمشاركات السابقة بهذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng85501-16/
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng85501-19/
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng151162/






























مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (19 يونيو 2013)

هل يعالج حديد التسليح الخاص بالاساسات الشريطية الموضوع في الموقع بين القوالب الخشبية الذي نهاياته غير مثنية ؟ارجو الافادة

علما انه اساس للمنازل وهناك ايضا بعص الجوانب في المنزل وتحديدا زوايا المنزل رأيت فيها حديد التسليح مفتوح النهاية وبالاصل شيش الحديد قصير لم يصل لنهاية الزاوية ومتروك مفتوح الطرف وغير مربوط مع شيش حديد اخر لانه افصر من الشيش المقابل الذي يجب ان يربط معه!!؟


----------



## bardiesy (19 يونيو 2013)

*كيفية قياس بداية تكسيح الحديد في الكمرات ارتباك كبير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تعودنا في التنفيذ للعناصر الخرسانية ذات الحديد المكسح (كمرات-اسقف) ان يتم تكسيح الحديد عند السبع للناحية المنتهية او الكمرات البسيطة والخمس عند النواحي المستمرة 
الارتباك هو من اين يبدأ التكسيح هل من وجه الركيزة من اسفل ام من وجه الركيزة لنصف كستلة الدوران اي القياس علي محور الكمره ام اخذ عشرين سم من اعلي من وجه الركيزة ام نصف عمق الكمرة من اسفل حاولت البحث في التفاصيل الانشائية بالكود المصري لكن الذي وجدته تفاصيل بدون تكسيح ؟
ايضا وجدت صورة في ملف مرفوع علي المنتدي تقول ان استخدام الخمس والربع خاطئ اصلا ولابد من اخذ التكسيح من اعلي بداية من نهاية مسافة الرباط كما بالصورة 

شكرا


----------



## ALAHASAN (22 يونيو 2013)

مقاول مبتدىء قال:


> Green building


عندما يكون هناك كتله خرسانيه بارتفاع 3 متر وتريد صبهاااا على مرحلتين بحيت الفاصل يكون بطريقه افقيه وليست راسيهااااا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يونيو 2013)

ALAHASAN قال:


> عندما يكون هناك كتله خرسانيه بارتفاع 3 متر وتريد صبهاااا على مرحلتين بحيت الفاصل يكون بطريقه افقيه وليست راسيهااااا


السلام عليكم
مزيد من التفصيل ... هل هذه لبشة raft? وما هي ابعادها(الطول ، العرض)
وما هو المقطع section ?
هل المطلوب ان يتم تأمين شروط mass concrete حسب المواصفات
من حيث المبدأ ممكن الفصل افقيا بشروط ؟ز


----------



## bardiesy (23 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كيفية قياس بداية تكسيح الحديد في الكمرات ارتباك كبير*



bardiesy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تعودنا في التنفيذ للعناصر الخرسانية ذات الحديد المكسح (كمرات-اسقف) ان يتم تكسيح الحديد عند السبع للناحية المنتهية او الكمرات البسيطة والخمس عند النواحي المستمرة
> الارتباك هو من اين يبدأ التكسيح هل من وجه الركيزة من اسفل ام من وجه الركيزة لنصف كستلة الدوران اي القياس علي محور الكمره ام اخذ عشرين سم من اعلي من وجه الركيزة ام نصف عمق الكمرة من اسفل حاولت البحث في التفاصيل الانشائية بالكود المصري لكن الذي وجدته تفاصيل بدون تكسيح ؟
> ايضا وجدت صورة في ملف مرفوع علي المنتدي تقول ان استخدام الخمس والربع خاطئ اصلا ولابد من اخذ التكسيح من اعلي بداية من نهاية مسافة الرباط كما بالصورة مشاهدة المرفق 91417
> ...


السلام عليكم هل نطمع في الرد من المهندس المحبوب المهندس رزق


----------



## sea2007 (19 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مزيد من التفصيل ... هل هذه لبشة raft? وما هي ابعادها(الطول ، العرض)
> وما هو المقطع section ?
> هل المطلوب ان يتم تأمين شروط mass concrete حسب المواصفات
> من حيث المبدأ ممكن الفصل افقيا بشروط ؟ز




اخى الكريم المهندس رزق

لقد اتطلعت على كل ما قد قمت بذكرة فى موضوع صب اللبشه ذات السماكه الكبيرة مرة واحدة فى اهذا المنتدى الكريم

مثل موضوع (تاثير التفاعلات الكيميائيه للمكونات الخرسانه على سماكه الصب دفعه واحدة)والذى كان يشمل 
chapter 13 hot weather concrete 

ولكنى لم اجد متطلبات والاحتياطات التى قد يطلبها المهندس رزق فى صب مثل هذة القواعد؟

فعندى لبشه يصل ابعادها الى 40 م طول وعرض 30 م ذات سماكه 2 متر وفى منطقه الوسط تصل السماكه الى 5 م بابعاد 13x17m

فما هو المطلوب لتجنب زيادة درجه حرارة الكور الخرسانى ما دون ال70 درجه كما اشارت حضرتك مصبقا ولتجنب الhydration 
علما بان درجه حرارة الخرسانه سوف تكون 30 درجه طبقا لاتفاق مع شركه توريد الخرسانه 

واذا زادت درجه حرارة الكور الخرسانى عن ال70 خلال الصب ماذا افعل؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يوليو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم المهندس رزق
> لقد اتطلعت على كل ما قد قمت بذكرة فى موضوع صب اللبشه ذات السماكه الكبيرة مرة واحدة فى اهذا المنتدى الكريم
> مثل موضوع (تاثير التفاعلات الكيميائيه للمكونات الخرسانه على سماكه الصب دفعه واحدة)والذى كان يشمل
> chapter 13 hot weather concrete
> ...


السلام عليكم
لقد تم البحث في هذا الموضوع في وقت سابق (الصب في الاجواء الحارة)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng301921/
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng150692/
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng282924/
اما بخصوص درجة الحرارة داخل اللبشة فيجب الا تزيد عن 70 درجة مئوية ويجب اتخاذا الاجراءات اللازمة والتي تم شرحها سابقا وبعد اجراء الحسابات للحرارة الناجمة عن الاماهه ودرجة حرارة الطقس ووان الحرارة ستكون اقل من 70 درجة يتم عمل نموذج للصب بنفس سماكة اللبشة بعرض وطول بحدود 4 م . ومن الافضل ان تقدم شركة مورد الخرسانة تجاربها السابقة في حال صب لبشة قريبه من الابعاد التي تنوي صبها.


----------



## sea2007 (23 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد تم البحث في هذا الموضوع في وقت سابق (الصب في الاجواء الحارة)
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng301921/
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng150692/
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أغسطس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للجميع حسن المتابعة لهذا الموضوع والذي فيه نحلل اسباب انهيار الجدار الساند Diaphragm Wall تحت ـثير ضغط التربة والمياه أثناء مرحلة الحفريات للمبنى.
> وكما ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة ان نتائج التحقيق في اسباب الانهيار لم تظهر بعد وحسب المعلومات التي نشرت فان حل هذه المشلكة قد كلف الشركة المنفذة 40 ميلون جنية استرليني اي اكثر من 650 مليون دولار وتوقف في اعمال التنفيذ مدة 18 شهرا.
> وفي هذه المشاركة سأوبين من وجهة النظر الخاصة بأسباب الانهيار وربما تكون صحيحة او بعيدة عن الاسباب الحقيقة فالمخططات التصميمية والتحاليل للفحوصات غير متوفرة ولكن من خلال الصور يمكن ملاحظة حالة الجدار الساند قبل لحظات من الانهيار وفي لحظة الانهيار.
> ...



*يعنى المشكلة كانت ضعف المنقطة حول المربط الخلفى .بس مهندس رزق رايت بعض الصور وهم يقومون بسد الفتحات بمربط خلفى TieBack*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *يعنى المشكلة كانت ضعف المنقطة حول المربط الخلفى .بس مهندس رزق رايت بعض الصور وهم يقومون بسد الفتحات بمربط خلفى TieBack*


السلام عليكم
عند تنفيذ فحتات المرابط Tie Back في الجدار الساند diaphragm Wall فان المياه ستتسرب بالتأكيد من هذه الفتحتات اذا كان منسوب المياه الجوفية اعلى منها لذلك نقوم بغلق هذه بمواد خاصة توقف تسرب المياه من هذه الفتحات Water plug
وذا كان هناك تسرب قليل للمياه من خلالها فيمكن للمضخات سحبها.
اما المشكلة الحقيقية (من وجهة نظري ) كان ضعف منطقة الوصل بين الجدران الساندة وهذا ما بينته الصور حيث كان الكسر في منطقة الوصل.
اما التسرب من خلال المرابط فكان قليلا ولكنه يعطي علامة اذا كان كثير ان الحقن للمربط لم يكن كافيا وبالتالي فان قدرة تحمل المربط تقل وربما تصل الى درجة تكون فيها اقل من قدرة التحمل التصميمية فينهار المربط مما يشل ضغطا اضافيا على الجدار الساند.
*ومن المعلوم عند تصميم اي منطقة وصل فيجب ان تكون اقوي من اي منطقة اخرى حتى لا يحصل الانهيار بها.




فكما تلاحظ من هذه الصورة ان هناك قليل جدا من التسرب في عدد من المرابط tie back قبل حصول الانهيار .
وهذا يعطي دلالة على انه لم يكن اي مشكلة في المرابط .
وللمزيد عن الدمار الذي حصل نتيجة انهيار الجدار الك هذا الرابط في مشاركة رقم 708
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng85501-71/


----------



## haf_hamza (11 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عيد مبارك للجميع ونسأل الله لكم دوام الصحة والعافية 

في بناية بعدة طوابق وتعرض احد الطوابق لحريق، فسؤالي هو : 

1. ماهو الواجب عمله ؟ 

2. ماهو تأثير النيران على المنشأت الخرسانية ؟ 

3. ما هي التجارب الواجب القيام بها على الخرسانة او الحديد (tests) ؟ 

4. هل يجب إعادة تصميم المودل ؟ 

5. ماهي الإصلاحات الممكن عملها ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أغسطس 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عيد مبارك للجميع ونسأل الله لكم دوام الصحة والعافية
> في بناية بعدة طوابق وتعرض احد الطوابق لحريق، فسؤالي هو :
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم




في الابنية التي تتعرض للحريق سواءا بشكل جزئي او كلي يتم اعادة تقييم المبنى من الناحية الانشائية وقيل البدء بذلك يجب معرفة عدد من المعطيات عن الحريق

نوعية المواد المحترقة وتقدير درجة الحرارة التي وصل اليها الحريق بناءا على نوعية المواد التي احترقت والاثار عليها بعد الحريق. 
مدة الحريق 
مدى وصول الحريق للعناصر الانشائية للمبنى (اعمدة ، جسور=كمرات، السقف..). 
نظام العزل المتبع الحراري المتبع في المبنى. 
سماكة الكفر cover للحديد في العناصر الانشائية. 
نوع المواد المستخدمة في المبنى . 
بعد تجميع المعطيات السابقة يتم

الفحص البصري للمبنى visual test وذلك من خلال التشققات في الخرسانة، سقوط الكفر، لون الخرسانة ، اية تشوهات في الخرسانة (هبوط زائد) انبعاج للاعمدة buckling .... 
الفحص المخبري : وذلك باخذ عينات لبية cores من العناصر الانشائية ومن ثم عمل تقييم لقوة الخرسانة بعد الحريق. 
التحليل الانشائية بناء على المعطيات السابقة من حيث حيث قوة الخرسانة ومقدار الانخفاض في Fy للحديد نتيجة الحرارة. 
عمل موديل للمبنى وتعريضه لحمل الحرارة (درجة الحرارة) ودراسة تأثي ذلك على العناصر الانشائية وسلامة المبنى . 
بعد ذلك يتم تقييم حالة المبنى واتخاذ الاجراء المناسب

اجراء الصيانية 
تقوية لبعض العناصر الانشائية او تقوية المبنى بالكامل 
ازالة المبنى بالكامل ويتوقف ذلك على مدة تكلفة النقاط السابقة 
واذا كان هناك حالة مشروع حقيقي فيمكنك التراسل من خلال الايميل الخاص في الملتقى


----------



## نميرة (16 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
أ. رزق المحترم لقد ارسلت لكم سؤال عبر الايميل 
ارجو الرد منك
هي مشكلة بموقع العمل وما سألت هنا للتحفظ


----------



## haf_hamza (22 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن الله إليكم 

أستاذنا رزق، ما هو الأفضل من حيث الإستعمال : 

SRC + MS 

أو 

OPC + GGPS + MS


واحيانا أجد concrete حيث أن maximum aggregate size = 5 mm مثل C35/5 فأين يستعمل هذا النوع من الإسمنت ؟


----------



## haf_hamza (2 سبتمبر 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وأحسن الله إليكم
> 
> أستاذنا رزق، ما هو الأفضل من حيث الإستعمال :
> 
> ...



ماهي الأفظل استعمالها للخزان الموجود تحت الأرض ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> ماهي الأفظل استعمالها للخزان الموجود تحت الأرض ؟


السلام عليكم
ما هي ابعاد الخزان ؟
وهل هناك تحليل كيميائي للتربة لمنطقة الخزان ؟
وما تقصد ms ?
وهل ان تقوم مصمم وتحتاج لتحديد نوعية الاسمنت المطلوب استعمالة ؟


----------



## haf_hamza (4 سبتمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما هي ابعاد الخزان ؟
> وهل هناك تحليل كيميائي للتربة لمنطقة الخزان ؟
> وما تقصد ms ?
> وهل ان تقوم مصمم وتحتاج لتحديد نوعية الاسمنت المطلوب استعمالة ؟



بارك الله فيك استاذتا رزق، 

بالنسبة لأبعاد الخزان حاليا 7*12 متر وتحت الأرض حوالي 5 متر 

وما الفرق في حال ان الخزان يكون 50*30 متر ؟ 

ms = micro silica




> وهل ان تقوم مصمم وتحتاج لتحديد نوعية الاسمنت المطلوب استعمالة



لن اصمم نوع الإسمنت ولكن أريد أن احدد أفضل نوع اسمنت يمكن استعماله في الخزانات الموجودة الأرض خاصة غذا كان مستوى الماء قريب جدا.


----------



## م.محمود كمال (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ردا على الاخ مصرى انا من وجه نظرى الجزء ده هينهار , بس ده بيعتمد كمان على طول الكابولى فى الاتجاه التانى بس افضل حل من وجهه نظرى شحط(يعنى رفعة ) الكابولى وتثبيت اعصاب (struts) على مسافات متقاربة ممكن تكون steel وكمان وضع light hand rail زى قوالب فوم مفرغة , ونرجوا سماع باقى وجهات نظر البشمهندسين للاستفاده


----------



## م.محمود كمال (26 أكتوبر 2013)

انا من وجهه نظرى هذا الجزء من البلاطه سوف ينهار , بس برضوا ده بيعتمد على الطول الاخر للكابولى بص يا بشمهندس انا عندى اقتراح ممكن تشحط البلاطه الكابولى (يعنى ترفعها) وبعد كده يتم تثبيت اعصاب (struts) ممكن تكون steel ,وحاول تقلل زاوية ميلها مع الحائط عشان ميولدش عزوم كبيره على الحائط واغلبة يروح فى الاتجاه الراسى وتكون على مسافات متناسبة مع طول هذا الجزء , وانا افضل كمان وضع بلوكات الفوم الخرسانية او اى شىء اقل وزن , وارجوا سماع المزيد من ردود الباشمهندسين لمزيد من الاستفاده.


----------



## sherif salah tak (17 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص موضوع مشكلة وضع الدعم ( الجاكات الرأسية ) اسفل كمرة تم صبها بالفعل من نوع الامان والخوف من الحمل اللي ممكن يكون عليها نتيجة حمل الدعم الموجوده بالطابق العلوي هذه نظرية من وجهة نظري غير صحيحة بالمرة وذلك لان الطبيعي ان الحمل في الجسور المصبوبة بالفعل بينتقل الي الاعمدة المرتكزة عليها الكمرة فلا يوجد اي داعي لوجود دعامات لهذه الكمرة اما بخصوص فك الشده سريعا والعمل دون مرعاة المدة المذكورة في الكود لفك الشده ده بيسبب كوارث على المدي البعيد ان لم يكن على المدي القريب لأي منشأ وربنا يحفظنا هذا والله أعلم


----------



## العربى446 (20 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Mohamed laith (19 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم
لدينا مشكله في تركيب الكانات في قاعدة كبري يصعب تركيبها مقفوله هل يمكن تركيبها على جزئين وارجو من
لديه نسخه من الكود الاوربي لمخططات الثنى اكون شاكر


----------



## محب الدين المنياوي (4 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2014)

mohamed sengal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدينا مشكله في تركيب الكانات في قاعدة كبري يصعب تركيبها مقفوله هل يمكن تركيبها على جزئين وارجو من
> لديه نسخه من الكود الاوربي لمخططات الثنى اكون شاكر


السلام عليكم
تم وضع كانتين على شكل حرف U متقابلتين من الاسفل وللاعلى بحيث يكون Overlap محقق.





وهذه التفصيلة حسب الكود الامريكي
http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/21948400/1526536404/name/ACI+315-99.pdf


----------



## Mohamed laith (4 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق


----------



## Mohamed laith (8 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
لدي استفسار حول طول اللحام بالنسبه tie rod المستعمل في الفورم ورك


----------



## haf_hamza (8 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 
أخ رزق، بارك الله فيك وأحسن الله إليك 

لدينا بحيرة بعمق1.5 متر وتم تصميم الجدار الخرساني retaining wall المحيط بها اخذين بعين الإعتبار قوة دفع الماء وكل ما هو ضروري للتصميم. 

سؤالي هو : 

1. محيط البحيرة lake كبير، فهل يتطلب وضع joint في هذه الحوائط التي تتعرض للماء وأشعة الشمس ؟ وهنالك تفصيل خاص في هذه الحال. 

2. ما هو أفظل عزل ضد الماء في هذه الحال ؟ 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2014)

mohamed sengal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي استفسار حول طول اللحام بالنسبه tie rod المستعمل في الفورم ورك


السلام عليكم
للاسف السؤال غير مفهوم بالنسبة لي
اما بخصوص Tie Rod فاليك هذا الموضوع
خزان مياه أرضي سعة 10000 متر مكعب ؟ - الصفحة 3


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أبريل 2014)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> أخ رزق، بارك الله فيك وأحسن الله إليك
> 
> لدينا بحيرة بعمق1.5 متر وتم تصميم الجدار الخرساني retaining wall المحيط بها اخذين بعين الإعتبار قوة دفع الماء وكل ما هو ضروري للتصميم.
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص وضع الفواصل joints نعم يحتاج الجدار الى فواصل تمدد Expansion joints وكذلك الى فواصل صب Construction Joints على ان يتم مانع للتسرب Waterstop عند هذه الفواصل.
بخصوص سؤالك الثاني فيعود الى تفصيلة الجدران لهذه البركة والغاية منها.


----------



## haf_hamza (9 أبريل 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص وضع الفواصل joints نعم يحتاج الجدار الى فواصل تمدد Expansion joints وكذلك الى فواصل صب Construction Joints على ان يتم مانع للتسرب Waterstop عند هذه الفواصل.
> بخصوص سؤالك الثاني فيعود الى تفصيلة الجدران لهذه البركة والغاية منها.



جزاك الله خيرا دكتور رزق


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (10 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
انا واجهت مشكلة وهى ان فى عمود عند اتصالة بكمرة تحمل جانب كوبستة سلم والسلم لم يكون فى رقبة العمود اى خرسانة ل ارتفاع 25 سم والبتالى كانت المشكلة هيكون لها حل سهل الى حد ما ولاكن الى كان حادث اان فى دور اتصب واعمدة اتصبت فوق الدور وتم تسليم السقف الخشب للدور الثالث وكان الاستشارى موجود ولم يلاحظ اى احد لان السلم لم يفك ولا رقبة العمود عند السلم وكان البحر 8 متر كمرة 25 من ناحية و6 متر وكمرة 12 سم قمت على الفور بعمال دكم ومرابيع وتنكيس الهذة الرقبة بحميط .25-.5-.75-1 عول رقبة العمود ومع استخدام الجراوت تم حل المشكلة ودة من عام تقريبا وكانت فعلا من اخر الامور حيث لوكان الاستشارى شفها كانت فى مشكلة كبيرة والخطأ هنا ان الاستشارى طلب تكثيف الحديد فى رقاب الاعمدة السلم وبلتانى فى الادوار المتتالية كنا نضع الحديد وبعد مرور الاستشارى نقوم بازالتها بما لايخالف التصميم وعدد الحديد والقطر


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (10 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
انا واجهت مشكلة وهى ان فى عمود عند اتصالة بكمرة تحمل جانب كوبستة سلم والسلم لم يكون فى رقبة العمود اى خرسانة ل ارتفاع 25 سم والبتالى كانت المشكلة هيكون لها حل سهل الى حد ما ولاكن الى كان حادث اان فى دور اتصب واعمدة اتصبت فوق الدور وتم تسليم السقف الخشب للدور الثالث وكان الاستشارى موجود ولم يلاحظ اى احد لان السلم لم يفك ولا رقبة العمود عند السلم وكان البحر 8 متر كمرة 25 من ناحية و6 متر وكمرة 12 سم قمت على الفور بعمال دكم ومرابيع وتنكيس الهذة الرقبة بحميط .25-.5-.75-1 عول رقبة العمود ومع استخدام الجراوت تم حل المشكلة ودة من عام تقريبا وكانت فعلا من اخر الامور حيث لوكان الاستشارى شفها كانت فى مشكلة كبيرة والخطأ هنا ان الاستشارى طلب تكثيف الحديد فى رقاب الاعمدة السلم وبلتانى فى الادوار المتتالية كنا نضع الحديد وبعد مرور الاستشارى نقوم بازالتها بما لايخالف التصميم وعدد الحديد والقطر


----------



## Mohamed laith (12 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رززق سؤالي عندما يكون طول العنصر الانشائي كبير اكبر من 12 متر (قاعدة كبري مثلا) نحتاج للحام tie rod 
فكم يكون طول اللحام الذي يتحمل ضغط الخرسانه ومع اي قطر من ال tie rod مع خالص شكري وتقديري.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أبريل 2014)

mohamed sengal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رززق سؤالي عندما يكون طول العنصر الانشائي كبير اكبر من 12 متر (قاعدة كبري مثلا) نحتاج للحام tie rod
> فكم يكون طول اللحام الذي يتحمل ضغط الخرسانه ومع اي قطر من ال tie rod مع خالص شكري وتقديري.


السلام عليكم
يمكنك استخدام نفس المتطلبات لحديد التسليح وهي
لسلام عليكم




اما طريقة تركيب القضبان للحام














وهذا الشكل من الوصل (الافضل من وجهة نظري ) لأانها يؤمن الاستمرارية لقضيب التسليح وعلى نفس المحور .
ولمزيد من التفصيل بخصوص المتطلبات وطريقة الحساب يمكنك الاطلاع على الصفحة رقم 160 في المرقع المرفق
http://books.google.jo/books?id=UAak...age&q=&f=false


* 1 *


----------



## أبو نادر (12 أبريل 2014)

*استاذنا الفاضل رزق حجاوي 
جاءتنا النتائج التالية لكسر عينات الخرسانة لسف احد الابنية 

والمقاومة المطلوبة 35 ميغاباسكال

اجريت تحليلا وفق ما ذكر الدكتور محمود امام في كتابه عن مواد البناء فكانت النتائج


كيف اقيم العينة الشاذة التي يمكن استبعداها دون ان تأثر على النتائج 
متى الجأ الى تحليل احصائي 
هل اخذ من التحليل الاحصائي قيمة المقاومة التي اعيد التصميم عليها 
ام الجأ الى مطرقة شيمدت والى اخذ كور تست 
ما هو الترتيب المنهجي لهذه الخطوات 
قانونيا ما الحق المترتب على مورد الخرسانة تجاه القاول عادة بحالة فشل العينات

دمتم سالمين..*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أبريل 2014)

أبو نادر قال:


> *استاذنا الفاضل رزق حجاوي
> جاءتنا النتائج التالية لكسر عينات الخرسانة لسف احد الابنية
> مشاهدة المرفق 98336
> والمقاومة المطلوبة 35 ميغاباسكال
> ...


السلام عليكم
لم تذكر نتائج الكسر للخرسانة على عمر 7 ايام المقابلة لهذه العينات؟.
ما هي نتائج الكسر للمكعبات الخرسانية في هذا المشروع ؟
قبل اعتماد مورد الخرسانة هل تم الطلب منه q.c لنتائج الكسر الخرسانة على قوة c390 لعدد 100 خلطة لمعرفة متوسط نتائج الكسر والانحراف المعياري لها ؟.
ما هو التحليل الاحصائي لهذه النتائج حسب ACI المعتمد في المشروع ؟
http://www.google.jo/url?sa=t&rct=j...oyg6sG7RVY-R8phJWxu7nYg&bvm=bv.64542518,d.ZGU

http://books.google.jo/books?id=OmH...linder strength results according Aci&f=false
الامور القانونية تعود لشروط العقد الموقع مع الشركة الموردة؟.


----------



## Mohamed laith (14 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (26 أبريل 2014)




----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 أبريل 2014)

امال... قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 98731



السلام عليكم
الحل بتكسير الخرسانة واعادة التسليح والصب للعمود من جديد


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 أبريل 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يمكنك استخدام نفس المتطلبات لحديد التسليح وهي
> لسلام عليكم
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

عندما يتعلق الامر بالشدادات او الزراجين Tie rods المستخدمة في قوالب الشدات او الطوبار الخاص بالاعمدة او الجدران فهذه مصنوعة من الفولاذ المشغول غالبا على البارد وعندما يتم تسخينها باللحام تفقد خواصها التي تعطيها القيمة العالية في اجهاد الشد وهي عادة لا توصل باللحام الا في اضيق الحدود عندما يتم وصلها بطريقة عادة ما تكون غير مدروسة وهذا قد يحدث في المشاريع لسبب او لاخر . هذه القضبان تأتي عادة باطوال اقصاها 6 امتار وهناك طريقة متبعة في وصلها بطريقة احترافية عن طريق استخدام جلب خاصة احدها مع waterstopper الذي يستخدم في المنشآت المائية وجلب مماثلة بدون waterstopper لاستخدامها في الاماكن الاخرى . عادة فانه يفضل عدم استخدام شدادات بطول اكثر من المعتاد تجنبا لارتخائها الناتج عن الطول الكبير مما يسبب انبعاجا في جوانب الشدة عندما يصل ضغط الخرسانة للقدر الكافي لشدها وكذلك لان عملية الوصل باستخدام الجلب تتطلب متابعة للتأكد من انه قد تم تداخل اسنان الشداد مع اسنان الجلبة الى النهاية باستخدام مفتاح (انجليزي) من كل جهة يشد كل منهما بطريقة معاكسة للاخر لضمان فعالية الوصل contra. 
المسألة الاخرى في حالة القواعد الكبيرة كما ذكرت في حالة الكباري التي قد تصل ابعاد القاعدة الى ما هو اكثر من 12متر فمن الافضل تدعيم الجوانب الخارجية لطوبار القاعدة اما باستخدام طريقة طوبار الجهة الواحدة one side wall formwork او سند جوانب طوبار القاعدة بدعائم تستند الى جوانب الحفر الرأسية حيثما امكن مع ضرورة الاحتياط بان تكون الدعائم افقية بقدر الامكان في مستواها حتى لا يحدث رفع للجوانب uplift نتيجة للمركبة الرأسية للدعائم المائلة . هناك طريقة ثالثة يمكنك استخدامها بواسطة حبال معدنية wires بالاطوال التي تريدها تشد من كل جهة الى الجهة التي تقابلها وتثبت بواسطة مرابط (كلبسات ) خاصة اما امكن توفرها لديك . عموما عندما تكون القاعدة كبيرة بحيث يصل حجمه الى ما يزيد عن 250 م3
فانها تأخذ وقتا للصب قد يصل الى عدة ساعات ولذلك فان معدل ارتفاع الخرسانة قليل وبالتالي فان ضغط الخرسانة الطرية على جوانب القالب لا يكون كبيرا ولكنه يتطلب طبعا مقاومة مدروسة . ارجو ان تكون الفكرة واضحة . وقد يكون من الافضل توضيحها ببعض الرسومات والصور اذا لزم .

بقي ان اذكر ان من الطرق المستخدمة في بعض المشاريع التي شاهدتها لحام بعض الشدادات باطوال قصيرة مع قضبان التسليح الطولية من الجهتين وذلك اذا سمح المشرف او بحكم الضرورة والامر الواقع .


----------



## اسراء اسامه (26 أبريل 2014)

في عينات الخرسانه 
كيف نضمن ان الخرسانه المصبوبه في الموقع تحقق المقاومه المطلوبه حيث ان المكعبات تعالج في ظروف والموقع في ظروف اخري وطريقه دمك المكعبات غير الدمك في الموقع اي ان الظروف مختلفه تماما ,,,


----------



## egyptsystem (26 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماسبيرو (19 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنت عاوز أعرف هل يوجد ملف pdf يجمع المشاركات لهذا الموضوع القيم ،،،،، وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## engr reda (10 يوليو 2014)

شرح وافي ومبسط


----------



## engr reda (10 يوليو 2014)

بالنسبه لتصميم ال frame قواعد 
Fixed or hinged
دا بيعتمد علي تقرير التربه وانا كنت اتناقشت مع مهندس في البلديه قال انه بيعتمد التربه fixed لو كانت قدرت تحملها 2.5 kg/cm2 انا كمهندس تصميم عامل اﻻمان رقم واحد بالنسبه ليا اﻻ اذا كانت امامك معلومات كافيه وواضحه عن التربه . الركيزة المفصلية اكتر امانا ﻻنها بتتحمل deferential settlement


----------



## engr reda (10 يوليو 2014)

يفضل كتابه المصطلحات بشكل اوضح حتي يتثني لنا الرد ﻻهميه الموضوع


----------



## engr reda (10 يوليو 2014)

رايي المتواضع انه كان يجب نزح المياه وتنظيف الحديد جيدا ودهانه ماده لمنع الصدا وتنظيف العاديه جيدا قبل الصب واذا ادعت الحاجه لتنظيف الحديد مره اخري


----------



## AlSaigal (12 أغسطس 2014)

*هبوط في سقف فلات سلاب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الرجاء الافادة فيما يمكن القيام به حيال هذا السقف ..
يوجد هبوط في بلاطة السقف اسفل المنطقه المخصصه للحمام 
ملاحظاتي:
1- يوجد بجانب بلاطة الحمام " مستواها اقل من مستوى السقف" فتحة داكت للتكييف المركزي
2- وجود تشققات اسفل عامود الدور الاول اعتقد نتيجة "punching shear " لعامود الدور الارضي.
3- وجود تشققات في البلاطه على هيئة تقسيمات حديد التسليح .

الرجاء الافاده فيما يمكن القيام به حيال هذا السقف علما بأني لست مهندس ولم اقم بتنفيذه 
مرفق صور لهبوط جانب البلاطه مابين عمود الطرف وماقبله اسفل الحمام.

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أغسطس 2014)

AlSaigal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الرجاء الافادة فيما يمكن القيام به حيال هذا السقف ..
> يوجد هبوط في بلاطة السقف اسفل المنطقه المخصصه للحمام
> ملاحظاتي:
> ...



السلام عليكم
في قراءة سريعة لما ارسلته توجد الماحظات التالية


لم ترفق المخططات التصميمية لبلاطة السقف
وكذلك لا يوجد اي صورة للبلاطة من الاسفل (التي يوجد بها هبوط)
لم تحدد مقدار الهبوط في البلاطة.
والان بخصوص الصور التي بعثتها في تنقسم الي قسمين
الاول يتعلق بالتشققات في الخرسانة
وهذه التشققات يعود اسبابها للخرسانة ذاتها وطريقة المعالجة للخرسانة بعد الصب مباشرو فكل هذه التشققات بسبب انكماش الخرسانة عبارة عن Plastic Settlement/Shrinkage Cracking In A *Slab
وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركة سابقة كنت قد كتبتها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t333930-2.html
**المجموعه الثانية من الصور تتعلق للهبوط للبلاطة 
وهذا قد يكون سببه 

بسبب قلة سماكة البلاطة مقارنة بلابعاد للبلاطة (اذا اكان هناك اهتزاز للبلاطة للبلاطة ااذا قام احد بالقفز في منتصفها فهذا مؤكد السبب)
اذا كان سماكة البلاطة صحيح من الناحية التصميمية فقد يكون السبب فك الشدة قبل موعدها او ان هناك خطأ في الشدة نفسها حصل اثناء الصب (اذا كانت الدعائم على ردم او لم يتم التدقيق على منسوب الشدة والتأكد من استقامتها )

**
*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في قراءة سريعة لما ارسلته توجد الماحظات التالية
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لموضوع الوصلات المعدنية اليك هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446558.html


mecheil.edwar قال:


> أهلا بك م مثنى وأشكرك على مشاركتك وردك الرائع حقا ...
> ولو سمحت لى أن أضيف بعض الملاحظات ...الوصلات لكى تعمل بطريقة صحيحة يجب أن يتقارب الفرض النظرى مع الواقع ..
> بمعنى لو قمنا بتثبيت قاعدة العمود بتلك الصورة المرفقة بالمشاركة رقم 1 أؤكد لك أن الوصلة ستقاوم عزوم بنسبة 100%
> وبالتالى المصمم عليه أن يتحقق من نوعية الوصلة تتماشى مع فرض التصميم
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس مشيل مداخلته القيمة ، وهذا التوضيح بخصوص الوصلات حيث يلاحظ ان هناك خلط كبير لدى مهندسي التصميم والتنفيذ والاشراف في فهم الوصلات في المنشأت المعدنية . ، وهذا يعود الى ضعف تعليم تصميم المنشأت المعدنية وكذلك الثبات للمنشات stability في الجامعات بشكل عام وكذلك ضعف الخبرات في الموقع وعدم الاطلاع على كودات متطلبات التركيب للمنشات المعندنية .
ونتيجه لذلك نجد العديد من الانهيارات في المنشأت المعدنية خصوصا في مرحلة التركيب erection اكثر بكثير مما هو حاصل في المنشات الخرسانية.
فعلى سبيل المثال لنفرض ان المهندس المصمم اختار ان تكون الوصلة بين العمود المعدني والاساسات هى وصلة hing اي مسند يتمحل فقط حموله محورية Axial load ولا تتحمل عزوم Moment وبناءا على ذلك قام بتصميم براغي التثبيت Anchor bolts ........
ولتنفيذ مثل هذا النوع من الوصلات يتطلب ذلك عند التركيب يجب الا تتعرض هذه الوصلة لاية عزوم وذلك من خلال تأمين الدعم Temporary Bracing بحيث نضمن عدم حصول ايه عزوم قاعدة التثبيت base plate او براغي الثبتيت ولكن الذي يحصل في الموقع وبسبب عدم هذا الفهم للوصلات ولمتطلبات التركيب حسب الكودات OSHA سنجد ما يحصل في بعض المواقع ما يلي :-





يلاحظ هنا ان الوصلة بين العمود والاساس هي hing joint وبناء على ذلك تم تصميم براغي التثبيت Anchor bolts





يلاحظ هنا انه بسبب شكل العمود فان ذلك يولد عزوم على القاعدة Moment مع ان الوصلة مصممه على انها hing
ولا يوجد اي تدعم للعمود Temporary Bracing لمنع هذه العزوم.










تم تركيب كامل الاطارات frames ولكن لا يوجد اي تدعيم مؤقت او دائم Bracing لمقاومة الاحمال الجانية lateral force




ونيجة لهذه الاخطاء المتراكمه حصل الانهيار في الوصلة بين العمود والاساس وحصل سحي pull out لبراغي التثبيت بسبب العزوم على هذه البراغي
والتي صممت على حمل محوري فقط (وبالتالي كان طول التثبيت اقصر مما لو كان هناك عزوم )




والنتيجة انهيار كامل للمنشا المعدني ولاحظ انها كلها باتجاه واحد.




بقراءة المخطط الانشائي للمصم يجب تنفيذ الجدار المسلح اولا ومن ثم البدء بتركيب في الاعمدة الفتحة الثانية Bay No.2 (من جهة اليمين) لان بها التدعيم Bracing وعند تركيب اي عمود يجب تركيب Temporary Bracing لمنع حصول اية عزوم على الوصلة مع الاساس. وبعد تركيب الفتحة الثانية كامله Bracing &Purlins (يمكن فك الدعم المؤقت للفتحة الثانية )يتم تركيب باقي الفتحات حيث يتم تركيب العمود بشكل مؤقت وربط الاطار من خلال Purlins بالفتحة الثانية وهكذا بشكل متسلسل حتى الانتهاء من تركيب كامل الاطار وبعد ذلك يتم تركيب التصفيح cladding للسقف والجوانب

وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع في الملف المرفق


----------



## أبو نادر (18 أغسطس 2014)

استاذنا الكريم المهندس رزق حجاوي 

ما نصيحتكم حول المشكلة التالية :

لدينا درج وسقف كانت العلاقة بينهما وبين الاعمدة ونقل الاحمال تمر عبر الكمرة الموضحة باللون الاحمر في المخططات الاصلية









حصلت تغيرات معمارية ثم خطأ بالتنفيذ ولم تنفذ الكمرة باللون الاحمرواصبح الشكل في الواقع كالتالي









واضح أن الاستناد غير مرضي ولابد من تنفيذ الكمرة المحذوفة حيث يمكن الشعور بالاهتزاز عند هذه المنطقة 

للحل لابد من تكسير مكان الكمرة مع مسافة اضافية في في كل من الدرج والبلاطة ربما تكون بمقدار درجة من كل شاحط ومقدار يساوي عرض الكمرة من البلاطة 
ثم اظهار الحديد وتنظيفة وتركيب حديد الكمرة المحذوفة ثم عمل الشدة والصب بخرسانة درجتها مرتفعة ولتكن 35-40 ميغا باسكال 
النقاط الحساسة :
*يجب سند ورفع البلاطة والشواحط والكمرات المتأثرة بواسطة جكات تؤمن سهم او هبوط عسكي معاكس للهبوط الاني للعناصر
لأن التحميل على الكمرة الجديدة لن يحصل الا اذا حصل الهبوط الاني للعناصر القديمة مع الجديدة مع بعضها بعد فك الشدة لتأمين انتقال الاحمال بشكل صحيح 

* التكسير يجب ان يكون بزاوية 45 على مقطع كل من البلاطة والدرج وبسطوح خشنة

*زرع اشاير(ستكات صغيرة) على في الشاحط والبلاطة(عمودية على السطح المكسر) لتعوض مقاومة القص المفقودة بسبب فاصل الصب الناشئ

*الاهم هو مكان استناد هذه الكمرة على العمودين الذان عرضهما 30 سم 
ما هي الطريقة المثلى لتحميل هذه الكمرة على الاعمدة عبر براغي ام تزريع او تثبيت مقاطع معدنية على العمود ولحامها بحديد التسليح
ام يفضل ان نعمل SHIFT للكمرة الى جهة البلاطة وتحميلها على الكمرات التي على يمينها ويسارها بعد العمود (الكمرات B1)حتى لا نمس الاعمدة 
وذلك بتكسير جزء من الكمرات(المقطع كامل) بعرض الكمرة الجديدة بنفس شروط التكسير من حيث الخشونة والميل بزاوية 45 وزرع اشاير للقص ..

نرجو النصح وابداء الرأي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hassan elkholy (18 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور جدا للمعلومات القيمه بالرغم من إنى مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أغسطس 2014)

أبو نادر قال:


> استاذنا الكريم المهندس رزق حجاوي
> 
> ما نصيحتكم حول المشكلة التالية :
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
من وجهة نظري الافضل ازاحة موقع الكمرة B3 بحيث تصبح بجانب العمود مباشرة ويتم تحميل الكمره في هذه الحالة على الكمرتين B1 ولكن يجب اعادة التصميم للكمرة B3 يصبح ارتفاعها 50سم بدلا من 60سم حتى لا يتقاطع حديد التسليح للكمرتين B1 السفلي مع حديد التزريع للكمرة B3
بعد اعادة التصميم لها نقوم بتثقيب الكمرة B1 بالقطر المطلوب لحديد التسليح لها واستخدام مادة Hilti -Epoxy Adhesive وحسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعه.
الاجراءات المطلوبه

تدعيم البلاطة والكمرة B1 والدرج بواسطة الجكات لاقصى حد حتى نتمكن من عمل تقوس للاعلى في البلاطة على الاقل 2-3 مم. 
تحديد مكان الكمرة B3 وتكسير الخرسانة للبلاطة (بشكل عمودي) وليس هناك حاجة لعمل shear Connectors 
تكسير اعلى الكمرتين B1 حتى منسوب اسفل اسفل البلاطة . 
تنظيف الحديد بشكل جيد. 
تزريع حديد التلسيح السفلي في الكمرتين B1 مع تثبيته بشكل جيد عند التزريع حتى لا يتحرك من مكانه. 
صب خرسانة تزيد بمقدار 5 ميغا بسكال عن قوة الخرسانة المطلوبة وحجم حصويات Coarse Aggregates لا يزيد عن 10مم وSlump لا يقل عن 20 سم مع الرج الجيد. 
فك جكات الدعم بعد تصلب الخرسانة والحصول على القوة المطلوبة 





موقع الكمرة B3 المقترح


----------



## الاقدام (25 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي مشكله بسيطه ولكن يوجد اختلاف فى الاراء في حلها ، حيث أقوم بتنفيذ خزان أرضي سعة 50000 م3 ويوجد بالتصميم الخاص بقاعدة الخزان لبشه متغيرة السماكه ويوجد كعب في منطقة أسفل الحوائط الخارجيه ، وقد قمت بحفر منطقة الكعب بعمق 2متر وعرض 1.3متر من منسوب التأسيس مع ملاحظة أن التربه صخريه ، وبعد ذلك تغير تصميم الخزان وأصبحت أساساته عباره عن لبشه ذات سمك ثابت 90سم على كامل مسطح قاعدة الخزان وبدون كعب ، والاختلاف هنا في طريقة ردم هذا الكعب للوصول الى منسوب التأسيس ، هل يتم الردم بتربه subbase على طبقات أم يتم ردمها بخرسانه عاديه لكي تكون أقرب ما يكون للتربه الصخريه ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 أغسطس 2014)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي مشكله بسيطه ولكن يوجد اختلاف فى الاراء في حلها ، حيث أقوم بتنفيذ خزان أرضي سعة 50000 م3 ويوجد بالتصميم الخاص بقاعدة الخزان لبشه متغيرة السماكه ويوجد كعب في منطقة أسفل الحوائط الخارجيه ، وقد قمت بحفر منطقة الكعب بعمق 2متر وعرض 1.3متر من منسوب التأسيس مع ملاحظة أن التربه صخريه ، وبعد ذلك تغير تصميم الخزان وأصبحت أساساته عباره عن لبشه ذات سمك ثابت 90سم على كامل مسطح قاعدة الخزان وبدون كعب ، والاختلاف هنا في طريقة ردم هذا الكعب للوصول الى منسوب التأسيس ، هل يتم الردم بتربه subbase على طبقات أم يتم ردمها بخرسانه عاديه لكي تكون أقرب ما يكون للتربه الصخريه ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم
يطلب بيان ابعاد الخزان وشكله (دائري ، مستطيل) وكذلك موقع الجدار بالنسبة للحفر الذي تم 2*1.3 (بالوسط ام لا الطرف......)?
والمستغرب في حالة هذا التغير الكبير في التصميم .... وخصوصا ان يكون هناك كعب key لخزان ماء ؟؟؟
لاننا نحتاج الى كعب عندما يكون لدينا قوى افقية (ردم) وقى الاحتكاك frection بين القاعدة والتربة اقل من القوى الافقية الناجمة عن دفع التربة فيحدث slidding ولمقاومة ذلك بقوم بتنفيذ الكعب لذلك يكون شائعا او مستخدما في الجدران الاستنادية retaining wall اما في خزان مياه ...فهذه اول مرة اسمع بها ؟؟
والتعديل بان تكون سماكة قاعدة الخزان 90 سم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أغسطس 2014)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي مشكله بسيطه ولكن يوجد اختلاف فى الاراء في حلها ، حيث أقوم بتنفيذ خزان أرضي سعة 50000 م3 ويوجد بالتصميم الخاص بقاعدة الخزان لبشه متغيرة السماكه ويوجد كعب في منطقة أسفل الحوائط الخارجيه ، وقد قمت بحفر منطقة الكعب بعمق 2متر وعرض 1.3متر من منسوب التأسيس مع ملاحظة أن التربه صخريه ، وبعد ذلك تغير تصميم الخزان وأصبحت أساساته عباره عن لبشه ذات سمك ثابت 90سم على كامل مسطح قاعدة الخزان وبدون كعب ، والاختلاف هنا في طريقة ردم هذا الكعب للوصول الى منسوب التأسيس ، هل يتم الردم بتربه subbase على طبقات أم يتم ردمها بخرسانه عاديه لكي تكون أقرب ما يكون للتربه الصخريه ، وجزاكم الله خيرا



غالبا يفضل بعض المصممين زيادة سمك اللبشة للخزان عند الأطراف نتيجة لزيادة العزوم عند نقطة إتصال الحوائط مع الخزان إن ذلك يعتمد بالضرورة على النظام الإنشائى للخزان ...
أما كون المصمم قد غير قاعدة الخزان من قاعدة متغيرة السمك إلى قاعدة ثابتة السمك (90 سم) 
فالملاحظة الأولى على تلك النقطة هى أن سمك اللبشة كبير جدا طالما أن الخزان يرتكز على تربة صخرية

الملاحظة الثانية هو أنه يمكنك عمل لبشة بسمك من 30 إلى 40 سم مع زيادة السمك عند نقطة الأتصال بين قاعدة الخزان والحوائط الرأسية 

ولك ما تراه مناسبا للعمل الأنشائى الذى تقوم به

أما الإجابة على سؤالك بخصوص ملء الفراغ الناتج من عمل حفر زائد بالتربة فأرى أنه ملء تلك الفجوات بتربة رملية نظيفة سيعمل بكفاءة طالما أن تلك الطبقة من الرمل سوف ترتكز بالأخير على تربة صخرية فلا داعى لملء ذلك الفراغ بكتلة خرسانية فتلك تكلفة زائدة من وجهة نظرى لا داعى لها 

تحياتى


----------



## أبو نادر (28 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من وجهة نظري الافضل ازاحة موقع الكمرة B3 بحيث تصبح بجانب العمود مباشرة ويتم تحميل الكمره في هذه الحالة على الكمرتين B1 ولكن يجب اعادة التصميم للكمرة B3 يصبح ارتفاعها 50سم بدلا من 60سم حتى لا يتقاطع حديد التسليح للكمرتين B1 السفلي مع حديد التزريع للكمرة B3
> بعد اعادة التصميم لها نقوم بتثقيب الكمرة B1 بالقطر المطلوب لحديد التسليح لها واستخدام مادة Hilti -Epoxy Adhesive وحسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعه.
> الاجراءات المطلوبه
> ...



أستاذنا الفاضل م رزق الاخوة الافاضل استكمالا للفائدة ...
للاطلاع في المرفقات الحل الذي سيتم تنفيذه بإذن الله بمذكرته الحسابية وخطوات التنفيذ
...


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 أغسطس 2014)

ما اضرار زيادة نسبة Ankerite في الخرسانه ؟؟ وكيفية معالجة ذلك لخرسانة مصبوبة بالفعل


----------



## بهاء شحاتة (2 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس رزق 
اسمح لى ان ابدى اعجابى بحضرتك اولا
ثم اقول لك لا تغضب من شكر الناس لك
فمن لم يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله


----------



## hopeful 7 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس رزق 
مشكلة دائما ما تظهر فى العمل فى السعوديه اراها كثيرا وهى كما بالصورة 





وهى وضع مواسير الصرف داخل الجسور وقص الحديد ممكن نعرف كيفية التغلب على هذه المشكلة 
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 سبتمبر 2014)

hopeful 7 قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس رزق
> مشكلة دائما ما تظهر فى العمل فى السعوديه اراها كثيرا وهى كما بالصورة
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك على هذه المشاركة والتي تسلط فيها الضوء على مشكلة قائمة في مجال التنفيذ وخصوصا الابنية السكنية.
تعود اسباب المشكلة تصميمية وعدم الاهتمام بطريقة التنفيذ للمنظر المعماري والتقسيم المعماري اما الخدمات الاخرى (الكهرباء ، الميكانيك ......) فترحل مشاكلها للموقع ....وللاسف الحل لها يكون على حساب النواحي الانشائية وسلامة المنشأ مما ينتج عنها مشاكل مستقبلة مثل التشققات ... الهبوط ..... انهيارات للعناصر الانشائية ........ صعوبة الصيانة المستقبلة.
وهناك عددة حلول لحل مشكلة تمديد انابيب الصرف الصحي

التمديد الخارجي الظاهر للانبيب الرأسية على الجدران.
ان تكون الحمامات على منور بحيث يتم تنفيذ التمديدات على جدران المنور.
او تكون التمديدات اسفل بلاطة الحمام والخط المجمع يكون في المنور shaft
من الناحية الانشائية

ان تكون الكمرة التي ستمر بها غير حاملة (تعديل التحمل للبلاطة)
ان تكون البلاطة من الفلات flat slab
زيادة عرض الكمرة التي تمر بها انابيب الصرف مع اعادة الحساب الانشائي لهذه الكمرة بسبب مرور الانبوب بها وللمزيد بهذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t264004.html





التمديدات على الجدران الخارجية.




لاحظ المناور بجانب كل حمام




التمديدات اسفل الاسقف


----------



## hopeful 7 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا مهندس رزق على سرعة الاجابه


----------



## ابو محمد وحسين (24 سبتمبر 2014)

ماهي أفضل طريقة لوضع جوينات التمدد في صبة الارضيةسمكها10 سم تا تسلحها بشبك حديدي نوع prcحجم 4 ملم يتم وضعها داخل البيت (غرف النون والصالة والاستقبال والطبغ ) .وهل يمكن عدم وضع جوينات في الصبة لكل تكون اقوى ومتماسكة من اي هطول قدد تتعرض لها بسبب ضعف الأرض. .. او يتم وضع جوينات على شكل صليب يقسم المكان الى اربع أقسام او ويت وضع جوين يقسم المكان الى نصفين فقط ..وهل يمكن وضع الجةين فقط بين الصبة والحدران فقط منجهات الأربعة لتجنب قطع الحديد ...أو يتم وضع جوينات تمدد 4*4 أو 3*2 ولكن في أعلى الصبه اي فوق المشبك مباشرة دوت قطعة اي يكون الحوين في المنطقة العلوية من الصبة اي في 8 سم فقط ....يرحى الاجابة كوني جدا قلق من حدوث هوطول في التربة بسسب ضعفها ..أو تحدب الثبة في حالة عدم وضع حوينات تمددو نكماش ...ةشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 سبتمبر 2014)

ابو محمد وحسين قال:


> ماهي أفضل طريقة لوضع جوينات التمدد في صبة الارضيةسمكها10 سم تا تسلحها بشبك حديدي نوع prcحجم 4 ملم يتم وضعها داخل البيت (غرف النون والصالة والاستقبال والطبغ ) .وهل يمكن عدم وضع جوينات في الصبة لكل تكون اقوى ومتماسكة من اي هطول قدد تتعرض لها بسبب ضعف الأرض. .. او يتم وضع جوينات على شكل صليب يقسم المكان الى اربع أقسام او ويت وضع جوين يقسم المكان الى نصفين فقط ..وهل يمكن وضع الجةين فقط بين الصبة والحدران فقط منجهات الأربعة لتجنب قطع الحديد ...أو يتم وضع جوينات تمدد 4*4 أو 3*2 ولكن في أعلى الصبه اي فوق المشبك مباشرة دوت قطعة اي يكون الحوين في المنطقة العلوية من الصبة اي في 8 سم فقط ....يرحى الاجابة كوني جدا قلق من حدوث هوطول في التربة بسسب ضعفها ..أو تحدب الثبة في حالة عدم وضع حوينات تمددو نكماش ...ةشكرا


السلام عليكم
للاسف سؤالك بحاجة للتوضيح اذا امكن مخطط او سكتش يوضح طلبك


----------



## hopeful 7 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت توضح لنا بالتفصيل اماكن توقف الصب فى العناصر الانشائيه كالكمرات والبلاطات واللبشه 
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## mostafa7101980 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

you can check with fischer company 
you can download fischer software from this link 

http://www.fischer.co.uk/Home/Support/fixperience-software.aspx

its very nice one


----------



## ديميرونى (26 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اذنك يامهندس رزف عندي في النشروع تركيب عدد 2 مولد كهربائي قدرة 100 كيلو وات علي ارضية خرسانية المولد داخل حاوية عازلة للصوت وترتكز علي قطاع channel هو نقطة الربط بين المولد والارضية الخرسانة ازاي اصمم القاعدة الخرسانية اسفل المولد والربط بين القطاع channel والخرسانة


----------



## الاقدام (26 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندى سؤال بخصوص أماكن توقف ووصل حديد التسليح فى لبشه سمكها 90 سم لخزان ارضي ابعاده 50م * 40م وارتفاع 8م وبه 50 عمود المسافات بينهم فى حدود 8م فى كل اتجاه ، وكانت المخططات الخاصه باللبشه حددت اماكن توقف ووصل اسياخ الحديد وكانت أماكن توقف ووصل الحديد السفلي بالطبع بمنتصف البواكي وأماكن توقف ووصل الحديد العلوي في أماكن الاعمده ، وهذه الطريقه سوف تتسبب في تهدير كبير للحديد ، فهل يمكن فرد الاسياخ بطولها كاملا 12 متر ثم وصلها بعد ذلك بوصلة شد 60 أو 65 مره قطر السيخ سواء كان التوقف فى منطقة اجهادات شد أو ضغط ؟؟؟؟ مع العلم أن الكود المستخدم هو الكود البريطاني وشكرا .


----------



## حسام محمد السعيد (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاقدام (28 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ، أرجو الافاده ياجماعه.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ديميرونى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذنك يامهندس رزف عندي في النشروع تركيب عدد 2 مولد كهربائي قدرة 100 كيلو وات علي ارضية خرسانية المولد داخل حاوية عازلة للصوت وترتكز علي قطاع channel هو نقطة الربط بين المولد والارضية الخرسانة ازاي اصمم القاعدة الخرسانية اسفل المولد والربط بين القطاع channel والخرسانة


السلام عليكم
اليك ما تمت الكتابه به سابقا بخصوص سؤالك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t344799.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t359579.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 سبتمبر 2014)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندى سؤال بخصوص أماكن توقف ووصل حديد التسليح فى لبشه سمكها 90 سم لخزان ارضي ابعاده 50م * 40م وارتفاع 8م وبه 50 عمود المسافات بينهم فى حدود 8م فى كل اتجاه ، وكانت المخططات الخاصه باللبشه حددت اماكن توقف ووصل اسياخ الحديد وكانت أماكن توقف ووصل الحديد السفلي بالطبع بمنتصف البواكي وأماكن توقف ووصل الحديد العلوي في أماكن الاعمده ، وهذه الطريقه سوف تتسبب في تهدير كبير للحديد ، فهل يمكن فرد الاسياخ بطولها كاملا 12 متر ثم وصلها بعد ذلك بوصلة شد 60 أو 65 مره قطر السيخ سواء كان التوقف فى منطقة اجهادات شد أو ضغط ؟؟؟؟ مع العلم أن الكود المستخدم هو الكود البريطاني وشكرا .


السلام عليكم
يمكن صب قاعدة الخزان بدون توقف .
بخصوص حديد التسليح يمكنك استخدام طول 12 م وعمل الوصلات على الشد على يكون الوصل بالتناوب اي يجب ان الا يكون الحديد السفلي 50% على الاكثر موصول في منطقة واحد لذلك يكون بشكل متبادل سواء للحديد السفلي ام العلوي .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 سبتمبر 2014)

hopeful 7 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياريت توضح لنا بالتفصيل اماكن توقف الصب فى العناصر الانشائيه كالكمرات والبلاطات واللبشه
> وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


السلام عليكم
الفواصل في الكمرات والبلاطات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210013.html
الفواصل في اللبشة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245013.html


----------



## الاقدام (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*الف شكر يابشمهندس رزق ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك وشكرا على مجهود حضرتك معانا.*
*وكان عندي بعض الاستفسارات البسيطه لخزان شبيه بهذا الخزان ولكنه ضعف مساحته 50000م3 وبه جدار وسطي يقسم الخزان الى نصفين:*
*1- ما هو طول الوصله بالضبط فى الكود البريطاني انا حاولت اوصلها بس معرفتش بس عرفت انها 65 مره قطر السيخ فى منطقة اجهادات الشد فهل هذا صحيح؟؟.*
*2- وصل الاسياخ بهذه الطريقه غالبا سوف تقف الاسياخ فى مناطق أقصى اجهادات شد وهذا يغاير ما أوصى به الكود المصري على سبيل المثال فهل هناك مشكله في ذلك وهل الكود البريطاني يسمح بذلك؟؟*
*3- بالنسبه لصبة اللبشه المسلحه مره واحده ، فإنه يوجد بالمخطط قيود فى صبة الخرسانه وعلى حسب فهمي لهذه الملاحظات فإنه يمنع الصبه لطول أكثر من 30 مترا مره واحده ويتم تقسيم الخزان الى قطع لا يزيد ابعادها عن 30م*30م وبين كل قطعه وأخرى تُترك شريحه بعمق اللبشه تُصب بعد 21 يوم من صبة القطع كما هو مرفق فى المخطط فلماذا هذه الشروط مع العلم انه لا يوجد فواصل تمدد باللبشه.*
*4- مرفق تسليح للبشة الخزان وكان التسليح به الكثير من الوصلات فى السفلى والعلوي وهذه الوصلات سوف يصعب عمل خلف وصلات لها اذا تم الالتزام بها وعدم استخدام الاسياخ بطولها 12متر.*مشاهدة المرفق طھط³ظ„ظٹط­ ط§ظ„ظ„ط¨ط´ظ‡.rarمشاهدة المرفق ظ‚ط·ط§ط¹ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط·ظٹ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ط¨ط´ظ‡.rar
*وجزاكم الله خيرا.*


----------



## Terminator 2013 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
نظام هذا السلم slab on grade stair يصل بين منسوب الشارع لقاعه ايضا slab on grade 
السؤال عن كيفية تنفيذ هذا السلم


----------



## الاقدام (2 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ، أرجو الافاده ياجماعه.​


----------



## الاقدام (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام وكل أعضاء الملتقى وجميع المسلمين بخير وأمان وسلام وحب ورحمه


----------



## الاقدام (7 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أفيدونا ياجماعة الخير


----------



## فؤاد العقابي (7 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي العزيز لاداعي للقلق فالمساحة ليست كبيرة ومرعبة الى هذا الحد وهي طبيعية جدا والاحمال سوف تنتقل باتجاه ال 4 متر الاتجاه القصير والتسليح كافي جدا فما عليك سوى تكسير كاشي الارضيات وصب بادلو ويناء جدار ولحد السقف او قبله بقليل ((التماس يكون بالحشو باي مادة تعجبك )) وانهاء الجدار وانتهى الموضوع ....هواية هيج بالعراق امور تصير وماكو ضرر ...برج السنك للاتصالات بقت الجسور عائمة وبدون عمود يسندها للطوابق الاخيرة جراء القصف الامريكي وما صار شي بيها .... تحياتي اخوية العزيز


----------



## حسام محمد السعيد (10 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم م/ رزق نشكركم على كم هذه المعلومات وجعلها الله عزوجل فى ميزان حسناتكم
ونتشوق من حضرتكم افادتنا بالاجابه على السؤال المتروح من قبلكم
- الخزات بالطبع يحتاج الى الفحص بالماء ويتم ملئ الخزات بالماء والنظر من حول الخزان بوجود تسريب ام لا
- الخزان تحت الارض وبم انه خزان تهويه ومعرض لعدم وجود ماء بداخله اذا يحتاج الى فواصل تمدد
- ويمكن الصب تحت هذه الظروف .


----------



## أبو العز عادل (1 نوفمبر 2014)

مبنى مؤلف من أربعة طوابق و قبو و يريد مالكه أن يوسعة من أحد الجوانب 5 متر ..كيف يتم التنفيذ في هذه الحالة و ربط التوسعة الجديدة مع المبنى القديم ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 نوفمبر 2014)

أبو العز عادل قال:


> مبنى مؤلف من أربعة طوابق و قبو و يريد مالكه أن يوسعة من أحد الجوانب 5 متر ..كيف يتم التنفيذ في هذه الحالة و ربط التوسعة الجديدة مع المبنى القديم ؟؟



*ولماذ يربط التوسعة الجديدة بالقديمة .. يفضل فى مثل الحالة ان يتم الفصل بينهم ... ام هناك هناك امر غير واضخ . يرجى التوضيح .*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 نوفمبر 2014)

حسام محمد السعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم م/ رزق نشكركم على كم هذه المعلومات وجعلها الله عزوجل فى ميزان حسناتكم
> ونتشوق من حضرتكم افادتنا بالاجابه على السؤال المتروح من قبلكم
> - الخزات بالطبع يحتاج الى الفحص بالماء ويتم ملئ الخزات بالماء والنظر من حول الخزان بوجود تسريب ام لا
> - الخزان تحت الارض وبم انه خزان تهويه ومعرض لعدم وجود ماء بداخله اذا يحتاج الى فواصل تمدد
> - ويمكن الصب تحت هذه الظروف .


السلام عليكم
بخصوص المشاركات السابقة بموضوع مشاكل تنفيذية فقد اطرح السؤال للنقاش وبعد عددة ايام من المشاركات كنت اضع الحل من وجهة نظري لذلك ستجد الاجابة على اسئلتك في المشاركات اللاحقة لموضوع البحث.
بخصوص الخزانات الكبيرة الحالة والتي تكون فوق مستوى الارض لا يتم فحصها وانما بعد الانتهاء من اعمال والمعالجة للاخراسانة في اماكن التعشيش segregation and honeycombs واماكن التشققات الشعرية وكذلك اماكن Tie Rods والعزل للخرسانة من الداخل يتم تعبئة الخزان بالماء عند مرحلة التشغيل واية تسرب للمياه يحصل بعد ذلك يتم معالجتة خارجيا بمواد خاصة سرعية التصلب وتوقف التسرب مباشرة water plug grout .
اما بخصوص خزان التهوية فيبدو ان حصل لديك اختلاف في المصطلح فخزان النهويةaeration Tank وهي تستخدم في محطات التنقية والتي تعمل على نظام المعالجة البيولوجية حيث تكون دائما ممتلئة بمواد الصرف الصحي ويتم ضخ الهواء المياه في الخزان من اجل تأمين الاكسجين للبكتيريا بحيت تبقى التفاعلات الهوائية هي التي تعيش والتعذية على المخلف الصحية وتحليلها وليس البكتيريا اللاهوائية والتي تؤدي الى انتشار الروائح الكريه من خزان التهوية اذا كانت التفاعلات لاهوئية في الخزان.


----------



## أبو العز عادل (2 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا أخي المهندس الصامت لتجاوبك معي و لكن 
ماهي الإجراءات الواجب اتباعها بالنسبة لعمق التأسيس للتوسعة الجديدة و كذلك تنفيذ القواعد للتوسعة بجانب القديم حيث سيكون التباعد بين الأعمدة الجديدة و القديمة حوالي نصف متر ..هل يعني ستنفذ بلاطة السقف بجانب القديمة كظفر ؟؟؟ ارجوا التوضيح فقط في كيفية تنفيذ القواعد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 نوفمبر 2014)

أبو العز عادل قال:


> شكرا أخي المهندس الصامت لتجاوبك معي و لكن
> ماهي الإجراءات الواجب اتباعها بالنسبة لعمق التأسيس للتوسعة الجديدة و كذلك تنفيذ القواعد للتوسعة بجانب القديم حيث سيكون التباعد بين الأعمدة الجديدة و القديمة حوالي نصف متر ..هل يعني ستنفذ بلاطة السقف بجانب القديمة كظفر ؟؟؟ ارجوا التوضيح فقط في كيفية تنفيذ القواعد



يفض عمق التاسيس ان يكون مع نفس عمق التاسيس للمبنى القديم . وقد يكون اقل لا مشكلة . ولكن كلما زاد عمق التاسيس ستحتاج لسند المبنى القديم ..لذا يفضل ان يكون منسوب التاسيس الجديد متساوى مع القديم او اكبر قليلا . ويفضل عند اىتلاص فى الخرسانات سواء للقواعد او الاعمدة او البلاطات ان يتم فصلها بلوح من الفلين . اوى اى مادة فاصلة ... باختصار اعتبره مبنى جديد لا يمت للبمنى القديم بصلة ... 
وارجو ان توضح سؤالك بخصوص تنفيذ القواعد . نصف المتر بين القواعد كاف جدا لتنفيذها ... وان كان فى مثل هذه الحالة ان تكون القواعد ملاصقة للجار تماما ...


----------



## eng.abua7mad (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*التأسيس على ارض صخرية تحتوي على تكهفات وصدوع*

السادة المهندسين الاكارم بعد التحية للجميع اطرح لكم هذه المشكلة التي واجهتني اثناء تنفيذي لمشروع سكني عبارة عن عدد من الوحدات السكنية , وعند الحفر اتضح لنا ان تربة التأسيس هي تربة صخرية مفككة ( صخور بأقطار صغيره متراصة فيما بينها )بمناطق ومتكتله باحجام كبيرة بمناطق اخرى وتحتوي على كهوف , واتضح ايضا وجود صدوع (شقوق ) عرض الشق 30 سم بالكتل الكبيرة , طبعا لا توجد ارض اخرى لنقل المشروع اليها , واقترح تقديم حلول منطقية لمعالجة المشكلة :-طبعا لحل مشكلة التكهفات وتثبيت التربة اسفل منسوب التأسيس تم اقتراح حقن التربة , ولكن ما هو الحل لمعالجة الصدوع ؟ وما نوع التأسيس الانسب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 ديسمبر 2014)

eng.abua7mad قال:


> السادة المهندسين الاكارم بعد التحية للجميع اطرح لكم هذه المشكلة التي واجهتني اثناء تنفيذي لمشروع سكني عبارة عن عدد من الوحدات السكنية , وعند الحفر اتضح لنا ان تربة التأسيس هي تربة صخرية مفككة ( صخور بأقطار صغيره متراصة فيما بينها )بمناطق ومتكتله باحجام كبيرة بمناطق اخرى وتحتوي على كهوف , واتضح ايضا وجود صدوع (شقوق ) عرض الشق 30 سم بالكتل الكبيرة , طبعا لا توجد ارض اخرى لنقل المشروع اليها , واقترح تقديم حلول منطقية لمعالجة المشكلة :-طبعا لحل مشكلة التكهفات وتثبيت التربة اسفل منسوب التأسيس تم اقتراح حقن التربة , ولكن ما هو الحل لمعالجة الصدوع ؟ وما نوع التأسيس الانسب


السلام عليكم
قبل تقديم الاقتراحات يجب معرفة طبيعة الارض التي سيتم التأسيس عليها من خلال اخذ مجسات باعماق مختلفة حسب متطلبات البناء ومن خلال قراءة تقرير فحص التربة يمكن اعطاء الحلول الهندسية .
اما اذا لم يكن هناك مجسات وتقرير فحص تربة فيكون عندها اي اقتراح هو اجتهاد مبنى على غير اسس هندسية يمكن الوثوق بها ؟.
لم تذكر عدد الطوابق لهذه الاسكانات ؟.


----------



## azawye (20 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
م. رزق 
لو سمحت كنت عايز أستفيد من خبراتك 
لو أنا عندى مبنى مكون من بدروم وأرضى و6متكرر 
وفى من ناحيتين جار ويوجد مياه جوفية ....
أنا اخترت انى أعمل secant pile فهل اعملها كلها على محيط المبنى ولا من عند الجار فقط والباقى حوائط ساندة وهل د اختيار كويس ولا فى حاجة تانية أفضل ؟
ولو عملت secant pile وفى عمود جار اخترت انى اعمل كمره على محيط ال secant pile من فوق واركب العمود عليها زى corpel كدا بس شايف ان فى حلول أفضل من كدا ياريت تفيدنا بيها .
وهل الخازوق اللى فيه بنتونيت مع رمل وأسمنت أسلحه برده ؟؟
أرجوو الإفادة 
وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 ديسمبر 2014)

azawye قال:


> السلام عليكم
> م. رزق
> لو سمحت كنت عايز أستفيد من خبراتك
> لو أنا عندى مبنى مكون من بدروم وأرضى و6متكرر
> ...


السلام عليكم
لم تذكر في البداية هل هذا مشروع يراد تنفيذة ام هو مشروع تخرج ؟
هناك العديد من المعطيات اللازمة في تحديد نوعية وطريقة تنفيذ نظام دعم التربة Shoring system لم يتم ذكرها ومنها

عمق التأسيس للاساسات
منسوب الاساسات للجار
منسوب المياه الجوفية
هل الحهات التي لا يوجد بها جار يمكن حفرها بميول ام لا ؟
نوعية التربة ومواصفاتها بالمشروع
ابعاد الحفر (الطول ، العرض )
سكتش يوضح موقع الجار بالنسبة للارض والجهات الاخرى هل بها خدمات وعلى اي منسوب.
بعد كل المعطيات السابقة يمكن تحديد طريقة التدعيم للحفرية بطريقة Secant piles or Diaphragm wall 
وذا بحث في الملتقى ستجد العديد من المشاركات تشرح طلبك بالتفصيل..... وعلى العموم فان تصميم اعمال الدعم للتربة من الاعمال المتخصصة يتم اللجوء لمكاتب جيوتكنيكال او شركات تنفيذ مع تقديم الحسابات الانشائية اللازمة التي تثبت صحة التصميم.


----------



## azawye (20 ديسمبر 2014)

أولا : حابب انى أشكر حضرتك ع الموضوع الأكثر من رائع د وربنا يجزيك كل خير .
المشرع عايز يتنفذ لسه 
بالنسبة حضرتك لعمق التأسيس على -3.5 
عمق الجار على بعد -2 
منسوب المياه على بعد -2 
بالنسبة للميول أنا حضرتك مش عايز أعملها عشان هتاكل جزء م الشارع هو الموقع على ناصية م الشمال والغرب جار والشرق شارع 6 متر والجنوب شارع 12 متر 
بمناسبة الميول ياريت لو حضرتك تفيدنا وتقولى امته اعمل ميول وامته لأ ؟
ويا سلام لو يدنا معرفة وتقولى لو معلومات عامة عن diaphram wall
وشكرا .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 ديسمبر 2014)

azawye قال:


> أولا : حابب انى أشكر حضرتك ع الموضوع الأكثر من رائع د وربنا يجزيك كل خير .
> المشرع عايز يتنفذ لسه
> بالنسبة حضرتك لعمق التأسيس على -3.5
> عمق الجار على بعد -2
> ...


السلام عليكم
يتم عمل ميول بالحفر عندما يكون لدينا مسافة تسمح بعمل الميول دون ان تؤثر على الخدمات او المباني القائمة من حثيت عملها او استقرارها
بخصوص الجدار الساند لتربة الحفر daiphragm wall اليك هذه المشاركات السابقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350447-3.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-71.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-56.html


----------



## rambaldi5 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني انا مبتدا هل من مساعدة
عندي مشكل في تصميم poutre (عارضة) هل هنا المكان المناسب مشكورين


----------



## kiloNewton (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته 
المهندس رزق اتمنى ان تكون باحسن حال لدي تساؤل 
اعمل حاليا على تصميم عمارة بها مسبح داخلي كبير في الدور العاشر العمارة 14 دور 
ماهي الاعتبارات التصميمية التي احتاج ان انتبه لها ؟ هل يوجد اشتراطات معينة بالكود الامريكي للمسابح الداخلية؟
هل من الافضل تصمم جدران المسابح على انها ستكةن معرضة مباشرة للماء وعلى عرض الكراك كالخزانات ام افضل توصيف مواد تشطيبية محددة مقاومة للماء

اتمنى الا اكود اثقلت عليك بالسؤال ودمت بود


----------



## amr2021 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

:20::20::20:


----------



## Badrhelal111 (4 يناير 2015)

:20::20:


----------



## jadyamin (6 أبريل 2015)

سلام اشكر جميع القائمين ومشاركين في هذا المنتدى الرائع ولكن عندي تعقيب بسيط بشان ملفات الاخوة المهندسين حيث ان حفضها في مواقع مثل 4 شيرد او اخرى يصعب تنزليها ويجعلها قابلة للحذف في اي وقت, ارجو من ادارة المنتدى وضع قسم خاص او مكتبة الكترونية لرفع ملفات الاخوة المهندسين المهمة لما فيها فائدة للجميع وشكرا .


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (12 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ...

لدينا مشكله كالاتي .. لدينا سور خارجي لمبني بارتفاع 2 م من البلوك مع وجود اعمده كونكريتيه مفرده كل 6 م ومزدوجه كل 12 م ابعاد العامود 20 ×40 سم.اي وجود بروز من احد وجهي الجدار للعامود بمقدار 20 سم عند التنفيذ قام المقاول بعكس اتجاه الاعمده اي عدم وجود اي بروز للاعمده من السور .. السؤال هو ماهو الضرر الانشائي بسبب هذا العمل وماهو الحل الافضل .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 مايو 2015)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> لدينا مشكله كالاتي .. لدينا سور خارجي لمبني بارتفاع 2 م من البلوك مع وجود اعمده كونكريتيه مفرده كل 6 م ومزدوجه كل 12 م ابعاد العامود 20 ×40 سم.اي وجود بروز من احد وجهي الجدار للعامود بمقدار 20 سم عند التنفيذ قام المقاول بعكس اتجاه الاعمده اي عدم وجود اي بروز للاعمده من السور .. السؤال هو ماهو الضرر الانشائي بسبب هذا العمل وماهو الحل الافضل .


السلام عليكم
من الناحية الانشاية ليس هناك مشكلة ولكن هذا يتعارض من الناحية المعمارية والمنظر الخارجي


----------



## ابو نواف 111111 (17 مايو 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------



## حسام قسام (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
أرجو التوجيه لحل المشكلة التالية:
1- تم تنفيذ خوازيق متقاطعة بدون حديد تسليح في معظمها والتي تحتوي حديد تسليح فهو ضعيف جدا 10 مم ونسبتها حوالي 20% من اجمالي عدد الخوازيق وهو 400 خازوق.
2- ضلعين أقطار الخوازيق فيها هو 40 سم بطول 12 متر وضلعين أقطار الخوازيق 60 سم بطول 12 متر
3- عمق الحفر المطلوب الوصول اليه هو 7.70 م علما أن التربة منجبية ومنسوب المياه الجوفيه هو على 3.40 م
4- تم حفر 6 م من الارض ثم عجز المقاول عن تجفيف الموقع .
5- مساحة الارض 2175 م2 وقد ظهرت ثقوب وتشرخات في الخوازيق المتقاطعة بالاضافة الى عدم استقامتها الافقية والشاقولية 
6- المطلوب المساعدة من قبلكم بمايلي:
- توضيح أنسب طريقة لموضوع الحقن الموصى به والمواد التي ستستخدم فيه وعلى أي عمق وأسلوبه وهل سيكون مجديا.
- توضيح طريقة تدعيم الخوازيق المتقاطعة في ضوء المعطيات أعلاه .
- هل من الممكن التواصل عبر الايميل ان أمكن معكم في حال طلبكم لأية معلومات أزو صور أو مخططات لتوضيح الفكرة لكم وشكرا الايميل هو : ​[email protected]


----------



## المصري3 (25 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
كنت اسأل حضراتكم اصحاب الخبره اذا كان عندي مشروع به مجموعة اعمدة بمحاور في اتجاه معين ومجموعة اعمدة بمحاور بزاوية 45 درجه على الاعمده الاخرى سؤالي لحضراتكم كيفية عمل خنزيرة لمجموعتين الاعمده مع بعض .
ولحضرتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ArSam (25 يونيو 2015)

من الأفضل اخي الكريم ان ترفق المسقط الأفقي كي يتضح السؤال والجواب.


----------



## المصري3 (26 يونيو 2015)

الاخ المهندس ArSamمرفق مسقط افقي مبين عليه توضيح السؤال مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان عمق الحفر 3 م ومطلوب عمل خنزيره توقع عليها محاور الاعمدة كما بالمخطط ولحضرتك وكل المشتركين بالمنتدي الف شكر


----------



## abdelrhman elroky (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يونيو 2015)

المصري3 قال:


> الاخ المهندس ArSamمرفق مسقط افقي مبين عليه توضيح السؤال مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان عمق الحفر 3 م ومطلوب عمل خنزيره توقع عليها محاور الاعمدة كما بالمخطط ولحضرتك وكل المشتركين بالمنتدي الف شكر مشاهدة المرفق 108846


السلام عليكم
لتنفيذ العمل بدقة يفضل استخدام التوتال ستيشن total station في تنزيل اماكن القواعد والاعمدة والجدران ام عمل خنزيرة فهو غير عملي وفي دقيق في حالتك.


----------



## المصري3 (27 يونيو 2015)

مهندس رزق متشكر لحضرتك جدا على مرورك ولكن اتمنى من حضرتك لو تساعدني في حل المشكلة دي لاني مش متاح عندي في الموقع توتلستيشن والحل الوحيد هو توقيع المحاور بالطريقة التقليدية باستخدام الخنزيره وانا اللي اعرفه توقيع المحاور على خنزيره عدله لكن كون في نفس المشروع محاور بزاوية مختلفة لم انفذها قبل ذلك ومتشكر لحضرتك مرة تانيه.


----------



## aqel twfeek (8 يوليو 2015)

*iraq*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب وعدي لكم بأن اناقش موضوع البحث رقم (2) الخاص بنتفيذ خزان قطر 44 متر ولكن للاسف كان عدد المشاركات = صفر وهذا طبيعي ولا يوجد لدي اي تعليق
> ويبقةى هذا الموضوع مفتوحا .


السلام عليكم
ارجو التفضل بمساعدتي في تحديد نسبة الانحراف في الخلطة الاسفلتيه في حالة حدوث فشل في التدرج وكيفيه تحديد مبلغ الخصم من المقاول ولكم الشكر.


----------



## hamdytaha (8 يوليو 2015)

الحل انك تعمل خنزيرة فى الاتجاه العدل وخنزيرة اخرى على زاوية 45 والله اعلم


----------



## المصري3 (10 يوليو 2015)

مهندس حمدي فكرت في ذلك ولكنها غير عمليه على الاطلاق خاصة ان الحفر عميق ومن ثم الخنزيره هتكون داخل حدود الحفر


----------



## abouzaid42 (22 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو معرفة أراء حضراتكم فى الاتى
لدى خزان مياه ارضى 40*70 تم صب اللبشه على مره واحده بدون فواصل انشائيه
اما الجدران فتم صبها على مراحل بفواصل صب ولا يوجد اى فاصل تمدد
الان السؤال بالنسبه لسقف الخزان هل يمكن او هل يجب عمل فواصل تمدد فيه ام يمكن صبه مره واحده 
علماً ان المخططات لا يوجد بها فواصل إنشائيه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يوليو 2015)

abouzaid42 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو معرفة أراء حضراتكم فى الاتى
> لدى خزان مياه ارضى 40*70 تم صب اللبشه على مره واحده بدون فواصل انشائيه
> اما الجدران فتم صبها على مراحل بفواصل صب ولا يوجد اى فاصل تمدد
> ...


السلام عليكم
ليس لديك مشكله باذن الله من ناحية عدم وجود فواصل تمدد اذا تم اخذ تاثير ذلك بعين الاعتبار عند التصميم في حساب كمية حديد التسليح المطلوبة.


----------



## abouzaid42 (22 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً لسرعة الرد


----------



## abouzaid42 (22 يوليو 2015)

بمعنى ان لا تقل نسبة التسليح عن 0.3% من القطاع الخرسانى
هل النسبه صحيحه


----------



## abouzaid42 (22 يوليو 2015)

اخى المهندس المصرى 
اعتقد ملف الاوتوكاد قد يساعدك كثيراً فى توقيع تلك الاعمده وذلك بتوصيف ثلاثة اركان لكل عمود 
( توصف بابعاد افقيه وراسيه لكل ركن نسبة الى المحاور الرئيسيه) وتجاهل المحاور على الزاويه45 
وفى حالة اعمده دائريه يكفى مركز الدائره


----------



## الاقدام (26 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو إفادتي بخصوص هذا السؤال ( ماهو أقصى سمك للخرسانه العاديه بدون تسليح يُمكن صبها أسفل الاساسات ، بهدف تحسين تربة التأسيس ).


----------



## abouzaid42 (28 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص خزانات المياه الارضيه 
هل الافضل إجراء إختبار التسرب قبل صب سقف الخزان حيث يكون من السهل عمل المعالجه اللازمه فى حال وجود تسرب ؟
ام الاختبار بعد صب السقف واكتمال العناصر الإنشائيه للخزان ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 يوليو 2015)

abouzaid42 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص خزانات المياه الارضيه
> هل الافضل إجراء إختبار التسرب قبل صب سقف الخزان حيث يكون من السهل عمل المعالجه اللازمه فى حال وجود تسرب ؟
> ام الاختبار بعد صب السقف واكتمال العناصر الإنشائيه للخزان ؟


السلام عليكم
ليس هناك فرق في الفحص سواءا كان السقف مصبوب او لا ,لكن يجب الانتباه انه في حالة الرغبة بالفحص قبل صب السقف انه قد تم التصميم على هذه الحالة اي ان الخزان ممتلئ بالماء وبدون سقف ولا يوجد تربة حول الخزان .


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (10 سبتمبر 2015)

*طلب حل مشكلة خشب مدفون بالكمرات*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
الأفاضل السادة الاستشاريين :
ارجو سرعة التفاعل و المساعدة في مشكلة غريبة ظهرت لي 
قام مهندس المقاول بدفن خشب ( بلي وود ) في الكمرات ( الدفن على شكل الواح خشبية مجاورة لبعضها و ليس على شكل صندوق فيه فراغ) بديلا عن مواسير الصحي و السليفات الخاصة بها و تكفل بازالتها 
و حاليا حدثت تغييرات و لم نستطع ازالة هذه ( المواسير الخشبية !! الاقتراضية !!) علما انها مدفونة داخل كمرة مقلوية و في اماكن كمرة ساطقة تصل الى متر و ( 1.1 متر )
و الآن قال ان الحل لتمرير مواسير الصحي هو عمل كور داخل السقف مقابل اماكن المواسير الاصلية و سليفاتها الخشبية علما ان السقف p.t
الرجاء سرعة الرد و التفاعل هل هناك حل آخر غير الكور 
هل هناك طريقة عمليا للتخلص من الخشب؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خير سلفا


----------



## الاقدام (29 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أرجو معرفة رأي حضراتكم في موضوع بخصوص مادة اعادة الردم للخنادق بها مواسير مياه ، والعمل عباره عن شبكه مياه بأطوال كبيره يصل طولها حتى 100 كم ، حيثُ أنني أُريد أن أردم كامل ارتفاع قطاع الخندق حتى منسوب الارض الطبيعيه بمادة الرمل فقط ، مع العلم أنه :-

1- تم توضيح أن المادة المُستخدمه في الفرشه أسفل وحول وأعلى المواسير بـ 30سم هي مادة الرمل النظيف طبقا للمواصفات الفنيه للمشروع وأما باقي ارتفاع الخندق حتى منسوب الارض الطبيعيه فلم تُحدد المواصفات نوع مادة الردم بشكل واضح حيث ذكرت المواصفات أن (مواد الردم واعادة الردم من مواد مقبوله انشائيا لايزيد قياس الواحده منها عن بوصه واحده ، وتكون من التربه الطبيعيه ، وخاليه من الصخور والكتل والمواد العضويه والنباتيه وان تكون من ناتج الحفريات الصالحه للردم أو مستخرجه من حفر امداد معتمده ويجب أن تكون هذه المواد مطابقه للمواصفات الـ(AASHTO-M145) . فقط المواد المعتمده تستخدم في اعمال الردم واعادة الردم.).

2- المواسير المُستخدمه بالمشروع (مواسير Ductile ) أقطار مُختلفه من 400مم وحتى 1200مم.

3- الشبكه تقع بوادي مُعرض دائما للسيول.

4- الاستشاري مُعترض على مادة اعادة الردم بالرمل ويطلب الردم بـ(Subbase).

[h=3]فهل مادة الرمل تفي بالمطلوب أم لابد من الردم بـ Subbase ؟؟ ، وجزاكم الله خيرا.[/h]


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 نوفمبر 2015)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أرجو معرفة رأي حضراتكم في موضوع بخصوص مادة اعادة الردم للخنادق بها مواسير مياه ، والعمل عباره عن شبكه مياه بأطوال كبيره يصل طولها حتى 100 كم ، حيثُ أنني أُريد أن أردم كامل ارتفاع قطاع الخندق حتى منسوب الارض الطبيعيه بمادة الرمل فقط ، مع العلم أنه :-
> 
> 1- تم توضيح أن المادة المُستخدمه في الفرشه أسفل وحول وأعلى المواسير بـ 30سم هي مادة الرمل النظيف طبقا للمواصفات الفنيه للمشروع وأما باقي ارتفاع الخندق حتى منسوب الارض الطبيعيه فلم تُحدد المواصفات نوع مادة الردم بشكل واضح حيث ذكرت المواصفات أن (مواد الردم واعادة الردم من مواد مقبوله انشائيا لايزيد قياس الواحده منها عن بوصه واحده ، وتكون من التربه الطبيعيه ، وخاليه من الصخور والكتل والمواد العضويه والنباتيه وان تكون من ناتج الحفريات الصالحه للردم أو مستخرجه من حفر امداد معتمده ويجب أن تكون هذه المواد مطابقه للمواصفات الـ(AASHTO-M145) . فقط المواد المعتمده تستخدم في اعمال الردم واعادة الردم.).
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
موضوع نوعية الردم فوق الانابيب موضع اختلاف بين المهندسين ولكل وجهة نظر صحيحة .


فاعادة استخدام مواد الحفريات بعد اذا كانت مطابقة للمواصفات تكون قليله جدا لانها تحتاج الى معالجة لتطابق المواصفات (التنخيل/الغربله ، ازالة الحجارة، اضافة مواد اخرى ....) واستخدام ناتج الحفريات هو من اجل التوفير ولكنه عادة لا يفي بالحاجة واذا طابق المواصفات فانه يكلف ماديا في الدك على طبقات ويحتاج الى وقت.
استخدام مواد مختارة selective materials مطابق للمواصفات وهنا التكلفة اعلى من استخدام ناتج الحفريات وكذلك تكلف ماديا في الدك على طبقات وتحتاج الى وقت.
استخدام مواد ذات الحجم الواحد single size (وبدون فرق تكلفة )حيث يتم استخدام الرمل او الحصى sand or gravel بقياس معين وبالتالي يتم الردم على طبقة واحدة واذا استخدم الرمل يتم الغمر بالماء.
استخدام base coarse وهو افضل من الحلات الثلاث لانه اكثر تماسكا ويمكن الحصول على النوعية المطابقة للمواصفات ولكن لا يستخدمة المصممون بسبب غلاء ثمنه وكذلك فانه يكلف ماديا في الدك على طبقات ويحتاج الى وقت.
الطرق الثلاث السابقة متبعه في تنفيذ المشاريع ولكن الذي يحكم فيها موقع العمل والمواصفات ومدى موافقة الاستشاري على تعديل مواصفاته لانهم بالعادة يأخذون الطريقة 1 و2 .
ومشكلة استخدام single size انه اذا تم تم الحفر بجانب هذا الخندق او تقاطع معه فان الردم ينهار لانو لا يوجد تماسك cohesion=zero ,;`واذا استخدم هذا النوع من الردم فيجب ان تكون اخر طبقة (20-30) من البيس كورس في حالة الشوارع او مواد ناتج الفريات في الاراضي الطبيعية.
وفي الخليج هناك من يستخدم الحصويات aggregates لاسفل واعلى البايب for bedding and embedment ,ومن الردم بناتج الحفريات وهو الرمل (الارض هناك رملية).


----------



## الاقدام (29 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس رزق ودائما نتعلم من حضرتك ، وأريد أن استفسر عن بعض الملاحظات صغيره في رد حضرتك ،

1- اذاً في هذه الحاله من المُمكن أن أردم آخر 30سم بناتج الحفر حيث أن العمل ليس في شوارع بل في صحراء بوادي ويُعتبر مجرى سيول ليس به مرور أو ما شابه ذلك واذا كان فهمي صحيح فما هو أقصى حجم للركام الذي من المُمكن أن أردم به في آخر 30سم ؟؟ ، مع العلم أن التربه صخريه في أغلب المشروع.
وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 نوفمبر 2015)

الاقدام قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس رزق ودائما نتعلم من حضرتك ، وأريد أن استفسر عن بعض الملاحظات صغيره في رد حضرتك ،
> 
> 1- اذاً في هذه الحاله من المُمكن أن أردم آخر 30سم بناتج الحفر حيث أن العمل ليس في شوارع بل في صحراء بوادي ويُعتبر مجرى سيول ليس به مرور أو ما شابه ذلك واذا كان فهمي صحيح فما هو أقصى حجم للركام الذي من المُمكن أن أردم به في آخر 30سم ؟؟ ، مع العلم أن التربه صخريه في أغلب المشروع.
> وجزاك الله خيرا.


السلام عليكم
عادة نرجع للمواصفات بهذا الشأن ... واذا لم توجد (فاتوقع الا تزيد عن3 انش)


----------



## الاقدام (1 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على معلومات حضرتك القيمه ، وأستأذن حضرتك بالنسبه لمواصفات الـ(aashto m145 ) هل هي مُتاحه ؟؟ ، وماذا تقول في هذه الحاله ؟؟ ، وآسف على إطالة الموضوع.


----------



## محمد19775 (1 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخ الاستاذ المهندس الفاضل / رزق حجاوي 
هل تتكرم برفع ملف وورد فيه آخر تحديثات مضمون هذا الموضوع المميز 
( مشاكل تنفيذية و حلول هندسية )
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 ديسمبر 2015)

محمد19775 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الاخ الاستاذ المهندس الفاضل / رزق حجاوي
> هل تتكرم برفع ملف وورد فيه آخر تحديثات مضمون هذا الموضوع المميز
> ( مشاكل تنفيذية و حلول هندسية )
> جزاك الله كل خير


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم اهتمامكم ....ونتمنى على المهندسين الشباب التبرع بوقتهم وجهدهم في نقل وتويب المواضيع المهمه في الملتقى لما فيه من فائدة عظيمة وخصوصا المرفقات من الصور في المشاركات يتم حفظها بهذه الطريقة .
اليك ما تم تجميعه في وقت سابق بخصوص هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t284142.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t342762.html


----------



## Mohamed laith (20 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال م رزق
لدينا مشكله في كفر الجدران مفروض 7.5 وحاليا 13.5 وصعب عمل حديد اضافي لانه تم تقفيل نجارة الجدران وتم اقتراح
صب خرسانه باضافة الفايبر هل هذا الحل مقبول مع العلم انو الجدار سيتم صبه مع السقف في نفس الوقت والسقف سيتم صبه
بدون فايبر(عباره صندوقيه)


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 مارس 2016)

Mohamed laith قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال م رزق
> لدينا مشكله في كفر الجدران مفروض 7.5 وحاليا 13.5 وصعب عمل حديد اضافي لانه تم تقفيل نجارة الجدران وتم اقتراح
> صب خرسانه باضافة الفايبر هل هذا الحل مقبول مع العلم انو الجدار سيتم صبه مع السقف في نفس الوقت والسقف سيتم صبه
> بدون فايبر(عباره صندوقيه)


السلام عليكم
الحل المقترح من قبلكم مقبول .. ويمكن حل اخر باستخدام الشبك المعدني المغلفن الخفيف (شبك الدجاج )


----------



## Mohamed laith (20 مارس 2016)

عليكم السلام والرحمه
تسلم م رزق لقد تم رفض الاقتراح بحجة over reinforcement
حسب راي المدير


----------



## engabdo888 (20 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس رزق وجزى الإخوة المشاركين عنا خير الجزاء
يرجي أخذ العلمأن الرابط الأول ارتباط الملف غير صالح


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 مارس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. هشام عباس (30 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد معرفة ما هو اختبار (Pull off test) وفي ماذا يستخدم ؟؟
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (1 مايو 2016)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (1 مايو 2016)

م. هشام عباس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> *اريد معرفة ما هو اختبار (Pull off test) وفي ماذا يستخدم ؟؟*
> تحياتي للجميع


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*اعتقد انك تقصد الـ Pull out Test هو اختبار لقوة قلع المواد الايبوكسية المستخدمة في تزريع حديد التسليح.
والاختبار يتضمن تزريع سيخ تسليح بقطر معين (اختياري-حسب المتيسر) وحسب مواصفات الشركة المنتجة للايبوكسي, وتركه فترة زمنية معينة (غالبا ساعتان) ثم يستخدم جهاز هيدروليكي خاص, لقلع هذا السيخ, الجهاز يتضمن مقياسا للقوة المسلطة, وتكون اخر قراءة يقرأها الجهاز هي المهمة, حيث تقارن مع جداول الشركة لتحمل كل سيخ.
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## م. هشام عباس (24 مايو 2016)

سلام عليكم
تحياتي م. متنى وشكر علي المعلومة
بسوالي كنت اريد معرفة المزيد لهذا الاختبار حيث لدي طبقات من ارضيات الابوكسي ولمعرفة قوة الالتصاق بسطح الخرسانة 
ماهو المسموح به في حالة الفشل عن المطلوب تصميميا
خالص تحياتي للجميع


م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
> *اعتقد انك تقصد الـ Pull out Test هو اختبار لقوة قلع المواد الايبوكسية المستخدمة في تزريع حديد التسليح.
> والاختبار يتضمن تزريع سيخ تسليح بقطر معين (اختياري-حسب المتيسر) وحسب مواصفات الشركة المنتجة للايبوكسي, وتركه فترة زمنية معينة (غالبا ساعتان) ثم يستخدم جهاز هيدروليكي خاص, لقلع هذا السيخ, الجهاز يتضمن مقياسا للقوة المسلطة, وتكون اخر قراءة يقرأها الجهاز هي المهمة, حيث تقارن مع جداول الشركة لتحمل كل سيخ.
> ...


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (24 مايو 2016)

م. هشام عباس قال:


> سلام عليكم
> تحياتي م. متنى وشكر علي المعلومة
> بسوالي كنت اريد معرفة المزيد لهذا الاختبار حيث *لدي طبقات من ارضيات الابوكسي* ولمعرفة قوة الالتصاق بسطح الخرسانة
> *ماهو المسموح به في حالة الفشل عن المطلوب تصميميا*
> خالص تحياتي للجميع



في العادة, تترك مثل هذه التفاصيل لفنيي المختبر الذي يقوم بالفحص. ولا اظن بوجود شيء اسمه (الفشل عن المطلوب صميميا) لان قوة الالتصاق بالكونكريت تؤخذ وتفحص, قياسا الى الضوابط العامة للايبوكسي اللاصق, والاهم مدى توافق هذه النتائج(المختبرية) مع ما موجود في نشرة الشركة(والتي المفروض ان تكون حائزة على شهادة الايزو سارية المفعول).


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم طريقة [h=1]RC Columns Jacketing Using Pumping Method[/h]





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXP4oNzi6YM


----------



## engabdo888 (31 مايو 2016)

مهندس/ رزق 
لو تكرمت هل يوجد لدي سعادتكم ملف يوضح أسعار التنفيذ بالمملكة وكذلك المواد حتى ولو كانت أسعار تقريبية 
أكون شاكر لسعادتك لو ساعدتني في الموضوع ده 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الاقدام (28 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ، في مشكلة هبوط في قواعد عندي بموقع محطة مياة منتهية وتعمل حاليا ، والمشكلة عبارة عن {خزان مياة المرفوضة(reject water) من مادة الفايبر جلاس ومرتكز على ثلاث قواعد منفصلة عن بعضهم البعض ، حدث هبوط في القاعدة الاولى 5سم والثانية 2.5سم والثالثة 1سم ، ومن خلال تقصي الموضوع اتضح أن الهبوط حدث نتيجة تسريب مياة الغسيل والنظافة اليومية للمكان الى اسفل القواعد حيث لوجظ أنه لم يتم تنفيذ مادة الـ(sealant) في أحد المناطق كما هو مُوضح بالمخطط المُرفق والتي تسببت في حدوث خلخلة للتربة المدموكة سابقا أسفل هذه القواعد ومن ثم حدث الهبوط ، أرجو طرح حل لهذه المشكلة ، ورأي هو أن يتم حقن للتربة ثم يتم ملئ كل الفواصل بمادة الـ(sealant) وتقشير الكفر في القواعد وعمل قميص حول القاعدة لتعديل منسوب القواعد لكي يكون الثلاث قواعد على منسوب واحد.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 نوفمبر 2016)

الاقدام قال:


> السلام عليكم ، في مشكلة هبوط في قواعد عندي بموقع محطة مياة منتهية وتعمل حاليا ، والمشكلة عبارة عن {خزان مياة المرفوضة(reject water) من مادة الفايبر جلاس ومرتكز على ثلاث قواعد منفصلة عن بعضهم البعض ، حدث هبوط في القاعدة الاولى 5سم والثانية 2.5سم والثالثة 1سم ، ومن خلال تقصي الموضوع اتضح أن الهبوط حدث نتيجة تسريب مياة الغسيل والنظافة اليومية للمكان الى اسفل القواعد حيث لوجظ أنه لم يتم تنفيذ مادة الـ(sealant) في أحد المناطق كما هو مُوضح بالمخطط المُرفق والتي تسببت في حدوث خلخلة للتربة المدموكة سابقا أسفل هذه القواعد ومن ثم حدث الهبوط ، أرجو طرح حل لهذه المشكلة ، ورأي هو أن يتم حقن للتربة ثم يتم ملئ كل الفواصل بمادة الـ(sealant) وتقشير الكفر في القواعد وعمل قميص حول القاعدة لتعديل منسوب القواعد لكي يكون الثلاث قواعد على منسوب واحد.مشاهدة المرفق 113901


السلام عليكم
حسب المعطيات الواردة في سؤالك:- 

يجب اولا منع تسرب المياه ووصولها لاسفل التربة ويكون ذلك من خلال تعبئة الشقوق والفواصل بمواد sealant والتأكد من العزل المائي waterproofing ,ومعالجة اماكن الخلل.


بخصوص التربة يجب وقف الهبوط للتربة من خلال الحقن وتعبئة الفراغات بالتربة وبعد ذلك يتم معالجة محيط الخزان من خلال عمل رصيف خرساني بحيث يمكن وصول أية مياه (امطار او تسرب) بعيدا عن القاعدة .
"وتقشير الكفر في القواعد وعمل قميص حول القاعدة لتعديل منسوب القواعد لكي يكون الثلاث قواعد على منسوب واحد." لم افهم ماذا تقصد بهذه المعلومة ؟


----------



## الاقدام (28 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ، اشكر حضرتك كثيرا على ردك ، 
1-بالنسبة لحقن التربة من الممكن أن يكون مكلف جدا ، فهناك اقتراح آخر بتكسير هذه القواعد وازالتها ثم دمك التربة وعمل لبشة بكامل أبعاد الخزان وللتوضيح هذه صورة الخزان وهو مرفوع عن القواعد وكان قد تم تقشير كفر القواعد واظهار الحديد .

2- بالنسبة للنقطة الغير مفهومة أقصد بها أنه بعد ما حدث الهبوط فإن منسوب القواعد قد تغير ولاعادتة الى نفس المنسوب يلزم زيادة سمك القاعدة وعلية نقوم بعمل شبكة حديد لكي يكون كفر الخرسانة الجديدة فوقها لا يقل عن 5سم .


----------



## هندسة وطن (31 يوليو 2018)

*شكرا م رزق*

*
**موضوع جبار**
وجهد عظيم من مهندس رزق .. ومقدر ومعلومات قيمة جدا
م رزق ارضاك الله بما هو له اهلٌ.
مشكلة حصلة لى الان واجد حلها مكتوب قبل 2 سنة ونيف
اتمنى من الاعضاء الجدد..والمميزين
تفعيل مثل هذا الجهد لتينع ثماره الى ما شاء الله

التحية للمهندس القدير رزق وبقية الاعضاء*


----------



## محمد19775 (4 أغسطس 2018)

*تنفيذ كمرات مقلوبة محيطية و استنادها على اعمدة منتهية مع السقف*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :
بارك الله بجميع الإخوة المشرفين و المشاركين
الرجاء المساعدة فيما يخص التفصيلات التنفيذية ( structural details ) , و كذلك المتطلبات التنفيذية و التصميمية و طريقة صب كمرة مقلوبة حاملة يصل ارتفاعها الكلي الى 115 سم و عرضها 25 سم فقط .....
المشلكة العملية هي أنه لم يكن واضحا متطلبات التنفيذ من قبل ( من النواحي المعمارية و الكهروميكانيكية.. )
_*فتم انهاء الاعمدة مع منسوب البلاطة . لأن الأصل أن الكمرات ساقطةبينما تبين بعد ذلك ضرورة جعل الكمرات مقلوبة.
*_ما هو افضل حل لتأمين استناد الكمرات المقلوبة على الاعمدة ؟
هل يكفي ان نقول بوضع اشاير على شكل حرف L في اماكن الاعمدة بما يتناسب مع عرض الكمرة 25 سم فقط لتأمين الترابط؟؟.


​


----------



## محمد19775 (7 أغسطس 2018)

أرجو من الإخوة التفاعل
خاصة الإخوة الأفاضل : [MENTION=239099]رزق حجاوي[/MENTION] ؛ [MENTION=280654]امين الزريقي[/MENTION] ؛ [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION] 


محمد19775 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :
> بارك الله بجميع الإخوة المشرفين و المشاركين
> الرجاء المساعدة فيما يخص التفصيلات التنفيذية ( structural details ) , و كذلك المتطلبات التنفيذية و التصميمية و طريقة صب كمرة مقلوبة حاملة يصل ارتفاعها الكلي الى 115 سم و عرضها 25 سم فقط .....
> المشلكة العملية هي أنه لم يكن واضحا متطلبات التنفيذ من قبل ( من النواحي المعمارية و الكهروميكانيكية.. )
> ...


----------



## محمد19775 (7 أغسطس 2018)

أرجو من الإخوة التفاعل
خاصة الإخوة الأفاضل : [MENTION=239099]رزق حجاوي[/MENTION] ؛ [MENTION=280654]امين الزريقي[/MENTION] ؛ [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION] 


محمد19775 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :
> بارك الله بجميع الإخوة المشرفين و المشاركين
> الرجاء المساعدة فيما يخص التفصيلات التنفيذية ( structural details ) , و كذلك المتطلبات التنفيذية و التصميمية و طريقة صب كمرة مقلوبة حاملة يصل ارتفاعها الكلي الى 115 سم و عرضها 25 سم فقط .....
> المشلكة العملية هي أنه لم يكن واضحا متطلبات التنفيذ من قبل ( من النواحي المعمارية و الكهروميكانيكية.. )
> ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أغسطس 2018)

محمد19775 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :
> بارك الله بجميع الإخوة المشرفين و المشاركين
> الرجاء المساعدة فيما يخص التفصيلات التنفيذية ( structural details ) , و كذلك المتطلبات التنفيذية و التصميمية و طريقة صب كمرة مقلوبة حاملة يصل ارتفاعها الكلي الى 115 سم و عرضها 25 سم فقط .....
> المشلكة العملية هي أنه لم يكن واضحا متطلبات التنفيذ من قبل ( من النواحي المعمارية و الكهروميكانيكية.. )
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص حل المشكلة كما ذكرت يتم إضافة حديد تسليح اضافي في أماكن الأعمدة على شكل حرف l
مع ضرورة أخذ الاحتياط بعدمفك الشدة الخشبية البلاطة قبل حصول خرسانة الكمرة المقلوبة على القوة المطلوبة وهي 70%من قوة الخرسانة المكعبية.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أغسطس 2018)

محمد19775 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :
> بارك الله بجميع الإخوة المشرفين و المشاركين
> الرجاء المساعدة فيما يخص التفصيلات التنفيذية ( structural details ) , و كذلك المتطلبات التنفيذية و التصميمية و طريقة صب كمرة مقلوبة حاملة يصل ارتفاعها الكلي الى 115 سم و عرضها 25 سم فقط .....
> المشلكة العملية هي أنه لم يكن واضحا متطلبات التنفيذ من قبل ( من النواحي المعمارية و الكهروميكانيكية.. )
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص حل المشكلة كما ذكرت يتم إضافة حديد تسليح اضافي في أماكن الأعمدة على شكل حرف ال باللغة الإنجليزية
مع ضرورة أخذ الاحتياط بعدمفك الشدة الخشبية البلاطة قبل حصول خرسانة الكمرة المقلوبة على القوة المطلوبة وهي 70%من قوة الخرسانة المكعبية هذا في حالة عدم صب البلاطة.
ويتم عمل حديد التشريك الأعمدة حسب عرضها حتى يتم استخدامها مستقبلا.
أما إذا لم يكن هناك طابق اضافي فعندها يكفي أن يكون بعرض الكمرة المقلوبة.


----------



## محمد19775 (11 أغسطس 2018)

*بارك الله بك مهندس رزق و بارك الله بكل مهندس فاضل تجاوب مع طلبي و بالجميع*

جزاك الله كل خير 
الف الف الف شكر مهندس [MENTION=239099]رزق حجاوي[/MENTION] 



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص حل المشكلة كما ذكرت يتم إضافة حديد تسليح اضافي في أماكن الأعمدة على شكل حرف ال باللغة الإنجليزية
> مع ضرورة أخذ الاحتياط بعدمفك الشدة الخشبية البلاطة قبل حصول خرسانة الكمرة المقلوبة على القوة المطلوبة وهي 70%من قوة الخرسانة المكعبية هذا في حالة عدم صب البلاطة.
> ويتم عمل حديد التشريك الأعمدة حسب عرضها حتى يتم استخدامها مستقبلا.
> أما إذا لم يكن هناك طابق اضافي فعندها يكفي أن يكون بعرض الكمرة المقلوبة.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 ديسمبر 2019)

الزملاء الأعزاء ..
أعدت تثبيت الموضوع لقيمته و أهميته ..
تحياتي


----------



## superdevotee (13 يناير 2020)

استفسار
كيف يتم ايقاف حديد تسليح العمود في cap beam
ما اقوم بتنفيذه هو اقل من نهاية منسوب الخرسانة للكروس هيد و زاوية بطول 20 سم
هل هذا صحيح ام يتم استكمال طول اشارة العمود بطول 65 قطر السيخ وبالتالي يصبح شكل الاسياخ n


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 يوليو 2020)

superdevotee قال:


> استفسار
> كيف يتم ايقاف حديد تسليح العمود في cap beam
> ما اقوم بتنفيذه هو اقل من نهاية منسوب الخرسانة للكروس هيد و زاوية بطول 20 سم
> هل هذا صحيح ام يتم استكمال طول اشارة العمود بطول 65 قطر السيخ وبالتالي يصبح شكل الاسياخ n


السلام عليكم 
بخصوص طول الاشاير للبايل في cap beam يتم تحقيق طول التثبيت (بشكل تقريبي) يحسب 60 مره قطر حديد التسليح... فإذا كان عمق كمرة cap beam اكبر من طول 60 مره القطر فعندها لا نحتاج إلى عمل الحديد بشكل زاوية واذا كان العمق اقل من 60 مرة القطر فيتم عمل زاوية بمقدار يؤمن طول الاشاير الطول المطلوب.
https://pin.it/6zH0mkV


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (3 يوليو 2021)

يتم اولا تنظيف مكان التعشيش جيدا وازالة اى بقايا خرسانه ضعيفه بعد ذلك يتم غمر بالماء الجزء التعشيش ثم بعد ذلك يتم دهان هذا الجزء بماده مساعده لتلاصق الخرسانه القديمع مع non sherinkage grout


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 يوليو 2021)

أحسنت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عرفه فاوي (24 يوليو 2021)

عندي واجهه مباني طوب وردي ومطلوب اشطبها دهانات من الداخل فهل ممكن اعمل بياض محاره على الطوب الوردي؟


----------



## اقليدس العرب (12 أكتوبر 2021)

عرفه فاوي قال:


> عندي واجهه مباني طوب وردي ومطلوب اشطبها دهانات من الداخل فهل ممكن اعمل بياض محاره على الطوب الوردي؟


نعم...مع مراعاة تفريغ الفواصل بين الطوب ١سم على الاقل و الرش بالماء


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (29 أكتوبر 2021)

السلام عليكم أستاذنا القدير رزق حجازي و نرجوا أن تكون بخير أنت و كل الأعضاء الفضلاء لهذا الملتقى 
عندي استفسار من أحد الإخوة عن
[[ كيفية تصليح أرضية إنزلاقية مشكلة من تربة طينية انتفاخية لتأسيس طريق ]]
لو تكرمت أستاذ نحتاج لتوجيهات أو حلول تنفيذية متماثلة على العموم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 أكتوبر 2021)

هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الجيوتقنية الشائكة . عموماً يتم التعامل مع هذا النوع من تربة التأسيس بكثير من الحذر. على ان هنالك كثيرا من الأبحاث التي أجريت في بلدان عديدة والتي تنتشر فيها مثل هذه الترب في أماكن كثيرة بحيث يصبح التعامل معها أمراً لا يمكن تجنبه. مرفق مجموعة من الأبحاث المخصصة لموضوع انشاء الطرق على الترب القابلة للانتفاخ , إضافة الى رسالة دكتوراه في انشاء الطرق على الترب الطينية القابلة للانتفاخ وهي من اعداد احد زملاء الدراسة في جامعة الإسكندرية وأعد البحث في احدى الجامعات الاسترالية والذي توصل فيها الى حل مبتكر وواعد يعتمد على فكرة معالجة طبقة التكوين subgrade القابلة للانتفاخ بواسطة التسخين باستخدام اشعة الميكروويف Microwaves التي اثبتت نجاعة واعطت نتائج مشجعة من خلال الأبحاث التي قام بها المؤلف الدكتور فؤاد سكر .
الرسالة في المرفقات مجزأة في ثلاثة ملفات يمكن تجميعها في ملف واحد بعد تحميلها .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 أبريل 2022)

عبد القدوس الجزائري قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذنا القدير رزق حجازي و نرجوا أن تكون بخير أنت و كل الأعضاء الفضلاء لهذا الملتقى
> عندي استفسار من أحد الإخوة عن
> [[ كيفية تصليح أرضية إنزلاقية مشكلة من تربة طينية انتفاخية لتأسيس طريق ]]
> لو تكرمت أستاذ نحتاج لتوجيهات أو حلول تنفيذية متماثلة على العموم و جزاك الله خيرا


بصفة عامة... أي تربة تتفاعل مع الماء وتتغير خصائصها... يجب التعامل معها بحذر....

ومن خلال التعامل مع هذه التربة طينية انتفاخية... تحتاج لمعرفة بعض المعلومات...
سمك هذه الطبقة... وكثافتها... ونسبة ال clay الموجود بهذه الطبقك... وعمقها... وعمق المياه الجوفيه...
كل هذه العوامل يجب النظر إليها....
الحلول المقترحة تعتمد علي نوع المنشأ المراد استخدامه...
بحسب ما ذكرت طريق....
يمكن هنا استخدام ال dynamic vibratorts... واستخدام طبقات من ال road base بسمك معين بحيث يحقق هذا الوزن نوعا من الثبات والتوازن لهذه التربة وتقليل التأثيرات الناجمة عن تفاعلها مع المياه...
لكن يجب دراسة سمك طبقة ال road base بعناية لان هذا سيؤثر علي تكلفة إنشاء الطريق....


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 أبريل 2022)

هذا بحث اكاديمي حول طرق تقليل الانتفاش في التربة الطينية عن طريق تطبيق احمال عليها واضافة مادة الجير لتثبيتها.


----------

